# What book have you finished recently?



## jungwah8 (Jun 26, 2005)

Well, I searched the forums for a thread like this, but surprisingly there was none (unless I missed something).   


What book have you finished reading recently?  If you want, recommend it and describe it (author/genre/summary).   : 


Well, I just finished reading The Good Earth by Pearl S. Buck.  It's a classic.  Historical fiction...I think.  Sorry, I'm not very good with determining the genre.  I enjoyed reading it.  Probably because I don't usually read those types of books often.


----------



## Kyuubi_Xx (Jun 26, 2005)

I just finished reading Harry Potter and the Order of the Phoenix again. I've gotta refresh my memory - The Half-Blood Prince is coming out soon.


----------



## lwong81 (Jul 3, 2005)

i plan to finished reading hbp on the 16th of july (yes, i want to read it in one day)


----------



## Twizted (Jul 3, 2005)

*X-Wing: Iron Fist* _by Aaron Allston_


----------



## Woody (Jul 3, 2005)

Almost finished with Warcraft Triliogy book 1.


----------



## ?Naruto-Kun? (Jul 3, 2005)

Harry Potter & The Goblet of FIre *LMAO*


----------



## iaido (Jul 4, 2005)

Titus Andronicus by William Shakespeare

That guy makes Sasori look like Mother Teresa


----------



## Siavash (Jul 4, 2005)

my schoolbook : getal in ruimte .... its a mathbook


----------



## mgrace (Jul 4, 2005)

Haven't read a book for a while but I did read the Otori Trilogy written by Liann Hearn..... Excellent Series..... Really good.... I loved it......

check out the website


----------



## kapsi (Jul 4, 2005)

Dirk Gently Holistic Detective Agency by Douglas Adams. And started "Hitchhiker's guide..." because I finally got the book after all these years.


----------



## Katara (Jul 4, 2005)

About two weeks ago, _Shadow of the Giant_ by Card. A great way to end the series. Although I kinda wish it weren't.


----------



## BakaKage (Jul 5, 2005)

Just finished Eragon...it was so-so, nothing special really (no offense to fans). Props to the author though, for writing a very readable story at such a young age.


----------



## Chatulio (Jul 5, 2005)

reading the forgotten realms book "Forsaken house" in the THE LAST MYTHAL trilogy writtne by Richard Baker



11 days till HP HBP  ing


----------



## exmorte (Jul 5, 2005)

Heh i just finished flashforward a science fiction book where due to an experiment everybody on the earths conciousness is temporarily catapulted 20 years in the future.. and how people deal with said foreknowledge. Oh and its by Robert J. Sawyer


----------



## Woofie (Jul 6, 2005)

kapsi said:
			
		

> Dirk Gently Holistic Detective Agency by Douglas Adams.


Ha, same here.  I finished _Dirk Gently's Holistic Detective Agency_ about a week ago, and since then I've also read the second Dirk Gently novel, _The Long, Dark, Tea-Time of the Soul_.

The Dirk Gently books are by the same author as the _Hitch-hikers Guide_... the writing style and humour is distinctively by the same person, but the Dirk Gently novels are a bit less 'wacky'. Depending on your sense of humour, you might enjoy them slightly more or slightly less than the Hitch-hikers book, but either way, if you like Hitch-hikers you'll like these to some extent (I prefer them myself).

So yeah, they're sci-fi comedy. DGHDA is more science/computer-oriented, whereas LDTTotS is a bit more mythology-based. The first book is better in my opinion - the plot is more interesting (considering it's primarily a comedy, the plot was actually very good and kept me hooked - I loved the way lots of apparently very unrelated strands tied together at the end), the characters were stronger (Richard and Reg were both good) and the humour was slightly more consistent... there were a few less LOL moments than in the second one, but there was something which made me smile on nearly every page.  Maybe it's because of my background in physics and computer science, I dunno. >_> The only way in which the second novel is better is Dirk Gently himself - in the first one, he's introduced fairly late on, and you don't get a full feel for him (or see the full extent of his hilarity). But in the second one, things focus on him more, and he really comes into his own... he's a great character.  

Both are worth reading, anyway, especially for any HHG fans unfamiliar with the few other things Adams did.


----------



## chdragonfly (Jul 7, 2005)

artemis fowl


----------



## NinjaJedi007 (Jul 7, 2005)

_A Lesson Before Dying_ by Earnest Gaines. I actually liked this entire book from start to finish. I was really pleased with how everything was done. Definitely worth checking out.


----------



## Smooth Jazz (Jul 10, 2005)

I just finished reading Chainfire by Terry Goodkind the latest in the Sword of Truth series, its Fantasy Fiction.


----------



## zionforsell (Jul 11, 2005)

I finished my first book from the Vampire Chronicles of Anne Rice "Queen of the Damned" and I want to ask a question: why the heck everybody praises her novels so much??? I don't know about the other book in Vampire Chronicles, but this one SUCKSSSS. After this third book, the one after it seem going down hills too. I mean... I read it and don't understand why everybody likes it. It drags on and on. It switchs narators too much and confusing. She wastes too much time one explaining the reason Akasha want to destroy male population. Too many umimportant characters are introduced in details. Plus, the emotions in characters seem to be very vage as well.


----------



## Ah B (Jul 13, 2005)

I finished the first book of the Warcraft: War of the Ancients Trilogy last week. Halfway done the second book, and I expect to finish it by Sunday so I can start reading Harry Potter: The Half Blood Prince on Monday.
The War of the Ancients Trilogy is better than I expected. Anybody who has played the Warcraft games must read this book. It builds on the plot as a whole seperate story.


----------



## Nerf Herder (Jul 20, 2005)

Last books I finished reading were "Skeleton Crew" by Stephen King and Resident Evil: Zero Hour by S.D. Perry. I enjoyed both of them a lot, I think King's short stories are better than his novels.


----------



## Mangekyou_Master (Jul 20, 2005)

Harry Potter and the Half-Blood Prince.


----------



## Nakor (Jul 20, 2005)

Harry Potter and the Half-Blood Prince


----------



## Luffy2692 (Jul 21, 2005)

i finished harry potter and the half blood prince proudly today


----------



## EDhg (Jul 21, 2005)

Myst: The Book of Ti'ana, Myst: The Book of Atrus, and Sophie's World. Finished them all in the same day :  Yeah I tend to read multiple books at the same time.


----------



## Gaara-fan (Jul 25, 2005)

Harry Potter and the Half-Blood Prince


----------



## FitzChivalry (Jul 26, 2005)

Harry Potter and the Half Blood Prince.


----------



## Codde (Jul 26, 2005)

Last book I've finished was Chronicles of Dragonlance(Book 1): Dragons of Autumn Twighlight.


----------



## Nakor (Jul 26, 2005)

The Bartimaeus Trilogy - The Amulet of Samarkand


----------



## BakaKage (Jul 26, 2005)

Harry Potter and the Half-blood Prince. damn good book, potentially my favorite out of the series


----------



## Katara (Jul 27, 2005)

_The Picture of Dorian Gray_. Loved the ending.


----------



## Nakor (Jul 28, 2005)

The Bartimaeus Trilogy - The Golem's Eye

Finished both of them in like 4 days. lol.


----------



## OniTasku (Jul 28, 2005)

Harry Potter and the Half-Blood Prince.


----------



## ShadowGal19 (Jul 29, 2005)

I also recently finished Harry Potter and the Half Blood Prince.


----------



## Dark00 (Jul 29, 2005)

the beach by alex garland. for his first novel, that book is insane. and confusing, therefore i like it. :


----------



## sakura1025 (Jul 29, 2005)

hmm i should start reading harry potter blood prince. well i finished The house of the Scorpion. i like that book i think its my third time reading it.


----------



## OniTasku (Jul 29, 2005)

Hawksong by Amelia Attwater-Rhodes.


----------



## chibi_kakashi (Jul 30, 2005)

harry potter 6 as well.


----------



## EDhg (Jul 30, 2005)

I am now almost finished a book called Misery by Stephen King.. It's a pretty freaky book


----------



## DragonHeart52 (Jul 31, 2005)

EDhg said:
			
		

> I am now almost finished a book called Misery by Stephen King.. It's a pretty freaky book


I read that one in the past.  as are most of Mr. King's novels.

My most recent read (and the reason for my recent self-imposed ban): _Harry Potter and the Half Blood Prince._


----------



## Kakashi_Love inactive (Aug 1, 2005)

i havent read a book in so long. The last book I read was, "Timeline," by michael crichton.


----------



## Nybarius (Aug 1, 2005)

Hunting Humans and several other books on serial killers, and I'm about to finish several police forensics textbooks.  Research for a project I'm working on.

Right now I'm reading Stalin, by Edward Radzninsky, and I plan on starting one of several Ewan McGregor books soon, since I've finally realized that his talent far eclipses that of Martin Amis and Will Self.


----------



## Risika (Aug 3, 2005)

In the forests of the night, by Amelia Atwater-Rhodes :


----------



## Misk (Aug 4, 2005)

The Thirty-Nine steps...Good Mystery


----------



## Taxman (Aug 4, 2005)

East of Eden by John Steinbeck, In Cold Blood by Truman Capote, The Dark Tower series by Stephen King, and of course Harry Potter and the Half Blood Prince.  (I'm a very fast reader : )


----------



## ShadowGal19 (Aug 4, 2005)

The first Artemis Foul book.


----------



## Chatulio (Aug 5, 2005)

the last mythal trilogy :  farthest reach


----------



## uchihaWL (Aug 5, 2005)

Harry Pothea-I mean Potter and the Half Blood Prince, the ending disappointed me greatly =[ I don't want to spoil it for some slow readers XD no offense that still didn't finish it so I'll shut up


----------



## Aternox (Aug 6, 2005)

Okay, so books I read this week : 
Terry Pratchett : The fifth Elelphant (eng)
Terry Pratchett: Good Omens (eng)
Yamada Fuutarou : Kunoichi (jap)
Robert Merle: l'île (fr)
Robert Merle: La mort est mon métier (fr)

And books I'm nearly finished with :
Terry Pratchett : Reaper Man (eng)
Yamada Fuutarou : Hakkenden (jap)
Yamada Fuutarou : Kouga ninpouchou (jap)
Simenon: Maigret et la jeune morte (fr)

It's summer vacation, I do nothing beside reading X3
(me? a life? what's that?)


----------



## Nybarius (Aug 6, 2005)

*whew* -- good to see that not everybody is a JK Rowling-only reader.


----------



## tammy-chan (Aug 6, 2005)

Brothers in Arms. The Raistlin Chronicles, vol. 2


----------



## Dark_wolf247 (Aug 6, 2005)

Harry Potter and the Half-Blood Prince.


----------



## DragonHeart52 (Aug 6, 2005)

Ender's Game by Orson Scott Card

My former #1 fav has just been replaced by this book!!  I read it as a recommend from both jkingler and Gooba.  Amazing story that I just couldn't put down.


----------



## Sayo (Aug 6, 2005)

half blood prince


----------



## Nybarius (Aug 6, 2005)

Dragonheart: Good series there


----------



## Aternox (Aug 6, 2005)

Nybarius said:
			
		

> *whew* -- good to see that not everybody is a JK Rowling-only reader.



Lol, I had that fear too X3


----------



## Dark_wolf247 (Aug 6, 2005)

Denial-Keith Ablow


----------



## okolenui (Aug 19, 2005)

I just read the Joy Luck Club for school.  I actually liked it a lot.  certainly something I wouldn't usually pick up


----------



## General Shino (Aug 19, 2005)

Prey.... Micheal Chrichton


----------



## Oskar von Reuental (Aug 19, 2005)

A Game of Thrones - George RR Martin


----------



## tjinnuf (Aug 21, 2005)

HP and the hbp
Dont read any other books anymore, exept for school


----------



## Crimson Rose (Aug 26, 2005)

Why do men have N.....


----------



## ShadowGal19 (Aug 26, 2005)

The Secret Life of Bees.


----------



## Voynich (Aug 27, 2005)

Terry Pratchett - Mort

Working my way to Pyramids now ..I think I'll start Reaper Man tomorrow or something. Just killing time till HP6 arrives from the UK. Damned slow import.


----------



## Aruarian (Aug 27, 2005)

Harry Potter and the Half-Blood Prince... Yeah.. >.>


----------



## Nakor (Aug 27, 2005)

Double Cross...took way too long to for me to finish the last 100 pages.


----------



## SharinganFireWheel (Aug 27, 2005)

Digital Fortress - Dan Brown


----------



## Dragonzair (Aug 27, 2005)

Sele-Defense ///Jonathan Kellerman

loved it xD
8.9/10


----------



## Vikrat (Aug 28, 2005)

One Child by Torey Hayden


----------



## Jack Bauer (Sep 2, 2005)

Eragon by Chris Poalini


----------



## Vikrat (Sep 3, 2005)

Night Watch by Terry Pratchett


Bloody brilliant.


----------



## Giant Enemy Crab (Sep 5, 2005)

I,Robot by Issac Asimov. Good book I recommend to anybody. Different from the movie.


----------



## Nakor (Sep 5, 2005)

Eldest by Chris Paolini


----------



## tammy-chan (Sep 11, 2005)

The Color of Magic by Terry Pratchett


----------



## Lord-Mortez (Sep 11, 2005)

The Super Naturalists by Eoin Colfer!


----------



## Vikrat (Sep 12, 2005)

I just finished  "Across the Nightingale floor" by Lian Hearn


----------



## Catatonik (Sep 12, 2005)

Like many others in here, a Pratchett novel.

Pyramids.

What a brilliant book.


----------



## FitzChivalry (Sep 22, 2005)

I just finished _The Bartimaeus Trilogy: Book 2 - The Golem's Eye_ today. Really nice book, and a really good series. 

To hold me over for _Book 3 - Ptolemy's Gate_, I'm getting started on _Eldest_, and after that _A Game of Thrones_(I hear great things about this one).


----------



## blue_duck (Sep 22, 2005)

The Curious Incident of The Dog in The Night-time by Mark Haddon


----------



## Tal Rasha (Sep 22, 2005)

The Fires of Heaven, book 5 of _The Wheel of Time_ by Robert Jordan. IMO, the best fantasy series ever.


----------



## TDM (Sep 26, 2005)

Mostly Harmless, hilarious ending. The plot was a bit twisted, most notably because there wasn't much of one to begin with, but I loved it, and it was a grand ending to the Hitchhiker's Trilogy.


----------



## Hitomi_No_Ryu (Sep 26, 2005)

Sidney Sheldon's_ Are You Afraid Of The Dark?_

It was fun at first but the ending felt very rushed...


----------



## Toadstule (Sep 27, 2005)

I just finished Harry Potter and the half blood prince.


----------



## Uchiha_Kachiki (Sep 27, 2005)

Salem Possessed by Paul Boyer and Stephen Nissenbaum.  

I feel like I'm about to go insane : 

I have to memmorize a lot in this book and make a presentation tomorrow


----------



## Oeilvert (Sep 27, 2005)

"Dragonlance Chronicles - Dragons of Sping Dawing" Great.


----------



## grumpygrumpalot (Sep 27, 2005)

Terry Pratchett: Ab die Post (Going Postal)


----------



## Shinigami-Isshin (Sep 28, 2005)

Brett Easton Ellis- American Psycho. it was last semester, but it was the last book i finished.


----------



## Eclectic Replicant (Sep 28, 2005)

10 Masters of Black humour


----------



## Sands (Sep 28, 2005)

angels and demons by dan brown
it was amazing


----------



## Misheyomiyo (Sep 28, 2005)

just finished 1st part of RoTK Romance of the Three Kingdoms. working on part 2 loveing it


----------



## muse_of_mirth (Sep 29, 2005)

The last book I finished was Harry Potter and the Order of the Phoenix (for the THIRD TIME!), and before that I read Atlas Shrugged, which is an awesomely LONG book, teh he...


----------



## Nan Desu Ka (Sep 29, 2005)

most recently would have to be....XD the new Harry Potter.....within this year includes Michael Crichtons State of Fear, and books 2,3,4 of Anne Rice's Vampire Chronicles.....currently reading Eragon, the Star Wars Ep III adaptation, and book 5 of the vamp. chronicles.....


----------



## Catatonik (Sep 29, 2005)

The Communist Manifesto and Machiavellis The Prince.

Again.


----------



## Nybarius (Sep 29, 2005)

The New Cognitive Neurosciences, by M.S.G.


----------



## darkspark (Sep 29, 2005)

the last one was.... well, i'll list them (i read about five at a time) (you know what i mean, not at a time, but... )
path of daggers (robert jordan) (have to reread the series, the 11th book is coming out soon!!!!)
eldest (paolini)  pretty good.
harry potter: hbp (jk rowling)  awesome, SO saw all of that coming... still in mourning
killers of the dawn (darren shan) also in mourning, again saw it all coming...
mindhunter (john douglas) amazing as always, yes, rereading it.  (ever watch "criminal minds"?  yup, john douglas created Quantico)
Dracula (bram stoker) classic.  closest movie version: dead and loving it.  i'm serious.
the scarlet pimpernel (orczy or orzcy, can never spell it) reread
hitchhiker's guide to the galaxy (the whole series, minus #6) amazing.  had to reread after the movie.


----------



## Kurairu (Sep 29, 2005)

The newest Harry Potter ^^;  It was pretty good, but now I know for sure how the series is gonna end. D:​


----------



## Ah B (Sep 29, 2005)

I'm almost done Tom Clancy's Net Force.


----------



## Gaara-fan (Sep 30, 2005)

I just finished Artemis Fowl, The Opal Deception.  It's a great book :


----------



## Riykon (Sep 30, 2005)

Let's see. Zero: The Biography of a Dangerous Idea, and Ender's Game.

And The Rule of Four. Awesome book, almost Da Vinci-code like but not.


----------



## Maleficent (Sep 30, 2005)

Almost finished with Stephen King's Desperation...


----------



## vervex (Oct 1, 2005)

The last book I read was about Bouddhism. It was not a 300 pages novel, but very interesting. Now I understand a bit better this religion, and it pushed me to read about Taoism, which I'm doing these days


----------



## kapsi (Oct 1, 2005)

Pan Wołodyjowski (Mr. Wołodyjowski) by H. Sienkiewicz.


----------



## Mineko-Iwasa (Oct 1, 2005)

Die Kinder des Bösen  from Marco Schank


----------



## Liengod (Oct 1, 2005)

Just finished The Historian the other day by Elizabeth Kostova.


----------



## senseikk (Oct 3, 2005)

Pendragon Book 6: The Rivers of Zadaa.  Great book!!


----------



## Ruri (Oct 5, 2005)

Villette by Charlotte Bronte - I cried at the ending. ing


----------



## TGC (Oct 7, 2005)

i jst finished _Roll of Thunder Hear My Cry_...its about the jim crowe laws and segregation back in the 1950's in the U.S...makes you realize how ignorant people were back in the day...


----------



## O-Yone Lisu (Oct 8, 2005)

_"The Laughing Corpse"_, Laurell K. Hamilton.


----------



## Catatonik (Oct 10, 2005)

Twenty Ads That Shook the World - James B. Twitchell

A real eye opener about how deep Ads have altered our culture. One of the coolest books I have read in a long time.


----------



## Vikrat (Oct 10, 2005)

I just finished those books about the Otori Caln by Liam Hearn.


Me liked.


----------



## Miss Asphyxia (Oct 11, 2005)

A book called 'Not Without My Daughter' by Betty Mahmoody

Fantastic book from the 80's about an American woman and her daughter who are held against their will in Iran by her deranged husband, and their plans to escape.

Great read..Highly recommend it.


----------



## *Haruno_Sakura* (Oct 16, 2005)

Just finished rereading Battle Royale. Tis one of my favourites! "Not without my daughter" sounds interesting.


----------



## Ah B (Oct 23, 2005)

I finished reading The Golden Compass a day ago, its a pretty good book. Spent a good 10-15 hardcore hours reading it.


----------



## Keramachi (Oct 23, 2005)

Lord of the Flies by William Golding. A classic of British literature.


----------



## Ruri (Oct 23, 2005)

Macbeth ~ I didn't think I would like it, but it's one of my favorite plays now. ^_^

"Out, damned spot!" XD


----------



## Naruto Ann (Oct 23, 2005)

Snow Crash, by Neal Stephenson. Who the hell wouldn't read a book wherein the main character's name was Hiro Protagonist?


----------



## moer (Oct 23, 2005)

"kiss the girls" by james patterson, a good book if your into killers and mysteries


----------



## Zeon (Oct 25, 2005)

The Sillent Blade by R.A. Salvatore it's a fantasy book I really like it


----------



## ShounenSuki (Oct 25, 2005)

_The Lord of the Rings_ for the 7th time ^^


----------



## Raistlin-sama (Oct 25, 2005)

I just finished reading _Ringworld_ a science fiction classic, that I haven't read till now (shame on me!).

It was very good, although a few things were not answered completely satisfactory... But I will just be reading the next installments in the series.

I don't know why, but the puppeteer race have won my liking. Somehow there is just something so awesomely cool about these cowardly, yet technologically superior (to most) creatures, that draw me to them. Their race, their science, their sociology in general and of course there cowardice/fear of dying (they fear to die, because their scientists have proven that they have no such thing as an immortal soul, and living forever is possible with *modern* science).

All in all, a pretty good read.


----------



## less (Oct 25, 2005)

The Wind-Up Bird Chronicle by Murakami.

Started out being about a guy looking for his cat and ends up being about baseball bat violence, dry wells, passing through walls, blowjobs in dreams, the importance of water, wigs, Siberian labour camps during WW2, human skinning and much much more. I love my Murakami.


----------



## ShadowGal19 (Oct 25, 2005)

Lord of the Flies


----------



## neko-sennin (Oct 26, 2005)

Hi, all.

The Lord of Chaos, and I'm currently in the midst of A Crown of Swords. I've bought all the rest of the Wheel of Time books except for the new one that just came out, so I guess I'm officially addicted.


----------



## Sho (Oct 26, 2005)

^Great choice you started with Wheel of Time.  I started the series when I was in 5th grade (when Path of Daggers came out) and now I'm in my second year of college still reading it.  

It's one of my favorite series next to Song of Ice and Fire.  I'm glad the next book is the last book though since I get tired of waiting for it to end.

Anyways, last book I finished was Knife of Dreams about 2 weeks ago of the Wheel of Time.  Great book.


----------



## neko-sennin (Oct 27, 2005)

Yeah. When somebody told me about Robert Jordan's stroke awhile back (explaining about the long lapse between volumes), it was almost like Stephen King's accident all over again. Damn, I was afraid I would never get to finish reading the Dark Tower. If that happened to the Wheel of Time, it would be every bit as much of a tragedy.


----------



## xeno (Oct 27, 2005)

When Will Jesus Pass the Porkchops: George Carlin

quite funny, I liked it almost as much as Napalm and Silly Putty


----------



## Darth Judicar (Oct 29, 2005)

The Fall of the House of Usher. I read it in Psychology when we had a substitute, as my friend had a take-home test on it for English and he isn't exactly the most sharpest crayon in the box...After I read it graded his test so he wouldn't screw up.


----------



## Katakoto (Nov 2, 2005)

I just finished up reading Huck Finn and Ethan Frome not to long ago.

I have about a chapter or two to go more on The Scarlet Letter.


----------



## diglossiablues (Nov 3, 2005)

"Dangling Man" by Saul Bellow and "Love in the Time of Cholera" of Marquez.


----------



## Ruri (Nov 15, 2005)

I just finished reading "Tori Amos, Piece by Piece" by Tori Amos and Ann Powers.  

It's a revelation into Tori Amos' private thoughts, her views on the music industry, and filled with discussions on mythology and folklore.


----------



## Robotkiller (Nov 15, 2005)

Eldest: book two of the inheritence trilogy
 Even better than harry potter on the fantasy front.
1984 about 6 months ago not really recent I guess.


----------



## jkingler (Nov 16, 2005)

> I'm glad the next book is the last book though since I get tired of waiting for it to end.


Book 12 will be the last book? 

I just finished Knife of Dreams a few weeks ago, and there is so much left to be done I can hardly believe it!


----------



## nah-nah (Nov 16, 2005)

I just finished reading Pride and Prejudice for the 924875th time.

Yeah, it's an exaggeration, but I've lost count on how many times I've read that book.  It's so good.  I know that they came out with a movie for it on the 11th but I'm a bit hesitant to watch it.  I've kept away from any movie versions of the book (yeah, even the one with Colin Firth), but I'm tempted now because I've heard it's really good.

I always want to smack Kitty, too, whenever I read this book.  XD


----------



## Dionysus (Nov 16, 2005)

AFFC by GRRM

heh


----------



## hesd (Nov 16, 2005)

Politically Correct  Bedtime Stories (political and social satire) by James Finn Garner, Atlas Shrugged (sociological n philosophical...probes human nature) by Ayn Rand and Swiftly Tilting Planet by Madeleine L'engle (children, fantasy). These books are priceless investments.


----------



## neko-sennin (Nov 16, 2005)

Just finished A Crown of Swords and started on The Path of Daggers.


----------



## Catatonik (Nov 16, 2005)

*Jingo by Terry Pratchett*

I just got my Watch series back from a friend, so naturally I had to read it agin.


----------



## Chimmy (Nov 16, 2005)

Everything bad is good for you - Steven Johnson 

Very good book I think if you should read it will make you fell better about the hours yopu spend playing video game and watching TV


----------



## Nakor (Nov 16, 2005)

Just finished *How To Be Good* by _Nick Hornby_

Starting *A Game of Thrones* by _George R. R. Martin_


----------



## dspr8_rugged (Nov 17, 2005)

At the span of two weeks, I finished reading the first four Harry Potter books...


----------



## meekozy (Nov 18, 2005)

I just read the last page of David Lubar's "Dunk" That book was BEAUTIFUL! >_< read it!!!!


----------



## Spidey (Nov 18, 2005)

I recently finished Nathan McCall's "Makes me wanna holler". It was published in 1994 I believe, and it is a truly amazing autobiography. If you haven't already read it, you should.


----------



## hesd (Nov 18, 2005)

Mere Christianity. Such a lovely book. I seriously recommend it for Christians and non-Christians alike. Book 6 really sucks. The style, the phrasing, the voice..all went downhill from book 1. I am very dissapointed. Also, Rowling utterly destroyed the concept of Trust by making Snape kill Dumbledore. That's terry-terrible!


----------



## Lexiefaye (Nov 18, 2005)

5 most recent books I read and loved .... 

3 Nights in August by Buzz Bissinger about Tony LaRussa of the St Louis Cardinals
Howl's Moving Castle by Diana Wynne Jones which the anime movie is loosely based Gateway to Women's Country by Sharri Tepper which is Handmaid Taleish
Homicide:Year on the Killing Streets by David Simon on which the TV show was based Gideon's Spies by Gordon Thomas about Israel's Secret Service, Mossad

I also suggest anything by Homer Hickam Jr. (e.g. October Sky), anything by Simon Winchester (Krackatoa, The Professor and the Madman), anything by Erik Larson (Isaac's Storm, The Devil in the White City), Harry Potter, Pride and Prejudice and Lord of the Rings if you haven't conformed to society yet, Memoirs of a Geisha (Arthur Golden), Life of Pi, (Yann Martel), Empire of the Sun (J.G. Ballard), Catch Me If You Can and Art of the Steal (Frank W Abagnale), I Sleep at Red Lights (Bruce Stockler) and The Street (Ann Petry)


----------



## Scared Link (Nov 18, 2005)

The DaVinciCode, yes im too young to read it but its such an intriguing book.


----------



## Lexiefaye (Nov 18, 2005)

nah-nah said:
			
		

> I just finished reading Pride and Prejudice for the 924875th time.
> 
> Yeah, it's an exaggeration, but I've lost count on how many times I've read that book.  It's so good.  I know that they came out with a movie for it on the 11th but I'm a bit hesitant to watch it.  I've kept away from any movie versions of the book (yeah, even the one with Colin Firth), but I'm tempted now because I've heard it's really good.
> 
> I always want to smack Kitty, too, whenever I read this book.  XD



I'm honestly scared of the Kiera Knightly verson too. From the trailers and clips available it seems like this Lizzy never hates Darcy or at least is sexually attracted to him throughout. Come on ... in the book she DISPISES the guy for quite a while. On the other hand, believe me, the Colin Firth version is worth seeing. It is one of the few movie adaptations I've ever seen that does NOT bastardize the book. The glory of using 6 hours to tell the story correctly!!!!! And yes, Kitty needs to be slapped. Lydia is too much of an idiot but Kitty ... what is she thinking?


----------



## jkingler (Nov 18, 2005)

@the poster above: Me aNd my gf weNt aNd saw it, receNtly, aNd it was actually quite good. Keira KNightley was spot oN and she may very well (aNd deservedly) get an Oscar Nod for it. I wasN't expectiNg it to be so good!

HoNestly, if you just brace yourself before you go iNto the theater aNd tell yourself that it is aN adaptatioN of the book, NOT the whole book, I thiNk you will be pleasaNtly surprised.

I wouldN't be surprised if this movie is NomiNated for best editiNg, best directioN, best actress, and best adaptatioN. It was great :

As for my most receNt book: A SoNg of Ice aNd Fire, Book IV: A Feast for Crows


----------



## Master Scorpion (Nov 19, 2005)

Area 51 is the first novel I have finished reading


----------



## kapsi (Nov 19, 2005)

"Produkt Polski" ("Polish Product") by Sławomir Shuty.


----------



## Dark_wolf247 (Nov 19, 2005)

"Of Mice and Men", by John Steinbeck.


----------



## TDM (Nov 19, 2005)

"Romance of the Three Kingdoms Volume 2" by Luo Guanzhong (sort of anyway)


----------



## Scared Link (Nov 19, 2005)

Just finished "My Story: A child called it, The lost boy and A man named Dave. Spent all night reading it, its so touching :'(


----------



## less (Nov 23, 2005)

I read "The Zap Gun" by Philip K. Dick, quickly followed by "Prelude to Foundation" by Isaac Asimov and countered that with "We Can Build You" by Dick again. Got my sci-fi on for the first time in months. 
Then I read "A First Rate Tragedy - Robert Falcon Scott and the race to the South Pole" by some British Journalist. A horrible story, and true to boot. All in two weeks, which is pretty fast for me.


----------



## Nakor (Nov 24, 2005)

finished *A Game of Thrones *

starting *A Clash of Kings*

both by George R.R. Martin


----------



## Rinali (Nov 24, 2005)

does uncle scrooge count?


----------



## neko-sennin (Nov 24, 2005)

I have finished reading _The Path of Daggers_ and am now in the midst of _Winter's Heart_.


----------



## infected with ska (Nov 25, 2005)

by recently i mean several months ago and that was The Eye of the Needle by Ken Follett


----------



## Mineko-Iwasa (Dec 1, 2005)

*Amélie Nothomb - Acide sulfurique*

(finished it yesterday)


----------



## Psyonic (Dec 1, 2005)

Finished To Kill a mockingbird....

Good book, reading it in school was horrible


----------



## Nakor (Dec 1, 2005)

*A Clash of Kings *by _George R.R. Martin_


----------



## Giant Enemy Crab (Dec 3, 2005)

Charlie and the Great Glass Elevator


----------



## Kaki (Dec 3, 2005)

things fall apart, by some african dude....


----------



## Catatonik (Dec 3, 2005)

*Going Postal by Terry Pratchett*

I really enjoyed it, Pratchett continues to evolve and the REALLY can't wait to get my hands on THUD!.


----------



## Dommy (Dec 6, 2005)

Anne of Green Gables by L.M.MONTGOMERY.........


----------



## Tal Rasha (Dec 6, 2005)

A Knife of Dreams, Book 11 in the Wheel of Time series by Robert Jordan
Wizard's First Rule, Book 1 in the Sword of Truth series by Terry Goodkind


----------



## ShadowGal19 (Dec 17, 2005)

The Odyssey


----------



## jkingler (Dec 18, 2005)

> A Clash of Kings by George R.R. Martin


Bravo, man. 

I just finished Carpe Jugulum, by Terry Pratchett. Not the best book in the Discworld series, but definitely a solid book and a good read.


----------



## Ruri (Dec 18, 2005)

I finally finished Belinda by Maria Edgeworth.  I loved it, and I can see why she was a favorite of Jane Austen's. ^_^


----------



## Kaki (Dec 18, 2005)

Chilidhood's end.....


----------



## Darth Judicar (Dec 18, 2005)

The Joiner King by Troy Denning. In fact, I just bought the sequel to it and will start on it tonight.


----------



## DragonHeart52 (Dec 22, 2005)

A Game of Thrones...finally.  Then, I see there are more books in the series.   Looks like this will keep me busy for a while.


----------



## kapsi (Dec 22, 2005)

"Dobry" by Waldemar Łysiak.


----------



## monk3 (Dec 24, 2005)

Ravnica: City of Guilds by Cory J. Herndon


----------



## Sakura Kaijuu (Dec 28, 2005)

Latest _new_ book: _Anansi Boys_ by Neil Gaiman  

Book I actually read most recently: _The Sisterhood of the Traveling Pants_ by Ann Brashares


----------



## neko-sennin (Dec 30, 2005)

Just finished Crossroads of Twilight yesterday, and I finally broke down and got A New Spring.

I'll have to read Anansi Boys when I get the chance. Neverwhere and American Gods kicked ass.

_PS: Over the next 2 weeks, I can't guarantee how often I'll be able to check in here, but I will still try to post at least 3 chapters of the Book of Hondo each week._


----------



## Nakor (Dec 30, 2005)

Feast for Crows by George R. R. Martin


----------



## Yoshi (Dec 30, 2005)

The Song of Roland (author unknown, 11th Century).


----------



## gnutte (Dec 30, 2005)

Wheel of time book 11: Knife of dreams, written by Robert Jordan.


----------



## Kaki (Dec 30, 2005)

I'm working on Wuthering Heights.......


----------



## FrouFrou (Dec 30, 2005)

Hermann Hesse - Lovestorys 
(german title sounds way better and i don´t know, if it´s the correct english title. just my translation.)

and i´m waiting for my friend to bring me one of these discworld books .. everybody says they are great ...


----------



## jungwah8 (Dec 31, 2005)

*can't believe her thread is still here*

I didn't just finish, but about a month ago I finished reading Romeo and Juliet for school.

Now I'm reading Jackie Chan's autobiography, which is also for school.  But it's interesting.  Very interesting.


----------



## Angelus (Dec 31, 2005)

Finished "Wolves of the Calla" recently, but it wasn't as good as the first four books of the "The Dark Tower" saga. Currently I'm reading "Song of Susannah" and I'm halfway through already.


----------



## ShadowGal19 (Jan 7, 2006)

The Bean Trees, had to read it for school.  It was fairly interesting and has a lot of drama imo


----------



## Spooky_Bunny (Jan 7, 2006)

Lord Loss by Darren Shan


----------



## Mangekyou_Master (Jan 7, 2006)

Sojourn by R.A. Salvatore


----------



## Mecha-Kisame (Jan 8, 2006)

I just finished, in order, _Servant of the Shard_ and _Promise of the Witchking_, both by R.A. Salvatore (<3 Arty/Jar)

And right after those two, _Jonathan Strange and Mr Norrell_.  It was just as awesome.  I was quite disheartened when I finished it a few days ago, I was that enthralled by it.


----------



## WDT (Jan 8, 2006)

The last book I read was Jules Verne: Twenty Thousand Leagues Under the Sea...it's quite a sci/fi classic  he was really before his time.


----------



## FrouFrou (Jan 11, 2006)

Mandala by Kim Seong-Dong


----------



## woof (Jan 11, 2006)

i just finished part 2 of bartim?us (awesome book can only reccomend it)


i really loved tales of the otori too (if u like naruto u will love this book ^^)


----------



## Sho (Jan 14, 2006)

I just finished Shaman's Crossing by Robin Hobb a few days ago, and it's the first book in the series (it was released recently).  It's by the same author who wrote the Farseer Trilogy and the Fool series, so as usual, it was an excellent work.  I'm looking forward to the second book now.


----------



## Beren (Jan 14, 2006)

Wow, there is such a medley of books! I woulda figured everyone had just read some episode of Naruto (j/k) I just finished a book called "Jonathan Strange and Mr. Norrell"... it was pretty good (u can always read the reviews on amazon.com)


----------



## Psyonic (Jan 14, 2006)

When Will Jesus Bring in the Pork Chops? - George Carlin


Great book, makes lots of sense


----------



## kapsi (Jan 14, 2006)

Night Flight by Antoine de Saint-Exupéry


----------



## neko-sennin (Jan 14, 2006)

Just finished New Spring.

...Only to discover that I had it at my fingertips all along in a "Legends" volume I hadn't gotten around to yet. Oh well, now I'm reading the other stories in it, and having an all-around good time.


----------



## FitzChivalry (Jan 15, 2006)

_Ptolemy's Gate_ aka Book Three of the Bartimaeus Trilogy.


----------



## Ruri (Jan 15, 2006)

I just finished 'Katherine' by Anya Seton.  It's definitely one of the better historical fiction books I've read.


----------



## Chamcham Trigger (Jan 15, 2006)

I recently finished this book that my pops forced me to read.  It's called "rich dad poor dad"  some book about setting up a plan to build wealth, written in a kinda unique way.


----------



## Kakashi My Heart (Jan 15, 2006)

Crime and Punishment. The best book ever.


----------



## neko-sennin (Jan 17, 2006)

Chamcham Trigger said:
			
		

> I recently finished this book that my pops forced me to read.  It's called "rich dad poor dad"  some book about setting up a plan to build wealth, written in a kinda unique way.



I've read some of that. And one day I'm going to figure out how to share some of the finer points of it with other working class people so they can see just exactly *how* we're all getting screwed over. Maybe someday someone might figure out a way to counteract it without resorting to commumism. The solution somehow lies with raising other people up, rather than pulling others down. That's all I'm really sure of.


----------



## Voynich (Jan 17, 2006)

Woman's Battalion by Konsalik

It's historical novel.. It's about the Russian battalion of female elite snipers ( all between 17 and 26), that was stationed on the southern front during WW2.


----------



## Kaki (Jan 17, 2006)

Wuthering Heights that was a bitch to get throuhg......


----------



## Catatonik (Jan 17, 2006)

*George RR Martin - A Storm of Swords *

Again, to prep me for tackling A Feast of Crows soon.


----------



## Kaki (Jan 17, 2006)

I also finished the novella *Heart of darkness* by Conrad......


----------



## FrouFrou (Jan 20, 2006)

Sue Townsend - the secret diary of adrian mole aged 13 3/4


----------



## cygnus (Jan 21, 2006)

the game by neil strauss. He's a player, but he's also a metro ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".)....


----------



## C?k (Jan 22, 2006)

Pride and Prejudice


----------



## Nakor (Jan 23, 2006)

Dhampir by Barb & J.C. Hendee

loved it

can't wait to start the second book of the series


----------



## Mineko-Iwasa (Jan 31, 2006)

*Sabine Dardenne - J'avais 12 ans, j'ai pris mon vélo et je suis partie à l'école*


----------



## Nakor (Jan 31, 2006)

Ptolemy's Gate(Bartimaeus Trilogy) by Stroud


----------



## Yoshi (Feb 1, 2006)

I recently finished *'Yes Man' by Danny Wallace*. Very funny book, it's what happens after he meets a guy who suggests him to say more. And he does, with hilarious consequences.


----------



## Kin (Feb 1, 2006)

Cursed house!


About ... Bears O_O and .. a girl who can "talk" with animals, and  .. she got kinda witch stuff, but it is cool!!!


----------



## Eclectic Replicant (Feb 1, 2006)

The Chricles of Narnia

All 7 of them. =]


----------



## foxStick (Feb 1, 2006)

Sock by Penn Jillette, and I highly recommend it.


----------



## Ruri (Feb 1, 2006)

Tess of the d'Urbervilles by Thomas Hardy.


----------



## cooiecooie (Feb 2, 2006)

I just finished Confessions of a shopoholic and the Outsider. (Shopoholic was for a book report and the Outsiders was for a novel studies and I have to say they were both good books。)


----------



## yummysasuke (Feb 3, 2006)

Before sunrise...some really bad romantic/crime novel


----------



## Mineko-Iwasa (Feb 3, 2006)

*Paulo Coelho - Le Pèlerin de Compostelle*


----------



## TDM (Feb 9, 2006)

Romance of the Three Kingdoms Volume 4; I'm finally finished with the series. I mean, the thing was great back in Volumes 2 and 3, but it's history, and wars don't end in a blaze of glory. With that said I still loved the series.


----------



## masterheadhunter (Feb 9, 2006)

*good book*

death prince: the fight for a loved one . book 4 kyu


----------



## Sakura Kaijuu (Feb 9, 2006)

I just finished reading the _Protector of the Small_ quartet by Tamora Pierce.  Again... 

They're freaking amazing.  I want more books about Kel.  Right now.


----------



## SixPartFugue (Feb 9, 2006)

Ham on Rye by Charles Bukowski.


----------



## Dommy (Feb 14, 2006)

Jessica's Cookie Disaster by Francine Pascal.


----------



## yummysasuke (Feb 14, 2006)

Angels and Demons, by Dan Brown


----------



## vanh (Feb 14, 2006)

The Da Vinci Code , by Dan Brown


----------



## sandninja911 (Feb 14, 2006)

Fav book Musashi by eiji yoshikawa


----------



## skmt999 (Feb 15, 2006)

The Magician of London - Mercedes Lackey


----------



## Twizted (Feb 16, 2006)

Shadows of the Empire --Again. Great book.


----------



## sonnie_skies (Feb 16, 2006)

The Monk. 

Bloody brilliant in it's badness and goodness all at once.  Funny in a rape/i*c*st/murder/witchcraft kind of way...


----------



## nimrod (Feb 16, 2006)

just finished the 4th book of Narnia by C.S Lewis


----------



## TicoTico (Feb 16, 2006)

Stephen King's novel collection "Nightmares and Dreamscapes". I haven't read anything for a while though I've always been an avid reader, so yesterday I borrowed some of King's books from the library. King's short novels are books I'd recommend to pretty much anybody, light but interesting.


----------



## Shogun (Feb 16, 2006)

Paul Robert's The End of Oil. In summary we are all screwed. But the book could have been far shorter. So many points were repeated.


----------



## C?k (Mar 5, 2006)

i was reading an art book on Wassily Kandinsky...


----------



## k1nj3 (Mar 5, 2006)

ender's game
eragon


----------



## DragonHeart52 (Mar 5, 2006)

Recently finished "A Clash of Kings" from the Song of Fire and Ice series by George R. R. Martin.  I've purchased and am starting on the next book.


----------



## Rare (Mar 5, 2006)

Ballad of the sad cafe Carson McCullers.  Tragic and gentle.


----------



## Hatsune Miku (Mar 5, 2006)

Mossflower by Brian Jaques


----------



## nimrod (Mar 6, 2006)

the 4th Chronicles of Narnia book


----------



## Yasha (Mar 6, 2006)

I don't have much time for reading but I spent the last weekend on a book called "The Secret Adversary". It's written by Agatha Christie and it's funny. I laughed all the way through ^^


----------



## C?k (Mar 8, 2006)

wooo i jush finished Lord of the Flies, again for school but i picked up so many new things. Good book.


----------



## Alia_Atreides (Mar 8, 2006)

"Miso Soup", of Ryu Murakami. Really nice. Its actually a story about this young japonese, who is a tourist guide in Tokyo, but he guides clients through the underworld of sex of Tokyo. However, his last client is a strange guy... 
The book is really good in the way that tell us a lot about what is japonese society today, and, in a way, tell us about all of us, and how young people deal with the pressure of success, or fear, or money. Good book, really serius, but good. Its not for those who have a weak stomach, though.


----------



## Yondy (Mar 8, 2006)

Outcast of Redwall



awesome book


----------



## thevassago (Mar 9, 2006)

Dean Koontz , False Memory. This book is very good if you like horror thriller type.


----------



## Spooky_Bunny (Mar 9, 2006)

Twilight by Stephanie Meyer


----------



## Sogeking (Mar 9, 2006)

The Bear and the Dragon by Tom Clancy
Verrrry deep book. It is not a pick-up-and-read book, you really have to concentrate to get it.
I also finished Shogun by James Clavell
It is also a very detailed book about foreign influence in Japan during the age of Exploration.


----------



## Kaki (Mar 9, 2006)

Chopin's _the awakening_ it was weak.....


----------



## Rin <3 (Mar 9, 2006)

Tangerine

Awesome book. I loved the story <3


----------



## vanh (Mar 10, 2006)

The wind in the willows.


----------



## C?k (Mar 10, 2006)

fnished Good Omens just actually XD


----------



## Ruri (Mar 10, 2006)

Cyrano de Bergerac.  It's a very fun comedy; I'm glad I read it. =)


----------



## notcomawhite (Mar 10, 2006)

Destiny by Elizabeth Haydon


----------



## Gaara-fan (Mar 17, 2006)

Night by Elie Wiesel, and Eldest by Christopher Paolini


----------



## jkingler (Mar 17, 2006)

Thud! is my second most recently finished book. And I finished Monstrous Regiment a few days ago. They are both excellent and I would highly recommend them to anyone, really.


----------



## Rin <3 (Mar 18, 2006)

'Midnight Magic'

and

'ttyl'


----------



## Jack Bauer (Mar 18, 2006)

bettymae said:
			
		

> 'Midnight Magic'
> 
> and
> 
> 'ttyl'



O: O: O:

I read ttyl too    <33


----------



## ViolentlyHappy (Mar 18, 2006)

Memoirs of a Geisha 



very good book! have to read sometime!


----------



## Sawako (Mar 18, 2006)

I finished "The Shining" last week. That was a good. Much better than the movie version.


----------



## Jagermonster (Mar 18, 2006)

"Fear and Loathing in Las Vegas" for about the third time. Great book.


----------



## Nakor (Mar 19, 2006)

finished Theif of Lives. the second book in the Noble Dead series. It was a pretty good follow-up to Dhampir and i can't wait til i read the third book


----------



## Kaki (Mar 19, 2006)

Now on to hamlet and Tess....


----------



## princesstaco (Mar 20, 2006)

"Incubus Dreams" by Laurell Hamilton.

Well written, but mostly smut.


----------



## Second-Hand Love (Mar 21, 2006)

Abhorsen by Garth Nix... it's sequal to Sabriel, which was I guess, better than Abhorsen... anyways, they are both good... I found my interest in necromancers...


----------



## Sorrow-Tear's Champion (Mar 21, 2006)

Traitor to the BLOOD   by BARB & J.C. HENDEE
Its got a Half Vampire and a Half Elf hunting down vampires and demons and trying to find out about their pasts. Its pretty well written and has a dog that licks his nose as a form of giving you the bird.


----------



## Sho (Mar 21, 2006)

"Feast for Crows", book 4 of the Song of Ice and Fire series.

Really looking forward to the next book.


----------



## Ivyn (Mar 21, 2006)

'The Stanger' by Albert Camus. I'm His big fan :}


----------



## EXhack (Mar 21, 2006)

-Demons Don't Dream, by Piers Anthony.
-On Basilisk Station, by David Weber
-The Merchant of Venice (class project), by William Shakespear


----------



## LivingHitokiri (Mar 21, 2006)

Tostoyevski "Crime and Punishment"


----------



## Alia_Atreides (Mar 21, 2006)

I have just finished the first book of Stephen King's Dark Tower series. Dont know the name in english.


----------



## rddragons200 (Mar 21, 2006)

Eregon- its awsome, dragons, death, archers, more death, fantacy, even more death, magic, monsters, a lot of death, ok this is a book of death, seriously.


----------



## divinecomedian (Mar 21, 2006)

Heretics of Dune.  The beginning of a very interesting final chapter.


----------



## k1nj3 (Mar 21, 2006)

1.- eragon
2.- eldest
3.- ender's game


----------



## Helikalaon (Mar 23, 2006)

Dark Moon, The Swors of Night and Day, Assassins Quest.


----------



## C?k (Mar 26, 2006)

Memoires of a Geisha ^______^


----------



## gaara_rulz (Mar 26, 2006)

Harry potter the order of the pheonix


----------



## hazakura (Mar 31, 2006)

Cultural Anthropology - The Human Challenge, Eleventh Edition
college ftl!


----------



## Parallax (Apr 1, 2006)

I just finished 'Battle Royale' and it was such a good book, if you like the movie you'll love the book


----------



## Alia_Atreides (Apr 1, 2006)

I have just finished the second book of Stephen King's Dark Tower series. Dont know the name in english. I'm enjoying the series, even though I must say that, to me, the first book was better than the second. 
I have high hopes for the third one, however.


----------



## yummysasuke (Apr 2, 2006)

The Quiet American. Found it kinda boring, but the better book out of three that I've been reading.


----------



## Pakkun93 (Apr 2, 2006)

Harry Potter 6 and Chronicles of Narnia: 1st and 2nd book 

-pakkun93-


----------



## kakashix3 (Apr 2, 2006)

I just finished reading Wild Roses


----------



## gamesector (Apr 3, 2006)

Sho said:
			
		

> "Feast for Crows", book 4 of the Song of Ice and Fire series.
> 
> Really looking forward to the next book.



I just finished the first in the series and am now completely immersed in 'A Clash of Kings', they're amazing.


----------



## Bronwen (Apr 3, 2006)

Fight Club by Chuck Paluinuk. Yeah, old book but I read his books from recent to oldest and I think this is my favourite Chuck books so far!


----------



## Azure Ihrat (Apr 4, 2006)

The Acid House by Irvine Welsh. Delicious dark humour.


----------



## Fang (Apr 4, 2006)

The Second World War by Martin Gilbert. Massively detailed, a respected showing of all the country's viewpoint during the War; ie Germany, Russia, Great Britian, United States, China and Japan. 

For dark humor...I, Lucifier by Ducan Glenn. I have to find that book again. ^-^


----------



## The Pink Ninja (Apr 4, 2006)

I've just finished reading "The Mad Ship" by Robin Hobb. It's second in the Liveship series.

G.R.R.Martin who writes the Song of Ice and Fire books likes her so you might want to try her series.


----------



## Ivyn (Apr 7, 2006)

Recently I read Antoine de Saint-Exupery's books <3 I've finished 'Night Flight' yesterday and now I'm reading 'Terre des Hommes' (english title - 'Wind, Sand and Stars' )


----------



## Dommy (Apr 7, 2006)

Nicholas Nickleby by Charles Dickens!


----------



## Warsmith Dameon (Apr 7, 2006)

I just finished Farseer, a warhammer novel, its a semi-good story with a twist ending that doesnt conclude the chars. story


----------



## Karma Thief (Apr 7, 2006)

I finished Memoirs of a Geisha yesterday. I had seen the movie before I read it so most of the suprises weren't really suprises. I also liked the movie better as the book seemed to drag a lot.


----------



## Fang (Apr 8, 2006)

Uh, The Unifying Force that ends the New Jedi Order series.


----------



## MOTO (Apr 9, 2006)

I recently finished The Adventures of Huckleberry Finn by Mark Twain, for my American Literature class.


----------



## Sogeking (Apr 9, 2006)

I've finished a lot lately.... too many to remember


----------



## Rin <3 (Apr 9, 2006)

Confessions of a Boyfriend Stealer


----------



## Jaculus (Apr 13, 2006)

The silmarillion


----------



## ~Wrath~ (Apr 13, 2006)

Lately I haven't been reading for awhile, and i still need to finish up reading Harry Potter And The Goblet Of Fire. XD


----------



## Robotkiller (Apr 13, 2006)

Just finished reading hitchhikers guide to the galaxy, it was meh.


----------



## Blind Weasel (Apr 13, 2006)

...Resident Evil novles 1 and 2... please kill... no... over kill me...


----------



## i_be_ninja_zabusa (Apr 13, 2006)

I just finished a lot of books, the best one recently was Good Omens by Terry Pratchett, Its a really good book about what could happen if Armageddon messes up.


----------



## Nakor (Apr 14, 2006)

Finished the Dragonlance Chronicles(Volumes 1 - 3)


----------



## neko-sennin (Apr 14, 2006)

Just read "Clueless George Goes To War" last night. Not usually into children's picture-books, but this one was well-written, and one of the funniest things I've read in a long time. 

Currently reading Terry Pratchet's "Monstrous Regiment".


----------



## theskyisfallin (Apr 16, 2006)

Recently finished The Magic Mountain by Thomas Mann. It was extremely wordy but very rewarding, lots of ideas thrown around and critiqued and it was all interesting.


----------



## C?k (Apr 16, 2006)

Noughts and crosses, quite a sad book


----------



## Jack Bauer (Apr 16, 2006)

This book I read called "Skybreaker"

Anybody know about it?


----------



## firelord5000 (Apr 16, 2006)

All the harry potter books, I jsut re-read goblet of fire though.


----------



## White Fox (Apr 16, 2006)

I just read The Giver for a report in my class


----------



## Dommy (Apr 24, 2006)

Mortal Memory by THOMAS H.COOK 

-
A story about a family murder case.


----------



## AsunA (Apr 24, 2006)

Title: Timboektoe Rules
Writer: Carry Slee

~Mwuah... Just a book that reflects teenage life...


----------



## C?k (Apr 24, 2006)

Lord of The Flies - William Golding.


----------



## Crowe (Apr 24, 2006)

Sword of Chaos(?) - WoT serie. Damn, is this serie gonan end anytime soon? I like it a lot but it needs to end. :/


----------



## Robotkiller (Apr 24, 2006)

America the book: An american's guid to demoracy-inaction.

It was one of the funniest books I have ever read.


----------



## Rin <3 (Apr 25, 2006)

Shakespear Stealer

and

Petey ~ such a sad book...  awesome though


----------



## C?k (May 1, 2006)

Just finished Lord Of The Flies ... Again


----------



## Yasha (May 1, 2006)

Life of Pi. Pretty good read overall, but the first chapter was boring and it's 100+ pages long. :S


----------



## Fang (May 1, 2006)

The Sword of Angels, finished it on Saturday.


----------



## Saosin (May 2, 2006)

To Kill a Mockingbird, I just finished it yesterday. Very good book. Definitely one of my favorites! ^^


----------



## Trash Bear (May 4, 2006)

peK said:
			
		

> Sword of Chaos(?) - WoT serie. Damn, is this serie gonan end anytime soon? I like it a lot but it needs to end. :/




Lord of Chaos? Or A Crown of Swords? Lord is book 6 and Crown is 7, there are 11 at the moment, books 8,9,10 are painful to read for the most part, whenever I reread the series I usually skip about 90% of each. The series really goes downhill after book 7 imo. It starts to pick back up in 11 resolving some of the many plotlines. Twelve is set to be the last, most likely gonna be 2000+ pages according to Robert Jordan himself. 


On topic: Ender's Game for the first time if you can believe it. I still can't get over the fact that I didn't read this book until now.


----------



## Heida (May 4, 2006)

Last book:
*Two friends* from Turgeniev.


----------



## BakaKage (May 4, 2006)

Eldest (sequel to Eragon), I'm very disappointed.


----------



## Hazu (May 4, 2006)

just finished the first "Artemis Fowl" and Im beginning on the second one


----------



## Rin <3 (May 5, 2006)

I just finished, 'When God Writes Your Lovestory' ...


----------



## Airgrinder (May 5, 2006)

I just finished the Da Vinchi code


----------



## Yondy (May 6, 2006)

Sunwing, Silverwing and Firewing.


----------



## Heroin (May 6, 2006)

I finish reading hoot


----------



## Aavion (May 6, 2006)

Just finished reading The Supernaturalist again.


----------



## Dr. Uchiha (May 6, 2006)

i finished reading Don't say a word. really good mystery/drama book.


----------



## alienworkshopguy (May 7, 2006)

Finished The Black Dahlia last week..crime novels..cant get enough.lol


----------



## vanh (May 7, 2006)

I've read "Tottochan_the liltle girl at the window" again


----------



## Blood Stained Sand (May 7, 2006)

I just finished reading "Spiral," "Dracula," and the "Love Hina" novel 1.


----------



## Hazu (May 7, 2006)

Negima nr6


----------



## Heroin (May 7, 2006)

I finish reading green eggs and ham to my little sister


----------



## Syphorce (May 7, 2006)

Wow the last book i read was The Chronicles of Narnia-The Lion The Witch and the Wardrobe.


----------



## plebian182 (May 10, 2006)

I just finished reading the Death Trilogy by Terry Pratchett and would recommend them to anyone who wants a funny read


----------



## cygnus (May 11, 2006)

The Inside Ring by Mike Lawson. Well written, wasn't the most interesting read but I was sucked in by the flow of it all.


----------



## i_be_ninja_zabusa (May 11, 2006)

I just finished a couple of books some Richard Peck, Darren Shan, and Now im working on The Da vinci Code


----------



## Sazaka (May 12, 2006)

i just finished reading the Da Vinci Code.


----------



## Heroin (May 12, 2006)

why dont you see me


----------



## FitzChivalry (May 14, 2006)

Book one of A Song of Ice and Fire: A Game of Thrones. A really fantastic book, and a wonderful set-up book for the next. Currently, I'm trying to get a Clash of Kings. Should be able to get it early this week.


----------



## Harlita (May 15, 2006)

The Bible. 

Never read it before. Just finished it. Good plot - but left some loose ends.


----------



## Heroin (May 15, 2006)

wringer......


----------



## dragonofraven (May 16, 2006)

"Crystal Rain" by Tobias S. Buckwell, it's actually quite interesting, I hope they do a sequal, although it seems unlikely.


----------



## Kuroihitomi (May 16, 2006)

rainbow boys by alex sanchez
definetly interesting and awesome


----------



## i_be_ninja_zabusa (May 17, 2006)

I just finished the Da Vinci Code and its a good book but im just not seeing why everyone is getting so worked up over it ITS FICTION PEOPLE


----------



## Mecha-Kisame (May 18, 2006)

I just finished The Icewind Dale trilogy for the second time, about to embark on the Dark Elf Trilogy once more.


----------



## Nakor (May 19, 2006)

Just finished Pride and Prejudice. 

About to start Da Vinci Code, so i can then see the movie.


----------



## Spooky_Bunny (May 20, 2006)

the blue mirror


----------



## Kaki (May 20, 2006)

the play hamlet.....


----------



## SunOfAlubarna (May 23, 2006)

The excellent yet strange book "Herman" by the Norwegian writer named Lars Saabye Christensen.


----------



## Arwenchan (May 23, 2006)

The last book I read was "Blue eyed" by John Sverre Syvertsen.
It's about this girl thats 15 years old going home from soccertraning when she's kidnapped. The police stands without a clue when three weeks later
they find a picture of her on a website for phedophiles.


----------



## Vikrat (May 24, 2006)

Right now i'm reading both some stuff by Nietzche nd some strange book about Japan that i didn't find very interesting. I'm nowhere close to finishing any o those however. The last book i finished was...let's see...

It should have been "The girl team something,something" i can't remeber the exact title. It's about these girls going to high school and the problems they face in their lifes such as finding a boyfriend, getting said boyfriend to take you to the prom and making that annoying git you met at music camp stop stalking you. All in all a very fascinating study of the human psyche and whatnot...


----------



## Rotc Girl (May 24, 2006)

The Crucible by Arther Miller.

One the best plays I have ever read, except for Shakespear.
It's about a witch hunt in Salem, and it was written during the Red Scare, so it parrallels the events that were going on at the time.


----------



## Hazu (May 24, 2006)

abarat   ^^


----------



## marora (May 24, 2006)

*books i have reaad in the last month*

abhorsen trilogy (agian), america, wariors all seven books, 2 diane duane books,all of the seven towers series (agian), runaways, 5th harry potter( agian) 18oo  quartet, shatter glass,both abarat boooks and a llist that extends throught the entire month that you don't want to hear.


----------



## Heroin (May 27, 2006)

I finsh deathwatch...


----------



## vanh (May 27, 2006)

Digital Fortress by Dan Brown

A good book, but not as good as Da Vinci code imo


----------



## Kin (May 27, 2006)

The middle of the Earth. By Andreas Steinhofel.

It was the most boring book I have ever read! I'm never gonna read a book someone tells me to read >_> No way.


----------



## Harlita (May 28, 2006)

Seminumerical Algorithms - Donald Knuth

Would I recommend? Hah, yes. Especially if you need a nap.


----------



## Nathan (May 28, 2006)

Yesterday, I finished "Stormbreaker" in 3 hours.


----------



## sasukescherryblossom (May 29, 2006)

'Annie, Between the States' by L.M. Elliot. Very, very captivating.


----------



## vanh (May 29, 2006)

"The fortunate Pilgrim" by Mario Puzo . 

I have read it 3 times, and I still like it


----------



## Sakura Kaijuu (May 29, 2006)

I just finished reading The Subtle Knife by Philip Pullman again (for the bazillionth time.  I love those books  )

But I also just finished The Boy Next Door and Boy Meets Girl by Meg Cabot.  Very girly-girl books, but they're so good!  I love them to pieces, and highly reccomend them.  I liked The Boy Next Door better, but that's okay.


----------



## Sorsee (May 29, 2006)

To Kill a Mockingbird by Harper Lee (Wonder if it's her real name. Guess not)

The initial fame of the book sorta ward me off, until I was forced to read it for my assignments. It gave me a pretty good impression after that.


----------



## Shade Luka (May 29, 2006)

The Great Gatsby...........It's a really good book, based in the 1920s. 9 chapters. I loved it!


----------



## Pr1de (May 29, 2006)

the book i have finished most recently is Eragon, and Eldest. They are both good books.


----------



## Rin <3 (May 29, 2006)

Dr. Illuminatus < bout alchemy


----------



## Jaculus (May 30, 2006)

Angels and demons- Dan Brown (f*xxing amazing book, a *must* read)


----------



## vanh (May 31, 2006)

"Life of Pi" by Yann Martel


----------



## LieToMe (May 31, 2006)

I have just finished a novelization, V for Vendetta by Steve Moore. God it was good. I have to recommend it to anyone you likes reading. You get much more out of the book that the movie.


----------



## Kin (Jun 1, 2006)

Vampire in the school.

Meh, I had to make an essay about a book, I only had onem ore week, and since I've read the book ... twenty times..? >.> I decided to read it again XD


----------



## Codde (Jun 2, 2006)

Just finished reading The Three Musketeers by Alexandre Dumas somewhat recently, I usually only read Sci-Fi and Fantasy so it was a nice change, much better than I expected.


----------



## Yasha (Jun 2, 2006)

vanh said:
			
		

> "Life of Pi" by Yann Martel



Wow, you read it too? I read it a couple of weeks ago. A fantastic book (the first chapter is a bit boring though ;_

I just finished reading HP4:The Goblet of Fire. Darker than I thought. Can't wait to pick up Book5.


----------



## BakaKage (Jun 2, 2006)

Malazan Book of the Fallen 1: Gardens of the Moon by Stephen Erikson (phew that was a long title)
Very good read! If you guys are into fantasy definitely pick this one up. (It's still ongoing and is ten books but book 1 proved its worth continuing). I know Jkingler would agree.


----------



## vanh (Jun 2, 2006)

"Mắt biếc" and " Cô gái đến từ hôm qua" by Nguyễn Nhật Ánh

Eh, sorry ,the 2 books don't have English name :sweat Rough meanings are " Blue eyes" and "The girl from yesterday" , but no translation can best describe the sweeet meanings of them . Those boks are for all girls , sweet and romantic . The author knows how to use our language to make sweet lines .


----------



## Run.The.Animal (Jun 2, 2006)

Well, read Hellsing volumes one and six, my two favorites that I've read.
*Spoiler*: __ 



Why did you have to kill Rip Van Winkle, Alucard!?!? Ya jerk. She's so cool.


----------



## Rin <3 (Jun 3, 2006)

Shattering Glass =3


----------



## Kaki (Jun 3, 2006)

Rosencrant and gildensern are dead.......short and nice.


----------



## Run.The.Animal (Jun 3, 2006)

YES!! FINISHED VOLUME 7! My next venture... Volume 8.


----------



## Kaki (Jun 3, 2006)

Do graphic novels count? I say not.....


----------



## vanh (Jun 7, 2006)

"Lonliness in the net" by Janusz L. Winiewski

Damn long, and pretty boring imo . I tried to finish this book instead of revising for exams <.<


----------



## mortsleam (Jun 7, 2006)

The three muskateer's lol.


----------



## Spooky_Bunny (Jun 7, 2006)

Darkhenge by Catherine Fisher...it was an ok book


----------



## Kaki (Jun 7, 2006)

Most of the books I read are for school


----------



## Lovewitches (Jun 8, 2006)

Must be "Goodnight Mr.Tom" by someone i dont remember the name of :x

But it sure was great to read


----------



## Heroin (Jun 9, 2006)

The house on the golf....


----------



## Belldandy (Jun 9, 2006)

I just finished Unleash The Night by Sherrilyn Kenyon.


----------



## Shiftless Kunoichi (Jun 9, 2006)

Last book I finished was _Memoirs of a Geisha_ by Arthur Golden.


Compared to the sucky movie, the book rocks.


----------



## Heroin (Jun 9, 2006)

greeneggs and ham that I read to my sister when I was feeding her...


----------



## Nathan (Jun 9, 2006)

The theatre book: West-Side Story.


----------



## ViolentlyHappy (Jun 9, 2006)

Memoirs of a Geisha is a must read!


----------



## Kurenai-neko (Jun 10, 2006)

Septimus Heap: Book One - Magyk by Angie Sage and the Belgariad by David Eddings. pretty good books in my opinon


----------



## Yoofie (Jun 12, 2006)

I just finished re-reading, The Year My Life Went Down the Loo by Katie Maxwell.
It's a good read, very unique with the whole setting of the book being done through email.

Now it's time to move onto, They Wear What Under Their Kilts?, the second book to the series.


----------



## DrUnK_On_RuM (Jun 12, 2006)

gravitation: lyrics of love, the novel! 
they are so cute!


----------



## Temari_Twin (Jun 12, 2006)

I just finished reading a book Called Twilight it was an amazing book. If you really like Vampire stories. I recommend it all the way.
Twilight 
By: Stephenie Meyer
Truely I think its a amazing read.


----------



## Roy (Jun 13, 2006)

finished re-reading The Hobbit


----------



## Death (Jun 14, 2006)

Red Rabbit by Tom Clancy


----------



## Shogun (Jun 19, 2006)

A scanner darkly by Philip K. Dick. 

A short novel, but a very well written one. I recommend it, but not to the youngsters amongst us, i would say it is a 16+ at the very least.


----------



## Rin <3 (Jun 19, 2006)

'Go Ask Alice'

and

'Define Normal'


----------



## theskyisfallin (Jun 20, 2006)

I finished Catch-22 recently which is an awesomely funny and thought provoking read.



			
				Shogun said:
			
		

> A scanner darkly by Philip K. Dick.
> 
> A short novel, but a very well written one. I recommend it, but not to the youngsters amongst us, i would say it is a 16+ at the very least.



They have a special offer on Phillip K. Dick Novels at Waterstones now, I may have to pick some of his stuff up; because I like all the films I have seen which were adapted from his stuff.


----------



## Yasha (Jun 20, 2006)

I finished the _New Quantum Universe_, then I read Harry Potter Series Book 4-6. Now I am reading Stephen Hawking's _A Brief History of Time_. I have a busy life.


----------



## Rotc Girl (Jun 20, 2006)

I tried to read a Brief History of Time, but I had to return it to the library before I finished.
I'm working on Jarhead, Memoirs of a Geisha,  Enemy and Carrie.


----------



## Iruka-kun (Jun 20, 2006)

code of the Samurai
and a Chakra energy healing book


----------



## Dark_wolf247 (Jun 21, 2006)

_In The Forests of the Night_, by Amelia Atwater-Rhodes
_Orphea Proud_, by I-don't-know-her-name
_The Da Vinci Code_, by Dan Brown
_Fault Line_, by Sarah Andrews
_The Lost Slayer_, by some-random-BTVS-fanatic
_Houston, We Have a Problem_, by I-dunno
_The Oracle Betrayed_, also by I-dunno

I don't really pay attention to the authors much.


----------



## Belldandy (Jun 22, 2006)

I just finished Dark Side Of The Moon again by Sherrilyn Kennyon. It's her newest one.


----------



## Harlita (Jun 22, 2006)

The TCP/IP Bible
and the Chilton's Manual for the Mazda 626 Turbo


----------



## Kurosaki (Jun 22, 2006)

The Elf Queen of Shannara by Terry Brooks.


----------



## Mojim (Jun 22, 2006)

The Chronicles of Narnia: Prince Caspian


----------



## Jaara_of_Desert (Jun 23, 2006)

I think that the last book I finished was *Naruto Vol. 10*.


----------



## Belldandy (Jun 27, 2006)

Judith McNaught - Whitney My Love


----------



## Amelie (Jul 1, 2006)

Angels and demons by Dan Brown. quite interesting, yeah.


----------



## Danse (Jul 1, 2006)

well iv just finished reading

The raven by Edgar Allen Poe
and
The Death of Innocents by Sister Helen Prejean


----------



## Yasha (Jul 6, 2006)

I just finished _The Ender's Game_. The ending is quite touching and I like it. The relationship between Ender and his sister Valentine is a bit abnormal though. Anyway, good read overall.


----------



## Dejiko (Jul 8, 2006)

thief lord......dude, try it, it's awesome...!!


----------



## cathydecker (Jul 8, 2006)

I just finished Perfume: The Story of a Murderer, trans. from the German by Suskind.  If you get off on smell, it's the book for you.  It's got a wildly improbable plot and one of the silliest most melodramatic endings ever, that I really enjoyed it in a MST3 sort of way.  I suspect the original German is really beautiful since the translation makes an awful lot of effort to be poetic.  There's some good passages here, but it's no great thing--I got my copy for 25 cents, so I don't feel ripped off . . .


----------



## Rin <3 (Jul 9, 2006)

When the Night Stood Still

Erotic Romance


----------



## Amelie (Jul 9, 2006)

mm, The Two Towers by J.R.R.Tolkien, again <3


----------



## Chatulio (Jul 9, 2006)

The First betrayal dont remeber the author. Im almost done with *Battle royal*


----------



## Sawako (Jul 9, 2006)

I just finished _The Sisterhood of the Traveling Pants_ today. That's a good book.


----------



## Yoofie (Jul 11, 2006)

_The Joy Luck Club_.

Wonderful read.


----------



## Belldandy (Jul 16, 2006)

I just finished Nora Roberts - Honest Illusions.


----------



## Rose&Thorns (Jul 16, 2006)

How to drive saftly durning drivers ed.........I passed


----------



## DTMaster (Jul 16, 2006)

The Demon Awakens by R.A Salvatore

Yes, a book written outside the Drizzt series and pretty good.


----------



## DarkFire (Jul 17, 2006)

I revently finished Supernarutilists and it's pretty good, it talks about the future, another sc-fi


----------



## Nuriel (Jul 19, 2006)

Fistfull of Charms by Kim Harrison


----------



## Jaculus (Jul 20, 2006)

Stephen King - IT (Recommended)


----------



## Miyruru-chan (Jul 20, 2006)

The last book i read was Memoirs of a Geisha by A. Golden some months ago...


----------



## Sawako (Jul 20, 2006)

_The Thief Lord_ by Cornelia Funke. Good book. ^^


----------



## Rotc Girl (Jul 20, 2006)

just finished Jarhead by A. Swofford


----------



## Haruno-san Sakura-chan! (Jul 20, 2006)

Holes...You know the movie? Well I read the book..it's good.


----------



## Wolfy (Jul 21, 2006)

Well, the last book I finished was The Princess Bride by S. Morganstern [abridged] and Still Life with the Crows by D. Preston and L. Child.  Both were very good, although I prefer the movie version of Princess Bride.

-Obi


----------



## anime_junkie_1821 (Jul 21, 2006)

I literally just finished The Sari Shop by Rupa Bajwa. Its one of the best books ive ever read.
The description on the back of the book reads:
When Ramchand to a new part of the cityto show wares to a weathy familyfamily preparing for thier daughter's wedding, he is jolted out of the rhythm of his narrow daily life. His glimpse into a different world gives him an urgent sense of possibility. He begins to see himself, his life and is future more clearly. And so he attempts to recapture the hope that his childhood had promised, arming himself with two batterd English grammar books, a pair of fresh socks, and a bar of Lifebuoy soap. But soon these efforts turn his life upsidedown, bringing him face to face with the cruelties on wich his very existance depends.


----------



## cathydecker (Jul 21, 2006)

I read C.S.Friedman's The Madness Season yesterday; it was an interesting sci fi take on vampires.


----------



## Athrum (Jul 21, 2006)

I read Eragon, it's actually pretty good, i thought it was garbage


----------



## Voynich (Jul 22, 2006)

Uhm...

The Undutchables - funny book about life and customs in the Netherlands through the eyes of immigrants

Bor - about a 16 year old criminal who has as advantage his extremely good memory and as disadvantage his extremely aggressive nature. Eventually he gets framed for rape.

The man who collect women - cultural studies of the inhabitants of Kokos island


----------



## shatteredlike (Jul 24, 2006)

I just finished Anansi Boys last Saturday night... It's by Neil Gaiman. It's a wonderful book, I'm looking forward to read other books...


----------



## sensei_andrew (Jul 24, 2006)

I just finished Ther Eyes Were Watching God and Thing Fall Apart. I had to finish them because I'm going into an Honors American Lit calss next year and it's required.


----------



## Gene (Jul 24, 2006)

_Krik? Krak! _by Edwidge Danticat. Was forced to read it for summer reading. It was a little boring in the beginning but gradually got more interesting. Good book overall.


----------



## Infection_13 (Jul 24, 2006)

TommyLand:Tommy Lee


----------



## cathydecker (Jul 24, 2006)

Inspired by Nuriel, I went out an bought A Fistful of Charms by Harrison. I had to reread the first three books in the series since I discovered I couldn't remember who was who.  It's a good 4 part (and not finished) vampire/werewolf series, very similar to the early parts of the Anita Blake (by Hamilton) series before that one turned into soft porn.  The heroine is a sort of bounty hunter/adrenaline junkie/witch who works with a bi-vampire and a pixie and sleeps with her bi-vampire's former boyfriend vampire and basically bad people keep trying to kill her.


----------



## Gaara-fan (Jul 25, 2006)

The Bartimaeus Trilogy: Ptolemy's Gate.  AMAZING book.  I read the last page 5 times >_<


----------



## Kurenai-neko (Jul 25, 2006)

Tricksters Queen by Tamora Pierce
one of my favorite all-time authors. ^^


----------



## cathydecker (Jul 25, 2006)

I finished the 2nd book of Carrie Vaughn's new werewolf series, Kitty Goes to Washington.  It's ok, but nothing fabulous--the evil cult leader, evil fundamentalist Senator were one dimensional and the evil scientist and corrupt tv reporter not much better, but at least some effort was put into character development.


----------



## Sakon/Ukon (Jul 26, 2006)

anyone recommend if I should continue reading the book "With No One As Witness" by Elizabeth George?


----------



## Hazu (Jul 26, 2006)

hmm...........just read "In the Company of the Cheerful Ladies" by alexander Mcall smith


----------



## Bubbles (Jul 26, 2006)

Kill me Kiss me, it really pulls at the heart strings. A good read.


----------



## Mew♥ (Jul 26, 2006)

Um....the newest Harry Potter book...


----------



## Kamioto Furin (Jul 27, 2006)

Just finished Paulo Coelho's The Alchemist.  It's so beautiful! I couldn't stop myself from smiling while reading the book.... 
A story of what life should be...


----------



## Codde (Jul 27, 2006)

I just finished Song of Fire and Ice: Game of Thrones.


----------



## Anemone (Jul 29, 2006)

_The Skeleton Crew_ by Stephen King


----------



## Kamioto Furin (Jul 29, 2006)

_the five people you meet in heaven_ by Mitch Albom


----------



## garrarules1991 (Jul 30, 2006)

lost world was pretty cool


----------



## Infection_13 (Jul 30, 2006)

Long Hard Road Out Of Hell


----------



## Deranged (Jul 30, 2006)

Last book i read was Ptolemy's Gate...


----------



## blastt (Jul 31, 2006)

I just finished reading  The devil wears Prada by Lauren Weisberger, it was alright nothing that great just something to occupy my time.


----------



## Belldandy (Jul 31, 2006)

Forget Me Not by Marliss Melton


----------



## Chee (Jul 31, 2006)

I finished Pendragon #5 about a month ago...I need to read the 6th and the 7th but I don't feel like getting them right now.


----------



## Nami-swan (Aug 1, 2006)

Daughters of the Moon #11
Sweep #2
Witch Child
A Density of Souls


----------



## Belldandy (Aug 1, 2006)

Julia Quinn - To Sir Phillip With Love


----------



## C?k (Aug 1, 2006)

Good Omens, for the second time this month


----------



## Hibino (Aug 1, 2006)

"Haiene" (Sharks in english) by Jens Bjørneboe. Great book


----------



## Amelie (Aug 1, 2006)

The Alchemist by Paulo Coelho.
amazing, very very amazing book.


----------



## Belldandy (Aug 2, 2006)

Lisa Kleypas - Devil In The Winter


----------



## Sawako (Aug 2, 2006)

DNAngel Volume 10, if that counts as a book.


----------



## Ruri (Aug 2, 2006)

Vanity Fair by William M. Thackeray

<3


----------



## Sakura Kaijuu (Aug 2, 2006)

I just finished Boy Meets Boy by David Levithan and it was very, very cute.


----------



## cathydecker (Aug 3, 2006)

Yesterday I read vol. 5 of the Charlie Bone series. I'm not sure if it is the last one or not of the series--it sort of had that last book feel, but not everything was resolved.


----------



## Kamioto Furin (Aug 3, 2006)

_Tuesdays with Morrie_ by Mitch Albom. Yah, it made me cry....


----------



## Mew♥ (Aug 3, 2006)

Just finished Cardcator Sakura volume 5...


----------



## Belldandy (Aug 3, 2006)

Nora Roberts - Key Of Light.


----------



## Coconut (Aug 4, 2006)

Wrack - James Bradley


----------



## Vietangel18 (Aug 4, 2006)

_Twilight_ by Stephenie Meyer


----------



## Belldandy (Aug 4, 2006)

Julia Quinn - The Duke & I


----------



## Gaara-fan (Aug 4, 2006)

Skybreaker by Kenneth Oppel


----------



## sennin-jiraiya (Aug 4, 2006)

Naruto, Vol. 6


----------



## Hazu (Aug 4, 2006)

The Miserable Mill - Lemony Snicket


----------



## Arroniro Arleri (Aug 6, 2006)

I've just finished V for Vendetta by Alan Moore


----------



## Nuriel (Aug 12, 2006)

Fistfull of charms by Kim Harrison
and
Kitty and the Midnight Hour by Carrie Vaughn


----------



## vanh (Aug 13, 2006)

1. Kira Kira by Cynthia Kadohata
2. The Centaur in the Garden by Moacyr Scliar
3. Hà Nội 36 phố phường by Thạch Lam

I read those in my summer holiday


----------



## Gaara-fan (Aug 13, 2006)

I just reread the Giver.  It will always be one of my favourites


----------



## Darth Judicar (Aug 13, 2006)

Just finished "Snakes on a Plane". I wanted to see what all the hype was. Have to say, it was a great read and I definitely want to go see the movie now.


----------



## Sho (Aug 13, 2006)

"The Summons"- John Grisham


----------



## Red (Aug 13, 2006)

The skeleton crew by stephen king


----------



## Rin <3 (Aug 13, 2006)

'The Da Vinci Code'


and

'Why Do Men Fall Asleep After Sex?' 
(Ive also read the first book 'Why Men Have Nipples?' so damn funny XD)


----------



## Lee (Aug 14, 2006)

the book i recently finished is "the da vinci code" and i have just stared to read "CSI : the killing game".


----------



## crystal-kay (Aug 14, 2006)

Jack London's "Call of The Wild' and 'White Fang'.


----------



## metronomy (Aug 14, 2006)

Moby Dick By Herman Melville.

A absoulte classic.


----------



## Tranquil Waters (Aug 14, 2006)

The Giving Tree!


----------



## Kurenai-neko (Aug 14, 2006)

The Floating Girl by Sujata Massey
murder mystery with manga and doujinshi involved. yay!


----------



## Sawako (Aug 14, 2006)

I just finished rereading The Giver. That's a good book.


----------



## Panda_Chan (Aug 14, 2006)

I Am The Messenger by Martin Zusak (I think that's his name...)

it's probably one of the greatest books I've ever read.


----------



## TheFlameAlchemist (Aug 14, 2006)

A book called Mythology for my school reading assignment... it was sooo boring.


----------



## notcomawhite (Aug 14, 2006)

joy luck club by amy tan


----------



## uchiha_shinobi93 (Aug 15, 2006)

The Outsiders, by: S.E. Hinton


----------



## Ikashi (Aug 15, 2006)

Superfudge...I'm serious im 15 and still reading those books.


----------



## Gaara-fan (Aug 20, 2006)

Gathering Blue and Messenger by Lois Lowry


----------



## Shogun (Aug 20, 2006)

I know you got soul By Jeremy Clarkson

pretty damn good.


----------



## Hatsune Miku (Aug 20, 2006)

Mossflower by Brian Jaques ^_^


----------



## Wolfy (Aug 21, 2006)

Book of the Dead by D. Preston and L. Child.  [great end to the Pendergast trilogy]


----------



## Roy (Aug 21, 2006)

The Hobbit................again XD


----------



## blastt (Aug 23, 2006)

I recently finished reading The Constant Princess by Philippa Gregory.


----------



## Shannon (Aug 23, 2006)

I recently read Beloved by Toni Morrison, As I Lay Dying by William Faulkner, Bartleby by Herman Melville, and Heart of Darkness by Joseph Conrad. I say recently for all of those because I read them in less than a month... they were all pretty good, but quite difficult as far as understanding goes.


----------



## seraluanma (Aug 23, 2006)

Abhorsen by Garth Nix and the Zombie Survival Guide by Max Brooks.


----------



## Astronaut (Aug 24, 2006)

Zombie Survival guide pwns Kris. <3
I recently finished What Goes Up. :3


----------



## Teru♥ (Aug 24, 2006)

I finished reading Hearts Surrender by Rosanne Bitiner
Such a long but sweet story


----------



## Belldandy (Aug 24, 2006)

Christina Dodd - In My Wildest Dreams


----------



## byooki (Aug 24, 2006)

Manhattan Loverboy

wasnt Nersesians best
not by a long shot
but it was still good


----------



## Onya (Aug 25, 2006)

I recently finished _The Handmaid's Tale_ by Margaret Atwood.  The ending was a bit of a letdown, but I did enjoy it...even though it was horribly depressing.


----------



## Spooky_Bunny (Aug 25, 2006)

A Great and Terrible Beauty by Libba Bray


----------



## Trias (Aug 25, 2006)

Babel's Merchant (that was the English name, I guess), by George S. Clason. It is about how to preserve and earn money from money. Judging by the fact that I have very few talents that would worth money and I'm not a money-greedy person by nature, I'll need that book in the future.


----------



## Molekage (Aug 25, 2006)

just finished a bit of Christian literature, the Ragamuffin gospel and the Jesus I Never Knew. good stuff, even if you aren't Christian 

i also recently finished an older medival text, egal's saga


----------



## vanh (Aug 26, 2006)

*Norwegian wood* by Haruki Murakami


----------



## SayuriNinja (Aug 26, 2006)

Today, I finished reading Harry Potter and the Chamber of Secrets, UK edition. Before I finished reading the Philosopher's Stone, also UK edition and they're so different from American versions.


----------



## Kouga ♥ (Aug 27, 2006)

Just got done reading *Dragon's Milk*. Although it was only 250 pages and I got it from my school library, it was considerably good.


----------



## nessa17 (Aug 28, 2006)

*Heads by Harry* by Lois-Ann Yamanaka


----------



## Dave (Aug 28, 2006)

I finished dopplganger...its about a kid who steals peoples bodys and pretends to be them!!


----------



## Squire of Fate (Aug 28, 2006)

Castaways of the Flying Dutchman - Brian Jacques

I loved the Redwall series so I decied to read his other books, once again he impresses me.


----------



## Kelci (Aug 28, 2006)

I just finished *Second Child* by John Saul. It's about this girl who is crazy and extremely jealous over her younger half sister. Really good book although both kids are kinda crazy.


----------



## Dejablue (Aug 28, 2006)

Not long ago I finished reading Lian Hearn's "Across the Nightingale Floor".  And then its sequel "Grass for His Pillow"

Now I have to find "Brilliance of the Moon"  These are some really really good books.


----------



## Kurenai-neko (Aug 28, 2006)

was reading the original novel version of Howl's Moving Castle. It's a little different from the Miyazaki Movie.


----------



## Anego (Aug 29, 2006)

Cala Ibi by Nukila Amal, at this early morning XD


----------



## yummysasuke (Aug 30, 2006)

Romulus, My Father - Raimond Gaita


----------



## seamless (Aug 31, 2006)

Death by Cannibal - Peter Davidson

True tales of diabolical appetites, and gential-eating peodphiles.


----------



## HOOfan_1 (Sep 1, 2006)

I stopped reading Harry Turtledove's Misplaced Legion about 3/4 of the way through and because of work, the internet, TV and video games I haven't gotten back to it in about 4 months...I may have to start over for a second time on this book.


----------



## seraluanma (Sep 2, 2006)

Finished Drowned Wednesday, Lireal, and Zombie Survival Guide in the past week.


----------



## Mangekyou28Sharingan (Sep 2, 2006)

Just finnished The New Jedi Order - Force Heretic 1: Remnant by: Sean Williams and Shane Dix.

Recommend: Yes and No 

Reason: cuz you really have to remember that the book is meant to be held about 25- 30 years in the future of the movie so Luke and Hans are both married, have kids etc. (not to mention some of their kids are named Ben, Leia and Anakin) This could cause you to get extremely confused. however, all and all it has a good plot and everything.


----------



## Sieg (Sep 8, 2006)

Moon Called by Patricia Briggs

Can't wait for the next in January.


----------



## DeathkillerD (Sep 8, 2006)

I have recently finished a book called The Pool of Two Moons written by Kate Forsyth i believe. It was pretty well written and is part of a series, so its off to Barnes and Noble for me


----------



## yeno1378 (Sep 9, 2006)

I am on the fourth book of Stephen Kings The Dark Tower Series. I have been busy and havent had a chance to read it, but I still think its an interesting book.


----------



## Acidic (Sep 9, 2006)

Tooth and Nail by Charles Harrington Elster and Joseph Elliot

S.A.T vocabulary novel... xD Like I learned sho many BIG words!


----------



## batz (Sep 9, 2006)

Mary Clark Higgin's

1) No Place Like Home
2)Two Girls in Blue


----------



## jedimaster (Sep 9, 2006)

The Education and Killing of Edmund Perry by Robert Sam Anson. Pretty good book but at the same time pretty disturbing. Recommend to those who are going to take AP US


----------



## Perverse (Sep 9, 2006)

Sabriel, Lirael and Abhorsen all by Garth Nix


----------



## Kaki (Sep 9, 2006)

five quarters of the oragne....about wwII some kids in france play with a nazi and shit.....not bad.


----------



## dehue (Sep 9, 2006)

Storm Thief by Chris Wooding
It was a good book, I wish the ending didn't leave you hanging though.


----------



## Neji's women (Sep 10, 2006)

I just finished Narnia's first story.... it was not so good as i had thought but it was ok...


----------



## Vietangel18 (Sep 10, 2006)

I just finished a book my sister let me borrowed and it's called _A Child Called "It"_.  I don't really remember the author's name, but it was really good.


----------



## Utz (Sep 10, 2006)

_Kite Runner_.

Great book, very moving and emotional. A must read!


----------



## vanh (Sep 13, 2006)

1." All the rivers run" by Nancy Cato . It's a classic one.
2. "Thương nhớ 12" by Vũ Bằng .  

I love this book <3


----------



## Lee (Sep 13, 2006)

the books i have recently finished are "the da vinci code" and "the historian"


----------



## HLR_23710 (Sep 13, 2006)

Textbooks 
I've just read "The Da Vinci Code" for the third time, )


----------



## yeno1378 (Sep 13, 2006)

FallenAngel said:
			
		

> I just finished a book my sister let me borrowed and it's called _A Child Called "It"_.  I don't really remember the author's name, but it was really good.



I read that book too. the stuff the mother did to her child was just...unbelievably cruel  . Very touching and depressing read.


----------



## Sho (Sep 13, 2006)

I just finished yesterday _Forest Mage_ which is book 2 of Robin Hobb's _Soldier's Son_ series.  Just an amazing book and I'm really looking forward to the next one coming out.


----------



## Mukuro (Sep 13, 2006)

I've just completed my first read of the book: The way of the Ninja (subtitle: secret techniques) by Dr. Masaaki Hatsumi; English version translated/interpreted by Ben Jones.

It is quite an interesting book that gives a little insight into the history of the ninja in Japan. Not only that it, speaks about the idea (or was it truth?) that Minjutsu is the backbone of the martial arts and the fact that Ninjutsu can reveal one's true spiritual significance.

It isn't an easy book to understand. The sentences are worded in such a way that every single thing read could possibly have (or actually does have) multiple meanings.

I can guarantee myself that I will have to read this book quite a few times to make sense of a lot of the things said in it. This book is more than just about Ninjutsu.


----------



## vanh (Sep 15, 2006)

"After the earjquake" , a short stories collection by Haruki Murakami.


----------



## Codde (Sep 15, 2006)

I just finished reading Hyperion by Dan Simmons.


----------



## Kaki (Sep 15, 2006)

I read poisonwood bible by kingsolver.......crazy baptist man and his daughters have fun in congo.


----------



## Heavens.Cloud (Sep 15, 2006)

The Green Mile.


----------



## Lovewitches (Sep 15, 2006)

When they last spoke by a friend of mine <3


----------



## Mojim (Sep 15, 2006)

The Da Vinci Code ^^


----------



## Vietangel18 (Sep 15, 2006)

_New Moon_ by Stephenie Meyer.  Sequel to _Twilight_.


----------



## Coconut (Sep 16, 2006)

I finished 'The Funny Thing Is... by Ellen Degeneres' about 20 minutes ago


----------



## Yondy (Sep 16, 2006)

The Slave Dancer.


----------



## vanh (Sep 16, 2006)

1. "Sons of fortune " by Jeffrey Archer. I don't really like this book. It didn't bring me any real deep feeling. 

2. "La joueuse de go" by Shan Sa. That's the original name in French of the book, but the author is a Chinese . The title can be translated into " Young lady playing Go" . 

I love this book . I didn't think the ending would ever turn out that way . The girl and the Japanese solider both died . I have become sexist , kinda.


----------



## MYK (Sep 16, 2006)

_Rhapsody_ and _Prophecy_ and _Destiny_; all by Elizabeth Haydon.
Very well written novels, almost Robert Jordan-esque in development of characters, plot, etc.


----------



## Pink Floyd (Sep 16, 2006)

Hoops by Walter Dean Myers


----------



## Senior_Superboy (Sep 16, 2006)

Last book that I read was "Carrie" by Stephen King.


----------



## Arroniro Arleri (Sep 17, 2006)

Left Behind - Tim Lahaye


----------



## Lien (Sep 17, 2006)

Labyrinth - Kate Mosse

(FINALLY! .___.)


----------



## Suzie (Sep 17, 2006)

Princess Diana Biography


----------



## Lovewitches (Sep 17, 2006)

Perverse? Unusual sex for Individual people 


and no, there were no pictures in it


----------



## Inuzuka_Kiba_Rocks (Sep 17, 2006)

Odd Thomas by Dean Kootz

Someone on the website recommended it but I wouldn't personally. It was told in Firt-Person I believe? Either way Odd Thomas is telling the story. The back bone and plot was great but if it was told in third person I would like it better.


----------



## Crimson Rose (Sep 17, 2006)

Crank.....


----------



## 8018 (Sep 17, 2006)

Harry Potter: OotP

i need to catch up in my reading
;-;


----------



## Spidey (Sep 17, 2006)

Just finished "manchild in the promised land" by claude brown. It's an autobiography about a young african american man growing up in Harlem in the 1940's-1950's. Amazing book. So real.


----------



## Zeig (Sep 17, 2006)

I just currently finished the book,
Star Wars Episode 2 Attack of the Clones.


----------



## lolita_poison15 (Sep 18, 2006)

the fishes from ben :
a story 'bout 3 person 2sisters between 1 boy ..all three are pieces and a very complicated love story but very very touchy bcoz the boy died in the ending


----------



## Sieg (Sep 20, 2006)

Warrior: En Garde and Warrior: Riposte, by Michael A. Stackpole.

2 down, ~60 to go...


----------



## Voynich (Sep 20, 2006)

Stephen King - The Stand


~.~  King could have cut this back to 700 instead of 1200 pages me thinks.


----------



## kyutofukumaki (Sep 20, 2006)

Gullivers travels.


----------



## Arroniro Arleri (Sep 20, 2006)

Son of the Mob and Son of the Mob HollyWood Hustle - Gordan Korman


----------



## Vietangel18 (Sep 20, 2006)

A Gossip Girl novel called _Because I'm Worth It_ by Cecily von Ziegesar.


----------



## vanh (Sep 21, 2006)

Beijing Doll , by a Chinese author , whose English name I don't know ;_;


----------



## KunoichiTenten (Sep 23, 2006)

I should have to say books that I have just finished reading (I multitask, I hope it's okay to list them ^^'''). I've just finished, Of Mice and Men, House of the Scorpion, Twilight, and New Moon, in consecutive order.


----------



## Megadoomer (Oct 14, 2006)

"The End", the last book in A Series of Unfortunate Events. Unfortunately for the readers, it leaves some questions unanswered, but there are rumours of more books coming out that relate to the other characters of the series.


----------



## Pink Floyd (Oct 14, 2006)

A Streetcar Named Desire by Tenessee Williams

Now gonna start reading the Glass Menagerie by Tenessee Williams as well.


----------



## Trias (Oct 14, 2006)

"never let me go" by Kazuo Ishiguro... It easily entered to my list of favourite books ever.


----------



## Rin <3 (Oct 14, 2006)

Hard Love


----------



## Red (Oct 14, 2006)

derailed........


----------



## runes_lord (Oct 14, 2006)

*boink* ahem can any one here make a avater with this user name on it [xiao-unlimited]


----------



## runes_lord (Oct 14, 2006)

ohh ok nvm its ok nvm nvm nvm nvm nvm nvm


----------



## Haku2099 (Oct 14, 2006)

Magics Price by Mercedes Lackey, and now I've started on Arows of the Queen also by Mercedes Lackey.


----------



## Squire of Fate (Oct 14, 2006)

Does C++ Demystified count?


----------



## Knight of Fate (Oct 14, 2006)

_The Giver_ and _Eragon_


----------



## FireCandy (Oct 14, 2006)

Omert? - Mario Puzo


----------



## Hoon ♥ (Oct 14, 2006)

im almost done with oedipus rex! xD


----------



## Townbbq (Oct 14, 2006)

The Outsiders, Im about to get the movie soon also. ^_^


----------



## pislayer (Oct 15, 2006)

Knight of Fate said:


> _The Giver_ and _Eragon_



Wow you also read The Giver! I really liked it it was a really good book.


----------



## Daisy (Oct 15, 2006)

I just finished reading New Moon by Stephenie Meyer.


----------



## Mangekyō (Oct 15, 2006)

Eragon, That Book Was Good


----------



## Shogun (Oct 15, 2006)

LA Confidential by James Elroy, now there is a classic. I recommend it to anyone.


----------



## miina (Oct 15, 2006)

I recently finished a book from an incredible spy series-alex rider. The first of them all and was quite pleased. I hope everyone can try it out, i promiss if you are the fast pace actioney type, you will be pleased.


----------



## Kaki (Oct 15, 2006)

Orwell's 1984, its was fun stuff....brutal.


----------



## Saku_chan (Oct 15, 2006)

I just Finished _ttyl_ by Lauren Myrcle
It's pretty cool Because it's written in instant messages.


----------



## theleaningelm (Oct 18, 2006)

The last book I finished was probably The Telling by Ursula LeGuin. Slow-moving, but I happen to like that style.


----------



## momolade (Oct 18, 2006)

Kataihara said:


> Orwell's 1984, its was fun stuff....brutal.


julia was a slut <3

finished son of a witch. anticlimactic but great style.


----------



## Sirexais (Oct 19, 2006)

Isaiah's Immanuel


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Oct 19, 2006)

finally after a year of undedicated reading, i finished "inferno".  The ending is intense!


----------



## Sakura Kaijuu (Oct 19, 2006)

Books I have finished recently:

-- Three of the four Song of the Lioness books by Tamora Pierce
-- The Great Tree of Avalon: The Child of Dark Prophecy
-- A hell of a lot of Meg Cabot books (Princess Diaries, All American Girl, Teen Idol, etc.)

And probably other things that I just can't remember right now. ^___^


----------



## vanh (Oct 22, 2006)

"If you're not a dream" by Marcy Levy.

Indeed, the original title is in French, but due to the very fact that I don't know French, I put it in English.


----------



## FireCandy (Oct 23, 2006)

Tartuffe - a comedy by Molière.


----------



## Shogun (Oct 23, 2006)

Factotum by Charles Bukowski. Truely a great novel, although i wouldn't recommend it to anyone under the age of 19 and even then it is kind of hard to truely relate to. I think very few people would be able to truely appreciate the story but i found it to be very good none the less.


----------



## FireCandy (Oct 26, 2006)

The Sorrows of Young Werther - Johann Wolfgang von Goethe
I don't like it too much...


----------



## Kurairu (Oct 26, 2006)

Fahrenheit 451 - Ray Bradbury


----------



## Bubbles (Oct 26, 2006)

I re-read Jane Austin's Emma, i'm a sucker for such things


----------



## Shogun (Oct 26, 2006)

Ham on Rye by Charles Bukowski. 10/10 a real stunner and the very definition of a page turner. It was a terrific read and certainly a book i can relate to...to a certain extent. i recommend it to anyone. maybe youngsters might not appreciate it, but it is worth keeping and re-reading for those still in high school.


----------



## Voynich (Oct 27, 2006)

Terry Pratchett - Jingo

Awesome. Such a spot on parody on the war and war in general. Terry is always spot on, so it's no surprise I love this.


----------



## exmorte (Oct 27, 2006)

My Tank is Fight... Greatest book ever, sure the What fight have been was just fleshing out. But the book covers some crazy inventions.


----------



## Knivesx2004 (Oct 27, 2006)

I just finished reading Battle Royal.

It's a japanese book but it was translated.
A little hard to read but its 100X better than Lord of The Flies.


----------



## Pink Floyd (Oct 27, 2006)

'The Glass Menagerie' by Tennessee Williams


----------



## Ash (Oct 27, 2006)

Finally finished The Lost World by Michael Crichton the other day. I started reading it two years ago and just now started reading it again and finished it, for the 3rd time.


----------



## Dave (Oct 27, 2006)

After the First Death-robert comier


----------



## Steven Pinhead (Oct 28, 2006)

Ham on Rye-Charles Bukowski


----------



## Mojim (Oct 28, 2006)

The Chronicles of Narnia: Prince Caspian ^^


----------



## Sieg (Oct 30, 2006)

Robert A. Heinlein's, For Us the Living and the Alien: Resurrection novel. Much more recommended than the crappy movie.


----------



## olaf (Oct 30, 2006)

*Faust part 1. *

Really good, but it kinda freaked me out to hear that Faust is making out with Gretchen and she is like 14.


----------



## FireCandy (Nov 1, 2006)

_Madame Curie _ - a biography about Marie Curie ( Polish-French physicist and chemist. Pioneer in the early field of radioactivity, later becoming the first two-time Nobel laureate and the only person with Nobel Prizes in two different fields of science -physics and chemistry ).
Written by her daughter - Eve Curie.


----------



## Nakor (Nov 1, 2006)

Persuasion by Jane Austin.  good book. still trying to make my way through all of her books


----------



## chainsaw massacre (Nov 4, 2006)

*A Treasure Worth Seeking* by *Sandra Brown*.

It's romance-y kinda stuff. Not to mention the explicit details on how they're making love =_=. Really sends you lots of bone-chilling feelings if you aint used to reading books like one.


----------



## Bad Pornography (Nov 4, 2006)

Moby Dick - Herman Melville.

A good 300-something chapters


----------



## FireCandy (Nov 10, 2006)

The Old Man and the Sea - Ernest Hemingway. It was boring sometimes but I liked it.


----------



## Kabuto_Yakushi (Nov 10, 2006)

I just finished Nicholas Sparks' book Message in a Bottle I enjoyed it very much so... but I'm also a huge fan of his books!


----------



## Gin-san (inactive) (Nov 10, 2006)

The Spear of Destiny - Trevor Ravenscroft


----------



## Kyo no danna (Nov 10, 2006)

_Fragile Things_ by Neil Gaiman.  I made one of my friends read it so I'd have someone to talk to about it.


----------



## Kamioto Furin (Nov 11, 2006)

_for one more day_ by Mitch Albom

and

_The Rule of Four_ by Ian Caldwell and Dustin Thomason.


----------



## Char-Aznable (Nov 13, 2006)

Dantes Inferno and The Divine Comedy.


----------



## Wolfy (Nov 15, 2006)

Just finished VHD book 1 and Fight Club.  I'm moving on to re-reading the HP series for the 4th time now, although I have alot of other things to read.


----------



## FireCandy (Nov 15, 2006)

The Force of Reason - Oriana Fallaci


----------



## Iria (Nov 15, 2006)

Oracular_Wolf said:


> Just finished VHD book 1 and Fight Club.  I'm moving on to re-reading the HP series for the 4th time now, although I have alot of other things to read.



I recently finished Survivor and can't wait for "Rant" to come out. Chuck Palahniuk is awesome!

I also finished Moby Dick (yeah its taken me awhile). I went to the comic book store and saw that there is a "Moby Dick" anime...I almost picked it up but was stopped because I was embarrassed for even the comic book cashiers to see me purchasing it.


----------



## Arroniro Arleri (Nov 15, 2006)

Sons of Dark by Lynne Ewing


----------



## blueradio (Nov 16, 2006)

Choke by Chuck Palaniuck


----------



## Sho (Nov 17, 2006)

American Gods by Neil Gaiman


----------



## Legion (Nov 21, 2006)

Diablo - Reign Of Blood by Richard A. Knaak. A very good book.


----------



## Sawako (Nov 21, 2006)

I recently finished _The Secret Life of Bees_ by Sue Monk Kidd.

It's a girly book so I don't know if guys would like it, but I'm sure girls will.


----------



## Twizted (Nov 21, 2006)

I just finished _Dark Force Rising_ by Timothy Zahn


----------



## Kamioto Furin (Nov 24, 2006)

_Flowers for Algernon_ by Daniel Keyes
It's about a 32-year-old retarded that was made smart by a surgery......


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Nov 24, 2006)

Wielding a Red Sword, by Piers Anthony.

It's the only book I have read since 1996. Currently trying to read Schrodinger's Cat Trilogy.


----------



## FireCandy (Nov 24, 2006)

Memoirs of a Geisha by A. Golden


----------



## Panda_Chan (Nov 24, 2006)

Just finished Sojurn by R.A. Salvatore a few days ago. 

Attempting to finish Wuthering Hights by Emily Bronte before December 1...but that's for school


----------



## Mojim (Nov 24, 2006)

The Chronicles of Narnia:The Silver Chair ^^


----------



## Arroniro Arleri (Nov 25, 2006)

The Fourth K - Mario Puzo


----------



## Chee (Nov 25, 2006)

Dark Angel Book 1 - ??? Pierce


----------



## ViolentlyHappy (Nov 25, 2006)

*Winding Ciricle of Magic - Book I: Sandry's Book*


first in a four book installment


----------



## Kamioto Furin (Nov 26, 2006)

_Stainless Longganisa_ by Bob Ong.


----------



## Sieg (Nov 28, 2006)

Sho said:


> American Gods by Neil Gaiman



I'm reading it myself.


----------



## YamazakiSusumu (Nov 28, 2006)

I just finished Intesity by Dean Koontz. It was really really good. Anyone that likes the thriller genre should read it if you haven't already (it's about 10 years old).


----------



## Blackvoice (Nov 28, 2006)

The Pelican Brief by John Grisham. it was quite interesting. and now i have to see the movie.


----------



## Kamioto Furin (Dec 8, 2006)

_Man's Search for Meaning_ by Viktor Frankl.


----------



## isanon (Dec 10, 2006)

lates books was eragon and eldest


----------



## Rangerred (Dec 10, 2006)

I've recently read the first in a 14(I beleive)part series.DragonFlight I've recently read.Good book.


----------



## Sho (Dec 11, 2006)

_Shadow of the Wind_ by Carlos Ruiz Zafon.  _Very_ recommended.



Sieg said:


> I'm reading it myself.



Ah, cool!  Have you finished it yet?  I've been searching for his other books after reading that, and I'm probably gonna start on _Anansi Boys_ whenever I buy it.


----------



## Mojim (Dec 11, 2006)

A walk to remember

I've seen the movie before this,but when i read the book it's more detailed and very sad  I love the story


----------



## Twizted (Dec 11, 2006)

I just finished _Darksaber_ by Kevin J. Anderson


----------



## vanh (Dec 13, 2006)

"The wind-up bird chronicle" by Haruki Murakami .


----------



## Yasha (Dec 13, 2006)

I'm re-reading Harry Potter 1-6 at the moment. Picked up a few important hints on what may happen in Book 7. 

I also bought a book called Hercule Poirot's Christmas by Agatha Christie. I am going to read it on Christmas Day after I finished the Harry Potter series.


----------



## Spanish Hoffkage (Dec 13, 2006)

last one was *Das Parfum, Die Geschichte eines Mörders* of Patrick Süskind.

Half hour after I went to see the movie.


----------



## Darth Judicar (Dec 14, 2006)

Just finished _Betrayal _by Aaron Allston and _Tempest_ by Troy Denning. (Both Star Wars books in a new series) Both were great, and well worth the wait. Now I need some more books to read until February...


----------



## Khamzul (Dec 15, 2006)

Manga: Berserk Volume 1-31, Death Note volume 1-12.
Don't know if these counts as books.

The latests book I have finished is: 

*House of Chains* by Steven Erikson. 

Great book, I'm getting more and more into the verse with each book. This was good, although not so good as the Memories of Ice (The book before). This is the forth book in "The Malazan Book of the Fallen".

I will recommend the series to everyone.


----------



## Saosin (Dec 15, 2006)

Crank       .


----------



## vanh (Dec 16, 2006)

* The coachman rat* By David Henry Wilson


----------



## Stumpy (Dec 16, 2006)

*Halo: First Strike*
Read it some weeks ago, but the most recent book I've read =\


----------



## Sho (Dec 18, 2006)

Just finished _Anansi Boys_ by Neil Gaiman.  Damn he's good ;p


----------



## Sakura (Dec 18, 2006)

Just finished _Tokyo_ by Graham Marks. 

It's a rather interesting book.


----------



## Itachi-X (Dec 18, 2006)

the madden 07 guide-prima games


----------



## Feathers! (Dec 18, 2006)

Itachi-X said:


> the madden 07 guide-prima games



wait a second....  Bird by Bird- Anne Lamotte.


----------



## WarmasterCain55 (Dec 18, 2006)

Halo: Ghosts of Onxy

I LOVE this book!


----------



## Alia_Atreides (Dec 20, 2006)

The short stories of F. Scott Fitzgerald. I love him, he is such a great author... and now I finally read all his short stories. No doubt he was one of the greatest writers ever in english language.


----------



## Circe (Dec 20, 2006)

Several books by Anne Rice,the last book in the Bartimaeus Trilogy (In which I was sorely disappointed ), and Anna Karenina by Leo Tolstoy.


----------



## FireCandy (Dec 20, 2006)

Konrad Wallenrod - poem by Adam Mickiewicz


----------



## olaf (Dec 20, 2006)

_Neverwhere_ by *Neil Gaiman*. Fucking awesome I wish I coudl se the tv mini-series.


----------



## tsunade1095 (Dec 20, 2006)

about to finish MAGYK. Its spelled wrong on purpose. Really good fanatsy book.


----------



## Miss CCV (Dec 21, 2006)

I just finished reading _The Dirty Girls Social Club_ by Alisa Valdez-Rodriguez and _The Five People You Meet in Heaven_ by Mitch Albom.


----------



## Bubbles (Dec 21, 2006)

The happy postman - i have no idea who wrote it.

I read it to a 5 year old, awww she was so cute.


----------



## DTMaster (Dec 23, 2006)

Well of Darkness by Tracky Hickman and Margret Weis.The title sounds cliche but the authours make up for it


----------



## Ivyn (Dec 25, 2006)

_Factotum_ by Charles Bukowski


----------



## Sakura Kaijuu (Dec 27, 2006)

I just finished the second book of The Great Tree of Avalon series, Shadow of the Stars.  Or maybe it was Shadow in the Stars.  Whatever.  It was along those lines.

And I am severely irritated by the fact that I don't have the third one, which just came out.  I know that because I saw it at Borders when I was doing Chanukah shopping and my eyes practically fell out of my head.

I also just finished Mort, one of the first Discworld books by Terry Pratchett.  And the first book where Death plays a major role.  I love Discworld.


----------



## Marshed_Potato (Dec 27, 2006)

I just finished reading "Cut" by Patricia McCormick. It changed my perspective on a lot of things.


----------



## foofbunny (Jan 1, 2007)

I just finished reading Twilight by Stephanie Meyer.

All I can say is a resounding, "Meh." It was a rather entertaining book and it would have been a lot better if the characters weren't so sappy and poorly characterized. It also bothered me that the whole book just seemed like a tribute to how _amazing_ one of the characters was. I get it, HE'S GORGEOUS, now stop telling me! (Despite all this, I'll probably end up picking up the second book anyways. -_-)


----------



## AshCrestedHeart (Jan 1, 2007)

haha, I really enjoyed Twilight, just because I have a supreme fascination with Vampires.


----------



## foofbunny (Jan 2, 2007)

AshCrestedHeart said:


> haha, I really enjoyed Twilight, just because I have a supreme fascination with Vampires.



:3

I actually am really interested in things that is usually portrayed as dark and mysterious. As well as a fascination for anything taboo. However, not even that could stop me from being pissed off at Bella and Edward the whole time I was reading it.


----------



## mikomi_thedeathaninja (Jan 2, 2007)

Just finished reading "The Alchemist" can't remember by who though and also re-read the HP books


----------



## SpadeZ (Jan 4, 2007)

Earagon and Eldest, good reads if you like the stereotypical good guy vs. supreme evil who sits on his thrown all day.


----------



## delirium (Jan 4, 2007)

Ghost in the Shell Vol. 2: Revenge of the Cold Machines. Working on Vol. 3 right now, White Maze. Also finished Boogiepop & Others vs. The Imaginator Part 2.


----------



## Angelus (Jan 5, 2007)

Shakespeares King Lear and The Dark Tower VII.

Lear wasn't as good as I thought, though it got better at the end.

TDT VII was quite good, though I was a bit dissapointed with the final battle between Roland and the Crimson King and with what Roland "found" in the Tower.


----------



## Shogun (Jan 5, 2007)

it's been a while, but here we go:

The Big Sleep, by Raymond Chandler. If you're into detective stories it doesn't come much better than this, really excellent period piece that sets the tone nicely. 

Fight Club by Chuck Palahniuk, i'm sure most are familar with the film so to cut it short: it's as good as it. 

Talk to the Snail by Stephen Clarke, a very short read but it is interesting if anyone here is planning on visiting france any time soon.


----------



## Ziltoid (Jan 12, 2007)

well i've just finished The Pale Horseman by Bernard Cornwell


----------



## troublesum-chan (Jan 12, 2007)

The adventures of Fan Boy and Goth Girl ^_^

reminded me alot of King Dork, but without being as edgy. still a good read.


----------



## Kakuzu (Jan 12, 2007)

The three newest Star Wars novels.

Betrayal
Bloodlines
Tempest


----------



## GaaraOfTheDesert (Jan 12, 2007)

*Pinball *by _Haruki Murakami_


----------



## A7X (Jan 13, 2007)

The Life of Pi. Surprisingly a good book.


----------



## isanon (Jan 13, 2007)

harry potter and the HBP (for the third or fourth time)


----------



## Marguerite Perrin (Jan 13, 2007)

Anyone here read the Gregor the Overlander books? Those books are fucking violent...


----------



## Fang (Jan 13, 2007)

Megladon:Terror of the Deep by Steven Alten is the shit. If your into horror about the Great White's huge cousin of the prehistoric time. Then this series if for you. I loved it.


----------



## Booster Beetle (Jan 13, 2007)

*Coraline*- Neil Gaiman. It was cute, but a little short...but then it IS a children's book. Once more Gaiman writes an amazing story but really stumbles at the finish. I'm about halfway through *Neverwhere* and am hoping it doesn't have the same problem.


----------



## Catterix (Jan 13, 2007)

In the last month:

*Memoirs of a Geisha* - The story of a... Geisha. Much better than the already brilliant film. Though not as epic, but its narrative was brilliant and extremely empathetic and the story was topnotch.

*Casino Royale* - Much like the film, except being 40 years older, so not as modern and a bit slower. There was alot more emphasis on the actual card game. And the end bit was just a short little chapter and not a whole 20 minute action segment.

*Land of the Living* - A young woman wakes up tied to a chair with a bag over her head. An absolutely gripping book, really horrible but brilliantly written none the same. 

*AirFrame *- Same writer as Jurassic Park. Exciting and thrilling, if a little laborious in some places, but the information was brilliant and the ending was like a 15 year old premonition of the terrorism of today. Watch out for Chinese people on American planes... o.O

I'm not a book worm...


----------



## Yuvia (Jan 13, 2007)

_Hitchhiker's Guide to the Galaxy_ by Douglas Adams.


----------



## Catterix (Jan 13, 2007)

Yuvia said:


> _Hitchhiker's Guide to the Galaxy_ by Douglas Adams.



LOL My mum knows him.

Not very well mind, but they went to college together and have kept in contact. Hilarious guy.

Have you seen the film?


----------



## Booster Beetle (Jan 13, 2007)

Catterix said:


> LOL My mum knows him.
> 
> Not very well mind, but they went to college together and have kept in contact. Hilarious guy.
> 
> Have you seen the film?



I think you mean '_knew_' him, he's been dead for a while now...

Great book, btw. I wish I hadn't left my copy at my parents.


----------



## Panda_Chan (Jan 13, 2007)

Booster Beetle said:


> I think you mean '_knew_' him, he's been dead for a while now...
> 
> Great book, btw. I wish I hadn't left my copy at my parents.




I loved that series. Douglas Adams was a brilliant man^^ 


Recently Finished: Streams of Silver by R.A. Salvatore.


----------



## metal_uzumaki (Jan 13, 2007)

Flights of the Night Hawks by Raymond E. Feist


----------



## Kakuzu (Jan 14, 2007)

_Star Wars: The Cestus Deception_ by Steven Barnes.

I read a lot of Star Wars.  There are only a few that I haven't read.


----------



## Cuivreries (Jan 14, 2007)

_The Pickwick Papers by Charles Dickens_


----------



## Hazu (Jan 14, 2007)

"_The Hobbit_" by JRR Tolkien


----------



## Sakura (Jan 14, 2007)

_Wild Swans_ *by Jung Chang*


----------



## myle (Jan 15, 2007)

The Eye of the World - Robert Jordan
The first book of Wheel of Time.


----------



## Kisame. (Jan 15, 2007)

Harry potter and the Halfblood Prince


----------



## Guts (Jan 15, 2007)

Sesame street-Letter D, number 4.
I fly through them


----------



## Gray Wolf (Jan 17, 2007)

A Game of Thrones by George R.R. Martin.


----------



## Suzie (Jan 18, 2007)

_A Wrinkle in Time_


----------



## Crim-san Wolf of Mibu (Jan 18, 2007)

A Wizard of Earthsea

First book in the Earthsea series by Ursula Leguin


----------



## Gurbik (Jan 18, 2007)

no dominion - charlie huston


----------



## Kakuzu (Jan 20, 2007)

_Star Wars: Jedi Trial_ by David Sherman and Dan Cragg

Mere fanfiction level writing.


----------



## Mojim (Jan 20, 2007)

Eragon


----------



## Gene (Jan 20, 2007)

The Pit by Frank Norris

Required reading for school. Wouldn't recommend it unless you have some knowledge with the stock market.


----------



## Loveless Destiny (Jan 20, 2007)

Across the nightingale floor
"If you like Japanese samurai warrior fantasy you'll love this story cause its filled with swords, clan in-fighting, love affairs, invisibility, and Ninja powers"


----------



## Reborn! (Jan 20, 2007)

No Beast So Fierce - Edward Bunker
Probably the best crime novel i've read so far.


----------



## Kamioto Furin (Jan 21, 2007)

_1984_ by George Orwell.


----------



## Sakura Kaijuu (Jan 21, 2007)

Princess on the Brink (Princess Diaries VIII) by Meg Cabot

The Fairy Rebel by Lynne Reid Banks (I love that book so much  )

The City of Ember by Jeanne Duprau (Even though I listened to it on cd it's essentially the same thing...sort of...)


----------



## The Rook (Jan 21, 2007)

The past couple days I read Rainbow 6, Cell and the Good Earth.


----------



## Sands (Jan 21, 2007)

Velocity - Dean Koontz


----------



## Jannoy (Jan 23, 2007)

_Talk to the Hand #?*!--the Utter Bloody Rudeness of the World Today, or Six Good Reasons to Stay Home and Bolt the Door_

by Lynne Truss


----------



## Nuriel (Jan 24, 2007)

New Moon and Twilight by Stephanie Meyer


----------



## Kakuzu (Jan 24, 2007)

_Star Wars: Dark Lord, The Rise of Darth Vader_ by James Luceno

Entertaining, but less so because you automatically know the outcome of all of Vader's battles.  Not to mention that I'm not a fan of a naive, gullible, and stupid kid turned evil Sith douche bag, or Sith at all for that matter.


----------



## Darth Judicar (Jan 26, 2007)

Just finished with Tempest and now going to reread Bloodlines by Karen Traviss. Luckily February is almost here and the next Legacy of the Force is scheduled to arrive then.


----------



## Booster Beetle (Jan 26, 2007)

Neil Gaiman's _Neverwhere_. Got to say, I actually think it's my second favourite of his novels, beating out _American Gods _(I'm a philistine, I know) and just behind _Anansi Boys_.


----------



## CharonX (Jan 27, 2007)

I've managed to finish a few books recently, each of them rather good.

1. "Hannibal Rising", by Thomas Harris
This was an awesome book, especially if you like any of the other books in the series. The writing style is breathtaking in parts, and though it may sound strange, you get a better understanding of Hannibal, and though odd, begin to empathise with him and understand the hardships that he has gone through in his life. It also featured some rather suspenseful scenes and, in the end, I couldn't put it down (knocked it over in about 4 hours). 4.5/5

2. "The Reality Dysfunction", by Peter F. Hamilton.
This is the first book in his absolutely mind-blowing space-opera trilogy, 'The Night's Dawn'. I won't go into specific details as they would spoil the story, but Hamilton is an absolute genius of an author. The story twists and turns, ducks and weaves, and leaves you on the edge of your seat/bed/toilet/wherever you happen to read. I don't think it is even remotely possible for me to accurately convey how well written this book is, let alone the entire series. As a side note, the cliffhanger is one that will have you diving straight into the next book. 5/5

3. "The Neutronium Alchemist", by Peter F. Hamilton.
This is the second book in the above series, and is easily just as good. I'll readily admit that I'm not generally a big fan of some sci-fi/space opera books, but this series is just... stunning. This book evidently continues on from the first, and features more action and character development, and follows the problems encountered in the first book as they begin to spread across the Confederation (put simply, the overall government of almost all human-controlled/occupied planets). Features an even more stunning cliffhanger. 4.5/5 (as it got a little slow in the middle of the novel, but picked up later on).

Well, these are the books that I've gotten through in the last couple of weeks. Enjoy.


----------



## Nuriel (Jan 28, 2007)

Booster Beetle said:


> Neil Gaiman's _Neverwhere_. Got to say, I actually think it's my second favourite of his novels, beating out _American Gods _(I'm a philistine, I know) and just behind _Anansi Boys_.




I love Neil Gaiman's books. I haven't got to read Anansi Boys yet.  Or his new book, the collection of short stories.  The name escapes me at the moment.


----------



## blueradio (Jan 28, 2007)

i recently read the perks of being a wallflower.
despite the fact every teenager in the world has read i enjoyed it.


----------



## Kasume (Jan 28, 2007)

I know this has nothing to do with the other thing but *HOW IN THE WORLD* *DO I PUT UP AN AVATAR* >


----------



## Lo$tris (Jan 28, 2007)

I fiinished reading warlord trilogy by bernard cornwell..and i must say the BEST books ever..the last book "excalibur" was so depressing and bleak, I cried while reading it :s

Currently reading River God by wilbur smith.


----------



## Kakuzu (Jan 29, 2007)

_Star Wars: Labyrinth of Evil_ by James Luceno.

Mere fanfiction level writing.  Now I'll be waiting for the next few Star Wars books to be released.


----------



## neko-sennin (Jan 29, 2007)

More than a decade after reading the first two, I finally got my hands on and got around to reading the last book in the Han Solo trilogy, "Han Solo and the Lost Legacy". This is the first time I've read a Star Wars novel in years, and it was actually pretty good, in the old-school swashbuckling sci-fi kind of way.



Booster Beetle said:


> Neil Gaiman's _Neverwhere_. Got to say, I actually think it's my second favourite of his novels, beating out _American Gods _(I'm a philistine, I know) and just behind _Anansi Boys_.



Neverwhere was actually my first Neil Gaiman novel. In the intervening years, I've read all of his Sandman stuff, Good Omens (co-written with Terry Pratchet), and American Gods, and some time I need to get Anansi Boys.


----------



## Booster Beetle (Jan 29, 2007)

Nuriel said:


> I love Neil Gaiman's books. I haven't got to read Anansi Boys yet.  Or his new book, the collection of short stories.  The name escapes me at the moment.



_Fragile Things_. I bought it about two weeks ago and haven't had a chance to read it yet due to school.   

neko-sennin, I haven't read Good Omens (or Stardust and the final volume of The Sandman-I suck), was it good? I like Terry Pratchet, I like Neil Gaiman, so chances are I'd enjoy it, but I can only find the hardcover and it's fairly expensive, so I'm somewhat hesitant to spend the money.


----------



## Mugiwara (Jan 29, 2007)

The long valley, by John Steinbeck.

Really.. Must be the most boring book I've ever read.. (It wasn't optional to read it. I had to.. lol)


----------



## DaveXFS (Jan 30, 2007)

The last book I read was 'The Stone Cold Truth' (Stone Cold Steve Austin's autobiography).

I really enjoyed reading this book, purely because its all about the life of my all time favourite WWE wrestler.


----------



## Diamond Feorsteorra (Jan 30, 2007)

I haven't been reading much but the last book I finished was _Burnt Offerings[/b] by Laurell K. Hamilton. I am absolutely in love with her Anita Blake, Vampire Hunter series. 
_


----------



## CharonX (Jan 30, 2007)

Another book I finished recently was Ben Elton's "Chart Throb". It was ok, but I do prefer his other works, like "Stark", "Past Mortem" and "Dead Famous". If you like his other works, it may be worth a shot


----------



## The Dignified (Jan 30, 2007)

Right now, I am currently reading "Eldest" I finished "Eragon" yesterday and I am on page 489 of "Eldest". This is the first time I have read this series, so please, dont ruin anything! 


*Spoiler*: __ 



A friend told me that Murtagh gets a Dragon! So, he ruined that Murtagh wasn't dead AND that he got a dragon...oh yeah...And that Murtagh and Eragon are brothers....I hate friends -.- lol. But, so far, I love this series and I intent to read it over and over many times.




Also, my dad, who I havnt seen read ANYTHING in the entire time that I've knoen him - 12 years - Is currently reading the "Pendragon" series. He is on book 2. This is a very great series and I recommend it to anyone who likes well-writen book, or people who like a book that will keep ypu up all night.

This is the last book I will tell everyone about. Its my favorite book to date, and I doubt that It'll change. Its a book called "The Telling Pool". This book is by David Clement Davies and is honestly, by far, the BEST book I have ever read. Anyone who loves mysterious books that have many riddles, and a book that EVERY aspect of the book comes in to play later on, this is a perfect book for you.


----------



## Nakor (Jan 30, 2007)

Person above me, You might wanna put your first paragraph in spoiler tags since you just spoiled part of the book.

I just finished Ceremony by Leslie Marmon Silko. Required reading for my lit. class. Was a well written book but the overall plot didn't really catch my interest.


----------



## Wolfy (Jan 31, 2007)

Predator: Concrete Jungle
Yeah, I love Predators/Aliens/AVP.  Easy reads too.


----------



## neko-sennin (Feb 1, 2007)

Booster Beetle said:


> _Fragile Things_neko-sennin, I haven't read Good Omens (or Stardust and the final volume of The Sandman-I suck), was it good? I like Terry Pratchet, I like Neil Gaiman, so chances are I'd enjoy it, but I can only find the hardcover and it's fairly expensive, so I'm somewhat hesitant to spend the money.



I haven't read Stardust, either, I'm afraid, but Good Omens rocks, especially if you have the kind of irreverent sense of humor I do. And you really need to finish Sandman (go to Borders or B&N and sit in a chair for a couple hours, they'll let you); I won't give any spoilers, but it's a powerful experience.


----------



## Wolfy (Feb 1, 2007)

Chronicles of Riddick.

...I read alot.


----------



## riswanh (Feb 4, 2007)

The Madness of GOD, by SHAWNI
I think the background is in Arabian, but I don't know about the background of the writer, is he Moslem or Christian...
really confusing


----------



## Chatulio (Feb 6, 2007)

The Star Wars Swarm War


----------



## Wolfy (Feb 6, 2007)

Hellboy: Unnatural Selection


----------



## Birkin (Feb 6, 2007)

Agatha Christie - Towards Zero

Great mystery book


----------



## natwel (Feb 6, 2007)

the last novel i read was almost a year ago, but it was harry potter and THBP


----------



## Nakor (Feb 6, 2007)

Rebel Fay - Barb & J.C. Hendee

Magician: Apprentice - Raymond Feist


----------



## lowcut (Feb 6, 2007)

Jeffrey Deaver - The Vanished Man

The beginning is lame if you know the other novels from the series, but it kept me reading it for the bunch of plot twists and the good research about magicians. (RL magicians, btw^^)


----------



## Noctrine (Feb 6, 2007)

Guards!, Guards! and Wyrd Sisters in the Discworld Series by Terry Pratchett.

There is something about the Discworld series pulls me to it. Its very comical really, I can't really describe how... but when you know about the stuff it talks about (which is actually pratically everything) its hard not to like.


----------



## Mojo (Feb 6, 2007)

Culture Warrior by Bill O'Reilly


----------



## Sakura Kaijuu (Feb 6, 2007)

Noctrine said:


> Guards!, Guards! and Wyrd Sisters in the Discworld Series by Terry Pratchett.
> 
> There is something about the Discworld series pulls me to it. Its very comical really, I can't really describe how... but when you know about the stuff it talks about (which is actually pratically everything) its hard not to like.



It's because they're _awesome_. 

Speaking of Discworld, I just finished Wintersmith (the third book featuring Tiffany Aching and the Nac Mac Feegle).  It was pretty damn awesome.


----------



## Nakor (Feb 8, 2007)

Magician:Master by Feist


----------



## Aini (Feb 8, 2007)

Queen of Swords


----------



## buff cat (Feb 8, 2007)

I proofread my boyfriend's book "A Place Just North of Tibet." He tried to model it after burroughs or something, and I didn't like it...he got it published though!


----------



## BrokenDreams (Feb 8, 2007)

I just finished Lord of the Flies for English this week...it's such a....dark....book.


----------



## Woodrokiro (Feb 11, 2007)

I just finished the new(and last ) Sisterhood of the Traveling Pants. Girls, you should read it.


----------



## myle (Feb 13, 2007)

I have finished the "Ender's game". Nice story and it's awarded with hugo. It's a very interesting story about a boy (Ender) and his brother and his sister.


----------



## EJ (Feb 13, 2007)

I've just a book called _cell_ by Stephen King. It has to be the best horror book I've ever read. It even gave me more shivers then dawn of the dead. The book is about a man, who decides to start drawing good parts of the city of boston on one afternoon. While people are talking on there *cell* phones, some type of virus is sent from the phone to there ear drum. They go crazy and start eating, killing, even commit suicide just for the fun of it. Pretty much half the united states is crazy, and the survivors try to find shelter without being killed by the crazies. Im about to re-read the whole book, because I wanted to see if I missed any information on it, and see if I might learn anything. If anyone wants to read this book, it wont be a waist of your time. Im a huge Stephen King fan, and this has to be the best book hes ever writen.


----------



## GaaraOfTheDesert (Feb 13, 2007)

*Almost Transparent Blue* by _Ryu Murakami_

Really, ...read it.


----------



## morsina126 (Feb 13, 2007)

I've just finished *Darkly Dreaming Dexter*. It's very good.

Note : It's not for kids...


----------



## Wolfy (Feb 13, 2007)

Oh yeah, I totally forgot that I finished Pitch Black a few days ago.  Hehe.


----------



## Liengod (Feb 13, 2007)

_*Michael Crichton's*_ *Next*


----------



## morsina126 (Feb 16, 2007)

Just finished *Dearly Devoted Dexter*.

Like Darkly Dreaming, it's really not for kids...


----------



## kimidoll (Feb 17, 2007)

_Women of the Silk_, by Gail Tsukiyama


----------



## Lo$tris (Feb 19, 2007)

Finished outlander, which was ok.
currently reading "the other Bolyen girl" really GOOD.


----------



## olaf (Feb 19, 2007)

_Black Water_ by *Joyce Carol Oates*. awesome


----------



## myle (Feb 20, 2007)

I have read  by Fyodor Dostoyevsky. A very good book. It is worthy until its last page and further more...


----------



## Wolfy (Feb 20, 2007)

Just finished three books.

*Storm Front* - Book 1 of the Dresden Files
*Fool Moon* - Book 2 of the Dresden Files
*Only The Ring Finger Knows* - The Ring Finger Falls Silent


----------



## Wolfy (Feb 23, 2007)

>_>
*Grave peril* - Book 3 of the Dresden Files
<_<


----------



## coriander (Feb 24, 2007)

The Ice Queen by Alice Hoffman


----------



## pislayer (Feb 24, 2007)

The Giver - Lois Lowry (it was good )
Lord of the Flies - William Golding (it was kinda boring but it was also good )


----------



## Saosin (Feb 24, 2007)

Just finished;
Catcher in the Rye.

Really good book. <3


----------



## Kanae-chan (Feb 24, 2007)

Most Recent?

Unfourtunatly, my least favorite book: Captives of Time. I had to read it for Science....because it was a Sci-Fi book. IT WAS A HORRIBLE BOOK. DON"T READ IT!


----------



## Strawberry (Feb 24, 2007)

Recently, I just finished:

_Feed _by M.T. Anderson. It was quite good, albeit weird...

I also finished _The Haunting of Alaizabel Cray_ by Chris Wooding. I <3 it.

Finally, I finished _IT_ by Stephen King. It is one of the only books that has ever given me nightmares


----------



## Rhyth (Feb 24, 2007)

I just finished _Someone at the Door_ by Richie Tankersley Cusick. An old book, but I liked it. :]


----------



## Chee (Feb 25, 2007)

Animal Farm. God, I hate that novel.


----------



## moon_chalice (Feb 25, 2007)

Insomnia by Stephen King. I pity anyone who's forced to read that crappy excuse for a book. King's overrated as it is. *blanches* Anyway, if I had to sum it up myself, I'd say Insomnia is basically about some 70 year old guy who can't sleep, spends his time checking out 60-70 year old women and getting boners. Oh yeah. Some book, alright. >.<
But of course maybe my view's just so negative because Insomnia was the fourth Stephen King book I read in a row, so I'm getting sick of him.
XD


----------



## Gokuromario (Feb 25, 2007)

i just read a book for the first time in like five years, the first Harry Potter book, i found it to be better than i was expecting.

the book was funny, interesting, full of imagination, i'd recommend this book to anyone.

i'm on to the second now, deathly hallows here i come.


----------



## <# Link_2@@X #> (Feb 25, 2007)

*I have just finished reading Eragon... It's a good book, but it could be much better! The Lord of The Rings is thousands of tmes better them it.

Now I'm reading "The Grim Grotto" from the "A Series of Unfortunate Events".*


----------



## Sieg (Feb 25, 2007)

Dearly Devoted Dexter by Jeff Lindsay and i picked up the Vampire hunter D book1 published by darkhorse. Almost finished.


----------



## Love (Feb 25, 2007)

*A Great And Terrible Beauty* By Libba Bray- Awesome Book
And
*Demon In My View*- (Can't Seem To Remember The Writer Tho)-Terrible


----------



## Cloud Nine (Feb 25, 2007)

Just finished reading _Battle Royale_ two days ago. I thought it would be all gore and bloody murders - and don't get me wrong, there's plenty of that - but there's a lot more to it. And it's probably one of the few books I've read where I SERIOUSLY held back tears. Especially the ending. ;-;


----------



## Wolfy (Feb 25, 2007)

*Summer Knight* - Book 4 of the Dresden Files


----------



## Kamioto Furin (Feb 26, 2007)

Studying Drama.... I forgot the author.


----------



## morsina126 (Feb 28, 2007)

*The Road to Dune* (Frank Herbert/Brian Herbert/Kevin J. Anderson). It was strange...


----------



## Hatred (Feb 28, 2007)

I just finished _Night_ by Elie Wiesel for a school thing, its about a boy and his family that are forced into concentration camps and how hes turned into a agonized witness to the death of his family..

It was really good, I seem to like to learn about what the jewish people went through and the Nazis :amazed


----------



## Trias (Feb 28, 2007)

Just finished reading anna karenina ... It was hell of a book, in a good way, I think... shit.


----------



## Megaharrison (Feb 28, 2007)

Just had to read White Like Me by Tim Wise. It really was a rather hateful piece of work. Calls the food pyramid racist.


----------



## natwel (Mar 4, 2007)

The Devil Wears Prada Of course


----------



## chrisp (Mar 4, 2007)

Hyou-ri said:


> Just finished reading _Battle Royale_ two days ago. I thought it would be all gore and bloody murders - and don't get me wrong, there's plenty of that - but there's a lot more to it. And it's probably one of the few books I've read where I SERIOUSLY held back tears. Especially the ending. ;-;



I finished it myself not to long ago. It's a very easy book to read, I recommend it to everyone actually. There's never a dull moment, so for you who haven't read a book for a long time, Battle Royale is a very good book to start with.


----------



## Cloud Nine (Mar 4, 2007)

^I agree, I found myself just tearing through it. My friend is borrowing it now, and she says it's the best book she's read. xD

Was it you who repped me just now, Cornflake? If so, then I HIGHLY recommend the movie. Great actors for the characters, and even though they changed around quite a few of the deaths, it works well. Definitely give it a try.


----------



## dummy plug (Mar 5, 2007)

last book i read was chronicles of narnia:the dawn treader...pretty cool to read...


----------



## Stumpy (Mar 7, 2007)

Invisible Man by Ralph Ellison


----------



## erosenninthethird (Mar 7, 2007)

just finished Hamlet today. Pretty good play overall but kind of hard to understand.


----------



## vanh (Mar 8, 2007)

1.  n.p
2. kitchen 

Both by Banana Yoshimoto


----------



## Khamzul (Mar 8, 2007)

Read "Midnight Tides" by Steven Erikson. Have read book one to five of Malazan Book of the Fallen twice the last six months, and enjoyed it all. I really need book six now.


----------



## sj2k (Mar 8, 2007)

I am re-reading the dresden files in anticipation of the new one coming out soon.  Just finished 1, stomfront, now headed for the next!


----------



## Danikinz (Mar 8, 2007)

I finished "Point Blanc" by Anthony Horowitz yesterday...

Meh.

It wasn't all that. Neither are any of the Alex Rider books to be honest. They're so far-fetched and clich?. Sure, it'd look good all fancied up on a movie screen... but in words? Nah.

It was a good time-waster for long Tube journeys though.


----------



## chrisp (Mar 9, 2007)

Finished Harry Potter and the Half-Blood Prince yesterday. Without a doubt the best book in the Harry Potter-series. Many questions got answered. I can't wait to read the last book in the series.


----------



## Zhongda (Mar 10, 2007)

Just finished Hard Times - Charles Dickens


----------



## montypython (Mar 10, 2007)

The first Barry Trotter book. Piss funny!!


----------



## Shikaonin (Mar 10, 2007)

Rage of Angels by Sidney Sheldon.. a month ago.. and it's still stuck in my head, i cant even start a new one..


----------



## cindersphere (Mar 10, 2007)

I just finished reading Fortunate Son: The Healing of a Vietnam Vet by Lewis Puller. It was a good book but in the end very heartwrenching considering it was a autobiography and the author ends it on a high not but killed himself a few years later out of depression. Good but very harsh.


----------



## isanon (Mar 10, 2007)

stieg larsson - män som hatar kvinnor
stieg larsson - flickan som lekte med elden


----------



## Wolfy (Mar 13, 2007)

Yesterday I went and bought Death Masks, Book Five in the Dresden Files and finished it the same day.
Today I bought Blood Rites, Book Six in the Dresden Files, and finished it today as well.


----------



## Moondoggie (Mar 13, 2007)

Dictee by Theresa Hak Jyung Cha, very uniquely written book mixed with pictures, text, and hand written notes.


----------



## isanon (Mar 13, 2007)

the hunt for red october


----------



## Hentai (Mar 13, 2007)

Dan Browns "Illuminati"


----------



## moon_chalice (Mar 13, 2007)

Twilight by Stephanie Meyer

I looooved this book; read it almost non-stop till I finished (only stopped to eat dinner).I can't wait to read New Moon, Eclipse and Breaking Dawn! ...*fangirl squee* XD


----------



## WallFlower (Mar 17, 2007)

_Buddy is a Stupid name for a girl_
It was a bit sad at times; but overall it was a very sweet book.
I can't remeber the author at this moment though. :\


----------



## Michers (Mar 17, 2007)

The most recent books I finished are The Virgin Suicides by Jeffrey Eugenides, Dream Boy by Jim Grimsley(a super sad story.....), and The Color Purple by Alice Walker. They're all really good books~


----------



## The Thieving Queen (Mar 18, 2007)

The High Lord by Trudi Canavan. It's the last of a trilogy, and a friend is borrowing the other 2, which I probably won't ever see again..


----------



## Liengod (Mar 18, 2007)

I just read Time's Eye again.


----------



## Strawberry (Mar 18, 2007)

I just finished:
_
*We Need to Talk About Kevin*
_and
*The Lovely Bones

*Both good books.


----------



## Lo$tris (Mar 18, 2007)

Just finished "Daughters of the Grail"  it was sooooo sad and emotional, made me cry like a mad girl.


----------



## AnimeFreak~71 (Mar 19, 2007)

Daughters of the Moon Series--Book 3. I really enjoyed it.


----------



## Jagon Fox (Mar 19, 2007)

The Amethyst Road and Elemental Witch


----------



## Wolfy (Mar 19, 2007)

Three Days ago I bought Dead Beat, book 7 of the Dresden Files, and finished it.  Yesterday I bought Proven Guilty, book 8 of the Dresden Files, and finished it yesterday as well.
I love to read.


----------



## Auraya (Mar 19, 2007)

I just finished reading Priestess of the White by Trudi Canavan. It is a really good book and I just ordered the second one which I'm really looking forward to reading.


----------



## SHiNiGaMiSHiNoBi545 (Mar 19, 2007)

Woodrokiro said:


> I just finished the new(and last ) Sisterhood of the Traveling Pants. Girls, you should read it.



You know what else is a really good CHiCK book?? _Snow Flower and the Secret Fan_ by Lisa See. Yea, I just finished this one this morning and I was _soooo_ close to crying! But I was in first period so I didn't wanna shed tears over a book. It's really dramatic and tragic, but just because it's like this _does not mean_ that it's sappy! Girls, if you read this, I guarantee it will make you _mentally_ and _emotionally_ stronger! Not only that, it will also strenghten the bond between you and your best friend!...And maybe with your other friends, as well.


----------



## Nakor (Mar 20, 2007)

Jonathan Strange & Mr. Norrell by Susanna Clarke


----------



## Altron (Mar 21, 2007)

Iron Kingdom- The Rise and Downfall of Prussia 1600-1947 by Christopher Clark


----------



## Lady Azura (Mar 21, 2007)

I just finished reading _New Moon_ a few days ago.


----------



## Lazybook (Mar 21, 2007)

The Curious Incident of the Dog in the Nighttime


----------



## Insomnia (Mar 24, 2007)

*A Clash of Kings* by George R. R. Martin.

BFI! Going to purchase the next two in the series shortly.


----------



## CrimsonWolf (Mar 24, 2007)

book-sports bio about dennis rodman
mag-the new nintendo power


----------



## AnimeFreak~71 (Mar 24, 2007)

I just got finished reading a book called "Tithe: A modern faerie tale". It was really great.


----------



## vervex (Mar 25, 2007)

I'm done with Dune  It was a really good book ! I can't wait to read the second... *runs to the library*


----------



## vanh (Mar 25, 2007)

Kangaruu Byori by Haruki Murakami


----------



## Yuki Uchiha (Mar 26, 2007)

I finish Sabrial...by Grath Nix....today...it was a great book.....


----------



## Wolfy (Mar 28, 2007)

Aliens: Original Sin Book 1


----------



## Suzie (Mar 28, 2007)

Flags of Our Fathers


----------



## Sakura Kaijuu (Mar 28, 2007)

I just finished _An Abundance of Katherines_ by John Green and before that _Looking For Alaska_ by the same author.  They're both really good, if sort of sad.  I'm also on the tail end of _Jingo_ by Terry Pratchett.  Rereading books is fun.


----------



## kantami (Mar 28, 2007)

Yuki33 said:


> I finish Sabrial...by Grath Nix....today...it was a great book.....



I read that before found it hard to finish it wasn't that great recently finsihed theres a boy in the girls bathroom


----------



## Nakor (Mar 28, 2007)

The Color Purple - Alice Walker


----------



## Ino_Pig (Mar 30, 2007)

I've just finished reading* Wuthering Heights.*

There's probably once decent character in the whole novel.


----------



## carnage (Mar 30, 2007)

I read cell by stephen king and life expectancy by dean koontz. They were both really good even tho cell left a lot of unanswered questions and life expectancy was pretty crazy especially the last 2 chapters or so when you learn the truth.


----------



## kimidoll (Mar 30, 2007)

_In Cold Blood_ by Truman Capote, for an English project =/


----------



## Bubbles (Mar 30, 2007)

Diary of a Manhattan Call Girl ~ Tracy Quan

Yes thats right it's a book about a prostitute, it's an eye opener!


----------



## Kakuzu (Mar 30, 2007)

The most recent Star Wars novel.

_Star Wars: Legacy of the Force - Exile_ by Aaron Allston


----------



## Lazybook (Mar 30, 2007)

I finished 1984 by George O.


----------



## Kakuzu (Mar 31, 2007)

Shinji said:


> I finished 1984 by George O.



I feel sorry for you.


----------



## Voynich (Mar 31, 2007)

_Wei Hu - Shanghai Baby_ finished yesterday 
_Ruriko Pilgrim - Fish of the Seto Inland Sea_ finished 30 minz ago


----------



## ArashiUzumaki (Mar 31, 2007)

Iceberg by Clive Clussler
Valhalla Rising by Clive Cussler


----------



## Cthulhu-versailles (Apr 1, 2007)

I finished reading Ruth Landes "The City of Women" last night.


----------



## Takezo (Apr 1, 2007)

i forget i havent been reading in a while.


----------



## Capacity (Apr 1, 2007)

i just finished the Order of the Phoenix....i only read it cuz the movie is comin out soon.


----------



## FinalDragon13 (Apr 1, 2007)

haha same here!^


----------



## myle (Apr 1, 2007)

Mathematician Apology - Hardy


----------



## Zaru (Apr 1, 2007)

Shinji said:


> I finished 1984 by George O.



Me as well. And I think it's doubleplusgood.


----------



## WolfKiDD (Apr 1, 2007)

if reading at school for course work course work counts, i finished readin last week shakespeare's 'Julius Caeser'. more of a play but still i had to read it


----------



## carnage (Apr 1, 2007)

Ive finished cujo again recently its always a good book.originally read it in highschool for a book report.


----------



## Darkened_Uchihaz (Apr 1, 2007)

The _Manhattan Hunt Club_ by John Saul.


----------



## Homura (Apr 2, 2007)

Wuthering Heights. Yes Wuthering not Withering. Lol


----------



## ShuukiAmaya (Apr 2, 2007)

Mimsy Are The Borogoves - Henry Kuttner


----------



## Anego (Apr 2, 2007)

The Zahir by Paulo Cuelho


----------



## ArashiUzumaki (Apr 2, 2007)

Aftermath by George Sheffield


----------



## Insomnia (Apr 2, 2007)

A Storm of Swords by George R.R. Martin.

Insanely good. Can't say much more than that.


----------



## Ninjaguiden (Apr 2, 2007)

The wolf on the plains by Conn Igguilden. Just as good as the Emperor books. Go read em people!


----------



## ArashiUzumaki (Apr 3, 2007)

Bio-Strike by Tom Clancy.


----------



## Kaki (Apr 3, 2007)

> I feel sorry for you.


 1884 is a good book, and the movie is good too.....

I just finished A tale of two cities....that was some serious hot dickings.


----------



## Qrαhms (Apr 3, 2007)

The Adventures of Sherlock Holmes
The Memoirs of Sherlock Hollmes
Tuesday with Morrie


----------



## carnage (Apr 3, 2007)

cross by james patterson a while ago


----------



## Kakuzu (Apr 3, 2007)

_Star Wars: Survivor's Quest_ by Timothy Zahn.

Very good.


----------



## Kamioto Furin (Apr 4, 2007)

_It's Not About Me_ by Max Lucado


----------



## ArashiUzumaki (Apr 4, 2007)

Without Remorse by Tom Clancy
Rainbow Six by Tom Clancy


----------



## CrimsonWolf (Apr 4, 2007)

bone 1 & 2 forgot the auther but they are really good book.even though they are kinda like a kids book


----------



## Kakuzu (Apr 5, 2007)

_Star Wars: Outbound Flight_ by Timothy Zahn.


----------



## ArashiUzumaki (Apr 7, 2007)

Storming Intrepid by Payne Harrison


----------



## Hat Hair (Apr 7, 2007)

The Abominable Man by Maj Sjowall and Per Wahloo, a criminal procedure novella and my introduction to the duo's work. The appeal is narrow and I just happened to fall into its (small) audience and the deus ex machina at the end, which is apparently a trend in their storytelling, was WTFish. Everything before the end was solid work and worth the dollar fifty it cost at Good Will. I don't see myself doing another complete read through, though.


----------



## ArashiUzumaki (Apr 12, 2007)

Teeth Of The Tiger by Tom Clancy
Shockwave by Clive Cussler


----------



## Nakor (Apr 12, 2007)

Assassin's Apprentice by Robin Hobb


----------



## Khamzul (Apr 12, 2007)

^I remember reading that one.

The New Spring - Robert Jordan


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Apr 12, 2007)

"Body Language Secrets"

It was helpful. I can read a bimbo from 32 yards.


----------



## Nakor (Apr 12, 2007)

@Khamzul- i enjoyed it. I hope the rest of the series is just as good.

Erasure by Percival Everett


----------



## darkwater297 (Apr 12, 2007)

Harry Potter and The Order of The Pheonix - J.K. Rowling


----------



## Beau Logan (Apr 12, 2007)

"_Demon Child_" by *Fuyumi Ono*

[The hardcover english version better come out soon =_=]


----------



## stardust (Apr 13, 2007)

'The Bell Jar'- Sylvia Plath.


----------



## mary no jutsu (Apr 14, 2007)

19 minutes by Jodi Picoudlt.  Its so crazy how real those characters were.  It felt like Peter was a real person.  That book was torture having to read what he went through.


----------



## uchiha_shinobi93 (Apr 14, 2007)

Harry Potter and the Half-Blood Prince.


----------



## Lien (Apr 16, 2007)

On Beauty - Zadie Smith.

It got boring most of the time but there were some bits that would really make you think..."hmmmm" and it'll make you laugh too.


----------



## rockmuse56 (Apr 16, 2007)

Well I finished reading Star Wars Legacy of the Force: Exile...

I loved it...but I'm a hard-core Star Wars geek...


----------



## Spiffeh. (Apr 16, 2007)

The Sea of Monsters by Rick Riordan. Pretty awesome. I can't wait for The Titan's Curse.


----------



## Kakuzu (Apr 17, 2007)

_Star Wars:  Heir to the Empire_ by Timothy Zahn.

Its been ten years since the first time I read it, so I decided to read it again.


----------



## pyroxblaze (Apr 17, 2007)

Labyrinth by Kate Mosse. Don't touch that book even with a 20 foot long pole. 

Finally managed to finish Lord of The Flies. awesome book, very..allegorical. if there's such a word.

The Shadow of the Wind by Carlos Ruiz Zafon. 

Noughts and Crosses by Malorie Blackman.

(I've been on a book binge the past couple of weeks)

False Impression by Jeffrey Archer

The Historian by Elizabeth Kostova


----------



## DarkFire (Apr 18, 2007)

i finished beowaulf recently, it was awesome once again


----------



## Batman (Apr 18, 2007)

I'm almost done with Inkheart, it's pretty ok at best. The characters are very deep, but they don't do much of anything.


----------



## Kamioto Furin (Apr 19, 2007)

_Just Friends _by Robyn Sisman


----------



## Batman (Apr 19, 2007)

Taking a day to re-read enders Game. Classic shit.


----------



## metronomy (Apr 19, 2007)

Lord of the flies - amazing.


----------



## kimidoll (Apr 19, 2007)

I just finished _Bound_ by Donna  Jo Napoli. It was interesting, about a girl growing up in Ancient China, it's like a Cinderella story. Short (less than 200 pages), but a good read.


----------



## Wolfy (Apr 24, 2007)

*Exquisite Corpse* by _Poppy Z Brite_

An absolutely amazing book, more effed up than American Psycho.


----------



## Sogeking (Apr 24, 2007)

Cold Day in Hell. just another suspense novel. yada yada yada, UNEXPECTED TWIST OMG JUST LIKE EVERY OTHER SUSPENSE BOOK.


----------



## Kyrou (Apr 25, 2007)

the book i recently finished was the second book of Eragon  Eldest it was awsome i really like to read fantasy books and that one is one of my favorites


----------



## Yakushi Kabuto (Apr 25, 2007)

Finished re-reading Dragons in the Archives, just one of the bunches of Dragonlance Anthologies out there.


----------



## carnage (Apr 25, 2007)

Cross by james patterson and life expectancy by hean koontz are both great books that you won't want to put down once you start.


----------



## Kakuzu (Apr 25, 2007)

_Star Wars: Dark Force Rising_ by Timothy Zahn

Reread it after 10 years.


----------



## carnage (Apr 25, 2007)

Well in one to two days I should have spiderman 3 the novel in paperback from overstock.com


----------



## CrimsonWolf (Apr 26, 2007)

i just got finished reading 1 thru 5 of the bone series, and im reading the last dog on earth, its about when they first recorded dogs getting rabbies.


----------



## Tyrael (Apr 26, 2007)

I've recently finished the first book in Steven King's Dark Tower series, meant to be somewhere between a fantasy and a western, not brilliant but interesting, apparently the series picks up soon.

Now I am moving on to God Emperor of Dune...so far it is unbelievably vast in scope.


----------



## blue_duck (Apr 26, 2007)

Jane Eyre by thingy uhmm Charlotte Brontë.

It was alright, I think the middle bit was boring though. It'd be better if that middle boring chunk just before the end was cut out.. XD


----------



## MrsxNejixHyuga (Apr 26, 2007)

The Game by Diana Wynne Jones

I liked it alot, because it was kind of connected to some mythology.


----------



## xRock (Apr 26, 2007)

*Rainbow Boys, Rainbow High, Rainbow Road, and Getting It by Alex Sanchez. ^^;;'*


----------



## FitzChivalry (Apr 27, 2007)

Within the last two weeks, I've finished every book in the Farseer trilogy by Robin Hobb, and I've finished Fool's Errand, book one of Tawny Man, also by Robin Hobb.


*Spoiler*: _Anyone planning to read the series should avoid this spoiler_ 



The Farseer and Tawny Man trilogies both follow the life of FitzChivalry Farseer, a great character.


 Besides A Song of Ice and Fire, these combined series by Robin Hobb is my second favorite series of all time. It's a great read, one that won't let you put the book down until somewhere around two in the morning. You just have an itch to continue reading great writing and what happens next to this character.


----------



## Kamioto Furin (Apr 27, 2007)

_The Little Prince_ by Antoine De Saint-Exupery


----------



## RodMack (Apr 27, 2007)

The Alphabet of Manliness by Maddox, the creator of The Best Page In The Universe website.


----------



## vanh (Apr 27, 2007)

"In praise of slow" by Carl Honore .

Been searching for "The song of ice and fire" everywhere, but still can't find it


----------



## Lazybook (Apr 29, 2007)

The Masterpiece by Emile Zola


----------



## tidus1 (Apr 30, 2007)

The last book i finished reading was The Queen of the damned.
The book i am currently reading is The tale of the Body thief.
Both books are by Anne Rice.


----------



## Spiffeh. (Apr 30, 2007)

Just finished From the Corner of His Eye by Dean Koontz. Very awesome.


----------



## Batman (May 1, 2007)

Digital Fortress. . . ZZZZZZZZZZzzzzzzzzzzz All of his characters are so boring. The ruggedly handsome or strikingly beautofiul professors and scholars just get old after a while.

So do the self hating monsters who are to be pitied and feared. Dan brown is feeling like James patterson, which is so routine and dull.


----------



## Verlin (May 1, 2007)

I've just finished "Torture the artist" by Joe Goebel.
Fantastic book!


----------



## achika54 (May 1, 2007)

World War Z by Matt Brooks.  It is about a zombie outbreak and the subsequent fight for life by those left behind.  It is written as a series of interviews.  Honestly, I wasn't expecting much from it, but it was incredible.  Really worth a read.


----------



## Kakuzu (May 3, 2007)

_Star Wars: The Last Command_ by Timothy Zahn

Reread it after 10 years.


----------



## Spiffeh. (May 3, 2007)

I just finished New Moon by Stephenie Meyer yesterday.


----------



## Ninjaguiden (May 4, 2007)

Catch 22, a book with a very special (but very funny) humour.


----------



## Beau Logan (May 4, 2007)

*Snow Flower and the Secret Fan*

Awesome. Now, onto Jurassic Park!


----------



## Whitest Rose (May 4, 2007)

Hmmm...

I forget its exact title, but it was either "Letters" or "The Letters", by an asian author...

Before that, "The True Confessions of Charlotte Doyle" by AVI.


Both very good books. ^^
The True Confessions is my preference, tho'. Very well written. Love the book.

"Letters" focus on a Japanese girl whose fathed died and explains her life in an apartment w/ her mother and neighbors and things like that....

Nice. ^^


----------



## LordPerseus (May 4, 2007)

I don't read very much but the last book I read around september was The Catcher in the Rye by J.D. Salinger, now my favorite book.

I was supposed to read Wilemsburg, Ohio for my English class but I never did D:


----------



## Wolf Ninja (May 4, 2007)

My own 
I just finished reading _Shadow prey_ and I have to admit, that's the only book i've read that when I finished, it felt like my heart started beating again.


----------



## Nikitaa (May 6, 2007)

LordPerseus said:


> I don't read very much but the last book I read around september was The Catcher in the Rye by J.D. Salinger, now my favorite book.



Yeah, I've read it, too, a while ago. (But it isn't my favorite one).

the last book i've read and finished yesterday, is: 
*Erich Maria Remarque - All Quiet on the Western Front*

i love reading stuff about WWI and WWII.


----------



## Kakuzu (May 6, 2007)

_Star Wars: Allegiance_ by Timothy Zahn

Mere fanfiction level writing.  A bunch of crap.


----------



## skmt999 (May 7, 2007)

Black Unicorn : Tanith Lee

Awesome. Short but really good. I wish it had been longer, or part of a series.


----------



## PandaBot (May 7, 2007)

two towers : J.R.R Tolkien

awesome book...i have read the trilogy meny times


----------



## kiba_inuzuka666 (May 7, 2007)

Uh.. Well I don't read much,only Manga's just Finished Shonen Jump


----------



## Beluga (May 7, 2007)

so far I just finshed Good night Mr. Tom by Michelle Magorian it's pretty good, I finish it in 2 weeks xD


----------



## zombie whore (May 7, 2007)

i just finished white nights by some dead russian writer. it was pretty good.


----------



## Sasori (May 7, 2007)

The bible.


----------



## Senyth (May 7, 2007)

The Wedding - Julie Garwood


----------



## Nikitaa (May 7, 2007)

I've just read another book - and I've gotta say, the ending is disappointed :| Maybe I just missed something..

*Anne Tyler - Back when we were grown-ups*


----------



## Batman (May 9, 2007)

Digital fortress. Which was beyond lame and predictable. The same old characters, and the same old plot twists. Dan Brown needs to do something new.


----------



## coriander (May 9, 2007)

_The Curious Incident of the Dog in the Night Time_ by Mark Haddon. Loved it.


----------



## Onislayer123 (May 9, 2007)

George R.R. Martin's  a Feast for Crows his a Song of Fire and Ice series are amazing. I am in love with it  but now I've read all my series and need to find a new one till the sequel =/


----------



## Hat Hair (May 9, 2007)

Neverwhere by Neil Gaiman; enjoyed the book a bit more than I thought I would with the end being about the only unsatisfactory part of the book. Excellent blend of comedy and adventure, though I wish there could have been more elaboration on the mythos even if it's understandable why he didn't and goes against the book''s ambiance.


----------



## .Reiko (May 10, 2007)

Summer of My German Soldier.

I liked it except the ending sucked.


----------



## zombie whore (May 10, 2007)

just finished reading fallen angels....pretty good kinda funny though.


----------



## Gregasaurus Rex (May 13, 2007)

The Crucible by Arthur Miller. Pretty interesting. Covers the Salem Witch Trials. Filled with scandals and witchery and so on. Gonna start reading Casino Royale by Ian Flemming.


----------



## Nuriel (May 13, 2007)

Gregor and the Code of Claw, the last book in the Underland Cronicles.  I can't help it, I still love to read a good childrens book now and again.....


----------



## Kakuzu (May 14, 2007)

_Star Wars: Ambush at Corellia_ by Roger Macbride Allen.

Its the first part in a trilogy.  I've reread it now after about 10 years.  The book is old and has that "old book smell," but its extra bad on this one.  As soon as you open it you get a slap in the face.


----------



## Wolfy (May 14, 2007)

*Already Dead* and *No Dominion* both by Charlie Huston.


----------



## Banebanebane (May 14, 2007)

My English class and I finished _The Giver_ a few weeks ago. No one liked the ending, but I thought it was okay.


----------



## Crisp (May 15, 2007)

The Book Theif by Markus Zusak. It's a pretty good book that takes place in WWII, with Death as the narrator of the story as he follows a young girl grow up in Germany under Hilter's reign. 

Right now I'm reading Vol, 1 of Tad Williams Scifi series OTHERLAND.


----------



## Sands (May 15, 2007)

Sherlock Holmes 
first volume


----------



## Shade Luka (May 15, 2007)

Cell - By King

It was way good but kind of fucked up.


----------



## Ennoea (May 19, 2007)

The Alchemist by Paulo Coelho, a decent book if a little too surreal.


----------



## Yamashiro Aoba (May 20, 2007)

Galaxy in flames by Ben Counter.


----------



## Sesqoo (May 20, 2007)

The Dogs of Riga, it sucked.. I read it only because I had too


----------



## Chatulio (May 20, 2007)

White Night book 9 of the Dresden Files by Jim Butcher.


----------



## Nikitaa (May 21, 2007)

*For one more day* by Mitch Albom.

I recommend it, its easy and fast to read and even a bit sad...


----------



## keisenju (May 22, 2007)

»  "Jackdaws" - by Ken Follet
» " A walk to remember" - by Nicholas Sparks
» The "Jaws" novel - by.... I actually can't recall...


----------



## DA Dave (May 22, 2007)

_Romeo an Juliet_

I never actually read it in school, always used spark notes XD


----------



## Hikaru (May 25, 2007)

Just finished Cell by Stephen King. It was pretty enjoyable for the most part, didn't like the ending much but I would recommend it.


----------



## Sho (May 25, 2007)

The _Prince of Nothing_ book 2, Warrior Prophet I believe.


----------



## Insomnia (May 26, 2007)

The Furies of Calderon by Jim Butcher. 
Nice easy read, old-school normal fantasy. Cool magic system.


----------



## Chatulio (May 30, 2007)

Academ's Fury by Jim Butcher (sequel to above book)


----------



## Nakor (May 30, 2007)

The Farseer Trilogy by Robin Hobb


----------



## xingzup19 (May 30, 2007)

Some Hardy Boys & Nancy Drew mystery book. I have lots of those here at home.


----------



## Knight of Fate (May 30, 2007)

Journey to the River Sea.

Shitsux, everything goes too smoothly D:


----------



## November 11 (May 30, 2007)

Well i just recently red the 6th Harry Potter, i've had it lying it in shelf for a long time and just started reading it since the 7th is coming out in the summer.


----------



## Shinigami (May 30, 2007)

Finished Julius Caeser by Shakespear and now working on Hamlet


----------



## Usagi (Jun 4, 2007)

I want to say the last book I read was New Moon, the sequel to Twilight. Oh, wait. It was Cupcake, third book in the Gingerbread series. Quite entertaining~


----------



## Hat Hair (Jun 5, 2007)

Green Lantern: Hero's Quest by Dennis O' Neil. It was an entertaining read, which left me surprised at how little action there was considering the conventions of the works the character is adapted from. I really like how thoughtful this story was; it made me think without giving anything in specific to think about.


----------



## testxxxx (Jun 5, 2007)

Lord of the flies.  I hardly read books only if its for school.


----------



## Wolfy (Jun 6, 2007)

*How To Survive A Horror Movie* - Seth Grahame-Smith

So damn funny, and highly accurate to the horror genre.  Read it in about 1 1/2 hours.


----------



## delirium (Jun 6, 2007)

*Neil Gaiman* - _Smoke & Mirrors_

A book of short stories. My favorite one in the collection? _Changes_. Absolutely amazing.


----------



## Shade Luka (Jun 6, 2007)

The Hobbit. AMAZING


----------



## Miss CCV (Jun 7, 2007)

Good ol' _Catcher in the Rye_.


----------



## delirium (Jun 7, 2007)

*Haruki Murakami* - _Sputnik Sweetheart_


----------



## Immortal Flame (Jun 7, 2007)

The Dante Club. Nice plot twist.


----------



## Kakuzu (Jun 7, 2007)

_Star Wars:  Assault at Selonia_ by Roger Macbride Allen


----------



## delirium (Jun 8, 2007)

*Haruki Murakami* - _The Elephant Vanishes_


----------



## Lazybook (Jun 8, 2007)

Kon - Tiki


----------



## Yasha (Jun 9, 2007)

Cosmos by Carl Sagan. It lives up to its reputation as the one of best-selling popular science books. I share many of the author's worldviews and perspective of life.


----------



## Sawako (Jun 9, 2007)

I just finished _Twilight_ by Stephanie Meyer. I'm almost done with _New Moon_, its sequel. <3


----------



## TriSal (Jun 10, 2007)

just finished Ivanhoe


----------



## Jaculus (Jun 11, 2007)

The Silmarillion.


----------



## isanon (Jun 11, 2007)

stieg larsson ~ luftslottet som sprängdes


----------



## Amelie (Jun 11, 2007)

Just finished The Shadow of the Wind by Carlos Ruiz Zafon, an amazing book.


----------



## Jayka (Jun 11, 2007)

Romance of Fergus. It's a book from the Middle Ages. I had to read it for school... (But I enjoyed reading it )


----------



## Lux inactive (Jun 11, 2007)

'Tegenspel' by Floortje Zwigtman.

It's Dutch ^^  I really enjoyed it.


----------



## Fang (Jun 11, 2007)

Legacy of the Force: Exile and Sacrifice.


----------



## Kamioto Furin (Jun 12, 2007)

_A Child Called 'It'_ by Dave Pelzer


----------



## Robotkiller (Jun 12, 2007)

_Assassin's apprentice _

By: Robbin Hobb


----------



## Auraya (Jun 12, 2007)

The Lovely Bones by Alice Sebold


----------



## Verlin (Jun 17, 2007)

Philip Pullman - "The Subtle Knife"


----------



## FlameHazel (Jun 20, 2007)

The last Continent by Terry Prattchett


----------



## vanh (Jun 27, 2007)

"Sudden death" by David Rosenfelt


----------



## arashiXuzumaki (Jun 27, 2007)

hoshin engi...its acctually a manga but w/e


----------



## NinjaJedi007 (Jun 29, 2007)

_Red Storm Rising_ by Tom Clancy. I got done reading _Rainbow Six_ a while ago and this one just isn't moving as fast for me. Oh well...


----------



## Lo$tris (Jun 30, 2007)

The first book of the Grail Quest by Bernard Cornwell, Harlequin. Which was amazing .


----------



## Zhongda (Jul 1, 2007)

just finished reading the second volume of Three Kingdoms. =/  iam moving at a very slow pace seeing how i bought the novel 2 years ago >.>


----------



## Anego (Jul 1, 2007)

Desert Storm by Akaishi Michiyo (short manga)
Joshutouzoku Aratamekata Hinagiku Kenzan! (manga, 3 volumes)


----------



## Saint_Spike (Jul 1, 2007)

Even Though I Read It Already Harry Potter and The Half-Blood Prince So I Can Refresh My Mind Before I Read Harry Potter and The Deathly Hallows


----------



## LittleBlondePunk (Jul 1, 2007)

Just finished Water for Elephants. I recommend it. Its a very good book.


----------



## martinipenguin (Jul 2, 2007)

The last book I read was The Catcher in the Rye by J.D. Salinger. Wow what a great book. I'm not really sure what genre it fits into. But if you haven't gone through high school yet they will most likely make you read it there.


----------



## Kikumo Tsukino (Jul 2, 2007)

Artemis Fowl, the first one, I read it because my little brother didn't and since I can't stand to have a book in my house that's unread, well I picked it up and did it. 

It's a great book though, I loved Artemis.


----------



## Nuriel (Jul 3, 2007)

Heart-Shaped Box


----------



## Cheesy Bacon (Jul 3, 2007)

A Lesson Before Dying - Ernest Gaines


----------



## Starber (Jul 4, 2007)

Ethan Frome by Edith Wharton.


----------



## Freiza (Jul 5, 2007)

Sir Apropos of Nothing


----------



## pyroxblaze (Jul 7, 2007)

Interpretation of Murder. It was an okayish book, not bad.

I like Artemis Fowl too!


----------



## Ponzu (Jul 8, 2007)

Bleach vol. 19


----------



## Amnesia (Jul 14, 2007)

As far as books go, I think the last one was Terry Pratchett's "Good Omens".  It was amazing. So many good quotes and I love the satire. 

Before that it was Koushun Takami's "Battle Royale", which was gory but highly entertaining. Loved the ending point. 

As far as manga, just finished Death Note volume seven. I was so pissed/sad by the end of that volume.


----------



## Saosin (Jul 15, 2007)

Animal Farm by George Orwell. Amazing book.


----------



## Lux inactive (Jul 15, 2007)

"Harry Potter and the Half-Blood Prince", by J.K. Rowling. I reread it because the 7th book comes out in a few days.


----------



## Suigetsu (Jul 16, 2007)

The Children Of Hurin, perhaps its the darkest and saddest tale by tolkien, its a pretty good book I really recomend it, I think I am going to read some tales of the silmarillion now.


----------



## Freiza (Jul 16, 2007)

Sir Apropos of Nothing.


----------



## Iril (Jul 16, 2007)

Magyk by Angie Sage, I didn't think it was great but apparently she now has a seven book/film deal so obviously other people are of a different opinion..


----------



## Dragoness_Noush (Jul 17, 2007)

Mistress of the Empire - Raymond E Feist

a pretty good book, lots of unexpected deaths


----------



## Procyon (Jul 17, 2007)

Suigetsu said:


> The Children Of Hurin, perhaps its the darkest and saddest tale by tolkien, its a pretty good book I really recomend it, I think I am going to read some tales of the silmarillion now.



That book was freaking depressing.  

Um. I've reread all the Harry Potter books in preparation for the seventh book. Once I'm done with Harry, my to-read-list will be:

(For school)
_Farenheit 451_ by Ray Bradbury
_The Grapes of Wrath_ by John Steinbeck 

(For my own entertainment)
_The Stand_ by Stephen King
_The Exorcist_ and _Legion_ by William Peter Blatty
_The Divine Comedy_ by Dante (and of course, it has to be the bilingual version. )


----------



## Inuzuka_Kiba (Aug 2, 2007)

Kidnapped by Robert Louis Stevenson & Wuthering Heights by Emily Bronte.

Wuthering Heights was really good, and Kidnapped was alright.

I got a little lost in some parts of kidnapped.


----------



## xingzup19 (Aug 2, 2007)

Harry Potter And The Deathly Hallows.

And Jeffrey Archer's Not A Penny More, Not A Penny Less.


----------



## Cair (Aug 5, 2007)

Harry Potter and the Deathly Hallows.


----------



## Hope (Aug 7, 2007)

Harry Potter & the Deathly Hallows, of course. 

But after I finished that I started to read: The curious incident of the dog in the night-time by Mark Haddon.

Just finished it, & I'd recommend it.


----------



## Suzie (Aug 7, 2007)

Harry Potter and the Deathly Hallows.


lulz.


----------



## FoxSpirit (Aug 16, 2007)

I have recently finished Harry Potter and the Deathly Hollows and the 8th Pendragon book. They were both very good and i recemend Pendragon series and Harry potter series to those big fantasy readers out there.


----------



## ~M~ (Aug 16, 2007)

Harry potter........


----------



## Blind Weasel (Aug 16, 2007)

Cronichles of the Dragonlance volume 3...


and i'm not happy...


many details were left for the many many books that spawn from this trilogy


----------



## krickitat (Aug 17, 2007)

im re-reading memory sorrow and thorn cause its been a couple years

in fact i think i am going to be re-reading alot


----------



## Robotkiller (Aug 17, 2007)

I just finished the second book of the farseer trilogy: Royal assassin.


----------



## Nagasumi (Aug 17, 2007)

Last book I finished was Harry Potter and the Deathly Hollows, that was 3 weeks ago.


----------



## Saosin (Aug 18, 2007)

1984                    .


----------



## KamiKazi (Aug 18, 2007)

Invisible Man 

The Metamorphosis


----------



## Hio (Aug 18, 2007)

Harry Potter 7


----------



## Brandt (Aug 18, 2007)

Last book I finished was _Red Storm Rising_.


----------



## Auraya (Aug 18, 2007)

Lord of the Flies, I had to read it for English ...I hated it


----------



## ramenx3 (Aug 18, 2007)

Lord of the Flies and Animal Farm for my Honors English homework. 

It was... eh. (:

HP7

The Scarlet Letter


----------



## Sasuke' (Aug 18, 2007)

Harry Potter and the Deathly Hallows, finished yesterday.


----------



## Noah (Aug 19, 2007)

After finishing HP7, I went back and finished the last two Narnia books. Now that's how a series should really end.

Tomorrow I'll be finishing up Beowulf the Warrior (friggin' hate poetry) and then I'll need a new classic book or series to start.


----------



## BlackShinobi (Aug 19, 2007)

Silmarillion


----------



## ThisCorrosion (Aug 19, 2007)

Rob Grant - Backwards (Red Dwarf book) was the last book I have read.


----------



## Layla Miller (Aug 19, 2007)

I just finished Petropolis, by Anya Ulinich. It's a black comedy, a really good read, with a hilarious viewpoint on immigration and America. It paints a very absurd picture of life in Russia, and the protagonist is the definition of endearing.



Saosin said:


> 1984



One of my favorite books.


----------



## Nakor (Aug 19, 2007)

Prince of the Blood by Raymond Feist


----------



## Verlin (Aug 19, 2007)

Last book I finished was Naomi Noviks "Throne Of Jade". I love the Temeraire series.


----------



## VaporOfTheStars (Aug 19, 2007)

Harry Potter and The Deathly Hallows. Finished today.


----------



## Narutodo (Aug 19, 2007)

I just finished the book 'the bridges of madison country' great stuff


----------



## Kaiwai (Aug 19, 2007)

I finished Harry Potter and the Deathly Hallows some weeks ago.


----------



## Naruta Uzumaki (Aug 21, 2007)

I just finished reading Plato's "Republic"


----------



## Ema Skye (Aug 21, 2007)

Two days ago I just finish reading, Alanna-The First Adventure.


----------



## Peerliss (Aug 21, 2007)

Eclipse, by Stephanie Meyer.


----------



## illyana (Aug 22, 2007)

Harry Potter and the Deathly Hallows.
I finished it around 3 weeks ago.


----------



## xingzup19 (Aug 22, 2007)

Vampireslayer. It was an okay book.


----------



## Solid Snake (Aug 22, 2007)

*The Dresden Files:White Night*


----------



## Layla Miller (Aug 22, 2007)

Extremely Loud and Incredibly Close by Jonathan Safran Foer. Most of the people I've spoken to about it said they prefered Everything is Illuminated, but I definitely enjoyed Extremely Loud more.


----------



## Vandal Savage (Aug 23, 2007)

I just finished reading The Secret. Pretty interesting stuff.


----------



## Scud (Aug 24, 2007)

I re-read Sphere by Michael Crichton about a week ago.


----------



## lollipop (Aug 24, 2007)

Finished "Finding Blue."


----------



## Suzie (Aug 24, 2007)

Wolf Rider        .


----------



## confusion the waitress (Aug 25, 2007)

_The Outlaw Bible of American Poetry_ by... a bunch of people.


----------



## Nikitaa (Aug 25, 2007)

Natsuo Kirino - Out


----------



## Lonely Soul (Aug 27, 2007)

About 2 weeks ago, I read Seedfolks by Paul Fleischman.


----------



## Dango (Sep 7, 2007)

"Such A Pretty Girl", by Laura Weiss.
It made me kind of emo, but I like her prose. 
It's about a girl with a p*d*p**** as a father. Dark. 
I'd still recommend it, though. 


I've also finished The Monk Who Sold His Ferrari. 
Maybe its just me, but it sounded like a load of philosophical bullshit. 
No idea how it made the bestseller's list. 

Don't buy it, seriously.


----------



## Morwain (Sep 7, 2007)

A Cook's Tour In Search Of The Perfect Meal by Anthony Bourdain it was funny


----------



## kairikitten (Sep 7, 2007)

Eclispeby Stephanie Meyer. Good stuff there. You all need to read her series.


----------



## Angelus (Sep 7, 2007)

a few days ago I finished reading the harry potter series. took me slightly more than a month to do so. it really reminded me how much I liked to read books when I was younger. gotta start reading more books now!


----------



## Lady Tsukiyomi (Sep 7, 2007)

Harry Potter and the Deathly Hallows. I finished the book several weeks ago. :3 

Oh and God Don't Play two weeks ago.


----------



## Silvermyst (Sep 7, 2007)

Art geeks and Prom Queens by Alyson Noel.


----------



## VaporOfTheStars (Sep 7, 2007)

Just finished "StuckIn Neutra" by Terry Trueman.
Wonderful.


----------



## Elle (Sep 7, 2007)

I'm plowing through the 'Pendragon' series by D.J. MacHale.  I'm starting the 7th book tonight.


----------



## Baluskavitch (Sep 8, 2007)

Just read Robert Louis Stevenson's Dr. Jekyll and Mr. Hyde . Most interesting classic I've read in quite some time.


----------



## Saosin (Sep 8, 2007)

Watership Down. Amazing book.


----------



## OKAMIpwn3d (Sep 9, 2007)

The Adventures Of Tom Sawyer


----------



## Auraya (Sep 9, 2007)

Princess Diaries after 8 *dies of embarrassment* My friend made me read it

but at the moment I'm read 1984, which is amazing!


----------



## Saint_Spike (Sep 9, 2007)

Harry Potter 7

Currently Reading, A Series Of Unfortunate Events # 9, The Carnivourous Carnival


----------



## Zhongda (Sep 12, 2007)

Finally finished all four volumes of Three Kingdoms...kind of a sad ending.


----------



## KnighT-oF-WolF (Sep 16, 2007)

Hardball by Chris Matthews.. Had to read it for Gov class.  It was really boring so i just read like 1 chapter a day so it wouldn't be too painful.


----------



## Enter Shikari (Sep 16, 2007)

Eagle Strike by Anthony Horowitz (Adelaarsspel in Dutch)


----------



## Kikumo Tsukino (Sep 16, 2007)

Right now I've just finished Cujo by Stephen King, wanting to see the differences between the movie and the book


----------



## destroy_musick (Sep 17, 2007)

George Orwells "Nineteen Eighty-Four"


----------



## Antenox (Sep 17, 2007)

_The Dogs of War _by Frederick Forsyth and _The Spy Who Came In From The Cold_ by John le Carre.


----------



## drache (Sep 18, 2007)

Cursor's Fury Jim Butcher (who i recommend to every one his ability to weave short and long term plots together is really good and refreshing)


----------



## Leraine (Sep 18, 2007)

The boy who took a gun by Morton Rhue. I always lose at multiple choice.


----------



## The Thieving Queen (Sep 18, 2007)

Stardust by Neil Gaiman, which is so much better then the film. I want to read American Gods now. 

I want to read If Minds Had Toes by Lucy Eyre, I just have to find where I put it.


----------



## Dream Brother (Sep 18, 2007)

Just finished _Red Seas Under Red Skies_, by Scott Lynch. Pretty good.


----------



## Kikumo Tsukino (Sep 18, 2007)

A Historical Introduction to the Neuropsychological Model----Exam reading >>


----------



## tsunade1095 (Sep 18, 2007)

Weedflower...great book


----------



## taieto (Sep 18, 2007)

The second book in the eragon series: Eldest by Chris Paolini
his writing style is very much improved and he takes you to a world that is amazing
detail and imagery is exquisite


----------



## Curry (Sep 19, 2007)

Crisis by Kissinger.

If anyone here is interested in International Affairs or Politics, _all_ Kissinger's books are a must.


----------



## BlackShinobi (Sep 19, 2007)

Silmarillion - J. R. R. Tolkien


----------



## FitzChivalry (Sep 21, 2007)

The Charnel Prince by Greg Keyes. Took me a long time to get into it, but when I finally, finally got into, it was a steady pace of reading till I finished it.


----------



## CrazyVulpine (Sep 22, 2007)

The last book I read was Spirit Walker . I loved it. 10/10 I rate it.


----------



## Doggystyle (Sep 22, 2007)

Robert Jordan's Knife of Dreams in the Wheel of Time series


----------



## Usagi (Sep 23, 2007)

Love is a many trousered thing.

Georgia never gets old~


----------



## Kyousuke (Sep 24, 2007)

Pendragon Book 4: The Reality Bug

Finished it in 2 days! Really hard to put down!


----------



## Brandt (Sep 24, 2007)

Daniel Silva's _The English Assassin_. It was an okay book, really. It certainly had its moments. I'd rate it 7/10.


----------



## ?verity (Sep 24, 2007)

Cathys Book. 2 Days. The book is SO cool because it has a bunch of sketches and doodles in it (which I like) Its a thriller (Which I Like) And it has a lot of Chinese and Japanese cultural references (Which I love )

Read it ....Seriously it was a really good book


----------



## Akatsuki99 (Sep 25, 2007)

Last book I finished was the last Harry Potter


----------



## Tyrael (Sep 25, 2007)

Last Hero Terry Pratchett, a light read but nonetheless brilliant, damn good artwork as well.


----------



## tinhamodic (Sep 26, 2007)

Thunderhead by Douglas Preston & Lincoln Child, good suspense/thriller novel


----------



## Lamb (Sep 26, 2007)

Roald Dahl's Complete short stories... that man makes irony an art form.


----------



## Randir (Sep 26, 2007)

"The Partner", by John Grisham. Always a great read if, like me, you happen to like his style.


----------



## karaseechakra (Sep 27, 2007)

i just finnished 'tell me im ok, really' by rosie rushton it was a really good book and really easy to get in to as well i'd give it 9/10 not 10 because some parts were a bit obvious


----------



## DarkBD337 (Sep 27, 2007)

Harry Potter & Deathly Hallows
it was better than i expected


----------



## The Thieving Queen (Sep 28, 2007)

"The Boy in the Stripped Pajamas" by John Boyne. It was a really good book, and Boyne sure does love his lists.


----------



## tinhamodic (Oct 2, 2007)

Finished yesterday, "Cabinet of Curiosities", Douglas Preston & Lincoln Child. Another excellent thriller/action/mystery by them.


----------



## Gaawa-chan (Oct 4, 2007)

Harry Potter and the Deathly Hallows.  Took me 11-12 hours of straight reading.  There were a few interruptions... like my mom turning the lights out twice for no apparent reason!  I swear, she did it just to make me angry...
I'm re-reading Cry, the Beloved Country, even though I just read it this Spring.  I love that book so much...


----------



## Lo$tris (Oct 4, 2007)

I have finished "Kathrine" by Anya Seton which was kinda good. I'm currently reading 1984 by Orwell which is so far EXCELLENT and somehow depressing. :S


----------



## Chu-kun♥ (Oct 7, 2007)

Wringer by Jerry Spinelli....I've read it like 5 times in the past month...And I don't even like it much.


----------



## pajamas (Oct 7, 2007)

Green Eggs & Ham


----------



## Homura (Oct 7, 2007)

The final Harry Potter book.


----------



## Cel3stial (Oct 7, 2007)

I'm about to finish John Steinbeck's East of Eden......


----------



## Mojim (Oct 7, 2007)

Narnia: Voyage of the Dawn Trader

I loved it!!


----------



## tinhamodic (Oct 8, 2007)

Can't seem to get enough of Douglas Preston & Lincoln Child! Finished "Still life with Crows" yesterday. Took me 2 and a half days to finish it. Another excellent read! Now reading "Dance of Death" by them as well. Long live Special Agent Pendergast!


----------



## ChocoKitten (Oct 8, 2007)

I just finished Peak by Roland Smith. Its a good book, I wouldn't recommend it but its an good book for people who are into hiking and stuff.


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Oct 8, 2007)

Not actually finished, but I'm about to do that... Mihail Sadoveanu - Zodia cancerului


----------



## gambunta (Oct 8, 2007)

i just finished ficciones and re read dawnseye


----------



## ?Grimmjow? (Oct 8, 2007)

EVERY HARRY POTTER BOOK (RE-READ)!!!!!


----------



## rella (Oct 8, 2007)

I just finished Lord of the Flies for school


----------



## Saint_Spike (Oct 10, 2007)

Fever 1793 For School. It Was OK, Not The Best


----------



## December (Oct 10, 2007)

Just finished The Crusible for school.


----------



## Shirayuki-hime (Oct 11, 2007)

I just finished Haruki Murakami's "Afterdark" about four hours ago...I can recommend it to anyone who likes Murakami's stuff, though it is a bit short, it only took me this morning to read it, but then again I'm pretty fast.
I also finished "Ulysses" (by James Joyce, duh) yesterday and I highly recommend it to anyone. Yeah, it is terribly long and a lot of people who start reading it never finish, but it's a classic and Joyce's style is awsome.
Ah, it's my first real day here and I already exposed myself as a total bookworm >_<


----------



## DarkBD337 (Oct 12, 2007)

I just finished reading The Davinchi Code last night, much better than the movie btw. Im dissapointed that i saw the movie first though


----------



## skunkworks (Oct 12, 2007)

Ender's Game

Pretty good.


----------



## dreams lie (Oct 13, 2007)

Red Storm Rising.  I want to read The Hunt for Red October, but I can't find it.


----------



## tinhamodic (Oct 14, 2007)

Finished Book of the dead by Douglas Preston and Lincoln Child completing their Diogenes trilogy. Excellent read!


----------



## Auraya (Oct 14, 2007)

Voice of the Gods by Trudi Canavan, was amazing


----------



## The Thieving Queen (Oct 15, 2007)

The Magician's Nephew by C.S. Lewis. 

lawl Jackdaw 

Have you read any of her other books Auraya?


----------



## tinhamodic (Oct 16, 2007)

Finished yesterday "The Wheel of Darkness" by Douglas Preston and Lincoln Child. This was their new hardcover which I picked up in Costco on Sunday.


----------



## Suzie (Oct 16, 2007)

Wolf Rider By AVI


----------



## Dionysus (Oct 22, 2007)

_Looking For Jake_ by China Mieville.


----------



## dangoyummy (Oct 30, 2007)

Wuthering Heights And My Brother Sam is Dead for school


----------



## GrimaH (Oct 31, 2007)

Game of Thrones, Clash of Kings.


----------



## Anego (Oct 31, 2007)

Wayfarer (Souseki Natsume), 5 cm (Donny S), Buddha vol 2 (Osamu Tezuka)


----------



## xingzup19 (Oct 31, 2007)

Widow by Billie Sue Mosiman.


----------



## Ema Skye (Oct 31, 2007)

Great and Terrible Beauty


----------



## tinhamodic (Oct 31, 2007)

Two weeks ago an oldie: The Firm by John Grisham. Last week: Harbinger by F. Paul Wilson.

Word of the day: Krukolibidinous - the act of staring at someone's crotch


----------



## Lo$tris (Nov 1, 2007)

Twilight series by Stephani Meyer, all I can I say: WOW!!


----------



## Ichimaru Gin (Nov 1, 2007)

I think I read a book once in 3rd grade.


----------



## 'REDHAIRED' SHANKS (Nov 1, 2007)

Ichimaru Gin said:


> I think I read a book once in 3rd grade.



well well, arent we lost here ......  

but seriously dude, try some really good books ... they are kinda like sex, only better


----------



## tinhamodic (Nov 1, 2007)

> .. they are kinda like sex, only better



There are those that will seriously argue with you about that! But you can tell what kind of reader they are when they say, "I'll wait for the movie to come out."


----------



## dangoyummy (Nov 2, 2007)

some books are rather better than the movie. for example.
ex.] eragon: does not compare to the book at all.
Feanor - The spirit of fire: sometimes people don't want that stuff. and maybe it's something you can't compare to that. ewww.


----------



## Birkin (Nov 2, 2007)

Resident Evil: Zero Hour


----------



## tinhamodic (Nov 3, 2007)

Tyrannosaur Canyon by Douglas Preston


----------



## Yakuza (Nov 3, 2007)

Da Vinci Code


----------



## ?verity (Nov 3, 2007)

Hero

Full View Link


----------



## nyo_nyo43 (Nov 3, 2007)

Shug, by jenny han. it is a FANTASTIC READ if you are in love, and if your home life is just terrible......well, i thought it was one of the best and emotional books i have ever read. I give it a 10/5, and recomend it to anyone.


----------



## Whitest Rose (Nov 3, 2007)

If it's a book, then _Harry Potter and the Deathly Hallows _by J.K. Rowling.
....But for any piece of literature, I recently finished _Ranma 1/2_ Vol. 1 by Rumiko Takahashi.

I am currently re-reading _The True Confessions of Charlotte Doyle_ by Avi.

I might read a story called _The Raven_ by Edgar Allan Poe(sp?).


----------



## Outlandish (Nov 4, 2007)

Judge and Jury by James Patterson


----------



## Catterix (Nov 4, 2007)

LOL everyone knows the Raven now, thanks to The Simpsons 

Ahhh, I miss James Patterson. I got really sick of him after a while because of just how over the top violent and horrible his books good. It just wasn't believable.

I've just finished Alice in Wonderland, thought that might be a laugh. He was so fucking high, the book was genius.

But before that, I read The Stuff Of Nightmares by Malorie Blackman. Really good, about a guy who has a train crash, and to escape death, he has to live out his best friends worst nightmares. From Social happenings to imaginations about a future chemical war where the rain makes you melt to marrying the devil....literally! Pretty gripping. Even if the ending is a bit... meh.


----------



## Randir (Nov 4, 2007)

"Kafka on the shore" by Haruki Murakami.


----------



## RoomBurnerZ (Nov 4, 2007)

I've just finished reading Enid Blyton's Five Go Adventuring Again. It is a kid's book and no i am not ashamed of it at all lol.


----------



## dangoyummy (Nov 4, 2007)

Jane Eyre by Charlotte Bronte.


----------



## Xue (Nov 5, 2007)

I just finished reading Frankenstein for English. It's actually a pretty decent story. crappy ending, though. it's one of those books that makes you think and go "what if..."


----------



## December (Nov 5, 2007)

I just finished Like Water for Chocolate for my class. It's actually pretty enjoyable, although I find that the  title has no relation to the plot.


----------



## 'REDHAIRED' SHANKS (Nov 6, 2007)

I finally finished the House of Chains by Steven Erikson. Now starting the next book of the series Midnight Tides ...


----------



## xingzup19 (Nov 6, 2007)

The Street Lawyer by John Grisham.


----------



## Dattebayo-chan (Nov 6, 2007)

I started reading the Vampire Chronicles again after writing in the thread for those books here. So now I have finished Interview with the Vampire, the Vampire Lestat, and the Queen of the Damned, all by Anne Rice. 

It was a pleasure reading those books again. I love the way Anne Rice is writing her books. It's very poetical. Plus, I had really missed my funny and cool Lestat, the Brat Prince, that damn creature . . .


----------



## drache (Nov 6, 2007)

Darkness Falls and To Light a Candle by Mercedes Lackey and James Mallory


----------



## Azure Flame Fright (Nov 6, 2007)

I finished reading Chapter 20 of an E-book called Revolt of the Archers by Kal Ancalas


----------



## tinhamodic (Nov 9, 2007)

Dan Brown's "Angels and Demons". If you want excitement, some history and philosophy and action/suspense thrown in, this is the book for you. IMHO I like this book better than "The DaVinci Code"!


----------



## mephix (Nov 9, 2007)

Jonathan Strange & Mr Norrell by Susanna Clarke - i can really recommend this one

waiting for new feist and goodkind is so painfull  and extremely slow, i friggin read the whole book the day it comes out and then have to wait for 2 years for the next one 

books should be neverending so i dont have to wait .... and add heroes to the list too


----------



## 'REDHAIRED' SHANKS (Nov 9, 2007)

mephix said:


> Jonathan Strange & Mr Norrell by Susanna Clarke - i can really recommend this one
> 
> waiting for new feist and goodkind is so painfull  and extremely slow, i friggin read the whole book the day it comes out and then have to wait for 2 years for the next one
> 
> books should be neverending so i dont have to wait .... and add heroes to the list too



if you want good fantasy fiction without having to wait forever for the author to release the next book, i suggest you pick up Steven Erikson's A Tale of Malazan Book of the fallen.

you can get more info here

Link removed


----------



## Freija (Nov 9, 2007)

feast for crows


----------



## mephix (Nov 9, 2007)

Feanor - The spirit of fire said:


> if you want good fantasy fiction without having to wait forever for the author to release the next book, i suggest you pick up Steven Erikson's A Tale of Malazan Book of the fallen.
> 
> you can get more info here
> 
> Kidoumaru 6.08



thanks for the tip ...

just ordered first two books, hoping the book will be good ( and that translation won't suck that much .. cant hope for much more )


----------



## Misha-San (Nov 9, 2007)

I just finished Twlight


----------



## Jagon Fox (Nov 9, 2007)

Harry Potter and the Deathly Hallows
The Fire Thief pt 1


----------



## ausmaster (Nov 9, 2007)

*JGsfsfsdf*

Ghosthunters: The Incredibly Revolting Ghost-Cornelia Funke

(I just collect her books. I have: Inkheart, inkspell, the thief lord, Dragon Rider, Ghosthunter 2 and ghosthunter 4((I couldnt find #3)))


----------



## vanh (Nov 12, 2007)

Haruki Murakami ~ Kafka on the shore.

I'm dying to read "Sputnik Sweetheart".


----------



## NarutoXHinata (Nov 12, 2007)

Fugitive Prince - Light & Shadow  by Wurts Janny


----------



## Hope (Nov 12, 2007)

Jane Austen - Pride and Prejudice.


----------



## 'REDHAIRED' SHANKS (Nov 12, 2007)

mephix said:


> thanks for the tip ...
> 
> just ordered first two books, hoping the book will be good ( and that translation won't suck that much .. cant hope for much more )



I am in the fifth book and belive me ... and i am loving them so much. I'd brought 6/7 books at the same time (i still couldnt get my hands on the fourth book of the series though)


----------



## Codde (Nov 14, 2007)

Just finished reading Hardboiled Wonderland and the End of the World by Haruki Murakami. A pretty interesting book, I don't recall reading any book with the same style.


----------



## choco bao bao (Nov 14, 2007)

_The Five People You Meet in Heaven_ by Mitch Albom. (Yes, I'm slow.)

It really made me reflect on my life.


----------



## Lo$tris (Nov 14, 2007)

Pride and Prejudice by Jane- didn't like it much really.
Princess Bride by Goldman- now that is a good book.


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Nov 14, 2007)

Lo$tris said:


> Pride and Prejudice by Jane- didn't like it much really.
> Princess Bride by Goldman- now that is a good book.



hey Lostris . Have you readed the book River God by Wilbur Smith?


----------



## Lo$tris (Nov 14, 2007)

Yup!! I did, it was good but made me shed lots of tears


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Nov 14, 2007)

Lo$tris said:


> Yup!! I did, it was good but made me shed lots of tears



ahh... just as I thought when i saw your username .
yeah... it was a sad one... I hated the fact that Lostris and Tanus didn't end up together and they died like that


----------



## Sasori (Nov 14, 2007)

Naruto: The Hurricane Chronicles - An adaptation by Penn Aston


----------



## Lo$tris (Nov 14, 2007)

Kamishiro Yuki said:


> ahh... just as I thought when i saw your username .
> yeah... it was a sad one... I hated the fact that Lostris and Tanus didn't end up together and they died like that




They were more or less together since they have a child. But I pity Taita, I kinda hated Lostris for not loving him (despite his err..disability)..but I like her name hehe


----------



## tinhamodic (Nov 15, 2007)

"The Husband" by Dean Koontz. Good book, Koontz usually delivers.


----------



## Crazysuki (Nov 15, 2007)

"The Economics of Public Issues" by Miller, Benjamin and North.

It's a book for school.


----------



## laly (Nov 20, 2007)

Pride and Prejudice by Jane Austen. Great book.


----------



## Dark_wolf247 (Nov 21, 2007)

When The Wind Blows by James Patterson. It was awesome.


----------



## frozenfishsticks (Nov 21, 2007)

Cat's Cradle by Kurt Vonnegut Jr. He's probably my favorite author. I loved Slaughterhouse-Five and Breakfast of Champions. I just bought a book of all Graham Greene's short stories, if any of y'all know who he is.


----------



## Kyousuke (Nov 21, 2007)

Right now I'm finishing up Eragon. Next, I'm gonna read Snakehead, 7th book of the Alex Rider series.


----------



## Anego (Nov 21, 2007)

PeaceMaker Kurogane vol. 1 by Nanae Chrono


----------



## Morwain (Nov 24, 2007)

The Eagle's Conguest By Simon Scarrow.


----------



## Moonshine (Nov 24, 2007)

Last book series i read was Otherland by tad williams. Its a sci-fi/fantasy book set. 4 books long, each about 800 pgs. really good reading. Awesome plot.


----------



## martinipenguin (Nov 24, 2007)

I recently finished Hater by David Moody. The concept was really good, but the writing itself wasn't very good and was somewhat predictable. It only got good about 3/4 the way through, but once you got that far it was pretty good.


----------



## Morwain (Nov 27, 2007)

Pudd'n Head Wilson.....it was for english class and royally sucked....whoever said the classics are worth reading must have been talking about lit. from the truly ancient work like Mesopotania not any american lit. (not including Poe)


----------



## Nakor (Nov 27, 2007)

animal farm by george orwell


----------



## mfair4d (Nov 27, 2007)

excluding English class (the importance of being earnest, a midsummers night dream, Lysistrata) haruhi book 9.


----------



## Fang (Nov 27, 2007)

Warhammer 40,000 - Gaunt's Ghost: The First and Only/The Founding.


----------



## BakaKage (Nov 27, 2007)

Last one was HP7 back in July -.- 
I need something new to read.


----------



## Holadrim (Nov 28, 2007)

Finished reading the swedish version (came out last week) of the latest (and last) Harry Potter novel and that in like 2,5 days. ^_^

782 pages gone with the wind of my passion when I find a book that I like and read it like as often as I can. Was rather satisfied with this ending of a magical series. But myself prefer rather more "complex" fantasy nowadays, but it felt nice to end my journey through these seven books like this.


----------



## San Juan Wolf (Nov 29, 2007)

The Metal Monster by A.Merritt.Working on "The Place Called Dagon" by Gorman and "The Night Land" by W.H.Hodgeson


----------



## tinhamodic (Nov 29, 2007)

R.A. Salvatore's "Road of the Patriarch" 3rd book of the Sellswords trilogy. Pretty good but disappointed in the ending.


----------



## Kikumo Tsukino (Dec 1, 2007)

Finished "The Silmarillion" by JRR Tolkien again^^


----------



## 'REDHAIRED' SHANKS (Dec 2, 2007)

Kikumo Tsukino said:


> Finished "The Silmarillion" by JRR Tolkien again^^



AAh! I envy you ..... but i have finished the book 10 times already 
I am half way through a 1200 page monster called Bonehunters by Steven Erikson. Gonna finish it in another 5 days or so


----------



## tinhamodic (Dec 3, 2007)

"The Daemon's Curse" by Dan Abnett & Mike Lee. Good story and action!


----------



## Auraya (Dec 3, 2007)

fireball said:


> animal farm by george orwell



I read that last month. Good book

I've just finished Born Confused by Tanuja Desai Hidier. I loved it 

It wasn't the most thought provoking book I have ever read but it was just a good light read.


----------



## Morwain (Dec 3, 2007)

I just Finished 2 books "When the Eagle Hunts" by Simon Scarrow and "Gates of Fire" by Steven Pressfield


----------



## Catatonik (Dec 3, 2007)

Just finished off Steven Pinkers *The Language Instinct: How the Mind Creates Language*, and I would recommend it to anyone with intelligence who appreciates the power spoken and written word possess and wish to understand them more.

Beautifully written, linguistically sly and captivating, charming and mind altering.


----------



## colours (Dec 4, 2007)

Just finished *TTYL*.

It was just a fun read, it's basically all in IM format


----------



## Lord Jure (Dec 4, 2007)

The Fest for Crowns by George R. R. Martin.

If you like Tolkien, you are gona adore Martin.


----------



## vanh (Dec 4, 2007)

Ben Hur by Lew Wallace.

also half way through "Dance dance dance" by Haruki Murakami .


----------



## PornStoreClerk (Dec 4, 2007)

guide to getting it on..
Read it atleast 1-2 times every 3 months. other than that... 
Dangerous Book for Boys.


----------



## Keiryu (Dec 5, 2007)

I just got finished reading Eclipse by Stephanie Meyer. Never thought I'd be so pressed for another book to come out!!


----------



## Denji (Dec 5, 2007)

"White Noise" by Don DeLillo


----------



## tinhamodic (Dec 7, 2007)

Book 2 of the Malus Darkblade series by Dan Abnett and Mike Lee, "Bloodstorm"


----------



## Voynich (Dec 7, 2007)

Twilight and New Moon by Stephenie Meyer. 

Predictable plot, all the cliches available and the vague notion of having read the story before in a much better version, so a literary value of zero. But god, I've been devouring them. Most delicious sin I've commited in ages.


----------



## dangoyummy (Dec 7, 2007)

don quixote. it's long, but funny.


----------



## Jibril (Dec 7, 2007)

The Gospel of Gods and Crocodiles by Elizabeth Stead - I seriously picked it up for no real reason aside from needing something to read, and ended up loving it.  It introduces each character and their background and incorporates them into the overall story quite creatively.


----------



## Amuro-ro-ro (Dec 8, 2007)

As *recently* as can be?

_The Red Tent_, by....


----------



## Adachi (Dec 9, 2007)

Animal Farm by George Orwell.


----------



## Fang (Dec 9, 2007)

Warhammer 40,000 - Soul Drinkers Omnibus, Grey Knights, Horus Rising, False Gods, Galaxy at War, Flight of the Eisenstien.

Star Wars Expanded Universe - Rogue Squadron & Wedge's Gamble.


----------



## Lien (Dec 13, 2007)

Peony in Love by Lisa See. 

An interesting book which has allowed to understand why sometimes my parents are like that about ancestors and the sorts.


----------



## Honzou (Dec 13, 2007)

Xenocide by  Orson Scott Card


----------



## tinhamodic (Dec 13, 2007)

Book 3 of the Malus Darkblade series bye Dan Abnett and MIke Lee, "Reaper of Souls"


----------



## Morwain (Dec 13, 2007)

The Human Stain by Philip Roth


----------



## Sawako (Dec 13, 2007)

The Lovely Bones by... someone. Too lazy to go check. Good book.


----------



## sugarcookie4292 (Dec 13, 2007)

The Descent by Jeff Long.


----------



## Morwain (Dec 14, 2007)

The Epic of Gilgamesh....I reread it once again...


----------



## Mashiro (Dec 15, 2007)

pendragon is not about a pen or a dragon!!!!!!thay havnt evn sayed pen or dragon in any of the books!!!its outrageous!


----------



## Lo$tris (Dec 17, 2007)

Lover Awaken by Ward. It was the third novel in the Black Dagger Brotherhood series and so far the best!! This is my 2nd fave vampire novel after twilight


----------



## Lo$tris (Dec 17, 2007)

Keiryu said:


> I just got finished reading Eclipse by Stephanie Meyer. Never thought I'd be so pressed for another book to come out!!



I totally understand what you mean. I am dying for the fourth book!!


----------



## Freiza (Dec 17, 2007)

The Epic of Gilgamesh


----------



## Fang (Dec 17, 2007)

Horus Heresy - Horus Rising, False Gods, Galaxy in Flames, Flight of the Eisenstien, Fulgrim, Descent of Angels.


----------



## Leraine (Dec 17, 2007)

A song of Ice and Fire after months and months, and months, months, months... Wish, school wouldn't keep me so busy.


----------



## variousart (Dec 17, 2007)

Philip Pullman - "The Subtle Knife"


----------



## Morwain (Dec 17, 2007)

The Metamorphosis of Ovid


----------



## tinhamodic (Dec 19, 2007)

Book 4 of the Malus Darkblade saga "Warpsword" by Dan Abnett and Mike Lee


----------



## Pan-on (Dec 19, 2007)

just finished re-reading his dark materials so i could read Lyras Oxford which I bought, im now reading battle royale , which im liking. its very easy to read and very good so far though i already know what happens since iv seen the film and read the manga


----------



## Wolfy (Dec 21, 2007)

Quite a few actually.

*The Golden Compass* - Phillip Pulman
*The Subtle Knife* - Phillip Pulman
*The Amber Spyglass* - Phillip Pulman
*The White Knight* - Jim Butcher
*I Am America* - Stephan Colbert


----------



## tinhamodic (Dec 22, 2007)

Final book of the 1st Malus Darkblade saga. Book 5 "The Lord of Ruin" by Dan Abnett & Mike Lee. Bloody good, and I mean really bloody! Can't wait for the next Malus Darkblade installment!


----------



## Halo (Dec 22, 2007)

_Domestic Devils, Battlefield Angels_ by Barbara Cutter
_The British Atlantic World 1500-1800_ edited by David Armitage and Michael Braddick


----------



## reject28 (Dec 23, 2007)

just finished reading dracula by bram stoker and catch 22


----------



## Zaru (Dec 23, 2007)

_Persepolis _from Marjane Satrapi.


----------



## Neptune (Dec 25, 2007)

Madame Bovary by Gustave Flaubert


----------



## Lo$tris (Dec 26, 2007)

"The Flame and the Flower" which started good but got predictable towards the end.


----------



## Batman (Dec 27, 2007)

God is Dead - a fiction by Raon currie jr. . . pretty good.


----------



## Fang (Dec 27, 2007)

I, Lucifer (again) and of course, Darth Vader - Rise of the Sith.


----------



## hooty mc hoot (Dec 27, 2007)

The dark  Bones


----------



## slewy (Dec 27, 2007)

David Landes, "The Wealth and Poverty of Nations"
amazing book.


----------



## Neptune (Dec 27, 2007)

The Best American Essays 2007


----------



## ViolentlyHappy (Dec 27, 2007)

*Kira Kira* and* Weedflower* by Cynthia Kadohata


----------



## Trov (Dec 27, 2007)

Most of the books I've finished reading have largely been non-fiction.
The last one being _He talk like a white boy_ By Joseph C. Phillips. I found it a nice read. Now I need a new book.


----------



## Celebrianna (Dec 28, 2007)

Bleak House by Charles Dickens was the last novel I read because I just finished reading the Naruto manga, Part 1 series, and Rurouni Kenshin manga - entire series.


----------



## Dattebayo-chan (Dec 28, 2007)

I just finished Eragon by Christopher Paolini . . . 

It was a nice read, really, but I have read better. It could tell that he had started it when he was young because he made interesting storylines that he didn't follow up on. Nice book, but I probably won't read it again.


----------



## Senyth (Dec 29, 2007)

Kingdom of Dreams - Judith McNaught

 You'd enjoy it if you like Historical Romance books.


----------



## Morwain (Dec 29, 2007)

The Divine Comedy by Dante


----------



## Levithian (Dec 29, 2007)

*Mirror,mirror...*


----------



## Chatulio (Dec 30, 2007)

Captains Fury by Jim Butcher


----------



## Fang (Dec 30, 2007)

Star Wars - Legacy of the Force: Fury.

Star Wars - Hard Contact.


----------



## xingzup19 (Dec 30, 2007)

Cat And Mouse by James Patterson.


----------



## Tyrael (Dec 30, 2007)

Morwain said:


> The Divine Comedy by Dante



Any good? I'm thinking about giving it a look myself, found it lying about my house the other day.

I have just finished the Neuromancer and it was rather good, if weird and confusing, not a prose style I have come across before either.


----------



## Dream Brother (Dec 30, 2007)

Reading _Paradise Lost_ again for a 4000 word essay.

Good poem, but God, I hate essays.


----------



## tinhamodic (Dec 31, 2007)

Gateway by F. Paul Wilson


----------



## Cair (Jan 1, 2008)

Dream Brother said:


> Reading _Paradise Lost_ again for a 4000 word essay.
> 
> Good poem, but God, I hate essays.



Christ, 4000 words? Hardcore. 


Twilight by Stephanie Meyer


----------



## KakU Camui (Jan 1, 2008)

Eclipse by Stephanie Meyer.
(that is a freakin' long book)


----------



## Hope (Jan 4, 2008)

Torey Hayden - Somebody elses kids. Good book.


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Jan 4, 2008)

I've recently finished Deadhouse Gates from the Malazan series by Steven Erikson.


----------



## Ulfgar (Jan 4, 2008)

False Gods By Graham McNeil. it is the Second book of the Horus Heresy.


----------



## xingzup19 (Jan 5, 2008)

Not A Penny More, Not A Penny Less by Jeffrey Archer.


----------



## colours (Jan 5, 2008)

*Extremely Loud & Incredibly Close* by Jonathan Safran Foer

Probably one of the best books I've ever read.


----------



## Darth Judicar (Jan 5, 2008)

Fury by Aaron Allston (Star Wars LOTF novel)

Next up is Republic Commando: True Colors.


----------



## Rukia (Jan 5, 2008)

Drop Dead Gorgeous written by Heather Graham.  (Not the actress, lol.)


----------



## Kikumo Tsukino (Jan 5, 2008)

Recently I finished Sense and Sensibility by Jane Austen


----------



## Fang (Jan 5, 2008)

I,Jedi by Michael Stackpole.


----------



## drache (Jan 5, 2008)

The Innocent Mage
The Awakened Mage
For A Few Demons More
No Humans Involved
Captain's Fury
Rebel Fay

*all in the last week*


----------



## Aircraftman (Jan 6, 2008)

I've just finished reading _the godfather_ by Mario Puzo - I've never seen the trilogy but this novel is amazing  . 

And i've started reading Michel Strogoff in order to improve my skills in french.


----------



## Assassin of the Wind (Jan 6, 2008)

I've just reread 1984 by George Orwell and The Catcher in the Rye by J.D. Salinger. I'm just starting to read Fahrenheit 451. (I forgot the author's name)


----------



## maStneliS (Jan 6, 2008)

The Harry Potter Series. I don't like the movies, but I like the books.


----------



## FurryPuzzle (Jan 6, 2008)

The Golden Compass - Philip Pullman
The Apocalypse Battle - Eduardo Spohr


----------



## tgre (Jan 6, 2008)

Man in the Iron Mask - Alexandre Dumas

The Sigma Protocol - Robert Ludlum

The Moscow Vector - Robert Ludlum


----------



## 'REDHAIRED' SHANKS (Jan 9, 2008)

Me about to finish Reapers Gale(Book 7 of A Tale of Malazan Book of the Fallen) by Steven Erikson 

He is the best !!!!!


----------



## Gurbik (Jan 9, 2008)

The passion Dream book

one of the best books ive read recently.


----------



## tgre (Jan 9, 2008)

Robert Muchamore's Class A

Part of the CHERUB series, a nice read but meant for teens... not very sophisticated.


----------



## tinhamodic (Jan 11, 2008)

F. Paul Wilson "Infernal"


----------



## Freiza (Jan 11, 2008)

Catch-22                            .


----------



## Genive (Jan 11, 2008)

_Things Fall Apart_ by Chinua Achebe

Really good. Feels like a simple read, but is sooo much more.
and

_Anna Karenina_ by Leo Tolstoy

I hate Vronsky. Really. But that's what makes a book good, that I have characters I love and hate and want to see happy and not. Best novel ever written? I wouldn't go that far, but it was great, give you that.

Getting ready to read _Lolita_. Has anyone read it too? It's pretty popular. Any suggestions?


----------



## furious styles (Jan 11, 2008)

Genive said:


> _Things Fall Apart_ by Chinua Achebe
> 
> Really good. Feels like a simple read, but is sooo much more.
> and
> ...



two fantastic choices there. 

i finished "the key" by junichiro tanizaki last night. fascinating look into the paradigms of married life in japan (albeit years ago). very vulgar and totally gripping.


----------



## Fang (Jan 12, 2008)

Path of Destruction - I, Lucifer - Final Prophecy.


----------



## Kisame. (Jan 12, 2008)

animal farm


----------



## Nakor (Jan 13, 2008)

golden fool by robin hobb


----------



## Wolfy (Jan 13, 2008)

*Half the Blood of Brooklyn* - Charlie Huston
*The Gunslinger: Dark Tower I* -  Stephan King
*The Drawling of the Three: Dark Tower II* - Stephan King


----------



## The Pink Ninja (Jan 13, 2008)

*The Demolished Man* by Alfred bester.

Awesome right up until then end where it falls apart _horribly_

*Ubik* by Phillip K Dick

Although the prose was a bit... weak in odd spots it was still a great book and it's clever and unconvetional story has made me question my own writing as being too plain.

*Scar Night* by Alan Campbell

Ace fantasy story, ranks only behind Hobb and GRRM. Even has Angels that don't suck which I didn't think was possible 

*Currently reading "I am Legend"*


----------



## ghstwrld (Jan 13, 2008)

I'm currently binging on Agatha Christie's body of work; I just finished The A.B.C. Murders.


Hercule Poirot is dreamy.


----------



## tinhamodic (Jan 15, 2008)

F. Paul Wilson's "Midnight Mass"


----------



## Mojim (Jan 15, 2008)

The Secret


----------



## Perverse (Jan 15, 2008)

The Lies of Locke Lamora by Scott Lynch


----------



## Wolfy (Jan 16, 2008)

*The Waste Lands: Dark Tower III* - Stephen King


----------



## tinhamodic (Jan 17, 2008)

The Codex by Douglas Preston


----------



## Chevaux (Jan 18, 2008)

The Sparrow~ Mary Doria Russel
Queen of the South~ Arturo Perez Reverte
Divine Secrets of the Ya-Ya Sisterhood~ Rebecca Wells


----------



## Happosii (Jan 18, 2008)

The vampire Chroincales: Voume 1 and 2 

As well as King Breaker King Maker.


----------



## graysocks (Jan 18, 2008)

Just finished reading I Am Legend. Fantastic book, decided to read it after enjoying the film. Must say i wasn't expecting it to be so different!


----------



## Happosii (Jan 18, 2008)

graysocks said:


> Just finished reading I Am Legend. Fantastic book, decided to read it after enjoying the film. Must say i wasn't expecting it to be so different!



Yeah i read that before i saw the movie, I liked how both of them where done.


----------



## Kage no Yume (Jan 18, 2008)

The books I've read within the last month or so:

-*The Godfather*:  Really an incredible novel...now I just have to see the movies.

-*Brave Story*:  A very entertaining and thought provoking read.  Read the book before taking a look at the anime or manga because from what I've seen of the other mediums some of the novel's originality was smothered by the usual shounen cliches.

-*Vampire Hunter D:  The Rose Princess*:  If you haven't started reading this series, do so now.  It's leagues above the anime, although the manga seemed pretty faithful albeit lacking a large amount of detail and backstory.


----------



## JustPimpin (Jan 21, 2008)

HARRY POTTER SERIES =}


----------



## Gurbik (Jan 21, 2008)

The english patient


----------



## xingzup19 (Jan 22, 2008)

The Fourth Estate by Jeffrey Archer.


----------



## Bonten (Jan 22, 2008)

The Doors of Perception - Aldous Huxley

Was pretty interesting, not as long as I'd imagined though, mainly talking about his experience on Mescalin. Probably good for a long journey as you can finish it in a few hours.


----------



## Namin? (Jan 22, 2008)

*I just finished The Alchemist. Great book.*


----------



## Mori` (Jan 22, 2008)

the picture of dorian gray


----------



## Ayana (Jan 22, 2008)

Walkers by Graham Masterton


----------



## Morwain (Jan 23, 2008)

The Eagle's Prophecy by Simon Scarrow


----------



## Muse (Jan 26, 2008)

The Luxe by someone i dont remember....it was good


----------



## tinhamodic (Jan 28, 2008)

The treasure of Khan by Clive Cussler


----------



## tinhamodic (Jan 28, 2008)

Also just finished Stone Cold by David Baldacci, excellent book!


----------



## _allismine_ (Jan 28, 2008)

The most recent book I read was _Angels and Demons_ by Dan Brown, after reading _The Da Vinci Code_ first by mistake. xD

Next, I'm going to tackle _The Shawshank Redemption_ because the film adaptation is absolutely marvelous.


----------



## Nakor (Jan 28, 2008)

Fools Fate by robin hobb.

finally finished up the farseer trilogy and its sequel, the tawny man trilogy. very good writing by hobb and a wonderful ending.


----------



## Lumineon (Jan 28, 2008)

Recently finished _Othello_ for my English class.  I started _A Tale of Two Cities_ on the side.  Expecting to have this finished by the end of the week.


----------



## San Juan Wolf (Jan 29, 2008)

"The Castle of Otranto" by Horace Walpole.


----------



## Mojo (Jan 29, 2008)

Any Way You Want It - Kathy Love


----------



## Karmaxx (Jan 31, 2008)

Currently reading _To kill a mockingbird_ by Harper Lee almost done.


----------



## Dream Brother (Jan 31, 2008)

fireball said:


> Fools Fate by robin hobb.
> 
> finally finished up the farseer trilogy and its sequel, the tawny man trilogy. very good writing by hobb and a wonderful ending.



Agreed, I loved that series. Have you tried her _Liveship_ series? Some argue that it's her best work.



> Recently finished Othello for my English class.



What did you think? Iago rocks.


----------



## Lonely Soul (Feb 1, 2008)

Roswell High volumes 1-3 by Melinda Metz
The t.v. series (_Roswell_) is very different from the books, but I still like both the books & the t.v. series. X}


----------



## tinhamodic (Feb 1, 2008)

Secret Prey by John Sandford


----------



## Lee (Feb 1, 2008)

i have almost finished it only a few pages to go but the book is "Eldest"


----------



## Sagara (Feb 1, 2008)

The Innocent Man-John Grisham


----------



## tinhamodic (Feb 2, 2008)

The Eleventh Commandment - Jeffrey Archer


----------



## Lonely Soul (Feb 3, 2008)

Finished Roswell High volume 4 by Melinda Metz yesterday, and now I'm starting on volume 5.


----------



## Ulfgar (Feb 3, 2008)

House of Chains by Steven Erikson, Book 4 of Malazan Book of the Fallen.


----------



## Ruri (Feb 3, 2008)

Life of Pi by Yann Martel.  Despite wanting to read for some time, I've only finally gotten past my laziness and picked it up.  I'm so glad I did - this book is a gem.


----------



## sunshine and gasoline (Feb 3, 2008)

I finally got around to reading _Persuasion_ and _Pride & Prejudice_ by Jane Austen last week and they were brilliant. Now underway of reading_ Emma_.


----------



## crazymtf (Feb 3, 2008)

Finish the third book for dresden files, now I'm ready the first book for "A song of fire and ice"


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Feb 3, 2008)

Ulfgar said:


> House of Chains by Steven Erikson, Book 4 of Malazan Book of the Fallen.



You're one book ahead of me.  I just recently finished Memories of Ice.


----------



## Kikumo Tsukino (Feb 3, 2008)

I have just finished reading *"The Last Battle"* by _C.S. Lewis_. I'm actually quite happy that I have because I've officially finished reading the *"Chronicles of Narnia"* series, about time since it took me quite awhile, not only because I had to find the books but because others books got my attention and I ended reading those instead of finishing the CoN books >>


----------



## Prendergast (Feb 3, 2008)

Ruri said:


> Life of Pi by Yann Martel.  Despite wanting to read for some time, I've only finally gotten past my laziness and picked it up.  I'm so glad I did - this book is a gem.



omg, i agree with you! the beginning of the book made me feel really lazy to finish, and then part two struck.  i was definitely happy that i overcame my laziness and finished the novel.
 orange juice 



I finished The Alchemist by Coelho a couple days ago. it was pretty preachy, so i didn't really like


----------



## Ruri (Feb 3, 2008)

Kikumo Tsukino said:


> I have just finished reading *"The Last Battle"* by _C.S. Lewis_. I'm actually quite happy that I have because I've officially finished reading the *"Chronicles of Narnia"* series, about time since it took me quite awhile, not only because I had to find the books but because others books got my attention and I ended reading those instead of finishing the CoN books >>


Congrats on finishing the series. =)  "The Horse and His Boy" was always my favorite, though I didn't really enjoy the later books.



KillerFan said:


> omg, i agree with you! the beginning of the book made me feel really lazy to finish, and then part two struck.  i was definitely happy that i overcame my laziness and finished the novel.
> orange juice


Orange Juice was awesome. T__T  The whole book is written in such an fun, engaging style that I just couldn't put it down.  It's definitely the most creative story I've read in long time. =D


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Feb 3, 2008)

Just finished Anansi Boys by Neil Gaiman, which I think is his best novel yet. I'm currently reading The Terror by Dan Simmons and Boomsday by Christopher Buckley.


----------



## Lonely Soul (Feb 4, 2008)

I got done with Roswell High volume 5. Now I need to somehow find the rest of the books. D:


----------



## testxxxx (Feb 4, 2008)

I finished the glass mengerie just recently.


----------



## HiNaTaRoX! (Feb 5, 2008)

I read a book recently named 'A Piece of Cake' by Cupcake Brown. It's a memoir, which I don't usually read, but I thought that it was quite good. The way she told her experiences were fantastic and it's a great story for all of those whom want a story where someone fights against the odds.

I don't think that this book actually has a genre; I'm not sure, though. Anyways, I recommend it.


----------



## Wolfy (Feb 5, 2008)

*Wizard and Glass: Dark Tower IV* - Stephen King
*Wolves of Calla: Dark Tower V* - Stephen King
*Song of Susannah: Dark Tower VI* - Stephen King


----------



## Parallax (Feb 5, 2008)

I recently finished "No Country For Old Men" By Cormac McCarthy.  It's an amazing book and I recommend you all to see the movie as well.


----------



## Rinnegan (Feb 5, 2008)

Hmmm, recently? As far as I can remember, the novel "A Passage to India" by EM Forster and a book on Chinese linguistics. Also several books on WWII


----------



## Ema Skye (Feb 5, 2008)

_Deep Dream Of The Rainforest_ just finished it an hour ago, had to read for school


----------



## tinhamodic (Feb 8, 2008)

Run before the wind - Stuart Woods

Synopsis - Young man takes a leave of absence from college and goes to Ireland to "get his head straight" and learns a thing or two about others and himself.


----------



## Genive (Feb 8, 2008)

Finished about two hours ago "Of Mice and Men" by Steinbeck.
Really super good.
Now, for Thoreau...


----------



## vervex (Feb 9, 2008)

Métaphysique des Tubes, Amélie Nothomb.
(translated version: The character of Rain)

Excellent book. Amélie Nothomb surely is one great European author. She has a very simple yet funny way of telling her stories in all sincerity. Read and you'll understand  She's the writer of the winning book Stupeur et Tremblements (Fear and Trembling).


----------



## Catatonik (Feb 9, 2008)

So yesterday, I finished (end-notes excluded) *Richard Dawkins *- _The God Delusion_. 

I am struggling to find the words to express the respect I have gained for Dawkins after finishing this book.

Like many around, much of my opinion of Dawkins was based on quotations of his works, rather then the full works themselves, leading to an image of Dawkins as an antagonistically, sterile proponent of a new Athiest Inquisition in the halls of science.

Never the less, despite the image I had, I required myself to read the book to allow my mind to explore the opposite view of another brilliant man, *Francis S Collins *, whose book _The Language of God _I recommended strongly (and still do) to people of intelligence and open-minds.

With tha in mind, I opened up what I can only be described as a mental Maelstrom.

Dawkins carries himself with an intelligence, wit and passion that bely this Inquisitorial imagery somehow draws.

On a number of points through out this passionate cry for humanity, I disagree with him, sometimes quite strongly, but he never fails to present his points eloquently, sharply and with an intensity that reaches through the ink.

If you consider yourself an intelligent person, regardless wether you are Christian, Muslim, Buddhist, Pastafarian, *ED!*ot, Agnostic or Atheist, you need to make a little time in your life to read this, and allow Richard a chance to stimulate your mind. 

Seriously, do your brain a favour and try. It is a fun read, that is hard to put down, and includes any number of moments that will stir your thoughts and expand your outlook. If you have ever valued the advice I offer, then I cannot recommend grabbing both afore-mentioned books more, your brain, soul and ego will benefit greatly from the questions and ideas they bring.

Between the two of them you will find *ED!*sm, wearing a pair of red and green sun-glasses and grinning mischeviously.

That feeling when a part of your mind clicks open...is one of those sensations I strive for...


----------



## tinhamodic (Feb 11, 2008)

John Grisham - Playing for Pizza, an appropriate book after Super Bowl and all!


----------



## Apocalypse_Now (Feb 11, 2008)

Sula by Toni Morrison. Super good.


----------



## HedKandi (Feb 11, 2008)

Devil’s Cub – Georgette Heyer

If you like Jane Austen, then you’ll love Heyer.


----------



## Nakor (Feb 11, 2008)

child of a dead god by Barb Hendee and J.C. Hendee

good ending to a good series. if you like fantasy stories about vampires and elves


----------



## Snow (Feb 12, 2008)

I just finished Prey by Michael Crichton last night.


----------



## San Juan Wolf (Feb 12, 2008)

"Undine" by Friedrich de la Motte Fouqu?e

Online at:

The embarsing NIE report.


----------



## Enter Shikari (Feb 12, 2008)

Catcher in the rye


----------



## Lo$tris (Feb 12, 2008)

Hawksong by Amelia Atwater-Rhodes, though not the best, I loved the book. Maybe if had been aimed at older readers, it would have been a master piece for me.


----------



## Zaru (Feb 12, 2008)

Heinrich Böll - Die Verlorene Ehre der Katharina Blum.

Had to read it for german class.


----------



## Morwain (Feb 12, 2008)

Head Games by Mariah Fredericks


----------



## cbfunky (Feb 14, 2008)

I'm right in the middle of my beloved Wing Commander selection once again, so the last one I finished was End Run. 

You just need a little geekdom every now and then


----------



## tinhamodic (Feb 15, 2008)

Jonathan Kellerman - Survival of the fittest

Synopsis - 2 detectives and a child psychologist investigates serial murders of handicapped persons


----------



## kakashi00105 (Feb 15, 2008)

i've finished stones in water and death note vol.7 recently


----------



## ArAshI-sensei (Feb 15, 2008)

Some school books, and HP7.


----------



## Auraya (Feb 16, 2008)

Alone by Lisa Gardner. It was recommended to me by the school librarian but honestly, I didn't like it that much and pretty much guessed the ending.


----------



## San Juan Wolf (Feb 16, 2008)

"Rehersals for oblivion act 1"-pastiches for R.W.Chambers "The King in Yellow" (first published 1895)


----------



## sheena (Feb 16, 2008)

um twilight
newmoon
ecliepes
midnight
and two more that i can't remeber


----------



## 'REDHAIRED' SHANKS (Feb 17, 2008)

Reread Deadhouse Gates, the second book in the "Tale of the Malazan Book of the fallen" by Steven Erikson

loved it even more the second time around ...


----------



## San Juan Wolf (Feb 17, 2008)

whats it about    ?


----------



## destroy_musick (Feb 17, 2008)

i finished re-reading I Have No Mouth and I Must Scream again yesterday (only a short-story) still gives me chills

Link is the sig if you're interested


----------



## Cair (Feb 17, 2008)

Macbeth for a school project.


Last time, guaranteed.


----------



## Freija (Feb 17, 2008)

Prince Caspian  in good time for the movie to release


----------



## San Juan Wolf (Feb 17, 2008)

destroy_musick -I read that one too.The ending is good,though there are a few excesive things.


----------



## Juubi (Feb 17, 2008)

I just got finished rereading the final Harry Potter book for the umpteenth time, lol.


----------



## San Juan Wolf (Feb 17, 2008)

"The Man who went too far" by E.F.Benson.A short story,but nonetheless-


----------



## Gentleman (Feb 18, 2008)

I just got done with A Journey to the Center of the Earth by Jules Verne, it's hard to believe all the things he was able to predict considering he lived in the 1800s.


----------



## hearts (Feb 18, 2008)

The sweet far thing by libba bray

it was amazing (very chicky though)
read the gemma doyle series.


----------



## Shinigami-Isshin (Feb 18, 2008)

I just finished Sputnik Sweetheart by Haruki Murakami. I guess you can call it a mystery. But, without all the clues and who dunnit jazz. Its very much about love and losing your best friend. short 200 pager.

RECOMMENDED TO EVERYONE A++++++++


----------



## Neptune (Feb 18, 2008)

Middlemarch by George Eliot


----------



## San Juan Wolf (Feb 18, 2008)

"The Rime of the Ancient Mariner" by Samuel Taylor Coleridge.


----------



## Nero (Feb 18, 2008)

'Tralie Vader' its a classic piece of dutch literature of the traumatic causes of Autswitz after the war under the Jewish Dutch survivors


----------



## San Juan Wolf (Feb 18, 2008)

"Ceaseless Ghost" or whichever would be the english title,by Hearn.


----------



## Kyrou (Feb 19, 2008)

The book i finished just within a few days, was Twilight by Stephenie Meyer. Man what a absolutly addictive book. from the first page, you are swept into the story, and you cant stop reading at all anymore. The Storie about Bella and Edward is sooo romantic and sweet. I am sure not to be the only one who write such description about the book, as i do now 
But i really mean it, the book is sooo awsome :bigsmile


----------



## Nero (Feb 19, 2008)

THe Candleman,it's  such a boring book! i had to make a summary of it for english.


----------



## Neptune (Feb 20, 2008)

"Of Mice and Men" by John Steinbeck


----------



## San Juan Wolf (Feb 21, 2008)

"The Horror Horn" by E.F.Benson,"The Spook House" and "The Suitable Surroundings ",both by Ambrose Bierce,


----------



## Tiger (Feb 21, 2008)

"Duma Key" Stephen King.

I wasn't expecting greatness, but it was way better than I could have ever thought.


----------



## Nakor (Feb 21, 2008)

star wars. darth bane: path to destruction


----------



## Kyon (Feb 21, 2008)

_I just finished The Book With No Name by Anonymous. (lol)

It was an epic read from start to finish._


----------



## OMG! Dj (Feb 22, 2008)

Well, i just finished Crispin, and a bunch of Horrible Harry books, lol dont ask they were on my book shelf from when i was a kid, im currently reading and almost finished with The Giver, what an amazing book, its keeping me thinking&guessing what happens next, its got to be the best book i have ever read, you should pick up a copy! (:


----------



## Kuwabara (Feb 22, 2008)

I have currently finished reading _Of Mice and Men_ for the 10th time. A classic book I will cherish in my heart forever.


----------



## San Juan Wolf (Feb 22, 2008)

"Woman from a dream" by Wilkie Colins,"Watch by the dead" by Ambrose Bierce and "Fishhead" by Irvin S. Cobb.


----------



## Muse (Feb 23, 2008)

I just finished 'I Am America(And So Can You)' by Stephen Colbert.  It was hilarious


----------



## Wolfy (Feb 23, 2008)

*The Dark Tower: Dark Tower VII* - Stephen King


----------



## Jaded Heart (Feb 23, 2008)

Chicken Soup For the Girls Soul. As alwayz these books always make me appreciate life and what all it has to offer.


----------



## San Juan Wolf (Feb 23, 2008)

"Terrible bridegroom" by Washington Irving.


----------



## pearl_master (Feb 23, 2008)

just finished *Eragon* by *Christopher Paolini* havent seen the movie and i dont entend to.


----------



## San Juan Wolf (Feb 23, 2008)

we'd inevitabely get that sooner or later.

and-mocking The Endless,huh?Lets see how long YOU last.


----------



## delirium (Feb 23, 2008)

Just recently I finished reading Bukowski's Post Office. Incredibly funny book. I also just finished reading a collection of shorts by Haruki Murakami. The last five are just about absolute godwin. After I finished the last story I sat for a minute staring at the cover while feeling like I was in some surreal alternate universe. The stories had taken me somewhere. The writing quieted the noise in my head and I thought to myself, "Those were good stories."


----------



## The Juggernaut (Feb 23, 2008)

Just finished 2 outof the three dune prequel books, and just started the third


----------



## saphyre_bloo (Feb 23, 2008)

that last book i finished was last year, the chocolate war


----------



## Major (Feb 24, 2008)

I just finished reading *A Long Way Gone:Memoirs of a Child Soldier* by *Ishmael Beah*


----------



## San Juan Wolf (Feb 24, 2008)

The Mummy's Foot by Theophile Gautier.


----------



## Kyuubi Whisker (Feb 24, 2008)

_Equal Rites_; currently working on _Mort_.


----------



## Huike (Feb 24, 2008)

Kyuubi Whisker said:


> _Equal Rites_; currently working on _Mort_.



Funny, I'm reading Equal Rites at the moment. Not very far in though. How did you find it compared to The Colour of Magic and The Light Fantastic?

And how are you enjoying Mort?

Last book I finished was South of the Border, West of the Sun by Haruki Murakami. Not bad on the whole, but the ending felt rushed and lazy.


----------



## Huike (Feb 25, 2008)

Well I just finished Do Androids Dream of Electric Sheep? by Philip K. Dick. It's hard to read this book after having seen Blade Runner because you're expectations will likely be very high. In its own right, the book was pretty good. It still looks at what constitutes being 'human'... but just not as well as the film does. I think it's easy to be disappointed with this one, when really it's still an excellent read and ultimately the book that gave birth to Blade Runner.

The biggest let down for me was probably the confrontation between Deckard and the three androids in the flats. Dick sets up a great location but doesn't make the most of it. I thought it would be more epic -- more like the film. These supposedly super-intelligent 'Nexus-6 types' could have put up a more impressive fight, in my opinion.

All in all I enjoyed it though. Definitely recommended. And if you still haven't seen Blade Runner, read this first. It would be interesting to see if the order changes anything.


----------



## San Juan Wolf (Feb 25, 2008)

"What was told by an old nanny" by Gaskel

"The Spider" by Heins Henz Ewers


----------



## tinhamodic (Feb 26, 2008)

Corruption of Blood - Robert Tanebaum

Synopsis - A fictional story about the reopening and reinvestigation into the JFK assassination


----------



## San Juan Wolf (Feb 26, 2008)

Neogtim Perambulans by E.F.Benson


----------



## cloon (Feb 26, 2008)

i recently finished Blood Music by Greg Bear (excellent read if you love sci-fi), and also Phillip K Dick's Third Stigmata of Palmer Eldritch


----------



## San Juan Wolf (Feb 26, 2008)

The Yellow Wallpaper by Charlotte Perkins Gilman


----------



## Lo$tris (Feb 27, 2008)

Kyrou said:


> The book i finished just within a few days, was Twilight by Stephenie Meyer. Man what a absolutly addictive book. from the first page, you are swept into the story, and you cant stop reading at all anymore. The Storie about Bella and Edward is sooo romantic and sweet. I am sure not to be the only one who write such description about the book, as i do now
> But i really mean it, the book is sooo awsome :bigsmile



Wow I like your sig. And totally agree the Twilight trilogy is so addictive that I almost cried when I finished the the 3rd book!!


----------



## San Juan Wolf (Feb 27, 2008)

"A tropical Horror" by William Hope Hodgson.


----------



## Ayana (Feb 27, 2008)

Raped Eyes by Jerzy Szyłak

It's about sexual violence in comics.


----------



## Fang (Feb 27, 2008)

Heir To The Empire by Timothy Zahn.


----------



## San Juan Wolf (Feb 28, 2008)

"The White People" by Arthur Machen.

Anyways,anyone else read Machen?


----------



## delirium (Feb 28, 2008)

I just finished Cat's Cradle. Loved it. Absolutely loved it. Funny though.. I hated it at first. But that's 'cause I chose it as a book to read for class. And so I was reading it with the intent of answering certain questions. I can't read a book like that. I wanna just read and let whatever questions come up instead of actively looking for something that might not even be there.

Once that was out of the way though.. I couldn't put the book down. I ended up finishing it in a day. And what an ending.


----------



## San Juan Wolf (Feb 28, 2008)

_A Torture by Hope _by VILLIERS DE L'ISLE-ADAM.


----------



## Tyrael (Feb 28, 2008)

We by Yevegany Zamyatin-got really confusin' towards the end but was very gd in some of it themes and metaphors.


----------



## tinhamodic (Feb 29, 2008)

The Simple Truth - David Baldacci

Synopsis - A military prisoner unjustly jailed knows a devastating secret that leads to murder and mayhem. Excellent read, highly recommended!


----------



## San Juan Wolf (Feb 29, 2008)

The Weird Violin by Anonymous


----------



## Piece.Of.Peace.16 (Feb 29, 2008)

The Sailor That Fell From Grace With The Sea by Yukito Mishima

That's a must read.


----------



## theshad (Feb 29, 2008)

Rant by Chuck Palahniuk


----------



## Hiroku (Feb 29, 2008)

Cirque Du Freak: The Vampire Prince by Darren Shan.


----------



## Shirayuki-hime (Mar 1, 2008)

Place de la Bastille by Leon de Winter. I need to practice my French more, it's in a terrible state...


----------



## Zaru (Mar 1, 2008)

"Der Kameramörder"

Decent book. It's written in a boring way but that's due to the nature of the final conclusion.


----------



## Major (Mar 1, 2008)

Just finished reading

"Gonzo" a book about the life of Hunter S Thompson.  Introduction by Johnny Depp, written by Jann S Wenner and Corey Seymore.

One of the funniest books I've ever read!!


----------



## isanon (Mar 1, 2008)

first 2 books in the malzalan empire series
first 4 books about artemis fowl

currently reading
fith artemis fowl
first a song of ice and fire
a dan brown book abot a chick in the nsa witch i dont know the english name on


----------



## NudeShroom (Mar 1, 2008)

Tuesdays With Morrie

I cried like a baby.


----------



## kiriospy (Mar 1, 2008)

The Mother ~ Maximo Gorki (Russian 1868-1936)


----------



## ViolentlyHappy (Mar 1, 2008)

Eclipse by Stephenie Meyer.

I didn't end like I thought it would.


----------



## Dave (Mar 1, 2008)

darkly dreaming dexter


----------



## Fang (Mar 1, 2008)

Dark Force Rising.


----------



## Crowe (Mar 1, 2008)

Reaper's Gale a few weeks ago
A Storm of Swords yesterday, though it was a re-read


----------



## FoxSp?r?t (Mar 1, 2008)

ranger apprentice the icebound land


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Mar 1, 2008)

House of Chains about 2 weeks ago.


----------



## Kyuubi Whisker (Mar 2, 2008)

montymike said:


> Funny, I'm reading Equal Rites at the moment. Not very far in though. How did you find it compared to The Colour of Magic and The Light Fantastic?
> 
> And how are you enjoying Mort?



Pratchett himself said that is style didn't fully mature until _Sourcery_, so keep that in mind.  _Mort_ was a better-developed story, in my opinion (aside from the PnJ ending), but I found _Equal Rites_ funnier.

Just picked up _Sourcery._  This is as far as I got in the series before; I wanted to read Shakespeare's Scottish Tragedy before _Wyrd Sisters_.


----------



## FoolyCooly (Mar 2, 2008)

Just finished _The Darkness That Comes Before._ by Bakker, pretty good, maybe not as great as all the hype would make it out to be; it's a little dull.

Before that I read _The Blade Itself_, book one of Joe Abercrombie's The First Law series. A very entertaining read, the characters are reminiscent of Steven Erikson's, but of course it's no where near the same scope in terms of world building and story.


----------



## tinhamodic (Mar 4, 2008)

Blasphemy by Douglas Preston

Synopsis - Scientists create basically a unique gigantic atom smasher to try to discover the mysteries of the universe, and instead make an unusual discovery. Very intriguing and exciting. Highly recommended


----------



## San Juan Wolf (Mar 4, 2008)

A Psychical Invasion by Algernon Blackwood.

And I understand what Lovecraft said about the "profesional ocultism".Stil,the "climax" and the description of the pit at the end are realy worth a read.


----------



## Major (Mar 5, 2008)

Secret Teachings Of All Ages- Manley Hall


----------



## tinhamodic (Mar 7, 2008)

Winter Moon by Dean Koontz

Synopsis - Mysterious events on a remote ranch leads to suspense and terror.


----------



## +Kohana_Ame+ (Mar 7, 2008)

P.S. I love you
Cute Book^^


----------



## Jimin (Mar 7, 2008)

Great Gatsby by F Scott Fitzgerald


----------



## Nakor (Mar 8, 2008)

The Brothers Karamazov by Fyodor Dostoevsky


----------



## Jimin (Mar 9, 2008)

I also recently finished The Scarlet Letter.


----------



## Voynich (Mar 9, 2008)

Enemy of God by Bernard Cornwell. 

I'm kinda looking forward but also dreading reading Excalibur. I foresee no happy ending. D:


----------



## laly (Mar 10, 2008)

Eldest by Christopher Paolini. Loved it. Even if it's true that it shares some similarities with Lord of the Rings and Star Wars, I think the plot is pretty unique and it's very well written. Can't wait for Brisingr to come out!


----------



## Mystique inactive (Mar 11, 2008)

Taming of the Shrew by William Shakespeare.

I didn't think I was going to like it, but as I read on I became more and more intruiged. I admit, I didn't like the Kate's speech at the end, but I liked it in an overall sense. Of course, some of his other plays were better, but it was a good read


----------



## Dango (Mar 11, 2008)

Pride and Prejudice, Vampire Academy, Pureblood, Masquerade, and finally got around to reading Deathly Hallows. 

Deathly hallows wasn't as bad as I thought it'd be, after reading so many dissing reviews from rabid angry fans on livejournal. I thought it decent, actually. 

Pride and Prejudice was chillingly wonderful. Loved it. Good book. Might even be my all time favorite. I've moved on to sense and sensibility, and am reading it currently. 

The rest are.. meh. Chick-lit, vampire-esque books. Nothing too special or extraordinary. No earth-shattering revelation of human life and stuff like that. You get what I mean.


----------



## San Juan Wolf (Mar 12, 2008)

Frankenstein by Mary Shelley.


----------



## halfhearted (Mar 15, 2008)

Just finished "How to Be Good" by Nick Hornby, the author of such gems as "High Fidelity" and "About a Boy" (sadly, known more for the film adaptations than anything else). 

I really enjoyed this very realistic yet comical (oh so dreadfully witty XD) tale, depicting what happens when a woman/doctor/one of the morally righteous even, is forced to deal with the fact that she hates her family life and wants out. Only to have her husband turn from caustic soul killer into kind, caring human being. What causes this "conversion", how the main character deals with the situation and her final life choices are the main premise of the novel. 

All in all, the story was a rather brilliant take on a commonly recurring social theme. I laughed out loud multiple times, and will probably end up recommending it to anyone who can stand bucketloads of down to earth, hilarious cynicism and the uncomfortable feeling of having a few of their own faults lampooned by the book's author.


----------



## Jimin (Mar 17, 2008)

John Steinbeck's Of Mice and Men


----------



## San Juan Wolf (Mar 18, 2008)

"Auriol or the Elixir of Life" by William Harrison Ainsworth.


----------



## TheSixthDeclension (Mar 18, 2008)

Jane Austen's _Persuasion_. Good book. ^^


----------



## Honzou (Mar 18, 2008)

Being by Kevin Brooks


----------



## Wingmay (Mar 18, 2008)

I'm almost done with I Am Legend by Richard Matheson and the one before that was Wolfcry by Amelia Atwater-Rhodes.


----------



## neko-sennin (Mar 19, 2008)

"The Gift of Fear" by Gavin De Becker

It was a very interesting and enlightening read about the darker side of human nature, understanding your own instincts, and how these things can make you safer in your day to day life. It debunks a lot of the paranoia, hysteria, anxiety, and misinformation perpetuated by the media, as well as social myths and denial that hinder rather than help people in dangerous situations.


----------



## Major (Mar 20, 2008)

White Company - Arthur Conan Dyole. A well researched book into mercenary life during the crusades. Sometimes its difficult to understand the context, and on several occasions you are aware of the authors bias due to his own nationality. But still a great piece of historical fiction and one of Arthurs best works.


----------



## Voynich (Mar 20, 2008)

Ursula Le Guin - Wizard of Earthsea

I was slightly dissapointed. Her characters seem so flat and the story just seemed to lack. I like the main outline but it's lacking in details, stories not carefully laid out but kinda raced through. I like woven out adventures with alot of details filled in and layered characters. Really missed that in this book.


----------



## Dream Brother (Mar 20, 2008)

Voynich said:


> Ursula Le Guin - Wizard of Earthsea
> 
> I was slightly dissapointed. Her characters seem so flat and the story just seemed to lack. I like the main outline but it's lacking in details, stories not carefully laid out but kinda raced through. I like woven out adventures with alot of details filled in and layered characters. Really missed that in this book.



People have been suggesting Guin to me for ages, so I went out and got _The Left Hand of Darkness_ quite recently. Only read a few pages so far, but it hasn't really grabbed me at all, just a bit 'meh', really.


----------



## kimidoll (Mar 20, 2008)

'A Separate Peace'  by John Knowles.

Read it for school, failed the tests and stuff on it. 
But I liked it a lot.


----------



## Voynich (Mar 20, 2008)

Dream Brother said:


> People have been suggesting Guin to me for ages, so I went out and got _The Left Hand of Darkness_ quite recently. Only read a few pages so far, but it hasn't really grabbed me at all, just a bit 'meh', really.



I know. It's just not quite there. I'm not a big fantasy fan but people have been recommending her to me cause of her writing style and such. I just find it so bland. I miss the hints of epic. It's really not a good sign when I can easily put away a book midway and not bother with it for days.


----------



## Lo$tris (Mar 21, 2008)

I've read the translation of the Japanese novel The Sound of Waves...good read.


----------



## Sacres (Mar 21, 2008)

I just finished reading A Game of Thrones by George R.R. Martin, the first in his A Song of Ice and Fire series.  It'd been tossed into my pile of 'books my boyfriend wants me to read for him,' and I'm glad I finally waded into the pile.  It's been out for years, so I'm sure quite a few people have read it - but I recommend it for anyone that hasn't.  It's epic fantasy, roughly the size of a small brick (at 800 pages,) but I could barely put it down.  

I love that all the characters are realistic, and believable - and I found myself rooting for people on both sides.  The 'good' and 'evil' lines are heavily blurred in this series - and, as a warning, don't get too attached to anyone.  I love that Martin's not afraid to kill off his characters, it keeps me on my toes.


----------



## halfhearted (Mar 22, 2008)

Sacres said:


> I just finished reading A Game of Thrones by George R.R. Martin, the first in his A Song of Ice and Fire series.  It'd been tossed into my pile of 'books my boyfriend wants me to read for him,' and I'm glad I finally waded into the pile.



I've also had that novel recommended to me in the past, but I always worried that it was going to be less epic and more generic. Good to hear that it's worth the read. XD

--------------------------------

As for my recent conquests, I just finished "Midnight in the Garden of Good and Evil" by John Berendt. This nonfiction book was a strange choice for me, as I'm not one to gravitate to murder mysteries, particularly if they are based on real life events. However, the allure of reading a book set in Savannah, GA (where I live now and grew up an hour or so away from) was enough to check the work out. And, I am so glad that I did. 

At times, taking the gentle tone of the in-depth travel book; at others, highlighted by the charming colloquialisms of what feels like a historical piece; and still others portraying the tense atmosphere of a courtroom drama; this book weaves together the various genres with ease. Every character is vibrant and alive. Pacing rose and fell with a cadence fitting with the Southern tone. All in all, a very enjoyable read and one I recommend to anyone who wants a little taste of high class Georgian crime.

Also, has anyone seen the film? I haven't as of yet, and I'm wondering if it's a good adaptation.


----------



## 'REDHAIRED' SHANKS (Mar 22, 2008)

A Game of thrones is really an epic book ... and really worth a couple of reads at the very least  

GRR Martin is one of the best writers in modern fantasy and argubly the best writer in terms of characters. 

As for me, I have just finished rereading the third book of "A Tale of the Malazan book of the Fallen" called "Memories of Ice"
Genre : Epic Fantasy 
Comments : Epic ... the reread confirmed it's position as the best book I read


----------



## Ryuk (Mar 22, 2008)

The Contender.
It was okay, it wasn't great though.


----------



## Neptune (Mar 23, 2008)

The Stranger by Albert Camus


----------



## nanni (Mar 23, 2008)

Hiroshima by Laurence Yep


----------



## San Juan Wolf (Mar 24, 2008)

"The door of the unreal" by Gerald Biss.


----------



## Taxman (Mar 24, 2008)

Ubik by Philip K. Dick


----------



## tinhamodic (Mar 25, 2008)

The Hammer of Daemons - Ben Counter

Synopsis - A Warhammer 40k novel about the Grey Knights particularly about Justicar Alaric. Very exciting and action packed! A must for Chaos fans!


----------



## Psallo a Cappella (Mar 25, 2008)

kitsch said:


> 'A Separate Peace' by John Knowles.
> 
> Read it for school, failed the tests and stuff on it.
> But I liked it a lot.


 
I read that for AP English; it was an amazing book.

I'm nearly done with _The Sakhalin Collection, _by Robert W. Smith. I'm pretty sure it is a newer book. Set during Cold War period, Soviet Union, following an Air Force OSI who is ensnared in a plot with a Korean woman when she tries to free her captive native families from Sakhalin Island. Better than it looked from just a glance at the cover.


----------



## Cair (Mar 25, 2008)

Romeo and Juliet for school. Kinda hard to understand () but it's good overall.


----------



## Suzuhiko (Mar 25, 2008)

The Da Vinci Code.

Seriously why haven't I read this sooner!

Funnily enough finishing that has made me curious to start The Last Templar, something I bought months ago and for some reason still haven't picked up xD


----------



## nanni (Mar 26, 2008)

Loser by Jerry Spinelli


----------



## Auraya (Mar 26, 2008)

Sense and Sensibility by Jane Austen. Not my first time reading it, but I still like it


----------



## Taxman (Mar 26, 2008)

The Futurological Congress by Stanislaw Lem


----------



## isanon (Mar 26, 2008)

the golden compass


----------



## San Juan Wolf (Mar 26, 2008)

The Golden Pool and The Carpet of Belshasar from Robert W. Chambers


----------



## Suzuhiko (Mar 26, 2008)

Auraya said:


> Sense and Sensibility by Jane Austen. Not my first time reading it, but I still like it



I read that recently too. For some reason I always read Austen over the Christmas holidays xD


----------



## Fang (Mar 26, 2008)

Star Wars - New Jedi Order: Vector Prime.


----------



## tinhamodic (Mar 28, 2008)

Hour Game - David Baldacci


----------



## halfhearted (Mar 28, 2008)

_House Made of Dawn_ by N. Scott Momaday

This was one of those Pulitzer Prize winning books that I always had tossed at me by various anthro majors. But, it was never the kind of war novel that I was terribly interested in, as it's plotline lay in the depicting of a Kiowa Native American coming back from war on the Eurasian continents and trying to deal with regular living once again. And, I'm not a huge fan of PTSD/rehabilitation/etc. stories. However, I've been taking an "Indians from the Plains" class this whole semester, and it finally gave me the urge to read one of the three copies I somehow got given to me as gifts.

I'm glad I did, I guess. It was definitely a good read, but I'm not sure that I would pick up something similar unless I found myself in the mood once again. Although, I do have to admit that I was impressed with Momaday's skill as a writer.


----------



## Kage no Yume (Mar 28, 2008)

Just finished reading _The Elements of Style_ by William Strunk Jr. and E.B. White.

It's a short book, but it contains some of the best advice available for any and all writers.


----------



## Klavіer (Mar 28, 2008)

Noughts and Crosses by Malorie Blackman


----------



## element_fighter (Mar 28, 2008)

The name of the wind by Patrick Rothfuss, pretty good read


----------



## Dragonus Nesha (Mar 28, 2008)

_Dragons of the Dwarven Depths_ by Margaret Weis and Tracy Hickman


----------



## Voynich (Mar 28, 2008)

Art Spiegelman - Maus

Impressive, very very impressive. A must read.


----------



## Tsukiyomi (Mar 28, 2008)

The Golden Compass
The Subtle Knife
and
The Amber Spyglass

I grabbed the whole series on a whim, it was quite enjoyable.


----------



## Dream Brother (Mar 28, 2008)

Tsukiyomi said:


> The Golden Compass
> The Subtle Knife
> and
> The Amber Spyglass
> ...



Great series, isn't it? I thought it was much better than _Harry Potter_.


----------



## Auraya (Mar 28, 2008)

Scarbo said:


> I read that recently too. For some reason I always read Austen over the Christmas holidays xD



I do love Jane Austen. Shame Pride and Prejudice was ruined for me by doing coursework on it.


----------



## tryagain (Mar 28, 2008)

mystery of teh aleph- highly recomneded fro mathematical readers


----------



## Pintsize (Mar 29, 2008)

_The Zombie Survivor Guide_

Bring on the undead, bitches; I'm ready and waiting.


----------



## PradaBrada (Mar 29, 2008)

Halo 3 Manual


----------



## Ema Skye (Mar 29, 2008)

Death Note: Another Note Los Angelus BB Murder Case


----------



## SP (Mar 29, 2008)

A Thousand Splendid Suns by Khaled Hosseini. I liked it, but it wasn't very happy lol


----------



## Dark Aether (Mar 29, 2008)

Warriors: Power of three - Dark River

I never get bored of these books. I can't wait for the next one in April.


----------



## Spy_Smasher (Mar 29, 2008)

Dream Brother said:


> Great series, isn't it? I thought it was much better than _Harry Potter_.


Here I was under the impression that the Lit section was all about Harry Potter and poetic odes to love lost. You learn something new every day.

I just finished _Deliverer_ by C. J. Cherryh. It was quite good but a bit short on plot in comparison to the rest of the series. I can recommend the series, though, without hesitation (the first book was _Foreigner_) and really all of Cherryh's catalog. She is one of the unique voices in the sci-fi genre; managing to combine well-thought-out world-building with intense personal narratives.


----------



## Dream Brother (Mar 29, 2008)

Spy_Smasher said:


> Here I was under the impression that the Lit section was all about Harry Potter and poetic odes to love lost. You learn something new every day.



A handful of months ago you would've been right on the money with that observation -- now, however, I like to think that we're making progress (slow, but progress nonetheless) in staunching the rampant evil of the past. If the LD were a human, he or she would be akin to a drug addict finally entering rehab as of a short while ago.

Whether the rehab works or not is another question entirely, of course.


----------



## Suzuhiko (Mar 29, 2008)

Auraya said:


> I do love Jane Austen. Shame Pride and Prejudice was ruined for me by doing coursework on it.



You did Pride and Prejudice at school >__<?

I would've aced that class.

We did The Lord of the Flies, Of Mice and Men and The Crucible at school. Then at college I did The Handmaid's Tale and The Colour Purple (Lesbians mhmm, I think my teacher was going for a strong feminist theme xD). Still, I never felt like studying ruined any of those books for me, only gave me greater insight ^^


----------



## Proxy (Mar 29, 2008)

Prospero's Daughter, by Elizabeth Nunez (who happens to by my previous college English professor). It's somewhat based off of Shakespeare's "The Tempest." For those who haven't read it, I suggest you do. She's a brilliant author.


----------



## Spy_Smasher (Mar 29, 2008)

Auraya said:


> I do love Jane Austen. Shame Pride and Prejudice was ruined for me by doing coursework on it.





Scarbo said:


> Still, I never felt like studying ruined any of those books for me, only gave me greater insight ^^


Studying has ruined many books for me. Luckily, I've had enough water under the bridge to allow me to rediscover many of them. _1984_ leaps to mind. For the life of me, I can't figure out how I managed to despise it when it was first assigned to me in high school. I must've been a real ass.


----------



## Suzuhiko (Mar 30, 2008)

I suppose it depends on the teacher you have. My second college teacher was an asshole and made me loath The Tempest and Philip Larkin, even though I love most of his poems now. Luckily all my other teachers were brilliant so I enjoyed all of my lessons xD

I'm glad you rediscovered 1984 though, I wish I'd been assigned it in school O:


----------



## Auraya (Mar 30, 2008)

Scarbo said:


> You did Pride and Prejudice at school >__<?
> 
> I would've aced that class.
> 
> We did The Lord of the Flies, Of Mice and Men and The Crucible at school. Then at college I did The Handmaid's Tale and The Colour Purple (Lesbians mhmm, I think my teacher was going for a strong feminist theme xD). Still, I never felt like studying ruined any of those books for me, only gave me greater insight ^^



Yep, was what I got my highest mark on apart from original writing. I think if you study a book you like (or at least used to) it makes you think more about your work

Ah yes Lord of the Flies and The Crucible. Lord of the Flies is actually better after you have studied it, but The Crucible was just generally boring after a while. 



Spy_Smasher said:


> Studying has ruined many books for me. Luckily, I've had enough water under the bridge to allow me to rediscover many of them. _1984_ leaps to mind. For the life of me, I can't figure out how I managed to despise it when it was first assigned to me in high school. I must've been a real ass.



It's good that you rediscovered it. I liked 1984 up to a point, then it just seemed like he got carried away with his own intelligence. I preferred animal farm


----------



## Spazzy (Mar 30, 2008)

Eclipse by Stephenie Meyer.


----------



## Tsukiyomi (Mar 31, 2008)

Dream Brother said:


> Great series, isn't it? I thought it was much better than _Harry Potter_.



Most definitely.  I have a hard time even fondly remembering Harry Potter after the catastrophe the last book was.


----------



## nanni (Mar 31, 2008)

Maniac Mzgee by Jerry Spinelli


----------



## Lo$tris (Apr 2, 2008)

I started reading Bittersweet Revenge thinking it would be a well-written revenge story in ancient Greek time...I couldn't finish the book...it was more of dominant woman and a slave man blah blah blah.


----------



## vervex (Apr 2, 2008)

I just finished the Sandman series...
Damn, it was good!


----------



## Lestat Uchiha (Apr 2, 2008)

I've been reading the books from "Song of Ice and Fire". They are pretty cool.


----------



## drache (Apr 2, 2008)

Lestat Uchiha said:


> I've been reading the books from "Song of Ice and Fire". They are pretty cool.


 
I like them too, but I only read 1 a year.


I just finished A Small Favor by Jim Butcher and holy hell if you enjoy mystery, sci fi, high fantasy or even modern fantasy you need to get started on this series.

You could even jump right in at A Small Favor as each book is largely stand alone (though you'd miss some things, in particular the maturing of the main character). Granted his first couple of books weren't that standout Butcher has definitely gotten better over time.


----------



## isanon (Apr 3, 2008)

his dark materials (the series)


----------



## laly (Apr 5, 2008)

I just finished reading Historias de Diván by Gabriel Rolón. In english it would be something like couch stories... anyway, it was pretty good.


----------



## molco (Apr 5, 2008)

I started on the Harry Potter series not so long ago, I finished "The Prisoner of Azkaban" yesterday I think. I've read the five first books once already, but that was in my mother tongue, Norwegian. Now I'm going English, and it's like approaching them in a completely different point of view 
Actually I'm so hooked that on Thursday instead of go to school I went down to the beach promenade, sat down on my favourite bench with the biggest coffee ever and just read for hours. Ahhh, that's me in a nutshell


----------



## San Juan Wolf (Apr 5, 2008)

The thing from the lake my Eleanor M. Ingram.


----------



## Cloud (Apr 6, 2008)

Odyssey. There was a section where one sentance ran on for 80 pages.


----------



## Major (Apr 7, 2008)

Legend of Drizzt Trilogy. By A Salvatore.


----------



## strongarm85 (Apr 7, 2008)

Cloud said:


> Odyssey. There was a section where one sentance ran on for 80 pages.



Wow, how would that not be a run on sentience?

That would have to be one very complex singular thought. I'm not even sure how you could write a sentence like that and have it make any sort of sense at all.


----------



## Batman (Apr 7, 2008)

Invisible Man, by Ralph Ellison

Truly one of the masters of the enigmatic phrase. Every time I read this book I feel I understand it a little less.


----------



## San Juan Wolf (Apr 7, 2008)

Zanoni by Edward George Earl Bullwer-Lytoon .


----------



## tinhamodic (Apr 7, 2008)

The Camel Club - David Baldacci

Synopsis - A conspiracy club witness a murder that is anything but simple, eventually leading to events that reach a global level. An excellent read and action packed.


----------



## Wolfy (Apr 7, 2008)

*Aliens: Criminal Enterprise* - SD Perry
*Cell* - Stephen King
*Sleepy Head* - Mark Billingham
*Predator: Turnabout* - Steve Perry
*Desperation* - Stephen King


----------



## 'REDHAIRED' SHANKS (Apr 7, 2008)

*Dune*  by Frank Herbert.


----------



## Cair (Apr 7, 2008)

l8r g8r.


----------



## Tyrael (Apr 7, 2008)

'REDHAIRED' SHANKS said:


> *Dune*  by Frank Herbert.



What'd you think of it?


----------



## halfhearted (Apr 7, 2008)

_Memories of Kazakhstan_ by Berta Bachmann

Definitely not the most brutal book that I've ever read about the Stalinist regime, but it was interesting to hear the story from the perspective of a persecuted, female German, one of the least heard voices in that time I would assume. The writing itself was pretty average with the author often choosing to repeat themselves multiple times per section, in order to emphasize their points. All in all, it sort of read like a transcript, in spite of the fact that it was not one. Perhaps this stems from the mostly oral culture that the author appears to have come from/grown up in, seeing as how any reading materials or means of recording were taken from her rather early on by the Russian government due to the fear that such materials might facilitate espionage.

Anyways, I wouldn't call this book an _enjoyable_ read. I also wouldn't suggest it unless any of you have actual interest in the plight of German women in Russia during World War II.


----------



## Jaded Heart (Apr 7, 2008)

Emma by Jane Austen. Although her work was a struggle for me to read, much less understand at first; after reading more of her books I finally found a connection. I really love the basis of all her books and the way she expresses herself. I need to read pride and prejudice.


----------



## Miss_Misery13 (Apr 7, 2008)

About one week ago Dragon's Keep by: Janet Lee Carey, its about a a princess named Rosalind who was "cursed" from birth with a dragon's talon, i highly recommend it, its a fantasic page-turner.


----------



## Lumineon (Apr 7, 2008)

*1984* by George Orwell.

Fascinating book, but the ending was slightly disappointing.  It seemed as though throughout the entire novel, the plot was secular, but still shedded light into Winston's life.  The ending, however, seemed entirely too personal.


----------



## Morwain (Apr 9, 2008)

The Eagle in the Sand-Simon Scarrow and The Curious Incident of the Dog in the Nighttime.


----------



## Neptune (Apr 9, 2008)

i enjoyed the curious incident of the dog... different but interesting


----------



## KamiKazi (Apr 9, 2008)

Brave New World by Aldous Huxley

loved the last few chapters of it.


----------



## exceller (Apr 9, 2008)

"The Kite Runner." A very disappointing book.


----------



## San Juan Wolf (Apr 10, 2008)

Vathek by William Beckford                      .


----------



## Gaara=] (Apr 10, 2008)

An It Girl; Notorious by Cecily von Ziegesar. The second in The It Girl series it was really good. 
And I finished the manga, Gravitation by Murakami Maki. Both were really good.


----------



## San Juan Wolf (Apr 11, 2008)

The Mark of the Beast by Rudyard Kipling.Good,except-calling hindoos "heathen" and saying their gods are just pieces of stone,and the positive ending-I think the guy got of far too easily.


----------



## Jessie (Apr 14, 2008)

last book i read was twilight (re-reading it) Havn't seen any new books that have caught my eye so far


----------



## Fang (Apr 14, 2008)

Space Wolves: Wolf's Honour.


----------



## San Juan Wolf (Apr 14, 2008)

Kwaidan by Lafcadio Hearn                            .


----------



## Lenalee (Apr 14, 2008)

I just finished The Catcher in the Rye today. It was a rather depressing book, even from the start, and it just got more depressing as it went on. It's well-written, though and I can see why people like it. I don't know whether or not I'd recommend it as it depends on the reader's tastes.


----------



## San Juan Wolf (Apr 14, 2008)

could you sumarise it                                     ?


----------



## ShangDOh (Apr 15, 2008)

Artemis Fowl by Eoin Colfer. I wish I had found out about this series sooner...


----------



## San Juan Wolf (Apr 15, 2008)

THE WERE-WOLF by CLEMENCE HOUSMAN 1896


----------



## megaman1998 (Apr 15, 2008)

Harry Potter and the Deathly Hallows.

If Manga chapters count, the beginning of Naruto: Part II.


----------



## Brandt (Apr 15, 2008)

Last book I finished was _Killing Ground: The Canadian Civil War_ (1968) by Bruce Powe. Took me a while to buy this book since it's out of print. An interesting "what if" fiction about Quebec separating from Canada.


----------



## vervex (Apr 15, 2008)

I just finished League of Extraordinary Gentlemen volume 1 and 2. Last week I "finished" Fables (waiting for the next chapter to be out).


----------



## Chee (Apr 15, 2008)

Fahrenhiet 451 and Twilight. ^_^


----------



## tinhamodic (Apr 16, 2008)

The Collectors - David Baldacci

Synopsis - 2nd book involving The Camel Club. A death in the Library of Congress and the death of the U.S. Speaker of the House will lead the Camel Club and an incredible scam artist in a race against time. Highly recommended!


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Apr 16, 2008)

Finished Midnight Tides about a week ago.


----------



## Jaded Heart (Apr 16, 2008)

I finished reading a Book of Poetry by Edgar Allen Poe. He's work is just amazing.


----------



## Jimin (Apr 16, 2008)

I just checked out Hamlet. Pretty good.


----------



## Dementia (Apr 17, 2008)

"On The Road" by Jack Kerouac.  It was pretty good. I like this kind of books.


----------



## n!L (Apr 17, 2008)

I finished _Born Standing Up_ by Steve Martin. He makes me


----------



## tinhamodic (Apr 18, 2008)

Simple Genius - David Baldacci

Synopsis -  3rd book involving private investigators Sean King and Michelle Maxwell. Their PI business is slow and their finances are stretched. Ex-Olympian, ex-secret service Michelle Maxwell seems to be suffering some kind of nervous breakdown making her exhibit some suicidal tendencies. Sean King takes on a case that appears to be suicide on a Camp Peary, a CIA training ground. To top it off the dead person was a brilliant physicist from a nearby private research facility filled with brilliant scientists as well. Typical Baldacci fashion, nothing is as it appears and twists and surprises are aplenty!


----------



## Wolfy (Apr 18, 2008)

*The Regulators* - Stephen King
*Resident Evil 1 - The Umbrella Conspiracy* - S.D. Perry
*Resident Evil 2 - Caliban Cove* - S.D. Perry
*Resident Evil 3 - City of the Dead* - S.D. Perry
*Resident Evil 4 - Underworld* - S.D. Perry
*Resident Evil 5 - Nemesis* - S.D. Perry
*Resident Evil 6 - Code: Veronica* - S.D. Perry
*Resident Evil 0 - Zero Hour* - S.D. Perry


----------



## ninja man (Apr 18, 2008)

eragon and eldest


----------



## fghj (Apr 18, 2008)

So you all think you're so smart with your books eh?


----------



## Morwain (Apr 21, 2008)

Centurian by Simon Scarrow


----------



## Jimin (Apr 21, 2008)

The Catcher in the Rye by J. D. Salinger.


----------



## redhorsemen (Apr 22, 2008)

The Mist-Strphen King.....after seeing to movie I just had to see the book


----------



## Kakuzu (Apr 23, 2008)

_The List of 7_ by Mark Frost.

Just something random that I read for some reason, and it was really good.  I'll read the sequel to it as well.


----------



## croisee (Apr 24, 2008)

_B is for Burglar_ by Sue Grafton. And I'm currently on the hunt for her A-Z series.


----------



## Yakushi Kabuto (Apr 24, 2008)

Recently finished Clive Barker's Mister B. Gone.


----------



## Chee (Apr 24, 2008)

Blood and Chocolate by Annette Klause (I think)
Twilight by Stephanie Meyer


----------



## halfhearted (Apr 26, 2008)

_Chuck Klosterman IV: A Decade of Curious People and Dangerous Ideas_ by Chuck Klosterman. 

Exceedingly enjoyable read. I'm a big fan of Klosterman when he's less literary narrative and more opinion-based article in his writing. And, this book reminded me of my favorite work he's released, _Sex, Drugs, and Cacoa Puffs_, in how he framed each chapter around a specific question followed by his thoughts. The end, unfinished fictional novel portion, was also pretty interesting, and the way the main protagonist acted reminded me a great deal of what I've learned about Klosterman after reading all of his books. 

I would recommend this book and any of Klosterman's works to anyone who enjoys pop culture, has a great fondness for the sharpest of sarcastic/heartfelt wit, and an immunity to the conflict that arises with topics involving sadistic acts of violence (which aren't actually portrayed but just mused upon in a few chapters) or overly amusing but unnecessary footnoting.


----------



## Lord Yu (Apr 29, 2008)

Gardens Of The Moon by Steven Erikson


----------



## Kyon (Apr 29, 2008)

_Submarine by Joe Dunthorne.

This book is made of epic and awesome. That is all that needs to be said. Pick it up if you're in need of a good light-hearted read._


----------



## xingzup19 (Apr 29, 2008)

John Grisham - The Brethren


----------



## Hay-Hay (Apr 29, 2008)

The Art of War.

I love history and my brother recommended it and I loved it.


----------



## Nakor (Apr 29, 2008)

The Thrawn Trilogy by Timothy Zahn
The Jedi Academy Trilogy by Kevin J. Anderson


----------



## tinhamodic (Apr 29, 2008)

Next - Michael Crichton

Synopsis - The dangers of commercializing genetic research, products, and transgenic experiments (mixing genes of different species). Very thought provoking book. Excellent read!


----------



## Kyuubi Whisker (Apr 29, 2008)

_In God We Trust; All Others Pay Cash_ by Jean Shepherd.

Perennial holiday film classic _A Christmas Story_ was based on the first half of this book.


----------



## ViolentlyHappy (Apr 30, 2008)

Frankenstein by Mary Shelley


----------



## Chee (Apr 30, 2008)

The Stand (Uncut) by Stephen King


----------



## Nakor (Apr 30, 2008)

Darth Bane: Path of Destruction



Chee said:


> The Stand (Uncut) by Stephen King



There is an uncut version? That boogles my mind.


----------



## Chee (Apr 30, 2008)

fireball said:


> Darth Bane: Path of Destruction
> 
> 
> 
> There is an uncut version? That boogles my mind.



You bein' sarcastic?


----------



## Nakor (Apr 30, 2008)

Chee said:


> You bein' sarcastic?



Actually, no. It is a book, by Stephen King, why would there be an Uncut version?

Seems like a complete waste to make two versions.


----------



## Batman (Apr 30, 2008)

The Wastelands by Stephen King

I'm still on my way to the dark tower.


----------



## Wolfy (May 1, 2008)

*The Dresden Files: Small Favor* -  Jim Butcher


----------



## Chee (May 1, 2008)

fireball said:


> Actually, no. It is a book, by Stephen King, why would there be an Uncut version?
> 
> Seems like a complete waste to make two versions.



Oh, ok. 

I think there is like 300 or so pages added about the background of the characters, how the plague started, how the characters start to pull together in Boulder and Vegas, and Trashcan man (he's a character in the book, if you haven't read it) gets more story to himself as well.
It's well worth the read, you understand the characters a bit more. ^_^


----------



## Mojo (May 1, 2008)

Revelation: Legacy of the Force, Star Wars Ser. Series #8 by Karen Traviss


----------



## San Juan Wolf (May 1, 2008)

not 100% sure if I already said it:The house of the seven Gables by Nathaniel Hawthorne,The Necromancer from Kahlert.

Today finished "The Dark Chamber" by Leonard Cline and started reading "Lilith" AND "The Temptation of St. Antony"


----------



## KamiKazi (May 1, 2008)

The Stranger by Albert Camus


----------



## San Juan Wolf (May 1, 2008)

Camus-the name seems familiar,could you sumarise it a bit           ?


----------



## Ina (May 1, 2008)

Darkly Dreaming Dexter
It's about a serial killer that kills only other serial killers and it's written from Dexter's pow. Not for people with weak stomaches.
I can't wait to read part2!


----------



## Nakor (May 1, 2008)

Chee said:


> Oh, ok.
> 
> I think there is like 300 or so pages added about the background of the characters, how the plague started, how the characters start to pull together in Boulder and Vegas, and Trashcan man (he's a character in the book, if you haven't read it) gets more story to himself as well.
> It's well worth the read, you understand the characters a bit more. ^_^



Ohh. I see what you mean now. I feel silly . I have not read it. If it adds 300 pages, it must be monsterous. Stephen King books tend to be disgustingly huge to begin with. 



Mojo said:


> Revelation: Legacy of the Force, Star Wars Ser. Series #8 by Karen Traviss



That is awesome! I am currently reading, The Truce at Bakura. What other star wars books have you read? which ones do you recommend the most?


----------



## Anego (May 2, 2008)

The Setting Sun by Osamu Dazai


----------



## halfhearted (May 2, 2008)

_Daughter of the Blood_ by Anne Bishop

I was actually pleasantly surprised by this book. I picked it up on a recommendation by the store clerk a few days ago, mostly because I just wanted him to leave me alone and he hopefully couldn't be too far off base concerning my taste since I'm in there rather regularly. 

Anyways, the book. Some very strong female characters without a forcible feminist agenda in evidence, which is always a plus. And, the author succeeded in being lush and sensual in their writing style without falling prey to the dangers of pretentious purple prose and using fifteen words where one might have been better. Also, it was nice to read a fantasy novel that felt unique in its worldbuilding. Most of the time, I tend to stay away from epic fantasy just because it all ends up reading the same and the characters tend to be more archetypal than anything. This novel was definitely unique and three dimensional in comparison to the average. Reminded me a bit of Jacqueline Carey's Kushiel series, actually, except without all of the sadism and sex.. 

As a note, there was still sadism and sex just not in the same quantity as Carey's novels. And, I would rec this if someone is looking for a worthwhile fantasy read and doesn't mind reading things from a primarily female-based worldview. Also, people who like authors such as Laurell K. Hamilton might find this novel to be an easier, snacklike read as opposed to Hamilton's enjoyable yet undeniable overly sexual prose and extreme wordiness. More substance, less style.

*goes to buy the rest of the books in the _Black Jewels Trilogy_*


----------



## Gillette_Series (May 2, 2008)

Michael Critchton's "Next"

Not as good as Prey or Jurassic Park IMO. The theme of the book is about Bio-engineering -- playing god, etc.


----------



## E∂ward (May 2, 2008)

Twilight - Stephenie Meyer

I recommend you all read it, it is the BEST book in my opinion, trust me!!!


----------



## Neptune (May 2, 2008)

The Golden Notebook by Doris Lessing


----------



## tinhamodic (May 2, 2008)

The King of Torts - John Grisham

A young lawyer gets drawn into the ludicrous practice of tort law. Very good book but was a bit disappointed in the end.


----------



## Lucien Lachance (May 2, 2008)

The Monkey's Fist---William D. Pease


----------



## breakbeat oratory (May 3, 2008)

She by Saul Williams, and that was months ago.

I don't read too often, it's not my main source of information. I'd really like to start reading more, though.


----------



## +Kohana_Ame+ (May 3, 2008)

'Memoirs of a Geisha'
Wonderful^^


----------



## Butō Rengoob (May 3, 2008)

_Eldest by Christopher Paolini._


----------



## JustPimpin (May 3, 2008)

I JUST forgot tht name of the Star Wars book that I just read.... and I just read it like last week. It was somewhere in the time-line just after the 6th movie took place.... Leia's kids were kidnapped, and she was starting to get her Jedi powers  It was great, I also have the next 2 books after the one I just read. Star Wars is so fucking amazing!


----------



## Nakor (May 3, 2008)

JustPimpin said:


> I JUST forgot tht name of the Star Wars book that I just read.... and I just read it like last week. It was somewhere in the time-line just after the 6th movie took place.... Leia's kids were kidnapped, and she was starting to get her Jedi powers  It was great, I also have the next 2 books after the one I just read. Star Wars is so fucking amazing!



I don't think I read that one yet. So I can't help you out with the name. 

However, I just finished The Truce at Bakura by Kathy Tyers. 

Pretty decent book. It got better toward the end and was alittle tough to get through at the beginning.


----------



## Takun21 (May 3, 2008)

The last book I read was The Godfather by Mario Puzi. It was great, but it's already been overshadowed with Sir A. C. Doyle's Adventures of Sherlock Holmes. If anyone thought that Holmes wore a funny pointed hat, smoked a pipe and used a magnifying glass alot, theyd be mistaken. Im only through the first chapter. He's pulled himself out of a cocaine dream (as it is his want to do both that and opium from time to time) and has gone undercover as a hobo to garner information from a woman he's been hired to investigate, who'se blackmailing future royalty with a photo. Not only has he recieved his info, he's already dressed as a poor clergyman and been invited in (prompting Watson to pass a smoekbomb inside the house and raise teh call for fire) so Holmes can watch as she panic'ed and went to retrieve the photo from it's hiding position, fearing to lsoe the most valuable thing in the house to the "fire". Brilliant!


----------



## Aishiteru (May 4, 2008)

Last book I read was Twilight by Stephenie Meyer. The book that's taking over many teenage girls around the world. 

I still have to read the next two books, then the last one coming out in August.


----------



## killinspree42099 (May 4, 2008)

Children of the Mind (Ender, Book 4) - by  Orson Scott Card


----------



## Gary (May 4, 2008)

the shawdow children among the brave .


----------



## tinhamodic (May 5, 2008)

Deep Storm - Lincoln Child

Synopsis - A deep sea oil rig makes a startling discovery. The US military and civilians involved are in a race against time to try to figure out the mysterious discovery. Very tense as the book progresses, keeps you guessing. Excellent read!

Lincoln Child is the other partner of the co-authoring pair with Douglas Preston. I thoroughly enjoy their works and glad that his solo work is just as riveting.


----------



## Jimin (May 6, 2008)

Catcher in the Rye, enjoyed it


----------



## igneus somes (May 6, 2008)

i read the lord of the rings


----------



## halfhearted (May 6, 2008)

_Myth Conceptions_ by Robert Asprin.

Wildly amusing little book that poked fun at Western cultural history, stereotyping and all manner of fantasy-based cliches. Funny for its satirical elements but also very good as a story on its own right. This is my first foray into Asprin's Myth-verse, but I'm excited for more.


----------



## Batman (May 6, 2008)

Wizard and Glass by Stephen King . . getting closer to the tower, but this one made me mad for like the first 350 pages, followed by entertaining acceptance.


----------



## halfhearted (May 8, 2008)

_Guilty Pleasures_ by Laurell K. Hamilton.

This was a reread of an old favorite. I got a craving for badass female protagonists, and Anita Blake is one of the best examples I know. Have yet to decide whether this means I will be rereading the entire series released so far or just until it gets to the point where the books begin to devolve into pretentious pornographic scenes every ten pages and Anita loses 85% of my interest.


----------



## San Juan Wolf (May 9, 2008)

Lilith by George Mac Donald             .


----------



## Genive (May 9, 2008)

_Beloved_ by Toni Morrison

Oh, the life of slaves, really this was a masterpiece.


----------



## Chatulio (May 9, 2008)

_Small favors_ by Jim Butcher


----------



## Chee (May 10, 2008)

To Kill a Mockingbird by Harper Lee


----------



## tinhamodic (May 10, 2008)

The Testament - John Grisham

Synopsis - An incredibly wealthy man nearing the end of his life drafts his final will his ex wives and children and their lawyers are extremely anxious as to what's in the will. Very funny and makes you think about wealth and life.


----------



## yes (May 17, 2008)

Twillght By Stephanie Meyer LOVE that book


----------



## Nakor (May 17, 2008)

The Han Solo Trilogy: The Paradise Snare 
by A.C. Crispin


----------



## Lord Yu (May 17, 2008)

A Clash Of Kings by George RR Martin


----------



## Byakuya (May 17, 2008)

The Digital Fortress by Dan Brown :3


----------



## halfhearted (May 17, 2008)

_Einstein's Dreams_ by Alan Lightman. 

Nice little read, which detailed short vignettes centered around parallel worlds with different laws of time and space (i.e. in one of the worlds, time moved slower at higher elevations). Very interesting concepts shown, although it can get extremely melancholic due to the way time often divides the various characters introduced.


----------



## Serp (May 17, 2008)

_Dime Store Magic_ by Kelley Armstrong.

It being the third in the series of the Women of the otherworld, I would say it was just as good as its too predecessors.


----------



## Hope (May 18, 2008)

Somebody Else's Kids by Torey Hayden.

My mum had just finished reading it, so I decided to pick it up. 
It was good, based on what Torey actually went through being a Special needs teacher.


----------



## KunoichiLouis (May 19, 2008)

Memoirs of a geisha by Arthur Golden

I really like that book. I've read it several times before.


----------



## Batman (May 19, 2008)

Wolves of the Calla _-Book V of the Dark Tower Series-,_ by Stephen King

I found this book to be a tad underwhelming, but still a solid read. The first third was easily 20 times stronger than the middle or end.


----------



## Major (May 20, 2008)

Plato - The Republic


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (May 21, 2008)

hmm i trying to finish reading the historian, but its kinda boring in the beginning
the last book i finished i think was half blood prince, yea i dont read much
but im gonna pick up the discworld series now


----------



## ViolentlyHappy (May 21, 2008)

_Wicked Lovely by *Melissa Marr*_


----------



## Nakor (May 21, 2008)

The Fifth Vial by Michael Palmer


----------



## tinhamodic (May 21, 2008)

The Mask - Dean Koontz

Synopsis - Mysterious girl and mysterious events stir up the lives of 3 people.

Not a bad book, disappointed in the ending though.


----------



## Suzie (May 21, 2008)

The Outsiders by S. E. Hinton


----------



## breakbeat oratory (May 22, 2008)

,said the shotgun to the head by Saul Williams.

Another gem by Saul, I suggest to any and all who would enjoy a short poetry read.

I've also started The Human Touch by Michael Frayn and The Critique of Judgment by Immanuel Kant. I'll be sure to post a short review in this thread when I finish them.


----------



## Dark Aether (May 22, 2008)

Warriors: Power of three - Outcast by Erin Hunter.

Another great installment in the Warriors series. I have to wait until September for the next one though.


----------



## Chee (May 23, 2008)

The Shining by Stephen King

(Great book!)


----------



## RodMack (May 23, 2008)

The Bourne Identity by Bobert Ludlum

I've never seen the Bourne movies but I knew that the movies were based on the books so I decided to read the first one. It was a pretty good read.


----------



## Lien (May 23, 2008)

Purple Hibiscus - Chimamanda Ngozi Adichie

Difficult to get to grips with the Igbo but it's a sweet read.


----------



## ViolentlyHappy (May 23, 2008)

Nobody's Princess by Esther Friesner.


----------



## SP (May 24, 2008)

White Teeth by Zadie Smith


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (May 24, 2008)

Small Favor by Jim Butcher.


----------



## ViolentlyHappy (May 25, 2008)

Ink Exchange by Melissa Marr

(second book to Wicked Lovely)


----------



## halfhearted (May 26, 2008)

_The Harlequin_ by Laurell K. Hamilton

The latest in her _Anita Blake_ series, it was wonderful to see less cliche romance novel scenes as has been her staple in the last few books and more of the kinds of plots that were found at the beginning of the series. Plus, the novel showed how her writing style is obviously still progressing and growing in quality, which is always great to see in any middle-aged author/long series.


----------



## Denji (May 26, 2008)

I just finished _A Game of Thrones_ by George R. R. Martin yesterday.

Simply amazing.

Now, onto _A Clash of Kings_.


----------



## Ashiya (May 26, 2008)

The Road Less Travelled by M.Scott Peck

It's basically a book incorporating psychological themes. Good stuff.


----------



## Major (May 27, 2008)

I just finished reading the *Darkly Dreaming Dexter* trilogy.

So gooooood!!


----------



## Zaru (May 27, 2008)

"Die Gewaltspirale" (translates to "The violence spiral")

A book about the conflict between the western and eastern world


----------



## Nae'blis (May 27, 2008)

Meditations on First Philosophy. Always read either fantasy or philosophy


----------



## halfhearted (May 28, 2008)

_Johnny Got His Gun_ by Dalton Trumbo

Very, almost overly tragic book. At one point, I actually had to put it down, specifically because I needed to break from the novel's world. I'm not sure I could ever rec this book to anyone, and I have no desire to ever pick it back up myself. But, for what it was, the novel was certainly well done. Just a bit too much for my usual tastes, particularly since I'm not a fan of the war genre, in general. ;_;


----------



## Auraya (May 28, 2008)

Nice Girls Finish Last by Sparkle Hayter

It was simply awful. I can't believe I finished it to be honest. It was just really dull and I didn't really like the characters in it , which was the main problem I had with it


----------



## tinhamodic (May 28, 2008)

The Killer Angels - Michael Shaara

Synopsis - Historical fiction about the Battle of Gettysburg. Fascinating and good book but am curious why this book won 1975's Pulitzer for fiction?


----------



## SSJKrillin (May 28, 2008)

halfhearted said:


> _Johnny Got His Gun_ by Dalton Trumbo
> 
> Very, almost overly tragic book. At one point, I actually had to put it down, specifically because I needed to break from the novel's world. I'm not sure I could ever rec this book to anyone, and I have no desire to ever pick it back up myself. But, for what it was, the novel was certainly well done. Just a bit too much for my usual tastes, particularly since I'm not a fan of the war genre, in general. ;_;



one by metallica is based on the movie. check out the movie or at least the music vid. twisted shit.

just read "a handful of dust" by evelyn waugh. decent book. cool ending. not as good as his other book "scoop".


----------



## ShangDOh (May 29, 2008)

A Feast for Crows by George R. Martin

Damn why didn't anyone inform of this series earlier? Now I can't wait for the next one, September can't come soon enough....


----------



## Lord Yu (May 29, 2008)

^You mean November. lol Delays.
Deadhouse Gates by Steven Erikson.

Blew Gardens of the Moon out of the fucking water. Shit was epic. I was promised goodness and was deliver fine candies of kings.


----------



## Girl I don't care (May 29, 2008)

havent read much books recently. finished Utopia, read wuthering heights and great expectaions a while a ago.


----------



## Lien (May 29, 2008)

*Getting Rid of Matthew *- Jane Fallon

Finished it in a day, couldn't put it down. It was just so funny, office bitching and just a day in the life of a home-wrecker with a good heart [eventually].


----------



## Asuto (May 29, 2008)

last book i read was
lord of the rings - fellowship of the ring , 2-3 years ago


----------



## Neptune (May 29, 2008)

_Deception_ by Randy Alcorn


----------



## Denji (May 29, 2008)

ShangDOh said:


> A Feast for Crows by George R. Martin
> 
> Damn why didn't anyone inform of this series earlier? Now I can't wait for the next one, September can't come soon enough....



Damn. You just reminded me that I've got almost three books to clear before even thinking about _A Dance With Dragons_. It's a long road ahead.

I just finished a re-read of _Jurassic Park_ by Michael Chrichton today.


----------



## Jaded Heart (May 30, 2008)

Romeo and Juliet =]


----------



## Nakor (May 31, 2008)

ShangDOh said:


> A Feast for Crows by George R. Martin
> 
> Damn why didn't anyone inform of this series earlier? Now I can't wait for the next one, September can't come soon enough....



that is if we are lucky. he hasn't finished the book yet. it could be pushed back. 

I just finished Rebel Dawn by A.C. Crispin. Last book of the han solo trilogy. Pretty good book and leaves off right where han and chewie meet up with obiwan and luke.


----------



## Chaos Ghost (May 31, 2008)

_Nymphos of Rocky Flats_ and_ X-Rated Blood Suckers_ by Mario Acevedo. It's about this guy named Felix Gomez who "went to Iraq a soldier and came back a vampire". He then uses his vampire powers to become a private I. I'm looking forward to buying the next book _Undead Kama Sutra_.


----------



## tinhamodic (May 31, 2008)

Odd Hours - Dean Koontz

4th book in the Odd Thomas series. Odd in another interesting supernaturally influenced adventure. But a quick read making you beg for more. Of course that would be the 5th book.


----------



## Mikoto Uchiha (May 31, 2008)

*The invisible boy and The Thorn Birds*


*:3*


----------



## Dragonus Nesha (May 31, 2008)

Amber and Blood by Margaret Weis. Finally The Dark Disciple trilogy is finished. :WOW


----------



## halfhearted (Jun 2, 2008)

_The War of the Flowers_ by Tad Williams

Ah, Tad Williams. One of my favorite authors when it comes to meshing our world with that of the traditional science fiction or fantasy worlds. This book definitely did not disappoint in that aspect with three dimensional characters who were infinitely relatable in their dynamism. Also, there were overarching, classical themes which were woven throughout the down to earth narrative with ease. Definitely recommend this to any fans of urban fantasy looking for a lengthy, single volume story.


----------



## Namikaze Minato Flash (Jun 4, 2008)

Mortalis - R. A. Salvatore


----------



## Juli (Jun 6, 2008)

Haruki Murakami - Hard-Boiled Wonderland and the End of the World

..fascinating novel (as expected from Murakami)..but I didn't like the ending that much.


----------



## halfhearted (Jun 7, 2008)

_Fuzzy Dice_ by Paul Di Fillipo

Humorous little SF novel, detailing the failures and misadventures of the middle-aged, bookstore owner protagonist after he is granted the ability to traverse parallel universes by an intruding, alien artificial intelligence. Lots of amusing pop culture references, mountains of Douglas Adamsy, tounge-in-cheek comedy, as well as a little food for thought regarding the nature of the universe and the way one lives one's life. Decent read.


----------



## Neptune (Jun 7, 2008)

_The Untelling_ by Tayari Jones


----------



## Major (Jun 8, 2008)

_Wandering Jew_ by *Eugene Sue* (All 11 books or was it 12 )


----------



## Kamioto Furin (Jun 8, 2008)

_Ang Paboritong Libro ni Hudas_ <tr.: Judas' Favorite Book>
by Bob Ong


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Jun 8, 2008)

I just finished the last book in the Mercy Thompson trilogy by Particia Briggs. Pretty damn good. It involves vampires and werewolves and such. Good read.


----------



## Pan-on (Jun 8, 2008)

Mistborn by Brandon Sanderson

I read this because I wanted a taste of the work of the author who is finishing the Wheel of Time series. It is a pretty good little fantasy book; setting was good and it had some interesting ideas, the characters were good too if not great. I also liked the magic system used it was something a bit different. So all in all nothing wrong with this but nothing to make it amazing either, a fun read that lacks a little polish.


----------



## Nakor (Jun 8, 2008)

Star Wars: Rogue Planet by Greg Bear

I didn't like it much. The ending was pretty dumb and didn't make much sense.


----------



## halfhearted (Jun 8, 2008)

_So Long a Letter_ by Mariama Ba

Story follows a Senegalese woman who's just been widowed in a society that doesn't hold with female strength. By the title, one can guess that the framing device for each chapter is a letter. And, it's really put to good use. Powerful novel that gives a great look into the culture of Senegal, as well as being a personal story of female empowerment without coming off as militaristically feminist.


----------



## 'REDHAIRED' SHANKS (Jun 9, 2008)

Steven Erikson - Midnight Tides (Fifth book of the Malazan book of the Fallen series)

Genre: Epic Fantasy/Military Fantasy.

Loved it even more the second time around <3


----------



## Ayer (Jun 9, 2008)

Leviathan by Paul Auster

Not exactly the classic Leviathan, but definitely a good read. Story follows the quest, so to speak, of a man whose friend died in an accidental bomb explosion in Wisconsin. He must make sure that his friend's story is revealed before the FBI can make up their own story which would ultimately twist things up. Then this guy starts to tell his friend's whole (practically) life story. Cool. Kinda. I liked it.


----------



## ViolentlyHappy (Jun 9, 2008)

_The Sweet Far Thing_ by Libba Bray.

I must say, I certainly didn't not expect the, _'Great & Terrible Beauty'_ trilogy to end that way.


----------



## Kirsty (Jun 9, 2008)

The Host - Stephenie Meyer

I already read the Twilight series... and couldnt wait for this one... and it wasnt disappointing


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Jun 9, 2008)

_Dates From Hell_ by Kim Harrison, Kelley Armstrong, Lynsay Sands, and Lori Handeland. It's an compilation of sorts. All were very good except the Harrison one. Kinda bored me sleep.


----------



## shannonsu (Jun 11, 2008)

Just finished Someday This Pain Will be Useful to You, by Peter Cameron. I loved it.


----------



## Iria (Jun 12, 2008)

Just finished Stephanie Meyer's "The Host" 

It took me awhile to get into it but once it got good boy did it get good :3


----------



## yes (Jun 12, 2008)

Twilight by stephenie meyer 

for the 4th time


----------



## mary no jutsu (Jun 12, 2008)

Native son

The part where Bigger's mother begs for her son's life made me sob so hard.


----------



## graysocks (Jun 13, 2008)

Just finished Stephen Kings on writing. It was a far more entertaining read than i was expecting - i went into it expecting to be lectured but most of it is talking about his own life really. Practically an biography with tips, but a fun read, hes warmed to me from it.


----------



## Kirsty (Jun 14, 2008)

Do you remember me? - Sophie Kinsella


----------



## ^^Clay Girl^^ (Jun 15, 2008)

I just finished Que Vadis by Sienkiewitz. It's really good book.


----------



## Chee (Jun 15, 2008)

New Moon by Stephenie Meyer

Now if I could just get into her other book, The Host.


----------



## Felix (Jun 15, 2008)

A Clash of Kings


----------



## Blinus (Jun 15, 2008)

Airframe by Crichton. Underwhelmed, but not too bad.

Duma Key by King. EVERYONE GO READ IT NOW.


----------



## halfhearted (Jun 16, 2008)

_Howl's Moving Castle  _by Diana Wynne Jones

Read this novel under the urging of a friend on NF after a discussion occurred in one of the FCs regarding Miyazaki films and his adaptation abilities. At first, I was a bit disappointed in the novel, as it seemed as though it was one of those few cases where the duplicate exceeds the original. But, after getting past the halfway point, it took a drastic upturn, and I ended up enjoying it quite a bit. A bit fairytale formulaic but a decent enough read, and one that I'm glad I did _after_ watching the film as it kept it from tainting my original movie-watching experience.


----------



## element_fighter (Jun 16, 2008)

The First Law, Book Two: Before They Are Hanged by Joe Abercrombie.  Pretty damn good, got more in to it then the 1st.  Incidentally straight after finishing this i started reading Nothing to Lose by Lee Child ( a Jack Reacher novel).  It was a mistake, the difference in detail and story is immense, Mr.Child appears to be just racking out his books


----------



## Nakor (Jun 16, 2008)

Nineteen Minutes by Jodi Picoult

First book I read by her and it was pretty damn good. Didn't like some parts of the ending though.


----------



## Chee (Jun 16, 2008)

A Certain Slant of Light by Laura Whitcomb

Very good, I'd recommend it. It has some adult scenes so be warned if you pick it up.


----------



## Iria (Jun 18, 2008)

Wuthering Heights

I doubt I was paying much attention the first time  I read it many years ago because I missed the ferocity of passion between the two. Man did it give me chills reading it this time. I absolutely love this book and can see why it is so highly regarded as a classic.


----------



## uchihasurvivor (Jun 20, 2008)

The gun seller by Hugh Laurie. 

Nice book, appreciate Hugh laurie sense of humor.


----------



## Anego (Jun 20, 2008)

Saishu Heiki Kanojo: the last love song in this little planet by Shin Takahashi (manga).
The cracking mountain by Osamu Dazai (novel)


----------



## Major (Jun 20, 2008)

*Of Occult Philosophy (Book 1)* - _Agrippa_


----------



## halfhearted (Jun 21, 2008)

_Ten Days That Shook the World_ by John Reed

I was pretty blown away by this book, and I can totally see why it caused such a critical schism upon its release and subsequent analysis. Rarely do I delve into nonfiction as opposed to fiction (excluding biographies/autobiographies), but I'm terribly happy that I didn't pass this piece over. 

Now, I'm off to rewatch _Reds_ to see what inaccuracies I've been enjoying for years.


----------



## DB_Explorer (Jun 21, 2008)

_Time enough for love_- Robert A Heinland

and the manual for Civ 4


----------



## Altron (Jun 21, 2008)

The Iron Kingdom


----------



## WalkingNosebleed (Jun 21, 2008)

Interview With the Vampire by Anne Rice

Read it, liked it, fell in love with it, married it, and had its babies!


----------



## Nakor (Jun 21, 2008)

Darth Maul: Shadow Hunter by Michael Reaves

It was OK, like many of the star wars books.


----------



## Outlandish (Jun 21, 2008)

bourne identity


----------



## nyo_nyo43 (Jun 21, 2008)

Carrie by Stephan king (sp?)
It was really good, i would recomend it to anybody, really.
Its mildly distubring at times but you could get over it.
Other than that, I would definitly read it again.


----------



## Gentleman (Jun 21, 2008)

Friday Night Lights - H.G Bissinger. Probably the best sports novel I've ever read.


----------



## Neptune (Jun 21, 2008)

_The Gravedigger's Daughter_ by Joyce Carol Oates


----------



## isanon (Jun 22, 2008)

diamond sword, tree sword - nick perumov


----------



## Yakushi Kabuto (Jun 28, 2008)

Oh, haven't dropped by here in awhile. Finished three books in that time. Working at the library gives me plenty of excuses to glance at interesting titles and remember them for later. Anyway, the three are:
-Soon I Will Be Invincible by Austin Grossman. I have always had a fondness for things from a villain's point of view. Since this followed the tale of a supervillain, how could I resist? I enjoy stories detailing the life of someone who is willing to go against the world in order to get one thing done. Current quote from my signature is from the story actually.

- I don't even remember the title currently, ha, so bad with names. Something about a man with less than a month to live, a kind of love story, soft desperation, acceptance, I rather loved it.

- Melusine by Sarah Monette. Just finished a couple minutes ago. I really loved it, another something I picked up because it had something I'm usually attracted to. A story of brothers and the crap they have to go through. Also caught my interest because one of them is a thief. It is the proper sort of dark that I enjoy. Had to look it up online and was delighted to see the first couple chapters of the next book are online. :3


----------



## GodofDeath (Jun 28, 2008)

shakuntala and the ring of recollection
oedipus
othello

basically all plays


----------



## Pintsize (Jun 28, 2008)

_The Sandman_, by Neil Gaiman.

Un-fucking-believable.


----------



## Queen_Iana (Jun 28, 2008)

Gossip Girl: Nothing Can Keep us Together


----------



## PerveeSage (Jun 29, 2008)

Dragons of Summer Flame, Margret Weis & Tracy Hickman. Dragonlance novel. Interesting end to several very well developed characters.

The Iceman, Chuck Liddell. Autobiography of a mixed martial artist who was in the UFC before and after the incredible rise in popularity of mixed martial arts.


----------



## Major (Jun 29, 2008)

The World as I see it - Einstein pek


----------



## MueTai (Jul 1, 2008)

State of Fear by Michael Crichton.

I HIGHLY recommend this book to people who enjoy thrillers. It also provides some interesting insight on global warming. I couldn't put this one down.


----------



## killinspree42099 (Jul 1, 2008)

The Mist by Stephen King

I'm currently reading I hope they serve beer in Hell by Tucker Max ( Fuckin Hilarious )


----------



## halfhearted (Jul 2, 2008)

_Blood Noir_ by Laurell K. Hamilton

Her latest release in the Anita Blake series. And unfortunately, like most of her quick releases, it's much much more soap opera/romance-based as opposed to supernatural crime/thriller in nature. Although, it did deal with one of my favorite, least touched upon characters in the series (who possibly gains my affections due to the fact that we share a defense mechanism or two <3); so, that was nice, I suppose ^^


----------



## graysocks (Jul 2, 2008)

I finished Treasure Island and Prince Caspian recently, both pretty disappointing but still decent enough to finish.


----------



## breakbeat oratory (Jul 4, 2008)

I've been on a roll, so I've finished a few in the last week.

Pablo Neruda - "Twenty Love Poems and a Song of Despair"
Langston Hughes - "The Panther and the Lash"
Saul Williams - "The Dead Emcee Scrolls: The Lost Teachings of Hip-Hop"

I'll have Jack Kerouac's "Mexico City Blues" done within the next hour or two.


----------



## Akach? (Jul 7, 2008)

Just finished some Ibsen plays (A Doll's house, Hedda Gabler, The Wild Duck, Ghosts). 

Although I read all of them some years ago already, Ibsen never ceases to amaze me. Sure, the type of society he criticises is no more, but his treatment of universal human problems is really timeless. Take the life-lie discussion, for example. Is it better to try to deceive oneself and live in illusion and happiness, or are we obliged to fight for ideals like "the truth", and what can we destroy if we do...? 

And are Ibsen's statements about the hypocritcal society really so outdated, as some people state? I think his plays are written in such an open way that it isn't hard at all for a good stage director to apply them to our (post)modern world. From another point of view, you could even say that _not so much_ has changed since then, sadly. 

Conclusion: Extremely elaborated composition, up-to-dateness and psychological insight. Highly recommended XD


----------



## GsG (Jul 8, 2008)

Precious Metals Investing For Dummies by Paul Mladjenovic


----------



## Cair (Jul 8, 2008)

Uglies. Almost done with Pretties.


----------



## Neptune (Jul 8, 2008)

_Dreamcatcher_ by Stephen King


----------



## Mashy (Jul 10, 2008)

Lateral Thinking by Edward de Bono


----------



## Snowfire (Jul 10, 2008)

_Cassidy_ by Lori Wick


----------



## halfhearted (Jul 10, 2008)

_Dreams Made Flesh_ by Anne Bishop

A continuation of her Dark Jewels trilogy and something I've been meaning to pick up for quite some time. I'm sooo glad that I did. Bishop's interesting views on the submission and dominance of gender and her deft hand at world building are always a delight. And, this novel contained a great deal of character backstory, which is always one of my favorite things to learn about once I've already fallen for the characters, in question.


----------



## laly (Jul 13, 2008)

New Moon by Stephenie Meyer.


----------



## Lord Yu (Jul 13, 2008)

_The Wind-Up Bird Chronicle_ by Haruki Murakami

This book was surreal.


----------



## kakoishii (Jul 13, 2008)

Knife Edge by Malorie Blackman, waiting on the last book of the trilogy.


----------



## Shibo (Jul 13, 2008)

Laurell K. Hamilton - The Killing Dance. Its part 6 of a series


----------



## Major (Jul 15, 2008)

_Pandora_ - Anne Rice

My first Rice novel to be honest 

And Today Vitorrio - Anne Rice


----------



## Cloud (Jul 18, 2008)

I've recently finished Kite Runner written by Khaled Hosseini


----------



## Major (Jul 21, 2008)

I just finished reading the Age of Five Trilogy by Trudi Canavan.


----------



## Sabint (Jul 21, 2008)

I've finished The Invisible man by H.G. Wells.


----------



## yes (Jul 22, 2008)

Romeo And Juliet By William Shakespeare


----------



## PlayStation (Jul 22, 2008)

Septimus Heap Magyk by Angie Sage


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Jul 23, 2008)

_The State of the Art_ by Iain M. Banks.


----------



## Shibo (Jul 23, 2008)

Just finished Burnt Offerings by Laurell K. Hamilton this morning n_n


----------



## Lord Yu (Jul 23, 2008)

Iron Council by China Mieville 

you can read my thoughts on it in the convo thread.


----------



## drache (Jul 24, 2008)

City of Bones and City of Ash by Cassandra Clare


----------



## drache (Jul 24, 2008)

City of Bones and City of Ash by Cassandra Clare


----------



## Tyrael (Jul 24, 2008)

Crimson Dragoon said:


> _The State of the Art_ by Iain M. Banks.



I just finished another book by the same author (_Excession_), what did you think of it?


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Jul 24, 2008)

Which one?  _The State of the Art _or _Excession_?


----------



## wysko (Jul 24, 2008)

I just finished reading all of the Warcraft books  Now I'm waiting for the release of Night of the dragon


----------



## Jimin (Jul 26, 2008)

As I Lay Dying by William Faulkner. It wasn't anything special really. I was bored, but reading a Sparknotes did make me appreciate the details that I was pretty much half-reading.


----------



## RisingVengeance (Jul 26, 2008)

The Kite Runner by Khaled Hosseini.


----------



## Rubedo the Crystal Blood (Jul 26, 2008)

Harry Potter and the Half-Blood Prince (#6)

Yes, quite late, very much so...
I rather wish Harry had gotten a little more out of his relationship with Ginny, though they never do say what happened during that walk after the Quidditch finals.


----------



## Nakor (Jul 26, 2008)

A Song of Ice and Fire: A Game of Thrones by George R.R. Martin

My second time reading it. Renews my love for the series. Too bad martin is a lazy bastard.


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Jul 26, 2008)

"Beyond the impossible" but i don't remember the author now,


----------



## Yakushi Kabuto (Jul 27, 2008)

Finished devouring the two books following Melusine, The Virtu and The Mirador. Really loved the series, anxiously awaiting the next and considering a name change to my favorite character from it. In the meantime, went outside of fantasy to a book by the name of Keeper and Kid by Edward Hardy. It fit into a little niche of stories that I enjoy. Things where the story where a child or pets play an important role in the lives of people they are around. In this case, I found the story to be quite sweet and I adored all the little frustrations and silliness involved in dealing with something you just aren't quite sure about but are attached to anyway.


----------



## rideg32 (Jul 27, 2008)

Julius Caesar: by William Shakespeare. I do NOT recommend for people with a short attention span like me lol. But if you like killing this is a book for you.


----------



## Princess Mahi (Jul 27, 2008)

killer heels, its a nyc mystery


----------



## Mandy (Jul 27, 2008)

Blue Is for Nightmares ~ by Laurie Faria Stolarz

Its a new series I just started, and I'm starting to like it a lot.


----------



## Taxman (Jul 28, 2008)

just finished Ender's Game by Orson Scott Card


----------



## Mrs.Lovett (Jul 28, 2008)

Northanger Abbey and Persuasion. Currently reading all of Jane Austen.


----------



## Major (Jul 29, 2008)

Empress Orchid - Min

&

Flight of the Nighthawks - Raymond E Feist

& 

In the Belly of the Beast - Jack Henry Abbot


----------



## Pan-on (Jul 29, 2008)

Royal Asssassin by Robin Hobb, great book


----------



## GsG (Jul 29, 2008)

Creating Affluence: The A-to-Z Steps to a Richer Life by Deepak Chopra


----------



## tinhamodic (Jul 30, 2008)

Dan Abnett - Legion

Synopsis - A Warhammer 40k novel. Part of the Horus Heresy series. It deals with the youngest and most mysterious of the space marine chapters, the Alpha Legion. Excellent book and I enjoyed it very much (especially since I'm playing Soulstorm now!)


----------



## Marysmary (Jul 31, 2008)

The Host by Stephenie Meyer

I can't believe I read it all in two days o_o!


----------



## Vincentre (Jul 31, 2008)

Um. Eclipse by Stephenie Meyer.

Sadly enough, that was months ago.


----------



## Yakushi Kabuto (Aug 1, 2008)

The Dead of Summer by Camilla Way. What a creepy book, it worked though, kept me wondering. I even sympathized a little with the actions of the lead despite, or maybe because, of what happened. On an unrelated note, totally checking out Bunnicula next. :3


----------



## Zaru (Aug 1, 2008)

"Die Gewaltspirale" (the violence spiral) by Karin Kneissl.


----------



## Fang (Aug 1, 2008)

Warhammer 40,000: Desert Raiders.
Warhammer 40,000: Scourge of Heretic.


----------



## GsG (Aug 1, 2008)

The Quick and Easy Way to Effective Speaking by Dale Carnegie


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Aug 1, 2008)

tinhamodic said:


> Dan Abnett - Legion
> 
> Synopsis - A Warhammer 40k novel. Part of the Horus Heresy series. It deals with the youngest and most mysterious of the space marine chapters, the Alpha Legion. Excellent book and I enjoyed it very much (especially since I'm playing Soulstorm now!)



Damn it, I still need to read that.


----------



## Fang (Aug 2, 2008)

Yeah you really need to. As well as Battle for Abyss.


----------



## Nakor (Aug 2, 2008)

The Devil Wears Prada by Lauren Weisberger


----------



## TatsuBon (Aug 2, 2008)

under the persimmon tree by suzanne fisher staples
it's sad!


----------



## NingyoHime (Aug 3, 2008)

Breaking Dawn-Stephanie Meyer


----------



## Morwain (Aug 5, 2008)

I just reread(is that how you spell it?) Farenheit 451 by Ray Bradbury, my sister has to read for her english class and she hates it


----------



## Lord Yu (Aug 5, 2008)

_A Feast For Crows _by George RR Martin

I eagerly await the next one. At least I have many other books to distract me.


----------



## tinhamodic (Aug 6, 2008)

Battle for the Abyss - Ben Counter
Synopsis - A Horus Heresy story concerning the onset of the rebellion where the rebels plan to strike a crippling blow to the Ultramarines' homeworld. Thrilling and action packed. I enjoyed the book but was slightly disappointed in the ending.


----------



## Yakushi Kabuto (Aug 8, 2008)

I got and finished Bunnicula like I said I would, heh. It was as sweet and silly as I remembered, went by much quicker than I ever remembered though. As for a non-nostalgia read, completed Lye Street by Alan Campbell. A prequel written after the book I picked up now. So since I'm continuing the series, I liked it well enough. It was creepy and the taste of his characters appealed to me. I can't quite ever resist a story which has an imperfect broken villain.


----------



## Catatonik (Aug 8, 2008)

I recently finished a book entitled *1491*, and it concerns the Americas pre-Columbus.

Highly entertaining read, that documents both the advances made in our understanding of the continents before European contact, but also the drama associated with these new discoveries.

Tries very hard to avoid 'glorifying' the 'noble savages' and demonizing the evil conquerers...or vice-versa. It strives to present the most cohesive view of the Americas before 1492, as well as after and during. 

In the vein of Guns, Germs and Steel, 1491 will suck you in, educate you, amuse you and enlighten you.

Now reading something a little heavier. *The State of Africa: A History of Fifty Years of Independance*.

From 1950-2000 roughly. 

This book is heavy -ing reading.

Depressing too.

Good though. Well informed, mostly unbiased and very well documented.


----------



## Un-Chan (Aug 9, 2008)

I haven't really finished any novels lately, I believe. Mainly mangas. Though right now, I'm working on _Ambition_ by Kate Brian, and I'll be done with it soon.


----------



## killinspree42099 (Aug 11, 2008)

I hope they serve beer in hell by Tucker Max

shit was funny


----------



## KnifeShapedPain94 (Aug 11, 2008)

i just finished reading "Night" by Elie Wiesel. I had began reading it a year a go but never finished it. I highly reccomend the book. It gives a true look into the Holocaust and it's ups and downs. It also has some what of religion but more of him questioning it then talking about it. Oh it's a biography by the way.


----------



## Aishiteru (Aug 11, 2008)

New Moon by Stephenie Meyer.

I find that I'm really chugging along slowly with this series. I take a month's break at a time. I usually download the audiobook and read along while the narrator narrates it. I find that to be a lot easier. Now I'm onto Eclipse and I've been half-done for about a week now.


----------



## Major (Aug 12, 2008)

Kingdom of Fear - Hunter S Thompson


----------



## WalkingNosebleed (Aug 13, 2008)

Jane Eyre by Charlotte Bronte

Great novel, truly inspiring, even if it did take me a whole month to get through it


----------



## Sorrow-Tear's Champion (Aug 16, 2008)

Hinterland by James Cleamons.


----------



## Jaded Heart (Aug 16, 2008)

The Catcher In the Rye


----------



## GsG (Aug 16, 2008)

Law of Attraction: The Science of Attracting More of What You Want and Less of What You Don't by Michael J. Losier


----------



## Catatonik (Aug 20, 2008)

So, I just finished a book entitled Blue Gold. I want to take a moment to genuinely recommend this to everyone.

This book details the rapid loss, pollution and privatization of our fresh water sources.

Fresh water around the world, is beginning to disappear at an alarming rate, and the sources are not replenishing fast enough...or at all in some cases.

All the while, Transnational Corporations gain control of water sources, distribution, and transportation.

Given that next to air, water is the most important thing we need to exist, I would say it is appropriate to declare fresh clean water is a human Right. Well, to date, with the growing trend of governments and the people at the top, it is a commodity.

This means, water will go only to those who can pay, and at the rate it is being treated, it will become VERY rare, and very expensive if we allow this path to remain unchallenged.

Blue Gold, is far from the first book, I have read concerning the issue of privatization of resources and rights, or Transnational Corporation crimes, but it is the first to deal exclusively with this issue. Frankly, you can not get a more immediate and worrisome issue in our day to day lives, as the treatment of our water resources is tied into the economic, ecologic, political, social and moral health of the world.

Anyways, check it out. _Blue Gold: The battle Against the Coporate Theft of the World's Water_ by *Maude Barlow and Tony Clarke*


----------



## Lord Yu (Aug 20, 2008)

_Perdido Street Station_ by China Mieville


----------



## Un-Chan (Aug 20, 2008)

I know it's manga, but still. 

Death Note vol. 11 ~ Takeshi Obata/Tsugumi Ohba


----------



## Fang (Aug 20, 2008)

Blood Angels Omnibus.
Storm of Iron.
Brothers of the Snake.
His Last Command.
Rebel Winter.
Desert Raiders.


----------



## GsG (Aug 20, 2008)

Ask and It Is Given: Learning to Manifest Your Desires by Esther Hicks


----------



## JustPimpin (Aug 20, 2008)

Harry Potter book 5


----------



## ethereal (Aug 20, 2008)

The Kite Runner. It was amazing, just like the film.


----------



## Lien (Aug 20, 2008)

The Islamist - Ed Husain.

 An eye opener.


----------



## DisenchantedDystopia (Aug 21, 2008)

Lord Loss - Darren Shan


----------



## Sorrow-Tear's Champion (Aug 23, 2008)

Firstborn-Christie Golden.


----------



## neko-sennin (Aug 24, 2008)

The King In Yellow

full text:


A 19th Century collection of short stories, horror and period fiction, by Robert W. Chambers. The former stories (primarily "The Repairer of Reputations"; "In the Court of the Dragon" and "The Yellow Sign" revolving around a fictitious play called "The King In Yellow" which, if read in its entirety, causes characters to go insane or meet horrifying fates. Though only "excerpts" from the play were written into the book, those fragments hint at surreal and disturbing events taking place therein. H P Lovecraft was a big fan of this book, and incorporated the play into his favorite collection of black tomes, including such gems as De Vermis Mysteriis, Unaussprechlichen Kulten (Unspeakable Cults), and notorious witch-hunter's manual, Malleus Maleficarum, and everybody's favorite, the Necronomicon. Later Cthulhu Mythos authors continued to elaborate, taking Hastur in as the King in Yellow, one of the Old Ones (and one of the more _pronounceable_ ones, at that), and the play (in some cases, merely speaking Hastur's name) a ritual for summoning Hastur. I read somewhere that somebody tried to create a "complete" manuscript of the play, but recalling the "Simon" Necronomicon, I'm not holding out for much (but if a script were written by, say, Neil Gaiman or Stephen King, that might get my hopes up). All in all, an interesting read.

PS:
While I was at it, I also ended up reading a really bizarre related fanfic, of all things, an _Azumanga Daioh_ crossover called "Osaka and the Yellow Sign" and it had me laughing my ass off:

PART 1
Link removed

PART 2


PART 3


----------



## Medic Nin Hikari (Aug 25, 2008)

Breaking Dawn-Stephenie Meyer


----------



## Tyrael (Aug 25, 2008)

Jefferey Deaver-_Cold Moon_

Didn't quite live up to my expectations, but worth a look if you're into crime.


----------



## Kakashifan727 (Aug 26, 2008)

The Lord of the Rings, The Return of the King- J.R.R. Tolkien

Paths of Darkness- R.A.Salvatore

The Orc King -R.A.Salvatore


----------



## Yakushi Kabuto (Aug 27, 2008)

Completed Scar Night, first book in the Deepgate Codex, actually written before the little novella I read with the same setting. It was interesting, I was very much pleased to see more of my favorite character and learn about her past. I liked how the different stories eventually weaved together. Just a tad bit overly descriptive about gory things, so I think I'll avoid the next book considering there will be even more of such material.


----------



## Gary (Aug 27, 2008)

LOL. finally finished the last harry potter.


----------



## jkingler (Aug 27, 2008)

I finished  recently. Not great, but good. It's a wryly told fantasy detective series, with a Wizard P.I.

It's a decent page-turner, and that's what I'm going for. If you're looking for shiterature or something to read while on an exercise bike (as I had been, until my friend plopped the first 6 installments of the series in my lap), it serves.


----------



## ethereal (Aug 27, 2008)

Breaking Dawn - Stephenie Meyer.


----------



## halfhearted (Aug 27, 2008)

_The Complete Humorous Sketches and Tales of Mark Twain_ by Mark Twain

So amusing. Probably the funniest book that I've read so far this year with special mention regarding such as essays as "Fenimore Cooper's Literary Offenses" ^^


----------



## ZachiruHirosaki (Aug 27, 2008)

Lord Of the Rings the two towers(for the 2th time) Just one Awesome bRute Epic story!!!
Beginning with return of the king!! for the 2th time


----------



## Telling Lies (Aug 31, 2008)

duma key by stephen king


----------



## neko-sennin (Sep 2, 2008)

_Dance Hall of the Dead_ by Tony Hillerman

Navajo Tribal Police Lt Joe Leaphorn searches for a young boy who is the only known link to his Zuni friend who has gone missing, leaving only an ominous pool of blood. Leaphorn finds himself constantly one step behind a brutal killer as his investigation is hampered by dead-end witnesses at an archeological dig, a secretive Federal narcotics investigation, and the ancient, insular customs of the Zuni. As always, Hillerman paints a vivid and intriguing picture of the American Southwest and its various peoples, a window crossing between the modern world and one as old as the desert itself.

Last year (before I moved to California, and all my books ended up in limbo), I also read:

_People of Darkness_
My first Hillerman novel, and apparently the first to feature Navajo Tribal policeman Jimmy Chee. When called upon to investigate a lockbox stolen from a wealthy old man's house while he's in the hospital, Officer Chee gets more than he bargained for, as he must unravel the past secrets of a peculiar peyote cult, and its seemingly improbable connections a car-bombing at a cancer treatment center, a stolen cadaver, and an oil rig explosion from 30 years ago, all the while being hunted by a professional hitman going to desperate lengths to tie up loose ends for a shadowy client.

_A Thief of Time_
When a young anthropologist disappears while searching for lost Anasazi ruins, Joe Leaphorn decides to take one last case before retiring. But when a string of murders occur involving grave-robbing at Anasazi sites, including one committed with the missing woman's gun, he joins forces with his old friend Jimmy Chee, leading him on a trail to an unsolved case from his early days on the force, and Leaphorn begins to remember why he got into police work to begin with.

_Skinwalkers_
When a cat Jimmy Chee is taking care of wakes him up in time to avoid a shotgun blast fired into his bedroom one night, he is at a loss for figuring out who is trying to kill him or why. When he teams up with Joe Leaphorn, the two of them finally begin to connect the dots between a series of seemingly unrelated and often senseless murders around the region that year, pointing to a person or party using ancient Navajo superstitions to manipulate others into killing their targets for them.

If I get my hands on any more Hillerman novels, I'll be sure to review them, as well.


----------



## ninjaneko (Sep 3, 2008)

_Refure to Choose!_ by Barbara Sher. 

A rather helpful guide for people like me who have to many hardcore interests to live (and work) inside the box.


----------



## Dark Aether (Sep 3, 2008)

Firebirds Rising - Fantasy Compilation

I was kind of disappointed. I wanted epic fantasy, not a bunch of stories about girls trying to woo boys in a fantasy setting.  There were a couple of original stories in it though.


----------



## SP (Sep 3, 2008)

No Time For Goodbye by Linwood Barclay. A few minutes ago in fact.


----------



## Jiyun Nomiya (Sep 4, 2008)

_And then there were none _ by Agatha Christie. for me, the ending stretched suspension of disbelief quite a bit, although, personally, I'd never have guessed it. Justice was definitely served. 
Now am reading Moliére's _L'avare_.


----------



## killinspree42099 (Sep 10, 2008)

children of the mind by orson scott card


----------



## iiTohsakaxx (Sep 10, 2008)

life guard - james patterson


----------



## Lo$tris (Sep 10, 2008)

Wizard's First Rule. 
It's really good but nothing special. It can be predictable most of the times, but it worths reading.


----------



## Sen (Sep 11, 2008)

Breaking Dawn by Stephenie Meyer and I reread one of my all-time favorites, Frankenstein by Mary Shelley.


----------



## Amnesia (Sep 11, 2008)

_Atonement_ by Ian McEwan, _The Light Fantastic_ by Terry Pratchett and _Pride and Prejudice_ by Jane Austen. I actually hadn't read/heard anything about Atonement, regardless that it was already a film and all the buzz about, but I don't think I've ever felt so betrayed by a book as by that one. Left me reeling; something that hasn't happened in a long while. Of course, Terry Pratchett is always awesome and wonderful. Pride and Prejudice was a sweet story and a huge step up from Northanger Abbey which was the only other novel I have read by her (and sufficiently earned the label of 'cute'). I've been freatly distracted of late...

Currently reading: _Lolita_ by Vladimir Nabokov and _The Fifth Elephant_ by Pratchett. Nabokov's language... Absolutely gorgeous.


----------



## Trunkten (Sep 13, 2008)

_The Wind Up Bird Chronicle_ - Haruki Murakami

Second Murakami book I've read, following the brilliant _Norwegian Wood_. Although it didn't quite live up to what I found to be one of the most compelling novels I've read in NW, it was an excellent story, laced with the most surreal, yet perfectly believable characters that drove the narrative on, each with their own utterly fascinating stories to tell. Highly recommended to anyone who hasn't read it.


----------



## Yakushi Kabuto (Sep 14, 2008)

Terry Pratchett's Guards! Guards! I read his Discworld novels all out of order but it hardly matters. Anyway, as usual it was a fun read. I adore stories which involve gritty grimy characters who still aspire towards good despite not wanting to do so. Pratchett's descriptions are always such fun and I'm consistently smitten with Vetinari.


----------



## halfhearted (Sep 24, 2008)

_Portrait of a Lady_ by Henry James

This was my second time reading through the domestic novel, and I enjoyed it a little more than I had previously. Or, more correctly, I cut James a little more slack (regarding his confinement of Isabel as opposed to giving her an avenue for further growth), since I finally had to admit to myself that, realistically speaking, Isabel made the choice that was most fitting with her character and the social mores of the time period that the book is set within.


----------



## Juanita Tequila (Sep 24, 2008)

Claire by Lisi Harrison

It's part of The Clique series, it's short but sweet.


----------



## Un-Chan (Sep 24, 2008)

Ambition - Kate Brian
And the first six Series of Unfortunate Events 

As far as S.O.U.E. goes, it's better the second time you read it, and the movie is nothing like the books


----------



## Major (Sep 26, 2008)

Blood and Gold - Anne Rice.

As well as the Black Magician Trilogy by Trudi Canavan.  Not the best I've ever read but yeah, I can't leave a book in the middle.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Sep 26, 2008)

The Castle of Otranto by Horace Walpole


----------



## mootz (Sep 26, 2008)

Empire from the Ashes by David Weber

sci fi if you couldnt guess


----------



## Un-Chan (Sep 26, 2008)

Twilight 

Loved the ending.


----------



## Lumineon (Sep 26, 2008)

_The Odyssey_ by Homer.
_Heart of Darkness_ by Joseph Conrad.

Both for college.


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Sep 26, 2008)

"Undead Karma SUtra" by Mario Acevedo.

Big letdown. Especially the ending.


----------



## Un-Chan (Sep 27, 2008)

^^ We're working on The Odyssey right now 

Great, so far.


----------



## Fang (Sep 27, 2008)

Just finished reading Illum by Dan Simmons, great stuff, looking forward to reading Olympos now.


----------



## Sen (Sep 28, 2008)

Nest in the Wind: Adventures in Anthropology on a Tropical Island by Martha Ward

It was interesting to learn about another culture, but the writing style wasn't too interesting.


----------



## halfhearted (Sep 28, 2008)

_The Country of Pointed Firs_ by Sarah Orne Jewel

I was considerably underwhelmed by this book, in spite of how I could see whilst reading that it contained a high level of authorship. To put it simply, a disconnected series of snapshots detailing the mundane trials and tribulations of senior citizens living in Maine was just hard for me get into. I appreciated some of the beautiful phrasing but had no feelings whatsoever about the characters. In the end, I finished the book just to finish it rather than being pulled on by the language, ideas or people.


----------



## Dark_wolf247 (Sep 28, 2008)

*Impulse* by _Ellen Hopkins_ 
*The Midnighters - The Secret Hour* by _Scott Westerfield_


----------



## Lord Yu (Sep 28, 2008)

Royal Assassin by Robin Hobb


----------



## Sanity Check (Sep 29, 2008)

_Financial Planning, Demystified_

It wus gd.


----------



## Crowe (Sep 29, 2008)

*Crossroad of Twilight*

Probably the worst book in the WoT series and can't believe I'm actually re-reading it. Started on David Eddings : The Belgariad series which is also a re-read but I'll most likely drop it and look for something new at the bookstore.


----------



## Gurbik (Sep 30, 2008)

Finished the last alchemist a week ago, it was the first nonfiction ied read in a while and i really enjoyed it. It was a biography of count cigliostro writen like a novel really really good.

Then read Inherit the earth last week that was by brian stableford, and i then proceded to track down and order the rest of the series. Its just basic sci fi but its main concept is imoratlity and the ramifications there of..

Will finish 1945 tomorow if not tonight, its a fictional rewriting of history potraying a hypothetical invasion of japan.. exellent i must say.


----------



## halfhearted (Oct 1, 2008)

Reread _Xenocide_ by Orson Scott Card

This was an interesting experience. _Xenocide_ was actually the first Card book that I ever read back when I was a 6th grader in junior high, and I'd never reread it since going through the early portions of the series (and, it's been almost ten years). What was most striking to me was how poetic the writing seemed in comparison to his other books. And, as someone who has her own small touch of obsessive compulsion, "being blessed by the gods" resonated while being wholly different for hopefully obvious reasons. 

More than anything else, however, I enjoyed the various portrayals of love throughout the book even though it wasn't meant to be a romance (nor would I have wanted it to be one in any way, shape, or form DX). They were so honest. Or, on the flipside, willfully dishonest, that I couldn't help being drawn in by the various underpinnings, at times. That and the sense of loneliness that suffuses so much of the novel were two major emotions that I'm going to remember from this reread.

Also, I have to say that I felt so much more equipped to deal with the questions placed in the novel concerning disease, anthropocentrism, and mass killing during my read than I was at the age of 11


----------



## SammyKat (Oct 1, 2008)

Just this mment finished the first Eisenhorn book, Xenos by Dan Abnett. Not a bad book, the characters are excellent and the fights are so marvelously written that you can almost see them as if you were watching a movie. I little slow-going, however but well worth persevering with.

About a week ago I also finished Kelley Armstrong's new young adult book, The Summoning which I really enjoyed, but then, I'm a complete Kelley Armstrong fangirl, she's one of my favourite authers.


----------



## Dream Brother (Oct 1, 2008)

_Perdido Street Station_.

Honestly one of the best pieces of modern fiction that I've come across. It gives me hope for the fantasy genre.


----------



## Neco (Oct 2, 2008)

Machiavelli's the Prince, great read on that applys to modern politics and the therory of the ends justify the means.


----------



## Yakushi Kabuto (Oct 2, 2008)

Another Terry Pratchett book, Making Money. As usual, a fun read and it had my favorite character, so how could I resist? Loved how everything fit together despite, or maybe because of, all the quirky people involved.


----------



## vervex (Oct 2, 2008)

Within a week, I have read: *Twilight*, *New Moon*, *Eclipse* and *Breaking Dawn*, all from Stephenie Meyer. I am right now finishing the draft Meyer released of *Midnight Sun*, on the 8th day of my reading spree.

A bit obsessed? Perhaps. Fast reader? No. I was just cutting myself from all social life and other occupations while I was reading 

I'm enjoying her work very very much. I'm a bit disappointed that it seems she won't publish anymore work about the vampires though. There is a lot of potential with the side characters, and somehow I wish that, like Anne Rice, she'd explain her readers a bit more about each of their individual lives.


----------



## yaoiwhore (Oct 3, 2008)

Acheron by Sherrilyn Kenyon.


----------



## SammyKat (Oct 4, 2008)

Konoha no Kīroi Senkō said:


> Machiavelli's the Prince, great read on that applys to modern politics and the therory of the ends justify the means.



I keep meaning to read that.

I just finiished The Harliequin by Laurell K Hamilton - I can't say I was impressed. What on earth happened!? Anita Blake used to kick _ass!_ Now she's just a weepy tart with too many boyfriends.


----------



## Kirsty (Oct 4, 2008)

Last book I finished... The host - Stephenie Meyer... for the 100th time


----------



## halfhearted (Oct 4, 2008)

SammyKat said:


> I just finiished The Harliequin by Laurell K Hamilton - I can't say I was impressed. *What on earth happened!? Anita Blake used to kick ass! Now she's just a weepy tart with too many boyfriends. *



This is a far truer statement than I wish it was. The series was excellent until she started having sex (actually, even when it was just Jean Claude, things were good), and now it's devolved into cliche gothic romance novellas with more focus on how Blake juggles her multitude of boyfriends rather than solving preternatural crimes and dealing with underworld politics. Plus, I dislike how Hamilton alienated almost her entire stock cast from the first books (i.e. Veronica, the RIPT division, etc.) by making them into bigots. 

At least with her Merry Gentry series, the harem aspect was upfront, and the main character grows stronger as opposed to progressively more annoying and less relatable.


----------



## Fang (Oct 4, 2008)

Finished recently reading The Force Unleashed and Ilium by Dan Simmons.

Fantastic stuff. Now currently reading the sequel to Ilium, Olympos, thus far its bloody hilarious and amazing. 

Can't wait to start Hyperion Canatos as well.


----------



## Un-Chan (Oct 5, 2008)

The Chronicles of Vladimir Tod: 8th Grade Bites.

Pretty good.
I'd buy the second. :]


----------



## halfhearted (Oct 11, 2008)

_The Life and Adventures of Joaquin Murieta_ by Yellow Bird

So many issues with this book. For one, it had to have the most horrifying Editor's and Publisher's prefaces that I've read, both claiming that they did such things as rewrite portions of sentences they thought didn't make enough sense, changing most of the punctuation, altering the spelling on key words and dividing the story differently than the author intended. Besides that, it was pretty filled with hypocrisy (which could have been purposeful and meant for comedy's sake; but, since it was so horribly racist, ended up being more repulsive than comedic) and poor writing.

I can't say that I enjoyed the story, particularly since its narrator was as untrustworthy as its publishers/editors. But, it was interesting to read the exploits of the man whom Zorro is based upon from the perspective of someone attempting to praise the individual rather than demean him, as most works do during this time. 

Also, I did like the ideas put forth concerning how Murieta was born in California and thought of himself as a Mexican in opposition to Americans. Since this was written only 4 years or so after the US acquired California, it makes for an extremely dynamic situation and time.


----------



## Shogun (Oct 16, 2008)

The Brothers Karamazov by Dostoevsky. 

Simply incredible, some have called it the culmination of his previous works and it would be hard to argue at such an assessment. Wholeheartedly recommended.


----------



## Huike (Oct 16, 2008)

Finished The Crystal Cave by Mary Stewart. An enjoyable read and I would recommend it to anyone who is interested in the story of Merlin.


----------



## Zaphkiel (Oct 16, 2008)

Chronicle of a Death Foretold.

Interesting. In the beginning, it tells you someone dies. But then the whole book is how.


----------



## tdsuchiha (Oct 16, 2008)

The fountainhead by Ayn Ryand.
Very slow in the starting as am used to quick paced books but got interesting later on .


----------



## Huike (Oct 17, 2008)

Finished Milkweed by Jerry Spinelli earlier this afternoon. A touching story of the holocaust told through the eyes of an 8 year old orphan who is taken in by a young group of thieves just before the war breaks out in 1939. Set in Nazi-occupied Warsaw, this is a tale of kindness and friendship in the face of terrible injustice and suffering, and although aimed at a YA audience, I think there is something here for adults too.

If anything, I felt the ending was a little weak, but then how do you wrap up a story on the holocaust?

Recommended.


----------



## Neptune (Oct 17, 2008)

_A Clockwork Orange _by Anthony Burgess


----------



## Juanita Tequila (Oct 18, 2008)

*Pretty Little Liars* - _Sara Shepard_


----------



## Suzie (Oct 18, 2008)

*Breaking Dawn* By *Stephenie Meyer*


----------



## DominusDeus (Oct 18, 2008)

Last few books I've read, in no particular order:

The Watchmen
Repairman Jack: Legacies
Halo: The Fall of Reach
Halo: The Flood
Halo: First Strike
Halo: Ghosts of Onyx
Halo: Contact Harvest
Project President: Bad Hair and Botox on the Road to the White House

Just ordered Phil Plait's _Death from the Skies!: These Are the Ways the World Will End_, and as soon as it comes out, I shall be getting _Halo: The Cole Protocol_.


----------



## Lo$tris (Oct 18, 2008)

Have finished the Book of Words trilogy...a disappointing series. 

I think I will start the Kingkiller Chronicle next.


----------



## choco bao bao (Oct 19, 2008)

_Girl with a Pearl Earring_ by Tracy Chevalier.


----------



## raininggemini (Oct 19, 2008)

Like Water For Chocolate - Laura Esquivel


----------



## Tyrael (Oct 19, 2008)

_The Spy Who Came in From the Cold_-John le Carre

Very, very good book. It probably can be summed up in one word: stark. The prose is tight, cut down to the bare minimum, and the author uses a style that would be dry and lifeless in a lesser author to texture the tale. As the title dictates, it is a very cold book that achieves the right balance when it comes to show and tell for the tale. 

The character resonate; you are never allowed to fully pour yourself into them thanks to the style, but they are very easy to empathise with. The story also unwinds brilliantly, and sometimes the most subtle sentence contains nods towards twists that the novel will later take. Most of the twists you can kind of see coming, but are not diminished in their impact because of this.

I would compare it, in my limited reading repertoire, to Gibson's _Neuromancer_ without the sci-fi jargon. They both have that coldness when it comes to characterisation, the same unremitting pace and atmosphere and have tightly woven plots full of twists. John le Carre, however, has just a washed out feel to compared to the dark, post modern vividness in _Neuromancer_-the washed out colourless approach le Carre take suits his novel, so in no way does this count against him. 

Overall I rather enjoyed it.


----------



## ~riku~ (Oct 19, 2008)

Jane Eyre - Charlotte Bronte for the 57th time. 

Every book in the Twilight series - Stephanie Meyer for the 5th time...

Leader of the Pack - Kate Cann.


I usually read books 3 - 4 times...because I'm weird like that. <3


----------



## Sen (Oct 22, 2008)

1984 - George Orwell

I reread it since I haven't it read it since like 7th grade and it was easier to read and I understood more.


----------



## Freija (Oct 22, 2008)

Dexter in the Dark, was probably my least favourite in the series but still a really good book, I recommend it to everyone who likes the series.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Oct 22, 2008)

Tartuffe by Moli?re, its a French play but it seems that I have read a very different translation from the one that is read in French (as I was told by another member here). I did rather enjoy it. Its funny when I first tried to read it a day or two back, I found it dreadful, this last time I was laughing and liked it alot.


----------



## Psallo a Cappella (Oct 22, 2008)

~Riku~ said:


> Jane Eyre - Charlotte Bronte for the 57th time.


 
I'm reading Jane Eyre and then writing a comprehensive essay for a $5,000 scholarship. Haven't started it yet; I have a few months. How is it?


----------



## Major (Oct 23, 2008)

Amamiya said:


> Dexter in the Dark, was probably my least favourite in the series but still a really good book, I recommend it to everyone who likes the series.


 I read all three of the Dexter books, and honestly I think they are much better than the series, or at least in some aspects.


----------



## Kuro (Oct 23, 2008)

_The Slave _by Francisco J. Ángel. It was a gift from a friend, finished it yesterday.


----------



## Gurbik (Oct 23, 2008)

I started reading a sci fi series by brian stableford having found the first book at the "free" bin at the use bookstore in town i soon discovered that they were largley out of print and that even the chain bookstores were unable to deliver.. I did manage to hunt them down and am about halfway through the series that is more about a futuristing world and how it evloves then about individual charactures. It starts out with Inherit the Earth, then Architects of Imortality, and im currently reading Fountain of Youth.


----------



## testxxxx (Oct 23, 2008)

_The stone Angel - Margaret Laurence_


----------



## Cair (Oct 23, 2008)

Artemis Fowl- Erin Colfer


Not too bad...even with fairies and dwarfs.


----------



## Ema Skye (Oct 23, 2008)

1984- George Orwell (play version)


----------



## Qweebinzayz (Oct 23, 2008)

I recently read "Into the Wild" by Jon Krakauer.
I highly recommend it. Especially to people who enjoyed the movie.
Really well told.. Must've taken alot of hard work/dedication tracking down all the people that met Alex..


----------



## Nae'blis (Oct 23, 2008)

This Way for the Gas, Ladies and Gentlemen ~ Tadeusz Borowski.


----------



## chaosakita (Oct 23, 2008)

Margaret Atwood - The Handmaid's Tale


----------



## Yakushi Kabuto (Oct 24, 2008)

The Lies of Locke Lamora by Scott Lynch. The way the story jumped between the past and present with events linking the two was a little particular at first, but as I got use to it I found that it really did a nice job of accentuating of what was happening now. Besides, I'm always fond of lead characters who aren't necessarily on the right side of things. Adding to that, the way the characters talk is always fun.


----------



## yellowkunoichi (Oct 24, 2008)

The Queen of Attolia sequel to the thief didn't like the ending


----------



## Kyousuke (Oct 25, 2008)

_Gone_ by Michael Grant. 

The first in the new series, a good read for young adults everywhere. I'd say its a very nice book, especially considering its his first own published material.


----------



## Mojo (Oct 25, 2008)

Love by Ferdinand Protzman


----------



## Miss Kawaii (Oct 25, 2008)

umm the last book i finished was a library book from the school (they are not giving me time to finish a story of my pick I got a lot of books i want to finish)

The bar Code Tattoo by Suzanne Weyn

The story is thriller/supernatural, I got to admit it's a good story and it's catches you from the first few chapters (I finished it in one day) but the ending was a little bit diffrent of what I imagine, there is 2nd book for this series, I still havn't read it yet


----------



## Mashiro (Oct 26, 2008)

_Children of Húrin_
by J.R.R. Tolkien


----------



## Nuriel (Oct 27, 2008)

_Under the Blood Red Moon_  Mina Hepsen

Not a bad way to spend an afternoon.  It was a pretty quick read.


----------



## Kool-Aid (Oct 27, 2008)

Behold a Pale Horse 

William Cooper was so silly.


----------



## Rebelle Fleur (Oct 27, 2008)

lang lang;some biography​


----------



## monk3 (Oct 27, 2008)

Actually I've finished a few. Mostly for AP World Literature.

Brisingr by Christopher Paolini [not for AP World Lit]. Great book. Absolutely loved it.

Hedda Gabler by Henrik Ibsen. It was an alright play. And by alright I mean not so good.

Measure for Measure by William Shakespeare. Bad. Hated it.

The Stranger by Albert Camus. Actually a really good book. Existentialism at its literary best.


----------



## Mashy (Oct 27, 2008)

The Crucible by Arthur Miller

I nearly cried from frustration towards the end. That's what books are supposed to do. Loved it.


----------



## Jαmes (Oct 27, 2008)

most recent i've finished is stephenie meyer's eclipse. and i'm around a hundred pages more to finishing breaking dawn...

the twilight series is super great. you should read it. it's not so much about vampires and werewolves that really makes the books great, it's the plot itself and all the twists and turns, i could hardly predict what will happen next.


----------



## Un-Chan (Nov 3, 2008)

_getting the girl_ - markus zusack.
pretty deep; the fight scene was great. i highly reccomend it.

_new moon_ - stephenie meyer.
big twilight fan. i'm on chapter 8 of eclipse now. 

_percy jackson and the olympians: the lightning thief_ - rick riordan.
amazingggg. i tried to get my friend to check it out, but she didn't wanna.


----------



## Nae'blis (Nov 4, 2008)

Kushiel's Dart  ~ Jacqueline Carey. It's been almost 5 years since I've read this, glad I found the authors name again.


----------



## Shawny (Nov 4, 2008)

It's been a while since I've read a really good book.  The last fiction book I read was "Size 12 is Not Fat" by Meg Cabot, I think.  It's not something I would normally read.  (It was a gift from my sister.)  It was too simple and predictable, but entertaining.

Instead, I've been reading non-fiction books recently.  Does that count in the "Literature Department"?  Mostly, I'm reading personal finance and some history.  The last non-fiction book I finished was "The Millionaire Mind" by Thomas J. Stanley.  I enjoyed it.


----------



## Freija (Nov 4, 2008)

I've re-read the _Hitch-hikers guide to Galaxy_ for a school project.


----------



## Lord Yu (Nov 5, 2008)

The Blade Itself by Joe Abercrombie

Epic action sequences(And I don't mean epic battle.)
It made me run out and get the second book.


----------



## Dream Brother (Nov 5, 2008)

_Caine Black Knife_. 

Not Stover's strongest effort, but flashes of brilliance here and there. Let down a little by the short length and some parts of the plot, but shines when addressing character. Odd narrative style that is used well; the past informs the present. Could have been a lot more than it was, though. 



> Measure for Measure by William Shakespeare. Bad. Hated it.



I didn't really like it either, to be honest. Shakespeare has done far, far better.



> The Crucible by Arthur Miller
> 
> I nearly cried from frustration towards the end. That's what books are supposed to do. Loved it.



Awesome play. Miller has a real gift.


----------



## Tea And Cookies! (Nov 6, 2008)

_Heart of Darkness_ by Joseph Conrad.

What a hell of a hard book to read. Holy shiznitz. Plus it had so many ways to look at it, it was mind boggling.

I'm not really a fan of embeded narration, it's a pain to deal with all the possabilities-especially _all_ the deconstructive ones, but it was extreamly well written, and enjoyable if you like headaches. I suggest drawing a map while you read if you pick it up. Oh, and because of the time it was written, prepare yourself for some racisim.


----------



## Mojo (Nov 9, 2008)

Twilight by Stephenie Meyer. It's a vampire romance book and I enjoyed it.


----------



## Jello Biafra (Nov 9, 2008)

Just finished rereading _The Ecology of Freedom_ by Murray Bookchin. It's political philosophy, and some pretty advanced stuff at that. It won't make much sense to anyone who isn't familiar with Western Marxism and anarchist philosophy, but it's overall one of my favourites on the subject.

For fiction, I recently finished _Paradise Lost_ by John Milton. I love this epic poem, and the writer's masterful use of the English language.


----------



## Yakushi Kabuto (Nov 9, 2008)

I read Gregory Maguire's _A Lion Among Men_, sequel to _Son of a Witch_. I felt that there could have been more to it. This just all felt like a transition to another book. Perhaps that is as intended since his start was so lacking that he had to begin anew. It was still a good read, good movement, same feeling dark feeling with the setting and events. The style of writing fit very much with the other novels, and since I enjoyed them because of that the same is true here. 


Shawny said:


> It's been a while since I've read a really good book.  The last fiction book I read was "Size 12 is Not Fat" by Meg Cabot, I think.  It's not something I would normally read.  (It was a gift from my sister.)  It was too simple and predictable, but entertaining.


Oh, I considered picking that book up after seeing it at the library since the premise seemed fun. I like lighter reads from time to time.


----------



## Zaru (Nov 9, 2008)

Finally finished "Die USA im Abseits - Einsame Weltmacht"


----------



## Javs (Nov 10, 2008)

I just finished, _'Dress Your Family in Corduroy and Denim'_ by David Sedaris. I highly recommend it for light laugh-out-loud reading. As well as Sedaris' other books. His works have succeeded in something I've not thought possible; made me enjoy reading essays. 

I'm now out to collect all of his works .


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Nov 10, 2008)

Sanctuary by William Faulkner


----------



## tgre (Nov 11, 2008)

_The Chancellor Manuscript - Robert Ludlum_

Old classic, I personally felt that it was one of his best. Written long before he construed to his recent gung-ho style of writing which places the character in unrealistic perils. The Chancellor Manuscript has excellent narrative and the dialogue is something that I still adore to this day.

_The Art of Happiness - Dalai Lama & Howard C. Cutler_

The Dalai Lama is the yoda to my Luke Skywalker. 'Nuff said.


----------



## Uffie (Nov 11, 2008)

Just finished Beloved by Toni Morrison, Fear and Loathing in Las Vegas and The Color Purple.

American 20th century literature outside reading


----------



## Lo$tris (Nov 18, 2008)

The Book Thief  you would need a box of tissue at hand while reading this novel. Nonetheless, it was a great read, very original with loveable characters...I have never thought that I would ever love Death!! It is definitely a novel I would read again.


----------



## Jimin (Nov 18, 2008)

Albert Camus's The Stranger.


----------



## Madara Uchiha (Nov 18, 2008)

The whole twilight series


----------



## Taxman (Nov 18, 2008)

let's see...I recently finished 1984 after a 4 year absence...lol

The last novel I finished from cover to cover I believe was The Cosmic Puppets by Philip K. Dick.


----------



## Tea And Cookies! (Nov 18, 2008)

Beloved by Toni Morrison. Talk about a draining book.


----------



## Koi (Nov 19, 2008)

^Agreed. D:  I tried reading it, I did, but it just.. it didn't cut it for me. :\

_Kitchen Confidential_, by Anthony Bourdain.  A must-read.  He is so fucking rock and roll.


----------



## Bonten (Nov 19, 2008)

*The Rum Diary* by Hunter S. Thompson last night; it became a late-night ritual for me to make a cup of tea and read some of it before going to bed.

Awesome book anyway, one of those where you're sucked in can't stop reading.


----------



## Tyrael (Nov 20, 2008)

_Garden of the Moon_-although the end wasn't as climactic as I feel I would have liked it I am glad I gave the book a second chance.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Nov 20, 2008)

Steps in Time by Fred Astaire


----------



## Yakushi Kabuto (Nov 21, 2008)

Jennifer Cruise and Bob Mayer's _Agnes and the Hitman_. I read another book by Cruise before and found it to be a good light read so back to trying another. I liked this quite a bit, especially later when things started to pick up and fit together. Had me grinning through quite a bit of it. Oh, and the book does make me crave food. D:


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto Girl (Nov 22, 2008)

I am bout to finish the Amulet of Samarkand AKA Bartamaeus Trilogy book 1. It's a modern day, more interesting Harry Potter!


----------



## pislayer (Nov 22, 2008)

Kitchen God's Wife by Amy Tan. I liked it but it was kinda boring at the beginning and the ending was really very cheesy. Still, it was nice.


----------



## Lo$tris (Nov 25, 2008)

The Time Traveler's Wife. 
Reading two depressing books in a row is a VERY bad idea. I kinda expected it with The Book Thief, but with The Time Traveler's Wife, it came as a shock. But I really loved it. 
Movie will be out next year!!


----------



## Karin Maaka (Nov 25, 2008)

Ender's Shadow. 

 Not as good as I thought it would be...


----------



## Amnesia (Nov 26, 2008)

Last book? _The Fifth Elephant_ by Pratchett. Amazing.

Last novella? _Benito Cereno_ by Herman Melville  
It's better off analyzed than enjoyed.


----------



## Tyrael (Nov 26, 2008)

Amnesia said:


> Last book? _The Fifth Elephant_ by Pratchett. Amazing.
> 
> Last novella? _Benito Cereno_ by Herman Melville
> It's better off analyzed than enjoyed.



_The Fifth Elephant_ is one of my faves (along with _Interesting Times, Thief of Time, Lords and Ladies, Men at Arms_ and _The Truth_). Pratchett is just awesome.


----------



## ɒiƨʜɒɿ ƚɘivoƨ (Dec 1, 2008)

I went on a book-shopping spree two weeks ago. Among the books I read were:

*Invisible Monsters* by Chuck Palahniuk
I was very skeptical on how I'd receive this book after I finished _ Choke_, but this was quite a good read. Shock after shock from the plot (ah, what would Chuck be without them) and not once I felt that reading it was a drag. I'll definitely be picking up _Survivor_ next.

*Blind Willow, Sleeping Woman* by Haruki Murakami
I didn't like it. I thought the collection was a disappointment. There were a few shining stories but they were overshadowed by the more abundantly pointless stories in the book. Still, I'm giving Haruki another chance by getting _Norwegian Wood_. I'm really hoping it's as good as everybody else is saying.

*The Catcher in the Rye* by J. D. Salinger
Loved it. Granted I had a hard time ignoring the verbal tics, but at the end, it didn't matter. Rebellious/angsty middle-class white kid? Fuck yeah.


----------



## Yakushi Kabuto (Dec 5, 2008)

Shirley Rousseau Murphy's _Cat Breaking Free_. I've been seeing a couple of series revolving around feline detectives so I decided to try one out to see what was the interest in the genre. It was fairly entertaining, perhaps I would have liked it better if was intensely into cats. I liked the characterization of the cats and how they handled situations which required them to act like regular felines. The mystery itself moved along nicely enough.


----------



## Major (Dec 7, 2008)

Tale of the Body Thief, Memnoch the Devil and Merrick, by Anne Rice.

Yeah yeah, I know.  I'm just trying to finish all her books before moving onto a new author.


----------



## Utz (Dec 8, 2008)

_A Game of Thrones_, first book of the A Song of Ice and Fire series by George R.R. Martin. 

Planning to go after the _Tales of the Otori_ series next!


----------



## Un-Chan (Dec 8, 2008)

_Percy Jackson and the Olympians no. 3: The Titan's Curse_ - Rick Riordan
didn't like it as much as the first two. hell, nothing beats the first.

_Eclipse_ - Stephenie Meyer
didn't like it as much as the first two; too much background info for one book. i kinda zoned out when reading it.


----------



## Chee (Dec 8, 2008)

Water for Elephants. I really enjoyed this book, although it was on hiatus for the whole summer.


----------



## Buskuv (Dec 8, 2008)

Timequake by Kurt Vonnegut Jr.  

I'll miss the old man.


----------



## Yasha (Dec 10, 2008)

_Journey of Souls_

A fairly detailed description of the spirit world where our souls supposedly go to during the period between successive incarnations, explored through hypnotic regression. It's a nice complement to the _Many Lives Many Masters_ I read earlier.


_The Book Thief_

Pretty good literature. I was a bit moved by what happens in the last chapter (which says a lot, I assure you).


I'm currently reading _Memoirs of a Geisha_.


----------



## Lord Yu (Dec 12, 2008)

Jonathan Strange & Mr Norrell 

A modern book in 19th Century style. Fascinating read.


----------



## halfhearted (Dec 13, 2008)

_The Murders of the Rue Morgue_ by Edgar Allan Poe

Oh, Dupin! Idiosyncratic detective character who manages to keep from becoming irritating like some other similar personalities created around the same time that I could mention who were possibly created by Agatha Christie. Anyways, not quite as enjoyable as the _Purloined Letter_ for me, but I did love who ended up being the villain of the whole escapade as well as the way in which the "klew" pieces were put together.


----------



## Lo$tris (Dec 16, 2008)

*A Tree Grows in Brooklyn*
I don't know what to say about this book, it's not one of my fave but it is special on its own way. No complex plot, no twists, just a story about a poor family. It made me shed few tears, especially at the end.
 The characters are really what have made me keep reading this book, and really Sissy is one unique character


----------



## Major (Dec 17, 2008)

I'm finally done reading all the Anne Rice novels. 

So I just finished reading Memnoch the Devil, Blackwood Farm, Blood Canticle and the Vampire Armand. 

Now it's onto the books of Franz Hartman.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Dec 17, 2008)

Senekis said:


> I'm finally done reading all the Anne Rice novels.
> 
> So I just finished reading Memnoch the Devil, Blackwood Farm, Blood Canticle and the Vampire Armand.
> 
> Now it's onto the books of Franz Hartman.



Are the last few any good? I was just wondering really...I might invest time in all of that if they are.


----------



## SP (Dec 17, 2008)

The Pirate's Daughter. Better than I expected it to be.


----------



## boognishrising (Dec 17, 2008)

I just read The Shock Doctrine, by Naomi Kline. It is a pretty good read if you are intrested in economics and subversive tactics used by various governments. Kline speaks on NPR a lot, and her book is readable and intresting, I think.


----------



## FunkyPlatypus (Dec 18, 2008)

boognishrising said:


> I just read The Shock Doctrine, by Naomi Kline. It is a pretty good read if you are intrested in economics and subversive tactics used by various governments. Kline speaks on NPR a lot, and her book is readable and intresting, I think.



Huh you know my dad has that book laying around but I've never got to it. 

Just finished reading _Othello_ for English class. I'm not gonna lie I loved it! Shakespeare's a freakin' genius, I really enjoyed _Macbeth_ as well. 

I'm gonna start reading _Uncle Tom's Cabin_, it's supposed to be the best-selling novel ever in proportion to America's population. I heard about it from history class and it sounds pretty cool.


----------



## Psallo a Cappella (Dec 18, 2008)

A friend lent me a book that I read mainly for something light and distracting during the days of review we had for finals (I only had one, so I was extremely bored). Bland style, but I did love the action and the fairly erotic snippets. First novel of the _Black Dagger Brotherhood_.


----------



## Yakushi Kabuto (Dec 18, 2008)

As with my love of books that either involve a pet or a small child being taken care of a clueless parent, the book I just finished fell into second category. _Man and boy_, by Tony Parsons, fell into that little niche of books nicely. It was a warm and fuzzy book that had a certain kind of romance to it as well. I like people growing up when they thought they have already gotten all of their growing out of the way.


Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> Are the last few any good? I was just wondering really...I might invest time in all of that if they are.


I enjoyed the later Vampire Chronicles novels...except for the last one, but that's just me. I know other people who thought it was good, so give it a whirl.


----------



## Taxman (Dec 19, 2008)

recently finished Moby-Dick by Herman Melville

I didn't enjoy my Whale Journal ...liked the last three chapters though and any scene with Ahab being stark raving mad 

currently reading In Cold Blood by Truman Capote...I'll have this done before the weekend....I'll probably read Flow My Tears, the Policeman Said by Philip K. Dick after I'm done with In Cold blood


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Dec 19, 2008)

Just finished Beowulf and I'm grateful its superior then the awful CGI movie in every way possible, as expected. Also recently finished Turn of The Screw by Henry James, had to read it twice just to get a clear picture in my head of the different themes. Overall an excellent read.


----------



## isanon (Dec 19, 2008)

brisingr - yeah if you, like me, didnt like the 2 other books by paolini you wont like this one either .


----------



## Anjali (Dec 19, 2008)

Junnosuke Yoshiyuki, "Yugure Made"


----------



## Tyrael (Dec 21, 2008)

_No Country for Old Men_. Certain parts of this book didn't really come off too well in all honesty-the thriller part was always confusing and badly paced. Still, distinctive writing and a brilliant discursive undertone added to the sense of deep sorrow that comes through by the end. Also some brilliant dialogue and truckloads of quotable lines stood out-Chighur is a brilliantly portrayed character with some of the best speeches in the book.


----------



## Lo$tris (Dec 23, 2008)

Memoirs of a Geisha.
Although I expected the book to be better I still liked it. My favourite character would be Nobu so I was kind of disappointed in Sayuri and all her attempts to get rid of him though in a way I can't blame her. 
And I totally loved the last part of the novel; Sayuri's dream and the way she thought about the lives of all those who died and left her.
Edit: I wonder who's the actress who has played Sayuri's part?


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Dec 23, 2008)

Ginger: My Story by Ginger Rogers


----------



## Un-Chan (Dec 23, 2008)

_fake boyfriend_ - kate brian

cute. i like kate brian's work, but i prefer the private series over this one. i kinda wished that SOMEONE, other than sluttig didn't get a happy ending.

(woot woot! )


----------



## Ashiya (Dec 23, 2008)

The secret language of love - Megan Tresidder


----------



## Buskuv (Dec 23, 2008)

A Game of Thrones - George R.R. Martin


----------



## Yakushi Kabuto (Dec 25, 2008)

Just finished _Gods Behaving Badly_, by Marie Phillips. I enjoy reading alternative takes on classic myths and fairy tales, so this suited my tastes just fine. I like the imperfections of Greek gods and having those brought to the world of the present. Was a fairly funny book to me with how the gods were characterized in ways that matched what they represented.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Dec 30, 2008)

February Flowers by Fan Wu


----------



## GsG (Dec 30, 2008)

Money, and the Law of Attraction: Learning to Attract Wealth, Health, and Happiness by  Esther and Jerry Hicks


----------



## Trunkten (Dec 30, 2008)

Just this moment put down Kafka on the Shore, and it was as good as everyone I'd spoken to made it out to be. One of those books that leave you almost disappointed when you finish it, simply because you won't be able to experience it for the first time ever again.


----------



## Neptune (Dec 30, 2008)

_Free Food For Millionaires_ by Min Jin Lee

excellent story, kept me absorbed until the very last page


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Dec 30, 2008)

Loop by Koji Suzuki


----------



## fightoffyourdemons (Dec 31, 2008)

I just finished reading The Unbearable Lightness Of Being. A friend of mine recomended it and I thought it was amazing. It's definetly worth checking out if you haven't already read it.


----------



## Taxman (Dec 31, 2008)

The last book I read was _Flow My Tears, The Policeman Said _by Philip K. Dick.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Jan 1, 2009)

Birthday by Koji Suzuki


----------



## Tea And Cookies! (Jan 1, 2009)

Argh. Just finished _1984_. I need to find myself some happy literature.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Jan 1, 2009)

Dark Water by Koji Suzuki


----------



## Yakushi Kabuto (Jan 2, 2009)

_Severance Package_ by Duane Swierczynski. It is one of those books that tosses a normal person into one crazy situation. In this case, several people, only one of whom is really just a regular joe, are stuck fighting for their lives in an office scenario because the company they worked for really was a front for something related to the government. It all went to hell when the boss announced they were closing down and people were given the choose to die from poisoning or a shot to the head. The characters were interesting enough, but I really wish the book explained it all more, it felt like it was trying to preserve that air of mystery at the cost of being cohesive.


----------



## Yasha (Jan 3, 2009)

Tony Buzan's _The Speed Reading Book_. Not much help, 'cuz I'm still reading at a snail speed of 100+ wpm (the normal average is 200+ wpm and speed readers can reach up to 1000+ wpm).


----------



## Ema Skye (Jan 3, 2009)

The Tales Of Beedle The Bard by J.K. Rowling


----------



## Yacoob (Jan 4, 2009)

Lady Chatterly's Lover.


----------



## Lo$tris (Jan 4, 2009)

Phantom by Susan Kay. I like it more than the orginal Phantom of the Opera novel. 

Christmas break is over  no more novels for a while


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Jan 5, 2009)

Balzac and the Little Chinese Seamstress by Dai Sijie


----------



## Major (Jan 6, 2009)

Dracula - Bram Stoker.

I just love to reread this book.


----------



## Jiraiya's Girl (Jan 6, 2009)

I just finished reading Twilight.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Jan 6, 2009)

Fred Astaire by Joseph Epstein

&

From the Mixed-Up Files of Mrs. Basil E. Frankweiler by E.L. Konigsburg


----------



## sook (Jan 6, 2009)

_shalimar the clown_... you can accuse rushdie of "verbal felicity," but i love him.  and i read a few pages of _twilight_. i expected it to be horrendous and trashy, but readable... well, it isn't readable. i find it hard to believe it isn't a parody.


----------



## Un-Chan (Jan 7, 2009)

*the watchmen.*
the most amazing comic book ever. i reccommend that everyone who hates twilight read it, and see the movie.  it looks just like the book.


----------



## Anjali (Jan 7, 2009)

The Labyrinth of Destiny by Junichiro Tanizaki


----------



## Taxman (Jan 9, 2009)

Just finished _The Bell Jar _by Sylvia Plath

don't know if I want to get into something just as serious and read Crime and Punishment or have some "junk" and read a Hercule Poirot Agatha Christie novel.


----------



## The Bloody Nine (Jan 10, 2009)

Just finished the *Ten Thousand by Paul Kearney*. 

I read this on a recommendation - the exact words being "he writes the best battles in all of fiction" - and this might very well be true. The book had a pretty slow begging (or rather the bit after the first chapter) though and there is precious little humor to balance any of it out. 

Also the feminists will have a field day with this book  - every single women you read about has either been raped, is in very real and imminent danger of getting raped or she's a whore - though the levels of violence are so high that even the pretty men are in danger of getting raped. 

A very very gritty book, maybe even twisted - i guess i'll give it a 7.5/10.


----------



## Sarun (Jan 10, 2009)

I skimmed over The Great Gatsby.


----------



## Lee1993 (Jan 10, 2009)

Animal Farm
It Sucked
i had to read it for enghish


----------



## RivFader (Jan 11, 2009)

Terry Pratchett, Ian Stewart, Jack Cohen - The Science of Discworld

Currently reading:
Daniel Kehlmann - Measuring the World


----------



## killinspree42099 (Jan 11, 2009)

Stephen King, The Dark Tower


----------



## Vandal Savage (Jan 11, 2009)

Recently finished reading _Blink_ by Malcolm Gladwell. Did a beautiful job of showing how rapid cognition tends to work and what factors cause it to fail. It helped me to gain a lot of insight into how I make quick decisions and just which situations it works best in.


----------



## pktheworld (Jan 12, 2009)

i just recently read sword song by...ah forget the name.

im a sucker for historical fiction


----------



## Sanity Check (Jan 12, 2009)

I read one of those cheap o star wars books.

*Darth Bane -- Path of Destruction*

Wasn't too bad.


----------



## Time Expired (Jan 12, 2009)

^ I know what you mean.  

Darth Bane: The Rule of Two, Darth Maul: Shadow Hunter.  The latter was the better of the two.


----------



## Sen (Jan 13, 2009)

The Host by Stephenie Meyer

I loved it, although I kind of wish she had ended it a bit differently.  Still, I'd recommend it to people that love Sci-Fi and romance.


----------



## Lo$tris (Jan 13, 2009)

I had finished A Walk to Remember by Nicholas Sparks last night. A good book. I loved the prologue and the way he described how time started to go back, it felt like you could actually see the scene. And I liked how he ended the book, I prefere to think that Jamie had lived.


----------



## Ema Skye (Jan 13, 2009)

Of Mice and Men- John Steinbeck


----------



## Koi (Jan 15, 2009)

Finished _Deathly Hallows_.  Knew what was gonna happen, but cried several times anyway. :\  Very nice, finite ending to the series, though, I'll give it that.  Also ILU, MOLLY WEASLEY.


----------



## animebutterfly (Jan 16, 2009)

I've been reading a lot of good books lately.  Let's see, the last book I've read was The Unthinkable, it's called, by Amanda Ripley.


----------



## Un-Chan (Jan 16, 2009)

burned - ellen hopkins
because of the way she wrote it, didn't take me long to read.
loved it.

pjato no. 4 - the battle of the labyrinth - rick riordan
the lightning thief will always be the best, but this one came close.

right behind you - gail giles (forgot if i posted this one or not)
meh. second half was . . . decent. x3

a seperate peace
i. hated. this. book.
D:<
stupid schools.


----------



## Aldrick (Jan 16, 2009)

An Old Man and The Sea

Good book. Shame about that part where the fisherman goes home and beats his wife with a salmon though.


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Jan 16, 2009)

Just finished The Zombie Survival Guide by Max Brooks. A thoroughly enjoyable read from start to finish. I love how he treats the subject so seriously as if it could really happen. Even though its just for effect he plays it off well.


----------



## The Bloody Nine (Jan 16, 2009)

StrawHat4Life said:


> Just finished The Zombie Survival Guide by Max Brooks. A thoroughly enjoyable read from start to finish. I love how he treats the subject so seriously as if it could really happen. Even though its just for effect he plays it off well.



Then you really should read his next book world war z ! Its not just a great zombie book - its a great book overall. I reckon its quite a bit better than the Survival Guide.


----------



## Darth (Jan 16, 2009)

i just finished the last book in Douglas Adam's series, "The Hitchhiker's Guide to the Galaxy"

I think i'm going to go kill myself now..


i'm not sure if the book was good or bad.. it was something completely different.. it was like dividing by zero..


----------



## Vandal Savage (Jan 17, 2009)

I just recently finished _Outliers_ by Malcom Gladwell. He does an excellent job of breaking down the preconceived notions we have about success and successful people.

It goes into what exactly made certain people successful and shows that their wealth wasn't purely acquired all on their own. It wasn't enough to have an opportunity, in some cases but several opportunities and having the ambition to seize them at the same time. There is even an argument for where being born in certain decades or in certain year spans allowed people to take advantage of things that many tend to overlook.

The way he writes easily draws you in. Definitely another great book from him.


----------



## Lo$tris (Jan 17, 2009)

Marked by P. C. Cast and Kristin Cast. 
I think the story was ok, but I totally hated the way the book was written. Sarcasm was used in every sentence, it made it hard for me to take anything seriously  I definitly won't be picking the other books in the series.


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Jan 17, 2009)

The Bloody Nine said:


> Then you really should read his next book world war z ! Its not just a great zombie book - its a great book overall. I reckon its quite a bit better than the Survival Guide.



I've already read World War Z actually which is what compelled me to pick up the Survival Guide. They're both very different types of books so its hard to compare them even though they share the same commonality and are even vaguely implied to be in the same continuity. I agree though WWZ is a great book.


----------



## Vandal Savage (Jan 18, 2009)

_The Tipping Point_ by Malcolm Gladwell.

Another great book from him which goes into social epidemics. How they start, what kind of people are needed to start them, and the factors that allow them to thrive.

Great book and packed with loads of information.


----------



## Toby (Jan 18, 2009)

Non-fiction:

 - Do not touch again. I won't recommend it as a good summary of Chomsky's writing. It confirmed what I read in the following work of brilliant analysis

 - Must touch again sometime. The books is hilarious albeit mostly focused towards a fun criticism of the middle/upper-class white American males. 

Fiction:

- Touch this again too, sometime. It's a nice novel, although it will require patience and it isn't quite as gripping as most of my friends found it. A story of a boy whose antiquarian mother has caused him great sorrow. He reads a novel by the same title as the main novel which, he discovers, has been systematically destroyed, copy for copy, by some mysterious source. He falls into a classic grand tale of "murder, madness, and doomed love" which drags him toward an uncertain end. 

I enjoyed it more than I thought I would. I don't often like these sort of novels.


----------



## Camille (Jan 19, 2009)

Finished reading Oscar Wilde's _The Picture of Dorian Grey_ just a few hours ago. Excellent book. Chapter 11 was a pain to read though...


----------



## KawpyNinja (Jan 22, 2009)

I finished reading Roses are Red....another masterpiece by James Paterson..ended with a BANG


----------



## Taxman (Jan 22, 2009)

I just read _And Then There Were None _in one sitting


----------



## Lo$tris (Jan 23, 2009)

Perfume by Patrick Suskind 
I have thought Pride and Prejudice was the worst novel I've ever read, this one truly deserves the title. To sum up the novel, it is basically about an animal in a human body.


----------



## Nicola (Jan 24, 2009)

Take Me There by Susane Colasanti. Interesting book... I'll say that.


----------



## The Bloody Nine (Jan 24, 2009)

The Judging Eye by R Scott Bakker - in three sittings over something like 8 hours in the bookshop. 

He's toned down on the philosophical wankery (though its still very present) and it was a pretty good book all things considered but it was definitely the starting book in a larger series and all the plot lines sort of dribbled away rather than having any sort of conclusion. 

Still, a very promising start. 8.5/10


----------



## Mashy (Jan 24, 2009)

Lo$tris said:


> Perfume by Patrick Suskind
> I have thought Pride and Prejudice was the worst novel I've ever read, this one truly deserves the title. To sum up the novel, it is basically about an animal in a human body.



Really? It was one of my favourite books. The theme mirrors that of Dorian Gray, in the respect that both protagonists (or anti-heroes) use a special ability/feature they own in order to carry out their vices without persecution. 

It's like that old Greek myth about the Ring of Gyges - would you commit immoral acts if you possessed a cloak of invisibility? In other words, would we still have morals if we could escape punishment?


----------



## chaosakita (Jan 24, 2009)

Sara Zarr - Story of a Girl


----------



## Taxman (Jan 25, 2009)

Candide by Voltaire and No Exit by Jean-Paul Sartre


----------



## Major (Jan 26, 2009)

The Sacred Book of Abramelin the Mage.


----------



## Bushin (Jan 26, 2009)

Legacy (book VII in the Legend of Drizzt series) - R.A. Salvatore


----------



## krome (Jan 26, 2009)

Nightwatch by Sergei Lukyanenko.
It's decent.


----------



## Vermillionage (Jan 27, 2009)

Breaking dawn..S. Meyer


----------



## Major (Jan 27, 2009)

Bushin said:


> Legacy (book VII in the Legend of Drizzt series) - R.A. Salvatore


 I still want to read this 

Seems like I have more books to borrow from you


----------



## GsG (Jan 27, 2009)

Trump: Think Like a Billionaire: Everything You Need to Know About Success, Real Estate, and Life by Donald Trump


----------



## Taxman (Jan 29, 2009)

just finished Paradise Lost by John Milton

now I'm going to play eenie-meenie-miney-moe on my book collection to see what I read next.


----------



## Un-Chan (Jan 29, 2009)

harry potter and the sorcerer's stone.

finally, i'm getting into the series. my mother forced it on me when i was little, so i was like, " i'll just skim it." and i love the series now.  definitely buying the rest.


----------



## FonsEtOrigo (Jan 29, 2009)

Been on Terry Prachette Binge: 

Wintersmith -- Terry Prachette


----------



## Jimin (Jan 29, 2009)

Dreaming in Cuban by Cristina García. It started off very weak but got stronger. Decent.


----------



## testxxxx (Jan 29, 2009)

I just finished *Anansi Boys *- _Neil Gaiman._


----------



## Hope (Jan 30, 2009)

My Booky Wook - Russell Brand


----------



## Hiroshi (Jan 30, 2009)

_The Hunger Games_ by Suzanne Collins. I eagerly await the sequel.


----------



## Anjali (Jan 30, 2009)

The Catcher In The Rye by J.D. Salinger. I loved it!


----------



## Utz (Jan 30, 2009)

Tales of the Otori - Book 1, _Across the Nightingale Floor_ - Lian Hearn


----------



## Nakor (Jan 31, 2009)

The Kings Buccaneer
Shadow of a Dark Queen
Rise of a Merchant Prince
Rage of a Demon King
Shards of a Broken Crown
Krondor the betrayal
krondor the assasins
krondor tear of the gods

all by Raymond Feist


----------



## Tyger (Jan 31, 2009)

Eclipse

Twilight Series ftw


----------



## @lk3mizt (Jan 31, 2009)

Star Wars: Legacy of the Force- Invincible

before that is the entire Twilight series!


----------



## House (Jan 31, 2009)

1984 by George Orwell.


----------



## Yasha (Jan 31, 2009)

I just finished _Big Four_, by Agatha Christie. Unless you're a super big AC fan or Hercule Poirot fan, you can skip this one.


----------



## Yakushi Kabuto (Feb 3, 2009)

_Kings of Infinite Space_ by James Hynes. It was an odd read. I liked the very end of it and I didn't feel particularly sorry for the lead despite all the crap he got into since he wasn't likable to me. But at the same time I wasn't pleased with the less than happy ending after all the crazy stuff that went down.


----------



## Nae'blis (Feb 4, 2009)

@lk3mizt said:


> Star Wars: Legacy of the Force- Invincible
> 
> *before that is the entire Twilight series*!



 don't read that, it's horrible.


But lol we're reading the same book. Legacy of the Force: Bloodlines ~ Karen Traviss


----------



## Dream Brother (Feb 4, 2009)

moridin said:


> don't read that, it's horrible.
> 
> 
> But lol we're reading the same book. Legacy of the Force: Bloodlines ~ Karen Traviss



That series frustrated me so much that I eventually gave up on it before finishing.

_Bloodlines_, however, is the book that I enjoyed the most out of the handful that I read -- I thought it was pretty cool. I think Traviss did a good job with fleshing out Jacen's character in particular. 

(Although my favourite Jacen book is still _Traitor_.)


----------



## Nakor (Feb 4, 2009)

Exile's Return by Raymond Feist


----------



## The Bloody Nine (Feb 5, 2009)

Use of Weapons by Ian M Banks.

I'm not sure yet - because i'm still recovering from the ending and desperately need a reread - but it might even have been a masterpiece.

Great characters - when constructing this brief review in my head a few chapters ago i would have said that Zakalwe was one of my favourite characters in fiction; completely brash and more than a little crazy (i didn't know the half of it) but then all Genius' flirt with madness - the various settings are all incredibly interesting and the mozaic puzzle plotting is breath taking.

I need a reread to make sure but at the moment i'm giving it a 9/10.


----------



## Nae'blis (Feb 5, 2009)

Just finished Legacy of the Force: Tempest ~ Troy Denning. Somewhat frustrating.



Dream Brother said:


> That series frustrated me so much that I eventually gave up on it before finishing.
> 
> _Bloodlines_, however, is the book that I enjoyed the most out of the handful that I read -- I thought it was pretty cool. I think Traviss did a good job with fleshing out Jacen's character in particular.
> 
> (Although my favourite Jacen book is still _Traitor_.)


Bloodlines was nice, I found it more substantive than the first book in the series and the book after it (Tempest I think). Actually, Tempest was really frustrating to read. I'll probably continue though, I would really like to know how this all plays out.

I haven't read anything dealing with the Yuuzhan Vong war, so I don't know what the immediate background of Legacy of the Force is. Traitor I think is part of those books I should get my hands on after this.

I'm unfortunate enough to not be able to stop a series when I'm already halfway through. The only exception was Twilight since it was probably the worst book I've ever read.


----------



## Nakor (Feb 5, 2009)

Flight of the Nighthawks by Raymond Feist


----------



## Nae'blis (Feb 6, 2009)

Legacy of the Force: Exile ~ Aaron Allston.

These seem to go by a lot faster than other novels I've read.


----------



## Fang (Feb 6, 2009)

Traviss is a horrible writer. That said I need to pick up Coruscant Nights III: Patterns of the Force.


----------



## Nae'blis (Feb 6, 2009)

TWF said:


> Traviss is a horrible writer. That said I need to pick up Coruscant Nights III: Patterns of the Force.



I guess I didn't mind that since attention was paid to Fett, who happens to be one of my favorite characters in EU.


----------



## Fang (Feb 6, 2009)

Boba Fett is one of my favorite characters, remember I use to sport a shitload of sets with him in fact.

The problem with her is that she massively wanks Mandalorians and the Fett Clan in general. She also has been known when in conferences with fans to get into fights over her downplaying of the Grand Army of the Republic's size (saying less than a few million clones fought in the entire war with the Confederacy of Independent Systems), hating on the Jedi Order and so on.

Also you really need to read the New Jedi Order. Its a lot better than Legacy of the Force, and the Dark Nest Trilogy after it.

The New Jedi Order had a lot of good and great novels (Vector Prime, Star By Star, Final Prophecy, Unified Force, Force Heretic Trilogy, Jedi Trial I and II), even though some of it was bad.


----------



## Dream Brother (Feb 6, 2009)

I would personally call Traviss one of the better writers to be found in the EU -- her prose style is quite polished and mature in comparison to most authors that I've come across in the field -- but that's just my own take. A friend of mine has always complained about her rampant love for the Mandalorians too, although I've never had a problem with it at all. If anything, I found it to be a refreshing change from the norm.



> Also you really need to read the New Jedi Order. Its a lot better than Legacy of the Force, and the Dark Nest Trilogy after it.



_Dark Nest_ was, in my opinion, downright appalling. Yet another series that I failed to finish due to lack of interest. 

NJO had a gem or two. As I mentioned before, _Traitor_ was a favourite of mine. I actually consider Stover to be the best writer in the EU, although I haven't read his latest work.

Mori:

If you haven't read _Shatterpoint_, I recommend that one too. It easily works as a standalone.


----------



## Fang (Feb 6, 2009)

I wouldn't call Traviss one of the better writers of EU, if fact she was good during the first three entries of the Republic Commando series but after that she became god awful. 

Zahn and Stover represent the best of EU. Then you have people who are consistantly good like Steven Barnes, James Luceno, Michael Reaves, Micheal McDowell (Known as Micheal P. Kube as his pen name) are the best of what you can expect.

And New Jedi Order certainly delievered better than either the Dark Nest Trilogy or the appalling bad Legacy of the Force series.

Star By Star, Traitor, Force Heretic Trilogy, and several others were fantastic reads. And Troy Dennings is also a great writer as well as Alliston.


----------



## Dream Brother (Feb 6, 2009)

Wasn't the art from your avatar used for the cover of Barbara Hambly's _Children of the Jedi_?

I found that book to be utterly _horrible_. It literally put me to sleep. Nice art, though.



> And New Jedi Order certainly delievered better than either the Dark Nest Trilogy or the appalling bad Legacy of the Force series.



Yep.


----------



## Fang (Feb 6, 2009)

I couldn't even finish Children of the Jedi myself. Although like you say, I loved the art.

Also Kevin J. Andersen has to be one of the worst, if not the worse, writers in EU's history. Luke/Callista was one of the worst romances in the franchise.


----------



## Kunoichi gal (Feb 6, 2009)

tuesdays with morrie


----------



## Trunkten (Feb 6, 2009)

Wow, this thread is reigniting my interest in Star Wars novels, the only books I ever read as a 10 year old. Still got about 12 books, even back then I remember having debates with my best friend over who was the best writer, we both agreed on Zahn with little argument, although personally I really enjoyed Andersen's Jedi Academy series back then. Of course, my appreciation for decent writing wasn't what it is now, and if I were to read them again, I'm sure my opinions would change.


----------



## Nae'blis (Feb 7, 2009)

Legacy of the Force: Sacrifice.

This series is really starting to annoy me. I hate when plot revolves around people not telling each other important information, especially when they have ample opportunity to do so. It's like "hey I know what the final villain's true identity is but I won't bother telling anyone (then dies)." Bloody annoying. 

Also has good points though.



TWF said:


> Also you really need to read the New Jedi Order. Its a lot better than Legacy of the Force, and the Dark Nest Trilogy after it.
> 
> The New Jedi Order had a lot of good and great novels (Vector Prime, Star By Star, Final Prophecy, Unified Force, Force Heretic Trilogy, Jedi Trial I and II), even though some of it was bad.


Will do. I think those are the ones which deal with the Yuuzhan Vong, which seems really interesting to me after hearing about it in LOTF.



Dream Brother said:


> Mori:
> 
> If you haven't read _Shatterpoint_, I recommend that one too. It easily works as a standalone.



Okay, thanks for that recommendation.


----------



## Garfield (Feb 8, 2009)

This chancy, chancy, chancy world. The same one I recommended so many times. I must say, it's been the most exhilarating read in my reading experience. A book to die for.


----------



## ЯƎWO⅃ᖷ (Feb 8, 2009)

The Sinner’s Guide to Confession      -   Phyllis Schieber

Not a bad read. It supposedly outlines the lives of women, but I couldn’t relate to the characters. They were all bitter ex-girlfriend types and more than a little pathetic.


----------



## Nakor (Feb 8, 2009)

Into a Dark Realm by Raymond Feist


----------



## SP (Feb 8, 2009)

Rebecca by Daphne du Maurier.

It's not a romance okay.


----------



## killinspree42099 (Feb 9, 2009)

ender's shadow by orson scott card


----------



## Taxman (Feb 10, 2009)

well I put hunchback of notre dame on hold (got into a bit of lag)

Finished Joseph Conrad's _Heart of Darkness _and John Gardner's _Grendel_


----------



## Lo$tris (Feb 10, 2009)

White Oleander by Janet Fitch
I loved the book though it was depressing in a way, I wanted to know what happened to Astrid in the coming years. 
I wonder if this book truly portrays the whole foster-home issue in the USA. I mean I was really surprised by how any bum can be a foster parent...


----------



## Nae'blis (Feb 10, 2009)

Just finished Legacy of the Force: Revelation by Karen Traviss (and Fury and Inferno before that).

I really liked Revelation, more so than the previous three.


----------



## Jazzmatazz (Feb 10, 2009)

_White Night_ of The Dredsen Files. I feel bad I didn't get into the series sooner. Now I won't feel content until I backtrack and read all the other ones...


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Feb 10, 2009)

Caleb Williams by William Godwin


----------



## awayfromreality (Feb 11, 2009)

The other day I finished The Final Warning by James Patterson. It's the fourth book in his Maximum Ride series. Love those books.


----------



## The Bloody Nine (Feb 11, 2009)

Hunters Moon by David Deveraux

An SAS trained magician working for an organisation so secret that even MI5 don't know about them hunts down terrorist lesbian witches ( who power their magic by bondage and all other forms of kinky sex). Sounds like an adrenaline laced wet dream and that's pretty much what it was. 

Though it was also surprisingly brutal - the world and the main character can accurately be described as pretty fucking evil.

Mindless fun 7/10


----------



## Nakor (Feb 11, 2009)

Wrath of a Mad God by Raymond Feist.


----------



## Nicola (Feb 11, 2009)

I just finished "To Kill a Mockingbird" by Harper Lee. It was a rather good book, to say the least.


----------



## Randir (Feb 11, 2009)

The Shadow of the Wind - Carlos Ruiz Zafón

This one was a highly enjoyable read. The plot flows smoothly, and the characters are fleshed out with utmost care. Some, such as Fumero, are exaggeratedly sinister at times, but for the most part they are likeable yet far from perfect human beings the reader can really care for (my personal favourite is Fermín Romero de Torres.)
The pacing is a bit slow at times during the first third or so, but other than that I'd say it's certainly a very recommendable book.


----------



## Carolyn♥ (Feb 12, 2009)

Tuesdays With Morrie - Mitch Albom

i enjoyed this book. it was very inspiring for me. there was a lot of wisdom that Morrie was teaching, and it was overall a great book =)


----------



## Tyrael (Feb 12, 2009)

Brent Weeks-_The Way of the Shadows_

I knew this book handled dark, gritty subject matter before I started it but the sheer brutality that the first two hundred or so pages almost made me put the book down for good. Rape, psychological abuse, violence: did I mention everyone (both the victims and perpetrators) are children? It was badly paced as well as sickening. Still, there were interesting characters and the setting seemed very original so I continued.

The writing and pacing improved leaps and bounds and it soon became apparent that the author had not only captured grittiness but there was a sense of huge ambition to this book too. I think that the ambition exceeded the author's ability to write though, and what was a very good, complex plot that pushed the mains and drew conflict between them was left feeling like it had only half fulfilled it's potential.

The twists were the books strongest point, most of the characters had depth-there were a few notable ones that had a lot of depth and others that got little in variety of characterisation.

Overall it is a bit of a polarising book. It does some things truly fantastically and others pretty dismally. Depending on what you like in a book it will be a stand-out series or a piece of badly written fantasy that is trying too hard to be part of the new darkness that fantasy tries to claim is now the popular movement within fantasy.

As an unpleasant aside the author, who's wife works with children who join gangs, claims that not only does the disturbing stuff happen in real life, but he also had to tone it down because the truth is, frankly, too brutal. Nice.


----------



## Un-Chan (Feb 14, 2009)

a re-read of the watchmen.

it was surprisingly better this time around, and i love it even more. <3 it's also like, when you watch the same episode of a tv show a few times, and you start to notice things.

god, i am so hyped up for the movie.


----------



## Tyrael (Feb 15, 2009)

_Skavenslayer_ by William King

Entertaining pulp nonsense, set in the sprawling mess of the Old World that plays host to the tabletop game Warhammer. For what is essentially a fanfiction, this book has a lot going for it so long as you take it for what it is. The writing is easy, unchallenging, and plots are fairly predictable. The characters are definitely the highlight though, special focus Gotrek, and the author's abilities do grow as the novel passes. I did not find the same darkness in this as the other, although pacing and development were better.

Overall if you are not a fan of Warhammer then it's to be avoided though, and if you are a fan make sure you are in the mood for a shallow fantasy romp.


----------



## SmackyTheFrog (Feb 15, 2009)

carolynt23 said:


> Tuesdays With Morrie - Mitch Albom
> 
> i enjoyed this book. it was very inspiring for me. there was a lot of wisdom that Morrie was teaching, and it was overall a great book =)



I finished that book recently too.  It was inspiring and a easy read, but after I finished and the awe wore off I started thinking about what his teacher said.  He preached alot of things, but he rarely explains it well.  I'd prefer if he went in depth on why he believed certain things.  His answer was always love and happiness he should've went more in depth on what was wrong with the life we were living.


----------



## Lo$tris (Feb 15, 2009)

*Glass Castle* by Jennette Walls. A page turner, reminds me of *A Tree Grows in Brooklyn*. (though the latter is better)


----------



## eyeSharingan (Feb 15, 2009)

Just finished two actually.

One Flew over the Cuckoo's Nest, written by Ken Kessey. Fantastic novel, suggest it to anyone.

The Tommyknockers, written by Stephen King. Not his best novel, but still captivates me. ^_^


----------



## neko-sennin (Feb 17, 2009)

The other day, I finished reading Terry Pratchett's "Maskerade" one of only a couple Pratchett novels I've ever gotten my hands on, as I have little luck finding them used. (Must be "keepers" and I have no trouble understanding why.  ) The only other Discworld book I've gotten to read was "Monstrous Regiment" which was entertaining enough, but "Maskerade" cracked me consistently up.

I definitely need to find more stories with Granny Weatherwax and Nanny Ogg, those two never cease to amaze-- or amuse-- me. A pity my projects have taken up so much of my time, as I started reading this back during the Holidays, and ended up reading it in several sections, with the final third (as tends to be my tendency with good books) in a single day. It was a very "operatic" experience that made me think that opera in Discworld is a lot like what it would be like in our world if my old high school Drama Club friends were running the show. 



eyeSharingan said:


> The Tommyknockers, written by Stephen King. Not his best novel, but still captivates me. ^_^



I hear ya there. Not his best by any stretch of the imagination, but by no means his world. Dreamcatcher, I'm kinda lookin' in your direction...  An odd bit of trivia: in his guide/autobiography "On Writing: A Memoir of the Craft" King relates that he wrote The Tommyknockers at the height of his substance abuse, before he sobered up, and he was, if I recall his own words "wrecked out of my mind" and, as such, he doesn't really remember even writing it, something he says he regrets deeply.


----------



## isanon (Feb 17, 2009)

the magicians guild - trudi canvan
the novice - trudi canvan


----------



## Hiroshi (Feb 17, 2009)

_Dead Until Dark_ by Charlaine Harris.


----------



## Luckyday (Feb 17, 2009)

The Scarlet Letter for English.
It's not that bad but there were times when I needed to read a chapter twice.


----------



## Tobirama (Feb 17, 2009)

_The Return of The King_ by Tolkien


for the umpteenth time

gets more epic on each read


----------



## Nakor (Feb 17, 2009)

The Invisible Man by H.G. Wells


----------



## isanon (Feb 18, 2009)

trudi canvan - the high lord

now im out of books to read


----------



## Lucaniel (Feb 18, 2009)

Last three were:
One Hundred Years of Solitude - Gabriel Garcia Marquez
Making Money - Terry Pratchett
Sick Puppy - Carl Hiaasen

I issued a few nice and highbrow books but I can't be bothered to read them >:[


----------



## Captain Snow (Feb 19, 2009)

The last book I read was Monster by Walter Dean Myers. Good book, the ending sort of gave me goosebumps for a moment or two.


----------



## raininggemini (Feb 19, 2009)

I just finished the *Virgin of Small Plains*


----------



## Hiroshi (Feb 19, 2009)

_Dead Alive in Dallas_ and _Club Dead_ by Charlaine Harris.


----------



## yellowkunoichi (Feb 20, 2009)

Alabama Moon by Watt Key
it was great


----------



## The Bloody Nine (Feb 22, 2009)

In the last week and a half i have finished;

Watchmen, thought it was over-rated - 7.5/10

The Yiddish Policeman's Union, Chabon has a great way with words but the ending threw me off - 8.5/10 

Contract by Simon Spurrier, very original and very very funny (IF you aren't grossed out by some really dark humour) but again an odd ending - 8.5/10


----------



## Nicodemus (Feb 22, 2009)

Ender's Game for the millionth time. God I love that book.


----------



## Clue (Feb 22, 2009)

I reread Harry Potter and the Sorcerer's Stone for at least the 10th time.  Before that I read Sweet and Deadly by Charlaine Harris.  It was pretty good and suspenseful.


----------



## graysocks (Feb 23, 2009)

Norwegian Wood by Haruki Murakami.

A moving book that is filled with tragedy yet has a constant warmth. I finished it this morning and feel worn out; I'm not sure if I'm happy or sad!


----------



## Lo$tris (Feb 23, 2009)

*The Way of Shadows* by _Brent Weeks_
A great read, I was hooked from the very first page. The most spectacular thing about this novel (apart from Durzo Blint pek) is: _nothing is what it seems to be_. Everytime I think I have figured out everything, something happens that makes put down the book to absorb it all. 

Depsite that I am not sure if I will be reading the second book, I think if it was a single installment it would have been perfect, I would have been satisfied with the ending. But I can't imagine the series without Durzo Blint, especiall with Kylar (the hero) being nothing special.


----------



## Tyrael (Feb 27, 2009)

_The Drawing of Three_-Stephen King

A vast improvement on it's predecessor, it seems King loses the concerted monotony of the first book and takes time telling a fast paced story that takes you very close to the characters. The best part of the book is the first third by quite a long way I would argue, something it shares with _The Gunslinger_, but that is by no means dismissing the rest of the book. This did seem far more limited in scale next to it's predecessor and especially when you consider the pretext of the story, but the writing worked far better this way, so it is a compromise easily worth making.

Funnily enough, in this volume I came to appreciate Roland, who had previously seemed half baked and contrived in his attempts to bond with the audience.


----------



## Auraya (Mar 2, 2009)

The Kite Runner-Khaled Hosseini 

It's so good . I was surprised because I don't usually like this type of book, even though it has a lot of good reviews. My friend told me to read it though and I'm really glad I did. It's such a moving book


----------



## Tyrael (Mar 2, 2009)

_Gormenghast_-Mervyn Peake

Wow. It is a pity that he waited 'till the last 150-200 pages to actually start telling the story. When he did, however...wow.

That said, all of that shit about the Headmaster and Irma was tangential and pointless-felt like filler.

Still, some of the best scenes I've ever come across in any stories towards the end of the book.


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Mar 2, 2009)

Bone Crossed by Patricia Briggs. Epic. Easilly the best of the series.


----------



## Sen (Mar 3, 2009)

_Black Like Me_ by John Howard Griffin

A really amazing book that is unforgettable in a few ways.  I loved it.


----------



## Kairi (Mar 4, 2009)

Kimberla Lawson Roby - One in a Million.


It was amazing, really. I drew me in ~


----------



## Yakushi Kabuto (Mar 5, 2009)

Recently completed Christopher Moore's You Suck and David Liss' The Ethical Assassin. You Suck was a fun read, making fun of the vampire genre (which I do sometimes enjoy) as well as other popular trends in culture. I have been meaning to read The Ethical Assasin for some time now, so I'm glad I got that done with. The antogonist (sort of...) was a kind of character which I thought was strangely attractive. How can I resist a vegan assassin and how throughout the series he talks people having no right to subject animals to cruel treatment when he started off with murdering two people.


----------



## Anjali (Mar 6, 2009)

"Memories From The House Of Dead", by Dostoievski.


----------



## Taxman (Mar 7, 2009)

ok, since I've been on vacation I've read these novels:
Heart of Darkness by Joseph Conrad
Grendel by John Gardner
Around the World in 80 Days by Jules Verne
The Maltese Falcon by Dashiell Hammett
The Prince and the Pauper by Mark Twain
Stranger in a Strange Land by Robert Heinlein
The Murder of Roger Ackroyd by Agatha Christie
Howards End by E.M. Forster
The Hunchback of Notre Dame by Victor Hugo
The Scarlet Pimpernel by Baroness Orczy
The Phantom of the Opera by Gaston Leroux
Babbitt by Sinclair Lewis 
2001: A Space Odyssey  by Arthur C. Clarke


----------



## halfhearted (Mar 9, 2009)

_To Say Nothing of the Dog_ by Connie Willis

Oh, what a joyful romp of a book! Filled with parodies, quotations, the perversion of the altering of historical events and more seances than you can shake a stick at, this book effortlessly combines mystery, science fiction, romance, adventure and a comedy of manners with dynamic characters and realistic wit. I've always been a fan of Willis' writing, in general, but it was great fun to read this title which was much more lighthearted than her usual work; especially with its amusing nod towards the liberation of liberal butlers from the constraints of Victorian England.


----------



## FitzChivalry (Mar 10, 2009)

A few weeks ago: _Red Seas Under Red Skies._ Sequel to _Lies of Locke Lamora._ Great read. Score was knocked down a bit because this book was formulaic. People should give this series a chance if they don't mind...blunt talk with _colorful_ language. It's especially good if you're still reading books to hold you over until _A Dance With Dragons_ (still waiting, Mr. Martin).


----------



## halfhearted (Mar 14, 2009)

_To the Lighthouse _by Virgina Woolf

I was amazed by the sheer amount of nothing in this novel. I don't mean to imply that it lacked content, but the negative word useage was pretty stunning. At one point, I picked out a random page and just counted words like "not" or "no", and I ended up with over 16. For some reason, this feat alone garnered the work a lot of respect from me, especially since it actually meant something and worked within the confines of the novel. 

Beyond that, it was a good read. Modernist literature can be pretty dense, but Woolf does a fine job of making that density aesthetically pleasing at the very least. Even if the novel did frustrate me as regards feminist theory. Not only could it be both an argument for and against breaking traditional female roles, but it incorporated my least favorite form of rebellion against the patriarch; rather than creating something of one's own, one merely reacts to what is established. But, as Woolf was really one of the early cornerstones of feminist literature, I suppose it would be a bit harsh to hold her to the same standards as later authors who had greater freedom as to what they could get published.


----------



## Randomaxe (Mar 15, 2009)

Just read Geo. Martin's Game of Thrones, I got to say it was a letdown after all the praise i've seen heaped on it. For me, it was predictable and the pacing was slow.


----------



## chaosakita (Mar 15, 2009)

Cora Daniels - Ghetto Nation


----------



## Tyrael (Mar 15, 2009)

*The Spire*-William Golding.

I would review this book, but I have no idea what to make of it.


----------



## lucid dream (Mar 15, 2009)

Dubliners by James Joyce. Wow. A collection of short stories that really give an accurate and at times devastating window into various facets of human nature. This book is also a gold mine for people that inherently analyze every sentence they read. There's various ways to view all of the stories and endless symbols to interpret. You don't need to know anything about turn of the century Ireland to enjoy this book. It's also a collection of short stories for those that have trouble committing to long novels.


----------



## Tsukiyomi (Mar 15, 2009)

The Gunslinger, The Drawing of the Three and Waste Lands all by Stephen King.  Right now i'm a little more than halfway through Wizard and Glass and hoping to read through the rest of the Dark Tower series.


----------



## Alex. (Mar 16, 2009)

*The Ice Queen* by Alice Hoffman
I didn't quite get it from the start...but after reading it again I could truly understand what the author wanted to say. This is a book that needs several readings before you can say that you really got the message.


----------



## Ulithi27 (Mar 16, 2009)

To Kill a Mockingbird. Classic


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Mar 18, 2009)

Persuasion by Jane Austen


----------



## Pan-on (Mar 18, 2009)

Good Omens by Terry Pratchett and Neil Gaiman - thought it was really good, very similar to douglas adams style

the graveyard book by neil gaiman - great little book, wish id read it when i was younger but still worth a look for the older reader


----------



## kakoishii (Mar 18, 2009)

The Friends of Eddie Coyle by George V. Higgins
It was it was kind of boring, but as an academic I had to trudge on.


----------



## halfhearted (Mar 19, 2009)

_The Diary of Kido Takayoshi: Volume 1 (1868-1871) _Translated by Sidney Devere Browne and Akiko Hirota

Not exactly what one might term "gripping material". Most of the entries are extremely straightforward with little description, almost like a catalogue of daily events as opposed to an actual diary. However, I did enjoy how that listing gave a nice look into the mechanics of daily life in Japan in this time period and social class. Also, I liked how each entry started out with a one word adjective describing the weather, possibly because it was the one portion of the journal which brought the events to life a little.

I'm undecided as to whether I'm going to bother checking out the other volumes in the series. Although, my overly tenacious nature says that I probably will eventually.


----------



## Tomasso (Mar 19, 2009)

Just finished reading Twilight. Its decent but I still don't get what's so great about it.


----------



## Nakor (Mar 19, 2009)

The Malazan Book of the Fallen: Gardens of the Moon 

by Steven Erikson


I was confused when I first started the book because it felt like there was a book before it that would have explained what the hell was going on. At first you are just thrown into this world thats in the middle of war and lots of intrigue going on. You sorta have to figure out whats going on yourself and piece things together as you go. But after getting 100 or so pages into the book I was able to get a decent grasp on what was happening. I quite enjoyed the book by the time I was finished and have already started on the second in the series.


----------



## Garfield (Mar 21, 2009)

_Five Point Someone_- *Chetan Bhagat*



Hilarious and sincere sounding fictional account of some wrongdoings and rightdoings and mischievous adventures at IIT, the MIT of India. It mocks many Indian culture oddities in a good way. Very funny and a nice read.


----------



## Katinchen (Mar 21, 2009)

I recently finished _Jingo_ by Terry Pratchett, and before that I reread Making Money. Bought it(Jingo) Tuesday afternoon, finished it by Wednesday. Actually I'm reading it for the second time atm, as is the fate of all my Pratchetts. *grin*

Jingo is mainly a satire on war and absoultely baseless racism, and causes for both.
Great book, I can only recommend it to anyone who likes some decent satire. That goes for all the discworld novels though, especially the ones on the Watch (and the ones on Moist von Lipwig! And the ones... I better stop here. )


----------



## Ema Skye (Mar 21, 2009)

Coraline by Neil Gaiman. Creepy and adventerous at the same time, the type of books like <3


----------



## Chee (Mar 21, 2009)

V for Vendetta. Kay, I dunno what to think of all that.


----------



## Jaded Heart (Mar 22, 2009)

Alice in Wonderland. Completely different from the movie and much more riveting in my opinion. The symbolism and hidden meanings in the book fascinated me alot more than the Disney Movie's portrayal of it . . .


----------



## Jimin (Mar 24, 2009)

Strange Case of Dr Jekyll and Mr Hyde by Robert Louis Stevenson. 8/10.


----------



## Major (Mar 25, 2009)

Blood and Oil - Michael Klare


----------



## Lo$tris (Mar 25, 2009)

*Hero of Ages* by _Brandon Sanderson_
What a book...the best out of the three. Sad but perfect ending. The magic system in these books is the best out of the all the fantasy series I've ever read, no fire balls or any of the traditional tricks we are familiar with. 

I have heard that Sanderson will finish the *Wheel of Time* series, now I'm definitely going to read this series


----------



## Jimin (Mar 25, 2009)

A Clockwork Orange 9/10


----------



## Akiana (Mar 26, 2009)

I Am Legend by Richard Matheson


----------



## pfft (Mar 27, 2009)

I forgot to officially mention it, but I finished *The Fountainhead* by *Ayn Rand* recently.

I love it, and its easily one of the best books I have ever had the pleasure of reading.

Howard Roark is :squeeze


----------



## Sky is Over (Mar 27, 2009)

_Best Military Sci-Fi of the 20th Century._

Well, I technically didn't finish it because I stopped reading it at _Dragon Riders of Pern_, which sucked too much dick to read any further.


----------



## Utz (Mar 29, 2009)

_The Harsh Cry of the Heron (Last Tale of the Otori)_ - Lian Hearn


----------



## blodgharm (Mar 29, 2009)

the merlin effect, the lost years of merlin, the seven songs of merlin i can go on lol.... i read alot


----------



## Lance Vance (Mar 29, 2009)

*The Bad Place - Dean Koontz* Excellent potential, ending was dry as hell .


----------



## Jimin (Mar 29, 2009)

Animal Farm 8.5/10

Some parts were funny. Animals using tools, walking pigs. But the message was very powerful and it was well worth reading.


----------



## Usagi (Mar 29, 2009)

Th Fountainhead
Watchmen, for the 2398290th time.
And am currently finishing Atlas Shrugged.


----------



## blodgharm (Mar 29, 2009)

i just finished reading fallen angels today


----------



## Arakasi (Mar 29, 2009)

_The Judging Eye_ by R. Scott Bakker


----------



## blodgharm (Mar 29, 2009)

Mangekyou_Master said:


> Harry Potter and the Half-Blood Prince.



how is half-blood prince?


----------



## HinataSanctuary (Mar 29, 2009)

Maximum Ride: The Angel Experiment


----------



## testxxxx (Mar 31, 2009)

*Hamlet* - _Shake-a-speare_


----------



## Kirsty (Mar 31, 2009)

Can you keep a secret - Sophie Kinsella  for the 4th time


----------



## Randomaxe (Apr 4, 2009)

Just finished the part 2 of the Elric Saga.


----------



## Lo$tris (Apr 4, 2009)

*Rhapsody: Child of Blood* by _Elizabeth Haydon_

I really don't know what say about this book. It's not boring, but it's just that the book does not have a clear story line. I just finished reading and for the life of of me I couldn't figure why I should care for any of it. Where were the two Firebolg going and why? One character Achmed the Snake was the only reason I kept reading and maybe I was just curious to know if all the events would serve some purpose in the end, well it didn't. 

I will hand it to Haydon that the Preface presents an interesting concept and magical world, unfortunately she doesn't have much of a story to tell.


----------



## blodgharm (Apr 4, 2009)

aliens omnibus, predator omnibus, brisingr  the 40th time


----------



## Chee (Apr 6, 2009)

I didn't really finish it, but I did put it down for good. 

Self's Deception.

Honestly, this book must've gotten lost in translation because it got very confusing towards the end. Despite that, it was a very boring book. I only had about 100 pages left, but I didn't wanna go through the trouble.


----------



## anzel (Apr 7, 2009)

The Tale of Genji - Murasaki Shikibu


----------



## Jimin (Apr 8, 2009)

Shakespeare's Taming of the Shrew. 7.5/10.

Some stuff was awesome. Some parts were a bit too long.


----------



## pfft (Apr 11, 2009)

anzel said:


> The Tale of Genji - Murasaki Shikibu



which translation?


----------



## Lo$tris (Apr 15, 2009)

The first book of _Riftwar series_, *Magician*. 
Wasn't impressed


----------



## Gabe (Apr 16, 2009)

victorrio by anne rice and frankenstein by mary shelley


----------



## Nunally (Apr 16, 2009)

The Picture of Dorian Gray
I finished it some time ago, which doesn't say much about my reading habits.


----------



## Chee (Apr 16, 2009)

'Salem's Lot

Kinda reminded me of the Stand, that whole "disease" thing. Good book.


----------



## Kool ka lang (Apr 16, 2009)

4 hour work week
power of less


----------



## Baks (Apr 17, 2009)

I have finished off reading Confessor, the eleventh and final novel in the Sword of Truth series by Terry Goodkind. I have to say it was a very disappointing end to the series - the main villain of the series gets killed off in such a lameass way imo.

Overall series rating outta 6/10. The first five books where good and awesome stuff - real page turners imo. But sadly after book six the series starts to go downhill.

As Goodkind basically rehashes plot elements from the earlier books for most of the later novels and I don't mean this in a good way. Plus the heros who where actually cool in the opening books become more unlikeable as they become more preachy and moralising as the series progresses.


----------



## Nakor (Apr 17, 2009)

Memories of Ice by Steven Erickson

Great 3rd book in the Malazan Book of the Fallen series. Going to start the 4th book soon.


----------



## RisingVengeance (Apr 20, 2009)

Breaking Dawn by Stephenie Meyer.


----------



## Baks (Apr 22, 2009)

Mister Monday by Garth Nix.  Its the first time I have read anything by this author and I gotta say it was a really good read.


----------



## Taxman (Apr 22, 2009)

The Postman Always Rings Twice by James Cain


----------



## Marmite. (Apr 22, 2009)

Different Seasons by Stephen King.

All four stories were pretty good.


----------



## Juli (Apr 23, 2009)

Norwegian Wood by Haruki Murakami

I was finally able to finish it. A great novel by Murakami..as always. Wonderful..


----------



## Lord Yu (Apr 23, 2009)

The Golden Compass(Northern Lights)


----------



## Lance Vance (Apr 25, 2009)

Dean Koontz: Intensity

It has been the best book I have read in about 5 years.


----------



## Chee (Apr 29, 2009)

From a Buick 8 by Stephen King

Working on Frankenstein now....


----------



## Psallo a Cappella (Apr 29, 2009)

Lance Vance said:


> Dean Koontz: Intensity
> 
> It has been the best book I have read in about 5 years.


 
He's a great author.


----------



## Nakor (Apr 29, 2009)

House of Chains by Steven Erikson


----------



## Buskuv (Apr 29, 2009)

Perdido Street Station.


----------



## Emperor Joker (Apr 29, 2009)

The Dresden Files: Turn Coat by Jim Butcher
&
Terminator: Salvation, From the Ashes by Timothy Zahn


----------



## less (Apr 29, 2009)

Take a wild guess.


----------



## Buskuv (Apr 29, 2009)

less said:


> Take a wild guess.



Forbidden Pleasure 2: flowing hair of passionate love muscles.


----------



## less (Apr 30, 2009)

So close. So very very close.


----------



## Baks (Apr 30, 2009)

Grim Tuesday by Garth Nix. Second book of the Keys to the Kingdom series finished.


----------



## Zaru (Apr 30, 2009)

The romantic egoist by Frédéric  Beigbeder
(L'égoïste romantique)


----------



## Chee (May 1, 2009)

Frankenstein by Mary Shelley

Pretty darn good.


----------



## Emperor Joker (May 1, 2009)

The Dresden Files: White Night by Jim Butcher

Damn I love this series.


----------



## Jimin (May 1, 2009)

The Tempest by Shakespeare.

6/10. Confusing. Nothing memorable. Characters sucked. This has got to be one of the lesser Shakespeare works. One of the few so far I didn't like.


----------



## ɒiƨʜɒɿ ƚɘivoƨ (May 2, 2009)

_Anansi Boys_ - *Neil Gaiman*

A pleasant read. I'll be getting the whole Gaiman collection. _American Gods_ is up next.


----------



## Aishiteru (May 3, 2009)

I've recently finished reading _My Sister's Keeper_ and _Nineteen Minutes_ by the lovely Jodi Picoult. I bought two more books by her, _Mercy_ and _The Tenth Circle_. Currently reading the latter. <3


----------



## Randomaxe (May 4, 2009)

Just finished Storm of Swords. Lets just say I'm still disappointed. The story doesn't seem to have a purpose.


----------



## SP (May 5, 2009)

Lullabies for Little Criminals.


----------



## Lord Yu (May 7, 2009)

_The Subtle Knife_ by Philip Pullman


*Spoiler*: __ 



So why is everyone supposed to help that child murderer Lord Asriel kill God? Really, I'm an Atheist but the buildup to war on God is handled pretty clumsily. At this point, I want to see Lord Asriel dead more than God dethroned.


----------



## Sena01 (May 7, 2009)

The last book that i finished recently was Angels and demons  its bit old. haha


----------



## Baks (May 7, 2009)

Drowned Wednesday by Garth Nix, book three of the Key to the Kingdom series.


----------



## Tyrael (May 7, 2009)

Lord Yu said:


> _The Subtle Knife_ by Philip Pullman
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 



I never really saw Lord Azrael as a "good guy" as such in the books. Neither did I pay particular attention to the athiest message that could be read into it. Just treat it like any other work of fiction-I personally agree that this fake god is not worse than Azrael. Of course, they are both guilty of very different crimes.


----------



## xenopyre (May 9, 2009)

I have finished the restaurant at the end of the universe by Douglas Adams , it is hilarious , I would recommand it it very much .


----------



## Mαri (May 9, 2009)

Hmm.. The last one was.. _The Midnighters_

The one I'm reading right now is _'salems Lot_


----------



## Lucaniel (May 9, 2009)

_After Dar_k & _Kafka on the Shore_ - Haruki Murakami
_Storm Front_ - Jim Butcher


----------



## Marmite. (May 10, 2009)

The Great Gatsby by  F. Scott Fitzgerald.

Did. Not. Enjoy.

Had to force myself to read all of it.


----------



## halfhearted (May 11, 2009)

_Oranges Are Not The Only Fruit_ by Jeanette Winterson

Winterson is probably one of my favorite English feminist fiction writers. Almost more than the ideas being discussed in the novel, I loved how the work's themes, characters, plot, imagery, verbiage were all so free yet integrated. And, despite how all male characters are sort of shoved into the background, I enjoyed a lot of the thoughts on gender that Winterson was choosing to showcase. Even better than that, I greatly admired her discussion of perfection and love in relation to the concepts of flawlessness and balance. 

Also, terribly amusing first person commentary.


----------



## Chaos Ghost (May 11, 2009)

♥Mad said:


> The Great Gatsby by  F. Scott Fitzgerald.
> 
> Did. Not. Enjoy.
> 
> Had to force myself to read all of it.





I enjoyed that book deeply when we read it in school. 

Why did you not enjoy it Old Sport?


----------



## Thelonious (May 11, 2009)

Fear and Loathing in Las Vegas.

But, that was about a month ago.


----------



## Hiroshimo (May 11, 2009)

i read woyzek recently


----------



## DominusDeus (May 11, 2009)

DominusDeus said:


> Last few books I've read, in no particular order:
> 
> The Watchmen
> Repairman Jack: Legacies
> ...



In the 7 months that have passed since I posted that, I've read:

Halo: The Cole Protocol
Phil Plait's _Death From The Skies!_
Repairman Jack: The Tomb
Repairman Jack: Conspiracies
Repairman Jack: All The Rage
Repairman Jack: Hosts
Repairman Jack: The Haunted Air
Repairman Jack: Gateways
Repairman Jack: Crisscross
Repairman Jack: Infernal
Repairman Jack: Harbringers
Repairman Jack: Bloodline
Repairman Jack: By The Sword
Jack: Secret Histories 

The Barrens and Others by F. Paul Wilson (Guy who does Repairman Jack)
Aftershock and Others by F. Paul Wilson
The Peabody-Ozymandias Traveling Circus & Oddity Emporium by F. Paul Wilson


The Dresden Files: Storm Front by Jim Butcher
The Dresden Files: Fool Moon by Jim Butcher
The Dresden Files: Grave Peril by Jim Butcher

========

Ive currently got the next 4 Dresden books on the way, and am waiting for Repairman Jack: Ground Zero and Jack: Secret Vengeance to come out, and still have F. Paul Wilson's _Black Wind_ to read...

Just a small pattern as to the type of books I like. Only problem, when I'm caught up with Dresden, I'm out of shit to read until new Dresden and Repairman Jack books get released. And F. Paul is almost done with the Repairman Jack series...


----------



## Lord Yu (May 11, 2009)

_House of Leaves_


That book was crazy shit.


----------



## ЯƎWO⅃ᖷ (May 11, 2009)

The Grand Sophy – Georgette Heyer 

Amusing to no end. Love her wit.


----------



## Chee (May 11, 2009)

The Testament by John Grisham

Dreadful book. I had to read in class so I had to finish it, but it was horribly boring and the characters were unrelatable. Plus it became REALLY preachy after page 100. LOL GOD IS AWESOMMME SAVE TEH RAIN fORREEST! DIZ KIDS R BAD CUZ THEY LIEK TEH MONEIZ.


----------



## Major (May 13, 2009)

Reimond E Feist

All his books, I had a marathon, back to back


----------



## Sen (May 13, 2009)

Most recently, I reread a couple of the Harry Potters books.  I love them, hence the reason I like to reread them quite often


----------



## Sky is Over (May 13, 2009)

"The Next 100 Years." by George Friedman, pretty good geoploitical book IMO.


----------



## halfhearted (May 14, 2009)

_Disco Bloodbath: A Fabulous but True Tale of Murder in Clubland_ by James St. James

As luck and nelly little girls who are really effeminate little boys with a penchant for heroin and homicide would have it, the title really does give the best adjective to describe the contents of this book: fabulous. 

It's been a long time since I was so completely swept up in the pacing of a work. James St. James' literary voice is incredibly engaging, juxtaposing grim realities of death, drugs, loneliness and attention-seeking with gaiety, trendy colloquialisms, far more humor than one might expect and, of course, Drano-based murder with a Leatherface body-chopping chaser. And, the fact that the majority of these events have a basis in reality makes the whole book that much more striking; I say, the "majority" as the amount of drugs being done along with the tendency towards pathological lying that many of the personalities have leads to countless different perspectives, set-ups and outcomes for any given situation (something which is reflected in the work itself). 

Overall, the title was terribly interesting from a cultural and psychological standpoint while simultaneously being an even greater source of utterly flamboyant but oh-so-dark entertainment.


----------



## Kikumo Tsukino (May 14, 2009)

*Silk* by _Alessandro Baricco._

It was a nice book, a bit heartbreaking in the end with the Helene issue and I wanted to punch Herve, but ohh well that's how love works I suppose.


----------



## DominusDeus (May 15, 2009)

I forgot to add Dan Brown's _Angels & Demons_ to the list I posted a page back... Can't wait to see the movie.


----------



## Ema Skye (May 15, 2009)

_Neverwhere_ by Neil Gaiman


----------



## Lucaniel (May 16, 2009)

_A Game of Thrones_ - George R.R. Martin


----------



## Lord Yu (May 17, 2009)

God's Debris

Probably the only book I finished in a day. Real kooky philosophical thought.


----------



## Baks (May 19, 2009)

Sir Thursday by Garth Nix, book 4 in the Keys to the Kingdom series.


----------



## Yasha (May 19, 2009)

Finished October Sky a.k.a. Rocket Boys.

A wonderful memoir it is. Inspiring, touching and heart-warming. Recommended!


----------



## Magus (May 19, 2009)

_The Gunslinger_ by Stephen King.

Good enough that I picked up the sequel, _The Drawing of The Three_.


----------



## Koi (May 20, 2009)

Read most of _The Giver_ at work today and finished it a few minutes ago.  Just.. damn.  It's such a multifaceted book, I understand what made it good when I was in middle school and what makes it compelling, if harrowing, now.  Lowry's _Gossamer_ is next on my list, then I'll finish the _Giver_ 'trilogy.'


----------



## Pan-on (May 20, 2009)

Finished _The Great Gatsby_ yesterday. Thought it was brilliant, the second half got a lot better than the first and Fitzgerald pulls off a lot of things wonderfully.


----------



## Lo$tris (May 20, 2009)

*Evernight *by _Claudia Gray. _
Surprisingly good, thought it would be something like House of Night or worse The Night World series. The pacing didn't feel rushed, it felt just right and the main character was somehow mature for her age. 
Can't wait to read the 2nd book.


----------



## Ema Skye (May 21, 2009)

_Pendragon: Soldiers of Halla_ by DJ MacHale

It's all over


----------



## CosplayWizard (May 21, 2009)

_Poison_ By Chris Wooding.

I never saw half that book coming.


----------



## Hiroshi (May 21, 2009)

_The Stranger_



Ema Skye said:


> _Pendragon: Soldiers of Halla_ by DJ MacHale
> 
> It's all over


OMG I totally forgot that the last book came out. This is a book series I started in middle school. I can't just _not_ finish.


----------



## Chee (May 21, 2009)

The Shining (2nd time) Good book.


----------



## Nakor (May 21, 2009)

Malazan Book of the Fallen: The Bonehunters by Steven Erikson

really good series that i'm obsessed with now.


----------



## Incanta (May 21, 2009)

_My Mistress's Sparrow Is Dead_, by Jeffrey Eugenides. >w<


----------



## I (May 21, 2009)

The Bell                              .


----------



## Comic Book Guy (May 21, 2009)

The Cellist of Sarajevo by Steven Galloway


----------



## testxxxx (May 23, 2009)

*My so called life *- _Catherine clark_


----------



## Mori` (May 23, 2009)

The thousandfold thought - R.Scott Bakker


----------



## Koi (May 23, 2009)

Finished up Lowry's _Gossamer_ at four this morning.  Throughly enjoyable, if so short.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (May 23, 2009)

American Gods by Neil Gaiman


----------



## Randomaxe (May 23, 2009)

My new answer to why GRRM is overrated, "The Blade Itself". Abercrombie Fucking Rules!


----------



## Marmite. (May 23, 2009)

The Truth by Terry Pratchett. Pretty good read.


----------



## Elphaba (May 23, 2009)

_A Long Way Gone_, by Ishmael Beah.


----------



## halfhearted (May 24, 2009)

_Ender's Game_ by Orson Scott Card

Man, I forgot how much I enjoy Card's writing. So many phrases, sentences, paragraphs, pages are effortlessly quotable: able to be aphoristic while remaining down-to-earth and in context. They inspire deep thought on the part of the reader, causing one to question the world, one's own actions and motivations, the actions and motivations of others, and the feelings that under ride it all. Even more than the common wisdom in the work, I was continually struck by the feeling of truth in the characters and their experiences. 

In a lot of ways, this novel took the traditional literary genre of the bildungsroman and presented it in an entirely new fashion. To that end, when I reached the closing of the novel, I had this almost overwhelming sense of innocence lost. More than that, the chance of being able to experience innocence irretrievably lost. And, it made my heart ache.


----------



## Utz (May 26, 2009)

_All She Was Worth_ by Miyuki Miyabe.

I picked this up a few weeks ago, but was busy with exams etc., but I finally got to read it this past weekend. Her [Miyabe's] writing is extremely fluid I'd say. When compared to Murakami, yeah it may not have that level of surrealism, but it really shows to the reader, not tells. She puts a large emphasis on describing facial expressions at every turn - something that really engages the reader and draws them in to each new character. 
The story itself is superb because you don't know if it's a borderline mystery/crime novel or a look into the craze of the 'bubble-economy' years of Japan. Then towards the end, you realize it's both. 

I would definitely recommend this, and excuse me while I go get another one of her works :] .


----------



## Hiroshi (May 26, 2009)

_Metamorphosis _


----------



## Lo$tris (May 27, 2009)

*Stargazer* by _Claudia Gray_

Totally loved it


----------



## pfft (May 27, 2009)

Hiroshi said:


> _Metamorphosis _



by Kafka? Ovid? or another one by someone else?


----------



## Baks (May 28, 2009)

New Moon by Stephanie Meyer.


----------



## RoguefanAM (May 28, 2009)

Magic Burns and Magic Strikes, both by Ilona Andrews. The titles seem underwhelming, but they're good books if you like the urban fantasy kick-ass heroine genre.


----------



## Jimin (May 29, 2009)

The Red Badge of Courage by Stephen Crane.

Thank god...


----------



## Neptune (May 30, 2009)

_Saffron Skies_ by Leslie Lokko


----------



## Randomaxe (May 30, 2009)

Before They are Hanged by Joe Abercrombie.


----------



## Psallo a Cappella (May 31, 2009)

_Miss Don't Touch Me_ by Hubert and Kerascoet. Incredibly well written for a quick graphic novel, interesting French setting.


----------



## Nicola (Jun 1, 2009)

Girlfriend Material - Melissa Kantor.
This book was really fast pasted... I mean, it seemed like it didn't explained enough things. Overall, though, I really liked the book because it had a lot of romance in it. :3


----------



## Prendergast (Jun 2, 2009)

I finished all the _Diary of a Wimpy Kid_ novels.  i feel so accomplished


----------



## Tyrael (Jun 2, 2009)

_Sailing to Sarantium_-Guy Gavriel Kay

Alternate history set in the Byzantine (Sarantine in the novel) empire, by the acclaimed fantasy author Kay. The plot focuses around a mosaicist who is summoned to the capital to work on a great cathedral. A decade or so old, and, as such, out of print.

The key to this novel is it's setting-the sights and smells and landscapes all radiate out of the page, and the culture and fashion and so on of the world are also intricately shown. As someone who has little to no knowledge of the Byzantine empire I can only guess how much was true and how much was Kay's own invention. Not that it matters; the end result is that we get a sumptuous view of the world this novel takes place in.

The writing style and characterisation are both fairly inconsistent. The first half of the novel ambles along, and seems content to set things up at a fairly relaxed pace. It's somewhat grating, but not a complete waste as there is plot development and new characters introduced along the way. The writing can get a bit too tangential and falls a little too far into the realms of telling, rather than showing, but there are many scenes that are written brilliantly to counterbalance this.

The second half saw more consistency, but also an untidiness crept into the narrative. There were numerous characters who did not seem to have a point, and many who were only afforded enough time for an introduction. With the complex political intrigue that takes hold in part two, it's surprising to learn that there is only one other book to resolve everything.

Fantasy elements are rather subtle. Don't expect much in the way of magic or swordplay-the main character's most dangerous weapon seems to be his wit, although normally it is most dangerous to himself. There is, unmistakably, a very fantasy underbelly though, and it seems that this is evoked through spiritualism in the cultures that play a part in the story.

Interesting book, but I'll have to read the sequel to decide how much I like it. Still on the fence at the moment.

_The Black Company_-Glen Cook

Will splurge my thoughts about this too soon enough. Was pretty fucking awesome though.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Jun 2, 2009)

Mistress of the Art of Death by Ariana Franklin


----------



## halfhearted (Jun 3, 2009)

_The Curse of the Spellmans _by Lisa Lutz

Maybe it's my love of well-placed, comedic footnotes talking or perhaps its my fondness for film noir and film noir-related geekiness and geekiness which seems to have some basis in film noir even if there are no actual references made, but this was a singularly enjoyable read. 

Beyond the author's excellent abuse of her literary tools, the quality which I found most admirable in the novel was how unforced the whole enterprise was. The characters, their interactions, the flow of the plot, they all somehow managed to be realistic without being overly gritty, banal, quirky or melodramatic; and, Lutz is a master of the subtle show rather than tell (although, if telling in an off-beat way can make the situation more amusing than she'll definitely try her hand at that, as well). In a lot of ways, I would say that the read was comparable to looking at an extremely well-shot candid photo: the kind which make you smile in amusement as opposed to the kind which carry interesting but heavy moralistic or reformation-based undertones. 

Because of the way in which the work was developed, I found that my affection for the characters was one of easy yet deep investment. Before I'd even realized that it had happened, I found myself reacting to and feeling with the characters' situations as I would listening to a friend's story. Definitely a much greater sense of connection than when I read the first novel, which led me to feel that the cast really came into its own this time around. 

Now, I just need to get my hands on the third book in the series...


----------



## Marmite. (Jun 4, 2009)

It by Stephen King.


----------



## JustPimpin (Jun 5, 2009)

The Magical Monkey King: Mischief In Heaven - I seen it at the library so I checked it out. It was only 120 pages but it's based on one of my all-time favorite Chinese folk tales. The folk tale it's based from is what my favorite manga/anime (Dragonball, DBZ) originated from ;]


----------



## Emperor Joker (Jun 5, 2009)

Busted Flush of the Wild Cards series, it was okay probably would of helped if I had read the rest of the series beforehand though.


----------



## Anjali (Jun 5, 2009)

Novellen by Stefan Zweig


----------



## Sorrow-Tear's Champion (Jun 6, 2009)

Arthas:Rise of the Lich King by Christie Golden.


----------



## Lord Yu (Jun 6, 2009)

*The Scar *by China Mieville
Wow feeling as always with the ending.  Now I've read all of the Bas-Lag trilogy.


----------



## Lo$tris (Jun 7, 2009)

*Daughter of the Blood* by _Anne Bishop _
Wow this has been a very bumpy ride!!


----------



## Nakor (Jun 7, 2009)

Reaper's Gale by Steven Erikson. 7th book of the Malazan Book of the Fallen series.


----------



## GsG (Jun 7, 2009)

Principles of Investment, Part 1 by John Emmett Kirshman


----------



## Chocoholic ♡ (Jun 8, 2009)

Well, I usually read those horror books from R.L.Stine.
I guess that in Amarica it's called "Fear Street" and "Goosebumps". I really love those, not hard to read, but so interesting .


----------



## Emperor Joker (Jun 8, 2009)

Blood Rites (Dresden Files book 6) by Jim Butcher.


----------



## xenopyre (Jun 8, 2009)

I finshed speaker for the dead by Orson Scott Card from the Ender's serie


----------



## Valtieri (Jun 8, 2009)

The Night Angel trilogy by Brent weeks, they were great. 

Strongly advised for fans of dark fantasy.


----------



## Koi (Jun 9, 2009)

Lowry's _Gathering Blue_ and then _Messenger_, just a few minutes ago.  I liked them, I guess.  As their own books.  They didn't give me the type of conclusion I would have liked, though.  I wanted to know what happened to Village, and then to Gabe and Jonas, but maybe that's just me being selfish and shipping JonasKira.


----------



## Psallo a Cappella (Jun 9, 2009)

Koi said:


> Lowry's _Gathering Blue_ and then _Messenger_, just a few minutes ago. I liked them, I guess. As their own books. They didn't give me the type of conclusion I would have liked, though. I wanted to know what happened to Village, and then to Gabe and Jonas, but maybe that's just me being selfish and shipping JonasKira.


 
Oh, I loved both of those books; though I will agree on them being better as stand-alones. They didn't tie enough up for me to be satisfied. Great all the same.


----------



## Prendergast (Jun 11, 2009)

I finished The house of the scorpion the other day. It was a very entertaining children's lit. I am starting to enjoy these shorter books because the words aren't difficult, the stories aren't too tragic or too evil, and I can finish them in a day.


----------



## Lo$tris (Jun 15, 2009)

*Heir to the Shadows* by _Anne Bishop._ 
This series is amazing.


----------



## Yoona (Jun 15, 2009)

Angels & Demons and I forgot the name but it was about this little girl in Japan who was named Sadako and she died from radiation from the Hiroshima bombings but before she wanted to make 1000 paper cranes.


----------



## Krix (Jun 15, 2009)

'To Kill a mocking bird' by Harper Lee <3


----------



## Baks (Jun 16, 2009)

Eclipse by Stephanie Meyer


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Jun 16, 2009)

The Autobiography of an Ex-Coloured Man by James Weldon Johnson


----------



## Tyrael (Jun 17, 2009)

_The Final Empire_ - Brandon Sanderson

Brandon Sanderson has been faced with growing fame ever since it was announced that he was going to be finishing the WoT-not that his success is down to that purely. Even before, and probably because of this he was chosen, he was one of the tipped rising stars inside the genre.

All fantasy newcomers tend to have flaws in their writing-even the mighty Abercrombie tips a few balances a bit too far-but The Final Empire does not seem to suffer from any outstanding flaws. It's very polished and well balanced-well paced, well written, complex setting, interesting characterisation, fairly intricate plot and themes dealt with well.

The problem this provides is that there is little about the book that is particularly outstanding: Abercrombie's characters and treatment of themes are better, Weeks' plot twists and depiction of violence is superior, Brett evokes the darkness of a world under the cosh of fear better.

This novel's real selling point is it's highly sophisticated magic system. Not only is it consistent and well thought out, but it also lends itself fantastically to flashy action sequence that seem to demand a visual representation. On the strength of the fight sequences alone the book almost cries out to be filmed.

Beyond that it's very solid and entertaining. Sanderson shows that he has a very controlled grip over his story and it is structurally tight. Possibly erring a little too far to the side of caution, scenes tend to progress in a very linear manner, but that's a nitpick type complaint.

I read on his website that Vin is the protagonist to this story-she never really is all that convincing to be honest. Her viewpoint is entertaining enough, but it is Kelsier that really drives the story. He could have been a fantastic character if he had been written to further expose his dark streak. I felt that there was a shying away from that in the narrative, as if the author was not keen to make him really flawed-in a way it kind of works with the plot's main themes, but I think that a bit more of the darkness would have been nice.

Still, a very polished and entertaining novel. Somewhat on the safe side, but nonetheless excellent.


----------



## Rukia (Jun 17, 2009)

Harry Potter and the Half Blood Prince.  I'm not much of a book reader honestly.  I haven't read any of the earlier Potter books.  I have watched all of the movies however and I read this book in preparation for the film.  It was terrific.  The content just seemed tons more interesting than any of the previous films I have watched.  And the HP/Twilight comparisons need to stop.  Harry Potter is actually an interesting franchise...Twilight is trash.


----------



## Nakor (Jun 18, 2009)

Toll the Hounds by Steven Erikson

8th installment of the Malazan Book of the Fallen series. Not as good as the previous installment but furthered the plot alot.


----------



## Yasha (Jun 18, 2009)

Rukia said:


> Harry Potter and the Half Blood Prince.  I'm not much of a book reader honestly.  I haven't read any of the earlier Potter books.  I have watched all of the movies however and I read this book in preparation for the film.  It was terrific.  The content just seemed tons more interesting than any of the previous films I have watched.  And the HP/Twilight comparisons need to stop.  Harry Potter is actually an interesting franchise...Twilight is trash.



Half-blood Prince is the best in the series, followed by the Goblet of Fire. You should read the latter, too.


----------



## El Cazador (Jun 18, 2009)

I finished Childhood's end by Arthur C.Clarke


----------



## Jimin (Jun 18, 2009)

The Outsiders. 9.5/10.


----------



## Celebrianna (Jun 19, 2009)

The Way We Live Now by Anthony Trallope


----------



## Rukia (Jun 19, 2009)

Yasha said:


> Half-blood Prince is the best in the series, followed by the Goblet of Fire. You should read the latter, too.


I'm not surprised.  It was fucking awesome.  I couldn't put it down.

Goblet of Fire is the second best?  That sort of surprises me.  I remember thinking it was one of the weaker movies.  I guess that just goes to show the transition from literature to film is sometimes a difficult one.


----------



## Lord Yu (Jun 21, 2009)

*The Lies of Locke Lamora* by Scott Lynch

Amazing book in every sense of the word. Makes me feel lazy in regard to world building.


----------



## Lo$tris (Jun 22, 2009)

^^ I've heard many great things about this book. 

I've finished *Queen of the Darkness* by _Anne Bishop_. A great conclusion to an awesome trilogy. She had released short stories telling the aftermath of this, have already ordered it.


----------



## JustPimpin (Jun 22, 2009)

I just finished reading The SoulForge, from the Dragonlance series.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Jun 22, 2009)

Pride and Prejudice by Jane Austen


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Jul 3, 2009)

The Japanese Wife and Other Stories by Kunal Basu


----------



## Major (Jul 4, 2009)

In The Belly of the Beast - Henry Abbot.


----------



## AliceXFleurXChan (Jul 4, 2009)

Alice In Wonderland Through The Looking Glass by Lewis Carroll for my second time


----------



## Randomaxe (Jul 5, 2009)

Last Argument of Kings by Abercrombie
This really turns the helpful magi norm on its head and makes the other characters impudent.


----------



## Anjali (Jul 6, 2009)

Tokyo / The Devil Of Nanking, by Mo Hayder.

A truly excellent book. I loved it.


----------



## Morphine (Jul 6, 2009)

Star Wars III: Revenge Of The Sith


----------



## Emperor Joker (Jul 7, 2009)

Ilium by Dan Simmons


----------



## Pineapples (Jul 7, 2009)

A Clash of Kings. George Martin is a mean, mean man


----------



## Ashiya (Jul 8, 2009)

Animal Farm - George Orwell


----------



## attackoflance (Jul 8, 2009)

Salems Lot - Stephen King


----------



## DominusDeus (Jul 8, 2009)

My first ever run through them:

Harry Potter and the Philosopher's/Sorcerer's Stone
Harry Potter and the Chamber of Secrets

Currently 116 pages into Harry Potter and the Prisoner of Azkaban. Will finish that one off at work tonight, and should be able to get about 30 pages into Goblet of Fire.


----------



## anzel (Jul 8, 2009)

Bloodhound - Tamora Pierce


----------



## AlexaStar (Jul 11, 2009)

The last book I finished reading was for school and it was _The Lord of the Flies._


----------



## Damaris (Jul 13, 2009)

I'm reading World's End, by Pablo Neruda.


----------



## bancy (Jul 13, 2009)

1984 - George Orwell. 
And, because I had to for AP Lit - Native Son by Richard Wright.
I ended up sort of liking it.


----------



## Gardenhead (Jul 13, 2009)

Finished reading Stephen Fry's _The Liar_ for the second time. Jolly good stuff.


----------



## Deleted member 161031 (Jul 13, 2009)

The three Millennium ones. I read them in about two weeks, I just couldn't stop reading.


----------



## Marmite. (Jul 13, 2009)

The Red Badge of Courage by Stephen Crane.


----------



## IsoloKiro (Jul 14, 2009)

Morphine said:


> Star Wars III: Revenge Of The Sith



Matthew Stover is made of pure awesomeness.

Just finished Bridge of Souls (The Quickening Trilogy by Fiona McKintosh)
The Lightning Thief (Rick Riordan)
Sea of Monsters (also by Rick Riordan)


----------



## Lord Yu (Jul 14, 2009)

The Hero of Ages by Brandon Sanderson


----------



## MueTai (Jul 14, 2009)

The Sum of All Fears by Tom Clancy.

The last 200-ish pages are freakin intense, I recommend it, although I still believe that his best book is Rainbow Six.


----------



## Shiron (Jul 14, 2009)

A Study in Scarlet by Sir Arthur Conan Doyle.


----------



## Gecka (Jul 15, 2009)

catch-22

just finished it too


----------



## Jeff (Jul 15, 2009)

Battle Royale - Koushun Takami

The novel mind you.  I loved it, I loved it 50 times more than the movie and just a bit more than the manga.  The few parts that were lacking in both the movie and manga were covered extensively in the novel, and the whole sexual appeal of Mitsuko in the manga was downplayed a bit, but it made her seem more civilized (but not much more).


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Jul 15, 2009)

The Sandman: Book of Dreams short story anthology (various authors)


----------



## MSAL (Jul 17, 2009)

American Gods by Neil Gaiman. An outstanding book, well worth reading.


----------



## Mαri (Jul 17, 2009)

The Giver- Louis Lowry.

Good book. Good plot. Good story. Highly recommend it.


----------



## Shiron (Jul 18, 2009)

The Sign of Four by Sir Arthur Conan Doyle.


----------



## tinhamodic (Jul 19, 2009)

Cemetary Dance by Douglas Preston and Lincoln Child


----------



## Emperor Joker (Jul 20, 2009)

Warhammer 40k: Deus Encarmine (Blood Angels book one)


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Jul 22, 2009)

The VERTIGO Tarot Book by Rachel Pollack


----------



## tinhamodic (Jul 24, 2009)

New Moon by Stephenie Meyer


----------



## lovindacullens94 (Jul 24, 2009)

*Anne Rice*

The book I've most recently finished is The Vampire Lestat by Anne Rice. Now those are REAL vampires. They don't glitter although they are a bit emotional and angsty.


----------



## Liebgotts (Jul 27, 2009)

Finished Ender's Game by Orson Scott Card recently. Now working on the rest of the series.


----------



## RisingVengeance (Jul 27, 2009)

I recently finished Book One of The Vampire Earth, Way of the Wolf, by E. E. Knight.


----------



## Pineapples (Jul 28, 2009)

I just finished reading *A Storm of Swords * by George R. R. Martin. 

If I had to sum it up in one word, I would have said that it was "magnificent". The final moments were a continuous barrage of twists and surprises. Needless to say, I can't wait to devour the fourth book, (and the later books when they release).

Oh and

*Spoiler*: __ 



Damn, weddings are indeed more dangerous than battles


----------



## Lo$tris (Jul 29, 2009)

*And Then There were None. *
A decent and fast read, kept me occupied in my trip.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Jul 29, 2009)

Fragile Things by Neil Gaiman


----------



## Narutard in footeh jamas (Jul 30, 2009)

"Salem's Lot" By Stephen King.


----------



## Emperor Joker (Jul 30, 2009)

Forgotten Realms: Neversfall (The Citadels book one).


----------



## Koi (Jul 30, 2009)

_Good Omens_.  I enjoyed it immensely.  And now I ship AzCro!  Whee!


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Aug 1, 2009)

The Little Prince by Antoine de Saint-Exupery, translated by Irene Testot-Ferry


----------



## Gibberish (Aug 1, 2009)

Crazy in Alabama. Wasn't what I expected, but it was still a pretty good book on racial discrimination.


----------



## Onomatopoeia (Aug 1, 2009)

Making Money - a Discworld book starring Moist von Lipwig who >you.


----------



## Sawako (Aug 2, 2009)

The Perks of Being a Wallflower.

That book was good. I can see why people like it.


----------



## Nae'blis (Aug 2, 2009)

Stephen King's Gunslinger. 

Now I remember why I stopped reading this guys books: so bloody silly and a pain to read. It's hard to take something seriously with characters who spit on people while doing cartwheels over their heads.


----------



## Horan (Aug 3, 2009)

About *one month ago*...I finished *Diary of A Wimpy Kid: The Last Straw* by Jeff Kinney. I had nothing else to read, and the books in the stores were not my type.


----------



## tinhamodic (Aug 5, 2009)

Breaking Dawn by Stephenie Meyer


----------



## Corran (Aug 5, 2009)

I think my last book was Nightwatch by Terry Pratchett.

I love me some Sam Vimes


----------



## Alex. (Aug 5, 2009)

*Among Other Things, I've Taken Up Smoking* - Aoibheann Sweeney.


----------



## Chee (Aug 5, 2009)

The Sandman: The Doll's House


----------



## kazuri (Aug 5, 2009)

Just finished shadow of the giant. Halfway through the dark tower 4, damn its good, my favorite one of the series by far.


----------



## darkblossom (Aug 6, 2009)

Just Like That by Marsha Qualey.


----------



## The Imp (Aug 8, 2009)

Deadhouse Gates by Stephen Erikson.


----------



## Lo$tris (Aug 10, 2009)

Finished reading *Assassin's Apprentince *by _Robin Hobb_, FINALLY! Finishing the book have been a hard task, I was forcing myself to read. Of course I'm not going to bother with the remaining books. I felt nothing for the main character (or any other character) and the magic system (if it can be called such) did not interest me at all. Over all, a waste of time.


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Aug 12, 2009)

R. Scott Bakker's _The Judging Eye_

Good book


----------



## Pineapples (Aug 12, 2009)

Just finished *A Feast for Crows* by George R. R. Martin. 

Dang, now I have to join the legions of fans for the next part of the series.


----------



## Tyrael (Aug 12, 2009)

_Red Wolf Conspiracy_ - Robert V.S. Redick

Wasn't as good as I wanted it to be-most frustratingly so, because the last one hundred pages or so proved that the ingredients were all there and was pretty damn epic. The author has a strange habit of having the major events happen off-screen then have other characters tell them about how exciting and important it was. Weird structuring choices tarnished the novel heavily, but the conclusion managed to be great enough that I'll probably check out the sequel. He's a newcomer to the writing business-with enough luck he'll make an Abercrombie type leap into awesomeness.


----------



## Dattebayo-chan (Aug 13, 2009)

To Kill a Mockingbird, Harper Lee.

It's a classic so I thought it was about time I read it. It was a nice story about life in Alabama, USA during the 1930's. The book brings up interesting topics like predjudice and racism, very interesting and a good read.


----------



## Rakkushimi-YT (Aug 13, 2009)

Wuthering Heights - Emily Bronte.


----------



## Ema Skye (Aug 15, 2009)

_The Supernaturalists_ by *Eoin Colfer*


*Spoiler*: __ 



Stefan


----------



## Nae'blis (Aug 15, 2009)

Dialogues Concerning Natural Religion. I felt like reading this today for some reason :S

Darkly Dreaming Dexter. I'm not entirely sure what I was expecting when I picked this book up, but it didn't deliver.

Goblet of Fire. Now it's basically confirmed that this is my favorite of the series.

Terry Pratchett's Sourcery. "A sourcerer is born - a wizard so powerful that by comparison all other magic is just mucking around in pointy hats." Not as brilliant as the previous ones but still beyond epic and amazingly funny.

David Eddings Pawn of Prophecy. lol, Nazgul seem to be appearing in every fantasy book I read. Tolkein wrote a good outline for the genre.

Aeschylus' Persians.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Aug 16, 2009)

If Chins Could Kill: Confessions of a B Movie Actor by Bruce Campbell


----------



## Mider T (Aug 17, 2009)

Rules for Radicals by Saul D. Alinsky


----------



## Lord Yu (Aug 17, 2009)

*The Briar King* by Greg Keyes


----------



## Hancock (Aug 19, 2009)

Gardens of the Moon by Steven Erickson


----------



## Bad Milk (Aug 20, 2009)

Slaughterhouse-Five by Kurt Vonnegut

I always revisit SL5, which I supose is a rather Tralfamadorian thing to do.


----------



## Elphaba (Aug 20, 2009)

_Eragon_ by Christopher Paolini, which I finished yesterday. That was only my second time rereading the book since its release years ago, which I regret now. 

*Love *this series; nearly 200 pages into rereading the second already.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Aug 26, 2009)

Michael Jackson: The Magic, The Madness, The Whole Story, 1958-2009 by J. Randy Tarborelli


----------



## ninjaneko (Aug 26, 2009)

A Long Way Gone: Memoirs of a Boy Soldier by Ishmael Beah. 

Finally got to reading this. I couldn't put it down. At one point I accidently lost my hold and the book closed, and I scrambled crazily to find my place again.


----------



## Shiron (Aug 26, 2009)

Finished reading the Adventures of Sherlock Holmes by Arthur Conan Doyle yesterday.


----------



## Lord Yu (Aug 27, 2009)

*The Charnel Prince *by Greg Keyes

These series is pretty good so far. Good but it's missing something to make it great instead of just good.


----------



## Emperor Joker (Aug 30, 2009)

A Storm of Swords by George R. R. Martin


----------



## Anjali (Aug 30, 2009)

Cancer Ward by Aleksandr Solzhenitsyn

An amazing book.


----------



## Nimander (Aug 31, 2009)

_Pillars of Creation_ by Terry Goodkind.

I'm beginning to understand where the immeasurable fan hatred for the series began.  But for some reason I can't put _Naked Empire_ down


----------



## Tomasso (Sep 1, 2009)

Just finished reading _The Celebutantes on the Avenue_.


----------



## Pineapples (Sep 2, 2009)

Just finished _Catch-22_ by Joseph Heller.

A wonderful experience =)


----------



## Nakor (Sep 5, 2009)

The Remains of the Day by Kazuo Ishiguro


----------



## LunaNightingale (Sep 8, 2009)

Trinity Blood: rage Against the Moons Pulp Fiction novel.


----------



## Gabe (Sep 9, 2009)

interview with a vampire, the vampire lestat, queen of the damn, and memnoch the devil all the books are by anne rice


----------



## vervex (Sep 10, 2009)

NAM said:


> interview with a vampire, the vampire lestat, queen of the damn, and memnoch the devil all the books are by anne rice



 Did you like it? 






Just finished Dead Beat by Jim Butcher. Liking the series a lot so far. End of Dead Beat as a bit "too much" though. But entertaining nonetheless.


----------



## Gabe (Sep 10, 2009)

vervex said:


> Did you like it?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



ya they where good books. i like anne rices style.  the vampire lestat and  memnoch the devil.i just bought blackwood farm. i have also read pandora and vittorio the vampire, i actually read this 2 first.


----------



## Laurens (Sep 10, 2009)

Tsar  by  Ted Bell
a must-read i tell you, one of the best books i read in years !


----------



## Nae'blis (Sep 10, 2009)

Matthew Lewis' The Monk: A Romance.

hahahahahaha wow what an awesome ending to a book. It was golden, I'll read it again in the next month just so I can truly appreciate and fap to the ending.


----------



## vervex (Sep 10, 2009)

NAM said:


> ya they where good books. i like anne rices style.  the vampire lestat and  memnoch the devil.i just bought blackwood farm. i have also read pandora and vittorio the vampire, i actually read this 2 first.



Blackwood Farm is one of the last though. You should read them in order for more understanding and sense


----------



## Gabe (Sep 10, 2009)

vervex said:


> Blackwood Farm is one of the last though. You should read them in order for more understanding and sense



ya i need the the tail of the body thief, the vampire armand, merrick, blood and gold and the last one blood cantice.


----------



## Stroev (Sep 10, 2009)

_The Great Train Robbery_ by Michael Chriton(sp?)

This is the second time I've read, still great.


----------



## Nakor (Sep 12, 2009)

Deception Point by Dan Brown

Gearing up for the Lost Symbol


----------



## Sen (Sep 19, 2009)

Age of Innocence by Edith Wharton 

Pretty good actually, I enjoyed it. :3


----------



## Kirsty (Sep 19, 2009)

Slightly Sinful - Mary Balogh


----------



## Sakura Bloom (Sep 19, 2009)

Impulse ~ Ellen Hopkins.


----------



## kazuri (Sep 22, 2009)

Just finished dexter by design. Was a lot better than the last one. The ending could have been a bit longer/exciting though.

Back to reading the wolves of callah, the dark tower five.


----------



## Nakor (Sep 22, 2009)

Children of the Jedi by Barbara Hambly


----------



## killinspree42099 (Sep 23, 2009)

harry potter and the goblet of fire


----------



## Nakor (Sep 23, 2009)

The Lost Symbol by Dan Brown


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Sep 24, 2009)

Oliver Twist by Charles Dickens


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Sep 25, 2009)

The Curious Case of Benjamin Button and Other Jazz Age Stories by F. Scott Fitzgerald


----------



## Nakor (Sep 26, 2009)

Darksaber by Kevin J Anderson


----------



## xenopyre (Sep 27, 2009)

finished The shadow of the Hegemon Orson scot card


----------



## Lord Yu (Sep 27, 2009)

The Blood Knight - Greg Keyes

I'm kinda bored with series now. The Author's style doesn't carry me through a tetralogy.


----------



## Tyrael (Sep 27, 2009)

_Halting State_ - Charles Stross

Worth reading for the concepts alone; to be honest, the characters and plot were engaging, but failed to keep up with his technical imagination. I was impressed with the usage of second person, which blended seamlessly with his very well rounded style. Later on the way virtual reality and reality began to combine _in a totally realistic way_ was particularly impressive - none of the horror/fantasy _Lain_ style stuff here. The plot was suitably convoluted for what turned out to be a political thriller, and overall it's not going to blow anyone away but was definitely a worthy read.

Also:

_The Scar_ - China Mieville

_The Ninth Circle_ - Alex Bell


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Sep 27, 2009)

Still Alice by Lisa Genova


----------



## Sakura Bloom (Sep 27, 2009)

Identical ~ Ellen Hopkins


----------



## Anjali (Sep 28, 2009)

"Happiness" by Denis Robert.

It's very, very sexual.


----------



## Emperor Joker (Sep 28, 2009)

Gardens of the Moon by Steven Erikson (Malazan Book one)

fucking loved it.


----------



## Nakor (Sep 28, 2009)

Star Wars: Planet of Twilight by Barbara Hambly


----------



## psycheofthewoods (Sep 29, 2009)

I finally finally read The Voyage of the Dawn Treader and The Silver Chair (ooth by C.S. Lewis). I suppose they were better than the first 2 books of the Chronicles of Narnia...:S but overall the series is nowhere near as good as people say it is.


----------



## Tyrael (Sep 30, 2009)

*K.J. Parker* - _The Company_

In my search for new fantasy books, I've always been meaning to check out KJ Parker. He seems to suffer from the annoying tendency that a lot of fantasy authors do; the curse of the trilogy. So when I stumbled upon this stand alone novel it provided a big incentive to get my ass into gear.

The story goes like this: recently retired from the army, General Teuche Kussenin tracks down his four companions from his time during the war and offers them a proposition. Come with me and colonise an island. This is a story that deals with life on a gritty level, the hard work and strain, and it deals heavily with the actual logistics of such a move and the generally unglamorous work of farming. It's a patient book with a lot of detail - arguably too much detail. Arguably, the detail could be construed to actually get in the way of the story.

The thing is, I get the feeling that the detail is what makes the story what it is. Not a swashbuckling glamorous tale. Not a story of high adventure. Variously, Lynch and Abercrombie and plenty of other new comers to the fantasy genre have been accused of being too dark and not bright enough; truth is, they still write a very romanticised and darkly glamorous form of fiction. It is _The Company_ - like the similarly titled _Black Company_ - that really has lost any spark of heroism. Although I do have one nitpick: the way that the characters are often referred to by either their first or last name with no real pattern and considering all five are introduced pretty suddenly, that means you've got ten names (often pretty complex names at that) to deal with. Makes engaging with them a bit harder than it needed to be.

So why should read such a book, if it's basically just people farming? The characters. I'm going to stick my head out on this one, but bloody hell: this is the best characterisation I've come across in any fantasy novel. The balance between flaws and virtues, what is left unsaid and what you are told, is all finely crafted. It is in the characters that this story comes alive.

Very consistent, and wearing tone. From the first sentence the book has an oppressive feel. Even before the five friends meet, there is the feeling of a building tragedy. For many people, this is probably a bad thing, but it conveys the tone of the lives of the main characters.

This odd is definitely an odd one; it's very strengths are the things that would put readers off. For myself, I found it a meticulous and affecting story. Even if the ending was, a tad on the predictable side, it was still fantastic.


----------



## Parallax (Oct 1, 2009)

I've finished

Cat's Cradle by Kurt Vonnegut
Norwegian Wood by Hiraku Murakami
1984 by George Orwell
Tuesdays With Morrie by Mitch Albom 

over the course of two weeks or so.  I should be finishing The Reivers by William Faulkner by today


----------



## Ema Skye (Oct 1, 2009)

Red Badge of Courage by Stephen Crane... I hate this book


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Oct 3, 2009)

Darkly Dreaming Dexter by Jeff Lindsay
MAX By James Patterson


----------



## Emperor Joker (Oct 3, 2009)

Hyperion by Dan Simmons (Hyperion book 1) great read, I love the concept of the Shrike.


----------



## Sanity Check (Oct 5, 2009)

_Dreams from my Father_ by Barack Obama(its his autobiography)

It was really good, I would recommend it.


----------



## Javs (Oct 6, 2009)

Breaking Dawn by Stephenie Meyer. Found it to be terrible. Climax is chopped off, if it could even be deigned to be called a climax at all. And the ending was a major let down, and I'm not even a real fan of the series. Though I suppose others would find it satisfactory, it left a bad taste in my mouth.


----------



## Tyrael (Oct 6, 2009)

_Mother Night_ - Kurt Vonnegut Jr


----------



## Celebrianna (Oct 8, 2009)

Strange Case of Dr. Jekyll and Mr. Hyde and Other Short Stories _ -- Robert Stevenson._


----------



## Mαri (Oct 8, 2009)

'To Kill a Mockingbird' - Harper Lee 

I'm astounded at how well the author ties all the lose ends in the book. Was a good read. Definitely easy to pick up and hard to put down  .



dolphinabottle said:


> Breaking Dawn by Stephenie Meyer. Found it to be terrible. Climax is chopped off, if it could even be deigned to be called a climax at all. And the ending was a major let down, and I'm not even a real fan of the series. Though I suppose others would find it satisfactory, it left a bad taste in my mouth.



Lulz, it leaves the feeling of aids in your mouth after reading it. It is, afterall, the aids of literature  .


----------



## ArAshI-sensei (Oct 8, 2009)

I'm currently reading,

Laws of magic from Terry Goodkind.

He writes rather interesting.


----------



## Emperor Joker (Oct 9, 2009)

Warhammer 40K: For the Emperor (Ciaphas Cain Book 1) by Sandy Mitchell


----------



## Nakor (Oct 9, 2009)

The Cossacks by Leo Tolstoy


----------



## breakbeat oratory (Oct 10, 2009)

,said the shotgun to the head by Saul Williams.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Oct 10, 2009)

The Memoirs of Barry Lyndon, Esq. by William Thackeray


----------



## Ivyn (Oct 11, 2009)

_Making Money_ by Terry Pratchett. I love this guy. <3


----------



## Yasha (Oct 12, 2009)

*The Silmarillion*

The most beautiful and epic book I've ever read.


----------



## Sasuke_Bateman (Oct 12, 2009)

Our Little Secret by Duncan Fairhurst 

Didn't really feel bad for him when It looked like he was jealous at the fact his dad was raping other boys


----------



## Emperor Joker (Oct 12, 2009)

Pyramids (Discworld Book 7) by Terry Pratchett


----------



## DominusDeus (Oct 12, 2009)

DominusDeus said:


> My first ever run through them:
> 
> Harry Potter and the Philosopher's/Sorcerer's Stone
> Harry Potter and the Chamber of Secrets
> ...



Continuing on from there:


Harry Potter and the Prisoner of Azkaban
Harry Potter and the Goblet of Fire
Harry Potter and the Order of the Phoenix
Harry Potter and the Half-Blood Prince
Harry Potter and the Deathly Hallows

Ground Zero, A Repairman Jack Novel

The Lost Symbol, by Dan Brown

Legion Of The Damned, book 1/8 (so far) of the Legion series, by William C. Dietz
The Final Battle, book 2/8 of the Legion series

And am currently into book 3/8 of the Legion series, By Blood Alone.


Impatiently waiting for the next Harry Dresden book, and wondering when I can get started on the Jack Reacher series of books...


----------



## killinspree42099 (Oct 13, 2009)

harry potter and the order of the Phoenix


----------



## Dattebayo-chan (Oct 13, 2009)

*The Girl with the Dragon Tattoo (original title Män som hatar kvinnor "Men who hates women"), by Stieg Larsson.*

It was a different story and genre compared to what I usually read, but it was good. I liked the main characters and the whole thriller drama was interesting. Even though the story was dark, it had a few funny moments.


----------



## Parallax (Oct 14, 2009)

The Reivers by William Faulkner
Hard-Boiled Wonderland and the End of the World by Haruki Murakami

both were fantastic


----------



## Nakor (Oct 14, 2009)

The Raid by Leo Tolstoy


----------



## Emperor Joker (Oct 22, 2009)

The Eye of the World (Wheel of Time Book 1) by Robert Jordan


----------



## Emperor Joker (Oct 23, 2009)

Star Wars: Outcast (Fate of the Jedi Book 1) by Aaron Allston


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Oct 28, 2009)

Jane Eyre by Charlotte Brontë


----------



## Nae'blis (Oct 28, 2009)

^ I looked at that book sitting on my desk the whole weekend, lol. Never could bring myself to read it.

Bram Stroker's _Dracula_


----------



## Emperor Joker (Oct 28, 2009)

Restaurant at the End of the Universe by Douglas Adams.


----------



## Nae'blis (Oct 28, 2009)

the Gathering Storm

:rage


----------



## CBACS (Oct 29, 2009)

Perfume by Patrick Süskind.


----------



## Emperor Joker (Oct 30, 2009)

Forgotten Realms: Blackstaff Tower (Waterdeep Book 1) by Steven E. Schend


----------



## darkangelcel (Oct 30, 2009)

Immortal by Gillian Shields


----------



## Emperor Joker (Nov 1, 2009)

Forgotten Realms: Swordmage (Blades of the Moonsea book 1) by Richard Baker


----------



## Sen (Nov 3, 2009)

Their Eyes Were Watching God - Hurston


----------



## Big Boss (Nov 3, 2009)

The Great Gatsby, finished it earlier today. Great book, definitely recommend it to everyone.


----------



## Anjali (Nov 3, 2009)

"Brief Einer Unbekannten", by Stefan Zweig


----------



## Zhang_Fei (Nov 4, 2009)

The Game - Neil Strauss

very interesting to read about pickup artists.


----------



## ЯƎWO⅃ᖷ (Nov 4, 2009)

The Secret-Rhonda Byrne

Read this book completely for the second time [uni >_>] last month and this video pretty much says everything I have to say about that book:

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NEagNNXfRW8[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Emperor Joker (Nov 4, 2009)

Guards! Guards! (Discworld Book 8) by Terry Pratchett


----------



## Nae'blis (Nov 4, 2009)

Stephanie Meyer ~ _New Moon_ & _Eclipse_
Michael Pollan ~ _Omnivore's Dilemma_ 
Robert Jordan ~ _the Shadow Rising_

... i really needed a distraction these past couple of days.


----------



## Catags (Nov 5, 2009)

Finished yesterday : The Lucifer effect, Phillip Zimbardo.
About to finish : Catch 22, Joseph Heller (Yossarian lives!)


----------



## Darth (Nov 5, 2009)

"The Amulet of Samarkand" by Johnathan Stroud. 

A great fantasy read. I recommend it to you all.


----------



## Emperor Joker (Nov 5, 2009)

Star Wars: Omen (Fate of the Jedi Book 2) by Christie Golden


----------



## Pineapples (Nov 8, 2009)

*1984* by George Orwell


----------



## zantha (Nov 8, 2009)

the women in white, i didnt really like it, it took me to long to get through.


----------



## Alex. (Nov 9, 2009)

*100 strokes of the brush before bed*

Well written..but the topic isn't really that great...it's all about sex sex sex.


----------



## Nimander (Nov 9, 2009)

The Gathering Storm by Robert Jordan and Brandon Sanderson


----------



## Emperor Joker (Nov 9, 2009)

Star Wars: Abyss (Fate of the Jedi Book 3) by Troy Denning


----------



## Orochimaru Kusanagi (Nov 10, 2009)

Power of the Witch by Laurie Cabot.


----------



## Emperor Joker (Nov 10, 2009)

The Lightstone by David Zindell


----------



## Mαri (Nov 10, 2009)

To Kill a Mockingbird - Harper Lee  .


----------



## Nae'blis (Nov 10, 2009)

Stephen King ~ _The Girl Who Loved Tom Gordon_


John Ajvide Lindqvist ~ _Let the Right One In (Låt den rätte komma in)_.
After the first read I like the film more than the book (screenplay was written by the author too), but if fleshes out the characters more and is great in that regard.


----------



## Akumaru13 (Nov 10, 2009)

Maximum Ride: MAX by James Patterson


----------



## Sanity Check (Nov 11, 2009)

_The Jupiter Theft_ by Donald Moffitt.

It was written wayy back in 1977, and is Arthur C. Clarke-esque.  Not bad, not bad.


----------



## Sanity Check (Nov 14, 2009)

_The Arms Maker of Berlin_ by Dan Fesperman.

Its told from the perspective of the present, but mainly about events which occurred during WW II.  Pretty good.


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Nov 14, 2009)

Quo Vadis - Henryk Sienkiewicz


----------



## Tobirama (Nov 14, 2009)

Nae'blis said:


> Stephen King ~ _The Girl Who Loved Tom Gordon_



What did you make of it?


----------



## olla86 (Nov 18, 2009)

One Hundred Years of Solitude by Gabriel Garcia Marquez. Great book!! I like it!


----------



## TenchiOfTheMist (Nov 19, 2009)

Winds of Dune- Kevin J. Anderson and Brian Herbert


----------



## nanni (Nov 20, 2009)

Tuesdays With Morrie - Mitch Albom


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Nov 20, 2009)

North and South by Elizabeth Gaskell


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Nov 20, 2009)

Dexter In The Dark, by Jeff Lindsay


----------



## kazuri (Nov 20, 2009)

Finished up The Dark Tower, and The Running Man.

The dark tower, great series, everyone that likes fantasy stories should definitely read it.

The Running Man. I originally bought it thinking it was another story from Steven King, "The Long Walk" is what I wanted. It was still a pretty good book. The ending was good, but I wish it would have went a different way when he met the girl in the air car. Still worth reading and decent ending.


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Nov 22, 2009)

Just finished Christine by Stephen King.


----------



## South of Hell (Nov 24, 2009)

Catch 22 By Joseph Heller.

What can I say? Fucking epic.


----------



## Ashiya (Nov 24, 2009)

Interview With The Vampire by Anne Rice


----------



## Fran (Nov 24, 2009)

Iain Sinclair, London Orbital.
Loved every page of it. Those familiar with the M25 or just the area around London in general, will do so too. Although it's a bit... 'overwritten' as much as I hate using that phrase.


----------



## CERN (Nov 24, 2009)

White Tiger by Aravind Adiga


----------



## Nakor (Nov 26, 2009)

Resurrection by Leo Tolstoy

Another masterpiece.


----------



## killinspree42099 (Nov 30, 2009)

shadow of the hegemon by orson scott card


----------



## killinspree42099 (Nov 30, 2009)

shadow puppets by orson scott card


----------



## Emperor Joker (Nov 30, 2009)

Deadhouse Gates (Malazan Book 2) by Steven Erikson


----------



## Butcher (Nov 30, 2009)

The Cold Moon by Jeffery Deaver.


----------



## Emperor Joker (Dec 2, 2009)

Reaper Man (Discworld Book 11) by Terry Pratchett.


----------



## Ellerina (Dec 3, 2009)

The Last Siege by Jonathon Stroud.


----------



## zoro_santoryu (Dec 4, 2009)

Taming of the Shrew by Shakespeare


----------



## Tyrael (Dec 4, 2009)

_Dragonfly Falling_ by Adrian Tchaikovsky
_Well of Ascension_ by Brandon Sanderson

Still trying to decide which one I like better.


----------



## Emperor Joker (Dec 4, 2009)

Forgotten Realms: The Fall of Highwatch (Chosen of Nendawan Book 1) by Mark Sehestedt.


----------



## osakachan (Dec 5, 2009)

Nectar in a Sieve by some female Indian author I don't remember  stupid english class


----------



## Nakor (Dec 5, 2009)

Star Wars: Before the Storm by Michael P. Kube-McDowell


----------



## Chee (Dec 5, 2009)

Memoirs of a Geisha by some dude.


----------



## Okami (Dec 6, 2009)

The Silmarillion J.R.R Tolkien. x3


----------



## Sen (Dec 6, 2009)

The Bluest Eye - Toni Morrison 

Awesome but really sad book.


----------



## Nakor (Dec 6, 2009)

Star Wars: Shield of Lies by Michael P Kube-McDowell


----------



## krome (Dec 7, 2009)

Hiroshima by John Hersey


----------



## halfhearted (Dec 10, 2009)

_Here Comes the Sun_ by Tom Holt

This novel seemed to be a string of clever ideas lumped together because they sort of had similar bases; like a bunch of transcribed sticky notes posted on a "Silly ideas about spirituality and metaphysics as a corporate business" message board. With that said, there were satirical elements that obviously lampooned the British corporate system, as well as those which playfully mocked religion and politics. But, the criticisms were often quickly brushed aside in favor of quips that weren't all that funny. Overall, I think that the chief problem for the book besides the superficial cleverness was a lack of fluency and integrated storytelling. 

Or, maybe, I'm just not British enough to catch all of the cultural references that are being made and secretly binding the tale together. But, probably not. 

Another big problem for me was something that was on the book jacket: a critic who compared the book to Douglas Adams' work. Now, it's not that I place the aforementioned author's work on a pedestal (or, at least, it's a relatively short pedestal), but his writing tends to be very tight. The number of deadlines he's purported to have missed shows that a lot of time went into each title's creation. The reason this was such a problem was because it caused the lack of tightness in Holt's writing to be so evident. The pretentious stand-up comedian humor fell even flatter. And, the wit seemed empty without a good enough straight man around in the story to point out the joke; not to mention how (s)he might have been able to parce together a better rise and fall of action. 

Anyways, I didn't dislike the book. But, I didn't like it and was often irritated by how it fell short of real potential. In a lot of ways, it reminded me of the kind of writing that students throw together the night before a paper is due when they've put off getting it done until then. Hopefully, the other novel I purchased as a part of his set will be better.


----------



## Emperor Joker (Dec 11, 2009)

The Warrior Prophet (Prince of Nothing Book 2) by R. Scott Bakker


----------



## Nakor (Dec 11, 2009)

Star Wars: Tyrant's Next by Michael P Kube-McDowell


----------



## Magus (Dec 12, 2009)

Finished Wizard and Glass by Stephen King a week ago. Pretty good read. I wasn?t phased by the things that turned off many other readers of the DT series.

Haven?t moved on to my next book, yet.


----------



## Emperor Joker (Dec 13, 2009)

Monster by A. Lee Martinez


----------



## Marisuki (Dec 13, 2009)

Story of a Girl


----------



## Nakor (Dec 13, 2009)

Star Wars: The New Rebellion by Kristine Kathryn Rusch


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Dec 13, 2009)

Just finished _Looking For Alaska _by John Green. Nice read.


----------



## Amnesia (Dec 13, 2009)

_Pudd'nhead Wilson _by Mark Twain. I was entertained. Especially by the calender sayings.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Dec 16, 2009)

Adam Bede by George Eliot


----------



## Nakor (Dec 16, 2009)

Star Wars: Ambush at Corellia by Roger Macbride Allen


----------



## QuoNina (Dec 16, 2009)

_Stuff White People Like_
I Actually just caught this. Maybe 1/8th of my whiteness came from NF. lol 

_The alchemist_
Can def understand the wind part better now...


----------



## Noda. B (Dec 16, 2009)

A Time of Angels and Slaughterhouse 5


----------



## Shadow (Dec 16, 2009)

Beat the Reaper


----------



## halfhearted (Dec 17, 2009)

_Odds and Gods_ by Tom Holt

It was definitely better than _Here Comes the Sun_. Not only were the jokes funnier, but it felt like the author was dealing with a subject they had a better understanding of and could build off of without coming off as gimmicky. Plus, the ridiculousness of pretty much every single god (excepting those which were centered in South America and Asia) sounding and acting like they were British while having massive amounts of real facts and ideas brought up concerning them from a cultural standpoint was amusing in the same way Monty Python historical spoofs are amusing. 

Female characterization was a bit misogynistic; but considering the use of religion as a framing device for the story, I suppose that is to be expected. I don't think that it's symptomatic of Holt's work as a whole, though, considering the fact that the lead character of _Here Comes the Sun_ was basically a strong and competent female character bordering on Mary Sue with her ability to organize and lead the cosmos better than any of the immortal wageslaves who had been mucking it up thus far. 

Overall, _Odds and Gods_ was a good read. I might even reread it sometime in the near future, if only for the Scandinavian gods banter and Frey being such a wonderful irritant to Thor and Odin.


----------



## Prendergast (Dec 17, 2009)

finished rereading _the things they carried_. it has a lot more relevance to me now than the first time i read it in high school


----------



## Butcher (Dec 17, 2009)

Heartsick by Chelsea Cain,a little bit better than Step on A Crack I must say.


----------



## Jayka (Dec 18, 2009)

I just finished Victor Hugo's Les Miserables


----------



## zoro_santoryu (Dec 18, 2009)

1/16 of Three Kingdoms


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Dec 19, 2009)

The Educated Imagination by Northrop Frye


----------



## Emperor Joker (Dec 19, 2009)

Wicked by Gregory Maguire


----------



## halfhearted (Dec 20, 2009)

_Swallowing Darkne_ssby Laurell K. Hamilton

So, I'm pretty pleased to see that Hamilton's Meredith Gentry series is going the opposite route of her Anita Blake series in how it develops one of its qualities: sex scenes. Rather than having nothing beyond flirtation at the beginning with a basically celibate main character who gradually and for various supernatural reasons becomes incredibly carnal to the point where most of the books are spent detailing her sexual misadventures (and there's even a side book that was a complete waste of money due to being pretty much nothing but; yeah, _Micah_, I'm looking at you :/) and what made the series so great is completely lost to repetitive gratification exercises while dynamic characters turn static in the process, Meredith Gentry dealt with sex from the start but has gradually begun to phase it out.  (/run-on)

Most of the novels now deal primarily with battle and political maneuvering rather than boning in the sexual sense. In fact, there was so little of it in _Swallowing Darkness_ that the two scenes which were included felt a bit awkward and out of place. There wasn't any real integration with the rest of the book, so much as them just being there. 

Because of their reduced nature, the title of the novel even made less sense to me. At one point, she does want to swallow Darkness in the sense of performing fellatio on Doyle. But, it's interrupted for more politicking and never completed; so, she never actually does the swallowing in even a figurative sense by the end of the novel, despite her mentioning bedroom activities with him. Then again, perhaps, the fact that she had to put that aside for other concerns was the point of the title, if so then I heartily approve.

Anyways, as for the rest of the book, the prose could be a bit more purple than was necessary at times. But, overall, it has grown increasingly down-to-earth over time while still retaining its tremendously silly flights of fancy; I especially love how over-the-top the sidhe designs continue to be. One of my favorite characters, Sholto, received a lot more attention in this book, which was nice. And, despite its other flaws, it has a quality which somehow draws me in as a reader. Maybe it's the rhythm of her writing, but something about Hamilton's storytelling pulls me forward through her books more than most regardless of content.


----------



## Tegami (Dec 21, 2009)

I'm not sure if I can ever finish the fascinating book I am reading right now.
It contains some of Edgar Poe's work, it's a "Read till your eyes bleed" kind of book. 
-sigh- Beautiful.


----------



## Pringles (Dec 21, 2009)

Winter Moon by Dean Koontz


----------



## Kirsty (Dec 22, 2009)

An offer you can't refuse - Julia Quinn :33


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Dec 23, 2009)

Storm Front by Jim Butcher. Best book I have ever read.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Dec 23, 2009)

Madame Bovary by Gustave Flaubert, translated by Francis Steegmuller


----------



## Emperor Joker (Dec 24, 2009)

Pirate Latitudes by Michael Crichton


----------



## Voynich (Dec 24, 2009)

The Killer Angels by Michael Shaara about the battle at Gettysburg. Borrowed it from Jove while I was visiting and next time I'm over in the US we plan to visit Gettysburg


----------



## PeachGummi (Dec 25, 2009)

I just finished Sense and Sensibility and Sea Monsters.  It was good, but I like Pride and Prejudice and Zombies better.


----------



## halfhearted (Dec 26, 2009)

_Skin Trade_ by Laurell K. Hamilton

At first, it seemed like a good majority of my past complaints with how she has developed the series were being answered in a realistic way. But, before too long, it became just as bad, if not worse than all of the past releases. Extremely repetitive scene-writing and unnecessary victimization of the main character by nearly everyone to the point where you just want to say, "I get it! People don't like how she lives her life. Please stop shoving the same exact conversations and conflicts down my throat." Plus, while the series used to have a real strong message for female empowerment especially as regards sexual expression, it's become pretty much the opposite as of late. And, the story is no longer even close to as important for its character development and narrative as compared to how it basically structures monotonous and formulaic sex scenes. 

In the end, it just reaffirmed how sorry I am that I ever started the series in the first place, since I feel obligated to see it to the end.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Dec 27, 2009)

The Elegance of the Hedgehog by Muriel Barbery, translated by Alison Anderson


----------



## Emperor Joker (Dec 28, 2009)

Star Wars: Death Troopers by Joe Schreiber


----------



## Sanity Check (Dec 29, 2009)

_The Secret of Selecting Stocks for Immediate and Substantial Gains_ by Larry Williams.

Awesome reference for investing.


----------



## Lonely Soul (Dec 29, 2009)

_Catching Fire_ by Suzanne Collins (book 2 of *The Hunger Games*). Awesome!


----------



## JustPimpin (Dec 30, 2009)

Brothers In Arms (book 2 of the Raistlin Chronicles) - Dragonlance series.


----------



## Hiroshi (Dec 30, 2009)

The latest one I've read was _Catching Fire_.


----------



## Sagara (Dec 30, 2009)

Metamorphosis - Kafka


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Dec 30, 2009)

Stardust by Neil Gaiman


----------



## Reich (Dec 31, 2009)

Sagara said:


> Metamorphosis - Kafka


one of the best novella I?ve ever read, Kafka was a genius
----

I just finished Leviathan by Thomas Hobbes. Took me very long to understand his lines and intensions. I really love such books with philosophico-historical content and the way Hobbes describes the human nature.

*Spoiler*: _Summary from Wiki_ 





> Leviathan, The Matter, Forme and Power of a Common Wealth Ecclesiasticall and Civil, commonly called Leviathan, is a book written by Thomas Hobbes which was published in 1651. It is titled after the biblical Leviathan. The book concerns the structure of society and legitimate government, and is regarded as one of the earliest and most influential examples of social contract theory. The publisher was Andrew Crooke, partner in Andrew Crooke and William Cooke. It is often considered one of the most profoundly influential works of political thought ever written.
> 
> In the book, which was written during the English Civil War, Thomas Hobbes argues for a social contract and rule by an absolute sovereign. Hobbes wrote that chaos or civil war ? situations identified with a state of nature and the famous motto Bellum omnium contra omnes ("the war of all against all") ? could only be averted by strong central government.


----------



## kazuri (Dec 31, 2009)

The stand.

Oh wait, no I'm not, its about a million pages long.


----------



## halfhearted (Dec 31, 2009)

_Beating the Reaper_ by Josh Bazell

Hilariously dark. But, even with the humor, there was still an amazing build of tension in dramatic scenes; the action was brilliant, and the violence was at the perfect level for a crime novel to my mind. Overall, it was the first time in a long time that I can remember a book putting me as on edge as this one did during certain scenes, while still making me laugh out loud.

Characterization was also great and incredibly dynamic, especially as regards the main character. Despite the many angles taken (i.e. mafia, medicine, Holocaust, etc.), the narrative never felt scattered. All-around a very good read; I'm still impressed that this is the author's first novel.


----------



## Emperor Joker (Jan 1, 2010)

Star Wars: Street of Shadows (Coruscant Nights Book 2) by Michael Reaves


----------



## Pilaf (Jan 1, 2010)

I read:


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Jan 2, 2010)

The Picture of Dorian Gray by Oscar Wilde.

Currently reading E. Bulwer Lytton -  The Last Days of Pompeii. Nice book.


----------



## Anjali (Jan 2, 2010)

Justine by the Marquis de Sade


----------



## jkingler (Jan 2, 2010)

Heh. Dorian Gray here as well. Also, Franny and Zooey, The Stranger, and a few others I can't recall. (Currently reading The Once and Future King and The Mists of Avalon. Quite a bit of difference between the two, of course, and I am enjoying their divergences.)


----------



## Hiroshi (Jan 2, 2010)

_Dear John_ by Nicholas Sparks.


----------



## Fang (Jan 2, 2010)

Word Bearer series - Book III: Dark Creed.
Sons of Dorn - Book I.


----------



## FemmeBot (Jan 2, 2010)

Just finished House of Leaves by or Mark Z. Danielewski and now reading "Last Watch" by Sergei Lukyanenko


----------



## Fallopian Tube Knight (Jan 2, 2010)

A Long Meaningless List by All of the Above


----------



## Kuromaku (Jan 3, 2010)

_House of Leaves_ and _A Clockwork Orange_.  Definitely worth the time I spent reading them.


----------



## Ashiya (Jan 4, 2010)

The Time Traveller's Wife.

One word. Poignant.


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Jan 4, 2010)

E. Bulwer Lytton - The Last Days of Pompeii

finished it.


----------



## Jayka (Jan 6, 2010)

Sarah's Key by Tatiana de Rosnay


----------



## Baks (Jan 6, 2010)

Interesting Times by Terry Pratchett.


----------



## Nakor (Jan 6, 2010)

Jane Eyre by Charlotte Bronte


----------



## Emperor Joker (Jan 7, 2010)

Warhammer 40k: Caves of Ice (Ciaphas Cain Book 2) by Sandy Mitchell


----------



## Odoriko (Jan 7, 2010)

War Horse


----------



## Alex. (Jan 9, 2010)

*Ficciones * by Jorge Luis Borges


----------



## m o l o k o (Jan 9, 2010)

_The Time Traveller's Wife_ by Audrey Niffenegger


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Jan 10, 2010)

Cell by Stephen King. It was really good.


----------



## Alex. (Jan 10, 2010)

*Brisingr* by Christopher Paolini ( finally :33 )


----------



## Nakor (Jan 10, 2010)

Star Wars: Vision of the Future by Timothy Zahn


----------



## Emperor Joker (Jan 11, 2010)

Star Wars: Dynasty of Evil (Darth Bane Book 3) by Drew Karpyshyn


----------



## Sen (Jan 12, 2010)

The Bluest Eye by Toni Morrison 

Very beautiful and tragic.  Not too fond of the exact writing but I still loved the meaning of the book.


----------



## Alpha (Jan 12, 2010)

Okay, You lot will all hate me for this, But I had to see what the fuss was all about, So I began reading the twilight series finished the third book. Probs gonna get the fourth and just get it over and done with. 

Don't judge me.


----------



## Hiruzen (Jan 12, 2010)

The Infernal City. It was an elder scrolls novel. It was decent, but I expected more suspense.


----------



## Chee (Jan 12, 2010)

The Picture of Dorian Gray


----------



## Ivyn (Jan 13, 2010)

Murder on the Orient Express by Agatha Christie


----------



## Desert Butterfly (Jan 13, 2010)

Ink exchange - Melissa Marr


----------



## West Egg (Jan 13, 2010)

Lies of Locke Lamora by Scott Lynch


----------



## Emperor Joker (Jan 14, 2010)

Son of a Witch (The Wicked Years book 2) by Gregory Maguire


----------



## Sen (Jan 18, 2010)

The Woman Warrior: Memoirs of a Girlhood Among Ghosts by Maxine Kingston

Started out kind of boring but once I got into it, I really enjoyed it.  A beautiful read, and kind of sad in some parts too.


----------



## cheshire cat (Jan 18, 2010)

Butterfly by Sonya Hartnett.

It was about a girl who was just getting used to being an adolescent, going through changes emotionally and physically. I enjoyed reading it.


----------



## blue berry (Jan 18, 2010)

The Lovely Bones by Alice Sebold.  crappy ending though


----------



## Amnesia (Jan 20, 2010)

_The Road_ by Cormac McCarthy 

Despite how damned desolate this novel is, I really, really liked it -- toeing the  borderline of loving it. Don't usually go in for post-apocalyptic novels, but it was a surprisingly good read.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Jan 22, 2010)

Sense & Sensibility by Jane Austen


----------



## FitzChivalry (Jan 22, 2010)

_The Magic Casement_, book 1 of _A Man of His Word _series by Dave Duncan. Awesome, it was.


----------



## JustPimpin (Jan 22, 2010)

A book in the Dragonlance series called Wanderlust (The Meetings Sextet, Vol. 2)

It was awesome  Tasselhoff is the shit


----------



## Lonely Soul (Jan 23, 2010)

Jellicoe Road by Melina Marchetta
The most amazing book I've ever read so far in my life.


----------



## Emperor Joker (Jan 23, 2010)

The Fall of Hyperion (Hyperion Cantos Book 2) by Dan Simmons

Holy shit


----------



## JustPimpin (Jan 23, 2010)

Another book from the Dragonlance series called Dragons of the Hourglass Mage: Lost Chronicles, Volume Three (The Lost Chronicles), by Margaret Weis and Tracy Hickman


----------



## Yagami-Kun (Jan 24, 2010)

Just  finished Beowulf, translated by Seamus Heaney.

Gotta love those epics.


----------



## Lonely Soul (Jan 25, 2010)

Eyes Like Stars (The Théâtre Illuminata: Act 1) by Lisa Mantchev
Pretty good; I kept imagining this animated. Like the worlds in Spirited Away & Howl's Moving Castle.


----------



## FitzChivalry (Jan 26, 2010)

_Faery Lands Forlorn_, book 2 of _A Man Of His Word_ by Dave Duncan. 

I thought this book was okay to pretty good. Although it contained an exciting chase or two and delved more deeply into the workings of magic and the inner conflict between the Four, I found that this book really didn't have a big pay-off chapter like its predecessor had, which had a very thrilling and cryptic conclusion. It was flat when in similar spots where book 1 wasn't. FLF felt like a transitional chapter in a, still so far, very good series. More than anything and I'm hoping that books 3 and 4 are better than this one, and don't feel so transitional. I'm also similarly annoyed that the series' female protagonist always jumps to the wrong conclusion about the male one, but that's just a personal issue with the character herself. It isn't a product of bad writing.


----------



## Mandala Magic (Jan 27, 2010)

I've recently finished reading "One Tuesday Morning" by Karen Kingsbury.



Its about the 9/11 (WTC) disaster... there is a firefighter and businessman who have the same face. The business man neglects his family and he likes his job better than his family (wife and son) and God. Then there is the firefighter who has strong faith in God and his wife is always worried about him going to be hurt/killed in a fire someday. 

Then during the 9/11, the businessman is in the south tower and there is a fire and the firefighter and his team go to try to rescue people from the south tower. Then it all comes crashing down onto them and only one of them survives the disaster.... Its a really good story. It was 36 chapters and I loved it. I cried so many times when reading the sad and tearful parts. My grandma let me borrow that book.


----------



## keiiya (Jan 27, 2010)

*The Name of the Wind* - Patrick Rothfuss

I loved the world that is introduced in this book. For a fantasy world there are no elves and such, but what is great is the lore. The characters have enough depth to them to make their actions believable. The ending was a little bit of a let down, but I can't wait for the next book in the The Kingkiller Chronicle series to be out just to see how it continues.


----------



## Emperor Joker (Jan 28, 2010)

Star Trek The Next Generation: Losing the Peace by William Leisner


----------



## eliana (Jan 28, 2010)

_The mist ._


----------



## Tsukiyomi (Jan 28, 2010)

"On a Pale Horse" by Piers Anthony

I actually really enjoyed it.  I can see how it was the inspiration for Dead Like Me.


----------



## Lonely Soul (Jan 29, 2010)

The Vinyl Princess by Yvonne Prinz
Enjoyed it! Thought it was pretty cool.


----------



## Mandala Magic (Jan 30, 2010)

_*Beyond Tuesday Morning*_ by Karen Kingsbury


Its a very good book and is the sequel to "One Tuesday Morning". Its about how Jamie moves on from her firefighter husband's death and her post-3 months experience with another man who had amnesia and thought he was her husband. She meets the man's brother in New York and then they fall in love in the end. Such an emotional book. I loved it. :3


----------



## FitzChivalry (Jan 30, 2010)

9Tail-Hokage said:


> _Faery Lands Forlorn_, book 2 of _A Man Of His Word_ by Dave Duncan.
> 
> I thought this book was okay to pretty good. Although it contained an exciting chase or two and delved more deeply into the workings of magic and the inner conflict between the Four, I found that this book really didn't have a big pay-off chapter like its predecessor had, which had a very thrilling and cryptic conclusion. It was flat when in similar spots where book 1 wasn't. FLF felt like a transitional chapter in a, still so far, very good series. More than anything and I'm hoping that books 3 and 4 are better than this one, and don't feel so transitional. I'm also similarly annoyed that the series' female protagonist always jumps to the wrong conclusion about the male one, but that's just a personal issue with the character herself. It isn't a product of bad writing.



Okay. Just finished _Perilous Seas_ by Dave Duncan, book 3 of A Man Of His Word, and I must say, what I wrote for its predecessor, I share opposite sentiments for the sequel. _Seas_ blew me away, and I'm now immersed in a book series as I haven't been since the Farseer/Tawny Man trilogies. This book is almost as good, which is saying a lot.


----------



## Garfield (Jan 31, 2010)

IN the last 5 months, I've finished:

Niall Ferguson- War of the Worlds
Ayn Rand- Anthem
Michio Kaku- Physics of the Impossible
Alan Turing- COmputing Machinery and Intelligence
Gottlob Frege- The Foundations of Arithmetic


----------



## Yasha (Jan 31, 2010)

What do you care what other people think? - Richard Feynman

Great read, especially the section dedicated to the investigation of the Challenger disaster, which makes up more than 1/2 of the entire book. Recommended to people with an engineering background.


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Jan 31, 2010)

*Heartsick* by Chelsea Caine
The Heartsick hero(no pun intended), Archie Sheridan makes his debut in Chelsea Caine's Heartsick. Archie is a tortured cop on painkillers after his encounter with the deadly serial killer, Gretchen Lowell. He's called back to action to combat the newest serial killer on the block, The Afterschool Strangler. Throughout the book it shows Archie's past when he was tortured by Gretchen. There are two other parts also. We have Susan's story, which I could give less of a crap about. The major downfall to the storyline is Susan's crappy character, she is always so bland and tries to act like an outcast. Another one is Archie's present storyline about catching the new killer. Then there is Archie's past, which I mentioned earlier. Each of them take turns, so they all don't go in order. Archie was a very cool character.If this book was with just Archie as the main character, it would have been great. But Caine had to have Susan get involved. Overall it was a barley decent read. I'm probably going to wait and read Sweetheart when I have nothing else to read.


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Feb 1, 2010)

*Meg: Hell's Aquarium*


----------



## Marmite. (Feb 1, 2010)

The big over easy by Jasper Fforde


----------



## FitzChivalry (Feb 2, 2010)

_Emperor and Clown _(book 4 of _A Man of His Word_) by Dave Duncan. Finished yesterday. Absolutely loved this series. This book and the one before were page turners, even well into the small hours of the morning, I kept telling myself "I'll stop reading after this next page" or "one more page," but I could never stop. These are the kinds of books I love. It had a wonderful ending, perhaps the most convincing _Will They or Won't They?_ (I was even starting to seriously doubt the love pairing at one point, even though I knew what would happen. It's a testament to Dave Duncan's great writing) love angle I've read or seen in a long time. Action, adventure, magic, sorcery, well-written love story that never becomes melodramatic or cheesy--this was a great book.

Best part, the Dave Duncan continued this series after the original ending because of some loophole he found in his stories that he knew evil men would exploit, so he had to write another series continuing this story, despite his and especially his main character's reluctance to spring back into action again. I'll digest the great series I've just finished reading for a little bit, then I'll jump right into the next one.


----------



## kazuri (Feb 2, 2010)

The way of shadows - brent weeks

Pretty darn good book about an assassin. Actually its about a boy apprenticing an assassin. It's a trilogy, and I am on the second one now, so it was good enough to read the second. Has a enders game feeling with the kids(but they quickly grow up)

If you're like me and hate when characters get strong offscreen and such, you'll like this book. Discusses his training quite a bit, which I love. It means so much more when someone is strong, when you saw how they became strong.


----------



## Emperor Joker (Feb 2, 2010)

Warhammer 40k: The Traitor's Hand (Ciaphas Cain Book 3) by Sandy Mitchell


----------



## Levithian (Feb 3, 2010)

Weaveworld by Clive Barker.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Feb 3, 2010)

Anna Karenina by Leo Tolstoy


----------



## pajamas (Feb 3, 2010)

Farenheit 451 - Ray Bradbury


----------



## Lonely Soul (Feb 6, 2010)

Gone by Lisa McMann. The final book in the Wake trilogy.


----------



## Baks (Feb 6, 2010)

Book twelve of Robert Jordan's Wheel of time series - The Gathering Storm


----------



## Mαri (Feb 6, 2010)

_Interview with the Vampire_ - Anne Rice.
I'd give it maybe 6-7/10
Part 1 and Part 2 were very well written, but by Part 3 and 4 I kind've zoned out. It seemed the plot ended earlier than it should have. I wasn't a big fan of Armand when he made his appearance. And all the characters at the end seemed OOC to me. Great writing in general, just needed to be done better.


----------



## Lonely Soul (Feb 7, 2010)

Saving Francesca by Melina Marchetta. Another book I love by Marchetta!


----------



## Cheia (Feb 7, 2010)

The Picture of Dorian Gray by Oscar Wilde

Be careful what you wish for cause you might just get.


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Feb 7, 2010)

_Red Dragon_ by Thomas Harris


----------



## halfhearted (Feb 8, 2010)

_Perfume_ by Patrick Suskind

A great read; so much so that I actually ended up reading it twice, back-to-back. The language was particularly well-used in how it could turn from playful to dark to purposefully clinical on a single page without losing its rhythm. Story was both entertaining and provocative as were the characters and themes. Overall, it was quality fiction with plenty to say, managing to entertain and educate without being heavy-handed or obvious about its message.



Tsukiyomi said:


> "On a Pale Horse" by Piers Anthony
> 
> I actually really enjoyed it.  I can see how it was the inspiration for Dead Like Me.



The whole Incarnation series was pretty much the entire reason behind my reading a massive amount of Piers Anthony while growing up. And, _On a Pale Horse_ was always one of my favorites <3

Didn't know that it inspired _Dead Like Me_, though. Interesting.


----------



## Desert Butterfly (Feb 10, 2010)

I re-read "Carrie", my favourite novel by Stephen King.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Feb 10, 2010)

On Michael Jackson by Margo Jefferson


----------



## FitzChivalry (Feb 11, 2010)

_The Cutting Edge_, by Dave Duncan.


----------



## Chee (Feb 11, 2010)

The God Delusion by Richard Dawkins. 

It gets really scientific in the middle, which is alright. But I thought the best parts were the beginning and its end.

I'm already an atheist, so pretty much I was just agreeing with most of it.


----------



## DominusDeus (Feb 14, 2010)

DominusDeus said:


> Continuing on from there:
> 
> 
> Harry Potter and the Prisoner of Azkaban
> ...



Continuing:

Couldn't finish the Legion of the Damned series, became too boring.

From there, though, lets see...

_The Warrior_ by Jim Butcher, a Harry Dresden novella in a book containing 4 stories, called . The following novella are including in the afore mentioned book:


_The Difference a Day Makes_ by Simon R. Green
_The Third Death of the Little Clay Dog_ by Kathleen Richardson
_Noah's Orphans_ by Thomas E. Sniegoski
_Vamped_ by David Sosnowski

*The Vampire Files*, a series of 1930's mob-ran Chicago detective novels, the main character being a freshly made vampire named Jack Flemming. The series is by P. N. Elrod, and I've read the following books of the series:

_Bloodlist_
_Lifeblood_
_Bloodcircle_
_Art in the Blood_
_Fire in the Blood_
_Blood on the Water_
_Chill in the Blood_
_Dark Sleep_
_Lady Crymsyn_
_Cold Streets_
_Song in the Dark_ (currently reading)

_Jack: Secret Circles_ by F. Paul Wilson, the 2nd Young Jack series

_Percy Jackson and the Olympians: The Lightning Thief_ by Rick Riordan

Will polish off that series once I finish the next (and current) Jack Flemming novel. After Percy Jackson, I have the first two Jack Reacher novels, _Killing Floor_ and _Die Trying_ by Lee Child. If I like them, I'll buy a few more of them.

Not sure what to read after these, though...


----------



## Akatou (Feb 14, 2010)

Maskerade and Carpe Jugulum by Terry Pratchett.
I recommend all Terry Pratchett novels - they're simply at the peak of most things I've read, even though at first glance they might not seem what they are. You start reading these books, and it'll result in an addiction.

Wiki: 



The Famished Road by Ben Okri
And absolute must-read. It's a beautiful novel: animist or magical realism intertwined with a hard description of life in a Nigerian town. 

Wiki:


----------



## krome (Feb 14, 2010)

Join Me! by Danny Wallace.


----------



## Baks (Feb 16, 2010)

Sir Thursday by Garth Nix


----------



## Renreg (Feb 16, 2010)

The Other Boleyn Girl by Philippa Gregory
I thought it was amazing!


----------



## Pringles (Feb 16, 2010)

Star Wars: Planet of Twilight by Barbara Hambly


----------



## Gurbik (Feb 16, 2010)

just finished salome: a tragedy in act one, a play by oscar wilde, it was much more of a dark comedy then a tragedy, I just love wilde's decadence in prose form and content.


----------



## UziBlack (Feb 16, 2010)

Devil in the White City by Erik Larson. Very good non-fiction about the 1893 Chicago World's Fair and serial killer H.H. Holmes. If anyone is a fan of Chicago, this book is a must.


----------



## Koi (Feb 17, 2010)

_The Road_ by Cormac McCarthy.  I don't know how to rate this.  I didn't hate it, but the end just.. broke me.  I sobbed.


----------



## Elias (Feb 17, 2010)

Living Dead in Dallas by Charlaine Harris

I can't wait to get to book three in this series.


----------



## SammyQuill (Feb 17, 2010)

Percy Jackson and the Lightening Thief. 

Am dreading the movie now even though I hear good things about it.


----------



## Gardenhead (Feb 18, 2010)

Just finished Murakami's _The Wind-Up Bird Chronicle_ - bloody brilliant stuff. Quickly leaping onto some more Kazuo Ishiguro; _A Pale View of Hills._


----------



## blackbird (Feb 18, 2010)

Jonty said:


> Just finished Murakami's _The Wind-Up Bird Chronicle_ - bloody brilliant stuff.



Peculiar. Just finished that one as well. It's quite something. 

Will pick up _The Prophet_ by Kahlil Gibran next.


----------



## Leraine (Feb 18, 2010)

*My Sister, My Love* by _Joyce Carol Oates_

I'd recommend this book to everyone I know. I wish I could a little review here, but my mind is blank right now and I don't even know where to start from.


----------



## Javs (Feb 20, 2010)

_My Sister's Keeper_ by *Jodi Picoult*.

My best friend gave it to me as a late Christmas giftm only started it last week. How the story narration was formatted was rather confusing but everything comes together in my experience towards the end. It's touching, there's no doubt about that. And it managed to make me shed more than a few tears towards the end.


----------



## Sen (Feb 22, 2010)

Gone with the Wind 

I had read it before so it was pretty interesting since this was my second time.  Some parts kind of made me cringe even more (I skipped the scene where she goes to beg him for money basically and ).  Although a lot of it annoyed me too since we just kind of made fun of the novel in one of my classes due to the terrible way it portrays the former slaves (such as part of the family, wanting to stay, etc, which is so untrue).  So it was nice to read it with those thoughts in mind too.


----------



## Casyle (Feb 22, 2010)

I've read tons of great books, but two in particular have stuck with me.

The Legacy of Heorot and its sequel, Beowulf's Children, by Larry  Niven, Jerry Pournelle, and Steven Barnes.

They're about a budding colony trying to survive on Avalon, a beautiful world that ends up having an incredibly deadly inhabitant, incredibly strong, hyper fast lizard-like creatures they end up calling Grendels.


----------



## Lucaniel (Feb 22, 2010)

_The Scar_ by China Miéville.

great, but man was it...odd. Much odder even than _Perdido Street Station_


----------



## Citizen Bismarck (Feb 23, 2010)

Eric by Terry Pratchett. Rather short, the portrayal of the demons and hell was entertaining.


----------



## tina yuzuki (Feb 23, 2010)

breaking dawn
/don't hate me


----------



## Pringles (Feb 23, 2010)

I just currently finished the book,
Star Wars Episode 2 Attack of the Clones


----------



## Lonely Soul (Feb 23, 2010)

Fat Cat by Robin Brande
Chasing Brooklyn by Lisa Schroeder

Loved both of these books!


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Feb 23, 2010)

Stephanie Meyer - Twilight


----------



## Pringles (Feb 24, 2010)

The Setting Sun by Osamu Dazai


----------



## Yakushi Kabuto (Feb 25, 2010)

Something Missing by Matthew Dicks. I like lead characters with quirks which would seem to set them at a disadvantage. In this one the story is about a thief who only steals the mundane things and he as this whole neat thing going on. Think Monk if he were a thief. It was a pretty nice read, funny parts along with an ending that made me feel good.


----------



## Tyrael (Feb 25, 2010)

NK Jemisin - _The Hundred Thousand Kingdoms_

I was ready to write a review of this book, speaking at length about it's many flaws, but then it has to go and finish so damn strong. Not sure exactly what I think about it.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Feb 25, 2010)

The DC Comics Guide to Writing Comics by Dennis O'Neil


----------



## Shiranui (Feb 26, 2010)

"The Angel's Game" by _Carlos Ruiz Zafon_.


----------



## killinspree42099 (Feb 27, 2010)

Prentice Alvin by orson scott card


----------



## ikarishipping (Feb 27, 2010)

The Great Gatsby by F. Scott Fitzgerald.


----------



## Sen (Mar 2, 2010)

I just finished "The Uglies" by Scott Westerfeld.  It wasn't extremely complex (aimed at teens and younger kids I think), but I really enjoyed it.  Pretty interesting and actually read it based off of a recommendation I saw on here, also ordered the next 3 in the series since I thought it was pretty exciting.  Definitely an interesting concept that's pretty relevant in today's world, so I liked that.


----------



## Levithian (Mar 3, 2010)

Needful things by Stephen King.


----------



## Sayaka (Mar 4, 2010)

finish angels and demons


----------



## Pringles (Mar 4, 2010)

I just finished reading The Good Earth by Pearl S. Buck.


----------



## isanon (Mar 4, 2010)

Mac OS X Support Essentials Second Edition

yeah i needed some light reading .....


----------



## Pringles (Mar 5, 2010)

A Lesson Before Dying by Earnest Gaines


----------



## Sayaka (Mar 5, 2010)

harry potter and the order of the phoenix by jk rowlling 

i like rereading the books


----------



## Pringles (Mar 6, 2010)

George RR Martin - A Storm of Swords


----------



## krome (Mar 6, 2010)

The Gun Seller by Hugh Laurie.


----------



## Emperor Joker (Mar 6, 2010)

The Ten Thousand by Paul Kearney


----------



## cheshire cat (Mar 6, 2010)

In _Great Expectations,_ a woman named Miss Havisham (a very jilted woman at that) spent her whole life in bitterness. She then adopted a young girl and taught her not to love, and so this girl, Estelle, couldn't even love her. And the hero Pip, who fell in love with the girl who couldn't love, learnt that his great expectations could not be supplied by other people, and made his own way in the world.


----------



## Lonely Soul (Mar 9, 2010)

Finnikin of the Rock by Melina Marchetta
Another one I love by Marchetta! :33 Great characters & relationships.


----------



## Sayaka (Mar 10, 2010)

finish the lovely bones its an epic book(must see the movie)


----------



## Shiranui (Mar 10, 2010)

_Slaughterhouse-Five_ by Kurt Vonnegut. It was an interesting tale; rather inventive and thought provoking, with an appropriate prose that corresponded with the protagonist. I'm certainly pleased with my purchased.


----------



## DominusDeus (Mar 12, 2010)

DominusDeus said:


> Continuing:
> 
> Couldn't finish the Legion of the Damned series, became too boring.
> 
> ...



Forgot to add these to my previous update:

_Star Trek Titan; Destiny, Book 1: Gods of Night_ by David Alan Mack
_Star Trek Titan; Destiny, Book 2: Mere Mortals_ by David Alan Mack
_Star Trek Titan; Destiny, Book 3: Lost Souls_ by David Alan Mack
_Star Trek TNG; Before Dishonor_ by Peter David


Let's continue, shall we?

Percy Jackson and the Olympians: The Sea of Monsters by Rick Riordan
Percy Jackson and the Olympians: The Titan's Curse by Rick Riordan
Percy Jackson and the Olympians: The Battle of the Labyrinth by Rick Riordan
Percy Jackson and the Olympians: The Last Olympian by Rick Riordan

Finished _Song in the Dark_, book 11 of the Vampire Files by P. N. Elrod
_Dark Road Rising_ by P. N. Elrod (book 12)

Currently on the _Hollows_ series by Kim Harrison. Have read the following:

_Dead Witch Walking
The Good, the Bad, and the Undead
Every Which Way But Dead
A Fistful of Charms
For a Few Demons More_ (currently reading)

Three books left of that series and I'll be caught up. Next on my reading list is the _Honor Harrington_ series by David Weber, then on to _Jack Reacher_. Also waiting on the next _Dresden Files_ novel as well as the next _Repairman Jack_ novel. Will eventually get to the _Codex Alera_ series, too.


----------



## NarutoXHinata (Mar 13, 2010)

just finished the first book in L E Modesitt Jr latest series  Imager's Portfolio
also just finished Dragons of the Hourglass Mage one of the best books out there with the best epic ending


----------



## Sen (Mar 16, 2010)

Just finished this past weekend "Pretties," "Specials," and "Extras," the last three books in the "Uglies" series by Scott Westerfeld.  As it might be obvious from reading through all three, I actually enjoyed the series quite a bit.  A simple read, fun since it's rare that I just read books for pleasure these days so that was quite nice.

I didn't like Extras as much since it had switched perspectives to another person throughout the entire book, wish they had included the main character's pov a bit more, since it seemed weird to have it be so dissociated from her.  One really nice aspect of the book is that none of the main characters are very perfect or anything, so you can kind of relate to a lot of them on some level, nor did I always really like/hate one person but it was really shifting, more like real life.


----------



## Utz (Mar 16, 2010)

Finished reading shortened versions of _The Tale of Genji_ and _The Tale of the Heike_ for my East Asian Lit. class. Both were very interesting, although I must say I enjoyed Heike much more. 

Next up Monkey/Journey to the West


----------



## Maria Antonia (Mar 17, 2010)

The Perks of being a Wallflower by Stephen Chbosky
One of the greatest books I've ever read, and I highly recommend it to anyone looking for an interesting read.


----------



## Mαri (Mar 20, 2010)

_Tuesdays with Morrie_ 7/10

Meh, it was alright for a biography of sorts.


----------



## Eboue (Mar 20, 2010)

Pillars of the earth by Ken Follet. Epic.


----------



## Emperor Joker (Mar 22, 2010)

Memories of Ice (Malazan Book 3) by Steven Erikson


----------



## punkrocklee (Mar 27, 2010)

brisingr of the inheritance cycle,9/10


----------



## Emperor Joker (Mar 27, 2010)

Star Wars: Backlash (Fate of the Jedi Book 4) by Aaron Allston


----------



## Parallax (Mar 27, 2010)

Wise Blood by Flannery O'Connor

Really really fun read and very intriguing.  Highly recommended


----------



## Meshach (Mar 28, 2010)

Well I manage to finish the "Little Prince"


----------



## m o l o k o (Mar 29, 2010)

Max Frisch- _Montauk_
My favourite novel by him, always a pleasure to reread it.


----------



## Koi (Mar 29, 2010)

_The Hunger Games_.  Loved it.  I need to read _Catching Fire_ but both copies in my library have been taken out, boo.


----------



## narutorulez (Mar 30, 2010)

I just finished Screwjack by HST, now Im gonna start reading I am Ozzy


----------



## Emperor Joker (Mar 30, 2010)

Agents of Light and Darkness (Nightside Book 2) by Simon R. Green


----------



## blkdiablo013 (Mar 30, 2010)

Just finished Alexander Trilogy by Valerio Massimo Manfredi

Awesome historical Greek/War novel! I recommend it to anyone if they like historical setting and military theme.


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Apr 2, 2010)

_The Da Vinci Code_ - Dan Brown. Awesome. ^^


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Apr 3, 2010)

_Roadside Crosses_by *Jeffery Deaver*. Very good book. It's about a detective who has to track down a teenage serial killer who uses MMO skills to bypass the police and get to his victims. Very cool stuff.


----------



## DominusDeus (Apr 4, 2010)

DominusDeus said:


> Forgot to add these to my previous update:
> 
> _Star Trek Titan; Destiny, Book 1: Gods of Night_ by David Alan Mack
> _Star Trek Titan; Destiny, Book 2: Mere Mortals_ by David Alan Mack
> ...



Slight update:

Finished For a Few Demons More by Kim Harrison, as well as the following:
The Outlaw Demon Wails by Kim Harrison
White Witch, Black Curse by Kim Harrison
Black Magic Sanction by Kim Harrison

Fun series, the Hollows. Now to wait on the next one. Meanwhile I started on the Honor Harrington series:

On Basilisk Station by David Weber
The Honor Of The Queen by David Weber (current book)

First book was a bit slow, but glad I pushed through it so far. Book 2 is paced much faster with a lot more action. Will take a (very short) break from Honor Harrington when I receive the next Harry Dresden book, _Changes_, shortly.


----------



## Emperor Joker (Apr 4, 2010)

Nightingale's Lament (Nightside Book 3) by Simon R. Green


----------



## Detective (Apr 4, 2010)

Dresden Files # 12 ~ Changes by Jim Butcher.


----------



## Yakushi Kabuto (Apr 6, 2010)

I have just completed reading a book after another long stretch of time. This time it was Johannes Cabal the Necromancer. I consider it to be a mostly enjoyable read, I mowed through it when I found the energy to read. The whole thing about being in a morally gray area was interesting throughout the book. Following a character who started off so stiff and lost in some carnival fun certainly had funny bits. I did however wish that the book went into more details for certain things. It left me feeling kind of like there was more to the story that wasn't told. Maybe leaving it open for a sequel. It also ended up feeling like the protagonist wasn't much affected by all that went on despite how it turned out.


----------



## Koi (Apr 7, 2010)

_Catching Fire_, the second _Hunger Games_ book.

All I can say is FUCK, I NEED _MOCKINGJAY_ RIGHT NOW.


----------



## DreadTalon (Apr 8, 2010)

River God, best book I have ever read.


----------



## Major (Apr 9, 2010)

Just finished reading Wyvern, forgot the author's name.


----------



## Himemiyaa (Apr 9, 2010)

Ghost Girl


----------



## Baks (Apr 10, 2010)

Lady Friday by Garth Nix, its book five in the Keys to the Kingdom series.


----------



## delaford321 (Apr 11, 2010)

I recently finished _The Lost Symbol_ by Dan Brown, it was exactly what I expected from him, a quick fun, not to hard read. The thing I did not expect was Tom Hanks roaming around in my head whenever I read the Robert Langdon parts.


----------



## Old Sand Shinobi (Apr 11, 2010)

Wolf Hall, by Hillary Mantel. Terrific historical fiction, especially for those into Henry VIII or A Man for all Seasons, but very long.


----------



## darkangelcel (Apr 11, 2010)

A book called Hush Hush about angels.


----------



## Emperor Joker (Apr 12, 2010)

Changes (Dresden Files Book 12) by Jim Butcher


----------



## Shiranui (Apr 12, 2010)

_Mrs. Dalloway_ by Virginia Woolf: the excessive use of semi-colons and hyphens make you wonder if Mrs. Woolf truly despised punctuation. I was not a fan of this book.

_The Curious Case of the Dog in the Nighttime_ by Mark Haddon: I thought the author did a splendid job of portraying the life, morals and actions of someone who has autism. It was an interesting read to say the least.


----------



## uchihasurvivor (Apr 12, 2010)

Warrior heir
Wizard heir
by Cinda Williams Chima


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Apr 12, 2010)

_The Black Echo_ by Michael Conelly


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Apr 17, 2010)

The Serpent's Tale by Ariana Franklin


----------



## Dattebayo-chan (Apr 17, 2010)

_Harry Potter and the Prisoner of Azkaban_, J. K. Rowling

It was awesome re-reading it after a long time. So many details I had forgotten made the story just as good as it was the time. I like how it's more of a mystery being solved trough the book instead of the typical Harry vs Voldermort at the end. The world of Hogwarts enchanted me once again.


----------



## Nae'blis (Apr 17, 2010)

Shiranui said:


> _Mrs. Dalloway_ by Virginia Woolf: the excessive use of semi-colons and hyphens make you wonder if Mrs. Woolf truly despised punctuation. I was not a fan of this book.


I loved it, but _All the Pretty Horses_ by Cormac McCarthy made me want to kill things.


----------



## SMGstring (Apr 18, 2010)

Just finished my fourth reading of _The Flood_ by William C Dietz.

Its a sci-fi novel based on the events that take place during the game Halo: Combat Evolved, but Dietz goes beyond simply the events of the game and gives readers quite the side story to enjoy.


----------



## Tekkenman11 (Apr 19, 2010)

Dan Brown's, _The Lost Symbol_. I was not a fan of him until I read that book. It was beautiful in it's own way.

Currently, I've finished books 1-3 of the Percy Jackson series. Two more to go! I like to read _easier_ books _at times_ because their just enjoyable to read and easy to figure out. Sometimes you just got to read for the lulz

Edit: Oh, and _The Great Gatsby_. Good book.


----------



## Yakushi Kabuto (Apr 20, 2010)

Sandman Slim, a tight gritty little novel by Richard Kadrey. I enjoy anti-heroes, specifically the rough gun totin' in a world peppered by magic variety. That's what drew me into this book and I don't regret it one bit. I would definitely read more and with the way it is set up it seems like there could be more. It even had a bit of sweetness under all the violence.


----------



## Sonikk (Apr 20, 2010)

Give me the space,
The triumph of the scorched earth
The wheel of fortune
Series of Thea Beckman

I realy enjoyed these one

It's about the war between France and England in years of Bertrand Du Guesclin.


----------



## Rubi (Apr 21, 2010)

_Fallen, by Lauren Kate. I'm re-reading it now because I skipped some pages and I dot remember which so i have to re-read_


----------



## Nakor (Apr 21, 2010)

The Unifying Force by James Luceno
Finally I'm done with the NJO books. I think it's time for a little break before moving on to the next star wars books.


----------



## Baks (Apr 22, 2010)

Artemis Fowl by Eoin Colfer


----------



## Lonely Soul (Apr 22, 2010)

Perfect Chemistry by Simone Elkeles


----------



## ninjaneko (Apr 22, 2010)

A Long Way Gone by Ishmael Beah. 

It's Beah's memoirs of being a child solider. He's a good storyteller; I couldn't put it down.


----------



## Chee (Apr 23, 2010)

Pride and Prejudice by Jane Austen.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Apr 24, 2010)

Grave Goods by Ariana Franklin


----------



## m o l o k o (Apr 24, 2010)

Max Frisch- Homo faber


----------



## Yeobo (Apr 24, 2010)

Speak by Laurie Halse Anderson for English class. It was alright~


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Apr 25, 2010)

Death Masks by Jim Butcher.


----------



## Kirsty (Apr 25, 2010)

The Picture of Dorian Gray - Oscar Wilde

Too bad it was a student edition :< so they skipped a lot of stuff. But that was the only English version they had


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Apr 26, 2010)

Petals from the Sky by Mingmei Yip


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Apr 26, 2010)

Greater Than Angels by Carol Matas


----------



## Emperor Joker (Apr 30, 2010)

House of Chains (Malazan Book 4) by Steven Erikson


----------



## Tsukiyomi (Apr 30, 2010)

Supernatural: Nevermore
Supernatural: Witches Canyon
Supernatural: Bone Key

Currently reading: Supernatural: Heart of the Dragon

I'm sensing a pattern.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Apr 30, 2010)

Tsukiyomi said:


> Supernatural: Nevermore
> Supernatural: Witches Canyon
> Supernatural: Bone Key
> 
> ...


I didn't even know they had books


----------



## Yakushi Kabuto (Apr 30, 2010)

A Nameless Witch by A. Lee Martinez. It caught my attention when I saw the cover with the line "A tale of vengeance, true love, and cannibalism." It had the kind of quirkiness which appeals to me. The book itself was a nice light read. Not particularly deep in any way but had enough funny parts to satisfy me. I probably will try another book by the same author in the future.


----------



## Miss Kawaii (May 1, 2010)

Real World by Natsuo Kirino  I was taken by this book, I thought it's one of the books that I will leave in an hour or so, it actually took me less than a week to finish it  I really enjoyed it.


----------



## Horan (May 1, 2010)

The Witches by Roald Dahl. I read the book while waiting for my little sister to get out of school and it's not that bad.


----------



## DominusDeus (May 2, 2010)

DominusDeus said:


> Slight update:
> 
> Finished For a Few Demons More by Kim Harrison, as well as the following:
> The Outlaw Demon Wails by Kim Harrison
> ...



Moving on a bit further:

The Honor Of The Queen by David Weber
The Short Victorious War by David Weber
Changes by Jim Butcher
Field of Dishonor by David Weber
Flag in Exile by David Weber
Honor Among Enemies by David Weber
Echoes of Honor by David Weber (current book)

The Honor Harrington series is getting better and better. Her escape from the prison planet Hades/Hell will be interesting. Also, eagerly awaiting the next Harry Dresden novel, which has already been named "Ghost Story". Cliffhanger ending of Changes was very cliffy.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (May 2, 2010)

The Mystery of Ireland's Eye by Shane Peacock


----------



## Tsukiyomi (May 2, 2010)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> I didn't even know they had books



Yeah, they're actually a nice way to pass time between episodes.  Each story takes place in between episodes.  The one I'm reading right now takes place right after the "Changing Channels" episode of season 5.

Plus they're cheap, each book is like $7.


----------



## Jimin (May 6, 2010)

The Prince.

It wasn't too bad. It had some interesting ideas, a few I rather liked.


----------



## Nois (May 6, 2010)

Kafka on the Shore, for the 2nd time.


----------



## Erendhyl (May 6, 2010)

I recently read Night by Elie Wiesel and Maus: A Survivor's Tale (a graphic novel) by Art Spiegelman for school. Both are about the lives of Jews during the Holocaust: Night is about Wiesel's own experience, and Maus is about the experience of Spiegelman's father, though the first volume that I read only describes his struggle before being sent to the concentration camps.


----------



## Nae'blis (May 7, 2010)

HP And the Deathly Hollows. I'm not sure why I still read this particular book, it's dreadfully boring.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (May 10, 2010)

Anansi Boys by Neil Gaiman


----------



## AndrewRogue (May 11, 2010)

A View From The Bridge By Arthur Miller


----------



## Usagi (May 12, 2010)

Xenocide - Orson Scott Card, The Early Ayn Rand.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (May 12, 2010)

Awakening a Kind Heart by Venerable Sangye Khadro


----------



## Yasha (May 13, 2010)

Just finished _The Diary of Anne Frank_. Cried a bit at the afterword because I felt like I've known these people personally. They're not just characters in a book.


----------



## Yakushi Kabuto (May 13, 2010)

Been reading quite a bit of fantasy lately, so to break away from that I read some regular fiction. I went with Donorboy by Bendan Halpin, by I didn't break that far away from the usual. I didn't go that far out of my usuals though. This fits under the catagory of person taking care of an unexpected other.

I loved the way in which the story was told. Through a selection of different written material. Like journal entries or messenger conversations. It felt more personal than just reading about what the people are going through.


----------



## Anjali (May 15, 2010)

"Die Welt von Gestern", by Stefan Zweig

Title translates as "The World Of Yesterday" ; it is an autobiography, and also a chronicle of Europe's situation in the 20th century, with the world wars.


----------



## m o l o k o (May 15, 2010)

Virginie Despentes- _Les Chiennes savantes_

I love that woman.


----------



## Emperor Joker (May 17, 2010)

The Sea of Monsters by Rick Riordan


----------



## Taxman (May 18, 2010)

This past weekend, I finished:
The Beach by Alex Garland
Raise High the Roof Beam, Carpenters and Seymour: An Introduction by J.D. Salinger

By the end of the day, I'll have finished Tender is the Night by F.Scott Fitzgerald.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (May 18, 2010)

Never Let Me Go by Kazuo Ishiguro


----------



## Emperor Joker (May 19, 2010)

The Titan's Curse by Rick Riordan


----------



## Sonikk (May 19, 2010)

Gone with the wind
i need to tell you guys this book is the best love story in the history (:


----------



## Koi (May 19, 2010)

Nick Abadzis' _Laika_.  I honestly _hated_ the style that it's drawn in so I really just went from speech bubble to speech bubble while reading it.  Didn't make in any less sad.  By the end I was lying on the couch curled up in a blanket and sniffling.  I mean, I knew they knew that Laika wasn't going to make it, but I've never seen it presented in such a way, and the quote at the end that said that sacrificing the dog really didn't actually teach them much of anything was heartbreaking.


----------



## Lonely Soul (May 20, 2010)

The King of Attolia by Megan Whalen Turner
So awesome. Go Eugenides!


----------



## Yakushi Kabuto (May 20, 2010)

The Art of Racing in the Rain by Garth Stein. A book I've been meaning to read for a long while. How could I possibly resist a story told from the point of view of a dog. Probably one of the saddest and happiest stories I've read in awhile. As far as I can remember it is only book that had me crying at the first chapter. I am a sucker for animals. But that aside the feel of the book was great. A kind of puzzlement and complete loyalty one wouldn't see if the story were told from a human. Even though I know nothing about racing that part of the story worked well and made sense when seen through his eyes. 

After that I finished a quick little collection of short stories. The title was There Once Lived a Woman Who Tried to Kill Her Neighbor's Baby: Scary Fairy Tales by Ludmilla Petrushevskaya. The stories were mostly disturbing and morbid. Not exactly my type of thing even though I do like distorted fairy tales. These were just a bit too creepy and even for someone like me who likes sad things it was mostly too horrible.


----------



## Bolivian Alpaca (May 20, 2010)

The Things They Carried by Tim O'Brien

Quite the good read.
Basically delves into the psyche soldiers of the Vietnam War through short stories.


----------



## Emperor Joker (May 22, 2010)

The Battle of the Labyrinth (Percy Jackson Book 4) by Rick Riordan


----------



## Dyon (May 22, 2010)

Annie Proulx- Closed Range
Brutal beautiful shortstories, very moving. "Brokeback mountain" (yeah the gay cowboy drama) is also written by her.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (May 26, 2010)

Puttin' On the Ritz: Fred Astaire and the Fine Art of Panache, A Biography by Peter J. Levinson


----------



## Emperor Joker (May 26, 2010)

The Last Olympian (Percy Jackson Book 5) by Rick Riordan


----------



## Chee (May 26, 2010)

The Greatest Show on Earth by Richard Dawkins.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (May 26, 2010)

The War of the Worlds by H.G. Wells


----------



## halfhearted (May 26, 2010)

Finished both _The Historian_ by Elizabeth Kostova and _Rose Daughter_ by Robin McKinley yesterday. 

_The Historian_ was an impulse buy. While on the trip home from a vacation and with hours and hours and hours of flight time to come, I found that I'd read all of the novels I'd brought. And so, I went to the one gift shop in the tiny, little airport and bought the first thing that caught my eye, taking barely a minute to glance over the merchandise. So, I was not surprised or disappointed that Kostova's book wasn't an overly enjoyable read

Basically, she was pretty brilliant about creating great settings for her characters to walk through, but the characters themselves were lacking in variety (beyond the differences in their basic personality descriptions) and in the depths of their conflicts. The horrors they faced were made to feel real, but the themes which were supposedly driving them barely made any impact. Overall, it had too little say and too little feeling for its length, in my opinion, but was made worthwhile due to the occasional vivid passage or description.

_Rose Daughter_ was a much easier read, possibly due to my innate fondness for McKinley's voice as a writer. Whenever she tackles subjects related to or drawing from fairy tales, I'm often impressed by how her words contain enough complexity to keep them interesting but also the simplicity and music of orality. Throughout much of the book, I could imagine reading certain paragraphs aloud, telling the story or hearing the story told. 

Other than that, the story was a new take on an old tale, and I appreciated how McKinley worked to create a story that incorporated modern feminist ideals without being obvious or intrusive or preachy in her writing while still paying an homage to the story's roots. Now, I'm more interested in reading her novel written twenty years prior to _Rose Daughter_ titled _Beauty_, which also deals with the legend of Beauty and the Beast but in a different way.


----------



## Sanity Check (May 29, 2010)

_Blog Profits Blueprint_.

Its a how-to guide written by a guy who makes $10,000 - $20,000 a month with his blog: 

Basically, he says its a long and difficult process to achieve that level of success and there are no shortcuts.  Some of the advertising and assorted tips are interesting, though.


----------



## Diskyr (May 29, 2010)

I Am Legend


----------



## Comic Book Guy (May 30, 2010)

The Girl with the Dragon Tattoo by Stieg Larsson


----------



## little nin (May 31, 2010)

I've just finished Too Close To Home by Lindwookd Barclay. 

Minor Crime kind of novels he writes. Or real life crime with a family , what I'm trying to get at is that it's crime with no detective as the main character! Lol

Anyway this is his second novel since since Too Close To Home which I read but didn't like much, it had too many loose stories and the language was too casual for me. That all changed in this novel and it is a vast improvement on that in my eyes.

The story unfolds in a way you wouldn't imagine it too which is what he's known for but int does grip you in such a way. I recommend it for a quick read.


----------



## Jimin (Jun 2, 2010)

Slaughterhouse-Five 7.5/10

Well, the plot was a bit confusing at times and the vocabulary could use some work. The narrator honestly sounds like Forrest Gump or something. That being said, it was quite interesting throughout and it was quite humorous at times.


----------



## Yakushi Kabuto (Jun 2, 2010)

Recently finished reading two books, both involving murder but with entirely different tones. First was Mr. Monk in Trouble by Lee Goldberg. Monk was one of my favorite television series while it aired. But this is my first try at one of the books based on the series. It felt much the same way. I didn't feel quite as connected with Monk as I did in the series. But perhaps this is because the novel was told from the viewpoint of Monk's assistant. He still had some amazing quirks and bits of the story that made me laugh. Especially this one spectacular one towards the end. I'm definitely up for trying out more books in this line.

After that I went with I Am Not a Serial Killer by Dan Wells. I am very interested in characters who are socially stupid one way or another. Perhaps because I am that way. This story being told from the point of view of a young sociopath dealing with murders done by someone else in his hometown. There were two points where the voice of the narrator really clicked with me. Yet another book with a character I'd like to read more of. 
*Spoiler*: _lulz, like it matters that I'm spoiling a book that no one will read :3_ 



I have mixed feelings about the involvement of something supernatural. While I like the reasoning behind the demon I was curious to see how Cleaver would deal with another human being instead.


----------



## Mello Yellow (Jun 3, 2010)

^On the contrary, I might read it. 

I just finished _The Lone Ranger and Tonto Fistfight In Heaven_ by Sherman Alexie, a book I admit to buying because the title cracked me up. It's a collection of short stories about reservation life. Some of them are funny, often they are sad. It was a good read.


----------



## tohruchan7 (Jun 3, 2010)

last book i finished was Howls moving castle iv read it like 4 times i luv it!!!


----------



## Bushin (Jun 3, 2010)

*With the old Breed - E. B. Sledge*
Simply exquisite. I finished in 2 days... I highly recommend it.


----------



## Emperor Joker (Jun 4, 2010)

Midnight Tides (Malazan Book 5) by Steven Erikson


----------



## halfhearted (Jun 4, 2010)

_The Good Fairies of New York_ by Martin Millar

I enjoyed reading this book. It was cheerful and clever, even when it was depressing and stark. The storytelling was extremely tight, while the ideas covered a great range which Millar somehow managed to perfectly integrate. The characters were entertaining and likable. The setting was vivid. 

And yet...

I don't know. Over 260 pages and I felt like the story never truly started. This isn't to say that a plot (several, in fact) wasn't introduced, rose, climaxed and resolved itself. But, I just feel like I was left wanting as a reader. Not in the sense that I want more because I enjoyed it so much, but because there just wasn't enough "more" in the book. 

It was like seeing a beautifully crafted pastry in a shop window, buying it, but, then, finding that it was actually much smaller than it originally looked and was made out of some non-fattening, unfilling sort of ingredients. So, after finishing it off in two bites, one is still quite hungry and a bit disappointed despite the momentary taste being delicious and the presentation being lovely.


----------



## Alex. (Jun 6, 2010)

_When will there be good news?_ by Kate Atkinson

I really enjoyed this book, one of those books that you can't simply let go once you lay your eyes on it. Evey book I've read by Kate Atkinson has impressed me and she has that unique quality, that special thing that keeps you interested in her work. It was startling but at the same time funny as she manages to combine the two and make it an entertaining read.

One of my favourite writers by far, I love how her characters' lives intertwine during the book plus the dramatic events and unexpected twists are what make it so damn special. I seriously recommend any of her books.


----------



## Nightwish (Jun 6, 2010)

_1984 by George Orwell
_


----------



## halfhearted (Jun 6, 2010)

_Shadowmarch_ by Tad Williams

Well, it's Tad Williams, who I love. So, I would have been hard-pressed not to enjoy the read. But, this was definitely one of his weaker works. Not to say that it was bad. It just wasn't as good as I generally expect his series novels to be. 

With his works, he tends to have a fabulous balance between attention to plot and attention to character (see _Otherland_ series). But, as _Memory, Sorrow, and Thorn_ put a little more emphasis than necessary on characters over story, this put a little too much on the story rather than the characters. It wasn't that the plot itself wasn't intriguing, but the quality of the characterizations became repetitive and boring (with a few exceptions; i.e. Vansen, Chert, Opal and Flint). For instance, it felt like most every character's inner monologue was just a rehash of the same thoughts they'd already quite a few times in nearly every chapter they appeared, and their development was pretty generic for the fantasy genre.  

It reminded me a bit of reading YA novel series in middle school, where they habitually repeat all possible exposition information from the past books with each installment to the point where the first 1/4 of the work was just a rehash. 

But, anyways! It was still good. The plot was interesting, and some of the scenes drew me in quite well. I'm engaged by many of the aforementioned exceptional characters and interested to see what happens to them in the future. The focus on various political groups and races is also interesting; Williams is always good about shifting his narrative attentions at just the right moment to keep you reading without pause. With that in mind, I'll be starting the next novel in the series sometime today or tomorrow.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Jun 6, 2010)

Audrey Hepburn: An Elegant Spirit by Sean Hepburn-Ferrer

&

_Lolita_ by Vladimir Nabokov


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Jun 6, 2010)

White Night by Jim Butcher.


----------



## Rhaella (Jun 6, 2010)

_Dead Beat_ by Jim Butcher. Been blitzing through the series in the last two weeks.


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Jun 9, 2010)

Rhaella said:


> _Dead Beat_ by Jim Butcher. Been blitzing through the series in the last two weeks.


That's the best of the series I've read so far. I'm on _Small Favor_ currently. 

I just finished _The Burning Wire_ by Jeffery Deaver. Lincoln Rhyme is an awesome quadriplegic homicide detective.


----------



## Horan (Jun 12, 2010)

The Orion Conspiracy: A story of the end by _Ken Wade_
Amazing story.


----------



## delaford321 (Jun 15, 2010)

The Book of God and Physics: A Novel of the Voynich Mystery - a really interesting book, translated ok.


----------



## kazuri (Jun 15, 2010)

Just finished:

The lies of locke lemora, awesome book, have to wait for store to order next one

The innocent mage, great book, annoying as fuck that it ended without wrapping up any major conflict in the book. Yes, it is a series, but in general, you have some sort of major event that is wrapped up so the book could be at least a _little_ stand alone. But this one doesn't do that at all. It ends right in the middle of an event. Annoying as hell.


----------



## killinspree42099 (Jun 17, 2010)

the amber spy glass by philip pullman


----------



## amorette (Jun 18, 2010)

Flowers for Algernon! It's like my 5th time re-reading it.
That book is really excellent, I usually finish it in one shot every time.


----------



## halfhearted (Jun 19, 2010)

Finished _Shadowplay_ by Tad Williams this morning and quickly read through the rest of _the curious incident of the dog in the nighttime _by Mark Haddon shortly thereafter. 

My reaction to the first is a continuation of my feelings towards _Shadowmarch_. Nothing was improved upon, beyond the increasingly interesting settings. But, the ending of the novel was worse for me, since I don't care for series which bank too much on future installments to drive their conflict without also creating an internal rise-and-fall; it makes the writing feel a little aimless. Even then, it wouldn't be a problem were there not an obvious aim that felt like it needed that plot structure.

My reaction to the second was pure enjoyment. A very good read in the creation of a character and the world of that character through subtle means. It was a novel that I feel like I could read many times over. Both for its entertainment value and for the many potential layers to the writing which could use multiple reads.


----------



## DominusDeus (Jun 19, 2010)

DominusDeus said:


> Moving on a bit further:
> 
> The Honor Of The Queen by David Weber
> The Short Victorious War by David Weber
> ...



Moving on...

Echoes of Honor by David Weber
Once Dead, Twice Shy by Kim Harrison
Killing Floor by Lee Child
Die Trying by Lee Child
Tripwire by Lee Child
Running Blind by Lee Child
Echo Burning by Lee Child
Without Fail by Lee Child
Persuader by Lee Child
The Enemy by Lee Child
One Shot by Lee Child
The Hard Way by Lee Child

Waiting for the next three Jack Reacher book to get in from amazon.com.


----------



## halfhearted (Jun 20, 2010)

_One Fifth Avenu_e by Candace Bushnell

A quick read due to how polished the writing was, but, alas, not an enjoyable one. Neither was it an interesting one or an enlightening one. Overall, it was just another vaguely mastubatory book about how being rich and beautiful does not make one happy with unlikable characters, cliche themes, and a tedious plot.


----------



## Lonely Soul (Jun 23, 2010)

Amy & Roger's Epic Detour by Morgan Matson
Loved it!


----------



## halfhearted (Jun 24, 2010)

_Revenge of the Spellmans_ by Lisa Lutz

It would be hard to fully express how much I love the Spellman series, and this latest installment more than fulfilled any expectations I might have had. I laughed, I cried (but not really, although some bits were most definitely touching and/or sad), I made inappropriate facial expressions while reading in public. Lutz is one of the very few authors I've read who can be so clever, quick and cynical without ever feeling like she is trying way too hard for certain reactions or a certain air. It never feels superficial. Oh, and my love of humorous footnoting done right continues on without end. 

The only downside to this whole reading experience is that I have yet to buy the next novel in the franchise, so I must make due with the preview chapter until I stop by Barnes and Noble (where it will hopefully be in stock).


----------



## kazuri (Jun 24, 2010)

Just finished 'The Awakened Mage' by Karen Miller.

Was pretty good. I didn't like how it ended really... The battle wasn't all that great and 
*Spoiler*: __ 



Having morg die just because a stupid spell was kinda lame..


----------



## Outlandish (Jun 24, 2010)

Brave new world.


----------



## Prendergast (Jun 25, 2010)

Outlandish said:


> Brave new world.



by huxley? good book right?


i finished Ender's Game by card for the first time. it's better than harry potter


----------



## cheshire cat (Jun 25, 2010)

_
PINK_ by Lili wilkinson, 2009.

I really loved how this book was set in my city, Melbourne Australia and it was made just last year. There were a lot of places that I went to that were mentioned in the book, it made me feel cool potatoes

I can honestly say I really enjoyed reading Pink. Ava’s story and her struggle with her identity and sexuality were very real, honest and something I think most people can relate with. Pink shows that it’s okay to be unsure of who you are and who you want to be, but that in the end it’s important to just be yourself and not be ashamed of any aspect of yourself. All of the characters were easy to identify with, many of them hiding parts of their lives as well.


----------



## Emperor Joker (Jun 26, 2010)

The Bonehunters (Malazan Book 6) by Steven Erikson


----------



## Dream Brother (Jun 26, 2010)

*Neuromancer*, by William Gibson



I wish I had the edition of the book that had the cover featured above. It suits the rather downbeat, noir-esque feel of the book quite well. Normally the UK cover is one of the better ones, but not this time, unfortunately. 

What did I think about this book? I found it undeniably interesting, but utterly confusing at the same time. Gibson's vision is fascinating in how it anticipates the World Wide Web, the way in which people lose themselves within a second, virtual world, and how it can even alienate you from your own body, from flesh itself, after a while. I'm astonished that he wrote this sort of book in 1984, before I was even born. The writing style is often very creative -- the use of imagery and such paints an utterly vivid portrait of a murky, decaying sort of world, dominated by strange styles and technology. He's excellent at evoking atmosphere, to put it simply. 

Unfortunately, his style of writing also left me adrift, a lot of the time. It felt like many plot points escaped me due to the almost endless stream of strange jargon -- while this was effective in bolstering the mood of the piece, the feeling of claustrophobia and being encased in an intensely technological world, it also alienated me from the narrative a lot of the time. I always had a general idea of what was going on, but when it came to specifics, a detailed level, I was often clueless. Gibson takes the strategy of refusing to 'baby' the reader with explanations -- aside from one notable passage -- and while I love it when things aren't always 'told', but are instead implied, I feel like this becomes quite dangerous when it comes to the Science Fiction genre. This is because the genre has the potential to introduce so much new laws of living and technology -- and thus shapes new worlds -- that you can risk leaving the reader baffled if you don't strike a healthy balance between the explicit and the implied. I'm sure many people were able to keep up with the book quite easily, and so they won't agree with my criticism, but that's just the way I perceived the matter. 

The characters managed to keep me anchored through the almost indecipherable waves of techno-madness, though. Gibson once again takes a mostly understated angle in this field, and it mostly worked for me. I did find myself hungering for more exploration, though -- it felt like atmosphere/vision came first, and characters second. This is fine, when you have as potent a vision as Gibson displays in this book, but it strikes me as a shame, as the characters had more potential than I think came out. (More conversations between them would have helped a lot in fleshing out the emotional dynamics.) My favourite moment was Riviera's presentation of _The Doll_, for the character implications it set off. (But, once again, never explored as much as it could have, I reckon.) 

So, to summarise, this is a book that bleeds atmosphere -- Science Fiction noir. The prose style is often inventive and almost poetic at points, which provides a nice contrast with the 'cold' subject it describes. I was lost more often than not, but I could never deny how interesting the book is as a vision of the future. Not one of my favourites, but one of the most distinct pieces I've ever read, and a potent experience. When you finish you feel as if you've been unceremoniously jacked out of Cyberspace, lost and bewildered, with an odd sort of hollow feeling that comes out of the final pages and leaves an imprint. 
​


----------



## Nakor (Jun 26, 2010)

The Girl with the Dragon Tattoo by Stieg Larsson
I wish the original title was kept.


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Jun 27, 2010)

*Turn Coat* by Jim Butcher. 
The only one left is that cliffhanger book,Changes,boy I can't wait for it to come in at the library! Fuck yeah!!!


----------



## Sonikk (Jun 27, 2010)

Animal Farm by George orwell.

Few words about the book.

Brilliant in its simplicity. How simple, but how good is this story with animals. All animals are the real people, and as metaphors for reality. Boxer, the hard-working Russian, Benjamin, the old guard, etc., that the old rulers and the people are related, and how the pigs than in humans slowly change. In behavior, and later also make and appearance. Power corrupts, but as simple as that here is put down, but few manage.
On a perfectly normal way Orwell shows how the revolution in Soviet Russia was developing. He also shows the dangers of the denial of information, a manipulation and stupidity of the people. Also hey do not want to see the stemvee.
Small point of criticism then? Stylistically, it is not very special. Some sentences are nice together, but even one simple word find was not found.


----------



## halfhearted (Jun 28, 2010)

_The Princess Bride_ by William Goldman

A long-time lover of the film, I was a bit hesitant to try the novel; how could it live up to my expectations? I asked myself. Little did I know that Goldman would so easily rise above with his satirical fantasy and fabulous character development and multi-layered plot structure. Everything from the fake biography and abridgments to the hilarious dialogue and portrayal of silly yet true love without the infusion of Hollywood's movie magic to make things more palatable, it was all quite wonderful. 

The way Goldman's interjections rambled on to the point of him forgetting where his sentences started was also amusing, and it really put one in the position of listener rather than reader. To that end, I felt like the framing story of his being a child hearing S. Morgenstern's classic tale of true love and high adventure from his father (who was not-so good at speaking or reading English) became more personal. Because the reader was also listening in the same manner, and it managed to bring this feeling across in a way that actually outstripped the film version for me, where the whole process is made easier due to having greater control over the audience's attentions and pace. I can see why the novel is so beloved. 

But, more than anything, it was the character development which sold me. Fezzik and Inigo's development in particular. And, Fezzik most of all (He is so tall). His love of rhyming and caretaking of Waverly and multitude of fears and his insecurity complex that was bigger than he was, he was just such an adorable giant (And ever so compliant).


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Jun 28, 2010)

Chicken Soup for the Soul - Love Stories: Stories of First Dates, Soul Mates and Everlasting Love edited by Jack Canfield, Mark Victor Hansen, and Peter Vegso


----------



## julias.skeezer (Jun 29, 2010)

bout to finish the ender's game quartet.


----------



## Sadako (Jun 29, 2010)

Recently finished Joyce's Finnegans Wake. Can't say I understood as much as I would've liked to though.


----------



## halfhearted (Jul 3, 2010)

_The Diamond Age or, a Young Girl's Illustrated Primer_ by Neal Stephenson

The major appeal of this book was probably how the different plots joined together so well but how those different plots also managed to engage on a number of levels when looked at separately. Namely, the character studies, the rise and fall of themes, the satire, the creation of the futuristic world, and the political intrigues. I liked the characters or disliked them when appropriate. I was interested in the politics. I identified with the themes (particularly the emphasis on culture). I was engaged by the world. And, I was sometimes played for a fool by the satire. 

The way the narrative ran made it a quick, enjoyable read that drew one on and on. I also enjoyed the abruptness of the ending for any number of reasons (i.e. invites reader speculation at the best possible moment, signals the ending of the Diamond Age, etc.). Overall, I'd say that the book has gotten me interested in trying out Stephenson's other works.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Jul 5, 2010)

Let The Right One In by John Ajvide Lindqvist, translated by Ebba Segerberg


----------



## Franciscus (Jul 5, 2010)

bellezza said:


> Recently finished Joyce's Finnegans Wake. Can't say I understood as much as I would've liked to though.



Funny, considering your signature...


----------



## halfhearted (Jul 5, 2010)

_Neuromancer _by William Gibson

Well-written with great foresight and wonderful atmosphere. I'm both a fan of the cyberpunk genre as well as noir, so this novel appealed to me on multiple levels. And, it was interesting to see so many of the ideas and names which appear in later cyberpunk stories getting laid out for the first time in such an organic fashion, whereby they are applied rather than explained.  

Much like Dream Brother, I took some issue with the characters' development, in that nothing seem to be explored as well as it might have been even as it was presented extremely well. While I preferred the burden of understanding that Gibson placed on the reader, I don't think that the characters needed to be sacrificed to the plot for the work to keep that quality. But, I almost hate to make such a criticism, because not all works are written to be character studies; personal preference introducing a bit o' bias. 

Speaking of personal relation to the work: while I didn't have much of a problem following and immersing myself in the narrative, I did feel that I was missing a lot due to my lack of experience with drugs and personal addiction. Sure, I've had friends who've done everything they could get their hands on; I've read my share of drug-related novels. But, it's not the same. Due to this and the main character's addictive personality/drug abuse, I felt as though I was not fully understanding the implications of certain images and scenes. Particularly those which were reminiscent of friends' stories of acid trips. 

This wouldn't have been such an issue were this a story with more explanation and in-depth character development. Since I didn't have that crutch to lean on, I was left with personal experience to try and piece together the feeling. Therein, lies my failure rather than the author's. If nothing else, the descriptions were beautiful (or ugly, depending on how you look at it) and vivid. Although, I don't expect I'll be running off to shoot up, so that I can get in a better read just yet.

Anyways, it was a beautiful snapshot of an interesting world.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Jul 6, 2010)

The Giver by Lois Lowry


----------



## Black Wraith (Jul 6, 2010)

Just finished The Keys to the Kingdom series by Garth Nix.

I loved the book and the ending was nothing like I was expecting.


----------



## halfhearted (Jul 8, 2010)

_The Code of the Woosters _by P.G. Wodehouse

So, not to start making sudden and life-altering revelations, but I do think I've fallen madly, possibly even deeply in love with the Bertie and Jeeves duo. Quite madly indeed.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Jul 8, 2010)

Blindness by José Saramago, translated by Giovanni Pontiero


----------



## Z (Jul 8, 2010)

The Great Gatsby


----------



## NarutoXHinata (Jul 9, 2010)

John Brown - Dark God Book 01 - Servant of a Dark God
Jon Sprunk - Shadow Book 01 - Shadow's Son

I just love the  fantasy genre


----------



## halfhearted (Jul 9, 2010)

_Pigs Have Wings_ by P.G. Wodehouse

What seemed to be but a steamy, romantic fling with Jeeves and Wooster has turned into a fated love with all that is Wodehouse. Pardon me whilst I proceed to feast upon all of his delicious works with great relish not unlike a gluttonous Baronet coming off a forced diet of Slimmo might tuck into an ambrosia chiffon pie.


----------



## Garfield (Jul 10, 2010)

_Papillon_ by Henri Charriere

It was a very very very new perspective. A fresh perspective for me. I really liked Henri's storytelling. It's obvious that he embellishes at a lot of points and is sarcastic in many others, but the very richness of his ruminations suggests how much he has gone through, maybe not in the exact way he narrates. It really reminds one that real life can be so much more interesting and unimaginable than fiction. It gives a great insight into many darknesses within humans as well as the cunning that goes into narrating them. It also gives a lot of assurance that humans are basically good and it's better to assume that and make plans anyways.

I'd recommend this book to anyone who wants a view of the world without moving and without reading through travel catalogues.


----------



## Alice (Jul 10, 2010)

*Forbidden  Archeology - Michael A. Cremo

*I love these types of books which question the official doctrine and traditional point of view on history and humankind development. Needless to say, conspiracy theory atmosphere also appeals to me a lot, so I had wonderful time refreshing some of my previous scattered knowledge :3


----------



## Shɑnɑ (Jul 10, 2010)

Through the Looking Glass, and Alice in Wonderland

I actually read three different versions now and I always find something new I never noticed about the story, or the Characters, and this time I noticed that Alice is like 9 years old, I must not pay attention because I never knew this.


----------



## Taxman (Jul 10, 2010)

just finished the entire Prydain series by Lloyd Alexander

Now off to either read:
A Song of Ice and Fire series
The Pendragon Series
Pride and Prejudice
or continue my trek through Atlas Shrugged


----------



## TsekaTheKhan (Jul 10, 2010)

The Pick Up.

And if comic books count, I finished Pokemon Kanto Journeys of Red and Yellow.


----------



## cheshire cat (Jul 11, 2010)

_*“A Handmaid’s Tale”*_
Book 2 of the winter down. And although when I picked this book at the most magical used bookstore in melbourne, australia, my thoughts went straight to my high school literature classes, I decided to give it a try. But to my surprise, as soon as I opened up those slightly worn pages, I was engrossed in the story, one that while it may seem ridiculous and completely impossible at first glance, is actually scarily realistic and plausible. Recommended for holiday reading sure  ​


----------



## cheshire cat (Jul 12, 2010)

_*“Little Bee”*_

this novel is real cool potatoes. i started reading it  to the airport and didn’t even want to put it down. it’s a story about a girl from Nigeria and her interactions with a family from london. there’s very little i can say about it without giving it away, but it’s a astonishing—and intensely disturbing—look at the lives of refugees. i didn’t want it to end.
​


----------



## Mojo (Jul 12, 2010)

I don't know what I want but I want to be happy by Kimberly Kirberger


----------



## Dream Brother (Jul 12, 2010)

*Atonement*, by Ian McEwan



I loved this book -- I haven't enjoyed a novel to this extent in a while. Even the cover image is lovely, and very fitting (which is usual when it comes to Vintage) and the opening Austen quote is perfect. McEwan takes Austen's concept of the dangers/folly of wallowing in imagination and naively distorting real world events, but while Austen was happy to have her text end almost harmlessly, McEwan gives his a truly impacting feel of tragedy and pathos. I particularly sympathised, as my imagination has often lead me down utterly ridiculous routes and continues to do so to this day, although it has thankfully never resulted in the horror detailed in this novel. He is able to paint the charm and difficulty of childhood, but also the jarring madness of war in the very next section. 

What I liked so much about this novel was McEwan's fantastic grasp of character -- his book opens from the inside out, with an exploration of emotion and thought and sensation and such in a highly effective and powerful manner. He has a poetic style, vividly evoking scenes in a beautiful and creative way, and yet he never loses that sense of verisimilitude -- the beauty doesn't overwhelm the realism. He deals with various characters, and yet never loses narrative strength, as he is able to craft differing personalities in a wholly convincing way. He has a way of creating crucial scenes that almost come off the page, in how striking they are -- the infamous fountain moment, for example, or the one in the library. He even caught me completely off balance with the Unreliable Narrator trick, and I was reeling by the end. 

There were a few slow patches, here and there, and I would've liked to read more about the mother (the chapter or two dedicated to her perspective were oddly interesting, I thought) but on the whole this was wonderful stuff. One of the best books I've read in a long while.
​


----------



## Sen Katimi (Jul 12, 2010)

Have to say...Punish the Sinners by John Saul. But that was a while ago back in May.


----------



## Dream Brother (Jul 13, 2010)

*Battle Royale*, by Koushun Takami



This is quite a disturbing, violent book. (Certainly more graphic, and with far more sustained violence, than _Lord of the Flies_, to which it is compared.) The characters have also been called 'static' and essentially 'alike' by the writer, at least according to Wiki, and this really surprised me, as I thought a lot of them were actually quite distinct. In fact, they were so distinct that it threatened the narrative at places -- hard to believe that one middle/high school class would have a genius, a socipath, a grizzled veteran, and a beautiful murderer, amongst other odd types, although I suppose one could make an argument for it based on the specific context/setting in which they had grown up. I don't think pure realism is even the main focus of the novel, anyway -- it seems much more concerned with exploring paranoia induced by a deliberately constructed state of fear, as the appropriate opening quote from Orwell demonstrates.  

My favourite characters were probably Shogo and Mitsuko -- the former for his blend of kindness and yet adult-like caution and the clinical/cold side that often arose, and the latter for her mixture of delicious villainy and yet tragic history. (I read a snippet of the manga, and I think it portrayed her way over the top...the novel seems much less crazed in its treatment of her, although she's still a nut.) Kazuo was good in terms of creating a fearful antagonistic force, but I didn't like the excuse about the brain injury -- it would be more powerful if he was a killer and yet didn't have an 'accident' to blame his deeds on. (As in _Lord of the Flies_.) He certainly gave off an aura of deadliness though, and provided a fitting threat to loom over an already terrifying situation. Shuya was just a little too perfect, made worse by so many having a crush on him. (It wouldn't be as noticeable if he weren't the main character.) On the whole, though, the characters worked well, and Takami used a very basic prose style that complimented the way you would think the average teenager would perceive the world. 

I don't think it's just mindless violence, although some scenes are a bit...gratuitous. I thought of it as a statement against Totalitarianism, an argument for trust, even in the worst times and places, and a piece both attracted to and repulsed by violence, laying it on thick until the reader becomes numb. Very entertaining, with barely any slow patches at all (if any) and a great ending, which has twists upon twists. 
​


----------



## Nakor (Jul 13, 2010)

Mordant's Need by Stephen Donaldson
Pretty good fantasy book with a few twists in it, but generally straight forward. Still sucked me in though and I finished it in less than a week.


----------



## Avix (Jul 13, 2010)

True Blood - Dead in the Family [By Charlaine Harris]


----------



## cheshire cat (Jul 17, 2010)

_*“The Anthropology of Turquoise”*_
by Ellen Meloy.

“the anthropology of turquoise.”. it’s not so much a historical examination as it is an artistic, spiritual road-trip guided by the hunt to find a colour. 

ellen meloy was an artist, writer, environmentalist, and naturalist. she delves deep into the poetry and psychology of our human connection to colour, landscape,  the natural world, and our emotions and imaginations. i’ve never ready anything so perfectly succinct and complete as her descriptions of human beings are drawn to the aquamarine in water, the blue of the sky.

if you do find this book in a book store, by it ​


----------



## Major (Jul 17, 2010)

The Demonwarsaga

Rides A Dread Legion
At the Gates of Darkness

by Raymond E Feist

The last books in his Riftwar Cycle Book series.


----------



## Nakor (Jul 17, 2010)

The Ladies of Grace Adieu by Susanna Clarke
A collection of short stories set in the same world as Jonathon Strange and Mr. Norrell. Very good and reinforces that Clarke is a very good writer.


----------



## XxDarkXBeautyxX (Jul 18, 2010)

I just finished When The Elephants Dance by Tess Holthe. It's a beautiful book that is even tear worthy in some parts.


----------



## Blue Demon (Jul 18, 2010)

Jaws by Peter Benchley
Movie was good, but I think the book is so much better, it's more... timeless when compared to the movie.  I've not got much to say about it because of that.


----------



## Divi (Jul 18, 2010)

Dexter By Design, written by Jeff Lindsay.


----------



## Yakushi Kabuto (Jul 19, 2010)

Incoming list of books I dashed through since I had a sudden urge to get through all this material I've been thinking of reading.

- _An Absolute Gentleman _by R. M. Kinder. An average read. There was a long stretch of time where I couldn't be arsed to continue it until I got towards the end. The protagonist was one I did not find particularly interesting. Although the way he functioned was almost disturbingly mundane considering what he was doing on the side. In that way I suppose it does show the author's previous experience around another serial killer. Still, he lacked a certain kind of life.

- _The Boy with the Cuckoo-Clock Heart _by Mathias Malzieu. Another story in which I was vaguely aggravated by the main character. The language used in this novel was what stood out in this novel. But it was also too flowery at times. It is worth mentioning that Malzieu belongs to a band for which he also wrote an album revolving around this story. I believe I shall check it out sometime.

- _Repossessed _by A. M. Jenkins. In the search for something light to read this little young adult book caught my attention. One of those where the protagonist is caught in an unfamiliar situation yet for some reason is unable to ask for help. In this case, a fallen angel taking over the body of a human boy. Strangely sweet and I do enjoy it when something good comes from a character who never expected much from himself in the first place. Conclusion was not satisfactory but it does open up the idea of another book to follow.

- _Never Suck A Dead Man's Hand: Curious Adventures of a CSI _ by Dana Kollmann. Most recently finished off a bit of nonfiction. The lovely title was what first caught my interest. I have always had a vague interest when it came to murder mysteries and other morbid material. First off, there were a lot of gross scenerios. But for the most part it was funny material. The author wasn't anything I'd expect from such a serious profession, but that was one of the major ways she dealt with all the death around her. I assume this is the kind of book some people would find offensive but as I have a dark sense of humor it was satisfying.


----------



## Gabe (Jul 19, 2010)

Abraham Lincoln Vampire Hunter by Seth Grahame-Smith i like this book it was interesting take on one of the best US presidents

Blood Candice by Anne Rice Good book  i always enjoy her books she is a good writer

30 Days Of night Fear of the Dark by Tim Lebbon Good book i liked it


----------



## halfhearted (Jul 22, 2010)

While on holiday, I finished:

_Wicked _by Gregory Maguire
_The 48 Laws of Power_ by Robert Greene
_Uncle Fred in the Springtime_ by P.G. Wodehouse
_Jeeves and the Ties That Bind _by P.G. Wodehouse
_How Right You Are, Jeeves_ by P.G. Wodehouse
_Lord Ermsworth and Others_ by P.G. Wodehouse
_Stiff Upper Lip, Jeeves_ by P.G. Wodehouse


----------



## Z (Jul 23, 2010)

Elephants Can Remember and Curtain

Both by Agatha Christie


----------



## Mara (Jul 23, 2010)

Master Humphrey's Clock And Other Stories by Dickens.

On to reading some Dostoevsky


----------



## Nakor (Jul 23, 2010)

Dragon Age: The Stolen Throne by David Gaider


----------



## Sonikk (Jul 24, 2010)

1984 is much, much more than simply social criticism, or at the time of communist regimes, or contemporary cultural mistakes (compare the remark about music using machines Psycho Candy). This book is more about man and especially the human condition in general. The man who, involuntarily, for whatever reason, his nature as man could deny and yet continue to live in a certain degree of happiness. Most disturbing is that by such a system is nothing to contribute, and we are all theoretically for this system could choose. The only criticism we can give now is that what being human is now worth as totally denied. Aesthetics is absent, ie the ability to philosophize in mind outside the company to act is unnecessary. 

One of the most brilliant passages in which Winston was asked why all this is, what the motives of the Party to the people as to subject. Not in interest of the people, because it could not think of themselves, but of pure power interests. And it does not matter! 

Again a very powerful book that asks for yourself to refer to what the human condition makes it worthwhile. Also, of course, at this very interesting addition to developments such as CCTV, mechanical music, etc. to explain, to investigate whether this would be rejected.


----------



## Dejablue (Jul 24, 2010)

People of the Sky by Clare Bell


----------



## Santeira (Jul 25, 2010)

Finished rereading Mark Twain's _The Mysterious Stranger_ about a month ago.


----------



## halfhearted (Jul 28, 2010)

_The Difference Engine _by William Gibson and Bruce Sterling

The way in which the political games were played along with the in-depth cultural exploration and rich detail was brilliant. The characters were mostly well-written and developed. The plot was intriguing. In fact, the novel was so competent in executing each and every facet of literature that the talent overloaded the story, sandbagged the plot, and dragged it down.  

To put it in another way, while the enthusiasm of the authors was evident and appreciated, the hard work, the meticulousness was also equally evident in a way that made the whole business feel more and more artificial even as the story and characters developed more and more naturally. If this was the intended effect, then bravo. But, still, there remains the one other issue I had to take with the writing: the aforesaid rich detail (beautiful even in its ugliness) often caused other, sometimes equally (if not more important) elements of the story to become lost in a sea of Wilde-length descriptions. 

However, this is not to say that the detailed tangents which might have seemed unimportant but were truly wonderful experimental storytelling techniques made it a less than enjoyable read. For one, I loved the style in which the series ended. It felt like walking down the street of the history the authors had created, reading the innumerable printed signs that suffocated Mallory in his papered world.

In the end, my experience with the pros of the novel far outweighed the cons. And so, despite the occasional flaw, a quality read.


----------



## Kage no Yume (Jul 30, 2010)

Just finished reading the Dragonlance series Annotated Legends (Time of the Twins, War of the Twins, Test of the Twins).  


I guess I must be out of practice (don't read as much as I used to these days), but I'm kinda exhausted right now.  Maybe it's because I read in such long intervals (usually 2+ hours at a time) at high speeds?


Anyways, great series, and I really liked some of the author notes and still have the appendixes to look forward to.  Bad thing is that it's harder to pace yourself:  whereas I would usually take a short break between each book, since it's all in one large volume now I think I read for about 4 hours straight the other day, jumping from book 2 to book 3 without hesitation.


Anyways, I'm wondering if they plan on releasing an annotated War of the Souls compilation.  Would be very interesting to see Weis and Hickman's view on the Fifth Age of Krynn and all the changes that came with it.


----------



## krome (Jul 30, 2010)

I recently finished  Devil in the White City by Erik Larson.


----------



## Captain America (Jul 30, 2010)

I've finished Brisingr.


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Jul 31, 2010)

Just finished *Changes* by Jim Butcher. That was one fuck of a cliffhanger! I'm surprised at how this fantasy series has remained underground after this one! This has to be the best fantasy series EVER.


----------



## halfhearted (Jul 31, 2010)

_The Professor and the Madman: A Tale of Murder, Insanity and the Making of the Oxford English Dictionary_ by Simon Winchester

The subject matter in general and the factual information which the book related was fascinating. But, unfortunately, the majority of the content was melodramatic conjecture, attempting to sell itself with seemingly endless, unsupported theories posed as being legitimate despite their lack of any real base and even when contradictory evidence can be found in external sources. From what I can tell, the journalist background of the writer might have been the culprit as a good majority of the work was written in the  sensational manner of a tabloid. 

In short, a little imagination goes a long way in circumstances such as these. Too much and an author might as well move his book to the fiction section.


----------



## Judecious (Aug 1, 2010)

The Catcher in the Rye.


----------



## halfhearted (Aug 1, 2010)

_Foundation_ by Mercedes Lackey


*Spoiler*: __ 




Long story short: I grew up with Misty's books both figuratively and literally, considering the fact that the premiere novel in the Heralds of Valdemar series was published within a year of my being born. I can even remember the first book of hers which I read, what the cover looked like and why I chose to check it out of the library. Because of this attachment, eventually, I find that I just have to read any novel she writes. I've grown accustomed to her worlds regardless of their flaws and always feel comfortable settling back into them. 

So, completely at a loss as to what I should get while making an impromptu visit to Barnes and Noble, I happened upon her most recent addition to the aforesaid Heralds series: _Foundation_. And, after having now finished it, I can say that the novel was less, more and exactly what I had expected it to be. 

The feel of the world, the ease in reading, the clarity of description, the likable characters were all exactly as I had hoped they would be. The slow-building character development offered up real dynamism and the subtle (and not-so subtle) power plays were better than I had expected, especially considering the choices which were made in narration (i.e. third-person omniscient but solely guided by the presence of the young main character; you never learn or see anything which he does not also see). In particular, I like how we are shown the protagonist's natural hand at manipulating others through power plays likely based on the effects of his unknown gift and forcefully ingrained observational skills to the point where he somewhat horrifies his Companion and how this foreshadows his future involvement in the obviously tense political situation which the novels are leading towards. 

While the tone of the work seemed to be directed towards a younger audience, it felt almost more like an expression of the character's own youth, wherein the burden of understanding, the importance to certain images or ideas in scenes lay with the reader as it did with the character. This was a refreshing contrast to the deluge of exposition which occurred whenever the main character was out of his depth and needed the knowledge of his Companion. It was also nice to see that Lackey is continuing to work with how she portrays her bildungsroman stories.

The content was also great for me as the novel is juxtaposed between my two favorite time periods in the series (i.e. Vanyel to Lavan). It's nice learning more about this interim period along with the quiet character study. In some ways, the work was much more slice-of-life in mood as compared to her other Herald novels.

Unfortunately, the novel wasn't as good as it might have been. For one, it follows yet another main character who is an underprivileged kid from a terrible upbringing that is whisked away by his Companion to the wonders of Valdemar. Thankfully, this was actually lampooned in the novel itself as the main character is quite frank, does not have any pity for his own situation in a way that's keeps him from looking like modesty incarnate, and does not think that the change in situation equates to his story ending happily ever after. In fact, he's even relieved when cracks start to form and conflict arises. And, it helped that despite his skills and virtues, he also has his flaws and failings. 

However, there were also some issues with consistency regarding the other novels, which could be argued away but probably shouldn't have appeared in the first place. And, of course, it was  predictable. Generally speaking, when you pick up one of these books, you know what you are getting to some extent. 

Anyways, it was good to visit Valdemar again, even if it's all a bit less grand than I once remembered.


----------



## Inamax (Aug 2, 2010)

I just finished Hamlet. It was.. interesting.. I think I have to read it again.


----------



## Cyklops (Aug 2, 2010)

The Good Man Jesus and the Scoundrel Christ, by Philip Pullman.

It was generally a good read. I liked Pullman's take on Jesus's life.


----------



## DominusDeus (Aug 2, 2010)

DominusDeus said:


> Moving on...
> 
> Echoes of Honor by David Weber
> Once Dead, Twice Shy by Kim Harrison
> ...



And on we go:


```
056   The Hard Way by Lee Child
057   Bad Luck and Trouble by Lee Child
058   Nothing to Lose by Lee Child
059   Gone Tomorrow by Lee Child
060   Doctor Who: Apollo 23 by Justin Richards
061   Doctor Who: Night of the Humans by David Llewellyn
062   Twilight by Stephenie Meyer
063   At All Costs by David Weber
064   War Of Honor by David Weber
065   The Shadow Of Saganami by David Weber
066   More Than Honor: A Beautiful Friendship by David Weber
067   Worlds Of Honor: The Stray by Linda Evans
068   Mission Of Honor by David Weber
069   61 Hours by Lee Child
070   The Gargoyle by Andrew Davidson
071   Pariah by B. K. Evenson
      (Halo: Evolutions: Essential Tales of the Halo Universe)
072   Stomping On The Heels Of A Fuss by Eric Raab
      (Halo: Evolutions: Essential Tales of the Halo Universe)
073   Midnight In The "Heart Of Midlothian" by Frank O'Connor
      (Halo: Evolutions: Essential Tales of the Halo Universe)
074   Dirt by Tobias S. Buckell
      (Halo: Evolutions: Essential Tales of the Halo Universe)
075   Headhunters by Jonathan Goff
      (Halo: Evolutions: Essential Tales of the Halo Universe)
076   Blunt Instruments by Fred Van lente
      (Halo: Evolutions: Essential Tales of the Halo Universe)
077   The "Mona Lisa" by Jeff VanderMeer & Tessa Kum
      (Halo: Evolutions: Essential Tales of the Halo Universe)
078   Palace Hotel by Robt McLees
      (Halo: Evolutions: Essential Tales of the Halo Universe)
079   Human Weakness by Karen Traviss
      (Halo: Evolutions: Essential Tales of the Halo Universe)
080   The Impossible Life And The Possible Death of Preston J. Cole by Eric Nylund
      (Halo: Evolutions: Essential Tales of the Halo Universe)
081   The Return by Kevin Grace
      (Halo: Evolutions: Essential Tales of the Halo Universe)
082   Mutineers' Moon by David Weber
      (Empire From The Ashes)
```


----------



## halfhearted (Aug 3, 2010)

_Sandman Slim_ by Richard Kadrey

All of the hardboiled grittiness of a noir with the wordy narration to boot but drawing from media, pop culture, and geekdom for its context and vocabulary: as a fan of both noir and intertextuality, there was a whole lot for me to love in this novel. Stark as the somehow sympathetic and undeniably badass jerk of a narrator did a perfect job playing the role of protagonist. And, the read in general was just fun. Practically every page included some entertaining passage that was quotable in the same way that everything Ash says in _Army of Darkness_ is so easily parroted, except usually smarter while remaining on a similar level of the aforementioned badass. Thankfully, it also managed to keep a nice balance between the straight-forward and the quirk, so that the references and one-liners never felt _too_ manufactured. 

Storyline was interesting as were the characters on the whole. The set-up was intriguing, particularly due to the fact that as a reader I'm fond of being thrust into a new world without being told all of the rules ahead of time. This is especially the case when a supernatural novel uses ideas or figures that are common in Western culture. Plus, in a lot of ways, the exposition worked both in showing readers how this world was run and in revealing more about Stark, depending upon what and how he chose to reveal information. 

And, with its fabulous dark humor, great action and a nice understanding of how to be brutal without being alienating, I'll definitely be purchasing the sequel sometime in the near future. Although, I wouldn't necessarily recommend either work to others, considering how irreligious and potentially offensive a lot of the content can be.


----------



## Inamax (Aug 4, 2010)

I just finished "Stargate" :33 Love, love, love the book.


----------



## Cocatrola (Aug 4, 2010)

Secret Santa :33

Not very descriptive language but nevertheless interesting read.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Aug 5, 2010)

The Lost Symbol by Dan Brown


----------



## Nae'blis (Aug 6, 2010)

the Bell Jar by Sylvia Plath

I love reading this novel a couple of times a year ever since I saw Julia Stiles character reading it in a Joseph Gordon-Levitt and Heath Ledger film.


----------



## cheshire cat (Aug 6, 2010)

_*“The Commoner”*_



The Commoner was good, but not as great as some of the others.  A lot of books of this genre take place in the post-WWII era and this is no different.  What is different from many, however, is that it doesn’t play off Asian/non-Asian romance.

The main character in this book is a normal girl pulled out of her everyday, un-royal life, into the world of the Emperor.  She, obviously, is the Commoner.  The book spans her lifetime, which made it a little rushed, and I wish that it would have been a little longer so that the reader could have more detail.  

The ending was a bit of a surprise and again, I wish there were more to it, but in general, The Commoner is a pretty good book.


----------



## UchihaProdigy (Aug 7, 2010)

Percy Jackson Series: Battle of the labyrinth by Rick Riordan


----------



## Pineapples (Aug 13, 2010)

_The Children of Hurin_ by J.R.R. Tolkien

A fascinating read, but, at numerous intervals, I was greatly annoyed by proud Turin, and his (if possible) prouder mother.


----------



## Мoon (Aug 13, 2010)

Lord of the Flies, by William Golding. Its a bit confusing, but its a good book between good and evil, but the characters turn crazy.


----------



## Judecious (Aug 13, 2010)

the great gatsby


----------



## PoisnousPixie (Aug 13, 2010)

I finished Valiant by Holly Black the other day. My third or fourth time reading it, still absolutely love it. <3


----------



## FakePeace (Aug 13, 2010)

The Wheel of Time Volume 1, can't wait to read the next one


----------



## Sassy (Aug 14, 2010)

Recently finished cell by Stephen King.


----------



## DominusDeus (Aug 14, 2010)

Modified my list a bit:


```
070     The Gargoyle by Andrew Davidson
071     Halo Evolutions: Essential Tales of the Halo Universe
072     Mutineers' Moon by David Weber
        (Empire From The Ashes)
073     The Armageddon Inheritance by David Weber
        (Empire From The Ashes)
074     Halo: The Fall Of Reach (2010) by Eric Nylund
075     Fat Vampire: A Never Coming of Age Story by Adam Rex
076     Heirs of Empire by David Weber
        (Empire From The Ashes)
077     Good Omens by Neil Gaiman & Terry Pratchett
078     Ender's Game by Orson Scott Card
079     Furies of Calderon by Jim Butcher
```

Eager to read more of Card's Ender universe. Ender's Game was quite good.

Here's my year to date list:

*Spoiler*: __ 





```
001     The Warrior by Jim Butcher
        (Mean Streets)
002     The Difference a Day Makes by Simon R. Green
        (Mean Streets)
003     The Third Death of the Little Clay Dog by Kathleen Richardson
        (Mean Streets)
004     Noah's Orphans by Thomas E. Sniegoski
        (Mean Streets)
005     Star Trek Titan; Destiny, Book 1: Gods of Night by David Alan Mack
006     Star Trek Titan; Destiny, Book 2: Mere Mortals by David Alan Mack
007     Star Trek Titan; Destiny, Book 3: Lost Souls by David Alan Mack
008     Star Trek TNG; Before Dishonor by Peter David
009     Vamped by David Sosnowski
010     Bloodlist by P. N. Elrod
011     Lifeblood by P. N. Elrod
012     Bloodcircle by P. N. Elrod
013     Art in the Blood by P. N. Elrod
014     Fire in the Blood by P. N. Elrod
015     Blood on the Water by P. N. Elrod
016     Chill in the Blood by P. N. Elrod
017     Dark Sleep by P. N. Elrod
018     Lady Crymsyn by P. N. Elrod
019     Cold Streets by P. N. Elrod
020     Song in the Dark by P. N. Elrod
021     Dark Road Rising by P. N. Elrod
022     Jack: Secret Circles by F. Paul Wilson
023     Percy Jackson and the Olympians: The Lightning Thief by Rick Riordan
024     Percy Jackson and the Olympians: The Sea of Monsters by Rick Riordan
025     Percy Jackson and the Olympians: The Titan's Curse by Rick Riordan
026     Percy Jackson and the Olympians: The Battle of the Labyrinth by Rick Riordan
027     Percy Jackson and the Olympians: The Last Olympian by Rick Riordan
028     Dead Witch Walking by Kim Harrison
029     The Good, the Bad, and the Undead by Kim Harrison
030     Every Which Way But Dead by Kim Harrison
031     A Fistful of Charms by Kim Harrison
032     For a Few Demons More by Kim Harrison
033     The Outlaw Demon Wails by Kim Harrison
034     White Witch, Black Curse by Kim Harrison
035     Black Magic Sanction by Kim Harrison
036     On Basilisk Station by David Weber
037     The Honor Of The Queen by David Weber
038     The Short Victorious War by David Weber
039     Changes by Jim Butcher
040     Field of Dishonor by David Weber
041     Flag in Exile by David Weber
042     Honor Among Enemies by David Weber
043     In Enemy Hands by David Weber
044     Echoes of Honor by David Weber
045     Ashes of Victory by David Weber
046     Once Dead, Twice Shy by Kim Harrison
047     Killing Floor by Lee Child
048     Die Trying by Lee Child
049     Tripwire by Lee Child
050     Running Blind by Lee Child
051     Echo Burning by Lee Child
052     Without Fail by Lee Child
053     Persuader by Lee Child
054     The Enemy by Lee Child
055     One Shot by Lee Child
056     The Hard Way by Lee Child
057     Bad Luck and Trouble by Lee Child
058     Nothing to Lose by Lee Child
059     Gone Tomorrow by Lee Child
060     Doctor Who: Apollo 23 by Justin Richards
061     Doctor Who: Night of the Humans by David Llewellyn
062     Twilight by Stephenie Meyer
063     At All Costs by David Weber
064     War Of Honor by David Weber
065     The Shadow Of Saganami by David Weber
066     More Than Honor: A Beautiful Friendship by David Weber
067     Worlds Of Honor: The Stray by Linda Evans
068     Mission Of Honor by David Weber
069     61 Hours by Lee Child
070     The Gargoyle by Andrew Davidson
071     Halo Evolutions: Essential Tales of the Halo Universe
072     Mutineers' Moon by David Weber
        (Empire From The Ashes)
073     The Armageddon Inheritance by David Weber
        (Empire From The Ashes)
074     Halo: The Fall Of Reach (2010) by Eric Nylund
075     Fat Vampire: A Never Coming of Age Story by Adam Rex
076     Heirs of Empire by David Weber
        (Empire From The Ashes)
077     Good Omens by Neil Gaiman & Terry Pratchett
078     Ender's Game by Orson Scott Card
079     Furies of Calderon by Jim Butcher
```


----------



## halfhearted (Aug 14, 2010)

_Cryptonomicon_ by Neal Stephenson

The size, detail and consistency of this book's contents show that a lot of hard work must have gone into its creation. But, you would never realize it from the tone of the narrative, where everything seems to flow and harmonize effortlessly with characters that live more than they are written and page after page of fun. I found this novel a lot more accessible than my last Stephenson, probably due to the aforementioned tone and dynamic characterizations. And, perhaps because it was grounded more in reality, everything read more natural. 

More than anything else, however, I have to say that Stephenson's narrative voice is wonderful as is his apparent love of geeklore and political intrigue.


----------



## illmatic (Aug 16, 2010)

The Stupidest Angel by Christopher Moore


----------



## Angelus (Aug 16, 2010)

Anna Freud - Das Ich und die Abwehrmechanismen (The Ego and the Mechanisms of Defense)


----------



## Elphaba (Aug 16, 2010)

_Great Expectations_ by Charles Dickens and _Dragon Champion_ by E. E. Knight.


----------



## Saturday (Aug 16, 2010)

Feed by M.T. Anderson. I recomend it to everybody.


----------



## shiki-fuujin (Aug 16, 2010)

Hmm-As of yesterday- The lightness of being by Frank wilcezk


----------



## halfhearted (Aug 16, 2010)

_Bellwether_ by Connis Willis (Quality, amusing, and thoughtful)
_Divine Misdemeanors_ by Laurell K. Hamilton (Disappointing, exaggerated and inconsistent)
_Priestess of the White_ by Trudi Canavan (Engaging, balanced, and well-paced)


----------



## Emperor Joker (Aug 16, 2010)

Reaper's Gale (Malazan Book 7) by Steven Erikson


----------



## Horan (Aug 17, 2010)

_1,001 Facts That Will Scare the Shit Out of You_ by Cary McNeal.
Highly entertaining.


----------



## Nimander (Aug 18, 2010)

The Wounded Land by Stephen Donaldson
The Stormcaller by Tom Lloyd
The Lies of Locke Lamora by Scott Lynch

The first and third were pretty enjoyable.  The second was "meh" at best, and I'm not sure I'm going to check out the last two in that particular sequence.


----------



## Jimin (Aug 18, 2010)

Cat's Cradle by Kurt Vonnegut.

About an 8.5-ish. I thought it was better than Slaughter-House Five.


----------



## halfhearted (Aug 19, 2010)

_The Art of Seduction_ by Robert Greene

What made this book such a nice read for me (beyond the interesting sourcing, intriguing tactics, amusing seductive argument embedded in the actual text style, etc.) was how it outlined patterns of behavior I was familiar with or prone to without fully grasping why these certain actions consistently generate certain responses.


----------



## ueki kouske (Aug 19, 2010)

I just finished Carl Sagan's "Contact"...  it's an old book w/c I think was published in 1980's. I just found it in a bookshelf at home and read a little. At first I didn't become interested, I just threw it somewhere but after a month I saw it again, and because I'm bored that time, I read it. And suddenly it became interesting and I finish reading it, it took me 3 months to finish that novel.

I think there's already a movie made out of it filmed in the 1990's.

It was about science and astrology.. and there's a little bit about religion.
I had fun reading it, in fact it's the only novel I finished reading. LOL


----------



## Lucaniel (Aug 19, 2010)

Brandon Sanderson's Mistborn Trilogy - the plot and writing got better as it went on, but the characterisation actually got a bit worse, oddly enough. I liked it, though.


----------



## Le Pirate (Aug 19, 2010)

The Way of the Shadows - Brent Weeks

Good, but extreamely dark and not for children.


----------



## halfhearted (Aug 19, 2010)

_Widdershins_ by Charles de Lint (Unsurprising and idealistic but satisfying)
_The Last of the Wilds_ by Trudi Canavan (Absorbing, diverse, and down-to-earth)
_The Inimitable Jeeves_ by P.G. Wodehouse (Oh, the cleverness of Wodehouse <3)


----------



## αshɘs (Aug 20, 2010)

Stephen King's _Duma Key_. As it went on and on I was just waiting when would it really start off, but it didn't come. Climax was disappointing.


----------



## halfhearted (Aug 21, 2010)

_Lemons Never Lie_ by Richard Stark

I found this novel to be unexciting and bland. There was no real  suspense or grittiness beyond that which could be found on basic cable.  The description was regular and straightforward, failing to create any sort of atmosphere. I didn't feel an  attachment to the characters or story. And, generally, the most positive  feeling I could muster was some respect for the more subtle development  shown through a first-person narrator's observations of those around  him. 

With that said, I fear my reaction to the book has more than a little to  do with it being my first Stark novel with the novel itself being a side story   following a supporting character rather than a central story following  the main character. Desensitization might be another factor. But, as a professed  fan of noir, the above may also just be wishful thinking in the hopes that the other books in the series will prove to be a great source of new reading material.


----------



## DominusDeus (Aug 24, 2010)

DominusDeus said:


> Modified my list a bit:
> 
> 
> ```
> ...



Continuing:

080     Academ's Fury by Jim Butcher
081     Cursor's Fury by Jim Butcher
082     The Gray Man by Mark Greaney
083     Brains: A Zombie Memoir by Robin Becker
084     Captain's Fury by Jim Butcher
085     The Wheel Of Time, Book 0: New Spring by James Oliver Rigney Jr.


----------



## halfhearted (Aug 24, 2010)

_A Few Quick Ones _by P.G. Wodehouse

There's always so little that needs saying in the completion of a Wodehouse. A mirthful adventure is to be expected and is always delivered. While page after page must be tagged or dog-eared, due to their containing all sorts of clever sentences and images which bear remembering.

The last sentence I have taken note of being, "They fell into an embrace like a couple of mastodons crashing in a primeval swamp, and the earth had scarcely ceased to shake when a voice spoke."


----------



## Skydoll (Aug 24, 2010)

Moi Nojoud, 10 ans, divorc?e by Nojoud Ali and Delphine Minoui

and _Χορεύοντας στη Σιωπή_(= Dancing in Silence) by George Polirakis.


----------



## Koi (Aug 24, 2010)

_Mockingjay_, a few hours ago!  Loved it, but..
*Spoiler*: __ 



I kind of hate how we didn't get any real resolution from Gale?  Like I felt Collins came to a point where she really wanted to just wrap things up really quickly, which is fine sometimes, but it made the romantic conclusion seem really anticlimactic, when the Gale/Peeta issue has been been prevalent from the beginning of the plot.  So Katniss goes home and then Sae's just like, 'Oh yeah Gale works in 2 now so yeah, have some food.'  It just seemed really.. off for him not to at least say goodbye, and he didn't even come back for the rebuilding.  I don't know.  Maybe I'm asking too much, because I did like the kid, but I don't like how he just got shuffled aside so the conclusion could could quicker, I guess.

Really though, I'm just thrilled that both boys made it to the end of the book alive.  Haymitch too.  Though I saw Boggs' death from the beginning.  I tried not getting too attached to him but it was hard. :\

With that said, I thought I cried when Finnick died, but that was NOTHING compared to Prim.  I didn't see that coming.  I seriously spent the next hour lying in bed ugly crying, because my bro is the same age.


----------



## halfhearted (Aug 24, 2010)

_Summer of the Big Bachi  _by Naomi Hirahira

A refreshing mystery. The characters were down-to-earth, and the author had a  good handle on the cultures they were attempting to portray. Even better, the depiction never felt patronizing. The plot was interesting, especially in how it incorporated the historical elements in a realistic way. While the symbolism felt a little heavy-handed at times, the impact and questions which it brought along for the ride were more than worth the occasional slap in the face; and, the quiet tone to the narrative might have been what made those moments feel less subtle than they actually were due to the contrast between the two intensities.


----------



## Sky is Over (Aug 24, 2010)

Lone Survivor by Marcus Luttrell.

The story was about a Navy S.E.A.L. and his fourman team as they carry out a manhunt, but are compromised in a one-sided battle, leaving only Marcus alive who evades his enemies and finds help, eventually returning to allied hands. It was interesting to see his perception of things and learna little deeper about the SEAL training.


----------



## kaileena (Aug 27, 2010)

_The Stranger_, Albert Camus


----------



## ZyX (Aug 27, 2010)

Animal Farm by George Orwell

I can't believe I had to read this again and to someone else at that.  I hope she understood the story because I'm not doing it again.


----------



## Citizen Bismarck (Aug 28, 2010)

The last book I finished was Under The Dome by Stephen King. It certainly was a good read, great portrayal of characters as usual. Though two of the main characters weren't very likeable for me, one was written as object for dislike (Big Jim Rennie), the other one (Dale Barbara) just didn't get to me. The story, while of a supernatural kind, still focused more on earthly events, something I prefer. I'd recommend it as an entertaining book that is worth the time spend on reading it, but it's not a favourite.


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Aug 28, 2010)

Summary: Carson O' Connor and Micheal Maddison are back with their vulgar sex jokes and awesome attitudes. The two of them have been targeted by Victor Helios(AKA Frankenstein) for destruction. Victor has given the objective to two of his creations, Cindi and Benny Lovewell. Meanwhile Erika Five is trying to find her roots to fit into Victor’s life as his fifth Erika,and not get terminated like the last 4. Randal Six,the autistic escapee of the New Race,is trying to find Arnie O' Connor,who he thinks holds the secret to happiness.

My opinion:I’ve been putting this novel for about 6 months,and finally got around to it. It was alright. What really surprised me is that Randal Six’s story was much better than it was in Prodigal Son. And Victor was cool as always. The beginning of the book was very slow-paced. It was like a huge recap of Prodigal Son,but around page 100 something it picked up. The book seemed more action oriented,than the first book,which tried to set the stage for the series. overall the first book was better,but not by much.


----------



## halfhearted (Aug 28, 2010)

_West of Eden_ by Harry Harrison

Inventive and authentic, this alternate history novel managed to be everything from entertaining to thought-provoking without ever feeling less than genuine. If nothing else, I was impressed by how natural his world-building was in that I rarely felt the press of the exposition despite how much was necessary; there was a nice balance between researched material and personal creativity. The characters and their cultures were engaging. And, I'm real pleased that this is apparently the first book in full trilogy.


----------



## Yakushi Kabuto (Aug 29, 2010)

Dropping by with a slew of more books. I'm pretty darn sure I'm just making this place a list of things I've finished so that years down the line I don't forget.

A Dog's Purpose by W. Bruce Cameron. One of those books I find myself thinking about after I've finished reading it. Little parts that make me smile. The story of a dog who reincarnates over and over, each time unsure of why he exists. I figured out the purpose about halfway through the novel but that didn't take away from the story. A little bit of perfection, the way bits of his past affect his current lives. I love the tone, the bafflement and love when it comes to people. This trend of books being told from a dog's pov pleases me. :3

Skullduggery Pleasent by Derek Landy - Not as good as I would have hoped given it had a type of protagonist which appeals to me. I imagine this is because it is a book aimed at preteens so it all felt very simple. It is just that the synopsis was something I've been eyeing for awhile.

One Good Dog by Susan Wilson. Another book from the perspective of a dog. This one combining things from the point of view of the owner as well. Out of the ones I've read so far I probably enjoyed this dog's tone of voice the best. There's that kind of streets smart thing going on with it. And I even managed to find myself interested in his human's progression as well. 

Brains: A Zombie Memoir by Robin Becker. Intelligent zombies with humor, I couldn't resist picking this one up. I've often wondered what it would be like to be a thinking monster. There's a lot of pop culture stuff going on that even someone living under a rock like me got and found to be entertaining. It is one of those stories where you start rooting for the monsters. Partially because they are sympathetic, but also because all the living people you meet who aren't turned are asses.


----------



## Butcher (Aug 29, 2010)

_Something From the Nightside_ by Simon R. Green

Has to be one of the best books I have ever read.


----------



## halfhearted (Aug 29, 2010)

_The Court of the Air_ by Stephen Hunt

Muddled and bowed with the weight of its own complexity. Reading this novel reminded me of watching _Ergo Proxy_, a story filled with so many genre-related gimmicks and ideas that the narrative, characters and themes are lost within them. If the content of this book had been spread over the course of trilogy or longer series, then there might have been enough time to effectively use all of the possibilities it tried to smash inside. Or, if the author had the talent and experience to write up a clear and integrated world.

The worst part was actually how much I wanted to love the world as it brought to mind places like Oz and characters like Oliver Twist, the steammen were a wonderful idea, Molly Templar showed so much promise, and I dig fantasy frameworks that skew towards mechanics. But then, the novel proceeded to belabor those connections and ideas while abusing countless common sayings and symbols in poor attempts at parallelism. 

I bought both this novel and Hunt's _Kingdom of the Waves_ at the same time. So, here's hoping that this next title contains more substance.


----------



## Tsukiyo (Aug 29, 2010)

For a school book i finished _Dont Know Much About Mythology_

I didnt like it at all. Probably because he didnt tell stories of the myths but his own opinions of them which i could of cared less for.


----------



## NarutoXHinata (Aug 30, 2010)

just finished a few books from The Darkover series universe. i have to admit Marion Zimmer Bradley is an interesting writer, up there with the best.


----------



## cheshire cat (Aug 31, 2010)

*"Pinocchio"* by Carlo Collodi
A humble toymaker named Geppetto carves a puppet which he names Pinocchio. Just as Geppetto adds to the finishing touches, however, Pinocchio springs to life and flees the cottage in search of adventure--only to discover that what he wants most of all is right back at home.

I saw that the story was way different than the disney movie. Either way it brought back a lot of memories because I love/d Pinocchio.


----------



## αshɘs (Sep 1, 2010)

_Catch-22_ by Joseph Heller - Really liked this one. The characters, dialogues, the style the story's been told. Especially how some bits were collected bit by bit, like the situation with Snowden. And the way it's get dark in the last chapters.

_
The Postman Always Rings Twice_ by James Cain - Was a good read. The ending is really ironic. 

_The Catcher in the Rye_ by J.D. Salinger - Yeah, I know I'm probably 10 years late with this. Our teacher always advised to read this, but that time I wasn't that fond of these "advices".


----------



## Mojo (Sep 1, 2010)

Blood Canticle by Anne Rice


----------



## krome (Sep 3, 2010)

The Maltese Falcon by Dashiell Hammet


----------



## Table (Sep 4, 2010)

Just finished Lulu in Marrakech and The Lost Art of Keeping Secrets.


----------



## Mist Beauty (Sep 4, 2010)

The Grapes of Wrath by Jonathan Steinbeck. The vignette style part of it was exceptional, and I could really feel like a part of the era. The biblical references probably flew over my head (as usual).


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Sep 4, 2010)

Desperation by Stephen King. It was awesome.


----------



## LaJon (Sep 5, 2010)

_Small Gods_ by Terry Pratchett
_Moving Pictures_ by Terry Pratchett
_Patton, Montgomery, Rommel: Masters of War_ by Terry Brighton


----------



## αshɘs (Sep 5, 2010)

_The Cry of the Owl_ by Patricia Highsmith. It started out good, the author took a route I haven't thought and which I thought was good, but after a while it started to get flat. Overall was a decent read though.


_Animal Farm_ by George Orwell. Saw the film (the 1954 version) when I was in elementary if I remember correctly and I really liked it. After reading the book there are parts I like in the book better and parts I like in the film better though my memory of the film is very cloudy. For example the ending is better in the book while the executions were better in the film. Very good read. 
From him I only read this and _1984_. If I had to choose which one I liked more, I would pick the latter.


----------



## Sassy (Sep 5, 2010)

Recently finished -

Vampire Academy 5th book Spirit Bound


----------



## Le Pirate (Sep 6, 2010)

The Mango Season By Amulya Malladi.

I'm usually a fantasy/sci-fi reader, so I was shocked when I found I couldn't put this book down. The author really captured the emotions of her character Parvati, and mixed the seriousness of breaking a 'sacred' law with humorous moments. The ending was by far the best, despite the cliff hanger.


----------



## Rikuto (Sep 6, 2010)

I recently finished 'Dragon Haven' by Robin Hobb.

Excellent book, as always, from Hobb.


----------



## halfhearted (Sep 6, 2010)

_Shadowrise_ by Tad Williams

I continue to feel very little attachment to the characters in this series; all of the development reads stock with large doses of ham-handed values-pushing. This makes it so even though I do agree with the ethical standards Williams levels against bigotry, the execution makes it difficult and/or unpleasant to read, at times. The work itself felt rushed due to the shortened spans between scene changes and slipshod storytelling. In some ways, it seemed as though the novel should have been much longer and more fleshed out but was necessarily cut for time and filled with repetitive material to replace the removed development, which would have taken up too much space. Added to this unfortunate set of circumstances, exposition is laid out constantly and without much, if any subtlety.

With that said, it's not really all that poorly written, particularly if I put aside my lack of attachment to the characters and conflict as being partially due to personal whim rather than because their creation is too bad for me to feel anything. But, I also can't say that I find it well-written excepting a moment here or there. Examples of said moments would be mostly related to the conversations between the Autarch and King Olin, as well as the simple fact of how untrustworthy characters can be in interesting ways. 

Of course, I will still be reading the concluding novels to the series, but my estimation of Williams' work as a whole continues to decrease.


----------



## Raiden (Sep 7, 2010)

I finished "Private," "Worst Case," and the "Doomsday Key" a week ago, not in that order. I must say that the Doomsday Key kept me guessing the most. "Worst Case" was alright, but a little bit depressing because to some extent, I could relate/empathize with the views of the sociopath turned antagonist. Angry at society, he had become bitter. I laughed at the end though; Patterson described my mother's workplace precisely as it is, which freaked both of us out. 

"Private" was entertaining from beginning to end; I loved the energy that the main character, Jack, always held.

Taking a little break from the writing of James Patterson. Reading about the high life, an element in all of his work, is getting a bit annoying.


----------



## NipponHoshi (Sep 7, 2010)

Monster by Jonathan Kellerman
Genre: Pg-13 - R
A mutilated body of a wannabe actor is found in the trunk of a car parked near an industrial area. Weeks later, another body appears in similar conditions at another location. This time it's a female psychology doctor working in a state facility for psychotic criminals. One similarity of the mutilations was obvious. The eyes were targeted. The case goes to LAPD detective Milo Sturgis, assisted by Dr. Alex Delaware, an old friend and psychological consultant.
The two find out that the eye mutilation was infamously performed in the case of a family mass murder some years ago, and the culprit is now in the same facility where the female doctor worked. The media had described him simply as a 'monster' following his arrest. Facing him, Milo and Alex find the 'monster' in a deteriorated condition locked within a highly secured cell. To add to the drama, the detectives get a tip-off that the killer, who hardly speaks, had said something that implied the doctor's mutilated eyes.


----------



## αshɘs (Sep 9, 2010)

_Lord of the Flies_ by William Golding - Overall a good read. The parts I iked the most have to be the pighead on the stick scene, Simon's death and the last two chapters.
Also, lol at the ending.... "I thought with most of you being English....actually all of you are English,right?.....I expected more from you....I mean..."


----------



## halfhearted (Sep 11, 2010)

_Fortune's Fool_ by Mercedes Lackey (Below average)
_The Fiftieth Law_ by Robert Greene and 50 Cent (Average)
_The Graveyard Book_ by Neil Gaiman (Good)
_Sabriel _by Garth Nix (Better)
_The No.1 Ladies' Detective Agency _by Alexander McCall Smith (Best)


----------



## AlexaStar (Sep 11, 2010)

Most recently, I have finished _Crime and Punishment_ by Fyodor Dostoevsky, _Invisible Man_ by Ralph Ellison, and _Hardball: How Politics Is Played - Told By One Who Knows the Game_ by Christopher Mattews. And yes, all of them I had to read for school. Over summer vacation. It was a joyous time.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Sep 13, 2010)

I just polished off Anansi Boys by Neil Gaiman. Really liked it, though not sure if it was better than American Gods.


----------



## Bushin (Sep 13, 2010)

*The Orc King - R.A. Salvatore*

Continuing with the series. Only have 2 more to go then I am done with everything from this awesome author. I really enjoyed it. Onto the Pirate King now...


----------



## Kingyo Hanabi (Sep 13, 2010)

Artemis Fowl and The Time Paradox

Was a good read.


----------



## Mara (Sep 13, 2010)

*Never Let Me Go by Kazuo Ishiguro*. I found it had a slow-moving suspense, which made it quite chilling compared to it's ironic innocence. Really well-written, and very tragic


----------



## Mojo (Sep 16, 2010)

Fallen by Lauren Kate - I was a cute story.


----------



## Sillay (Sep 16, 2010)

_Sold_ by Patricia McCormick.



			
				Mist Beauty said:
			
		

> The Grapes of Wrath by Jonathan Steinbeck. The vignette style part of it was exceptional, and I could really feel like a part of the era. The biblical references probably flew over my head (as usual).



Have you ever read _The Red Pony_? I'm not too big a fan of it, but considering you like the author, it may be something you'd want to try.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Sep 17, 2010)

Ada or Ardor: A Family Chronicle by Vladimir Nabokov


----------



## Mist Beauty (Sep 19, 2010)

I might look into it.

I read _Anarchy, State and Utopia_ by Robert Nozick again last night.


----------



## cheshire cat (Sep 19, 2010)

Sillay said:


> _Sold_ by Patricia McCormick.
> 
> 
> 
> Have you ever read _The Red Pony_? I'm not too big a fan of it, but considering you like the author, it may be something you'd want to try.



*OMG OMG OMG OMG

I READ THAT BOOK*

ITS SO SAD YEAH? I read that book a year ago. And it made me disgusted that a girl so younger than myself would be sold twice by her family and go into child prostitution. I was so glad she got out in the end.


----------



## cheshire cat (Sep 19, 2010)

_*"Georgia's Kitchen" by Jenny Nelson*_

My thoughts: This was a light, entertaining and very charming story. right from the beginning I was pulled in - how would the cool potatoes Georgia recover from a day that completely threw her for a loop - losing her job and her fiance within hours of each other. 
what I really liked about this book is that this isn't the typical happily-ever-after story where girl loses love, girl finds love and gets all her dreams handed to her. yes, Georgia does find a hot guy who's interested in her in Italy and he does try to give her everything she wants, but Georgia realizes, thanks to her mentor, that she has a lot already and just needs to focus on that. 

rather than taking the easy way out to get what she wants, Georgia works hard and while there are a few bumps in the road, she is happy with the end result. Jenny Nelson does a fabulous job capturing the details and creating a vivid setting. I felt as if I was alongside Georgia in Tuscany and in New York and the food - I wish I could have tasted all the meals Georgia created - they all sound so tasty potatoes DDD:​


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Sep 19, 2010)

A Memoir of the Atomic Bombing by Goichi Sashida, translated by Aya Kawato


----------



## NarutoXHinata (Sep 20, 2010)

*Path of the Warrior* a Warhammer 40K novel by Gav Thorpe


----------



## Erza (Sep 20, 2010)

His Dark materials by Philip Pullman.
So utterly boring, I won't bother picking up the second in the series.


----------



## Eki (Sep 21, 2010)

Just finished readind All That Lives Must Die by Eric Nylund. The writer who also wrote three of the Halo books, Ghosts of Onyx, The Fall of Reach, and First Strike. 


Though if your the one who fancys Gods and fallen angels, then i would recommend this series. Kind of like Harry Potter but yet more for older people and with a mix of gods


----------



## Sillay (Sep 21, 2010)

Confetti said:


> *OMG OMG OMG OMG
> 
> I READ THAT BOOK*
> 
> ITS SO SAD YEAH? I read that book a year ago. And it made me disgusted that a girl so younger than myself would be sold twice by her family and go into child prostitution. I was so glad she got out in the end.



The part that touched me the most was when she realized her shawl was just an ordinary shawl and not something that would bring her back home - in a figurative sense of course. That revelation must've hit her hard.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Sep 22, 2010)

Finished:

_Ex-Heroes_ by some guy. I forgot his name. It was alright, but not too well written. It also had a few typos in it. 

Zombies and Super heroes.


_Overqualified by_ Joey Comeau

This was a funny book in some parts. Really funny. In other parts it wasn't as funny, but it was still rather witty. It was very, very short, but it managed to tell a story in a unique way. 



Yeah, I'm actually reading books.


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Sep 22, 2010)

Reading _The Dead Zone_ by Stephen King.


----------



## Nightwish (Sep 23, 2010)

The Absolutely True Diary of a Part-Time Indian.


----------



## halfhearted (Sep 25, 2010)

_The Yiddish Policeman's Union_ by Michael Chabon_
Bullet_ by Laurell K. Hamilton
_Deerskin_ by Robin McKinley
_Arrows of the Queen_ by Mercedes Lackey (reread)


----------



## Dattebayo-chan (Sep 26, 2010)

New Moon, by Stephenie Meyer.

I liked Twilight better. This one was a bit childish and naive in some places. It wasn't all that bad though. I don't regret reading it.


----------



## NarutoXHinata (Sep 28, 2010)

The Ragged Man  by Lloyd Tom a novel from Twilight Reign saga. A series i recommend for The Wheel of Time by Robert Jordan, The Sword of Truth  by Terry Goodkind and The Kingkiller Chronicle by Patrick Rothfuss.


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Oct 1, 2010)

The Last Coyote by Micheal Connelly. My 10th favorite book. It was just freaking awesome.


----------



## Lender (Oct 1, 2010)

CrazyMoronX said:


> _Overqualified by_ Joey Comeau
> 
> This was a funny book in some parts. Really funny. In other parts it wasn't as funny, but it was still rather witty. It was very, very short, but it managed to tell a story in a unique way.



I really want to read that one. I've read a few of his "applications" and most of them are quite witty. The last book I finished recently was The Crying of Lot 49 by Thomas Pynchon. It was a crazy read, to say the least.


----------



## uchihasurvivor (Oct 2, 2010)

The Bourne Identity By Robert Ludlum. 

Good read, I didn't expect it would be that different from the movie.


----------



## Nihao (Oct 2, 2010)

_City of Bones_ by Michael Connelly
I really do enjoy these Detective Novels a lot.


----------



## Butcher (Oct 2, 2010)

_Trunk Music_ by Michael Connelly. It was really good,probably my 14-15 favorite book of all time.

I'm blasting my way through these Bosch novels.


----------



## DominusDeus (Oct 3, 2010)

DominusDeus said:


> Continuing:
> 
> 080     Academ's Fury by Jim Butcher
> 081     Cursor's Fury by Jim Butcher
> ...



And on we go:

086     Princeps' Fury by Jim Butcher
087     First Lord's Fury by Jim Butcher
088     Contact by Carl Sagan
089     The Wheel Of Time, Book 01: The Eye Of The World by Robert Jordan
090     Pastwatch: The Redemption Of Christopher Columbus by Orson Scott Card
091     The Wheel Of Time, Book 02: The Great Hunt by Robert Jordan
092     The Wheel Of Time, Book 03: The Dragon Reborn by Robert Jordan
093     The Wheel Of Time, Book 04: The Shadow Rising by Robert Jordan
094     The Wheel Of Time, Book 05: The Fires of Heaven by Robert Jordan (current book)


Really digging the Wheel of Time series. Only complaint is that it's a bit slow at points, and lack of maps of other areas besides the mainland. I want to see the Aiel Waste, Shara and where the Seanchan come from.


----------



## halfhearted (Oct 4, 2010)

_Carter Beats the Devil_ by Glen David Gold

Probably one of the best books I've read this year. If others have been more skillfully written, _Carter_ was more enjoyable without sacrificing substance.

Reading through the book was like watching a great magician enact a story-driven stage show to the delight of the audience with all of the sleights of hand and bits of truth masking illusions,lending them validity while retaining all of the magic and wonder. I was impressed by how so much study obviously went into aspects of the novel (i.e. technical description of tricks) without the work ever making me feel out of my depth while also not making me feel patronized with excessive simplicity and unsubtle exposition. 

The characters were vibrant and engaging. The dialogue was filled with a balance between cleverness and realistic homely conversation. The descriptions were skillful as was the storytelling, in particular the aforementioned integration with the setting as it related to the method of storytelling. The concepts which are brought up are also interesting, especially those times where Gold managed to simultaneously portray ideas about the world which were both cynical and naive. Intentionally such and for good reason, considering the impossibility of concrete answers. 

All of this makes me real nervous about picking up the less well-received _Sunnyside_. I am a long, long, long time Chaplin fan; three of his films even appear in my top 25 favorites, and I've read way too many books on him, for him, by him. It makes me critical. And yet, _Carter_ makes it so I very much want to read more and enjoy more of a Glen David Gold's work.


----------



## Butcher (Oct 9, 2010)

_Dead Beat_ by Jim Butcher

I have never seen something as bad ass as this,though it is not better than _Grave Peril_.


----------



## JellyButter (Oct 14, 2010)

Impulse - Ellen Hopkins

People worship her books..i dont know why. I mean, it wasnt bad at all. But it definitely wasnt the best.


----------



## Butcher (Oct 14, 2010)

_Angels Flight_ by Micheal Connelly, which was alright,and _Proven Guilty_ by Jim Butcher, which was pretty bad, so I skipped it.


----------



## halfhearted (Oct 14, 2010)

_Archangel_ by Sharon Shinn 

_Woman in the Dunes_ Abe Kobo


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Oct 15, 2010)

Little, Big by John Crowley


----------



## abcd (Oct 15, 2010)

by Chris Anderson


----------



## NarutoXHinata (Oct 15, 2010)

Sixty-One Nails a novel from Courts of the Feyre Series by . This guy showing some promise can not wait for his next book.


----------



## Elphaba (Oct 15, 2010)

_I Am Number Four_ by Pittacus Lore.

I am not usually a fan of this particular writing style, but in this case I did not mind and happily plowed through the book in under a week. Absolutely a fun read, and even made me shed a few tears at the end. I look forward to the sequel/s.


----------



## Kyuubi Whisker (Oct 16, 2010)

For class: _Kobe Bryant: the Game of his Life_


----------



## SatoshiHyuga (Oct 16, 2010)

The Red Pyramid by Rick Riordan. I love all of his work.


----------



## Dattebayo-chan (Oct 16, 2010)

_Breaking Dawn _by Stephenie Meyer

I was anxious before reading the book. I had read plot summaries, because I love spoilers, but I was skeptic about what I read. However, after reading the book, it was okay. I didn't love it, but it could have ended up being worse.

Anyway, at least I read all four books now, so I finally know what all the fuss about. LOL


----------



## αshɘs (Oct 18, 2010)

_Via Mala_ by John Knittel

No the best novel I've read, but it was okay for the early parts.


----------



## halfhearted (Oct 18, 2010)

_Arrow's Fall_ by Mercedes Lackey

After finishing and being underwhelmed by her most recent Valdemar novel, _Foundation_, I had the sudden urge to reread her works as a whole; I wanted to rediscover the stories and character which had prompted me to fall for her novels when I was in late elementary/early middle school. So, I began in the order of date published, reaching the end of the first trilogy in good time. 

The flaws were much more evident than I remembered, particularly as I didn't remember them at all, masked as they were by the childhood wonder. The quality of storytelling definitely increased from novel to novel, but this would never be a trilogy to excite a lover of quality speculative or medieval fiction. It lacked the literary skill, the ingenuity and the obsessive attention detail that could sustain said lover's interest.

And yet, the simplistic voice combined with the fast-paced descriptive writing which could easily lay out everything from political machinations to mental breakdowns was nice, and I had a lot of appreciation for the pragmatic manner in which the sexual and the violent were dealt with. Even when a romantic viewpoint was being made, the story never became all that melodramatic. With that in mind, I can see why I loved the work so much as a wee bit of a thing and how it might have influenced my attitude. 

And for all their occasional lack in dynamism, I still found myself falling deeply in love with the characters. Reading about them once more was like cuddling up under an extremely comfortable, old, faded blanket on a bitterly cold night. It was easier to feel for them, in part because I felt as though I knew them in ways that I did not know others in new series by better authors. Some I felt more for than I ever had as my own growth and development turned my attention to personalities I hadn't thought on before. In particular, I went from being somewhat fond of Alberich to his being one of my favorites throughout the Valdemar series as a whole. 

In short, I'm glad I started this little trip down memory lane, and I'm actually a bit excited to reread the next trilogy.


----------



## Twilight's Edge (Oct 19, 2010)

"They cage the animals at night" by Jennings Michael Burch.


----------



## Rioden (Oct 20, 2010)

I finished Inside the Neolithic Mind for school if that counts. It was a decently interesting read even though it was mandated. Basically it discussed the origins of religion through tripping out essentially. Then using evidence from Neolithic sites to back up their claim.

As for personal reading. I finished Stranger in a Strangeland most recently. Was a pretty damn good read, never had a sci-fi book leave me with so much to think about. (Well, technically I have, but for whatever reason people don't count Brave New World as a sci-fi)


----------



## Petenshi (Oct 20, 2010)

Rioden said:


> I finished Inside the Neolithic Mind for school if that counts. It was a decently interesting read even though it was mandated. Basically it discussed the origins of religion through tripping out essentially. Then using evidence from Neolithic sites to back up their claim.
> 
> As for personal reading. I finished Stranger in a Strangeland most recently. Was a pretty damn good read, never had a sci-fi book leave me with so much to think about. (Well, technically I have, but for whatever reason people don't count Brave New World as a sci-fi)



SIASL is a terrible book. I read a couple and pages, which is the definitive way for critics to judge a book and it left me wanting .


----------



## Elphaba (Oct 22, 2010)

_The Hunger Games_ by Suzanne Collins.

There was a lot of hype for this book, which always seems to be a bad omen for me. However, I can honestly say this is the first time my already-high expectations have been greatly exceeded. I have a new favorite series. The humor is delightfully dry, the concept/story is unique, and I am able to successfully marry both my love for battles and bloodshed with my love for hopeless romance (the latter of which is done in a very interesting and often-frustrating way). I couldn't put this book down in the few days it took me to read, and am absolutely itching to get my hands on the sequel.


----------



## Kei (Oct 22, 2010)

The Picture of Dorian Gray by Oscar Wilde

I usually don't like classic, but this was wonderful, I loved the character, plot and everything. Oscar Wilde captured my heart and even if this book was written a long time ago, I still feel like I can relate to the main character and the supporting cast. Its a wonderful book and a must read.


----------



## NarutoXHinata (Oct 24, 2010)

by Gav Thorpe


----------



## Nihao (Oct 24, 2010)

_The Tin Collectors_ - by Stephen J. Cannell  (such a shame he passed away recently)


----------



## halfhearted (Oct 24, 2010)

_The Book of Illusions _by Paul Auster

Something about Auster's storytelling reminded me of Haruki Murakami. The plot was thought-provoking with romantic overtones and complex thematics, intricately plotted and character-driven through educated and/or cultured protagonists who can turn a phrase well while readers witness their introspective exploration to the music of Brahms or the balletic dance of a silent film. And, there was just something different, some manner of approach to the narrative that felt new; like the author was walking down a less than well-trod path of yarn-spinning. 

Needless to say, the book was enjoyable. 

Where Auster most falters for me in comparison to Murakami is in the humanity of his characters. They were most definitely well-constructed and realistic, but it was difficult for me to immerse myself in the story to an extent where I saw them as more than just vehicles for the narrative and themes. Murakami always manages to create people, real people, even as he weaves together his complex ideas and stories. That was my biggest issue with the novel. Not to say that Auster's writing should be judged comparatively; it's just one of the easiest ways to explain as so many around here have taken a turn at Murakami, if not Auster.


----------



## Desert Butterfly (Oct 25, 2010)

Re-read Poe's _Tales of mystery and terror_.


----------



## LifeMaker (Oct 25, 2010)

_ The Last watch _ by someone russian whose name i can't remember. that and the preceeding trilogy were surprisingly good, i quite enjoyed them


----------



## Dace (Oct 25, 2010)

I've just finished Chuck Palahniuk's _Fight Club_, to compare with the film in an essay. And as for leisure I've just finished Poppy Z. Brite's _Lost Souls_, which is a must for those who want to look into vampirism *beyond* Twilight.


----------



## Kahvehane (Oct 26, 2010)

Keiichi Song said:


> The Picture of Dorian Gray by Oscar Wilde
> 
> I usually don't like classic, but this was wonderful, I loved the character, plot and everything. Oscar Wilde captured my heart and even if this book was written a long time ago, I still feel like I can relate to the main character and the supporting cast. Its a wonderful book and a must read.



I love that book!  Oscar Wilde is a sensuous writer...nay, he transcends that... indeed, he is the author of some of the most mellifluous works in English literature. He pays close attention to the small details that other writers might regard as trivial and insignificant, capturing even the most fleeting moments with descriptions so liberal and vivid that every page preserves a palpably succulent atmosphere that characterizes all his literary inventions. 

I just finished _The Sun Also Rises_ by Ernest Hemingway last night. On the whole it is a marvelous book; a true Hemingway classic. I recommend it to everyone; it will truly enrich your mind. The best parts of the book are the bullfighting descriptions. I would post a couple of good paragraphs to try and get people interested, but I don't know if the mods would rape me for it or not, so I'll pass...


----------



## JustPimpin (Oct 26, 2010)

Harry Potter and the Chamber of Secrets. The HP books are just so well written.


----------



## dream (Oct 26, 2010)

Just finished Changes by Jim Butcher for the fifth time.  Amazing book.


----------



## Kyuubi Whisker (Oct 27, 2010)

_Travels with Charley_ by John Steinbeck.

I didn't know he wrote non-fiction books.

And no, the dog doesn't die at the end.


----------



## Yakushi Kabuto (Oct 27, 2010)

Another group of books read during miscellaneous parts of the day. :3

_Carpe Demon _by Julie Kenner
One of those books I'd catalogue under quick fun read. Nothing terribly deep but it was still interesting. I liked the tone of voice of the lead character. And I was drawn in by the description by Charlaine Harris (since I did like a bit of the Dead series) about it being like if Buffy grew up. I felt it all got wrapped up too quickly but I'm willing to dive into more.

_Mr. Monster _by Dan Wells
The sequel to I am Not a Serial Killer, which I enjoyed for the lead character. A boy labled as one with sociopathic tendencies. There were parts were I felt like I could really understand where he is coming from. And the thrill of watching the chase again. Sometimes I read it and I get that thrill of horror but at the same time I want to know more of what will happen. I was very satisfied by how it all went down. I hope there's going to be more to his story in a following book.
_
Kill the Dead _by Richard Kadrey
Another sequel, this time to Sandman Slim. The tone of voice is still great and I found myself drawn to Lucifer. The mark of good writing being one in which I have an interest for the possible baddie, eh?  Had a lot of action packed into it along with snappy dialogue. Plus it manages to put in some shiny new information and sets up for something continually interesting in the future. 
*Spoiler*: __ 



I do vaguely found it annoying that it concluded with Stark back at how he was but ah well, I'm not too disappointed.


----------



## ღMomoღ (Oct 29, 2010)

percy jackson series
was funny and good


----------



## edson1314 (Oct 29, 2010)

Sixty-One Nails a novel from Courts of the Feyre Series by Mike Shevdon


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Oct 29, 2010)

Autobiography by John Stuart Mill


----------



## Elphaba (Oct 29, 2010)

_Catching Fire_ by Suzanne Collins.

Excellent sequel, with a nice blend of (actually enjoyable) politics in the beginning and a whirlwind bloodbath at the end that sets up nicely for the final book. Of course, I absolutely _adore_ Peeta, so the cliffhanger ending is excrutiating, but well done nonetheless. 
Writing style is, as always, among my favorites. Dry humor, snarky dialogue, and lots of character. I'm finding myself laughing out loud virtually by the page. Can't wait for the next book, though, being the last, it will be bittersweet.


----------



## JustPimpin (Oct 30, 2010)

Harry Potter and the Chamber of Secrets


----------



## NeoKurama (Oct 30, 2010)

Just finished "The Bully" by Paul Langan.


----------



## Vault (Oct 31, 2010)

Just finished Roses are red and Violets are blue both by James Patterson.


----------



## reversal (Oct 31, 2010)

"Have a Little Faith" by Mitchell Albom. 
It's a keeper, if you liked reading about Mitch Albom's earlier works I suggest that you read this one. 

--From Wikipedia: Have a Little Faith is a 2009 non-fiction book by Mitch Albom, author of previous works that include Tuesdays with Morrie and The Five People You Meet in Heaven. It is based on two separate sets of conversations that took place between the author and members of the clergy: a rabbi in a relatively affluent section of New Jersey, and a Protestant minister in a very poor section of Detroit, Michigan.

:33


----------



## Usagi (Nov 3, 2010)

Stop in the Name of the Pants! and Are These My Basoomas I See Before Me?, both by Louise Renninson. Super easy reads, but they always give me a laugh.

Picking up Deathly Hallows again.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Nov 4, 2010)

Howl's Moving Castle by Diana Wynne Jones


----------



## wintervalley (Nov 5, 2010)

Lolita by Vladmir Nabokov (my new favorite book :33) and For One More Day by Mitch Albom.


----------



## Emperor Joker (Nov 5, 2010)

Dust of Dreams (Malazan Book 9) by Steven Erikson


----------



## JustPimpin (Nov 6, 2010)

I finished Harry Potter and the Prisoner of Azkaban the other day. Good book.


----------



## NeoKurama (Nov 6, 2010)

Maniac Mcgee by Jerry Spinilli.


----------



## ThursdayNext (Nov 6, 2010)

A Fine Balance -- Rohinton Mistry.


----------



## NeoKurama (Nov 6, 2010)

Secrets in the Shadows: Paul Langan.


----------



## The Pink Ninja (Nov 6, 2010)

The Inverted World by Christopher Priest

8/10


----------



## Evil Ghost Ninja (Nov 6, 2010)

Wizard and Glass by Stephen King


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Nov 8, 2010)

All seven Harry Potters in the last few weeks...starting up on "Thank You For Smoking" when I've rested some.


----------



## Emperor Joker (Nov 9, 2010)

Night of Knives by Ian C. Esslemont


----------



## Netorie (Nov 9, 2010)

_The Lost Symbol_ by Dan Brown


----------



## Dace (Nov 9, 2010)

Max Brooks _World War Z_, I bought it nearer Halloween, looked and sounded pretty trashy, but it was fantastic!!! Anyone into zombie-stories, it's a must!


----------



## Kei (Nov 9, 2010)

The Important of being Earnest by Oscar Wilde

pek


----------



## Dace (Nov 9, 2010)

Keiichi Song said:


> The Important of being Earnest by Oscar Wilde
> 
> pek



Ahhh, now that's a *real* joy to read. I think I may just rumage around again for that one


----------



## Mist Beauty (Nov 9, 2010)

Just finished Moby Dick


----------



## halfhearted (Nov 9, 2010)

_Before They Are Hanged (__The First Law: Book Two) _by Joe Abercrombie


----------



## DominusDeus (Nov 12, 2010)

DominusDeus said:


> And on we go:
> 
> 086     Princeps' Fury by Jim Butcher
> 087     First Lord's Fury by Jim Butcher
> ...



And I've broken 100 books in a year. Wheee.

095     The Wheel Of Time, Book 06: Lord of Chaos by Robert Jordan
096     The Zombie Survival Guide: Complete Protection From The Living Dead by Max Brooks
097     Repairman Jack, Book 14: Fatal Error by F. Paul Wilson
098     The Gray Man, Book 2: On Target by Mark Greaney
099     The Wheel Of Time, Book 07: A Crown of Swords by Robert Jordan
100     The Wheel Of Time, Book 08: The Path of Daggers by Robert Jordan
101     The Wheel Of Time, Book 09: Winter's Heart by Robert Jordan
102     The Wheel Of Time, Book 10: Crossroads of Twilight by Robert Jordan
103     The Wheel Of Time, Book 11: Knife of Dreams by Robert Jordan


I plan on finishing up the Wheel of Time series (or rather, catching up, since the last book isn't due out until 2012), then I'll read the latest Jack Reacher novel (Worth Dying For), then some Felix Castor. That should do me for 2010.

Then I have about 28 or so Orson Scott Card novels I've yet to read.


----------



## halfhearted (Nov 14, 2010)

_My Name is Red_ by Orhan Pamuk

A beautiful work of art and philosophy with a well-crafted and admirable political message for readers. There's a dialogue in the book where one purpose of a Master miniaturist is discussed and determined to be the crafting of images which encompass the ideal state of being for a particular object or figure. The ideal horse. The perfect tree. A true master should paint thousands upon thousands of horses, trees, any and all subjects, paint them so often that when he goes blind from his work, he can paint the ideal without needing his sight to aid him. This same attention to quality and detail imbues every facet of Pamuk's work.

With that in mind, it was extremely dense, particularly since I found myself looking to supplemental references from time to time.


----------



## NeoKurama (Nov 14, 2010)

Along for the ride by Sarah Dessen.


----------



## Vault (Nov 15, 2010)

The Big Bad Wolf by James Patterson 

Not as good as i would have liked it to be, doesnt match up to his previous works in the Cross catalogue ofcourse.


----------



## Vault (Nov 16, 2010)

And i have just finished London Bridges by James Patterson. 

Much better than the previous book, good way to end The Wolfsaga too. I enjoyed it immensely.


----------



## αshɘs (Nov 17, 2010)

_The Man in the High Castle_ by Philip K. Dick

The first book I read by him - it was about time I started reading works by him - and definitely not the last for a while since I have other books lined up.


----------



## Vault (Nov 17, 2010)

αshɘs said:


> _The Man in the High Castle_ by Philip K. Dick
> 
> The first book I read by him - it was about time I started reading works by him - and definitely not the last for a while since I have other books lined up.



How was the book  Its probably the only Phillip K Dick which has eluded me. Local Libraries seem to not have it  

I recommend you read Ubik and Do androids dream of electric sheep next by him


----------



## αshɘs (Nov 17, 2010)

A domestic publisher decided to reprint some of his works so it wasn't hard for me to get it

About the book: my first encounter with Dick was through the movie adaptations like Total Recall, Minority Report, Blade Runner etc so in that sense I was expecting an action-packed, thrilling book especially with the little synopsis on the book's back. 
...It didn't turn out to be like that, but I don't mind it a bit.
I found Dick's description of the alternative timeline and the way the various characters are living/trying to live their lives in it to be briliant. Plus the usage of the _I Ching_ was a nice touch.
This book certainly got me thinking while I was reading it. Definitely worth the read.


Since there was a "buy 2 and you'll get 1 for free" action going on at that time, I bought 3 books. Besides this I have _Dr.Bloodmoney_ and _Flow My Tears, the Policeman Said_. I started the latter today and so far it's awesome.


Ubik and Do androids... is also on my to-read list, but that time they weren't available. Going to check the bookstore a later time


----------



## Sassy (Nov 18, 2010)

Recently finished -

Salem's lot (again) from Stephen King


----------



## Butcher (Nov 19, 2010)

_Of Mice and Men_ by John Steinbeck

Greatest American literature of all time?God, get your ass out of the past and read some good modern day novels.

_Small Favor_ by Jim Butcher

Awesome book. Nicodemus is a awesome villain. Now, on to _Turn Coat_.


----------



## cheshire cat (Nov 19, 2010)

_*The Greengage Summer*_ - Rumer Godden



It is all about that strange transitional time from gawky adolescence to womanhood, taking place during a hot, indolent summer in France, and it whetted my appetite for coming-of-age stories. It reminds me of being by the seaside and staying up eavesdropping on the grown-ups. Godden's young protagonists are incredibly compelling and authentic. She breathes total life into teenagers.​


----------



## Nihao (Nov 20, 2010)

_The Poet_ - *Michael Connelly*

Probably one of my favourite books by this author.  Quite an unexpected twist at the end which makes it such a great mystery novel.


----------



## Butcher (Nov 20, 2010)

Nihao said:


> _The Poet_ - *Michael Connelly*
> 
> Probably one of my favourite books by this author.  Quite an unexpected twist at the end which makes it such a great mystery novel.


I didn't like the book. I was expecting something like the Bosch series but I was wrong.

Gladden was cool though.


----------



## NeoKurama (Nov 20, 2010)

"A Death in the Family" By: James Agee


----------



## Vault (Nov 20, 2010)

Mary, Mary by James Patterson

Very good book. Enjoyed it.


----------



## Dace (Nov 20, 2010)

^ I'm quite the fan of James Patterson too, that was a good one. You may wanna read some of Peter Robinson's D.I. Banks series. I've always found them really good to read too.

I just finished a book for uni by Alan Hollinghurst called _'The Swimming Pool Library'_, I'd heard harsh reviews about how openly homosexual the book was, given that it was published on the cusp of the Aids outbreak in America and Europe, but it's actually quite liberating. I was surprised at how easy it was to read.


----------



## Vault (Nov 20, 2010)

Yeah im a big fan too, i have been reading the Alex Cross series and i have to say its quite an amazing series. My least favourite book so far is Big bad wolf, i thought it wasnt as good as the other books and the villain (the wolf) just isnt as memorable as Gary or Kyle Craig. Kyle is just a fucking awesome villain it hurts


----------



## SatoshiHyuga (Nov 20, 2010)

House of Night Marked


----------



## Kei (Nov 20, 2010)

The Other Boleyn Girl- Philippa Gregory

Good, but not good enough


----------



## Nihao (Nov 21, 2010)

Butcher said:


> I didn't like the book. I was expecting something like the Bosch series but I was wrong.
> 
> Gladden was cool though.



I loved the Bosch Series a lot, but the problem was that some of the books were fairly predictable, which is why I liked "The Poet" so much.  There was no hint whatsoever as to how it would end.


----------



## Judecious (Nov 21, 2010)

Reread Half blood prince


----------



## Dace (Nov 21, 2010)

^ _The Half-Blood Prince_ wasn't my favourite, I preferred _The Prisoner of Azkaban_ or _The Goblet of Fire_, Harry just seemed a bit of a dick in the sixth book, his newly restored popularity *did* begin to seep into his personality, plus Hermione and Ron's relationship felt a little too disjointed


----------



## Butcher (Nov 21, 2010)

Nihao said:


> I loved the Bosch Series a lot, but the problem was that some of the books were fairly predictable, which is why I liked "The Poet" so much.  There was no hint whatsoever as to how it would end.


True, after _The Last Coyote_, it was getting fairly predictable.

However, I still love the series. I'm on 9th book.


----------



## Vault (Nov 21, 2010)

Cross by James Patterson. 

One of the best Cross series to date, quite disappointed there wasnt alot of Kyle Craig involved in this book other than the chilling letter he sent Alex.at the start.


----------



## FearTear (Nov 21, 2010)

Just today I finished "Ice Claw" by David Gilman. Far far better then the previous "Devil's Breath", I have only two complaints:


*Spoiler*: __ 



1: the protagonist Max Gordon was (wrongly) searched for murder in two or three States; at the end of the book it's implied that the boy's name was cleared, but without explainations about HOW (the true killer and her mandator died without confessing anything);
2: the ending seemed too rushed (seriously, poor Sayid was supposed to be FROZEN TO DEATH, and we are not allowed to live the moment when he wakes up after a week of coma? What a missing moment of heartwarming


----------



## Panos (Nov 21, 2010)

Albert Camus: The Stranger

Good. Very good.


----------



## αshɘs (Nov 21, 2010)

_Flow My Tears, the Policeman Said_ by Philip K. Dick 

Very good read.


----------



## CosplayWizard (Nov 21, 2010)

_No Mercy_ by Sherrilyn Kenyon


----------



## halfhearted (Nov 21, 2010)

_Extraordinary Popular Delusions and the Madness of Crowds_ by Charles MacKay
_Norwegian Wood_ by Haruki Murakami
_The Black Swan: The Impact of the Highly Improbable_ by Nassim Nicholas Taleb


----------



## Vault (Nov 22, 2010)

My local library recommendend Norwegian wood, is it good?


----------



## Tyrael (Nov 22, 2010)

Yeah, it's pretty brilliant.


----------



## Vault (Nov 22, 2010)

As soon as i finish the series im currently reading i will definitely pick it up.


----------



## alchemy1234 (Nov 22, 2010)

A Thousand Splendid Suns by Khaled Hosseini


----------



## DominusDeus (Nov 26, 2010)

DominusDeus said:


> 103     The Wheel Of Time, Book 11: Knife of Dreams by Robert Jordan


And a few more:

104     The Wheel Of Time, Book 12: The Gathering Storm by Robert Jordan
105     The Wheel Of Time, Book 13: Towers of Midnight by Robert Jordan
106     Jack Reacher, Book 15: Worth Dying For by Lee Child
107     The Host by Stephenie Meyer
108     Pathfinder by Orson Scott Card


Meyer redeemed herself with "The Host". Now for the wait for the final Wheel of Time book.


----------



## Vault (Nov 29, 2010)

Double Cross by James Patterson. 

Kyle Craig is all im going to say <333 probably my fav antagonist in any type of media. His just so fucking twisted and brilliant at the same time.


----------



## Dace (Nov 29, 2010)

I don't know what possessed me to even try something this hard, but Republic by Plato. I feel enlightened, sure, but since the book before this was a zombie one, I feel I need to be more consistent with my choices in literature


----------



## Vault (Nov 29, 2010)

You need to read series, but that has a way of back firing since you get too used to that author's style of writing. Reading a new author can be hand to get into.


----------



## halfhearted (Nov 29, 2010)

*Attack of the Theater People by Marc Acito*
Such a fast-paced and witty read made all the more clever due to Acito never once sounding like he was trying too hard nor sacrificing story, characters or themes in service to his hilarious verbiage. And, oh what hilarity there was! It was like watching a screwball comedy from the 30's set in the 80's to a mash-up soundtrack of Bruce Springsteen and Rodgers & Hammerstein 

*Magic's Promise by Mercedes Lackey*
On my nostalgic trip through the books of my past, I've found myself somewhat amazed by Lackey and her writing.  Which is to say, I'm amazed at how her work can be so very, very flawed. Inconsistent development, maudlin rhapsodizing, melodrama, cliched literary devices which she even overuses in-universe, terrible editing, ham-handed preaching to the point of warping realistic plots and dynamics to suit her politics. Not only are her books not-so-good but they are not-so-good in ways that really put me off in general. 

And yet....

Damn, if I don't get caught up. I don't particularly want to. I even feel a little manipulated. And, it probably has a lot to do with how I grew up with the works which is influencing my response to them now. But, for whatever reason and regardless of the problems, I'm still drawn to her characters and stories. Despite how the words telling the tales falter, there's just something about the tales themselves that never does.

In short, enjoyable read of a sometimes good but mostly mediocre book.


----------



## BrightlyGoob (Dec 1, 2010)

Just finished the whole Darkest Powers Trilogy.


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Dec 1, 2010)

Vault said:


> Double Cross by James Patterson.
> 
> Kyle Craig is all im going to say <333 probably my fav antagonist in any type of media. His just so fucking twisted and brilliant at the same time.


Kyle used to be my favorite villain of all time(He's second now,to Stephen King's masterpiece of a villain,Barlow). Kyle is very witty and he just kills for the lulz.

He's in the latest Cross book coming out.


----------



## Vault (Dec 1, 2010)

Lincoln Rhyme said:


> Kyle used to be my favorite villain of all time(He's second now,to Stephen King's masterpiece of a villain,Barlow). Kyle is very witty and he just kills for the lulz.
> 
> He's in the latest Cross book coming out.


Im yet to read Cross Fire, i really hope he doesnt get killed off. Speaking of Double Cross, the last pages of the novel were amazing. He really showed just how great he really is compared to the rest and how he can easily kill all of them at will.


----------



## krome (Dec 1, 2010)

World Without End by Ken Follett.


----------



## halfhearted (Dec 4, 2010)

*Alexander of Macedon, 356-323 B.C. by Peter Green*
A very well-researched, entertaining and informative biography with enough conjecture to make things interesting without making them laughable. The latter quality was supported less by the validity of the  possibilities themselves (some of which directly conflict with established biographical interpretation in awkward ways) and more by Green's  readiness to show what was, in fact, fact and what was more of a good possibility followed by heaping mounds and mounds of evidence behind the majority of said theoretical possibilities. The one thing I might have looked to improve on this score would have been his willingness to debate these ideas by bringing up opposing possibilities more often, using his evidence to show how his interpretation was the more worthy. Then again, too much of that would have definitely taken away from the flow of the work without adding significantly to the content for the layman (i.e. me). 

Anyways, I also liked Green's attention to context, even if I would have preferred a conclusion which tied the trials and tribulations of Alexander's life to the events which took place in the world following his death. And, there's mucho appreciation on my end for the way his Alexander's generalship was focused on. Although, the biographer (as so many seem to do) appeared to be wearing blinders while measuring certain feats against those which have taken place throughout human history. Still, a nice read (which made me glad I've read other biographies on his Greatness for comparison's sake and to give me a better perspective on the conversation of his life).

*The Spellmans Strike Again by Lisa Lutz*
So, I recently spoke with someone (a few someones, actually) about the television show _The Wire, _which I have yet to actually watch. It reminded me of how the series got itself a minor mention in the above book. That was basically all of the excuse I needed to scrounge the novel out of the stacks to find said reference (if you are interested in what it entailed: there was a comparison made between _The Wire_, _Dr. Who_, and _Get Smart_ as well as some amusing imitation). And then, well, I had no other option but to reread the book. Seriously undeniable compulsion.

Simply put, I love the Spellman series. I love Lisa Lutz. I root for these characters in ways that I rarely, if ever root for any character. And, for all of the comedic hi-jinks, it's not till the end that I realize how emotionally attached I've gotten to everyone and everything (except for Harkey). A brilliant reread that I couldn't put down, despite this being my third time through.


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Dec 5, 2010)

Vault said:


> Im yet to read Cross Fire, i really hope he doesnt get killed off. Speaking of Double Cross, the last pages of the novel were amazing. He really showed just how great he really is compared to the rest and how he can easily kill all of them at will.


Kyle has a cameo in one of the next Cross books. Although I'm not going to tell you which .


----------



## αshɘs (Dec 6, 2010)

_Dr. Bloodmoney_ by Philip K. Dick

Now I need to buy the next dose of books from him. Question, which books?


----------



## Vault (Dec 6, 2010)

Ubik, seriously buy Ubik, you wont regret it. Also The Father-Thing, basically its a collection of Dick's short stories, brilliant read. The dude was a genius.


----------



## αshɘs (Dec 6, 2010)

I don't know if Father-Thing is availabe, maybe in some libraries.

The new editions I mentioned earlier that I can buy are the followings:

-the ones I already have:
....Highcastle
Dr.Bloodmoney
Flow My Tears

-the others:
A Scanner Darkly
Radio Free Albemuth
The Divine Invasion
Ubik
Galactic Pot-Healer 
Do Androids...
Counter-Clock World
Eye In The Sky
Clans of the Alphane Moon
The Game-Players of Titan
Now Wait for Last Year
Martian Time-Slip
Time Out of Joint
The Collected Stories

-not printed at the moment:
Upon the Dull Earth
Valis
The Three Stigmata of Palmer Eldritch 

I already thought of getting Ubik, but since I like to get these in bulks there should be a couple more. Do Androids... also I guess.

What alse would you recommend from that list?


Of course if I keep this up I might get all in the end


----------



## Leraine (Dec 6, 2010)

*Sternstunden der Menschheit by Stefan Zweig
The Wind-up Bird Chronicle by Haruki Murakami*

Two of my favourite authors, even though I gotta admit that the erotica aspect of _Murakami_'s work isn't something I can digest in great quantities. I'll always need a different author after a _Murakami_, but can read _Zweig_'s work without break.


----------



## Emperor Joker (Dec 6, 2010)

Dracula by Bram Stoker


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Dec 7, 2010)

The Wonderful Wizard of Oz by L. Frank Baum


----------



## dream (Dec 7, 2010)

Just finished The Forever War by Joe Haldeman.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Dec 7, 2010)

David Copperfield by Charles Dickens


----------



## halfhearted (Dec 8, 2010)

_* The White Castle*_* by Orhan Pamuk*

An interesting book, one which causes the ol' synapses to fire repeatedly long after the final page has been turned. But, unfortunately, I wasn't as impressed with the novel as I was with the _My Name is Red__. _While it had the sort of cleverly presented psychological questioning that brought to mind Kafka and the sort of sociopolitical purging that hearkened back to Dostoevsky, the story itself often felt like little more than a vehicle for the author's ideas. 

This is to say that it was a heavier work, offering less than one might hope for in the way of pleasure reading. By pleasure, I don't necessarily mean pleasant feelings, so much as a storyline that easily generates reader interest for the sake of the plot itself. The lack would have been less of an issue, if the ideas Pamuk was bringing up were shockingly original and new. Or, if the choice in presentation added a similarly new dimension to the concepts themselves (with that said, it did tie in nicely with the philosophy even as it underlined the lack of a well-told story). But, since much of what he discusses involves familiar postmodern conversations and well-known cries for Eastern-Western harmony, the story was more of an issue.

Still, there was a little brilliance on most every page. And, I continue to appreciate the dreamlike quality that seems to characterize Pamuk's narrative flow. I just wouldn't necessarily term this an 'enjoyable' read by and large. 

*Magic's Price by Mercedes Lackey

* I felt empty as I read the final book in this trilogy. The overly sentimental naivete, the shallow, anachronistic world-building, the derivative cheese familiar romantic action and development. Apparently, consecutively reading so many Lackey novels has finally tapped me out. Neither nostalgia nor my own predilection for empathizing could get me connected to these characters I once enjoyed. 

The writing was too bad. I just couldn't care.

EDIT:

*The Fat Man: A Tale of North Pole Noir by Ken Harmon*

Both charming and incredibly entertaining. A simple idea that's dealt with well, drawing from Christmas-related pop culture and noir motifs as naturally as breathing. And, with all of its hard-boiled grit and quip-laden humor, the story was still heartwarming in the traditional spirit of Christmas. 

_*Ball of Fire: The Tumultuous Life and Comic Art of Lucille Ball *_*by Stefan Kanfer*

It read like a greatest hits collection released by a tabloid magazine, offering only secondary sources, sensationalized spins and poor examples of fact-checking. 

*The Year of Living Biblically: One Man's Humble Quest to follow the Bible as Literally as Possible* *by A.J. Jacobs*

Upon finishing the book, my thoughts on it are relatively unchanged.


----------



## Vault (Dec 10, 2010)

?sh?s said:


> I don't know if Father-Thing is availabe, maybe in some libraries.
> 
> The new editions I mentioned earlier that I can buy are the followings:
> 
> ...



Three Stigmata is good very interesting both as a sci fi and at a corporate point of view since it has elements of corporate espionage. I would recommend. Valis is a tough read, the only PKD book i couldn't finish. The book is complex. Upon the Dull Earth isnt as great as some of Dick's short stories but its worth checking. Fantastic ending in a twisted kinda way PKD's books always end.

Other reads from PKD i would recommend and i rate highly are  
The Golden man
Null-O
Tony and the Beetles
War Veteran
Last of the Masters
Strange Eden
Sales Pitch
Foster, you're Dead


----------



## αshɘs (Dec 10, 2010)

Thanks, I'll keep those in mind.

Btw which is your favorite work by him?

Also:



> ?sh?s



did you reply from a console?


----------



## Vault (Dec 10, 2010)

?sh?s said:


> Thanks, I'll keep those in mind.
> 
> Btw which is your favorite work by him?
> 
> ...



My favourite would have to be Ubik then Do Androids...

But its really close in terms of quality when it comes his work.

LOOL yeah i am  My mom took the laptop on holiday D:


----------



## Sands (Dec 11, 2010)

Catch 22, Joseph Heller

Great book, so sad that it took me so long to read since I've been really busy.


----------



## Citizen Bismarck (Dec 11, 2010)

Harry Potter parts 3, 4, 5, 6, 7.


----------



## kazuri (Dec 12, 2010)

Just finished dexter is delicious. Pretty good, no big twist ending though. Worth the read for sure.

Also..


*Spoiler*: __ 



No way deb wouldnt find out about brian, like rita wouldnt be takin pictures like crazy, especially with a new baby..


----------



## Kuya (Dec 12, 2010)

*Fablehaven: Book Four: Secrets of the Dragon Sanctuary*

A New York Times Bestselling series, and an easy enjoyable fantasy read. Very likable and addicting characters. Can't wait to finish up the series in Book Five.


----------



## NeoKurama (Dec 13, 2010)

"The Stranger" By:  Albert Camus


----------



## Mirrow (Dec 14, 2010)

Cujo - Stephen King, it was K.


----------



## halfhearted (Dec 14, 2010)

*The Reapers Are the Angels by Alden Bell
*
Despite an innate love of zombies, I've finally managed to tire of them with how the media has become oversaturated by their ilk and other more sparkly creatures. So, I was surprised by how much I enjoyed reading Bell's novel. The book wasn't all that amazing on the whole, devolving as it continued on. But, it was a nice, quality story. 

The writing was tight yet lush. The context of the novel as a post-apocalyptic road trip was thankfully different from other media with similar settings (i.e. _The Road_,  _The Book of Eli_, _Zombieland_, etc.) and helped along by the Southern Gothic tone. I was fond of how the work focused less on why and how things had become the way they were or how and why they were going to be changed by the protagonist's actions. Instead, the author let any understanding come to the reader with more subtlety as we lived with a main character who belonged to this world and who had neither the desire nor the means to even begin to change the way things were. With that in mind, the characterization definitely shone when all else may have made it difficult to suspend disbelief or may have become somewhat dull as the story continued on. 

And, Alden Bell (or, more accurately, Joshua Gaylord as Bell is a pseudonym) is a good writer. Not necessarily an incredible one nor one which will rock the literary world but good. There was something about the manner in which he spun his tale that enveloped and pulled one along without effort. As a result, I'll probably be picking up his debut _Hummingbirds_ sometime in the near future.

EDIT:

_*The Book of Lost Things*_* by* *John Connolly*

An interesting experience. It's been some time since I've been read to or read aloud to someone else, excluding elementary-level books with assorted nieces and nephews. But, when a friend and I both decided to read this book, we were inspired by the storytelling style to share the tale together by taking turns reading chapters to and with one another. While it definitely led to the pair of us spending a much greater period of time on a novel than we are accustomed, it was worth the hours spent. 

The novel itself was an entertaining read and felt like returning to my literary home. Many an author has tackled the child suffering emotional abandonment visiting a strange world idea before, and this would not be an example which should be seen as being on or near the level of Frank L. Baum or Lewis Carroll. But, it was a substantial tale while also being interesting with a quality that lent itself to being spoken aloud with characters that prompted one to create voices for them along with all of the familiar lessons and grim brutality that has always lain at the heart of true fairy tales. I also appreciated the way the straightforward nature of the writing echoed the pattern which said tales tend to follow and how the main character seemed like a twelve year old boy in his actions and reactions rather than like a character who could be any age but just so happens to be twelve for the sake of bildungsroman.


----------



## Jeff (Dec 15, 2010)

Just finished two books that I bought on my iTouch to read here in Japan:

*Anthem* by Ayn Rand and *Slaughterhouse-Five* by Kurt Vonnegut

Both were good reads.  I read Anthem back when I was a high school sophomore and I never really understood the concepts fully until now.  Overall, I actually did not agree with the philosophy the book presented, but it was a great work overall and for me her best work.  Slaughterhouse-Five to me at least was better than Breakfast of Champions and overall was one of the better books I read this year.  Although a bit unconventional, I've grown to love Vonnegut's dark comedy as it is something I could never write myself.


----------



## Cyphon (Dec 15, 2010)

Just finished: 

_The Lies of Locke Lamora_ and _Red Seas Under Red Skies_

I enjoyed the first book of the series though it took me a little while to really start wanting to continue reading. The 2nd book was much more interesting after already gaining an appreciation from the first one and seemed a lot better by comparison. 

Definitely excited for the 3rd book to come out.


----------



## Butcher (Dec 15, 2010)

_The Narrows_ by Micheal Connelly 

I expected a lot more since The Poet is in it, maybe because I did not like the book _The Poet_.


----------



## kazuri (Dec 15, 2010)

Just finished The Black Prism by Brent Weeks, author of the Night Angel trilogy. Book was really good. Really unique magic system that works great for the world and characters he has created.


----------



## JellyButter (Dec 16, 2010)

Crank - Ellen Hopkins


----------



## Butcher (Dec 18, 2010)

_Turn Coat_ by Jim Butcher

One of the the best in the Dresden Files, now it is on to _Changes_ after my Christmas break. I'll  be up to date then.


----------



## Kafuka de Vil (Dec 18, 2010)

Moving Pictures by Terry Pratchett


----------



## Raptorz (Dec 18, 2010)

Neverwhere by Neil Gaiman, and green eggs and Ham by Dr.Seuss


----------



## Vault (Dec 19, 2010)

Counter-Clock World by Philip K Dick 

I dont know. Thats how i would sum up this book, i have alot of mixed feelings about it. A very unhappy ending which didnt resolve anything kinda left me pissed. Thinking about it what was the point of this book?


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Dec 20, 2010)

The Girl Who Played with Fire by Stieg Larsson, translated by Reg Keeland


----------



## LifeMaker (Dec 22, 2010)

Just finished Wolf's Honour, last book of the second Space Wolf omnibus. the stories in it weren't as good as the first omnibus, to my mind, but they were still readable


----------



## Emperor Joker (Dec 22, 2010)

Salem's Lot by Stephen King


----------



## Kafuka de Vil (Dec 22, 2010)

_Carrie_ by Stephen King

I've got to agree with King's analysis that it was: _a young book by a young writer_. Not one of his best.


----------



## Tenderfoot (Dec 22, 2010)

Lev Grossman; *The Magicians* 

When I picked this up I expected at very least a good fantasy novel; well you know the spells, the action, the thrill, the hero. But what I got isn't exactly what i'd hoped for. The book felt like a botched up 21st century version of narnia; which I was never really fond of. Theres so many things I hated about this novel. I felt cheated. I felt mislead. The things I really wanted to know about where always hinted at but never explored. In a nutshell it was more of a drama about the harsh realities of life [pointlessness, drugs, homo sexuality, alcoholics, boredom, cheating, unfairness of life, unfullfillment,philosophy, love etc]. Not what I wanted, not what I expected. Maybe I'm just another bitter customer who feels like he was given a different product to what the description at the front of the product says. To each their own.


----------



## Horan (Dec 23, 2010)

I just finished Looking For Alaska by John Green

Damn, I thought it was quite beautiful.


----------



## Emperor Joker (Dec 24, 2010)

The Wonderful Wizard of Oz by L. Frank Baum


----------



## Platinum (Dec 24, 2010)

Just finished House of Chains by Steven Erikson.


----------



## Jimin (Dec 24, 2010)

A Christmas Carol by Charles Dickens. It's a bit different from the kiddie versions you see on TV. lulz


----------



## Omniversal scalping (Dec 24, 2010)

Bitten, stolen , southern vampire mysteries Dead and Gone


----------



## Kafuka de Vil (Dec 26, 2010)

The Preserving Machine by Philip K. Dick.


----------



## Sky is Over (Dec 26, 2010)

I'm Dreaming of a Black Christmas by Lewis Black.


----------



## Vault (Dec 27, 2010)

Norwegian Wood by Haruki Murakami 

Cant really tell you what i think about it. Dont get me wrong its a good book, very good in fact its just i have so much stuff to talk about when it comes to this book and dont know when to start.


----------



## Friday (Dec 27, 2010)

Jitterbug Perfume by Tom Robbins. Great "epic" that was very funny at times. I am a sucker for immortality books. The only problem was that I was confused at first with the different settings since it bounced from past to future, but as the book progressed I understood it more.


----------



## LifeMaker (Dec 28, 2010)

And today we are reading The Wyrmling Horde, by david farland... i can't make up my mind whther the books are good or not, but the rune system is innovate and excellent


----------



## Elphaba (Dec 28, 2010)

_Mockingjay_ by Suzanne Collins.

Woah, what a load to take in. In fact, to blow off some steam, I'll rant here.


*Spoiler*: __ 



This is far and away my new favorite series. Of course, I was hoping for something a lot different for a final book, but after a lot of initial resentment and hatred (and struggling to even finish it; it didn't get easier until they reached the Capitol around page 270 or so), I've come to love the book in some ways.

First and foremost, my biggest qualm would obviously be Peeta. Poor, sweet, kind Peeta. In fact, if he had been rescued along with Katniss from the Quarter Quell arena and appeared in _Mockingjay_ as his normal self, all of the other events, no matter how horrible, would have been okay. Instead, he is MIA for the first 170+ pages, making only a few appearances on television that serve only to showcase his rapidly deteriorating state, both physical and mental, as he undergoes torture. And then, when he is finally rescued, we learn he has been hijacked and is a disturbed, violent shell of his former kind of loving self. Of course, that was a result of the tracker jacker poison and was not really him, but the fact that his first appearance in the book was attempting to strangle Katniss, who he loves more than life itself, came as a very distrubing shock.

It takes a very long time for him to even begin to show recovery from the hijacking, at least in regards to interacting with Katniss (the memories of whom the poison was specifically intended to attack). Katniss believes she's lost "the boy with the bread" and, to avoid further pain, shuts him out completely. It's not until Haymitch calls her out on her actions around pages 260 or so, telling Katniss that Peeta would never treat her this way if the situation was reversed and that what happened was totally out of his control, that she once again is kind and helpful to Peeta. After this, starting with a brief conversation by the campfire outside of the Capitol, Peeta begins to recover rather rapidly. There is one moment early on where Peeta loses control, the poison being provoked by the violence of detonating pods, and attempts to attack Katniss and accidentally kills one of the members of their squad; after he wakes up and witnesses the footage of the events, he is deeply remorseful and depressed, begging to be left behind so that he won't hurt anyone else. To me, this is the first time the old Peeta surfaces once again. Recovery kicks into high-gear once again after this, for the most part: handing Katniss the can of lamb and dried plum stew, being able to hang onto reality even during intense violence and protect his squad, yelling at Katniss to run when the mutts come, making a jokes, allowing Katniss to touch him affectionately and kiss him when he feels he is losing control, mimicing their "Stay with me"/"Always" lines, talking and even laughing with Gale about their romantic involvements with Katniss, embracing her before separating, and at the end, preventing Katniss from committing suicide by clamping his own hand over her nightlock pill ("Let me go!"/"I can't"). The "I can't" speaks volumes. And, of course, that is all just what we see. At the end of the book, when he is finally able to return to District 12, he plants primroses around Katniss's house in honor of Prim's death. He is described as looking "well," and his eyes "have lost that clouded, tortured look." He bakes, works on the memorial book. Recovers. 

In the end, Katniss and Peeta's relationship is summarized in a tiny paragraph on the last page. That they grow back together, though they both have difficulties (Peeta still has moments where he grips the back of a chair until a flashback subsides, but this ultimately means that he has otherwise recovered). They sleep in each other's arms for comfort again, and share kisses once again soon after. Though Gale left for District 2 when Katniss silently acknowledged she could not forgive the fact his bomb may have killed Prim, we finally get an official confirmation that Katniss would have been with Peeta anyway, saying that only he brings hope and the promise that life can be good again. And finally, the last lines of the last page of the last book, Katniss admits she is in love with Peeta.

In the epilogue (which I will touch upon in more detail momentarily), we are presented with Katniss and Peeta's two unnamed children. It is said that Peeta "wanted them so badly," which is the cherry on top that he really has come back as his normal self.

Now, while the hijacking was _very_ hard to swallow, as Peeta is my favorite character and Katniss/Peeta's relationship was one of my most favorite qualities about this series, the entire event really showcases just how strong of a character he really is. That even when Snow programmed him with poison to hate Katniss, he couldn't let her go and continued to love her anyway. Except now, it was no longer this blind adoration, viewing her through a rose-colored glass: they have both seen each other at their absolute worst, and still came together.
Still, it would have been nice if we could have been given more than _one damn paragraph_ for their "growing back together." I spent three books hanging on their every action, and we get one half-page summary on how their relationship turned out (even if it was for the better)?! 

Well, that was a long rant, but that was by far the biggest downer about this book for me. And yet, it was invigorating to see Peeta's recovery, so while it was a downer it was also very inspiring and made the romantic moments, though not occurring very often, more romantic and genuine than ever. Now, onto the rest of the book:

The deaths. Wow, were there deaths... and quite violent to boot. Prim, the girl who started the entire series when Katniss volunteered her place in the Hunger Games, became a human torch at the very end. Finnick, unbeknownst father-to-be and newlywed, decapitated by lizard mutts in the sewers. Boggs, bled to death after having his legs blown off. Madge and her family, dead in the firebombing of 12. Peeta's family, the same as Madge. Almost everyone in Katniss's squad suffering various violent deaths. 
For some reason, Finnick's hit me the hardest. I completely broke down and bawled my eyes out when I read his death. Charming, flirtatious, yet underlyingly wise and friendly Finnick. Deliriously happy after being reunited with Annie, father-to-be though he did not know it... and all of that taken away. The death was a complete blindside, because one minute the squad is racing up the stairs from the mutts, and the next Katniss is looking down the tunnel and witnessing him struggling to get away, sees his life flash before her own eyes, only to be killed. That's it. He is barely mentioned afterwards, even though he played a major role in the last of _Catching Fire_ and throughout _Mockingjay_. His death was completely unnecessary, and only highlights just how cruel this book can be.
Prim's was hard, but not as much (oddly). Still, it was violent and unfair: she was a 13-year-old medic, sent to the frontlines by Coin in the hopes of getting her killed and utterly destroying Katniss, and burns to death helping children and by a bomb designed by Gale and Beetee. Ugh.

All in all, the book was an emotional rollercoaster. Mostly downs, and only a few ups. Definitely not my favorite book of the three, but hands-down the best representation of just how cruel life can be. And yet, despite that, both Katniss and Peeta are able to move on and be happy again.

I was not too happy with the epilogue, though. It's great to see that Katniss got over her fears and started a family with Peeta, but it was very short, vague, and rather dark. It takes place 20 years later, and does not touch on anyone but Katniss and Peeta. Not Haymitch, not Johanna, not Mrs. Everdeen, not Plutarch, not Gale... nobody. And, to boot, it focuses on Katniss's fear about them having to explain to their children the horrors that they have been through and why she still struggles on some mornings. 
I don't mind that it touches upon this, but it would have been nicer to plop the reader down in a scene with dialogue and character interaction, rather than just Katniss describing their life at the moment in a page and a half.

And then, after describing a game she does to help remind her of the good in the world on the worst mornings that she considers tedious, she ends with the line, _"But there are much worse games to play_." Ouch. Would have preferred to end the book on a lighter note, but that line rings loud and true.

In the end, the book was mind-blowing and eye-opening in every way, and Collins intended to showcase just how cruel war can be with this book. Emotionally draining, and _*definitely*_ not perfect (especially for an optimist and hopeless romantic like myself), but completely worth it in the end. The fact that Katniss and Peeta are together and happy is enough for me. 

FF helps shed some happiness into the blanks, at least. If Collins isn't going to describe it in detail, I'll let other people who want happiness as well do it for her.  The upcoming movies hopefully will help as well.




Now I'm sad that the series is over. Halfway into the first book, I deemed it as my new favorite series, and that love has only gotten stronger. Even if this book was mostly sad throughout, I was even more sad to finish it.


----------



## halfhearted (Dec 28, 2010)

_*Networking in 24 Hours*_* by Uyless Black

*Clear-cut and simple introduction to a wide variety of networking concepts with an interesting 'narrator' who reminded me of this adorably geeky professor I had when I took Introduction to Physics. While the book explained a lot of what I already knew, it did give me greater insight on my knowledge and developed my interest in specific areas.


----------



## Kafuka de Vil (Dec 29, 2010)

Night Watch by Terry Pratchett.

I didn't enjoy it quite as much as his earlier work.


----------



## halfhearted (Dec 29, 2010)

_*Eat, Pray, Love*_* by Elizabeth Gilbert

*Difficult to get through and also difficult to take seriously. Rather than self-reflection, Gilbert appeared to be detailing her journey through complete self-absorption. The story itself strained belief with how cohesively it followed a developing narrative, unlike life and especially unlike a journey of great introspection. Despite employing far more metaphors than a person should on a regular basis, I also have to hypocritically express how tired I became with Gilbert's lengthy comparisons and Carrie Bradshaw-style narration that often did little but emphasize her own arrogance and vanity; this was painfully apparent during some of her descriptions of the Balinese. 

On the one hand, I know that this is a personal account of a spiritual journey, and so a certain amount of egocentrism is more than justified. And, it was not without decent moments of writing or interesting ideas. But, overall, I found it a tiresome read. At best, I enjoyed hearing of the different dining experiences she had in Italy. At worst, I felt as though I were reading an excerpt from a fan fiction centered around a tragic Mary Sue whose dreams all come true. The fact of which is pointed out by the author, but that admittance doesn't change the way the story played out with its unrealistic deus ex machine-ing all the time and the saccharine 'happily ever after'.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Dec 30, 2010)

Wicked: The Life and Times of the Wicked Witch of the West by Gregory Maguire


----------



## Amrun (Dec 30, 2010)

Just finished rereading the HP series as a break from intellectual stuff.


----------



## PewPewSoulEater (Dec 30, 2010)

The Lost Symbol- Dan Brown

I highly suggest it if your interested in Freemasonry and conspiracy theories.


----------



## halfhearted (Dec 31, 2010)

*The Last Argument of Kings (First Law: Book Three) by Joe Abercrombie*

Well-written, interesting, and remarkably cohesive. I'm not naturally drawn to medieval settings in fantasy literature, but I place a high value on the time I spent in Abercrombie's world. And, while there were certainly flaws to the tale and views which were overplayed, they did not dampen the reading experience in a real noticeable way.


----------



## DominusDeus (Jan 1, 2011)

DominusDeus said:


> And a few more:
> 
> 104     The Wheel Of Time, Book 12: The Gathering Storm by Robert Jordan
> 105     The Wheel Of Time, Book 13: Towers of Midnight by Robert Jordan
> ...



And to polish off the rest of 2010, with a total of 122 books read:

109     *Side Jobs* by Jim Butcher
110     Felix Castor, book 01: *The Devil You Know* by Mike Carey
111     Alvin Maker, book 01: *Seventh Son* by Orson Scott Card
112     Felix Castor, book 02: *Vicious Circle* by Mike Carey
113     Felix Castor, book 03: *Dead Men's Boots* by Mike Carey
114     Felix Castor, book 04: *Thicker Than Water* by Mike Carey
115     *Lost Boys* by Orson Scott Card
116     Hank Thompson, book 01: *Caught Stealing* by Charlie Huston
117     Hank Thompson, book 02: *Six Bad Things* by Charlie Huston
118     Hank Thompson, book 03: *A Dangerous Man* by Charlie Huston
119     Joe Pitt, book 01: *Already Dead* by Charlie Huston
120     Alvin Maker, book 02: *Red Prophet* by Orson Scott Card
121     Agent Pendergast, book 03: *The Cabinet of Curiosities* by Douglas Preston & Lincoln Child
122     Felix Castor, book 05: *The Naming of the Beasts* by Mike Carey


First book for 2011 will be:

001     Kurt Wallander, book 01: *Faceless Killers* by Henning Mankell


----------



## Cyphon (Jan 1, 2011)

I just finished _Mistborn_ by Brandon Sanderson.

I actually liked it a pretty good bit. Unique magic system was done well and he isn't afraid to kill off characters which I like. 

Now to start the 2nd book.


----------



## KuzuRyuSen (Jan 1, 2011)

I just finished a book entitled, "Seven Secrets to Success" by Richard Webster. It was a really nice book. Not too long and not too short.


----------



## halfhearted (Jan 2, 2011)

*Stuff White People Like: A Definitive Guide to the Taste of Millions by Christian Lander

*While I had stopped by Lander's blog a few times, having the vast majority of the stuff white people liked condensed into book form was nice. On the whole, it was a very quick read and one which had me laughing out loud on more than one occasion. Much to my chagrin when making the mistake of reading the book in a public place, since the odd look given to a person laughing out loud for no apparent reason becomes even odder when the on-looker sees that it was because of a book titled, "Stuff White People Like".


----------



## Jimin (Jan 3, 2011)

Brave New World by Aldous Huxley - 8/10

First half was pretty average. Second half was excellent though. Should I read Brave New World Revisited?


----------



## Kafuka de Vil (Jan 3, 2011)

Thud! by Terry Pratchett


----------



## halfhearted (Jan 4, 2011)

_*And Then There Were None*_* by Agatha Christie*

While the completeness of my infatuation was not on the same level, reading this book, my first Christie, gave me much the same feeling as I had when picking up my first Wodehouse. This/These emotion(s) can basically be summed up as regret that I had waited so long to try a particular author's work joined with happiness at the level of enjoyment brought by finally starting in on their novels. Regarding this particular title, I admired the dissonance of the innocent, bright setting against the inevitable and continuous string of murders. But, her characterization and voice were what really won me over, even taking into account some of the less than appreciated personality patterns brought on by views of different sexes and races at the time the novel was written. 

Sidenote: Ryukishi07 must have loved this book.


----------



## Cyphon (Jan 5, 2011)

I just finished _The Well of Ascension_ by Brandon Sanderson

Honestly I thought it was really good. I like the way he ties in the prophecies throughout the book and I loved the little twist they had as well. Cant wait to start the last book: _The Hero of Ages_


----------



## Emperor Joker (Jan 5, 2011)

American Gods by Neil Gaiman


----------



## αshɘs (Jan 5, 2011)

_Ubik_ by Philip K. Dick


Freaking awesome. In terms of plot probably the best I read by him so far.
The last chapter...


----------



## Fang (Jan 5, 2011)

The Horus Heresy: The First Heretic
The Horus Heresy: Prospero Burns
Star Wars: Death Troopers


----------



## halfhearted (Jan 6, 2011)

*Things Fall Apart by Chinua Achebe

*Achebe's construction of Nigerian tribal life was seamless and organic. He brought the world to life along with his tragic, if frequently unsympathetic main character and his interesting supporting personalities. And, perhaps it was because the novel came from a cultural insider, but the novel managed to imbue the setting and people with a beauty that could move from simple to terrible in an instant without taking on anything like a patronizing tone or viewpoint. It was refreshing in its writing, familiar in its motifs, and illuminating in its relation of history.


----------



## αshɘs (Jan 7, 2011)

_A Scanner Darkly_ by Philip K. Dick


A different experience compared to his previous works. Some parts were funny, but overall this was tough and sad, particurarly the ending.
And with this I end my series of reading PKD works for a while and move on to different books.


----------



## Cyphon (Jan 7, 2011)

_The Hero of Ages_ by Brandon Sanderson

A good finish to a good trilogy. I think he did a great job of tying everything up and bringing it to an interesting and unexpected conclusion.


----------



## Kafuka de Vil (Jan 7, 2011)

The Dangerous Days of Daniel X by James B. Patterson


----------



## Jena (Jan 7, 2011)

> First half was pretty average. Second half was excellent though. Should I read Brave New World Revisited?


Meh. Only if you liked the original book.
I accidentally read Brave New World Revisited, thinking that it was the original. I stopped once I realized my mistake, but not before I developed a migrane. I guess my outlook is biased because I was just so utterly confused while reading it. It's pretty much just a collection of eloquently and boring essays about the future. The author furiously tries to warn the reader about his vision of a futuristic dystopian society. So...yay?


I just finished reading The Hunger Games, and I have to say that I am pleasantly surprised. I bought it as something to read quickly and while waiting, but I ended up getting sucked in. I couldn't put it down. That hasn't happened to me with a book in a long time. Now I'm anxiously waiting to get my paws on the next two books in the trilogy.


----------



## Emperor Joker (Jan 9, 2011)

Fate of the Jedi Vortex by Troy Denning


----------



## Vault (Jan 10, 2011)

Dr Who: Timeless by Stephen Cole 

Took me ages to finish due to being busy. But it was a good book, execution could have been better but the overall concept was very interesting and very Wholike. Im satisfied as a Dr Who fan.


----------



## Kafuka de Vil (Jan 10, 2011)

Cujo by Stephen King


----------



## Cyphon (Jan 11, 2011)

_Fablehaven_ by Brandon Mull.

Not a bad book but I am not overly impressed either. I think I just had my expectations set a bit too high before beginning. Will move on the 2nd in hopes that it wows me more.


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Jan 11, 2011)

Hunting Ground by Patricia Briggs


----------



## Cyphon (Jan 11, 2011)

_Fablehaven: Rise of the Evening Star_ by Brandon Mull 

After the first book got the build up and introductory information out of the way this sequel expanded on it well adding more adventure and excitement. Im am still not rushing on to read the next book out of excitement, but it is slowly getting there.


----------



## Taleran (Jan 11, 2011)

VALIS - Phillip K Dick

Origin Story of the Universe through the mind of the Greatest Science Fiction writer ever.


----------



## Alia_Atreides (Jan 12, 2011)

I've just finished reading "Friday Night Lights: a town, a team, and a dream", by H. G. Bissinger, and, let me tell you, what an excellent book. 

I think that even those that are not fans of football could enjoy it. It's a very compeling portraid of a small town, of the american school system, and american society in all.


----------



## Distance (Jan 12, 2011)

The Picture of Dorian Grey - Ocscar Wilde. 

Loved it all the way through, but I'm not so sure if I was happy with the ending, some things seemed to be left untouched. But a brilliant book, one of the best I've read.


----------



## Vault (Jan 12, 2011)

Taleran said:


> VALIS - Phillip K Dick
> 
> Origin Story of the Universe through the mind of the Greatest Science Fiction writer ever.



You actually made sense of that book  Hahahahahah no way


----------



## Cyphon (Jan 12, 2011)

_Fablehaven: Grip of the Shadow Plague_ by Brandon Mull

The third book of the series and the best so far. Mull has done well to build the books up continuously by adding more knowledge about everything and action, while keeping the pace from being too slow. 

The more you find out, the more you want to know. Looking forward to the 4th book.


----------



## halfhearted (Jan 12, 2011)

_Paperweight_ by Stephen Fry

Oh, the cleverness of Stephen Fry! Raucous laughter, provocative discourse, and brilliant storytelling spilled forth freely from this collection of articles. Trying to keep myself from getting drunk on the high levels of wit, I limited myself to small sips each day. But, alas, I have finally reached the bottom of the proverbial bottle, hankering for more still. So, like Dr. Trefusis confronted with a treasure trove of linguistic anomalies, I'm thankful for the existence of Fry's other works of which I may drink deeply.


----------



## Vault (Jan 13, 2011)

Cross Fire by James Patterson  

I hate this fucking book! My worst fear came into fruition. Kyle dies  Cant say i didnt see it coming though  I expected 2 things from his death, one being the death of Cross' loved one by KC's hand and also Kyle going out with a bang. The latter only happened  Im pissed. The Alex Cross series has lost a third of my interest, maybe Kyle had a secret apprentice Vader-esque. But i doubt it :/ Kyle was brilliant up to the final confrontation plot induced stupidity at its best.


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Jan 13, 2011)

Vault said:


> Cross Fire by James Patterson
> 
> I hate this fucking book! My worst fear came into fruition. Kyle dies  Cant say i didnt see it coming though  I expected 2 things from his death, one being the death of Cross' loved one by KC's hand and also Kyle going out with a bang. The latter only happened  Im pissed. The Alex Cross series has lost a third of my interest, maybe Kyle had a secret apprentice Vader-esque. But i doubt it :/ Kyle was brilliant up to the final confrontation plot induced stupidity at its best.


Knowing this,I am going to drop the Cross series. After London Bridges the series did have much else going for it anyway, except Kyle. Now that he's gone, I'm done .


----------



## Cyphon (Jan 13, 2011)

_Fablehaven: Secrets of the Dragon Sanctuary_ by Brandon Mull

The 4th book I have finished in this 5 book series and again, another improvement. Though this time the improvement wasn't much. I think the pacing and action remained as good as the third book and such but this one had a more exciting element, dragons. With 1 book remaining I feel I can make a pretty strong judgement and say this series does not quite reach the level of Harry Potter or Percy Jackson books, but it is still worth the read. I think (in this target age group and genre) HP and PJ are both very good, so this one not quite reaching that plateau isn't bashing it.


----------



## Platinum (Jan 13, 2011)

Just finished Death Troopers by Joe Schreiber.

Awesome book, everything is described in such morbid detail and it was actually creepy and suspensful. A little on the short side though and the ending felt a bit rushed but all in all I would recommend it.


----------



## halfhearted (Jan 15, 2011)

*Tao Te Ching by Lao Tzu*

While not an actual Taoist, this is one of those texts which I find myself returning to time and again. As I've grown and developed, my perspective on passages has changed, and the wisdom they can offer adapts. Sometimes the words themselves do not even matter, so much as the thought process and journey of introspection which they catalyze. With this year being all manner of stressful so far and full of the fun stress-related emotions, rereading this work has been like a mental and emotional detox.


----------



## NarutoXHinata (Jan 15, 2011)

Just finished reading the latest Lucifer Jones book Hazard by Mike Resnick.


----------



## halfhearted (Jan 15, 2011)

_*Best Served Cold*_* by Joe Abercrombie

*This stand-alone work is not as good as the First Law trilogy as regards general quality of writing, and yet I enjoyed it more. There are more lucky (or unlucky, depending on whose side you are on) coincidences. There is also more in the way of personal violence rather than the death of faceless multitudes to the point where the pages become a bit over-saturated with the blood of vengeance. But, the story is still damn engaging and largely well-written. Battle sequences are brilliant, while political maneuvering is layered and consistent. 

And, the characters sure do shine. These characters are actually what had me enjoying this novel more than the trilogy. While Abercrombie appears to be all about the psychology and focusing on the development of personality, he kicked it up a notch in this work. It also helped that the characters were less completely reprehensible despite being very flawed. Monza, in particular, was a refreshing female protagonist.


----------



## Nihao (Jan 16, 2011)

Bag of Bones _by_ Stephen King


----------



## αshɘs (Jan 16, 2011)

_Battle Royale_ by Koushun Takami

As I've said in the other thread I picked this up, because I wanted some bloody entertainment. The story is simple, but good. The characters aren't special. Sure some of them get background stories, get their motivations explained, but they're pretty standard. However some bonds and their development was done in a good way IMO. The melodrama was a bit too much sometimes, but in their situations it's probably understandable.
I liked the ending.


----------



## Kafuka de Vil (Jan 17, 2011)

The Subtle Knife by Philip Pullman.


----------



## Cyphon (Jan 17, 2011)

_Fablehaven: Keys to the Demon Prison_ by Brandon Mull

The 5th and final book of the Fablehaven series and it ended on a good note. May have been my favorite of the group. If I have 1 complaint it would be the final battle. For all of the hype and danger surrounding it the good guys came out of it far more easily then they should have IMO. Definitely a series I would recommend to anyone looking for a nice light read in the fantasy genre.


----------



## halfhearted (Jan 17, 2011)

_*Ender in Exile*_* by Orson Scott Card

*Disappointingly bad. Thinly plotted, poorly researched with an  overbearing political agenda, terrible editing, inconsistent  characterization and generic personalities. The story wasn't worth  telling even as a framework that Card could use to check off the events  mentioned but not appearing in other books. His heavy-handed moralizing  saturated events and became all the more obnoxious with the author's  blatant self-insertion in the poorly edited narration. The writing  itself was poor in quality with everything being handed to the reader on a  silver platter to the point where character seemed like they were just spilling out their every  thought to anyone who would listen. And, the fact that said  author also claims he doesn't need to reread his past novels prior to  writing anything new explains a lot of the unfortunate discrepancies and  awkward development. 

But, the worst of it was the aforementioned disappointment as _Ender's Game_ and _Ender's Shadow_ were so very good, and the other sequels haven't been too terrible.


----------



## Dream Brother (Jan 17, 2011)

halfhearted said:


> _*Ender in Exile*_* by Orson Scott Card
> 
> *Disappointingly bad. Thinly plotted, poorly researched with an   overbearing political agenda, terrible editing, inconsistent   characterization and generic personalities. The story wasn't worth   telling even as a framework that Card could use to check off the events   mentioned but not appearing in other books. His heavy-handed moralizing   saturated events and became all the more obnoxious with the author's   blatant self-insertion in the poorly edited narration. The writing   itself was poor in quality with everything being handed to the reader on  a  silver platter to the point where character seemed like they were  just spilling out their every  thought to anyone who would listen. And,  the fact that said  author also claims he doesn't need to reread his  past novels prior to  writing anything new explains a lot of the  unfortunate discrepancies and  awkward development.
> 
> But, the worst of it was the aforementioned disappointment as _Ender's Game_ and _Ender's Shadow_ were so very good, and the other sequels haven't been too terrible.



Weird coincidence, as I was re-reading the beginning of _Ender's Game_ today. There are some books which I never read again, but EG feels like the sort of thing that I can always return to. Enjoyable and surprisingly interesting stuff, with a great flow. I never read any of the other books in the series, though...EiE sounds like a painful read, ouch.


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 17, 2011)

_Graceling_ by Kristin Cashore


*Spoiler*: __ 



I enjoyed this book thoroughly. Interesting world, unique concept, and characters that I adored. The writing style/dialogue I quickly grew to enjoy very much, and the diction fit with the time period the book meant to roughly emulate. This book also took full advantage of the use of foreshadowing: as I read through the book, certain lines would jump out at me; lines that felt unnecessarily emphasized, or oddly cohesive with things that should be unknown to all but the narrator and reader. Several times I ended up flipping through previous pages after something was revealed, searching for those lines again after I realized they were meant to give me hints. It was always in good fun, though; to read along and finally hit a line that triggers the "I GET IT!" lightbulb. 

It seems, though, that something unfortunate must always befall the sweet, kind and loving male protagonists that I adore. Poor Po. Charming, sweet Prince Po, who always took great pleasure in the beauty of things, goes blind after nothing more than an tragic accident. He managed to survive an attempted assasination of Leck, only for his equally-wounded horse to stumble off of a cliff on the ride home. Still, after a lot of resentment and self-pity, he comes to terms with his plight and embraces the Grace that allows him to see without seeing. I truly love the final lines of the book:

_"You know," [Po] said, "I wish you could see this cave."

"What's it like?"

He paused. "It's... beautiful, really."

"Tell me."

And so Po described to Katsa what hid in the blackness of the cave; and outside, the world awaited them._

-- 

I really did enjoy Katsa and Po's story, and wish Cashore carried on the books with them and their lives, especially after they discussed their plans in the final pages of the book. What a tease! Instead, the second book is a companion (which I will still read, mind you) that has almost no connection to _Graceling_ outside of a brief mention of Leck, and the third, which has yet to be released, focuses on Bitterblue six years after the events of the first book. Katsa and Po will make an appearance, but how much of a role they will play is still unsaid. Nonetheless, Bitterblue will be the protagonist, so even a major role will be less when compared to before.  I don't know if Cashore plans on writing more after the third, but I won't hold out hope for another book focusing on Katsa and Po. Oh well, having them appear in the third will be enough, I suppose.


----------



## KidTony (Jan 17, 2011)

Voltaire's Candide for class. Was alright.


----------



## Cyphon (Jan 19, 2011)

_The Warded Man_ by Peter V. Brett

I honestly thought it was really good but at the same time felt like there could have been more. It wasn't really a bad thing that whatever the "more" is wasn't there, because it mostly means I am simply anticipating events yet to happen. 

To add a bit more, this book feels a lot like _Eye of the World_ by Robert Jordan. There was also a group of people that sounded very similar to the Aiel from Jordans books. I cant say for sure how intentional any of this was, but I didn't mind. 

Will immediately be starting on the sequel.


----------



## Cyphon (Jan 22, 2011)

I have now finished the sequel to _The Warded Man_, _The Desert Spear_ by Brett.

At first I wasn't very interested in the sequel as it turned away from the normal cast and focused on the Krasians more. However, as the story progressed I became more and more interested in their side of events and seeing everything unfold. It become even better as all of the sides came together eventually and we got to see how they interacted. 

I have high hopes for the third book and what I believe is to be the finale. Its sad that I have no clue when it is coming out.


----------



## Sen (Jan 23, 2011)

_Water for Elephants_ by Sara Gruen

It's a pretty good book, although the language is a bit simple and it can be a bit crude (for my liking) at times.  It is really interesting because it's told from a dual pov kind of (the same person, but as an old person remembering his story and as his past self).  It also has an introduction that is really good because you relive that event and see what truly happen.  It's kind of like you start with the end and work towards learning how it all happened.  It made me curious that I had trouble stopping and that is one reason that I read it through so quickly.  It's pretty short too and an easy read.  One other thing that I disliked though was that the book tended to insult the elderly as being useless and occasionally portray them as such.  In some ways, actions contradict this negative portrayal, but I think that it would have been better if it hadn't continued to perpetuate the stereotype of how when people get old, they basically become useless and a drain on society.  Otherwise though, I would recommend the book.  It's an interesting story and it is actually based on real life stories that the author researched, so that makes the story even more awesome imo.


----------



## Kafuka de Vil (Jan 23, 2011)

The Amber Spyglass by Philip Pullman.


----------



## Nimander (Jan 24, 2011)

*Best Served Cold* by Joe Abercrombie.


*Spoiler*: __ 



I wasn't expecting much since I'd read the last two of the First Law Trilogy, his premiere series.  And while it was good, it ended up being merely above average for me, so I thought this one would just be a middle of the line read.  

Boy was I wrong.

J.A. expands on the universe he created in the first series in this standalone book in a magnificent way.  With a much more streamlined plot the book just READS better than the first series did, flowing much smoother and more naturally.  We get a richer sense of history and setting, as well as an enjoyable range of characters, some old and some new.  Abercrombie uses symbolism, metaphor and imagery masterfully in this darkly funny, yet utterly engrossing story about revenge and the effect is has on those undertaking the revenge, and those who fall victim to it.  Picture "The Count of Monte Cristo" with a much more modernly-styled and more complex twist.  

I'd definitely recommend it to anyone who hasn't read it yet.  One of the best books I've read in a long time, and one that definitely made me a solid fan of J.A., as long as he continues releasing books of this quality.

If I had to rate it, *Best Served Cold* gets a solid 5/5 from me.


----------



## BrightlyGoob (Jan 25, 2011)

Just finished "Beautiful" 


*Spoiler*: __ 



it's disturbing considering she's like a frickin' 12 year old.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jan 27, 2011)

Finished the first book in the Dark Tower series last night, 2 days ahead of schedule.


----------



## cheshire cat (Jan 29, 2011)

_*Daughter of Venice* - Donna Jo Napoli._

I'm a sucker for books about adolescent lives in the earliar centuries. In 1592, Donata is a noble girl living in a palazzo on the Grand Canal. Girls of her class receive no education and rarely leave the palazzo. In a noble family, only one daughter and one son will be allowed to marry; Donata, like all younger daughters, will be sent to a convent. 

She's never been outside of her palazzo before because of her gender and status. She loves everything about venice and wants to explore so she disguises as a fisherboy and goes off on her adventures. I love Donata (the main character of the story) because she's so curious, headstrong and adventurous. 


_*The Girl With a Dragon Tattoo* - Stieg Larsson_

A middle-aged man (financial journalist) teams up with a young woman (sociopathic computer expert) to investigate a wealthy family devoured by its secrets. It's an intelligent thriller that never disappoints: complex plot, inspired sleuthing, social comment, violence, sex and almost credible characters. 

I want to get the sequel (l The Girl Who Played With Fire) asap.


----------



## Sanity Check (Jan 29, 2011)

_The Tales of Beedle the Bard_.

Its close to being on par with the original _Sleeping Beauty_ where a man finds a woman sleeping in the forest and proceeds to rape her.  Rowling doesn't pull any punches.


----------



## cheshire cat (Jan 29, 2011)

^ The original sleeping beauty was creepy as.. in the earliest sleeping beauty the guy actually rapes her and she gives birth to two babies. she wakes up with the baby sucking at her thumb (the baby thought it was her nip) and she woke up and was all surprised and stuff.


----------



## RisingVengeance (Jan 29, 2011)

_Ranger's Apprentice Book V: The Sorcerer of the North_ by John Flanagan. 

It's about the former ranger apprentice Will and his encounter with what is believed to be sorcery occurring in one of the fiefs of the kingdom. It was a pretty good read, aimed more at young adults but still a good read nonetheless.


----------



## Cyphon (Jan 30, 2011)

_Gardens of the Moon_ by Steven Erikson

This is a series that has garnered a lot of hype and come highly recommended and based off of that alone, I am not impressed at all with this book. Its honestly the first book in a long time I felt like I had to force myself through a lot of it. If I put the hype and recommendations aside the book is a little better. I would call it average amongst other fantasy books I have read. It has a ton of potential and (apparently) the books get better as it goes along. There is a lot of people introduced in this first book and a lot of stuff going on some of which just isn't that interesting. 

Lastly I will say I thought the language was overly complicated at points. Not that you cant understand it but sometimes it nice to just get a basic description. I don't need a poem to describe everything I see. I dunno, maybe people smarter then me wouldn't say the same but thats how I felt reading through at different points.


----------



## Nihao (Jan 31, 2011)

The Bancroft Strategy by Robert Ludlum
I honestly hated the book.  It was so slow it took me a month to finish it.  I was very disappointed and expected a more fast paced book.  When I started it I had high expectations, but it didn't take me long to be bored to death by it.


----------



## Kafuka de Vil (Jan 31, 2011)

The Big Over Easy by Jasper Fforde.


----------



## DominusDeus (Feb 1, 2011)

DominusDeus said:


> And to polish off the rest of 2010, with a total of 122 books read:
> 
> 109     *Side Jobs* by Jim Butcher
> 110     Felix Castor, book 01: *The Devil You Know* by Mike Carey
> ...



Bit of an update. So far for 2011:

001     Kurt Wallander, Book 01: *Faceless Killers* by Henning Mankell
002     John Rain, Book 01: *Rain Fall* by Barry Eisler
003     Forerunner Saga, Book 01: *Halo: Cryptum* by Greg Bear
004     John Rain, Book 02: *Hard Rain* by Barry Eisler
005     Nightside, Book 01: *Something From The Nightside* by Simon R. Green
006     Nightside, Book 02: *Agents of Light and Darkness* by Simon R. Green
007     *Why We Suck* by Denis Leary
008     *Under The Dome* by Stephen king
009     Atlantis, Book 01: *Opening Atlantis* by Harry Turtledove
010     Young Jack, Book 03: *Jack: Secret Vengeance* by F. Paul Wilson
011     Atlantis, Book 02: *The United States of Atlantis* by Harry Turtledove


----------



## LifeMaker (Feb 1, 2011)

The Heroes, by Joe Abercrombie

Was up to his usual standard, i was most pleased


----------



## BrightlyGoob (Feb 1, 2011)

City of Bones. 

buuuuut, the ending was ruined for me cause I read the back of the sequel.


----------



## JellyButter (Feb 1, 2011)

The Adventures Of Huckleberry Finn


----------



## Emperor Joker (Feb 1, 2011)

It by Stephen King


----------



## LifeMaker (Feb 3, 2011)

God King, by Graham mcNeil

it was ok, naught amazing


----------



## Kuya (Feb 3, 2011)

*The Candy Shop War by Brandon Mull*

These kids eat these magician made candies and they temporarily get superpowers while the candy is still in their mouth. Once they spit out or finish the candy, the powers no longer remain. With these candies they are sent on dangerous missions by this mysterious lady who owns a candy shop store.

Pretty fun and stony.


----------



## LifeMaker (Feb 4, 2011)

And today i have finished prospero Burns, by Dan Abnett.

was not overly impressed really, didn't add much to the Heresy...


----------



## PikachuAsuncion (Feb 4, 2011)

Battle Royale is a book I read weekly. If thats weird idk.

Books I Finished:


The Perks of Being a Wallflower
The Truth About Forever
Reincarnation
Most of the Harry Potter Series
Scott Pilgrim's First Volume
Twilight Series
Chronicles of Narnia: The Lion, The Witch,  and the wardrobe

I need help if I should choose to read _Never Let Me Go_ or _Flipped_


----------



## SceamingBanshee (Feb 4, 2011)

Un Lun Dun, Advanced Readers editon


----------



## Dream Brother (Feb 4, 2011)

_The Prestige_, by Christopher Priest. 

I gave this a go due to Ty's recommendation. I'd seen the movie years ago, and I was surprised to see how different the original material is. I was particularly impressed with the way the author juggled differing first-person perspectives, a very difficult trick when considering how you have to paint more than one believable, distinct voice while keeping the continuous shifts from being jarring. Nice use of unreliable narration, where one account fills out the holes of the other, and vice versa. The obvious observation is that the novel seems fashioned like a magic trick, where you're constantly off balance and wondering what to believe and what to distrust, right until the 'prestige'. 

My favourite segment was definitely the one in which a female character relates a chilling account of a critical incident during her childhood. I won't spoil it here, but it's certainly memorable. 

I can see why Nolan adapted it for film -- it has the sort of fragmentary, eerie quality that he seems to like. A good read. It didn't blow my mind, or anything, but that's because I tend to like more character heavy pieces. While this certainly did a good job with the characters of the two rival magicians, it still seemed to place more emphasis on clever plotting, structure, and ideas. It certainly feels like it has more 'depth' than the film adaptation, as we get to spend more time with the personal thoughts of both men, and their relationship feels more realised and less sensationalist. It also refuses to offer the reader a safe ending -- the last few pages are actually quite scary and feel unresolved. You're ultimately left unsettled, in a good way. It's an ambitious book with a strong execution.


----------



## Mojo (Feb 4, 2011)

The Claiming of Sleeping Beauty -A. N. Roquelaure

It's one of three and all I can say is umm, wow


----------



## LifeMaker (Feb 5, 2011)

Bearers of the Black Staff, by Terry Brooks

I know what to expect from a Brooks, a decent story, not too original or awesome, but readable... and that sums this up exactly. cliffhanger at the end was annoying though...


----------



## Jαmes (Feb 6, 2011)

just finished ps i love you by cecilia ahern. 

it was beautiful.


----------



## Special Agent Sugar (Feb 8, 2011)

i just finished reading the marked, the 1st book in the house of night series by p.c. & kristin cast not even 2 mins ago. now i'm about to start on the 2nd 1, betrayed.


----------



## Jimin (Feb 9, 2011)

Breakfast of Champions by Kurt Vonnegut.

Uh, it was just OK, I guess.


----------



## Kafuka de Vil (Feb 9, 2011)

Firestarter by Stephen King.


----------



## cheshire cat (Feb 11, 2011)

_*Room* - Emma Donoghue_

A book that'll probs cling to my brain for awhile. Room is told from the perspective of a five year old boy who has lived all of his life in an 11x11 foot room along with his mother. Jack has never known anything outside Room, but once Outside is finally obtained, the reader gets to see what it would be like to view the world as a kid who never really knew it existed.

I found myself thinking the same kid speak in which the book is written, wondering how it would be to make new discoveries, and how I would act as a mother in a similar situation. The end the book felt slightly rushed and I continue to wonder about the true development of children in isolation, but as a whole the story felt very real.


----------



## NarutoXHinata (Feb 11, 2011)

*Nagash the Unbroken* (Time of Legends) by Mike Lee.

Talk about one very twisted and powerful guy. Seriously warhammer has some interesting characters out there.


----------



## Hansus Maximus (Feb 12, 2011)

Hard-Boiled Wonderland and the End of the World  by Haruki Murakami


I just love this author and currantly I am reading every single book he wrote and this one is just amazing. It is a so well written novel, with so much depth in it! The Characters are so unbelifable well constructed and developed.
Haruki Murakami is one of the best Novel writers ever and this book is like a centerpiece of his art. Reading this book is the key to understand the concept of Murakamis writing.
I can really recommend it to all who like deep and percise characters.


----------



## Emperor Joker (Feb 12, 2011)

Mistborn by Brandon Sanderson


----------



## DominusDeus (Feb 13, 2011)

DominusDeus said:


> Bit of an update. So far for 2011:
> 
> 001     Kurt Wallander, Book 01: *Faceless Killers* by Henning Mankell
> 002     John Rain, Book 01: *Rain Fall* by Barry Eisler
> ...



Continuing: 

012     Atlantis, Book 03: *Liberating Atlantis* by Harry Turtledove
013     *The Greatest Show On Earth: The Evidence for Evolutio*n by Richard Dawkins
014     *Ringworld* by Larry Niven


----------



## Sillay (Feb 13, 2011)

Revolution by Jennifer Donnelly. It's pretty good, though unrealistic.


----------



## LifeMaker (Feb 15, 2011)

Just finished the Ultramarines Omnibus by Graham McNeill.

All three stories were pretty good. Excellent as WH40k goes


----------



## Netorie (Feb 15, 2011)

Pillars of the Earth by Ken Follett.

I love this book. This is my third time reading it.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Feb 18, 2011)

The Girl Who Kicked the Hornets' Nest by Stieg Larsson, translated by Reg Keeland


----------



## EvilBunnyChan (Feb 18, 2011)

I recently read a book called "Carrie's war". I finished it yesterday in class as it's our school book that the class reads every friday.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Feb 18, 2011)

SW: Death Troopers


----------



## Deity (Feb 18, 2011)

The Pillars of Creation by Terry Goodkind, part of the Sword of Truth series.


----------



## LifeMaker (Feb 19, 2011)

_ The Way of Kings _ by Brandon sanderson. It mas mighty good and very intriguing, the only problem being we're not going to see book two for ages as he has Memory of Light to write first


----------



## Quincy James (Feb 19, 2011)

_Double Sin and other stories_
_Three Blind Mice and other stories_
_Death in the Clouds_
_Hallowe'en Party_
_The Moving Finger_
All by Agatha Christie.
I'm going through them like wildfire, they're so good it's addicting.


----------



## halfhearted (Feb 21, 2011)

*The Godfather by Mario Puzo*

I always loved the first two films. I should have known that (much like my stronger feelings for Don Corleone as compared to Michael; originator > successor) I would love the novel even more. Without going into too much detail, the read was a real experience and tied directly into some personal interests of mine as well as suiting my emotional wants. Characters were more interesting than ever, and my well-established love for certain persons increased like crazy (i.e. Oh, Sonny <3).

But, more than that, I love the feeling that the novel left me with in the end. The feeling that, for all its ugliness, conflict and pain, life is just so beautiful.


----------



## Vault (Feb 21, 2011)

The millenium trilogy 

If i start talking about this i wont finish, there is so much stuff i want to talk about so i will just summarise and say i enjoyed it immensely. One of the best books i have read in awhile.


----------



## cheshire cat (Feb 23, 2011)

​
I’m now done reading Go Ask Alice, and It was haunting. The plot revolved around an unnamed teenagers attempt to free herself from the hands of drug addiction. The book was published in the early 1970’s, so it gives us a glimpse on how rampant teenage runaways, sex, drugs and rape were in those days. Hence, it is safe to imply that these fragile issues are still roaming around the world these days.

Go Ask Alice is a bold, diary-type account slash the perfect example of how teenagers are so vulnerable to the wrong end of peer pressure, I think this book should be of reach to every adolescent, a fair warning to the ill-effects of drugs and other social issues that bug the minds of early adolescent teens. 

I wish the ending was different, in a lot of ways. But we all share different fates, and Go Ask Alice is a real diary. Sad.


----------



## DominusDeus (Feb 23, 2011)

DominusDeus said:


> Continuing:
> 
> 012     Atlantis, Book 03: *Liberating Atlantis* by Harry Turtledove
> 013     *The Greatest Show On Earth: The Evidence for Evolutio*n by Richard Dawkins
> ...



Moving along:

016     Nightside, Book 03: *Nightingale's Lament* by Simon R. Green
017     Nightside, Book 04: *Hex And The City* by Simon R. Green
018     Heroes of Olympus, Book 01: *The Lost Hero* by Rick Riordan
019     The Kane Chronicles, Book 01: *The Red Pyramid* by Rick Riordan
020     Nightside, Book 05: *Paths Not Taken* by Simon R. Green
021     Nightside, Book 06: *Sharper Than A Serpent's Tooth* by Simon R. Green
022     Nightside, Book 07: *Hell To Pay* by Simon R. Green


[edit] Missed a book (added in underline), corrected the count. [/edit]


----------



## Kikyo (Feb 23, 2011)

Just finished re-reading the Taltos series by . It's one of the better, underrated fantasy series out there now. I periodically re-read this, but I also picked up the most recent two books in the series recently as well.

Before that I was reading Anthony Bourdain's fiction: _Gone Bamboo_, _Bone in the Throat_, and T_he Bobby Gold Stories_. Cooks, mafia, murder, mayhem, even a cross dressing mob boss and great descriptions of food, mostly in NYC, except for _Gone Bamboo_ which is set in the Caribbean. Fun reading, with Bourdain's rather distinctly narrative voice coming through clearly in all 3 novels.


----------



## Emperor Joker (Feb 24, 2011)

The Well of Ascension by Brandon Sanderson


----------



## Pineapples (Feb 24, 2011)

Recently finished Murakami's _After Dark_.

Pretty short book but was fascinated by its characters. His works continue to amaze. Going to try to pick up another one of his works 


*Spoiler*: __ 



_“You will never get away. No matter how far you run, we're going to get you.”​_​
I'm not sure why but I felt rather terrified when Takahashi (I think that's his name) picked up and answered the cellphone in the grocery store. I thought he was going to get inadvertedly whacked


----------



## LifeMaker (Feb 25, 2011)

_ The Magicians Guild _ by Trudi Canavan

it was what i'd call generic fantasy, nothing too exciting, but i liked the characters, so will continue the series


----------



## halfhearted (Feb 25, 2011)

*The Red Tent by Anita Diamant*

Not particularly interesting or inventive with ignorance as regards historical fact taken pretty far past the point of creative license. It felt like reading below average fanfiction with the Bible as original source material. By below average, I mean anti-male themes ruled supreme as a poor argument for feminism, facts were changed to support the author's ship, sex and scandal were frequently used to hold the story together, no real research into the cultural customs and ideas the author was misappropriating, beautiful and/or powerful women were unnecessarily demonized to gain more sympathy for the protagonist and those related most directly to her, etc.  

I have no real issues with someone greatly changing historical occurrences and the like for fiction. One of my favorite genres is speculative fiction, in fact. Neither am I Christian to be upset by certain changes to the best known version of the tales, although I have done my fair share of Bible study. But, I can be easily put off by stories with heavy-handed agenda writing. 

I also didn't find the actual writing particularly awesome. It was serviceable, but the bleached prose barely covered up the story's dirty roots of harlequin romance. Not to say it was like reading a Danielle Steele rewrite of the Bible, but it was just too obviously directed at a niche audience with all of the corresponding writing crutches. 

With that said, it was a quick read.


----------



## Sanity Check (Mar 7, 2011)

_Ajax Starter Kit_.

It was decent.  Short and sweet with nothing too complicated.  Good as an introductory type thing.  :ho


----------



## Sassy (Mar 9, 2011)

Recently: 

by 


Good book I liked it.


----------



## DominusDeus (Mar 10, 2011)

DominusDeus said:


> Moving along:
> 
> 016     Nightside, Book 03: *Nightingale's Lament* by Simon R. Green
> 017     Nightside, Book 04: *Hex And The City* by Simon R. Green
> ...



And along we go:

023     Hitchhiker's Guide, Book 01: *The Hitchhiker's Guide To The Galaxy* by Douglas Adams
024     Nightside, Book 08: *The Unnatural Enquirer* by Simon R. Green
025     The Hollows, Book 09: *Pale Demon* by Kim Harrison
026     Secret Histories, Book 01: *The Man With The Golden Torc* by Simon R. Green
027     Ringworld, Book 02: *The Ringworld Engineers* by Larry Niven


----------



## NarutoXHinata (Mar 10, 2011)

Just finished Raymond E Feist's lastest work A Kingdom Besieged.

Overall, i think this book is much better than most of his work.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Mar 10, 2011)

The Handmaid's Tale by Margaret Atwood


----------



## Emperor Joker (Mar 17, 2011)

The Crippled God by Steven Erikson


----------



## Koroshi (Mar 18, 2011)

_Sputnik Sweetheart_ by Haruki Murakami.

Murakami never fails to entertain me, looking forward to reading _A Wild Sheep Chase_ next.


----------



## DemiGodEP (Mar 19, 2011)

Incarceron which was lovely, I indeed recommend it.

I also finished reading Crime and punishment Which is a rather interesting book.
Hmm What else I can't remember the others.


----------



## Citizen Bismarck (Mar 20, 2011)

*Jack Ketchum* - _The Girl Next Door_

Based on the true case of Sylvia Likens.

A 12 year old boy, who is narrator of the story, finds out that his neighbours (including mother and three young sons) torture their 14 year old foster daughter and keep her locked up in the basement. Soon other children from the neighbourhood join in to randomly try new ideas how to humiliate, abuse, bully the girl, until the situation runs out of control. What does the narrator do? Watch.

A big part of the story was surprisingly uncomfortable to read. The narrator sways between indifference, fascination, dread, and his concurrent passivity forces the reader to witness, thus be unwilling accomplice, to everything that happens. The only time where I enjoyed what I was reading was when the narrator started to realize the tempting possibilities and what it means to have that kind of power over another human.

Incredibly good writing, I recommend it to anyone who is bored of mainstream slasher horror and wants a book that doesn't let you get away that easily.


----------



## LifeMaker (Mar 20, 2011)

Just finished the second Ciaphas Cian Omnibus, by Sandy Mitchell.

Was pretty standard cain, decently readable. Nothing too inspiring but not offputting, either


----------



## Mr. Kaneda (Mar 26, 2011)

I have finished reading Who Are You? by Joan Lowery Nixon


----------



## len77 (Mar 27, 2011)

I just finished "The life and times of the Thunderbolt Kid" by Bill Bryson. It tells the story of Bryson's rather uneventful childhood in fifties America. Nevertheless, Bryson's writing style makes it a great book, very easy to read and incredibly funny. I recommend it to anyone searching for a quick and comfortable read.


----------



## JellyButter (Mar 28, 2011)

After
By: Amy Efaw


----------



## FinalDragon13 (Apr 3, 2011)

Third Class Superhero

by Yu something... idk look it up on amazon

but its an amazing amazing book that realy makes you think about the world, and the it opens your eyes about the scariest thing in teh world - growing old


----------



## Kiryuu (Apr 8, 2011)

City of Fallen Angels - Cassandra Clare


----------



## Dark side of the toast (Apr 8, 2011)

Giuseppe Verdi - "La Traviata" & Giacomo Puccini - "La Boh?me".


----------



## Alex. (Apr 9, 2011)

by Zadie Smith

It was a nice and entertaining read that's gotten me interested in her work. I'm probably gonna check out some of her short stories next.


----------



## Skywalker (Apr 10, 2011)

Star Wars: The Old Republic: Deceived.

Quite the interesting read.


----------



## Hariti (Apr 10, 2011)

A Walk to Remember.So sad,and yet so beautiful. And way better than the movie adaptation.


----------



## dattebayochick (Apr 10, 2011)

Forever by Judy Blume. And I loved it =))


----------



## Kiryuu (Apr 11, 2011)

The Land of Painted Caves - Jean M Auel


----------



## KittieSocks (Apr 11, 2011)

The City & The City by China Mieville.


----------



## Kiryuu (Apr 12, 2011)




----------



## Kiryuu (Apr 13, 2011)




----------



## Kiryuu (Apr 14, 2011)




----------



## Kiryuu (Apr 15, 2011)




----------



## Kiryuu (Apr 16, 2011)




----------



## Zorp (Apr 16, 2011)

Pendragon: Raven Rise.  I liked the psychological/philosophical dimension of it.  Not that it gets too deep for being teen fantasy but, on the whole, I think it was written better than a lot of the other books.  Now onto the last in the 10-book series...


----------



## Kiryuu (Apr 17, 2011)




----------



## LifeMaker (Apr 20, 2011)

finished the big pile of books by Trudi Canavan.

surprisingly good, especially the Age of the Five trilogy. i would reccomend


----------



## Butcher (Apr 20, 2011)

_The Brass Verdict_ by Micheal Connelly

This book was barely decent, but that is to be expected of a Mickey Haller novel.


----------



## DominusDeus (Apr 25, 2011)

DominusDeus said:


> And along we go:
> 
> 023     Hitchhiker's Guide, Book 01: *The Hitchhiker's Guide To The Galaxy* by Douglas Adams
> 024     Nightside, Book 08: *The Unnatural Enquirer* by Simon R. Green
> ...



And, of course, an update:

028.....*Out Of The Dark* by David Weber
029.....*The God Delusion* by Richard Dawkins
029.5..Doctor Who: *The Only Good Dalek *by Justin Richards & Mike Collins
030.....*Titanic 2012* by Robert W. Walker
031.....Empire Of Man, Book 01: *March Upcountry* by David Weber
032.....Empire Of Man, Book 02: *March To The Sea* by David Weber
033.....Empire Of Man, Book 03: *March To The Stars* by David Weber
034.....Empire Of Man, Book 04: *We Few* by David Weber
035.....Odyssey, Book 01: *2001: A Space Odyssey* by Arthur C. Clarke
036.....*Fahrenheit 451* by Ray Bradbury
037.....*1984* by George Orwell
038.....City Of Ember, Book 01: *The City Of Ember* by Jeanne DuPrau
039.....City Of Ember, Book 02: *The People Of Sparks* by Jeanne DuPrau
040.....City Of Ember, Book 03: *The Prophet Of Yonwood* by Jeanne DuPrau
041.....City Of Ember, Book 04: *The Diamond Of Darkhold* by Jeanne DuPrau
042.....Agent Pendergast, Book 01: *Relic* by Douglas Preston & Lincoln Child
043.....Agent Pendergast, Book 02: *Reliquary* by Douglas Preston & Lincoln Child
044.....Agent Pendergast, Book 04: *Still Life With Crows* by Douglas Preston & Lincoln Child
045.....Agent Pendergast, Book 05: *Brimstone* by Douglas Preston & Lincoln Child


----------



## Sann (Apr 25, 2011)

The Prophetess by Barbara Wood.
It was quite interesting but I was a little bit disappointed in how the whole storyline ended and that near the end you could assume how things will turn out...but I loved her writing style. It's awesome and it definetely worth to read her books.


----------



## blackbird (Apr 29, 2011)

Read Strangers by Taichi Yamada and Scandal by Shusaku Endo back to back.

Will recommend both, especially the latter.


----------



## sphicentnxaur (Apr 30, 2011)

A Suitable Boy by Vikram Seth...I finally finished reading this book last night, it's really a long book but worth reading, one of the best books I've ever read and literally had it all. I can't still thinking about the story.


----------



## Akatsuki4Life (May 2, 2011)

I just finished Wicked by Gregory MacGuire.  It was much darker than I thought it was going to be, but it was very good.


----------



## Sen (May 3, 2011)

Almost Perfect by Brian Katcher

I read it for one of my classes this semester, it's about a boy that falls for a transgender girl and it deals with those kinds of issues, homophobia/transphobia/etc.  It's from the boy's perspective, but it's still really well written.  We also got to talk to the author via webcam in the class and it was interesting to hear how he researched the book and such.  I'd definitely recommend it to anyone looking to read about those kinds of topics.  Plus I think books like that should be read more widely in general since transgendered individuals really do not get much positive representation in popular media/literature.


----------



## Sassy (May 3, 2011)

The last book I probably finished was Tagged by mara Purnhagen. XD


----------



## Emperor Joker (May 4, 2011)

The Gunslinger by Stephen King


----------



## Comic Book Guy (May 4, 2011)

Neverwhere by Neil Gaiman


----------



## Sassy (May 7, 2011)

Recently finished Hot Plastic by Peter Craig


----------



## Samavarti (May 7, 2011)

A Clockwork Orange by Anthony Burges.


----------



## LifeMaker (May 8, 2011)

'The White Luck warrior' by Scott Bakker

wasn't bad, but it _ really _ dragged in places, could have done with being sped up


----------



## Rodney89 (May 8, 2011)

Harry potter and the goblet of fire.


----------



## Jimin (May 8, 2011)

Sun Tzu's _Art of War_

9/10. A great read. Very short and very poetic.


----------



## Kiryuu (May 9, 2011)




----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (May 13, 2011)

The Angel's Game by Carlos Ruiz Zafon.

It was good, got kinda weird and confusing near the end but good for the most part. I'd think a good deal of others would find it boring though...


----------



## tinhamodic (May 13, 2011)

Douglas Preston and Lincoln Child's "Gideon's Sword"


----------



## LifeMaker (May 17, 2011)

Age Of Darkness, Horus Heresy Short Story Collection, multiple authors.

First two stories were uninspiring, especially the Ultramarine one, but the rest of them were really good, especially Iron Within


----------



## Comic Book Guy (May 18, 2011)

The Moon Children by Beverley Brenna


----------



## Garfield (May 19, 2011)

Been doing a lot of the Mensa puzzles books recently 

Also finished Murakami's Underground just in time for exams


----------



## DominusDeus (May 19, 2011)

DominusDeus said:


> And, of course, an update:
> 
> 028.....*Out Of The Dark* by David Weber
> 029.....*The God Delusion* by Richard Dawkins
> ...



One of those update thingies:

046.....Agent Pendergast, Book 06: Dance Of Death by Douglas Preston & Lincoln Child
047.....Agent Pendergast, Book 07: The Wheel Of Darkness by Douglas Preston & Lincoln Child
048.....Agent Pendergast, Book 08: Cemetery Dance by Douglas Preston & Lincoln Child
049.....Agent Pendergast, Book 09: Fever Dream by Douglas Preston & Lincoln Child
050.....Riptide by Douglas Preston & Lincoln Child
051.....The Ice Limit by Douglas Preston & Lincoln Child
052.....Nightside, Book 09: Just Another Judgement Day by Simon R. Green
053.....Nightside, Book 11: A Hard Day's Knight by Simon R. Green
054.....Greywalker, Book 01: Greywalker by Kat Richardson
055.....Greywalker, Book 02: Poltergeist by Kat Richardson
056.....Greywalker, Book 03: Underground by Kat Richardson
057.....Safehold, Book 01: Off Armageddon Reef by David Weber


----------



## halfhearted (May 20, 2011)

*The Little Engine That Could* by Watty Piper

Read this children's book to my nephews this morning. I was struck by the subtle feminist themes with the distressed train bearing all of the items related to healthy children being referred to as a 'she', all of the trains who refused to help being referred to as 'he', and the eponymous little blue engine that stops and successfully helps ending up as a 'she'. Nicely done, especially considering when it was originally published. I'll have to buy a copy, eventually.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (May 21, 2011)

George P?rez: Storyteller by Christopher Lawrence


----------



## halfhearted (May 21, 2011)

*100 Years of Solitude by Gabriel García Márquez

*Long, long story short: I actually ended up reading through this novel twice in succession as I felt like I hadn't been attentive enough with the first. To really understand a lot of the situations, character, themes, I needed the information I only got some pages after they had happened; something which bears a not unnoticeable resemblance to the indecipherable prophesy finally being cracked at the end of the story. I also read up on Columbia's history in between goes, which added significantly to the experience. Overall, very good, very dense read.


----------



## Totalus (May 21, 2011)

I'm gonna go ahead and include comics, in which case it'd be...
Naruto volume 6. 
I was rereading the series so that I remembered why I still like it.


----------



## Emperor Joker (May 22, 2011)

Endymion by Dan Simmons


----------



## ~M~ (May 22, 2011)

The Good Earth by Pearl S. Buck 

It brought out a wide array of emotions; the pity, despise, admiration, or hatred you form for the character shifts very much so and feel very real. A moving and worthwhile piece.


----------



## LeafCake (May 24, 2011)

I finished By the River Piedra I Sat Down And Wept by Paulo Coelho. It was nice, but a bit too much about God. But I should expect that from his books by now. 

I like the messages nevertheless.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (May 24, 2011)

The Storyteller: short stories from around the world edited by James Barry and Joseph Griffin


----------



## halfhearted (Jun 2, 2011)

_*A Clash of Kings*_* by George R.R. Martin *and _*Fifty Things You're Not Supposed To Know*_* by Russ Kick*


----------



## Kasumi 霞 (Jun 3, 2011)

Woman in the Dunes by Abe Kobo. Wonderfully written and quite surreal. I always love Kobo's criticism on society.


----------



## Samavarti (Jun 3, 2011)

_Hard-Boiled Wonderland and the End of the World_ of Haruki Murakami.


----------



## Terra Branford (Jun 4, 2011)

The last series I read and finished, was Land of the Painted Caves. (DO NOT READ IF YOU HAVEN'T READ)
*Spoiler*: __ 



 I was like, oh yea, Arya gonna kill Brud and get her son back.

But it was....bah! It wasn't her writing! You could TOTALLY tell. I was hoping for a mushy-gushy-loving ending, but it was TERRIBLE! TERRIBLE! T-E-R-R-I-B-L-E-!

It seriously, was trash, against the first and second book. Arya's accent was mentioned everything page at least 10 times each, it was boring, the description was trash compared to her old work which was fabulous and the stupid, boring, extensively long Mother's Song. BARRRR! I AM DISAPPOINTED! HOW DARE SHE END THE SERIES LIKE THAT! BARR! Guess what? GUESS WHAT?! Arya told Jonadalar he could go around sleeping with other women (Taking pleasures, as the book describes), she did it with other people which is TOTALLY NOT ARYA! ...This was totally off character, as well as the last book before this. Something seriously snapped inside this woman's head and she changed it all. Its almost like she didn't write it. The writing was completely different!

The ending left me speechless. AND NOT IN A GOOD WAY! You want to know my reaction to the ending? My face looked like this!



I will forever act as if this shameful book never happened. To me, only the first two exist. ONLY. Seriously, if you are a fan of the old books, DO NOT read this. I repeat, DO NOT read this.




The last series I read and completed though not finished, is A Song of Ice and Fire. I friggin' love these books. They are absolutely amazing. The characters are just great, they can make you love them and hate them, yet still love them. There is something always interesting and surprising happening. I will definitely re-read the series, absolutely darling.


----------



## Jena (Jun 4, 2011)

Queen of the Damned by Anne Rice.

Wow. I loved it. I read it once a long time ago, but I didn't really remember any of it. I should've reread it sooner!


----------



## Hariti (Jun 4, 2011)

Romeo & Juliet.Had to read it for school.It's ok I guess.I'm not that into romance.


----------



## halfhearted (Jun 10, 2011)

*One Thousand and One Nights

*It was long. I suppose, the title gives the reader a clue about that facet of the read. Still, it was long. And, it was also repetitive. 

Many of the stories read like rehashed versions of stories that were already told. After a certain point, when most of the major themes had long been identified, the most interesting aspect for me had become Shahryār's interjections. Just so you know, he seemed to be most fond of stories involving animals as main characters; this may or may not have been a precursor to the sort of mentality which brought Disney such success.

Anyways, I can't exactly say that I enjoyed the read. If I had been the ruler and quick to decapitate wives who did not please me, then Scheherazade probably would not have lasted for very long. But, it was interesting to read from an anthropological perspective (lol Edward Lane).


----------



## Lord Yu (Jun 12, 2011)

_The Thousandfold Thought_ by R Scott Bakker


----------



## Butō Rengoob (Jun 12, 2011)

A Game of Thrones by George R.R. Martin.

Simply amazing writing. Not much else to say.


----------



## JellyButter (Jun 12, 2011)

_Forever..._ - Judy Blume 
Ehhh....it was ehhh
Just to pass time


----------



## halfhearted (Jun 12, 2011)

_*A Room With A View *_*by E.M. Forster*

A hopeful book. Almost too hopeful for me to become fully invested in, but I valued the import of its material and how it subtly affected the novels which followed. If nothing else, it displays a culture where women embrace their own sexuality in a repressive society, which almost always makes for a pleasant read. I also found myself laughing quite often due to the silliness of some situations when viewed with a modern understanding of the world.

_*The Yellow Wallpaper*_* by Charlotte Gilman
*
Short but interesting. Feminist literature is always fun, but this was mostly just interesting from a historical perspective as the issues combated aren't as prevalent in modern society.


----------



## Jeroen (Jun 14, 2011)

*The Hunger Games - Mockingjay by Suzanne Collins *


----------



## JellyButter (Jun 19, 2011)

Love, Stargirl - Jerry Spinelli


<3 
It was awesome....so fucking awesome


----------



## Butō Rengoob (Jun 19, 2011)

_*A Clash of Kings*_ - G.R.R. Martin


----------



## Kafuka de Vil (Jun 22, 2011)

*The Hobbit* by J. R. R. Tolkien


----------



## Sen (Jun 23, 2011)

The Purity Myth by Jessica Valenti

Really amazing book about women's issues, specifically focusing on how women's sexual behavior is controlled by society.  I'd totally recommend it to anyone that wants to read about gender issues (the focus is on women, but she does talk about how it affects men as well).


----------



## Sasuke (Jun 24, 2011)

_Toll the Hounds _- Steven Erikson.


----------



## Jena (Jun 26, 2011)

The Alchemist by Paulo Coelho.

My thoughts:

*Spoiler*: __ 



The girl bought the book and took it home with her. She was afraid to read it because she feared change, but she remembered that the old man behind the counter had told her to follow her Personal Legend. 

"But what does that mean?" the girl had asked. 
"Personal Legend is different for everyone. For some people, it's tending to sheep. For others, it's writing preachy novellas." 

The girl listened to the old man and took the book home. She began to read it. 
"I get it," she said to herself, "the writing is like a fable. That's kind of cute." She continued reading the novel. She was silent for a long time. 

"Oh, dreams versus reality. That's a nice theme...I guess," the girl said aloud. She continued reading the book. Eventually, she reached the end of the novel. 

Across the room, her purse trembled. She set the book down and walked over to it. The girl picked up her purse. She reached in and felt something hot. The girl drew back in fear. Then she remembered the old man at the bookstore. He had delivered a long sermon when she had gone to pay for the book. His speech had been full of thinly-veiled allusions. The girl decided to follow the man's advice. She reached back into her purse and wrapped her hand around the hot object. She pulled her hand out and opened it. It turned out to be two objects: two stones. She picked one up and examined it. In thin writing it read, "shit". She set it down and picked up the other stone. In the same writing as the other stone it read, "cash cow". She put the stones down and threw the book out of the window. She then continued on with her boring life as a productive member of society. 

The end.


----------



## halfhearted (Jun 27, 2011)

_*Ethan Frome *_*by Edith Wharton*

One of those novels I'm surprised wasn't inflicted on more kids in high schools across the globe. Or, maybe, I've just blocked the memories out. Differences in content notwithstanding, I kept having flashbacks to The Scarlet Letter. Which is to say, I could see why standardized school systems would approve of teaching such material to students (high school English teachers often seem as though they are hired based solely on how much they like to over-analyze texts; the more symbolism in a novel, the more they lap it up) and why it could be considered an important piece of literary history, but I didn't really enjoy reading it.

_*Slaughterhouse Five*_ *by Kurt Vonnegut* (reread)

Was visiting family yesterday and left alone to my own devices for a few hours in a house with very little entertainment value. Upon seeing Vonnegut on the bookshelf, I grabbed it up, went outside, and read it in about an hour while relaxing on a somewhat idyllic grassy knoll with a popsicle (strawberry flavored, in case you were wondering). Needless to say, it was a highlight of the day.


----------



## Jena (Jun 27, 2011)

^Slaughterhouse Five is one of those books that never gets old, IMO.
Can and have read it many times and still enjoy it.


----------



## LeafCake (Jun 28, 2011)

The Time Machine by H.G. Wells.
War of the Worlds by H.G. Wells. 
Dr. Jekyll & Mr. Hyde by Robert Louis Stevenson.


----------



## uchihasurvivor (Jun 28, 2011)

American gods

Opinion: meh


----------



## Bellez (Jun 28, 2011)

Tuesdays with Morrie


----------



## Soziopath (Jun 29, 2011)

*Maxim Biller - Love Today: Stories*

in german. The title implicates the theme - Billers approach to it is bitter, and very intense. A book for an evening with whiskey and cigarettes.


----------



## Parallax (Jun 29, 2011)

Child of God

A really strange book but the mood and tone was excellent and overall a good quick read.


----------



## DominusDeus (Jul 4, 2011)

DominusDeus said:


> One of those update thingies:
> 
> 046.....Agent Pendergast, Book 06: Dance Of Death by Douglas Preston & Lincoln Child
> 047.....Agent Pendergast, Book 07: The Wheel Of Darkness by Douglas Preston & Lincoln Child
> ...



Here's one of those uppy datey things for you:

058.....Safehold, Book 02: By Schism Rent Asunder by David Weber
059.....Safehold, Book 03: By Heresies Distressed by David Weber
060.....Safehold, Book 04: A Mighty Fortress by David Weber
061.....Fuzzy Nation by John Scalzi
062.....The Gun Seller by Hugh Laurie (Yes, Greg House)
063.....Alex Cross, Book 01: Along Came A Spider by James Patterson
064.....Old Man's War, Book 01: Old Man's War by John Scalzi
065.....Simon Canderous, Book 01: Dead To Me by Anton Strout
066.....Greywalker, Book 04: Vanished by Kat Richardson
067.....Greywalker, Book 05: Labyrinth by Kat Richardson
068.....Old Man's War, Book 02: The Ghost Brigades by John Scalzi
068.5...Old Man's War, Book 02.5: The Sagan Diary by John Scalzi
069.....Old Man's War, Book 03: The Last Colony by John Scalzi
070.....Old Man's War, Book 04: Zo?'s Tale by John Scalzi
071.....Joe Pitt, Book 02: No Dominion by Charlie Huston
072.....Edwin Drood, Book 02: Daemons Are Forever by Simon R. Green
073.....Edwin Drood, Book 03: The Spy Who Haunted Me by Simon R. Green
074.....Edwin Drood, Book 04: From Hell With Love by Simon R. Green
075.....Edwin Drood, Book 05: For Heaven's Eyes Only by Simon R. Green
076.....Jurassic Park by Michael Crichton


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Jul 5, 2011)

Preventing Genocide: Practical Steps Toward Early Detection and Effective Action by David A. Hamburg, M.D. (revised & updated 2010)


----------



## Violence (Jul 6, 2011)

i finished Sandokan :33


----------



## halfhearted (Jul 7, 2011)

_Fried Green Tomatoes at the Whistle Stop Cafe _by Fannie Flagg (reread): Fantastic, an old favorite that just gets better every year

_Gitanjali_ by Rabindranath Tagore: Simply lovely

_Cold Mountain_ by Charles Frazier: Satisfying and a fine regional depiction

_The Woman with the Alabaster Jar_ by Margaret Starbird: Poorly argued, erroneous, and written like a fan's argument that their pairing is canon


----------



## krome (Jul 7, 2011)

The Liar - Stephen Fry


----------



## Ruby Moon (Jul 7, 2011)

Avatars Book 3: Kingdom of Twilight. 

The whole trilogy was a fun read.


----------



## Nakor (Jul 10, 2011)

The Malazan Book of the Fallen series by Steven Erikson

Overall it was pretty good. It can be confusing at times but at the end they wrap up most of the stuff. The stuff that doesn't get wrapped up apparently will in a later book, as some side books in the series are still being made. It's a long series to read, but if you have the time I'd recommend it.


----------



## halfhearted (Jul 10, 2011)

_A Double Barrelled Detective Story _by Mark Twain
_The Sworn Sword_ by George R.R. Martin
_A Rose for Emily_ by William Faulkner

Listed by order of enjoyment but all brilliant in their own special way. And, as I've just been madly in love with Mark Twain since I was wee bit of a thing, he gets preferential treatment.


----------



## NarutoXHinata (Jul 10, 2011)

Just finished the first book in Arthur Slade's Hunchback Assignments series.


----------



## horsdhaleine (Jul 12, 2011)

Just finished rereading _The Beach_ by Alex Garland
First read it almost a decade ago. 

Years back, it was just an entertaining read. Now, I appreciate him more than just as a storyteller but as a traveler, a voyager whose interest in Southeast Asia goes beyond the adventure and exoticism it offers. The setting is in Thailand but you can't deny the strong influence Philippines has on him. 

Also read _The Tesseract_ by the same author.


----------



## Hariti (Jul 12, 2011)

_The Vampire Diaries: The Awakening_ by L.J.Smith
Some epic stuff in here,but I still prefer the TV show.


----------



## familyparka (Jul 13, 2011)

Pride and Predjudice, it's splendid really


----------



## krome (Jul 15, 2011)

Mirror, Mirror - Gregory Macguire


----------



## Netorie (Jul 15, 2011)

_Angels and Demons_ by Dan Brown

I liked it, it wasn't bad.


----------



## Kafuka de Vil (Jul 17, 2011)

The Fellowship of the Ring by J. R. R. Tolkien


----------



## krome (Jul 17, 2011)

A Clash of Kings - George R.R. Martin


----------



## Oppip (Jul 17, 2011)

I just finished reading Percy Jackson and The Olympians:The Last Olympian for the second time about 2 days ago.


----------



## Jimin (Jul 20, 2011)

Flight by Sherman Alexie 8/10

A short, simple but pretty entertaining book. Not a bad use of about 3 hours.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Jul 23, 2011)

The Life of Charlotte Bront? by Elizabeth Gaskell


----------



## halfhearted (Jul 23, 2011)

_The Gift_ by Danielle Steele

So, I've been given free reign over an old schoolhouse which hasn't been used in many years. The owner has an old bookcase filled with their parents' fiction, most likely purchased by their mother should one look to the demographic most are directed at. As I needed to cut down on what I packed, I'm out of paper-based books to read, and so I decided to make it through everything on the shelves in the order they were placed. The first was this novel.

After I had finished, I cannot deny that my resolve to accomplish this goal had wavered; my will to read dwindled to almost nothing. It was just such a bad book. I've seen low-budget Lifetime movies about children with leukemia set during Christmastime that were less maudlin.

Well, that's not entirely true as I would never actually watch a low-budget Lifetime movies about children with leukemia set during Christmastime. But, I can imagine how bad it would be, and this book was worse. Probably.


----------



## LeafCake (Jul 25, 2011)

Man's Search for Meaning by Viktor Frankl.


----------



## Alpha (Jul 25, 2011)

Young Samurai - Way of the warrior By Chris Bradford


----------



## Psallo a Cappella (Jul 25, 2011)

_Confucius Lives Next Door:  What Living in the East Teaches Us About Living in the West_, by T.R. Reid.

My non-fiction senses were overwhelmed with this one: A delicate blend of culture, history, and sociopolitical perspectives that, contrary to what it may sound like, illustrate how similar people are instead of creating stark differences.


----------



## Sophie (Jul 28, 2011)

Recently finished:
Heart of Darkness - Joseph Conrad
Teeth of the Tiger - Tom Clancy


----------



## Ruby Moon (Jul 28, 2011)

Stardust by Neil Gaiman.


----------



## DominusDeus (Jul 31, 2011)

DominusDeus said:


> Here's one of those uppy datey things for you:
> 
> 058.....Safehold, Book 02: By Schism Rent Asunder by David Weber
> 059.....Safehold, Book 03: By Heresies Distressed by David Weber
> ...



An update:

077.....Timeline by Michael Crichton
078.....Monster Hunter, Book 01: Monster Hunter International by Larry Correia
079.....Monster Hunter, Book 02: Monster Hunter Vendetta by Larry Correia
080.....Monster Hunter, Book 03: Monster Hunter Alpha by Larry Correia
081.....Children Of Salem by Robert W. Walker
082.....Torin Kerr, Book 01: Valor's Choice by Tanya Huff
083.....Torin Kerr, Book 02: The Better Part of Valor by Tanya Huff
084.....The Magicians by Lev Grossman
085.....Sookie Stackhouse, Book 01: Dead Until Dark by Charlaine Harris
086.....Torin Kerr, Book 03: The Heart Of Valor by Tanya Huff
087.....The Dresden Files, Book 13: Ghost Story by Jim Butcher
088.....Harry Bosch, Book 01: The Black Echo by Michael Connelly


----------



## NeoKurama (Jul 31, 2011)

Maniac Mcgee-Jerry Spinilli


----------



## NarutoXHinata (Aug 1, 2011)

Songs of the Earth by Cooper Elspeth.


----------



## dream (Aug 1, 2011)

Battlefield Earth


----------



## NighterX (Aug 1, 2011)

Gods Without Men by Hari Kunzru


----------



## Jimin (Aug 4, 2011)

Homer's _Iliad_. It was really quite interesting and it was quite different from what I expected. _Troy_ wasn't much like it, that's for sure.


----------



## halfhearted (Aug 7, 2011)

*Why We Suck: A Feel Good Guide to Staying Fat, Loud, Lazy and Stupid by Denis Leary

*Definitely written in that fiercely raw style of Leary's stand-up with a lot of attention to a motivational message alongside the comedy, it was a quick read. While I didn't agree with everything, there was easily enough I did to make the experience cathartic and amusing. I also enjoyed the writing style which read like Leary was recording himself ranting, which he then copied down onto paper. With that said, I can imagine this book offending people I know from page 1.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Aug 7, 2011)

Of Human Bondage by W. Somerset Maugham


----------



## Parallax (Aug 8, 2011)

I finished up A Storm of Swords recently

it was fantastic


----------



## Alex. (Aug 10, 2011)

_Mistborn: The Final Empire_ by Brandon Sanderson


----------



## Ruby Moon (Aug 11, 2011)

Neil Gaiman's Neverwhere. I'm waiting to get American Gods or Anansi Boys from my library.


----------



## Brie (Aug 11, 2011)

I recently finished the [original] Wraethu trilogy by Storm Constantine. It was awesome, unconventional, controversial, and oddly compelling. Has overlying supernatural and fantastical themes. 

[Sheepish] And if you're underage, well...

[Also do not read if you are homophobic and/or not open-minded.]


----------



## Jeroen (Aug 12, 2011)

Recently finished the first 3 books of the _A Song of Ice and Fire_ series.


----------



## Yakuza (Aug 12, 2011)

A Dance With Dragons..

My boner will only concede on the doorsteps of The Winds Of Winter.


----------



## Raiden (Aug 12, 2011)

I just finished the World is Curved and Game Change

The business cycle Ron Paul talked about last night is so true. The World is Curved is a bit outdated in defining US's economic problems. But what's interesting is that they are exactly the opposite of what he said.


----------



## DominusDeus (Aug 13, 2011)

Apparently I forgot to add one of the Agent Pendergast books to my list when I was reading them, so the numbering is off a bit (fixed in this post, though):

Corrected Pendergast section from earler this year:

042.....Agent Pendergast, Book 01: Relic by Douglas Preston & Lincoln Child
043.....Agent Pendergast, Book 02: Reliquary by Douglas Preston & Lincoln Child
I read book 3 late 2010
044.....Agent Pendergast, Book 04: Still Life With Crows by Douglas Preston & Lincoln Child
045.....Agent Pendergast, Book 05: Brimstone by Douglas Preston & Lincoln Child
046.....Agent Pendergast, Book 06: Dance Of Death by Douglas Preston & Lincoln Child
047.....Agent Pendergast, Book 07: The Book Of The Dead by Douglas Preston & Lincoln Child
048.....Agent Pendergast, Book 08: The Wheel Of Darkness by Douglas Preston & Lincoln Child
049.....Agent Pendergast, Book 09: Cemetery Dance by Douglas Preston & Lincoln Child
050.....Agent Pendergast, Book 10: Fever Dream by Douglas Preston & Lincoln Child




DominusDeus said:


> An update:
> 
> 077.....Timeline by Michael Crichton
> 078.....Monster Hunter, Book 01: Monster Hunter International by Larry Correia
> ...


Current update with correct numbering:

089.....Harry Bosch, Book 01: The Black Echo by Michael Connelly
090.....Sookie Stackhouse, Book 02: Living Dead In Dallas by Charlaine Harris
091.....Starship Troopers by Robert A. Heinlein
092.....Agent Pendergast, Book 11: Cold Vengeance by Douglas Preston & Lincoln Child
093.....Thunderhead by Douglas Preston & Lincoln Child
094.....The Kane Chronicles, Book 02: Throne Of Fire by Rick Riordan
095.....Torin Kerr, Book 04: Valor's Trial by Tanya Huff
096.....Torin Kerr, Book 05: The Truth Of Valor by Tanya Huff
097.....John Rain, Book 03: Rain Storm by Barry Eisler


----------



## Cyphon (Aug 13, 2011)

I recently finished _Furies of Calderon_ by Jim Butcher. The first book of six in the _Codex Alera_ series. Really enjoyed it and have already started the 2nd book and looking forward to more.


----------



## Erendhyl (Aug 13, 2011)

I finished _A Clash of Kings_ yesterday. I'm trying to wait a few days before starting the next sequel, so that I don't breeze through the whole series too quickly and leave myself with nothing new until George R. R. Martin finishes the sixth book, but _A Storm of Swords_ is sitting on my shelf looking very tempting.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Aug 14, 2011)

The Left Hand of Darkness by Ursula K. Le Guin


----------



## Jeroen (Aug 15, 2011)

Finished the 4th book of the _A Song of Ice and Fire_ series.
Contemplating on whether to continue with the 5th one, or to wait a while.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Aug 15, 2011)

The Kite Runner by Khaled Hosseini


----------



## Cyphon (Aug 15, 2011)

Just finished _Academ's Fury_ by Jim Butcher. The second book of six in the _Codex Alera_ series. The first book was good and this one was even better and more exciting. One of those I struggled to put down to get some sleep. If the series continues on this pace it will land high on my favorite series list.


----------



## soulnova (Aug 16, 2011)

EVERYTHING IS GOING TO KILL EVERYBODY by Robert Brockway.


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Aug 16, 2011)

DominusDeus said:


> Apparently I forgot to add one of the Agent Pendergast books to my list when I was reading them, so the numbering is off a bit (fixed in this post, though):
> 
> Corrected Pendergast section from earler this year:
> 
> ...


The Harry Bosch series is awesome up to City of Bones(probably the last great book of the series). After that the series sort of goes downhill. You should really try Michael Connelly's Jack McEvoy series. They're really good,even though there's only 2 books in the series so far.

Oh,and are the Pendergast series good? I've had Relic on my to-read list for a while now...


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Aug 17, 2011)

The Collector by John Fowles


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Aug 18, 2011)

The White Tiger by Aravind Adiga


----------



## Prince Vegeta (Aug 18, 2011)

none but i play on finishing the one im reading this month


----------



## Parallax (Aug 18, 2011)

A Feast for Crows

whoa that sure was uneven.  The stuff I liked I really really liked the rest was kinda ok.  Still it's worth reading.


----------



## DominusDeus (Aug 19, 2011)

Lincoln Rhyme said:


> The Harry Bosch series is awesome up to City of Bones(probably the last great book of the series). After that the series sort of goes downhill. You should really try Michael Connelly's Jack McEvoy series. They're really good,even though there's only 2 books in the series so far.
> 
> Oh,and are the Pendergast series good? I've had Relic on my to-read list for a while now...



The Pendergast series is easily in my top 3 favorite series of all the books I've read. In no particular order:

Honor Harrington
Agent Pendergast
Harry Dresden

The Wheel of Time and Mistborn get a tie for 4th favorite series (and I'm only half way through the 2nd Mistborn novel).

Then I think Simon R. Green's "Nightside" series will take 5th.


----------



## Garfield (Aug 19, 2011)

My first Haruki Murakami novel, Kafka on the Shore.

WHOA was it something. I've never had a book induce such strong emotion in me as this one did. By the end of it I totally had this air bubble in the chest kind of feeling, not really sadness, something different. There was just too much empathizing with the book on my end. I dunno man, I'm still shaken up after reading that brilliant piece of work.


----------



## Lucaniel (Aug 19, 2011)

Anna Karenina


----------



## Yasha (Aug 19, 2011)

adee said:


> My first Haruki Murakami novel, Kafka on the Shore.
> 
> WHOA was it something. I've never had a book induce such strong emotion in me as this one did. By the end of it I totally had this air bubble in the chest kind of feeling, not really sadness, something different. There was just too much empathizing with the book on my end. I dunno man, I'm still shaken up after reading that brilliant piece of work.




His best. Second best - The Wind-Up Bird Chronicle.


----------



## Jeroen (Aug 20, 2011)

Just finished _A Song of Ice and Fire - A Dance with Dragons._

Now, I join the masses in waiting for the 6th book. >.>


----------



## krome (Aug 20, 2011)

The Last of the Mohicans by James Cooper


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Aug 20, 2011)

DominusDeus said:


> The Pendergast series is easily in my top 3 favorite series of all the books I've read. In no particular order:
> 
> Honor Harrington
> Agent Pendergast
> ...


I just checked out _Cabinet of Curiosities_ at my library today . I read that's when Penderghast is the true protagonist(well that and the fact that the first two weren't available  ). I'll get to the first two sometime soon. 

I haven't started it yet,because i have another book on me atm, but I'm gonna read the first chapter of CoC tonight,to get a feel of the book.

Oh,and I also love The Dresden Files. My favorite series of all time. I finished Ghost Story just last week.


----------



## Gum (Aug 21, 2011)

I just finished Darth Bane: Rule of Two by Drew Karpyshyn

It was a quick read and I really enjoyed it.


----------



## DominusDeus (Aug 21, 2011)

Lincoln Rhyme said:


> I just checked out _Cabinet of Curiosities_ at my library today . I read that's when Penderghast is the true protagonist(well that and the fact that the first two weren't available  ). I'll get to the first two sometime soon.
> 
> I haven't started it yet,because i have another book on me atm, but I'm gonna read the first chapter of CoC tonight,to get a feel of the book.
> 
> Oh,and I also love The Dresden Files. My favorite series of all time. I finished Ghost Story just last week.



Yeah, _Cabinet_ has Pendergast as the true protagonist, and it was the first Pendergast novel a friend gave me to start me on the series.


----------



## Azure Flame Fright (Aug 22, 2011)

Trapped by Michael Northrop

It had a very good flow to it, I guess easy to absorb would be how I describe it.


----------



## PikaCheeka (Aug 22, 2011)

Lincoln Rhyme said:


> Oh,and are the Pendergast series good? I've had Relic on my to-read list for a while now...



Pendergast is a brilliant character (he's a strange combination of Dale Cooper and Lestat) but those books have gone downhill recently. 

The last book was so terrible I wrote a 4-page review of it and have been considering mailing it to the authors. Pendergast was no longer the same person and there was no real plot to it. If the authors had used different names for the characters, I honestly would not have recognized most of them. There were only maybe 5 pages in the book worth reading. 

The two that best represent the series are "Cabinet of Curiosities" and "Still Life with Crows". The Diogenes trilogy is also very good, though it does lag in places and you definitely can't read it out of order. Certain of the books you can read out of order, and CoC and STwL are two of those. I'd say start with one of those, and if you like it, read the series in order after that. CoC has a hint of supernatural horror to it, whereas SLwC has your more traditional gritty serial killer. Reading both of them would give you a good feel for what the (better) part of the series is like as a whole.

If you want to end the series with a good taste in your mouth, quit with the last book in the Diogenes trilogy, which means:

Relic.
Reliquary. (sequel to Relic)
Cabinet of Curiosities.
Still Life with Crows.
Brimstone. (DT 1)
Dance of Death. (DT 2)
Book of the Dead. (DT 3)

Wheel of Darkness and Cemetery Dance were mediocre and began to show a lot of recklessness in regards to writing. Fever Dream had potential but Pendergast's character began to collapse. Cold Vengeance was, to put it kindly, complete shit.


----------



## Special Agent Sugar (Aug 22, 2011)

i just finished reading passion by lauren kate not even 5 mins ago.


----------



## DominusDeus (Aug 22, 2011)

PikaCheeka said:


> Pendergast is a brilliant character (he's a strange combination of Dale Cooper and Lestat) but those books have gone downhill recently.
> 
> The last book was so terrible I wrote a 4-page review of it and have been considering mailing it to the authors. Pendergast was no longer the same person and there was no real plot to it. If the authors had used different names for the characters, I honestly would not have recognized most of them. There were only maybe 5 pages in the book worth reading.
> 
> ...



I've been enjoying the decline in Pendergast's character. I see it as him getting older, getting the shit beat out of him all the time, and the other stuff that's been going on in his life (starting with how the Diogenes trilogy ends, and the events at the end of the first Helen book, never mind the mind fuck he gets put through at the end of Cold Vengeance). If the Helen trilogy ends on an upbeat note, I think that will cause a shift in his character, and he'll revert back to the way he was prior to Diogenes in the subsequent books. Though perhaps a  bit more gritty with the way he does things.


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Aug 22, 2011)

DominusDeus said:


> Yeah, _Cabinet_ has Pendergast as the true protagonist, and it was the first Pendergast novel a friend gave me to start me on the series.


Finished the first chapter yesterday. Pretty damn gritty as far as a horror show of bones goes .


----------



## Special Agent Sugar (Aug 22, 2011)

happy birthday by danielle steel, i was reading it at the same time i was reading passion by lauren kate.


----------



## PikaCheeka (Aug 22, 2011)

DominusDeus said:


> I've been enjoying the decline in Pendergast's character. I see it as him getting older, getting the shit beat out of him all the time, and the other stuff that's been going on in his life (starting with how the Diogenes trilogy ends, and the events at the end of the first Helen book, never mind the mind fuck he gets put through at the end of Cold Vengeance). If the Helen trilogy ends on an upbeat note, I think that will cause a shift in his character, and he'll revert back to the way he was prior to Diogenes in the subsequent books. Though perhaps a  bit more gritty with the way he does things.



Very obvious spoilers for "Cold Vengeance".


*Spoiler*: __ 




It isn't just his personality, as to an extent that is understandable. It's his behavior as a whole. How many people did he kill in that last book? The Pendergast of the earlier days would have found a way to incapacitate most of the guards on that ship, whereas in this last book, he was really just on a killing spree. It was just weak writing. I felt like I was reading James Bond or some schlocky spy novel. There was nothing sly and intelligent in the way he moved. It was all just bambambam.

However, my BIGGEST problem with the way his character is suddenly being handled is the issue with Helen's sister. He just seems to accept the fact that she was sacrificed and has this attitude of "Oh well, my wife sacrificed her mentally handicapped sis so she could live, but that's cool because SHE'S still alive." He didn't even have much of a problem with Helen's "It was her or me, so we chose her!" attitude. 

No matter how I look at it, I can't see Pendergast ever accepting something like that. I can't see any decent human being accepting something like that, much less someone like him.

Helen's a complete scumbag. If she survives and sticks around after the trilogy, I'm quitting the series. That just touched a nerve in me and I can never read a book where the a protagonist did something like that, much less the wife of the hero.

I hope Constance shoots her. "Oh it was you or your brother, so I'll shoot you." 






Lincoln Rhyme said:


> Finished the first chapter yesterday. Pretty damn gritty as far as a horror show of bones goes .



That's definitely one of the best ones. And pay close attention to all of the details, too, because a LOT happens in that book that carries over throughout the series.


Now on-topic: My last few reads were non-fiction books on nature. Not sure if that's relevant here.


----------



## Special Agent Sugar (Aug 22, 2011)

hush hush by becca fitzpatrick.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Aug 24, 2011)

The Lovely Bones by Alice Sebold


----------



## Prince Vegeta (Aug 24, 2011)

The holy quran and i already started reading it again


----------



## Pineapples (Aug 25, 2011)

adee said:


> My first Haruki Murakami novel, Kafka on the Shore.
> 
> WHOA was it something. I've never had a book induce such strong emotion in me as this one did. By the end of it I totally had this air bubble in the chest kind of feeling, not really sadness, something different. There was just too much empathizing with the book on my end. I dunno man, I'm still shaken up after reading that brilliant piece of work.



Kafka on the Shore was also my introduction to Murkami. I understand how feel, I felt something akin to that after finishing it. Also, at times, reading the book made me feel enveloped by a sort of eerie yet comforting shroud. 

Oh, I just finished _Busted Flush_. It was quite a fun read, though my favorite perspective wasn't there . Can't wait to read the next book of this series


----------



## DominusDeus (Aug 26, 2011)

One of those update things:

098.....Blood, Book 01: Blood Price by Tanya Huff
099.....Mistborn, Book 01: The Final Empire by Brandon Sanderson
100.....Mistborn, Book 02: The Well Of Ascension by Brandon Sanderson
101.....Mistborn, Book 03: The Hero Of Ages by Brandon Sanderson
102.....The Magicians, Book 02: The Magician King by Lev Grossman
103.....The Android's Dream by John Scalzi

Cannot wait for the "Alloy of Law" novel(la) by Sanderson. Loved the hell out of the Mistborn series, and the upcoming book takes place 300 years after the end of The Hero of Ages. The opening chapter for The Android's Dream has to have been the funniest shit I've ever read.


----------



## dilbot (Aug 26, 2011)

Just finished reading IT by Stephen King

And DAMN was that one of the best books I've ever read. Just coming out of high school and having to analyze book after book for symbols, archetypes and god knows what other crap made me forget that sometimes, authors just want to make a damn good story. This book made me remember that. What an amazing story. What an amazing villain. And, especially, what amazing characters.  Definitely a re-read!


----------



## Hariti (Aug 26, 2011)

_Just One Look_ by Harlan Coben 
A good read,but definitely not as good as some of his other works,like _No Second Chance_ for example.The twists just keep adding on and on and on.One more twist and I think I would have exploded.


----------



## Yasha (Aug 29, 2011)

*Kokuhaku*


Brilliant. The most twisted book I've read since _The Complete Manual of Suicide_.


----------



## Spaul (Aug 29, 2011)

DEXTER IS DELICIOUS by JEFF LINDSAY ... Finished it last weekend ...


----------



## halfhearted (Aug 31, 2011)

Sundiver by David Brin and Dance Dance Dance by Haruki Murakami


----------



## Pineapples (Aug 31, 2011)

_In the Miso Soup _by Ryu Murakami 

Quite a page turner.


----------



## halfhearted (Sep 4, 2011)

Sunset at Blandings by P.G. Wodehouse (the usual awesome, if an unfinished manuscript)
Running Wild by J.G. Ballard (wonderfully disturbing and provocative)
Timequake by Kurt Vonnegut (brought up some interesting ideas but left me unsatisfied as I tend to be after reading Vonnegut)
Startide Rising by David Brin (reinvigorated my love of science fiction)
Beyond Good and Evil by Friedrich Nietzsche (reread)
The Long Dark Tea-Time of the Soul by Douglas Adams (reread)
The Strange Case of Dr. Jekyll and Mr. Hyde by Robert Louis Stevenson (reread)


----------



## Jiraiya's Girl (Sep 4, 2011)

I have currently finished reading Water for Elephants by Sara Gruen.  Wonderful book, though I didn't know a lot about the history of the American Circus before I read it.  It's because of that book that I want to learn more about the American Circus, it's history at least.


----------



## halfhearted (Sep 6, 2011)

*The Postman Always Rings Twice by James Cain*; a fan of hardboiled fiction, I dig Cain's depressing world, his degenerate characters. It was a simple tale told well.
*
Oryx and Crake by Margaret Atwood*; a finely crafted post-apocalyptic story with nary a misstep but one which I had almost no interest in over the entire course of reading. I seem to have this trouble with all of the Atwood novels I read. There's something terribly bland about her moralizing which makes me feel as though I'm being warned about something overly obvious as though it's actually insightful without characters or a plot that I'm engaged by to pick up the thematic slack. I can see why she's received so well by critics, but maybe my lack of interest in Year of the Flood was symptomatic of a general pattern rather than being anomalous.


----------



## dream (Sep 6, 2011)

*The Crippled God by Steven Erikson*;  Not my favorite book of this series but it remains highly enjoyable at times.  Quite a few plot lines were concluded but more questions were also raised.  :/


----------



## Lucaniel (Sep 7, 2011)

The Eye In the Door - Pat Barker


----------



## halfhearted (Sep 7, 2011)

*Chocky by John Wyndham*; very easy to read with a curious narrative that pulls one along but lacking in the depth Wyndham usually reaches with an unfortunate sexism apparent in his characterizations which dates the story significantly.

EDIT (9/8/11):
*The Death of Ivan Ilyich by Leo Tolstoy
I Want To Thank My Brain For Remembering Me by Jimmy Breslin*


----------



## Pineapples (Sep 10, 2011)

*Suicide Kings* by multiple authors including Ian Tregillis, Caroline Spector, Melinda Snodgrass, Victor Milan, SL Farrell and Daniel Abraham.

Great ending to the Committe trilogy, going to miss these guys .


----------



## tessacha (Sep 10, 2011)

The Dollanganger Series. by V.C Andrews.
I thing the books were AMAZING. Especially the first, I was so surprised at the end.


----------



## Parallax (Sep 11, 2011)

A Dance With Dragons

thoughts in the Song of Ice and Fire thread

great read.


----------



## Cyphon (Sep 11, 2011)

I have been reading through the _Codex Alera_ series by Jim Butcher. Finished the 3rd and 4th book over the past couple of weeks and I have to say this is definitely sitting high on my favorite series list. There are hardly any characters I don't like and the action is continuous and enjoyable.

If I had any complaint it is that the series is not quite dark enough. It keeps it real with the gruesome stuff and detail but I never fear for any of the MC's. It could use some big deaths. With that I may have it as my top 1 or 2 overall.


----------



## halfhearted (Sep 11, 2011)

*The Know-It-All: One Man's Humble Quest to Become the Smartest Person in the World by A.J. Jacobs*; surprisingly enjoyable. If I'm going to be polite, I was not terribly fond of the year he lived biblically. This isn't to say it was hugely enjoyable or even mostly enjoyable. But, it was an interesting idea dealt with in a competent manner which has actually inspired me to start reading the Britannica myself. And, I laughed a few times which would have been worth the read regardless.


----------



## DominusDeus (Sep 15, 2011)

DominusDeus said:


> One of those update things:
> 
> 098.....Blood, Book 01: Blood Price by Tanya Huff
> 099.....Mistborn, Book 01: The Final Empire by Brandon Sanderson
> ...



Another of those "update" things:

104.....Agent To The Stars by John Scalzi
105.....Greywalker, Book 06: Downpour by Kat Richardson
106.....Blood, Book 02: Blood Trail by Tanya Huff
107.....Mercy Thompson, Book 01: Moon Calls by Patricia Briggs
108.....Blood, Book 03: Blood Lines by Tanya Huff
109.....Iron Druid, Book 01: Hounded by Kevin Hearne
110.....Blood, Book 04: Blood Pact by Tanya Huff
111.....Blood, Book 05: Blood Debt by Tanya Huff
112.....Iron Druid, Book 02: Hexed by Kevin Hearne
113.....Harry Bosch, Book 02: The Black Ice by Michael Connelly
114.....Kitty, Book 01: Kitty And The The Midnight Hour by Carrie Vaughn
115.....Kitty, Book 02: Kitty Goes To Washington by Carrie Vaughn
116.....Kitty, Book 03: Kitty Takes A Holiday by Carrie Vaughn
117.....Kitty, Book 04: Kitty And The Silver Bullet by Carrie Vaughn
118.....Iron Druid, Book 03: Hammered by Kevin Hearne
118.5...Deadpool Vs. The Marvel Universe
119.....Safehold, Book 05: How Firm A Foundation by David Weber


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Sep 15, 2011)

*Cabinet of Curiosities*- I have to go to bed soon, so I'll just put my review here and copy/paste it to my other forum and Goodreads account in the morning.

Summary: Special Agent Pendergast is on a very weird case. It seems that a graveyard of butchered bodies has been discovered. Pendergast then sets on loan mission to find the murderer, with some help along the way with Reporter Bill Smithback, and archeologist Nora Kelly. Little does he know that here is some dark things brewing with why the murders were committed.

My opinion: I thought this book was decent. It was slow-paced to me at parts, but Pendergast's back story was really great,and the ending to this book is one of the best I've read. 

My rating: 3.3./5.



DominusDeus said:


> Another of those "update" things:
> 
> 
> 107.....Mercy Thompson, Book 01: Moon Calls by Patricia Briggs




Is it any good? It's been sitting on my to-reads for a while now, and I'm wondering if it's just some angst novel or something.


----------



## Citizen Bismarck (Sep 17, 2011)

*Richard Laymon* - _*Night in the Lonesome October*_ - *9/10*: This is at once one of the eeriest, and one of most immediate, horror novels of recent decades. It details what befalls a lovesick young man as he wanders on successive nights through his college town. Ed Logan, 20, just ditched by his long-term girlfriend, takes a seven-mile walk late one night from his apartment to Dandi Doughnuts, the first steps in an odyssey that finds him mixing with a new girlfriend, cannibals ("trolls") living underneath neighborhood bridges, a gay college student with the hots for Ed, violent or potentially violent sexual predators both male and female and, most memorably, a fellow night-traveler: an 18-year-old homeless girl named Casey who teaches him to embrace the wonders and terrors of the night. The novel unfolds like a series of dreams some nightmarish, some amusing, some wet and is related in the extreme detail of moment-to-moment narration that allows Laymon, at his best as he is here, to plunge readers fully into the alternate reality of another's experiences. Due special praise here are the visceral truths of young adult life that Laymon plumbs in his characters. But above all, this novel, like so many of his others, is just good old nasty fun to read; it's a traipse through unknown territory, with jack-in-the-boxes of all sorts lurking just behind the next shadow or page. (Publishers Weekly)


*Oscar Wilde* - _*The Importance of Being Earnest*_ - *9/10*: Oscar Wilde's madcap farce about mistaken identities, secret engagements, and lovers entanglements still delights readers more than a century after its 1895 publication and premiere performance.
Cecily Cardew and Gwendolen Fairfax are both in love with the same mythical suitor. Jack Worthing has wooed Gewndolen as Ernest while Algernon has also posed as Ernest to win the heart of Jack s ward, Cecily. When all four arrive at Jack s country home on the same weekend the "rivals" to fight for Ernest s undivided attention and the "Ernests" to claim their beloveds pandemonium breaks loose. Only a senile nursemaid and an old, discarded hand-bag can save the day!


*Jonathan Safran Foer* - _*Extremely Loud and Incredibly Close*_ - *10/10*: Meet Oskar Schell, an inventor, Francophile, tambourine player, Shakespearean actor, jeweler, pacifist, correspondent with Stephen Hawking and Ringo Starr. He is nine years old. And he is on an urgent, secret search through the five boroughs of New York. His mission is to find the lock that fits a mysterious key belonging to his father, who died in the World Trade Center on 9/11.
An inspired innocent, Oskar is alternately endearing, exasperating, and hilarious as he careens from Central Park to Coney Island to Harlem on his search. Along the way he is always dreaming up inventions to keep those he loves safe from harm. What about a birdseed shirt to let you fly away? What if you could actually hear everyone's heartbeat? His goal is hopeful, but the past speaks a loud warning in stories of those who've lost loved ones before. As Oskar roams New York, he encounters a motley assortment of humanity who are all survivors in their own way. He befriends a 103-year-old war reporter, a tour guide who never leaves the Empire State Building, and lovers enraptured or scorned. Ultimately, Oskar ends his journey where it began, at his father's grave.


----------



## DominusDeus (Sep 17, 2011)

Lincoln Rhyme said:


> *Cabinet of Curiosities*- I have to go to bed soon, so I'll just put my review here and copy/paste it to my other forum and Goodreads account in the morning.
> 
> Summary: Special Agent Pendergast is on a very weird case. It seems that a graveyard of butchered bodies has been discovered. Pendergast then sets on loan mission to find the murderer, with some help along the way with Reporter Bill Smithback, and archeologist Nora Kelly. Little does he know that here is some dark things brewing with why the murders were committed.
> 
> ...



Its _okay_. I'll give the 2nd and maybe 3rd book a go later, and if it isn't any better, I wont continue with the series. I would highly suggest the Kitty Norville series, though. They both involve werewolves as the main characters (well, sort of. Mercy can shape-shift into a coyote, but werewolves are involved), but the Kitty Noville series is much more gritty than the Mercy Thompson series. Plus I used to be a big AM radio listener, especially Coast to Coast AM, but not much since Art Bell retired (George Noory and Ian Punnett suck). Kitty is an AM radio host of a show that is similar to Coast to Coast, so that helped suck me into the series.

And though only 3 books long (as of now), the Iron Druid series is fun as hell. It haz angreh kittehs in it.


----------



## cheshire cat (Sep 17, 2011)

Freeing Grace - Charity Norman


----------



## halfhearted (Sep 17, 2011)

_*The Old Man And The Sea*_* by Ernest Hemingway*; I've always had a hard time enjoying Hemingway for various reasons mostly relating to feminist critique of his characters and themes, but I can generally find something to take away from any read of his work. This novella was no exception. 

_*Earth*_* by David Brin*; surprisingly good. I say surprising because of how many bad experiences I've had with science fiction and/or fantasy writers, where I will find myself falling for them after a first, great read only to find every title which follows to be subpar, unsatisfying. While Brin can be a bit heavy with his exposition, reading Earth never felt like work, even as it managed to make me think, managed to make me want to think about certain philosophies, relationships, and possibilities. The characters were particularly engaging as was the premise. So, with less trepidation than before, I look forward to more from this author.

*Of Mice and Men by John Steinbeck*; One of those classics where I can see why it's so important and why it's held up in such high esteem, but I didn't particularly take any enjoyment in the reading. Maybe it's having seen too many products that have built themselves around similar ideas, narratives, characters (probably using Steinbeck as a template), but I was underwhelmed. I felt none of the tension so many others seem to feel; supposedly, it emanates from every word or something like that.


----------



## Cyphon (Sep 19, 2011)

Finished books 5 and 6 of the _Codex Alera_ series by Jim Butcher. 

Thus the series has ended and become one of my favorites. So many likable characters and so much action. Maybe not as deep as some fantasy stories but never really dull at any point. 

Apparently there could be a continuation of the series at some point. Not sure how I feel about it. Seems to me like it would just be a sort of rehash with updated characters. Who knows though.....


----------



## Parallax (Sep 19, 2011)

A Wild Sheep Chase

fun Murakami story, one of his earliest works


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Sep 20, 2011)

Cyphon said:


> Finished books 5 and 6 of the _Codex Alera_ series by Jim Butcher.
> 
> Thus the series has ended and become one of my favorites. So many likable characters and so much action. Maybe not as deep as some fantasy stories but never really dull at any point.
> 
> Apparently there could be a continuation of the series at some point. Not sure how I feel about it. Seems to me like it would just be a sort of rehash with updated characters. Who knows though.....


I'm really skeptical about trying this series. I loved Jim Butcher's Dresden Files, but I can't stand a pure fantasy novel. I'm like, the biggest anti-fantasy guy I know .


----------



## Ruby Moon (Sep 20, 2011)

_The Secret History of the Mongol Queens_ by Jack Weatherford.


----------



## halfhearted (Sep 20, 2011)

*Death in Venice by Thomas Mann*; the prose was a bit heavy for me: it read with the dry reverence of an antiquated documentarian. In some ways, I think that the message which Mann was trying to convey overwhelmed the story he was telling. There was a constantly sliding scale of style of substance that never managed to find any balance. 

*The Bunner Sisters by Edith Wharton*; impressive. It was such a well-structured story that drew one in and along very easily while making smart, cutting observations about the reality of the working class, the lives of older unmarried women, and the sentimentality of female authors in Wharton's time. Observations that actually still hold a lot of truth to this day, sadly, and a message she managed to make subtle enough that it instructs without offending while still entertaining. 

*Siddhartha by Hermann Hesse*; this book was something of a revelation for me. While I've always had an affinity for Buddhist philosophies, there are many aspects to its doctrine which are hard for me to agree with or adopt. Yet, I do not see my own beliefs as necessarily being different despite those disagreements. This paradox was one of the many mysteries which Hesse dealt with in his book. Even when he was not necessarily being groundbreaking or profound, his writing definitely inspires thought without trying to lead it. It stresses experience and autonomy. And, it still was a great tale on its own, beyond the message it carried between its lines.

*A Christmas Carol by Charles Dickens*; it's hard to believe that I had never actually read the original story, despite having seen trillions of adaptations many, many times over. Even more shocking to me was the fact that I preferred this novella above all the other versions. For the very first time, I loved Scrooge. Not after his conversion but right from the start. Everything was more humorous, more joyful, more heartbreaking, more tearful. It was just a lovely read, and I think I'll be reading it at least once a year from now on. 

*The Cement Garden by Ian McEwan*; Attract, repel. Delight, disgust. Simplify, complicate. McEwan's writing was very integrated, wonderfully terribly so. His prose was very basic and straightforward in how it explained, detailed, outlined very complicated relationships and issues from the perspective of the young narrator. One was able to see through his eyes beauty in rather disgusting circumstances. And, despite how the events repel, the story attracts. I need to read more of his work.


----------



## DominusDeus (Sep 21, 2011)

Lincoln Rhyme said:


> I'm really skeptical about trying this series. I loved Jim Butcher's Dresden Files, but I can't stand a pure fantasy novel. I'm like, the biggest anti-fantasy guy I know .



Give it a try anyways. Then read Brandon Sanderson's _Mistborn_ trilogy. I don't think you'll be disappointed.

If you like those, then perhaps the Wheel of Time series (which is hueg).


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Sep 21, 2011)

DominusDeus said:


> Give it a try anyways. Then read Brandon Sanderson's _Mistborn_ trilogy. I don't think you'll be disappointed.
> 
> If you like those, then perhaps the Wheel of Time series (which is hueg).


That Mistborn trilogy sounds epic . I've always wanted to read a book with a revolutionary(or somewhat revolutionary, anyway) as the main character pek.


----------



## Cyphon (Sep 21, 2011)

Lincoln Rhyme said:


> I'm really skeptical about trying this series. I loved Jim Butcher's Dresden Files, but I can't stand a pure fantasy novel. I'm like, the biggest anti-fantasy guy I know .



I wouldn't call it pure fantasy. I suppose it is (technically....not too sure) but a lot of the fighting is actual war as opposed to magic or that sort of thing. If you already love Butcher I think it is worth giving it a chance.



Lincoln Rhyme said:


> That Mistborn trilogy sounds epic . I've always wanted to read a book with a revolutionary(or somewhat revolutionary, anyway) as the main character pek.



I haven't typically been great about recommending books but if you haven't read it I would suggest picking up _The Lies of Locke Lamora_. I highly recommend this book to anyone. Very light on the fantasy and heavy on the.....Awesome. I couldn't think of anything more cool to say


----------



## DominusDeus (Sep 24, 2011)

Lincoln Rhyme said:


> That Mistborn trilogy sounds epic . I've always wanted to read a book with a revolutionary(or somewhat revolutionary, anyway) as the main character pek.



Another suggestion, while not fantasy, is reminiscent of it, especially if you like revolutionary stuff. Check out David Weber's  series.



> The series is mostly set around the 31st century, on a distant world dubbed "Safehold" where a group of humans has hidden themselves from an alien race known as the Gbaba. When first contact was made between the humans and the Gbaba, the Gbaba began an extermination campaign which nearly succeeded in destroying all known humans in the galaxy, including the entire population of Earth. The humans on Safehold managed to avoid detection by reverting to a pre-electrical and pre-electronics technology base and incorporating that into a religious belief system which forbade any higher technology on penalty of death.


----------



## Butcher (Sep 24, 2011)

Ghost Story by Jim Butcher. I had to finish it for a project,which caused me not to get the full enjoyment out of it. I still liked it though,and it is good a good read.

I'm already geared up for Cold Days.


----------



## Deer_Hunter_ (Sep 24, 2011)

*Disgrace, Boyhood and Summertime* by J.M Coetzee.
The best novelist of our era if you ask me


----------



## Hunter (Sep 24, 2011)

*The Lost Hero* by Rick Riordan.

Now to wait for the Son of Neptune.


----------



## halfhearted (Sep 24, 2011)

*Extension du Domaine de la Lutte by Michel Houellebecq
The Mountains of Madness by H.P. Lovecraft
History of Rasselas: Prince of Abyssinia by Samuel Johnson
Ignorance by Milan Kundera
Through the Looking Glass by Lewis Carroll (reread)
The History of the Caliph Vathek by William Beckford
Kitchen by Banana Yoshimoto*


----------



## Trunkten (Sep 24, 2011)

*Mao's Great Famine (Frank Dikoetter)*: I've always, to an extent, defended Mao when he has come under his harshest criticism. I've maintained that, whilst a terrible, dictatorial menace, he was not a monster on the same level as Hitler and Stalin. However having read this remarkable text, pieced together from evidence collected in the Chinese archives, I think my defence lies somewhat in tatters. The Great Leap Forward is an aspect of Maoist history that I'd somewhat studied before, but Dikoetter's research all but proves Mao's responsibility for tens of millions of deaths, combined with blatant disregard of his own countrymen's lives. Powerful stuff, I'd recommend it to anyone with even a slight interest in modern history and with the desire to never see past sins repeated.

*Making Sense of Japanese (Jay Rubin)*: Witty, fluid and generally concise, this is one of the best books I've read that deals with the often daunting subject of learning the Japanese language. I was already a huge fan of Rubin's works having translated some of Haruki Murakami's best novels in to English (Norwegian Wood, Wind-Up Bird Chronicles...), but now I see what a fantastic writer he is in his own right.

Made up of a series of essays in no real order of topic or difficulty, sometimes referring backwards and forwards to each other, Rubin attempts to break down and analyse some of the more challenging, or at least most frequently mis-understood, grammar that confronts foreign students of the Japanese language. A Harvard professor, his style invariably gets a little complicated itself at times, but never to the point that you can't keep up after a careful re-reading of the sentence or paragraph in question. Highly recommended to anyone studying the Japanese language, and especially those with an ambition to translate it in the future.


----------



## Scizor (Sep 25, 2011)

*Paper Towns (by John Green)*

I REALLY enjoyed it. I liked the story alot and the characters were interesting. Also, I genuinely laughed during some parts, which doesn't happen to me often when I read books.


----------



## Kiryuu (Sep 25, 2011)




----------



## Ruby Moon (Sep 26, 2011)

_The Lost Hero_ by Rick Riordan.


----------



## Cyphon (Sep 26, 2011)

Ruby Moon said:


> _The Lost Hero_ by Rick Riordan.



This is the continuation from Percy Jackson right? Is it as good/interesting as the first 5?


----------



## AlexForest9 (Sep 26, 2011)

Harry Potter and The Deathly Hallows, thought I might as well read it for the fourth time to remind myself HP is over :'(


----------



## Detective (Sep 26, 2011)

DominusDeus said:


> And though only 3 books long (as of now), the Iron Druid series is fun as hell.



You know that's right.


----------



## Tsukiyo (Sep 29, 2011)

_How Does it Feel to be A Problem_ by Moustafa Bayoumi


----------



## Angel3234 (Oct 1, 2011)

Just finished, reading the last book, Breaking Dawn of Twlight saga. Now, I don't like the series, thanks to it. =/


----------



## DominusDeus (Oct 2, 2011)

DominusDeus said:


> Another of those "update" things:
> 
> 104.....Agent To The Stars by John Scalzi
> 105.....Greywalker, Book 06: Downpour by Kat Richardson
> ...



Beat my record of 122 last year:

120.....Cotton Malone, Book 01: The Templar Legacy by Steve Berry
121.....Cotton Malone, Book 02: The Alexandria Link by Steve Berry
122.....Kitty, Book 05: Kitty And The Dead Man's Hand by Carrie Vaughn
123.....Kitty, Book 06: Kitty Raises Hell by Carrie Vaughn
124.....Kitty, Book 07: Kitty's House Of Horrors by Carrie Vaughn
125.....Kitty, Book 08: Kitty Goes To War by Carrie Vaughn
126.....Kitty, Book 09: Kitty's Big Trouble by Carrie Vaughn
127.....Flood (Book 01) by Stephen Baxter
128.....Ark (Book 02) by Stephen Baxter
129.....NASA, Book 02: Titan by Stephen Baxter
130.....The Time Machine by H. G. Wells
131.....The Time Ships by Stephen Baxter


----------



## Cyphon (Oct 2, 2011)

_The Name of The Wind_ by Patrick Rothfuss.

I have trouble trying to put into words what I think about this book. It was a pleasant and enjoyable read almost the entire time but in the end I almost felt cheated like nothing had really happened. I can't complain because I enjoyed the "nothingness" but at the same time I am like "what is the point of what I just read?". 

You know in most fantasy you have an idea of where things are going and who the enemy is and that sort of thing. We know who it is here but didn't get much of anything about it. Damn, I still think I am saying this poorly. Either way it is a good book and one I would recommend, I just feel.......Odd about it.


----------



## RisingVengeance (Oct 3, 2011)

_Stalemate_ by Iris Johansen. 

It took me longer than I thought it ever would to finish this book given the overall length/words per page. It had a lot to do with the pacing of the book I think. It would pick up in some parts and then would slow down again until the very end when it had my attention continuously.


----------



## halfhearted (Oct 3, 2011)

Man of Feeling by Henry Mackenzie
Candide by Voltaire (reread)
The Thirty-Nine Steps by John Buchanan
A Sentimental Journey Through France and Italy by Laurence Sterne
The Inferno by Henri Barsusses
The Shadow Line by Joseph Conrad
Diary of a Nobody by George Grossmith
The Stranger by Albert Camus


----------



## DominusDeus (Oct 8, 2011)

A few more:

132.....A Beautiful Friendship by David Weber
133.....Joe Pitt, Book 03: Half The Blood Of Brooklyn by Charlie Huston
135.....Skullduggery, Book 01: Skullduggery Pleasant by Derek Landy
136.....Skullduggery, Book 02: Playing With Fire by Derek Landy
137.....Heroes of Olympus, Book 02: Son Of Neptune by Rick Riordan
138.....NASA, Book 03: Moonseed by Stephen Baxter


----------



## Hunter (Oct 10, 2011)

*The Son of Neptune* by Rick Riordan.


----------



## Sassy (Oct 14, 2011)

Last book I read was Cell by Stephen King (again) RE-reading some things


----------



## Mr. Kaneda (Oct 14, 2011)

The Color of Water by James McBride.


----------



## Saturday (Oct 14, 2011)

Night by Elie Weisel

Finished it early last week. Made me teary eyed at times. Overall great book.


----------



## Commander Vimes (Oct 14, 2011)

_The Colour of Magic_ by Terry Pratchett.

I knew I would like the series, but didn't think I would *love* it so soon.


----------



## halfhearted (Oct 16, 2011)

_Brightness Reef_ by David Brin
_Many Ways to Nirvana_ by Dalai Lama, Renuka Singh
_Degas: The Man and His Art_ by Henry Loyrette
_Notes From the Underground_ by Fyodor Dostoevsky (reread)
_The Devil and Miss Prym _by Paulo Coelho
_The Gift of Stones_ by Jim Crace


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Oct 20, 2011)

I read The Girl With The Dragon Tattoo

Really good read.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Oct 21, 2011)

The Good Soldier: A Tale of Passion by Ford Madox Ford


----------



## Jena (Oct 21, 2011)

_Martian Chronicles_
I can't believe I haven't read it before now. 
It was really good - a few of the shorts I liked less than the others - but overall it was a nice read.


----------



## Cyphon (Oct 21, 2011)

_The Blade Itself_ by Joe Abercrombie. 

It was okay.


----------



## DominusDeus (Oct 22, 2011)

DominusDeus said:


> A few more:
> 
> 132.....A Beautiful Friendship by David Weber
> 133.....Joe Pitt, Book 03: Half The Blood Of Brooklyn by Charlie Huston
> ...



And along we go:

139.....Takeshi Kovacs, Book 01: Altered Carbon by Richard Morgan
140.....Repairman Jack, Book 15: The Dark At The End by F. Paul Wilson
141.....Men In Black, Book 01: Men In Black by Steve Perry
142.....Xeelee Sequence, Book 01: Raft by Stephen Baxter
143.....Grimnoir, Book 01: Hard Magic by Larry Correia
144.....Joe Pitt, Book 04: Every Last Drop by Charlie Huston
145.....Joe Pitt, Book 05: My Dead Body by Charlie Huston
146.....Dead Six, Book 01: Dead Six by Larry Correia

I'm just gonna say it here, and recommend anything by Larry Correia. Not a lot of books under his belt yet, but every damn one so far has been hugely fun and full of action. And guns. Lots of guns. And at one point, armored zombie bears.


----------



## Parallax (Oct 24, 2011)

Animal Man Vol.1-3 By Grant Morrison and Chas Troug

good stuff.


----------



## Yoona (Oct 24, 2011)

Mockingjay - Suzanne Collins.
Shouldn't have wasted time and read it


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Oct 25, 2011)

Prospero's Daughter by Elizabeth Nunez


----------



## Wandhappy (Oct 25, 2011)

The Wicked novel by G.M


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Oct 28, 2011)

I read a book. 


Timeline by somebody. I think maybe that guy who wrote Jurassic Park.


Not too shabby.


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Oct 28, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> I read a book.
> 
> 
> Timeline by somebody. I think maybe that guy who wrote Jurassic Park.
> ...


You mean Michael Crichton ?


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Oct 28, 2011)

Could be. 

That book was pretty interesting. Time travel, quantum physics, medieval setting/modern setting. It was different from what I normally read.


----------



## Shark Skin (Oct 28, 2011)

Star Wars: Fatal Alliance by Sean Williams- Got through it pretty fast. Well paced for the most part. Character development isn't great, but the action kept things entertaining.


----------



## Violence (Oct 28, 2011)

A Soldier's Choice by D.L. Warner pek


----------



## DominusDeus (Oct 29, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Could be.
> 
> That book was pretty interesting. Time travel, quantum physics, medieval setting/modern setting. It was different from what I normally read.



Yeah, that's Crichton's. It's one of the better time travel pieces I've seen. So far, Orson Scott Card's "Pastwatch: The Redemption of Christoper Columbus" holds the top spot. If you liked Timeline, give that OSC book a go.


----------



## Cyphon (Oct 29, 2011)

_Before They Are Hanged_ by Joe Abercrombie

Better than the first book but still nothing I am too excited about. All in all not bad but out of all the fantasy I have read it would go more towards the middle or bottom of the pile. One book left to finish out the trilogy.


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Oct 30, 2011)

I just finished *The Girl Who Played With Fire* by Stieg Larsson

*Plot Summary*: Mikael Blomkvist hires a journalist who is doing research on an underground sex trade organization. That reporter is then murdered. The funny thing is, the murder weapon used to kill the newly hired journalist and his wife, had Lisbeth Salander's finger prints on it. Blomkvist believes Salander had nothing to do with it, and tries to prove her innocence. Meanwhile Salander tries to deal with it in the only way she knows best.

*My opinion*: The Girl Who Played With Fire is just as good, if not better, than The Girl With The Dragon Tattoo. What makes this book better is that Salander is really the main character this time around, followed by no financial bullshit like in the first 100 pages of the first book. We actually get to look through the villains perspective this time too .

Although all the characters were fleshed out really well in the first book, they really take the sidelines here. We got really intimate with the Vangers in TGWTDT, didn't have that vibe with anyone in this book. The book has one of the greatest endings I've ever seen, I was just about to shit bricks .

My rating: 4.8/5


----------



## Malicious Friday (Oct 30, 2011)

The last good book I finished recently was in August and it was the 7th book to Garth Nix's Keys to the Kingdom series. It is called Lord Sunday and I seriously recommend it if you like Fantasy (I think that's the genre).

Another book I finished reading was a draft of my creation. It's called Arena Trap and I made it myself. It's pretty good, amateur stuff but I keep the action going. if you want to read it go here. Click on the Arena Trap header. All of it is not done yet though....


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Oct 31, 2011)

I've read up to Superior Saturday in the Keys to the Kingdom series. Don't know why I haven't read Lord Sunday yet. I think when it came out, I was just getting out of my fantasy obsession .


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Oct 31, 2011)

DominusDeus said:


> Yeah, that's Crichton's. It's one of the better time travel pieces I've seen. So far, Orson Scott Card's "Pastwatch: The Redemption of Christoper Columbus" holds the top spot. If you liked Timeline, give that OSC book a go.



I'm a fan of time travel in fiction in general. It's one of the most interesting subjects.


----------



## kazuri (Oct 31, 2011)

EON is a good book relating to time travel. 

Orson Scott Card is a huge hypocrite. Writes books where the main idea involves equality for insects/plants etc, yet he is outspokenly anti-gay.


----------



## Kelsey (Oct 31, 2011)

Supernatural Novel ; Night Terrors.

Enjoyed it, it as interesting with a wide range of well written even if 90% of them played a short role characters with interesting twists.


----------



## Malicious Friday (Oct 31, 2011)

Lincoln Rhyme said:


> I've read up to Superior Saturday in the Keys to the Kingdom series. Don't know why I haven't read Lord Sunday yet. I think when it came out, I was just getting out of my fantasy obsession .



You haven't read it yet? READ IT!!


----------



## Violence (Nov 1, 2011)

Dune (book 1) pek


----------



## Samavarti (Nov 1, 2011)

_The Wind-Up Bird Chronicle_ by Haruki Murakami.


----------



## Samavarti (Nov 1, 2011)

_Flow My Tears, the Policeman Said_ by Philip K. Dick


----------



## Cyphon (Nov 4, 2011)

_Last Argument of Kings_ by Joe Abercrombie.

A good finish to a solid series. Didn't leave me with many questions and wrapped things up well. Overall the trilogy was good but never great. Not something I would highly recommend but a solid enough read.


----------



## Malicious Friday (Nov 4, 2011)

All of the I read are easy reads for me but they're so entertainingpek. I got this book on Sunday and I finished it on Tuesday. It's called Micheal Vey (insert lightning bolt here): The Prisoner of Cell 25. It's a new book made this year. It's a series and the second book will (hopefully) be out next year. 

Right now I'm reading "I am Number Four". I started it on Tuesday but it's a 440 page book so I probably won't be done with it until next week. I have the second book- "The Power of Six". I'm anticipating that it'll be as good as the prequel. After that, I'm going to read the fourth book of the Daniel X series- Daniel X:Game Over.

I have a enough to read to keep me possibly after Thanksgiving break.


----------



## abcd (Nov 5, 2011)

Finished Gardens of the moon ... First book of Malazan series, The world building is astounding, Loved the book and Am reading the second part now


----------



## halfhearted (Nov 5, 2011)

The House of Doctor Dee by Peter Ackroyd
Florida Roadkill by Tim Dorsey
Winter's Bone by Daniel Woodrell


----------



## Mr. Kaneda (Nov 5, 2011)

Wuthering Heights by Emily Bronte.


----------



## halfhearted (Nov 6, 2011)

The Hitchhiker's Guide to the Galaxy by Douglas Adams (reread)
The Restaurant at the End of the Universe by Douglas Adams (reread)
Life, the Universe and Everything by Douglas Adams (reread)


----------



## Es (Nov 7, 2011)

Predator: South China Sea


----------



## halfhearted (Nov 7, 2011)

So Long And Thanks For All The Fish by Douglas Adams (reread)
Young Zaphod Plays It Safe by Douglas Adams (reread)


----------



## Primavera (Nov 7, 2011)

Happy Potter and the Chamber of Secrets by J. K. Rowling. It was pretty interesting, and I'm liking how the whole series is unfolding so far.


----------



## Corruption (Nov 7, 2011)

A Dance With Dragons


----------



## Parallax (Nov 9, 2011)

Kafka on the Shore (re read)

On the second re read it does feel like certain sections connect more than on the initial read.  I feel like I'll have to read this a few more times over the course of a few years till I really get the full intended effect.  Still a beautiful and strange novel that really is up there with Murakami's best.


----------



## halfhearted (Nov 10, 2011)

W.C. Fields: His Follies and Fortunes by Robert Lewis Taylor
The World is Flat: A Brief History of the 21st Century by Thomas L. Friedman
Mostly Harmless by Douglas Adams (reread)
Aesop's Fables by Aesop


----------



## NarutoXHinata (Nov 10, 2011)

Inheritance - [The Inheritance Cycle 04], and the last book in the series by Christopher Paolini.


----------



## Yak (Nov 10, 2011)

Final volume of Erikson's A Malazan Book of the Fallen series, 100 pages remaining. Will finish tonight or the night after. Under tears.
Damn books kept me company for more than three years.


----------



## Sasuke (Nov 10, 2011)

_Night of Knives _- Ian Cameron Esslemont. Malazan Novella, short but not too shabby.


----------



## Shark Skin (Nov 14, 2011)

A Song of Ice and Fire: A Game of Thrones


----------



## Malicious Friday (Nov 15, 2011)

The Power of Six. The second book to the Lorien Legacies series.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Nov 15, 2011)

The Wasp Factory by Iain Banks


----------



## Jeroen (Nov 16, 2011)

_11/22/63_ by _Stephen King_.


----------



## Ruby Moon (Nov 16, 2011)

Good Omens by Neil Gaiman and Terry Pratchett


----------



## halfhearted (Nov 16, 2011)

Startide Rising by David Brin
Little Women by Louisa May Alcott


----------



## junella (Nov 18, 2011)

I just finished reading _Rage of An Angel_ by Sidney Sheldon. It's a fiction story about a woman who was an attorney. I'm not a good story teller but the story is the  best!


----------



## Malicious Friday (Nov 19, 2011)

I finished reading the fourth book to the Daniel X series; Daniel X: Game Over.


----------



## Air D (Nov 19, 2011)

_Power of Six_ by Pittacus Lore and _First Kill_ by Heather Brewer.


----------



## Parallax (Nov 19, 2011)

I've been reading some Raymond Carver short stories for class lately, they're pretty great.


----------



## Yasha (Nov 19, 2011)

A Storm of Swords. Main characters died like flies.


----------



## Es (Nov 19, 2011)

Predator Concrete Jungle


----------



## Prendergast (Nov 20, 2011)

i have finished 1Q84; the ending kind of was a let down, but i'm going to have to let it all sink in before having a final opinion


----------



## EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! (Nov 20, 2011)

Death: The Time of Your Life by Neil Gaiman.
Liked it more than the High Cost of Living. Foxglove <3


----------



## Violence (Nov 23, 2011)

The Devil wears Prada by Lauren Weisberger


----------



## NarutoXHinata (Nov 25, 2011)

*Scholar* the latest book in the *Imager* series by *L. E. Modesitt*


----------



## Blaizen (Nov 25, 2011)

*Good Omens* by Terry Pratchett and Neil Gaiman. Excellent book 10/10 in my opinion. My favourite characters had to be Crowley, Adam and Newt.


----------



## Mochi (Nov 26, 2011)

Faust I by Goethe


----------



## Ruby Moon (Nov 26, 2011)

_The Throne of Fire_ by Rick Riordan


----------



## Butcher (Nov 30, 2011)

_The Girl With The Dragon Tattoo_ by Steig Larson

It was pretty good. On to _The Talisman_, then _The Girl Who Played With Fire_.


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Nov 30, 2011)

Finished The Girl Who Kicked the Hornet's Nest. It was the worst of the series,but definitely a good read.

Goodbye Lisbeth Salander, I'm sure gonna miss you .


----------



## Primavera (Nov 30, 2011)

_Harry Potter and the Order of the Phoenix_ by J. K. Rowling. I have to admit that I couldn't stop reading when it was nearing the end. Definitely kept me on the edge of my seat despite being ridiculously long.


----------



## Pokeaotics (Nov 30, 2011)

Hmm.  I finished Pride and Prejudice by Jane Austen a couple weeks ago (for the fiftieth time) and The Land of Silver Apples by Nancy Farmer (which I read purely for nostalgia's sake) a few days ago.  I have a few pages left in The Time Machine by H. G. Wells too.


----------



## Mr. Kaneda (Dec 3, 2011)

To Kill a Mockingbird by: Harper Lee
I suddenly fell in love with the book when, I read the first chapter. Causing me to read more and more. Excellent literature.


----------



## Primavera (Dec 3, 2011)

_Harry Potter and the Half-Blood Prince_ by J. K. Rowling. It might just be the best out of the ones I've read so far. It was thrilling; I couldn't put it down. The end had me a bit depressed, I'll admit, but overall it was a good book.


----------



## DominusDeus (Dec 5, 2011)

DominusDeus said:


> And along we go:
> 
> 139.....Takeshi Kovacs, Book 01: Altered Carbon by Richard Morgan
> 140.....Repairman Jack, Book 15: The Dark At The End by F. Paul Wilson
> ...



Haven't updated in a while, so.... Also, numbering fix. Didn't skip a book, but typo'd the numbering earlier on.

145.....Dead Six, Book 01: Dead Six by Larry Correia
146.....Grimnoir, Book 02: Spellbound by Larry Correia
147.....Jack Reacher, Book 16: The Affair by Lee Child
148.....Halo: Glasslands by Karen Traviss
149.....The Gray Man, Book 3: Ballistic by Mark Greaney
150.....Harry Bosch, Book 03: The Concrete Blonde by Michael Connelly
151.....Harry Bosch, Book 04: The Last Coyote by Michael Connelly
152.....In Death, Book 01: Naked In Death by Nora Roberts
153.....Mistborn, Book 04: The Alloy Of Law by Brandon Sanderson
154.....11/22/63 by Stephen King
155.....Skullduggery, Book 03: The Faceless Ones by Derek Landy
156.....IT by Stephen King
157.....Takeshi Kovacs, Book 02: Broken Angels by Richard Morgan
158.....Zero Day by David Baldacci


On my way to reading more than 160 books for this year.


----------



## Taleran (Dec 5, 2011)

I just finished reading Neuromancer for the first time and my god that book was unreal. The descriptive constantly changing nature of it and the way he describes things in such detail while still crafting a great story that is unlike any Science Fiction I have read before this was just great. It was also very easy when reading this to see all the places where this influence went.

This is probably the best literary science fiction I have ever read.


----------



## soulnova (Dec 5, 2011)

"Halo Glasslands" or, as it should have been titled, "Halsey is an egocentric bitch LOLz".  
3/5 

-1 point for Halsey OOC. Seriously, Traviss, stop it. You destroyed the character.
-1 point for Sangheili constantly using human phrases. I was just...


----------



## Puppetry (Dec 5, 2011)

_Eclipse_ by Stephenie Meyer. This was one of those books that dragged in placed, but kept me read. I was said when it ended, but felt as though not enough had occurred given its size.
_Brisingr_ by Christopher Paolini. His prose is as purple as ever, even in dialogue with characters who don't have a reason to use such language (Eragon). I happen to like purple prose, though, so I wasn't bothered by it too much.


----------



## Ruby Moon (Dec 7, 2011)

Cyrano de Bergerac. I usually don't read plays, and haven't read any since high school. Cyrano is just too good for the likes of Roxane. He can recite poetry and kick a Musketeer's ass any day of the week. Despite the bittersweet ending, I think this tops Romeo and Juliet.


----------



## testxxxx (Dec 9, 2011)

Just finished reading The Hunger Games for the second time.


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Dec 9, 2011)

DominusDeus said:


> Haven't updated in a while, so.... Also, numbering fix. Didn't skip a book, but typo'd the numbering earlier on.
> 
> 145.....Dead Six, Book 01: Dead Six by Larry Correia
> 146.....Grimnoir, Book 02: Spellbound by Larry Correia
> ...



The Last Coyote is by far my favorite Bosch book, with The Concrete Blonde coming in second. The Last Coyote had wonderful pacing, and great character development, while Concrete Blonde had an awesome court-room drama as the main story (and plenty of twists).


----------



## tashtin (Dec 10, 2011)

Johnathan strange and mr Norrell - an extremely good read, not suited for the impatient reader but if you stick to the end you are rewarded with a mesmerising story.

And it is my opinion that the "gentleman with the thistle down hair" is the greatest character ever conceived in any medium. Seriously, he is awesome.


----------



## Kiryuu (Dec 11, 2011)




----------



## Stripes (Dec 11, 2011)




----------



## Pokeaotics (Dec 12, 2011)

Twilight - Stephenie Meyer.  For the fiftieth time.


----------



## kazuri (Dec 13, 2011)

Dune. Took me over a year to finish it since I quit reading for a while.

It was a bit of a let down considering you hear '#1 best selling scifi book of all time'(but then again I suppose twilight is the best selling vampire book of all time, so records really are meaningless)

It is a great book, don't get me wrong. But its definitely old school.. If it were to come out today I think people would think its a little too political and not quite enough action.

Definitely one of the best settings ever though.. The Fremen and their culture is really interesting.


----------



## MitsukiShiroi (Dec 15, 2011)

1984 - George Orwell.

I can read this book over and over and fall in love with it each single time. It's absolutely fantastic-- the theme setting is brilliant, I love the dystopia it's set in, Big Brother as a whole, _newspeak_ and everything else. Very original and creepy still.


----------



## cheshire cat (Dec 17, 2011)

Grass fortunes - Ling Wang.

I rec this book to chinese revolution and mao fanatics. it gives a brutal insight into 20th century china and wang lives in melbourne, australia (I love her works because I'm a biased aussie )


*Spoiler*: _review_ 



"Ling Wang was born into the turbulence of 1950s China, her youth spent in the shadow of Mao's political campaigns. Her family endured persecution and forced labour camps while Ling herself battled chronic illness. But these hardships only steeled her fiery sense of justice, fuelling her determination to become a judge. Through resolute hard work she succeeded at the age of just 27, only to find herself resented by some male colleagues. Her conviction that everyone was equal before the law put her frequently at odds with her superiors. And in going against the belief that real women had a husband and family, not a career, she seemed set to remain single for life. Until something remarkable happened . . .As well as being the inspirational story of Ling's life, Grass Fortune also gives a unique insight into the workings of Chinese justice."


----------



## Primavera (Dec 17, 2011)

_Harry Potter and the Deathly Hallows_ by J. K. Rowling. It was thrilling, emotional, and a satisfying end to the Harry Potter series. She's a brilliant fantasy writer.


----------



## Samavarti (Dec 19, 2011)

Flow My Tears, the Policeman Said - _Philp K. Dick_, Quite entreteining Science Fiction book, i liked_ Do Androids Dream of Electric Sheep?_ more though.


----------



## Ruby Moon (Dec 19, 2011)

The Girl with the Dragon Tattoo by Stieg Larsson. Cold, dark and nitty-gritty, the book was fun to read from beginning to end. It's quite the departure from all the sci-fi/fantasy reads I usually take up.


----------



## Cyphon (Dec 19, 2011)

_The Lord of the Rings: The Two Towers_ by J.R.R. Tolkien.

As I said with the first one, I don't really understand the hype around these books. The parts where I was genuinely content reading this book were few and far between. It reads more like a school textbook than a genuine fantasy series. I honestly can't even remember most of what I read because there wasn't anything exciting enough to stick. Finally, there isn't much I am looking forward to in the third book outside of simply being finished and moving on to something better. 

I will probably read _The Hobbit_ at some point because people say it is better than the main trilogy.


----------



## Corruption (Dec 22, 2011)

The Dark Tower I: The Gunslinger

It was a fun read, I finished it in two days. It got me excited about the series.


----------



## Tomcat171 (Dec 22, 2011)

The last book I finished was a few months ago.

'Seeds of Earth' by Michael Cobley, first book in the 'Humanity's Fire' series. A good space opera, in my opinion.

I'm currently reading the second book 'The Orphaned Worlds'. I'm waiting to finish that before I get the third book, 'The Ascendant Stars'.


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Dec 22, 2011)

Ruby Moon said:


> The Girl with the Dragon Tattoo by Stieg Larsson. Cold, dark and nitty-gritty, the book was fun to read from beginning to end. It's quite the departure from all the sci-fi/fantasy reads I usually take up.



You should pick up some more mystery novels. Not enough mystery lovers here .


----------



## B Sharp (Dec 22, 2011)

Just finished reading The Sun Also Rises by Earnest Hemigway. It was, ehh; I don't find his writing style particularly entertaining, it was just drinking, getting drunk, fighting, rinse and repeat in this book.


----------



## Advocate (Dec 23, 2011)

_The Life and Opinions of Tristram Shandy, Gentleman_, by Laurence Sterne. I won't pretend I understood 20% of it, and I am a historian who has been interested in 18th century Britain for some time. Still enjoyed it, though, if only for the novelty and the endearing characterisation.

Between this and Jonathan Swift, I'm starting to really gain in respect for/wonder what the hell was up with 18th century Anglican clergy.

EDIT: Probably going back to reading something more modern soon, though.


----------



## Kyoya (Dec 23, 2011)

The Stowaway


----------



## testxxxx (Dec 24, 2011)

Catching Fire


----------



## Banhammer (Dec 24, 2011)

Codex Alera. Not bad, not bad at all


----------



## dream (Dec 25, 2011)

Finished reading the first Percy Jackson series, it was rather enjoyable.

7.5/10


----------



## Air D (Dec 27, 2011)

_Clockwork Prince_, by Cassandra Clare.

Quite the pleasing sequel.  Her writing has improved much and all of her characters fulfilled their respective roles excellently.  I hate the year's wait for her books, but it was worth it.  I recommend _The Infernal Devices_ trilogy to any lover of fantasy or stories set in the late 1800s.


----------



## Puppetry (Dec 27, 2011)

_Inheritance_ by Christopher Paolini. I was quite disappointed; Paolini skirted around the information I desired the most and often Eragon's speculation was better than reality. I'm looking at you, Vault of Souls.


----------



## Mr. Kaneda (Dec 27, 2011)

I've finished reading "A Clockwork Orange" by Anthony Burgess. It was a fantastic science fiction novel I've ever read in my life. 
10/10.


----------



## Jena (Dec 28, 2011)

_Abandon_ by Meg Cabot. 
Meh. I usually enjoy Cabot's books (in a guilty pleasure sort of way) but I didn't like this one too much. Mostly because the male lead was a total dick. It made it hard to get behind the romance.


----------



## BluesQueen (Dec 28, 2011)

Puppetry said:


> _Inheritance_ by Christopher Paolini. I was quite disappointed; Paolini skirted around the information I desired the most and often Eragon's speculation was better than reality. I'm looking at you, Vault of Souls.



I'm going to have to agree with Puppetry here.
It was underwhelming and anticlimatic to say the least.


----------



## Ruby Moon (Dec 29, 2011)

_The Hunger Games_ by Suzanne Collins. I first noticed the books when I saw that my little cousins were reading it. I asked them how they were, and they said it was really good. It took me a while to get to actually reading it, since I was reading other books. It seems that these must be some of the popular kids' books of the year. The premise of the book isn't as dark as, oh say, Ender's Game, or even the Bartimaeus trilogy, but I know that hunger is nothing to laugh at. Especially when you're fighting for your life. Good story, but I've read better.


----------



## Bonten (Dec 30, 2011)

Finished the last Hunger Games book last night after... possibly months of being about 150 pages into it.  Was good but I can see the movie going in the Twilight direction, which sucks.


----------



## Fang (Dec 30, 2011)

Star Wars: TOR - Revan.
Currently reading Star Wars: Fate of the Jedi - Vortex. And almost done with A Storm of Sword, good stuff.


----------



## Sunnyside (Dec 30, 2011)




----------



## Mr. Kaneda (Jan 1, 2012)

The Time Machine by H.G. Wells.


----------



## DominusDeus (Jan 3, 2012)

Wheeler said:


> The Time Machine by H.G. Wells.



Follow it up with _The Time Ships_ by Stephen Baxter



DominusDeus said:


> Haven't updated in a while, so.... Also, numbering fix. Didn't skip a book, but typo'd the numbering earlier on.
> 
> 145.....Dead Six, Book 01: Dead Six by Larry Correia
> 146.....Grimnoir, Book 02: Spellbound by Larry Correia
> ...



Final count for the year 2011: 171

159.....World War Z: An Oral History Of The Zombie War by Max Brooks
160.....Sookie Stackhouse, Book 03: Club Dead by Charlaine Harris
161.....Sookie Stackhouse, Book 04: Dead To The World by Charlaine Harris
162.....Sookie Stackhouse, Book 05: Dead As A Doornail by Charlaine Harris
163.....The Forever War by Joe Haldeman
164.....Takeshi Kovacs, Book 03: Woken Furies by Richard Morgan
165.....Skulduggery, Book 04: Dark Ways by Derek Landy
166.....Sookie Stackhouse, Book 06: Definitely Dead by Charlaine Harris
167.....Sookie Stackhouse, Book 07: All Together Dead by Charlaine Harris
168.....Sookie Stackhouse, Book 08: From Dead To Worse by Charlaine Harris
169.....Sookie Stackhouse, Book 09: Dead And Gone Charlaine Harris
170.....Sookie Stackhouse, Book 10: Dead In The Family by Charlaine Harris
171.....Sookie Stackhouse, Book 11: Dead Reckoning by Charlaine Harris

And on to 2012:

001.....Skulduggery, Book 05: Mortal Coil by Derek Landy
002.....Skulduggery, Book 06: Death Bringer by Derek Landy
003.....Dortmunder, Book 01: The Hot Rock by Donald Westlake


----------



## Magikbyrd (Jan 3, 2012)

Lincoln Rhyme said:


> You should pick up some more mystery novels. Not enough mystery lovers here .




I love mystery books. Any good recomendations?

I recently finished *One for the Money*.


----------



## DominusDeus (Jan 3, 2012)

NoOneXIII said:


> I love mystery books. Any good recomendations?
> 
> I recently finished *One for the Money*.



Detective novels are great.

Douglas Preston & Lincoln Child's  is a fun series (with a touch of the supernatural. Just a touch). Louisiana FBI agent Aloysius Pendergast investigates odd crimes, and he doesn't follow "the book". The crimes generally have some paranormal or supernatural twist to them.

Lee Child's  series is awesome. Ex-Army MP Investigator kicking ass and taking names, trying to get out of bad situations during his hitchhiking across the US.

P. N. Elrod's  is fun. Set in 30's mobster Chichago, newly turned vampire Jack Flemming continues his normal job: being a detective. First up: his own murder.


----------



## Cyphon (Jan 4, 2012)

_The Way of Shadows_ by Brent Weeks.

For those who don't know this is the first book in _Night Angel Trilogy_. I loved it and can't wait to move on to the second book. I honestly can't even think of anything to complain about. I am not really the type of person who can get deep into all the technicalities of rating a story but from just a reader who enjoys an engaging tale, it was awesome. There wasn't a time I was ever bored or wanting to put it down and picking it back up never seemed like a chore but instead something I was excited to do. 

I would definitely recommend it.


----------



## bludvein (Jan 6, 2012)

The Dragonswarm by Aaron Pogue

Nice little story by a self-published author, with this being the second book in the trilogy. Don't let that put you off from checking it out though. I thoroughly enjoyed it, mostly because of the unique take on dragons(atleast in my experience). He managed to make them not evil exactly, but entirely alien and unfriendly to mankind. I won't get too much into it, but they were interesting.


----------



## Bit Sean (Jan 6, 2012)

Between Past and Future by Hannah Arendt.

Pretty interesting stuff. I'm gonna read Eichmann in Jerusalem next then I'll probably re-read the both to make sure I really have a handle on her ideas.


----------



## Wizard (Jan 6, 2012)

_chainfire_ by terry goodkind.

im now reading _phantom_ by terry goodkind


----------



## Jena (Jan 7, 2012)

_Zombies vs. Unicorns_ by Holly Black and Justine Larbalestier

Each story varied in its approach and content. They range from funny to demented to anguished to satirical to romantic and all the way back again. I hesitate to call any of the stories "bad." There were some that I liked less than others, and some that I significantly liked less than others (Oh hi Cassandra Clare, we meet again. You really need to stop ending up on my crap list.) but even then they had some redeeming factors. Even if those factors were murderous abominations. 

I'm a fan of zombies, so I expected to like most of the zombie stories and hate most of the unicorn ones. Team Unicorn really surprised me here. I actually thought that they were the more creative of the two by _far_. Team Zombie generally stuck to stereotypical zombie stories while Team Unicorn went for the unexpected.

A pretty fun read. Definitely recommended. Doubly recommended to fans of YA lit.


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 8, 2012)

The _Percy Jackson and the Olympians_ series (_The Lightning Thief_, _The Sea of Monsters_, _The Titan's Curse_, _The Battle of the Labyrinth_, and _The Last Olympian_)

I sped through these books so quickly I figured I'd just lump them together (really, I read a book a day). Absolutely adorable series. This was my first time reading such a humorous narrative--even during the more serious scenes, Rick Riordan managed to sprinkle in Percy's teenaged-boy voice that always made me smile.

Lovable characters, interesting subject matter, and an awesome, light-hearted narrative voice--one of the most enjoyable reads I've had in a while. Oh, and perhaps this is a minor note, but I was relieved to have finally read my first happy, optimistic ending in a while. I realize how the sequel-series picks up, of course (my next read), but nevertheless, it was very appropriate for the series as a whole.


----------



## Cyphon (Jan 8, 2012)

_Shadow's Edge_ by Brent weeks. 

This was the sequal to _The Way of Shadows_ which I rated pretty highly and it did not disappoint at all. I might even go as far as to say it is better than the first and both are really engaging reads. Loving this trilogy.


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Jan 9, 2012)

NoOneXIII said:


> I love mystery books. Any good recomendations?
> 
> I recently finished *One for the Money*.



How was that? It's on my to-reads list, but I haven't gotten to it yet .

Oh, and I would personally recommend The Black Echo by Michael Connelly. One of my favorite mystery novels.


----------



## Cyphon (Jan 10, 2012)

_Beyond the Shadows_ by Brent Weeks. 

The third and final book in the Night Angel trilogy. Early on in the book I thought it wasn't as good as the other 2 but it ended up having a few of the most bad ass moments in the trilogy and as an ending book it did it very well. This has become one of my favorite series.


----------



## Ruby Moon (Jan 10, 2012)

The Girl Who Played with Fire by Stieg Larsson. Damn...but Larsson knew how to put action, suspense and drama all into one.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Jan 12, 2012)

The Double Helix: A Personal Account of the Discovery of the Structure of DNA by James D. Watson


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jan 12, 2012)

Finished Dean Koontz's _The Followers of Twilight_.

It was a decent read. Nothing spectacular, but decent. Dean sure can lay on the suspense though.


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Jan 12, 2012)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Finished Dean Koontz's _The Followers of Twilight_.
> 
> It was a decent read. Nothing spectacular, but decent. Dean sure can lay on the suspense though.


You've probably already read it, but if you haven't, read _Intensity_. The book lives up to its title, and it's personally my fav Koontz novel.

 The book I finished recently was *The Tomb* by F. Paul Wilson

*Summary*: Repairman Jack is his name. He doesn't fix machinery, but rather problems for people. He has no record in the record books, and he likes it that way. Jack has been hired to get back a necklace from a person who has diplomatic immunity. What Jack doesn't know, is that this necklace controls demons called Rakoshi. Now Jack's world is about to turn upside down.

*MY opinion*: Kusum was a good villain, and I liked the fact that he was a little handicapped. Jack on the other hand, could have been a lot better. His obsession with his ex Gia really aggravated me.

However, I did enjoy those sweet moments between Vicky and Jack. I'm not gonna pick up Legacies anytime soon(Too many books!), but I'm looking forward to it after that cliffhanger.

* My rating: 3.4/5*


----------



## Mr. Kaneda (Jan 12, 2012)

I've finished reading The Milliennium series by:  Stieg Larsson


----------



## αshɘs (Jan 13, 2012)

_Hard-Boiled Wonderland and the End of the World_  by Haruki Murakami

Finally, after it sitting on my shelve for almost a month, I picked it up last week. Wasn't sure what I was entering after reading the synopsis and this being my first book by Murakami...but boy did I like this. A very interesting, unique, fresh, entertaining experience. Can't really tell what I liked the most about it. Everything, I guess.

Next I think I'm going read a little Lovecraft and then continue with Murakami.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Jan 13, 2012)

The Schreber Case by Sigmund Freud, translated by Andrew Webber


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Jan 14, 2012)

The Paper Garden: Mrs. Delany {Begins Her Life's Work} at 72 by Molly Peacock


----------



## cheshire cat (Jan 14, 2012)

*"The Last Empress"* by Anchee Min

This novel tells the story of Orchid Yehonala (who is based on Tzu Hsi, Ci Xi, the Dowager Empress, and the Dragon Lady) a 17 year old women in 1852,  who joins a new crop of imperial concubines in Peking. 

Starting at a low rank among the hundreds of concubines, she gradually befriended the eunuchs who ran the palace, then bribed her way into the heart of the young emperor.

What's interesting about this book is that unlike many historians both in china and abroad who portrayed the dowager empress as a bitchy villian who was the cause of the fall of the dynasty, Anchee Min offers a sympathetic portrait of Orchid as a selfless woman striving to hold together a fractured nation.

It was a very interesting read and I had to finish in a day because I couldn't put it down. I recommend it if you find the qing dynasty interesting. :}


----------



## Cyphon (Jan 16, 2012)

_The Hound of Rowan_ by Henry H. Neff

This is book one of _The Tapestry_. This book definitely falls into a comparable grouping with books like Harry Potter, Percy Jackson and Fablehaven. Obviously having only read book 1 I can't compare them in total but IMO it is not as engaging as any of the aforementioned. Not to say it isn't interesting but it isn't quite the page turner some of the others managed to be. If you are withdrawing from books like Harry Potter I would still strongly recommend this. 

It involves a magic school and a special boy amongst his peers at the school. More or less the same formula of HP.


----------



## Mr. Kaneda (Jan 16, 2012)

Woman in White by: Wilkie Collins


----------



## Cyphon (Jan 17, 2012)

_The Second Siege_ by Henry H Neff

The 2nd book of _The Tapestry_. As I said above this is a series that falls in line with Harry Potter and the like but with the second book it became a bit more.....Adult. There was quite a bit of killing and death and while the details weren't grisly the point was still made. That may be one of the things I like most about this book. It manages to tread the line between kid and adult fairly well. That said, this still isn't as fun a read as the other series I would compare it to. It isn't bad but there is something missing for me.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jan 17, 2012)

Just finished Dolores Claiborne last night.

It was okay, but nothing all that interesting. Starting Intensity next. Hopefully that's good.


----------



## Ruby Moon (Jan 17, 2012)

The Girl Who Kicked the Hornet's Nest by Stieg Larsson. I requested the book several days ago, borrowed it the day I got an email from my local library saying to pick it up before so-and-so date, and finished the book in four days, that is, just this morning some minutes after 3am. Damn. What a fun, thrilling, exciting read it was. Why did Larsson have to die before he could publish the fourth installment? And now his girlfriend has to duke it out legally with Stieg's father and brother over the right to ghost-write the book. I wonder how long it will take.


----------



## Mayuri-X (Jan 17, 2012)

Just finished Handling the UnDead by John Lindqvist today and will be going onto Little Star tomorrow.


----------



## Akaikumo (Jan 17, 2012)

The Gravedigger's Daughter - Joyce Carol Oates. It's a novel based in part on the life of Oates's paternal grandmother that carries suspense and heavy emotions about Rebeca's through life. The bad thing is the.. poor writing x3


----------



## Cyphon (Jan 20, 2012)

_The Fiend and the Forge_ by Henry H. Neff

The third book in what I thought was a trilogy. After researching a little it turns out the author changed his mind and there will now be at least 5 books and that is good news indeed. This third book was easily the best of the series so far and finally completely drew me into the story. It finally tugged on some emotions and got me truly invested. Can't wait for the 4th book to come out this year.


----------



## Jena (Jan 20, 2012)

_Steampunk!: An Anthology of Fantastically Rich and Strange Stories_
It was meh. The stories were all just sort of "ok". There were a few that I really liked, but none of them ever wowed me.


----------



## MitsukiShiroi (Jan 20, 2012)

Wolf of the Plains by Conn Iggulden. I love it-- basically the first part of a trilogy depicting the life of Genghis Khan. Very interesting to read-- especially since the first part focuses mostly on his kid years and adolescence and his rise to power.


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 22, 2012)

_The Lost Hero_ by Rick Riordan


*Spoiler*: __ 



First off, I'll admit I did not enjoy this book as much as the previous five from PJATO, but I was prepared for that simply knowing its premise. Percy missing, new prophecy, new characters. After having tore through the first series in a few days, I was so utterly invested the original cast that I found myself struggling to even care for Jason, Leo and Piper. So, needless to say, my favorite parts were the scant beginning and end chapters where the trio was back at Camp Half-Blood, and thus around the majority of the previous cast.

That said, I am still a huge fan of the writing style and that is what ultimately kept me laughing and enraptured by the story. Though I wasn't too caught up in the new demigods' stories, the voice that Riordan breathes into _all_ of his characters gave them life, and by the end I enjoyed the book despite myself.




_The Son of Neptune_ by Rick Riordan


*Spoiler*: __ 



Now, this is what I _really_ wanted to get to. The return of Percy! In POV at least, because right away the ending of TLH is confirmed: our favorite demigod is on the other end of the country, MIA for months, and his memory wiped. Or mostly, anyway--we find out he does remember Annabeth. And I must say, despite having theoretically gone through the same routine as Jason, even before drinking the gorgon's blood Percy seemed to recall quite a bit more from his past life than his Roman counterpart. I can only assume this is due to his dip in the River Styx/The Mark of Achilles, which kept him somewhat tethered to his old life.

Not that it matters anymore, I suppose, because in the final chapters of the book Percy reveals all of his memories have returned. And thank goodness, too, because if its one fate for characters that absolutely tears my heart to shreds its memory loss.

It was interesting to see Percy embrace the Roman life so easily. Of course, that was the entire point of the change-of-leadership plan, but unless I'm mistake Jason never assumed the same status at Camp Half-Blood as Percy did at Camp Jupiter. Still, I hope to see him return to his Greek roots more prominently in _The Mark of Athena_.

Speaking of which, _holy cliffhangers_, Batman, that was cruel. Thank goodness I discovered this series already two books in, because if I was forced to wait a year between each with Percy missing/separated from his old life on top of the ending of TSON, I'd go insane. How can I wait until fall? I want a Percabeth reunion!

All in all, compared to TLH, _I loved this book_. I laughed, I cried, and I stayed up until 3am just about every night because I needed to know what happened next. It was so invigorating to be thrust back into Percy's POV, and I really hope it stays that way throughout the rest of series. I mean, we already have been given six different points of views, so which ones are going to be featured more prominently? Or will we be bounced around between them all? Guess we'll find out.

So, _The Mark of Athena_. I'm assuming, based on Hera/Juno's warning, that the prophecy ("_Wisdom's daughter walks alone, the mark of Athena burns through Rome_") is based on Annabeth. This excites me, because next to Percy she is my favorite character, though the ominous warning of her causing significant trouble is both disconcerting and intriguing.

Fall needs to come quickly. :33


----------



## Mr. Kaneda (Jan 22, 2012)

Rap and Hip Hop: Examining Pop Culture by: Jared Green.


----------



## Sillay (Jan 23, 2012)

_In the Woods_ by Tana French. It was okay. She rambles a lot and her writing gets sort of confusing, but somehow, I found myself sucked into the book until about three-quarters of the way. After that, I started skimming as quickly as I could, until I got to the end. I'm terrible mysteries, so I didn't end up figuring out the killer before the author showed us, but it still wasn't very suspensful or dramatic. I also hated how one of the main mysteries never even got figured out, and looking at the sequels/follow-ups, there is no sign of there ever being a resoluion.


----------



## Cyphon (Jan 24, 2012)

_The Golden Compass_ by Philip Pullman

All in all I thought this was a pretty good book. Really enjoyed the main girl Lyra who reminds me some of Arya from _A Song of Ice and Fire_. I thought the writing was pleasant to read throughout which is always nice as well. I wouldn't exactly call it a page turner but it did keep me interested enough most of the time. Certainly better than the movie.


----------



## Spock (Jan 24, 2012)

The Hunchback Of Notre Dame - Victor Hugo.

Awesome read, so heart trembling.


----------



## Suzy (Jan 24, 2012)

I just finished reading Misery by Stephen King and I'm now reading Resident Evil - Caliban Cove!


----------



## Cyphon (Jan 25, 2012)

_The Subtle Knife_ by Philip Pullman

The 2nd book from _His Dark Materials_ and another good one. Again, this book had pleasant writing that just seemed to flow well the entire time and keep you into reading it even when the stuff happening wasn't the most interesting. I would say this one was better than the first albeit shorter and had some very cool moments.


----------



## Jena (Jan 25, 2012)

Cyphon said:


> _The Subtle Knife_ by Philip Pullman
> 
> The 2nd book from _His Dark Materials_ and another good one. Again, this book had pleasant writing that just seemed to flow well the entire time and keep you into reading it even when the stuff happening wasn't the most interesting. I would say this one was better than the first albeit shorter and had some very cool moments.



_His Dark Materials_ is a really good series. Shame it isn't more popular in the states.



I just finished _Shiver_. Shockingly, it's much worse than _Twilight_. I really need to stop listening to my friend's recommendations.


----------



## Magus (Jan 26, 2012)

_The Great Hunt_ - book two of WoT. This, however, was over two weeks ago and I'm not even halfway through _The Dragon Reborn_ on my WoT reread. Terrible progress, might not even make it all the way through before _A Memory of Light_ hits the shelves.


----------



## Tengu (Jan 26, 2012)

I just finished reading Tai-pan, by James Clavell, really good book, nice story and the ending left me speechless.


----------



## Mr. Kaneda (Jan 26, 2012)

Stephen King- "It".


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 27, 2012)

_The Scorpio Races_ by Maggie Stiefvater

Really enjoyed this book, though I wish we were given a bit more resolution regarding a few recurring plot points. Nevertheless, the last scene was worth it.


----------



## Cyphon (Jan 30, 2012)

_The Amber Spyglass_ by Philip Pullman.

Of the 3 books from the series this was my least favorite. It was the longest of the 3 and seemed to drag a little at times and as a finisher of a series I am a little disappointed in it. It did manage to reach an emotional high in the series based on how it ended which is a plus.


----------



## Special Agent Sugar (Jan 31, 2012)

nightshade by andrea cremer.


----------



## Corruption (Jan 31, 2012)

The Dark Tower III: The Waste Lands.


----------



## Mr. Kaneda (Jan 31, 2012)

I've finished Romeo and Juilet by: William Shakespeare.


----------



## TetraVaal (Feb 1, 2012)

I'm about to finish my millionth read (_or somewhere around that number_) of 'All You Need is Kill', then I'm going to finally start reading '1Q84.'


----------



## halfhearted (Feb 2, 2012)

Mars by Ben Bova

Well-written with engaging characters, a cohesive plot, and intriguing possibilities. Blah, blah, blah. Basically, it was a good book. 

On a less generic note, I found myself continually struck by its underlying masculinity. It wasn't an invasive quality, but there was something very male in the storytelling, especially in the emotional world of the characters. I also found the characters interesting due to the life they took on independent of the reader.

To better explain, I often find myself personalizing characters by cobbling together their given qualities in am imagined picture of their person. Like most people probably do. As I read, this picture can shift and develop along with the story itself. However, the characters in Mars were such that the 'reality' of their existence made itself felt regardless of whether the reader, whether I chose to internalize them.

Oh, and my favorite character was easily Mikhail. And, I found it entertaining whenever Tony and Dmitri interacted due to the Armstrong and Miller sketches using similar character names and nationalities.


----------



## Entangle (Feb 2, 2012)

Marilynne Robinson's Housekeeping: A Novel

T^T So depressing...


----------



## Girl I don't care (Feb 2, 2012)

Confession of a Yakuza.


----------



## Onomatopoeia (Feb 3, 2012)

Read Discworld novel Snuff by someone who isn't Terry Pratchett but is pretending to be not long ago.

Words can not express how terrible it was, especially compared to previous novels. I don't know who wrote it but it wasn't Terry Pratchett, or if it was he's really gone downhill in the past year alone, because I loved the immediately preceding book I Shall Wear Midnight.


----------



## Mr. Kaneda (Feb 6, 2012)

White Teeth by: Zadie Smith.


----------



## Elphaba (Feb 9, 2012)

_Outlander_ by Diana Gabaldon

My goodness, I revoke any previous hesitance I expressed in finishing this, because _I love this book._ And the last handful of chapters? Gut-wrenching, though at least she had the mercy to end it on a happy note.


----------



## Mr. Kaneda (Feb 9, 2012)

War and Peace by: Tolstoy, Leo


----------



## αshɘs (Feb 11, 2012)

_Kafka on the Shore_ by Haruki Murakami

Out of this world. I'm going to read all of Murakami's books, that's for sure.


----------



## Cyphon (Feb 11, 2012)

_Storm Front_ by Jim Butcher.

First book of the _Dresden Files_ and pretty good IMO. I thought it maintained a really good balance between realism and fantasy without being too much of a stretch at any point in combining both into the mix. I can't say that I have a giddy excitement about the next book but I am looking forward to it on some level. If it continues to improve or even stay about the same I see a major positive in how many books in this series I have to look forward to.

One thing I worry about is it getting repetitive. Obviously only having read the first book it can't be at that point but I have some gut feeling that it may start to become stagnant.


----------



## Special Agent Sugar (Feb 12, 2012)

wolfsbane by andrea cremer.


----------



## Ruby Moon (Feb 13, 2012)

Both books in the Dreamhunter duet by Elizabeth Knox. The second book still has me somewhat confused. I always thought that Lazarus was an ancestor of the Hames, but turns out he's not. Very creative that the Place is a noun, heh. 


*Spoiler*: __ 



So Lazarus is Laura and Sandy's son from some alternate future? And what's more, he ends up marrying Laura's cousin, Rose Tiebold? Isn't that like incestuous?


----------



## Ryunaro (Feb 13, 2012)

I finished _Eight Grade Bights (The Chronicles of Vladimir Tod)_. It was a pretty quick read, though not regrettable.


----------



## Bonney (Feb 13, 2012)

Maltese Falcon. Loved the book, far better then the Humphrey Bogart movie as far as I'm concerned.


----------



## Cyphon (Feb 13, 2012)

_Fool Moon_ by Jim Butcher.

Second book in the _Dresden Files_ and an improvement on the first. I thought the pacing in this one was better as well as the villains and monsters and such. We are starting to get deeper into the characters and revelations which makes the next books that much more exciting to find out where everything is going.

In my review of the first book I mentioned how I could see the series getting repetitive and that still stands, but I think it can do enough to make that not such a bad thing. If the formula is good and entertaining it is okay to be a bit formulaic.


----------



## Misao (Feb 13, 2012)

Recently I finished Dance With Dragons by GRRM.


----------



## mynameis (Feb 14, 2012)

Stephen King's 11/22/63,  this book was awesome 9.5/10


----------



## Special Agent Sugar (Feb 16, 2012)

Bloodrose by andrea cremer.


----------



## ez (Feb 16, 2012)

_Mind, Language, and Society: Philosophy in the Real World_ by John R. Searle. 

I like his take on consciousness. I think I got the idea to read this book after watching him on the first episode of Charlie Rose's Brain Series.


----------



## Cyphon (Feb 17, 2012)

_Grave Peril_ by Jim Butcher.

This book got a little deeper into everything than the other 2 which was good. Introduced some new factions and what not. Still hoping it can move away from the same formula it has been using so far. One thing I am noticing is how quickly the pages turn. Not just out of interest but how the language just lends itself to quick reading.


----------



## Elphaba (Feb 19, 2012)

_Dragonfly in Amber_ by Diana Gabaldon

You know a book is going to obliterate you emotionally after you're left sobbing a scant five chapters in. Needless to say, this book did not disappoint. And after that cliffhanger (which I anticipated, having been alluded to in the beginning), equal parts heartening and depressing, I can't start the next installment soon enough.


----------



## Special Agent Sugar (Feb 19, 2012)

dead reckoning by charlaine harris.


----------



## Cyphon (Feb 19, 2012)

_Summer Knight_ by Jim Butcher. 

I am now posting in the _Dresden Files_ thread so I won't say much here anymore. Great book though. Definitely boosted the series in my eyes.


----------



## Cyphon (Feb 20, 2012)

_Death Masks_ by Jim Butcher.

Another good one from the _Dresden Files_.


----------



## Cyphon (Feb 21, 2012)

_Blood Rites_ by Jim Butcher. 

Probably the best book of the series so far. Officially hooked.


----------



## Misao (Feb 22, 2012)

Elphaba said:


> _Dragonfly in Amber_ by Diana Gabaldon
> 
> You know a book is going to obliterate you emotionally after you're left sobbing a scant five chapters in. Needless to say, this book did not disappoint. And after that cliffhanger (which I anticipated, having been alluded to in the beginning), equal parts heartening and depressing, I can't start the next installment soon enough.



I have read one book of hers, Outlander. It's a big book and really hard to get your teeth sink into as far as the story progresses to the point of being interesting. Once someones get past the boring big intro part it's an amazing book. 

I have to start reading the sequel, but I did spoiled myself unfortunately when I finished the book.


----------



## Cyphon (Feb 25, 2012)

_Dead Beat_ by Jim Butcher. 

If there are any of you who have never read the _Dresden Files_ you need to start soon.


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Feb 26, 2012)

_Omerta_ by Mario Puzo.


----------



## Elphaba (Feb 27, 2012)

_Voyager_ by Diana Gabaldon

I'm beginning to run out of adjectives to describe the feelings I have for these books as I progress into the series. So much love, deluges of tears notwithstanding. 

And might I say, as a final thought, I _loved_ the final line of this particular installment, considering its main premise (Claire's return).



prunelle said:


> I have read one book of hers, Outlander. It's a big book and really hard to get your teeth sink into as far as the story progresses to the point of being interesting. Once someones get past the boring big intro part it's an amazing book.
> 
> I have to start reading the sequel, but I did spoiled myself unfortunately when I finished the book.



Actually, I could say the same. I struggled through the first 40-50 pages of boring introduction and lofty language, but once the action set in I flew through it at an average of 100-200 pages a day (a pace that I have maintained even now, when the books are 1000+ pages).

Oh? How were you spoiled? And I do encourage you to carry on; while the first book was originally intended to stand alone, and ends on a optimistic note to boot, they only get better (and more heartbreaking) from there. Or, at least, I can say as much through the third--I'm only just starting the fourth myself, with several more to go!


----------



## αshɘs (Feb 28, 2012)

_Norwegian Wood_  by Haruki Murakami

Once again I can't really express myself after finishing a Murakami novel.  I felt many emotions while reading and after finishing it. This is Murakami's most "normal" and most intimate work. He has yet to disappoint me.


----------



## Bubyrd Ratcatcher (Feb 28, 2012)

Memories of Ice by Steven Erikson

a Malazan Book of the Fallen


----------



## Special Agent Sugar (Feb 28, 2012)

wicked by gregory maguire.


----------



## Cyphon (Feb 28, 2012)

_Proven Guilty_ by Jim Butcher. 

Not as good overall as the last couple of books but had some pretty cool moments that made it all worth it.


----------



## Misao (Feb 29, 2012)

The Exorcist, William Peter Blatty


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Feb 29, 2012)

Just finished _The Talisman _last night.


The ending was kind of dumb.


*Spoiler*: __ 



Like this universal globe of ultimate power uses up all of its energy just to cure cancer? Gimme a break. And enough with the memory loss already.


----------



## tashtin (Feb 29, 2012)

The Light fantastic - just got into the whole Discworld series, read two in the space of 4 days - loving it.


----------



## D death (Feb 29, 2012)

"The devils mark" _(original title: "Dj?vulens m?rke"),_ by Magnus Nordin.

It was supposed to be a horror story... The so called "horror" I was waiting for during the entire book never started. I'm disappointed, he usually writes really good books, but this one was the worst book I've read in years.


----------



## SaskeKun (Feb 29, 2012)

_Teacher's Dead_ by Benjamin Zephaniah.


----------



## Misao (Feb 29, 2012)

tashtin said:


> The Light fantastic - just got into the whole Discworld series, read two in the space of 4 days - loving it.



Yeah, pretty tight series. I grabbed my first like 5 years ago on my way to buy Lilith's Brood.


----------



## tashtin (Feb 29, 2012)

prunelle said:


> Yeah, pretty tight series. I grabbed my first like 5 years ago on my way to buy Lilith's Brood.



The number of books is a little daunting but if they remain consistently good it should be worth it.

Also is it true you can read them in any order or are they a single connected narrative?


----------



## Banhammer (Mar 1, 2012)

Hunger Games

Great "Lord of Flies" meets Gladiator.


----------



## Cyphon (Mar 2, 2012)

_White Knight_ by Jim Butcher. 

Not as good as some of the previous books but still a solid and enjoyable read.


----------



## Special Agent Sugar (Mar 2, 2012)

son of a witch by gregory maguire.


----------



## Malicious Friday (Mar 3, 2012)

I haven't read a good book since November of last year. 

I recently finished Daniel X: Game Over by James Patterson. It was an easy read but not as good as the first three books...


----------



## Violence (Mar 3, 2012)

_The Black Cat_ by Edgar Allan Poe


----------



## Special Agent Sugar (Mar 4, 2012)

a lion among men by gregory maguire.


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Mar 4, 2012)

_The Hunger Games_ by Suzanne Collins.


----------



## Elphaba (Mar 4, 2012)

_Drums of Autumn_ by Diana Gabaldon

Loved this next installment... up until Brianna and Roger showed up. And there were scenes in between their appearance and the end that I loved, of course, but overall I admittedly skimmed most of their points of view.



Sennin of Hardwork said:


> _The Hunger Games_ by Suzanne Collins.



Sennin! One of my favorite books :33


----------



## Cyphon (Mar 4, 2012)

_Small Favor_ by Jim Butcher.

Another strong book in the series. Better than the last couple but not the best.


----------



## Ruby Moon (Mar 7, 2012)

_Eragon _by Christopher Paolini.


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Mar 8, 2012)

_Catching Fire_ by Suzanne Collins



Elphaba said:


> Sennin! One of my favorite books :33



Milky!  Me too, they're pretty cool. Been reading them in order to be prepared for the movie. ^^


----------



## Cyphon (Mar 8, 2012)

_Turn Coat_ by Jim Butcher. 

Very good book.


----------



## Stripes (Mar 9, 2012)

Finally finished the Hunger Games trilogy. I feel accomplished!


----------



## Parallax (Mar 9, 2012)

1Q84 by Haruki Murakami

I liked it but in a way it's lacking compared to some of his best works.  However he writes some of his flat out best characters in this book and that's what really drew me in.  There are some great ideas in here and I do like how it's pretty ambiguous all the way through to the end, but I can see some people being turned off by that.


----------



## Anjali (Mar 9, 2012)

A Canticle For Leibowitz, by Walter Miller Jr

It was a truly impressive book.


----------



## Garfield (Mar 10, 2012)

The Third Wave by Alvin Toffler

Perspective = changed. It's an amazing book by a really insightful author. It's almost like a reporter glazing from up above upon the activities of humans. Alvin clearly has done some tremendous research. I was inspired to read this when I saw his interview on Colbert Report.


----------



## Zaru (Mar 10, 2012)

Parallax said:


> 1Q84 by Haruki Murakami
> 
> I liked it but in a way it's lacking compared to some of his best works.  However he writes some of his flat out best characters in this book and that's what really drew me in.  There are some great ideas in here and I do like how it's pretty ambiguous all the way through to the end, but I can see some people being turned off by that.



Finished the same book recently. It was a blind purchase since I never read anything of Murakami before, but I didn't regret it. The build-up to the end was really well done.


----------



## Parallax (Mar 10, 2012)

You should definitely check out his other works, he's one of my personal favorite authors.


----------



## Jimin (Mar 10, 2012)

Interesting question, guys and girls:
Do you have to read 1984 to understand 1Q84 or can it just be standalone?


----------



## Parallax (Mar 11, 2012)

both have absolutely nothing to do with each other.


----------



## Mr. Kaneda (Mar 11, 2012)

I'd finished reading High Fidelity by: Nick Hornby yesterday evening. I particularly liked how the author created this 30 year old audiophile that had bad luck with women in his past relationships,and his intelligent discussions about music was quite fascinating.


----------



## Garfield (Mar 11, 2012)

Parallax said:


> both have absolutely nothing to do with each other.


Well, in retrospect, there's always a possibility of connections. You just gotta pluck the right string.

imo, reading 1984 and then IQ84 and then 1984 again would be really awesome.


----------



## Cyphon (Mar 11, 2012)

_Changes_ by Jim Butcher. 

Dresden Files just went up another level.


----------



## Parallax (Mar 11, 2012)

adee said:


> Well, in retrospect, there's always a possibility of connections. You just gotta pluck the right string.
> 
> imo, reading 1984 and then IQ84 and then 1984 again would be really awesome.



maybe similarities in tone or themes, but other than that I don't expect to find a thing.


----------



## halfhearted (Mar 12, 2012)

Dead Until Dark by Charlaine Harris

Eh. I got it for free as an ebook, and I'm glad I didn't pay money for the read. It wasn't as nauseating a rehash of vampyric fanfiction as Twilight, but that had more to do with a slight increase in skill as writer rather than creativity in character, theme or plot. Harris has read too much Rice and Hamilton. She reads like a bland fanfiction with original characters in a Hamilton verse without all of the noir grit, romantic aplomb, and/or interesting conflicts which can sometimes appear.

The best thing was probably the setting, but even that was inconsistent yet overused as an excuse for character development. I have yet to watch True Blood, and I probably will at some point. But, it's sad that this series was adapted before Hamilton's work, excluding the excessive sex which polluted later novels. Then again, it had more inclusive cover art, so who am I to not judge books by their covers.


----------



## Hoshigaki Kisame (Mar 12, 2012)

I just finished the fourth book of Amulet like a week ago.
Can't wait for the fifth one to come out!


----------



## Special Agent Sugar (Mar 13, 2012)

out of oz by gregory maguire.


----------



## Elphaba (Mar 14, 2012)

_The Fiery Cross_ by Diana Gabaldon

Though my least favorite thus far of the series (primarily due to a peculiar combination of being one of the longest books with the least amount of action and far too much of the Roger/Brianna storyline), still a great read as always.


----------



## αshɘs (Mar 14, 2012)

_South of the Border, West of the Sun_   by Haruki Murakami

His shortest work I read so far, but despite its lenght it's well-rounded. Probably my least favorite work by him, but it doesn't mean it's bad. I'm sure once I reach the age of older Hajime and maybe a similar family status, then revisiting this book could hit me harder.


----------



## Special Agent Sugar (Mar 16, 2012)

the hunger games by suzanne collins.


----------



## Saishin (Mar 17, 2012)

Finished Sherlock Holmes vs Dracula by Loren D. Estleman


----------



## Garfield (Mar 17, 2012)

_Between Necessity and Probability_ by *Radu Popa*

It's just an amazing read, poignant especially to someone who loves to know of the topic on evolution, discussed in an utterly scientific manner, but lacks the time to go hunting for the actual nitty gritty. But it's ok, because the summation of interdisciplinary studies on the topic done here and presented in a most lucid format makes it easy to get the knowledge boost.

If anyone is interested, I have an ebook.


----------



## Anarch (Mar 17, 2012)

_Mistborn : The Final Empire_ by *Brandon Sanderson* , moved on to _The Well of Ascension_


----------



## Banhammer (Mar 18, 2012)

Speaking of Brandon Sanderson, I just finished Elantris.
Like Mistborn it had a dredging beggning, deeply depressing but it picked up really nicely  and the twist at the ending was great even if the final conflict was sort of an asspull


----------



## Detective (Mar 18, 2012)

Cyphon said:


> _Changes_ by Jim Butcher.
> 
> Dresden Files just went up another level.



And to think, this is essentially the mid-way save point of the series, if I were to relate it to video game terminology.

Dat Jim Butcher.


----------



## Benzaiten (Mar 19, 2012)

The Hunger Games
The first book, not the trilogy. Aside from its popularity, the Battle Royale-esque setup and the Peeta/Katniss posts on tumblr, I had no idea what was in store for me. It was a good read with just the right mix of romance and action. I was disappointed that not much emphasis was given on the other characters but Collins makes up for it with Katniss' characterization. It's hard not to love her. I suggest reading the book when you have a lot of free time though because once you're done with this one, you'll want to read the next one as soon as possible.


----------



## tehMatriks (Mar 19, 2012)

just finished el alchemista by paulo coelho

great read


----------



## Akaikumo (Mar 19, 2012)

Eldest - Christopher Paolini


----------



## Special Agent Sugar (Mar 19, 2012)

catching fire by suzanne collins.


----------



## Yasha (Mar 20, 2012)

Crime novel OUT, by Natsuo Kirino. It's a good and easy read.


----------



## Lucrecia (Mar 21, 2012)

The Hunger Games  by Suzanne Collins. Must buy the second one.


----------



## Ero Stella (Mar 22, 2012)

I just finished Destined, a House of Night Novel by P.C. and Kristin Cast. And now I'm currently reading my way through Bloodlines by Richelle Mead.


----------



## Elphaba (Mar 22, 2012)

_A Breath of Snow and Ashes_ by Diana Gabaldon


*Spoiler*: __ 



Oh, Jesus, I am genuinely not sure I am going to survive this series as whole. They make me so emotional I just can't even 

Regarding this installment specifically, though, definitely a vast improvement on the previous book. Long, interesting, plenty of Jamie and Claire focus, and less of the peripheral characters. Or, at least, until the last 15% of the book of so, the great majority of which I skimmed/skipped altogether. 

That said, I _did_ cry when Brianna & Co. left permanently, though almost purely for their parents' sake than the loss of the characters themselves (at least as concurrent players). Though I genuinely loathed almost all of the arcs that focused on them, they represented the reuniting of a family that was torn apart once before, and the loss of that again, for good, is quite sad.


----------



## Cyphon (Mar 23, 2012)

_The Hunger Games_ by Suzanne Collins. 

I will start by saying I love the premise of this book. The Battle Royale type is something I can really get into. In general I thought the feel of this book was really good and it stayed interesting and engaging throughout. I was never really bored I guess. What I didn't like is that it is fairly predictable and really didn't reach maximum potential for what something like this can be. 

I think a book/series like this would be perfect if you had multiple viewpoints with no true main character. Let people learn to love and hate whoever while never knowing who would live and die. 

All in all a good book but my imagination sees things well beyond what this ever was.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Mar 25, 2012)

Memoirs of Montparnasse by John Glassco


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 26, 2012)

I just finished Nuclear Jellyfish by Tim Dorsey. It was a wild, humorous, interesting, and mildly ball-tingling ride.


----------



## Cyphon (Mar 27, 2012)

_Catching Fire_ by Suzanne Collins.

For the first 100 to 150 pages (can't remember exactly) I thought this book wasn't as good as the first. Later on though it really picked up and had some really cool moments. As it seems a lot of people are currently going through this trilogy I won't give specifics but I think it may have made this one better than the first. The ending was also stronger.


----------



## Cyphon (Mar 28, 2012)

_Mockingjay_ by Suzanne Collins. 

The final book in the trilogy and not a bad one but overall not as good as the first 2 I don't think. I do like how the ending isn't just your typical happy and clean ending. It gets boring seeing those so this was a bit refreshing in that regard.


----------



## josh101 (Mar 29, 2012)

Finishing up the hunger games now, already bought Catching Fire and Mockinjay though.


----------



## Benzaiten (Mar 29, 2012)

Catching Fire
I agree with Cyphon in that the first 150 pages or so weren't really that engaging. Still, whatever came after that made up for it because I absolutely enjoyed every page. Also, while reading, I kept looking for reasons to hate Katniss because a lot of people seem to hate her and even though I did see a lot, I still don't hate her. In fact, I love her. I hate the love drama she creates in her mind but I just love this girl. Catching Fire ends the same way The Hunger Games did: with you wanting to read the next book as soon as possible.


----------



## αshɘs (Mar 31, 2012)

_Sputnik Sweetheart_ by   Haruki Murakami

He just can do no wrong  If I have to rank his works so far, I would havea bit of trouble. This one also ranks up high and mainly because I liked Sumire and the relationship of the character so much. K also felt different compared to other Murakami protagonists.


----------



## Tazmo (Mar 31, 2012)

This thread is now closed it has a continuation thread *Here*


----------

